# Hermes Skincare & Makeup



## Ryan

Thoughts?

https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-bites/hermes-to-launch-skincare-cosmetics

I love skincare (and like Hermes) but something about this feels weird.


----------



## Meta

I'm eager to see their packaging that will be plastic free as I'm becoming even more eco-conscious. Also, call me skeptical, but H has the tendency to discontinue products/items so it'll remain to be seen how long this venture into the brutal business of beauty will last.


----------



## periogirl28

Ryan said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-bites/hermes-to-launch-skincare-cosmetics
> 
> I love skincare (and like Hermes) but something about this feels weird.


I agree. Somehow it feels odd.


----------



## Grande Latte

Don't know about skincare, but makeup I understand. Hermes scarves are known for their beautiful colors, and it would be nice to offer ranges of colors that would match their core colors.


----------



## periogirl28

Grande Latte said:


> Don't know about skincare, but makeup I understand. Hermes scarves are known for their beautiful colors, and it would be nice to offer ranges of colors that would match their core colors.


That would be an interesting way to market it.


----------



## Grande Latte

Not any particular way to marketing, but rather to control the imaginary they want for their brand. Just guessing.


----------



## De sac

Not an obvious (to me) extension of the brand or core competencies of Hermès. I expect some amazing collaborations though!


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> I'm eager to see their packaging that will be plastic free as I'm becoming even more eco-conscious. Also, call me skeptical, but H has the tendency to discontinue products/items so it'll remain to be seen how long this venture into the brutal business of beauty will last.



Reading my mind on both points. They say it'll be plastic-free. I hope this means beautiful, refillable glass jars with sterling silver lids and leather cases...

There are already so many options at the high-end, it'll be interesting to see where H run with this, and also who they'll partner with for the making

As for Analyst Luca Solca's statement "Hermès in particular is seeing that its other affordable products, i.e. silk, are under pressure because *consumers are wearing fewer *ties *and silk scarves.* And so, why not?"  is sheer guesswork. H silks are up (mostly down to my inability to choose between cws recently  )


----------



## park56

They dabbled in makeup some time ago with “Rouge Hermes” lipsticks, they were beautifully packaged and the color was well-pigmented. Unfortunately that shade of red looked terrible on me. A shame. I’m looking forward to more colors.


----------



## etoupebirkin

We all joke how we’d like to age like Hermes leathers...
Perhaps the skincare line will work that magic!!!


----------



## bagidiotic

Time for the artisans to spa us haha


----------



## papertiger

bagidiotic said:


> Time for the artisans to spa us haha



I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"


----------



## rose60610

Well, they've done fragrances forever. They might model the effort like Chanel does in their boutiques, a separate area for make-up and dedicated SAs for the make up. I don't think an Hermes SA wants to be tied up selling an eyeshadow when (s)he could be selling much more $$$ goods. Then, like Chanel and Tom Ford, those lines become available in some department stores like Neiman's and Saks. I wonder how Gucci cosmetics are doing.


----------



## surfchick

I spend plenty of money on skin and makeup right now. Why not Hermes everything? 

I am picturing beauty/makeup Youtubers trying to pronounce Hermes and their shopping hauls at Hermes boutiques. Oh no maybe this is a bad idea!


----------



## papertiger

rose60610 said:


> Well, they've done fragrances forever. They might model the effort like Chanel does in their boutiques, a separate area for make-up and dedicated SAs for the make up. I don't think an Hermes SA wants to be tied up selling an eyeshadow when (s)he could be selling much more $$$ goods. Then, like Chanel and Tom Ford, those lines become available in some department stores like Neiman's and Saks.* I wonder how Gucci cosmetics are doing.*



They're about to relaunch

It's hard enough to get served at the fragrance/bath counter now at H. My guess is it'll only be the bigger stores anyway and then they will have to decamp to dept stores in future to get the volume.


----------



## xiaoxiao

papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"



Would love to be sent to Paris H spa for a few months!


----------



## remainsilly

Sigh.
Every time such companies diversify into beauty product clap-trap, for more profit raking--a quality leather unicorn dies.
Chanel proved this already, imo.
Not thrilled.


----------



## papertiger

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> Every time such companies diversify into beauty product clap-trap, for more profit raking--a quality leather unicorn dies.
> Chanel proved this already, imo.
> Not thrilled.



Chanel started their beauty line in 1924. First bag 1929. But I know what you mean.


----------



## remainsilly

papertiger said:


> Chanel started their beauty line in 1924. First flap bag 1929. But I know what you mean.


Opening their beauty spas happened in 2015.
But thanks.


----------



## papertiger

My pleasure


----------



## leechiyong

I have so many questions on what this will look like, so I'll be very interested to see what they manufacture and how they distribute it.  I can only say I hope they invest enough to maintain their high quality standards.


----------



## Yoshi1296

Very interesting! I wouldn't mind trying the skincare! Imagine if they make a face cream that smells like Barenia...oof sweet jesus


----------



## maplemoose

I think this will be very interesting. Hermes in Lyon hires a lot of high end Ph.Ds in chemistry and material sciences. The basic research feeds in their fashion design. Skincare is more a science/surface science/material competition rather than fashion nowadays. I think they will do a great job by combining expertise from seasoned craftsman and modern science. Very excited about this!


----------



## xiaoxiao

Yoshi1296 said:


> Very interesting! I wouldn't mind trying the skincare! Imagine if they make a face cream that smells like Barenia...oof sweet jesus



Would be so so amazing.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Because who doesn't wanna spend $175 on a tube of lipstick? I don't think they will last, too much competition and I don't think they can bring anything new to the table.


----------



## jmen

Ryan said:


> Thoughts?
> 
> https://www.businessoffashion.com/articles/news-bites/hermes-to-launch-skincare-cosmetics
> 
> I love skincare (and like Hermes) but something about this feels weird.


 
Is it for horses?


----------



## etoile de mer

I appreciate that they'll avoid plastic packaging. My hope is that they'll take as much care choosing ingredients, which also can have significant environmental impact.  It seems they could be on the leading edge if they chose to disrupt the current high end skincare market, going the truly all natural route. I haven't purchased department store/designer brands for decades due to sensitivity to artificial ingredients and artificial fragrances.


----------



## papertiger

maplemoose said:


> I think this will be very interesting. Hermes in Lyon hires a lot of high end Ph.Ds in chemistry and material sciences. The basic research feeds in their fashion design. Skincare is more a science/surface science/material competition rather than fashion nowadays. I think they will do a great job by combining expertise from seasoned craftsman and modern science. Very excited about this!



I hope so, I like your enthusiasm


----------



## Yoshi1296

I wonder if they'll adopt a packaging concept like Kjaer Weis. Kjaer Weis is a high end makeup brand that makes refills for all of their products, thus cutting down on plastic waste.


----------



## xiaoxiao

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Because who doesn't wanna spend $175 on a tube of lipstick? I don't think they will last, too much competition and I don't think they can bring anything new to the table.


----------



## LVLover

I won't be buying because I prefer to buy skincare from skincare companies...they are missing the boat Hermes needs to sell SUNGLASSES already!!!!


----------



## nicole0612

I have to admit that when I saw this topic my first thought was to check the date. Nope...about one week early…


----------



## De sac

NateSelwyn25 said:


> Because who doesn't wanna spend $175 on a tube of lipstick? .


----------



## xiaoxiao

LVLover said:


> I won't be buying because I prefer to buy skincare from skincare companies...they are missing the boat Hermes needs to sell SUNGLASSES already!!!!




Apparently all the sunglasses are made from one company/ factory/ corporation so I don’t know if it’s better or worse...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"


----------



## frou frou

papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"


----------



## papertiger

xiaoxiao said:


> Apparently all the sunglasses are made from one company/ factory/ corporation so I don’t know if it’s better or worse...



That was Luxottica but recently lots has changed and many are doing in-house or using up-market brands.

If H are using French/Italian brands as makers it rules our Estee Lauder (Tom Ford, Beckam, Aveda etc) or Procter & Gamble


----------



## frou frou

The full slap makeup is so popular now, if Hermes decide to chase that pot of gold I’ll be very disappointed.
Stick to what you do well and leave others to mop up the rest.


----------



## Liberté

So they are expanding in this segment because silk sales are stagnant and ties are going out of fashion...  It's not necessarily bad for the brand I think as many of the product categories they have today weren't exactly a part of the core business when they were added, including the silks... But I'm not sure how this will turn out. The production will be outsourced so I'm not really sure why they coulnd't do the same with sunglasses. There are also small scale makers of sunglasses they could buy if they wanted to. I believe Vuitton used "in house" or a smaller production initially when the sunglasses were still made in France.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It will be interesting to see if the products are tested on animals.


----------



## etoile de mer

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It will be interesting to see if the products are tested on animals.



Unless they approach this in a very thoughtful and progressive way, the new line of products will not interest me. Especially as I'm completely happy with the skincare products I buy from my natural grocer!


----------



## Rouge H

I wish they would stick to what they do best and improve on it.


----------



## mcl1818

papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"



@papertiger HAHA omg this made me laugh so hard I wish there was a love button!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

etoile de mer said:


> Unless they approach this in a very thoughtful and progressive way, the new line of products will not interest me. Especially as I'm completely happy with the skincare products I buy from my natural grocer!



I’m happy with my drugstore makeup and skincare.   I think Hermès is making a mistake.  Cosmetics is not their bailiwick.  I don’t see it working out for them.


----------



## Notorious Pink

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> Every time such companies diversify into beauty product clap-trap, for more profit raking--a quality leather unicorn dies.
> Chanel proved this already, imo.
> Not thrilled.



A good deal of my makeup is Chanel. Their eye and lip products in particular beat any other brand, hands down, no one can beat their lasting quality, colors, pigmentation, etc. I’ve worn them my whole life and my mother has, too.


----------



## momasaurus

Will we have to spend $800 on lipsticks before we are “offered” foundation? But only in one color, right? [emoji23]


----------



## ouija board

If Hermes approaches makeup and skincare the way they do for their fragrance, there’s no reason why it’ll be a sub par product. It’s not as though they are asking their leather craftsmen to make anti-aging cream or lipsticks...they find people who are experts in their field. Hermes has been selling very expensive soaps and lotions (and even deodorant) for years, and I don’t see that category being a raging moneymaker on their financial reports. Clearly they’re not looking to create the next big growth category on the back of a makeup line. Instead, I imagine these products are intended as easy add ons, along with their perfumed soaps and candles, for customers who are already in the store for their leather or silk goods. As for diversifying too much from their core products, I think that ship sailed a long time ago. They have many products that truly have no connection to leather or silk, such as books, paper goods (origami paper, anyone?), and china. But Hermes manages to make these ordinary products look beautiful and feel luxurious, and I’m sure they’ll do the same with makeup and skincare. Not sure if I’ll be buying any of it, but I’ll happily take home all the samples my SA wants to give me [emoji16]


----------



## bagidiotic

Cannot imagine having 
Etoupe eyeshadows 
Blue electric mascaras 
Rose azalea blushes 
Rouge casaque lipstick on my face 
Dont we look like rac?
Haha


----------



## periogirl28

bagidiotic said:


> Cannot imagine having
> Etoupe eyeshadows
> Blue electric mascaras
> Rose azalea blushes
> Rouge casaque lipstick on my face
> Dont we look like rac?
> Haha


Maybe they will let us SO by ordering a leather covered case and choosing individual colours to go inside. Colours change every season, matching seasonal leather colours. This is the Year to Dream right?


----------



## this_is_rj

I think it will be done well and will do well, if their fragrances are anything to go by. I am sure in time their cosmetics/skincare will be available in high end department stores as is their fragrances. I am excited for their launch. I primarily buy Chanel and Tom Ford cosmetics and La Mer, La Praire and Chanel skincare, so Hermes should fit right in.


----------



## periogirl28

Oh btw my perfume SA hinted about Hermes make-up a few months ago. He was so cryptic I wasn't sure exactly what he meant.


----------



## allywchu1

imagine you are in FSH, awaiting anxiously the leather SA come back with your ultimate Holy Grail; that 10-15 mins will be best for the cosmetic SA to sell you the season’s hottest lipstick color or nail color


----------



## bagidiotic

periogirl28 said:


> Maybe they will let us SO by ordering a leather covered case and choosing individual colours to go inside. Colours change every season, matching seasonal leather colours. This is the Year to Dream right?


Haha
Private room please


----------



## Pautinka

papertiger said:


> Reading my mind on both points. They say it'll be plastic-free. I hope this means beautiful, refillable glass jars with sterling silver lids and leather cases...
> 
> There are already so many options at the high-end, it'll be interesting to see where H run with this, and also who they'll partner with for the making
> 
> As for Analyst Luca Solca's statement "Hermès in particular is seeing that its other affordable products, i.e. silk, are under pressure because *consumers are wearing fewer *ties *and silk scarves.* And so, why not?"  is sheer guesswork. H silks are up (mostly down to my inability to choose between cws recently [emoji14] )


I thought that in general silk scarf sales were up, given they are coming back into fashion. 
H skin care would not be for me. It is not their area of expertise and would obviously be made by another company for them and then stuck into a jar at five times the price. Good luck to them with the venture but I will stick with Terry!


----------



## Pautinka

momasaurus said:


> Will we have to spend $800 on lipsticks before we are “offered” foundation? But only in one color, right? [emoji23]


----------



## Grande Latte

Not sure about skincare, but I can just imagine Hermes colors will be beautiful though. 

I was really hesitant about Tom Ford cosmetics, then I started trying out lipsticks and eyeshadows and now I'm definitely an addict!


----------



## noegirl

momasaurus said:


> Will we have to spend $800 on lipsticks before we are “offered” foundation? But only in one color, right? [emoji23]


----------



## BagLady164

remainsilly said:


> Sigh.
> Every time such companies diversify into beauty product clap-trap, for more profit raking--a quality leather unicorn dies.
> Chanel proved this already, imo.
> Not thrilled.


I completely agree with you.  Hermes is now run by the MBA generation and it’s already visible with poor quality control on leathers that I have experienced for the first time in 25 years as a customer.


----------



## bluerosespf

I don't like this at all. I've always appreciated that H was more discretionary about what they would put their name on - no sunglasses, no other crap. If they want to pick up the lower end market, why not expand SLGs? It reminds of when Tiffany went all in with sterling and you saw it on every high schooler who could save her babysitting money.

I'll just say it, I love that H is still fairly exclusive. It reminds me of how hard I had to work to be able to afford it now.


----------



## fabuleux

papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"


Haha


----------



## fabuleux

NateSelwyn25 said:


> I don't think they can bring anything new to the table.


I think that’s key here. What will they produce that is not available at comparable quality for a much lower price? I hope they plan to really innovate!  Will they enter the market at La Prairie prices?

And will this launch really bring a new slate of consumers? As someone with limited funds, I would rather save money and buy a scarf, pair of shoes, or an SLG that I can keep for years than spend money on expensive skincare that will be all used up within a couple of months. 

This is exciting though, for the packaging alone!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bluerosespf said:


> I don't like this at all. I've always appreciated that H was more discretionary about what they would put their name on - no sunglasses, no other crap. If they want to pick up the lower end market, why not expand SLGs? It reminds of when Tiffany went all in with sterling and you saw it on every high schooler who could save her babysitting money.
> 
> I'll just say it, I love that H is still fairly exclusive. It reminds me of how hard I had to work to be able to afford it now.



+1


----------



## duna

But I feel like this about A LOT of Hermès products nowadays!!


----------



## Yoshi1296

I’m a major lip balm junkie so if Hermès makes one with a cute packaging, sign me up!

Also, if Hermés were to make sunglasses (which they SHOULD!!)) I’m sure they would not outsource to other companies and keep it in house. It would be more expensive but I’m sure they’d do a great job, just like how they do with everything else.

Skincare and makeup also seems like a cheaper way to build purchase history to get that B or K. So I think it may work in favor for some folks.


----------



## rosebud_7

The first thing I immediately thought was glass and leather packaging, some of the pallets arranged like scarf patterns....and the thought of menthe, rose scheherazade, and blue electric nail polish.... it will be interesting to see where this goes!  I think that H has done beautiful fragrances, so I would expect them to put every bit of research, formulation, and design into this!


----------



## ladysarah

Very excited to see what they come up with. The ethos of the company is all about elevating everyday items to works of art. I love my silk n wallet and I d never thought I’d be willing to spend that much on a wallet with fancy lining before. Same with the tea set, so beautiful. Bath products ? They already do those and smell just exquisite- what’s not to like?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

nicole0612 said:


> I have to admit that when I saw this topic my first thought was to check the date. Nope...about one week early…


----------



## A1aGypsy

It just seems to me that their aesthetic surrounds natural beauty, elegant understated looks and horses.

I don’t see how any of that marries comfortably with a line of make up that includes the introduction of enough new shades to keep it viable. There are only so many neutral lipsticks or eye shadow palettes you can make. And bold or bright colours do not seem to fit in.

Mind you, they make over the knee red boots so really, what do I know...


----------



## Luvbolide

I am arching an eyebrow, but I am curious to see what they come up with.  They are known for their use of color, so hopefully that will carry over to the makeup.  A bunch of neutral pallets alone would be a real snooze fest IMO.   I have used Chanel makeup for decades so I have a ray of hope for H...the packaging should be great!


----------



## Amka

allywchu1 said:


> imagine you are in FSH, awaiting anxiously the leather SA come back with your ultimate Holy Grail; that 10-15 mins will be best for the cosmetic SA to sell you the season’s hottest lipstick color or nail color



I  am not thrilled about Hermes launching skincare and makeup, but if they offer nail polish that matches the color of their handbags, then I am in trouble!


----------



## Amka

BagLady164 said:


> I completely agree with you.  Hermes is now run by the MBA generation and it’s already visible with poor quality control on leathers that I have experienced for the first time in 25 years as a customer.



I also experienced poor quality control items recently and am very disappointed. I really wish they would stick with their heritage, and focus on the skills, quality of products, and the solid craftsmanship that they were so proud of before.

Let other brands have their own cosmetic lines, Hermes doesn’t need to put their name on one.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Seems like a strategy to have more of the brand at retail outside of the boutiques and continue looping in the entry-level consumer. Smart, as the fragrances etc. don't necessarily draw in a consistent new audience.
We can only hope it will be beautiful and high-quality.


----------



## leechiyong

Having mulled this over more, I can see it working if they focus on refillable packaging as others mentioned:  chic leather or metal palettes, bottles, and travel-size options.  I doubt I'll be inclined to change products beyond trying an eyeshadow here and there.    There isn't too much they can add to the market regarding that'll justify the price tag otherwise.

That said, after having tossed my full bottle of sunscreen into my bag earlier this weekend, I wouldn't mind having a leather travel bottle to tuck into my purse, similar to their travel fragrances.


----------



## De sac

My SA said they would start with lipsticks the first year, eye shadows the following year and then skincare. He was open about having to hire specialist staff. He didn't know if they would keep the same colour names for inspiration but he did remind that H is "known for its colours!"


----------



## QuelleFromage

Starting with lipsticks makes sense, it's like Louboutin. Didn't Tom Ford start that way too?
I'd love if H made subtle, natural lip stains or glosses....so hard to find.


----------



## Luvbolide

De sac said:


> My SA said they would start with lipsticks the first year, eye shadows the following year and then skincare. He was open about having to hire specialist staff. He didn't know if they would keep the same colour names for inspiration but he did remind that H is "known for its colours!"




Now I am more interested!  I am most interested in lipstick and eyeshadow, so I will definitely be looking forward to checking them out.  Some fab color would be really fun!

I just bought my first refillable lipstick in Paris - Serge Lutens.  Kind of fun splurging on lipsticks, especially when they are elegantly packaged!


----------



## westcoastgal

I’m excited for the lip products so that we have more options to choose from when we want to get a little something from H. 
I hope the lipsticks/balms are not in a flat container that we need to stick our fingers into! I think they will get it right.


----------



## my peko

I’m imagining wearing an eyeliner in graphite, lipstick in rouge hermes, blush in Sakura


----------



## calexandre

Luvbolide said:


> I just bought my first refillable lipstick in Paris - Serge Lutens.  Kind of fun splurging on lipsticks, especially when they are elegantly packaged!



My first thought was, "Are they going to make lipsticks that are even more expensive that Serge Lutens, but not be able to back up the price with incredible quality like Lutens does?" I mean, if they can, I might be interested, but....

I do love the idea of elegantly-packaged, refillable cosmetics, but I think there's a 100000% chance H is going to stuff fragrance and non-fatty alcohols into their skincare, and there's a 000000% chance either of those things are ever going near my face! Maybe they'll sell the jars separately, and I can squeeze all my science-based products out of their ugly tubes and into chic-er containers. 



papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"





momasaurus said:


> Will we have to spend $800 on lipsticks before we are “offered” foundation? But only in one color, right? [emoji23]



@momasaurus and @papertiger, y'all are killing me 

In all seriousness, however, if it's true that H is seeing a decline in scarf sales-- and I wasn't clear whether that was speculation in the article, or came from a legitimate source within the company-- maybe they should give some thought to why that might be. Long-term H customers don't start and stop buying scarves based on trends. Maybe before tilting at the beauty industry windmill, H should think about their silk offerings' price points, their designs, their colorations?


----------



## noegirl

calexandre said:


> My first thought was, "Are they going to make lipsticks that are even more expensive that Serge Lutens, but not be able to back up the price with incredible quality like Lutens does?" I mean, if they can, I might be interested, but....
> 
> I do love the idea of elegantly-packaged, refillable cosmetics, but I think there's a 100000% chance H is going to stuff fragrance and non-fatty alcohols into their skincare, and there's a 000000% chance either of those things are ever going near my face! Maybe they'll sell the jars separately, and I can squeeze all my science-based products out of their ugly tubes and into chic-er containers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> @momasaurus and @papertiger, y'all are killing me
> 
> In all seriousness, however, if it's true that H is seeing a decline in scarf sales-- and I wasn't clear whether that was speculation in the article, or came from a legitimate source within the company-- maybe they should give some thought to why that might be. Long-term H customers don't start and stop buying scarves based on trends. Maybe before tilting at the beauty industry windmill, H should think about their silk offerings' price points, their designs, their colorations?




Agree. The steadily increase in price for H scarves and the reissue over and over of some designs needs to be examined.


----------



## birkel

cool i adore their soaps and hand creams Hermes is good at product development so great !!!


----------



## Serena1307

Hi everyone,
Just passed at Hermès Paris CDG airport and surprised to learn that Hermès will launch its own make up brand from December this year! 
Crazy! Do you have some info about that? 

Thanks


----------



## HeatherZE

LVLover said:


> I won't be buying because I prefer to buy skincare from skincare companies...they are missing the boat Hermes needs to sell SUNGLASSES already!!!!


Agreed 1000%! I’m not interested in the skincare but sunglasses...


----------



## periogirl28

I think the makeup launch has been delayed to late Spring 2020. Anyone has other updates?


----------



## Love Of My Life

periogirl28 said:


> I think the makeup launch has been delayed to late Spring 2020. Anyone has other updates?



 Let's hope not.. I use my Hermes Rouge lipstick  so sparingly, even though I found LBR in a similar shade of red
 that has a beautiful leather case so I'm hoping that H does a luxury lipstick in a leather case..


----------



## Coconuts40

periogirl28 said:


> I think the makeup launch has been delayed to late Spring 2020. Anyone has other updates?



My bet is sometime in 2020.  No one can predict the exact launch, not even Sales Managers.


----------



## periogirl28

Launch date for Europe was set for Christmas but delayed to Spring 2020.


----------



## periogirl28

Update - March 2020.


----------



## Love Of My Life

periogirl28 said:


> Update - March 2020.




Can't wait... LOL especially for the lipsticks


----------



## Sferics

periogirl28 said:


> I think the makeup launch has been delayed to late Spring 2020. Anyone has other updates?


Yesterday they told me it will be march (in germany).

Edit: Sorry, @periogirl28 did just post it.


----------



## lolakitten

Just in time for my birthday!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lolakitten said:


> Just in time for my birthday!



+1...& a special b'day present to ourselves.. LOL


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

fabuleux said:


> I think that’s key here. What will they produce that is not available at comparable quality for a much lower price? I hope they plan to really innovate!  Will they enter the market at La Prairie prices?
> 
> And will this launch really bring a new slate of consumers? As someone with limited funds, I would rather save money and buy a scarf, pair of shoes, or an SLG that I can keep for years than spend money on expensive skincare that will be all used up within a couple of months.
> 
> This is exciting though, for the packaging alone!



Whatever the cost, at the end of the day it all gets washed down the drain.


----------



## Fab41

lipsticks and nail polishes to match bags


----------



## leechiyong

WSJ just posted an article.

*Is This the Birkin Bag of Lipstick?*

By Alexandra Marshall
Jan. 16, 2020 8:29 am ET

_I’m trying to be calm,” says Pierre-Alexis Dumas, 53, the artistic director of French luxury house Hermès, at the company’s headquarters in Paris’s 8th arrondissement. “But in my 25 years working at Hermès and my 50 years in my family, I’ve not witnessed many new métiers.” He’s referring to the company’s first proper foray into makeup, with the launch of Rouge Hermès, a line of lipsticks. It is the result of two years of development and at least a decade and a half of pondering before that. Recalling the time when the house launched a perfume named Rouge Hermès, in 2000, Dumas says, “I think I was the one who suggested to my father [Jean-Louis Dumas, the late chairman and creative director of the house] that we should register the name for lipstick.” They didn’t do it then—instead just once making a single shade of red lipstick in limited edition. They needed to think it through some more.

At the time, Hermès was a much smaller, simpler organization. “I have startup problems today,” says Dumas of the vertiginous growth the company has seen since that conversation between father and son. In 1993, when Pierre-Alexis Dumas officially joined the company, Hermès had 2,600 employees. There are 14,500 today, with 2018 revenues of $6.8 billion and free cash flow of $1.66 billion. (His cousin, Axel Dumas, 49, is the company’s CEO.) It’s definitely enough to embark on any major new endeavor they want, though it took the arrival of former MAC executive Agnès de Villers in 2015 to run Hermès’s perfume and beauty division to kick-start this particular development effort. “I’m not an expert in beauty,” Dumas says. “I’m an expert in Hermès. When Agnès came, with her savoir faire, she reassured us, ‘We can do this.’ ”

De Villers brought in Jérôme Touron, who previously developed makeup for Chanel and Christian Dior, to create beauty and skin-care products, and Dumas assembled an in-house team to surround him. Why look elsewhere, goes the logic, when you already have such a deep bench? This includes Bali Barret, overseer of all the house’s women’s offerings, to consult on the colors. (She and Touron have Hermès’s library of 75,000 silk swatches and 900 leather shades, complete with pigment formulas, some around a hundred years old, to play with.) Christine Nagel, Hermès’s perfumer, created a delicate custom scent for the lipsticks. And Pierre Hardy, creative director of jewelry and shoes, designed the graphic packaging, which is made of lacquered metal and Hermès’s “permabrass” hardware (the same that is used on its handbags). The refillable metal case snaps shut with a resounding magnetic clack. “We wanted to do refillable so we could use more luxurious materials that had their own value,” says Hardy. “The idea is a form that’s both simple and playful enough to allow it to be done and redone ad infinitum. It’s rare for an artistic director to think about packaging over a long period of time and not just a one-off.”

For now, there is only lipstick, for $67, with refills for $42. It comes in 24 colors (plus three additional options every season, for $72 each) and two different textures, a matte inspired by Hermès’s fine-grained suede and a satin meant to imitate the glow of box calf leather, of Kelly bag fame. The natural ingredients, like beeswax and white mulberry extract, were developed by Touron at Hermès’s laboratory in Normandy. The pigments are intense and electric, hitting across the color spectrum, and include a deep purple, a neutral rose, a true red and a bright, light Orange Julius color. “We’re looking for something pure and timeless…. It took us a year and a half to get here,” says Touron, who has selected manufacturers in Italy for the lipsticks. (He is also looking at production facilities in Japan and France for future products.)

With the lipstick one can add a few little accessories—this is Hermès, after all—including a lip brush with a handle of striped, lacquered wood, and a matching translucent lip pencil intended to stop lipstick from spreading. Barret designed a leather case that pops open to reveal a lipstick tube suspended from a ring and two straps like a trapeze, and a metal mirror encased in a leather disk that doubles as a necklace pendant. The elements that have long been associated with Hermès—color, finesse and that unusual balance of whimsy and practicality—are present.

Every six months for the near future, Hermès plans to launch a new cosmetics category. The company won’t yet confirm any delivery dates or future product lines—“at our own pace” is a phrase often used at Hermès so as not to ensnare its creatives in rigid delivery schedules—but foundations and eye and cheek colors are not far behind, to be followed eventually by skin care.

Dumas, who studied visual arts at Brown University, has always preferred the French word métier when referring to Hermès’s different departments: men’s and women’s fashion, silks, shoes, jewelry, leather goods, equestrian equipment, furniture, tableware, watches, perfume and now cosmetics. Métier has no exact translation in English. It’s more elevated than craft and nobler than skill. Hermès is a company that makes 70 percent of its products in-house, many entirely by hand. Though it hosts runway shows during Paris Fashion Week, it’s always been first and foremost a maker of objects. Says Dumas, sitting in his office hung with riotously colored contemporary art, “A functioning definition for us of what an Hermès object is, is rigor, no wastefulness, attention to detail and an insistence on a job well done.”

But what does that mean for makeup? Today it functions mostly as a quick mood boost, the equivalent of fast fashion for the face. The industry is in high thrall to celebrity-fronted lines like Kylie Jenner’s Kylie Cosmetics and Rihanna’s Fenty Beauty, which are heavily trend-driven and have lower prices. Rouge Hermès has no celebrity face like these, nor a high-profile makeup guru under contract to create collections and give tips. “The idea of one makeup artist giving all the rules was not ours,” says de Villers. Touron is a product developer. He used makeup artists to help him test and develop products, but no one is signing a product group or telling anyone how to wear anything. For Dumas, that approach infantilizes customers. “We’ve always relied on the good sense and intelligence of our clients,” he says. There will be no Hermès “face of the season” or step-by-step inserts with line drawings. As Dumas puts it: “Lipstick is not a status symbol, nor a sign of submission to an order, but an affirmation of the self.”

Is this enough for an oversaturated market? Products that aren’t revolutionary can still penetrate the public. (Lip gloss and liner kits propelled Kylie Cosmetics to a $1.2 billion valuation in 2019.) “Success will mean our clients feel immediately that Rouge Hermès is more than a lipstick, but an Hermès object in itself,” says de Villers. “We’ll also be happy if we succeed in offering something with several life cycles, able to interest all generations.”

Besides providing an opportunity to make one’s ontological mark, lipstick—and makeup in general—is a business opportunity with vast ********ic potential. It’s one that Hermès has already tasted with the rapid growth of its perfume division, which, until now, has represented one of the company’s most accessible price points. The perfumes start at $79, while a crocodile Himalaya Birkin bag with gold and diamond hardware sold for $380,000 at Christie’s in 2017. “Now perfume is such a mature métier, we can attack cosmetics,” says Dumas. “From an entrepreneurial and economic point of view, it really makes sense.” He points to a tiny orange box on his desk, even smaller than the one created to package Rouge Hermès. “We have a competition to see who can create the smallest box. This one is for fountain-pen ink cartridges. For seven euros, madame,” he says. “You’re going to tell me that Hermès is expensive, but no, it’s costly. I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door. And it’s true that beauty, like perfume, is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy, because I believe in the virtue of what we make.”

“I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door.... Beauty is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy.”
—Pierre-Alexis Dumas

Rouge Hermès’s lipstick distribution will be far narrower than that of its perfume, however. (No duty-free, for now.) In March, it will be available in 35 countries at select Hermès boutiques, on hermes.com and at third-party retailers, including Saks Fifth Avenue, Bergdorf Goodman and Bloomingdale’s—around 180 points of sale worldwide, a choice that de Villers calls “humble and strict.” The nude-wood retail case echoes the stand-alone displays for Hermès perfume’s highest-concept and most expensive line, Hermessence. It is designed to be modular to accommodate new product lines as they’re released. If they perform well enough, retail outlets will expand and counter space will grow.

Though lipsticks will generate less income per square inch than silk or leather, beauty traditionally involves significant investment in marketing and advertising, which gives more visibility to the whole company, says luxury-industry adviser Mario Ortelli, of Ortelli & Company. “Chanel and Dior are proof that the beauty market for heritage brands can be massive,” he says, “but you cannot expect a big boost in revenue in the short term.”

Dumas says he avoids looking at what his competition is doing—and warns anyone working with him to avoid it, too. “Stay focused on what you want to say. For us, that means making an Hermès object,” he says. “We’re a house of artisans, with a lot of wisdom and good sense.” And now, if they’re in the mood, purple lips_.


----------



## leechiyong

Photos from the article:
https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/is-this-the-birkin-bag-of-lipstick-11579181343


----------



## lolakitten

Omg I can’t wait!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Would we expect anything less than distinctiveness from H?
I like the concept of a refillable case & besides Hermes, Serge Lutens & La Bouche Rouge who offers lipstick
refills with their leather case I really like the tri color look of the cases. Very chic in the
handbag !!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Would we expect anything less than distinctiveness from H?


----------



## Love Of My Life

leechiyong said:


> WSJ just posted an article.
> 
> *Is This the Birkin Bag of Lipstick?*
> 
> By Alexandra Marshall
> Jan. 16, 2020 8:29 am ET
> 
> _I’m trying to be calm,” says Pierre-Alexis Dumas, 53, the artistic director of French luxury house Hermès, at the company’s headquarters in Paris’s 8th arrondissement. “But in my 25 years working at Hermès and my 50 years in my family, I’ve not witnessed many new métiers.” He’s referring to the company’s first proper foray into makeup, with the launch of Rouge Hermès, a line of lipsticks. It is the result of two years of development and at least a decade and a half of pondering before that. Recalling the time when the house launched a perfume named Rouge Hermès, in 2000, Dumas says, “I think I was the one who suggested to my father [Jean-Louis Dumas, the late chairman and creative director of the house] that we should register the name for lipstick.” They didn’t do it then—instead just once making a single shade of red lipstick in limited edition. They needed to think it through some more.
> 
> At the time, Hermès was a much smaller, simpler organization. “I have startup problems today,” says Dumas of the vertiginous growth the company has seen since that conversation between father and son. In 1993, when Pierre-Alexis Dumas officially joined the company, Hermès had 2,600 employees. There are 14,500 today, with 2018 revenues of $6.8 billion and free cash flow of $1.66 billion. (His cousin, Axel Dumas, 49, is the company’s CEO.) It’s definitely enough to embark on any major new endeavor they want, though it took the arrival of former MAC executive Agnès de Villers in 2015 to run Hermès’s perfume and beauty division to kick-start this particular development effort. “I’m not an expert in beauty,” Dumas says. “I’m an expert in Hermès. When Agnès came, with her savoir faire, she reassured us, ‘We can do this.’ ”
> 
> De Villers brought in Jérôme Touron, who previously developed makeup for Chanel and Christian Dior, to create beauty and skin-care products, and Dumas assembled an in-house team to surround him. Why look elsewhere, goes the logic, when you already have such a deep bench? This includes Bali Barret, overseer of all the house’s women’s offerings, to consult on the colors. (She and Touron have Hermès’s library of 75,000 silk swatches and 900 leather shades, complete with pigment formulas, some around a hundred years old, to play with.) Christine Nagel, Hermès’s perfumer, created a delicate custom scent for the lipsticks. And Pierre Hardy, creative director of jewelry and shoes, designed the graphic packaging, which is made of lacquered metal and Hermès’s “permabrass” hardware (the same that is used on its handbags). The refillable metal case snaps shut with a resounding magnetic clack. “We wanted to do refillable so we could use more luxurious materials that had their own value,” says Hardy. “The idea is a form that’s both simple and playful enough to allow it to be done and redone ad infinitum. It’s rare for an artistic director to think about packaging over a long period of time and not just a one-off.”
> 
> For now, there is only lipstick, for $67, with refills for $42. It comes in 24 colors (plus three additional options every season, for $72 each) and two different textures, a matte inspired by Hermès’s fine-grained suede and a satin meant to imitate the glow of box calf leather, of Kelly bag fame. The natural ingredients, like beeswax and white mulberry extract, were developed by Touron at Hermès’s laboratory in Normandy. The pigments are intense and electric, hitting across the color spectrum, and include a deep purple, a neutral rose, a true red and a bright, light Orange Julius color. “We’re looking for something pure and timeless…. It took us a year and a half to get here,” says Touron, who has selected manufacturers in Italy for the lipsticks. (He is also looking at production facilities in Japan and France for future products.)
> 
> With the lipstick one can add a few little accessories—this is Hermès, after all—including a lip brush with a handle of striped, lacquered wood, and a matching translucent lip pencil intended to stop lipstick from spreading. Barret designed a leather case that pops open to reveal a lipstick tube suspended from a ring and two straps like a trapeze, and a metal mirror encased in a leather disk that doubles as a necklace pendant. The elements that have long been associated with Hermès—color, finesse and that unusual balance of whimsy and practicality—are present.
> 
> Every six months for the near future, Hermès plans to launch a new cosmetics category. The company won’t yet confirm any delivery dates or future product lines—“at our own pace” is a phrase often used at Hermès so as not to ensnare its creatives in rigid delivery schedules—but foundations and eye and cheek colors are not far behind, to be followed eventually by skin care.
> 
> Dumas, who studied visual arts at Brown University, has always preferred the French word métier when referring to Hermès’s different departments: men’s and women’s fashion, silks, shoes, jewelry, leather goods, equestrian equipment, furniture, tableware, watches, perfume and now cosmetics. Métier has no exact translation in English. It’s more elevated than craft and nobler than skill. Hermès is a company that makes 70 percent of its products in-house, many entirely by hand. Though it hosts runway shows during Paris Fashion Week, it’s always been first and foremost a maker of objects. Says Dumas, sitting in his office hung with riotously colored contemporary art, “A functioning definition for us of what an Hermès object is, is rigor, no wastefulness, attention to detail and an insistence on a job well done.”
> 
> But what does that mean for makeup? Today it functions mostly as a quick mood boost, the equivalent of fast fashion for the face. The industry is in high thrall to celebrity-fronted lines like Kylie Jenner’s Kylie Cosmetics and Rihanna’s Fenty Beauty, which are heavily trend-driven and have lower prices. Rouge Hermès has no celebrity face like these, nor a high-profile makeup guru under contract to create collections and give tips. “The idea of one makeup artist giving all the rules was not ours,” says de Villers. Touron is a product developer. He used makeup artists to help him test and develop products, but no one is signing a product group or telling anyone how to wear anything. For Dumas, that approach infantilizes customers. “We’ve always relied on the good sense and intelligence of our clients,” he says. There will be no Hermès “face of the season” or step-by-step inserts with line drawings. As Dumas puts it: “Lipstick is not a status symbol, nor a sign of submission to an order, but an affirmation of the self.”
> 
> Is this enough for an oversaturated market? Products that aren’t revolutionary can still penetrate the public. (Lip gloss and liner kits propelled Kylie Cosmetics to a $1.2 billion valuation in 2019.) “Success will mean our clients feel immediately that Rouge Hermès is more than a lipstick, but an Hermès object in itself,” says de Villers. “We’ll also be happy if we succeed in offering something with several life cycles, able to interest all generations.”
> 
> Besides providing an opportunity to make one’s ontological mark, lipstick—and makeup in general—is a business opportunity with vast ********ic potential. It’s one that Hermès has already tasted with the rapid growth of its perfume division, which, until now, has represented one of the company’s most accessible price points. The perfumes start at $79, while a crocodile Himalaya Birkin bag with gold and diamond hardware sold for $380,000 at Christie’s in 2017. “Now perfume is such a mature métier, we can attack cosmetics,” says Dumas. “From an entrepreneurial and economic point of view, it really makes sense.” He points to a tiny orange box on his desk, even smaller than the one created to package Rouge Hermès. “We have a competition to see who can create the smallest box. This one is for fountain-pen ink cartridges. For seven euros, madame,” he says. “You’re going to tell me that Hermès is expensive, but no, it’s costly. I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door. And it’s true that beauty, like perfume, is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy, because I believe in the virtue of what we make.”
> 
> “I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door.... Beauty is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy.”
> —Pierre-Alexis Dumas
> 
> Rouge Hermès’s lipstick distribution will be far narrower than that of its perfume, however. (No duty-free, for now.) In March, it will be available in 35 countries at select Hermès boutiques, on hermes.com and at third-party retailers, including Saks Fifth Avenue, Bergdorf Goodman and Bloomingdale’s—around 180 points of sale worldwide, a choice that de Villers calls “humble and strict.” The nude-wood retail case echoes the stand-alone displays for Hermès perfume’s highest-concept and most expensive line, Hermessence. It is designed to be modular to accommodate new product lines as they’re released. If they perform well enough, retail outlets will expand and counter space will grow.
> 
> Though lipsticks will generate less income per square inch than silk or leather, beauty traditionally involves significant investment in marketing and advertising, which gives more visibility to the whole company, says luxury-industry adviser Mario Ortelli, of Ortelli & Company. “Chanel and Dior are proof that the beauty market for heritage brands can be massive,” he says, “but you cannot expect a big boost in revenue in the short term.”
> 
> Dumas says he avoids looking at what his competition is doing—and warns anyone working with him to avoid it, too. “Stay focused on what you want to say. For us, that means making an Hermès object,” he says. “We’re a house of artisans, with a lot of wisdom and good sense.” And now, if they’re in the mood, purple lips_.



Thanks for sharing the article.. I love the "deco" look of these cases.


----------



## Amka

leechiyong said:


> WSJ just posted an article.
> 
> *Is This the Birkin Bag of Lipstick?*
> 
> By Alexandra Marshall
> Jan. 16, 2020 8:29 am ET
> 
> _I’m trying to be calm,” says Pierre-Alexis Dumas, 53, the artistic director of French luxury house Hermès, at the company’s headquarters in Paris’s 8th arrondissement. “But in my 25 years working at Hermès and my 50 years in my family, I’ve not witnessed many new métiers.” He’s referring to the company’s first proper foray into makeup, with the launch of Rouge Hermès, a line of lipsticks. It is the result of two years of development and at least a decade and a half of pondering before that. Recalling the time when the house launched a perfume named Rouge Hermès, in 2000, Dumas says, “I think I was the one who suggested to my father [Jean-Louis Dumas, the late chairman and creative director of the house] that we should register the name for lipstick.” They didn’t do it then—instead just once making a single shade of red lipstick in limited edition. They needed to think it through some more.
> 
> At the time, Hermès was a much smaller, simpler organization. “I have startup problems today,” says Dumas of the vertiginous growth the company has seen since that conversation between father and son. In 1993, when Pierre-Alexis Dumas officially joined the company, Hermès had 2,600 employees. There are 14,500 today, with 2018 revenues of $6.8 billion and free cash flow of $1.66 billion. (His cousin, Axel Dumas, 49, is the company’s CEO.) It’s definitely enough to embark on any major new endeavor they want, though it took the arrival of former MAC executive Agnès de Villers in 2015 to run Hermès’s perfume and beauty division to kick-start this particular development effort. “I’m not an expert in beauty,” Dumas says. “I’m an expert in Hermès. When Agnès came, with her savoir faire, she reassured us, ‘We can do this.’ ”
> 
> De Villers brought in Jérôme Touron, who previously developed makeup for Chanel and Christian Dior, to create beauty and skin-care products, and Dumas assembled an in-house team to surround him. Why look elsewhere, goes the logic, when you already have such a deep bench? This includes Bali Barret, overseer of all the house’s women’s offerings, to consult on the colors. (She and Touron have Hermès’s library of 75,000 silk swatches and 900 leather shades, complete with pigment formulas, some around a hundred years old, to play with.) Christine Nagel, Hermès’s perfumer, created a delicate custom scent for the lipsticks. And Pierre Hardy, creative director of jewelry and shoes, designed the graphic packaging, which is made of lacquered metal and Hermès’s “permabrass” hardware (the same that is used on its handbags). The refillable metal case snaps shut with a resounding magnetic clack. “We wanted to do refillable so we could use more luxurious materials that had their own value,” says Hardy. “The idea is a form that’s both simple and playful enough to allow it to be done and redone ad infinitum. It’s rare for an artistic director to think about packaging over a long period of time and not just a one-off.”
> 
> For now, there is only lipstick, for $67, with refills for $42. It comes in 24 colors (plus three additional options every season, for $72 each) and two different textures, a matte inspired by Hermès’s fine-grained suede and a satin meant to imitate the glow of box calf leather, of Kelly bag fame. The natural ingredients, like beeswax and white mulberry extract, were developed by Touron at Hermès’s laboratory in Normandy. The pigments are intense and electric, hitting across the color spectrum, and include a deep purple, a neutral rose, a true red and a bright, light Orange Julius color. “We’re looking for something pure and timeless…. It took us a year and a half to get here,” says Touron, who has selected manufacturers in Italy for the lipsticks. (He is also looking at production facilities in Japan and France for future products.)
> 
> With the lipstick one can add a few little accessories—this is Hermès, after all—including a lip brush with a handle of striped, lacquered wood, and a matching translucent lip pencil intended to stop lipstick from spreading. Barret designed a leather case that pops open to reveal a lipstick tube suspended from a ring and two straps like a trapeze, and a metal mirror encased in a leather disk that doubles as a necklace pendant. The elements that have long been associated with Hermès—color, finesse and that unusual balance of whimsy and practicality—are present.
> 
> Every six months for the near future, Hermès plans to launch a new cosmetics category. The company won’t yet confirm any delivery dates or future product lines—“at our own pace” is a phrase often used at Hermès so as not to ensnare its creatives in rigid delivery schedules—but foundations and eye and cheek colors are not far behind, to be followed eventually by skin care.
> 
> Dumas, who studied visual arts at Brown University, has always preferred the French word métier when referring to Hermès’s different departments: men’s and women’s fashion, silks, shoes, jewelry, leather goods, equestrian equipment, furniture, tableware, watches, perfume and now cosmetics. Métier has no exact translation in English. It’s more elevated than craft and nobler than skill. Hermès is a company that makes 70 percent of its products in-house, many entirely by hand. Though it hosts runway shows during Paris Fashion Week, it’s always been first and foremost a maker of objects. Says Dumas, sitting in his office hung with riotously colored contemporary art, “A functioning definition for us of what an Hermès object is, is rigor, no wastefulness, attention to detail and an insistence on a job well done.”
> 
> But what does that mean for makeup? Today it functions mostly as a quick mood boost, the equivalent of fast fashion for the face. The industry is in high thrall to celebrity-fronted lines like Kylie Jenner’s Kylie Cosmetics and Rihanna’s Fenty Beauty, which are heavily trend-driven and have lower prices. Rouge Hermès has no celebrity face like these, nor a high-profile makeup guru under contract to create collections and give tips. “The idea of one makeup artist giving all the rules was not ours,” says de Villers. Touron is a product developer. He used makeup artists to help him test and develop products, but no one is signing a product group or telling anyone how to wear anything. For Dumas, that approach infantilizes customers. “We’ve always relied on the good sense and intelligence of our clients,” he says. There will be no Hermès “face of the season” or step-by-step inserts with line drawings. As Dumas puts it: “Lipstick is not a status symbol, nor a sign of submission to an order, but an affirmation of the self.”
> 
> Is this enough for an oversaturated market? Products that aren’t revolutionary can still penetrate the public. (Lip gloss and liner kits propelled Kylie Cosmetics to a $1.2 billion valuation in 2019.) “Success will mean our clients feel immediately that Rouge Hermès is more than a lipstick, but an Hermès object in itself,” says de Villers. “We’ll also be happy if we succeed in offering something with several life cycles, able to interest all generations.”
> 
> Besides providing an opportunity to make one’s ontological mark, lipstick—and makeup in general—is a business opportunity with vast ********ic potential. It’s one that Hermès has already tasted with the rapid growth of its perfume division, which, until now, has represented one of the company’s most accessible price points. The perfumes start at $79, while a crocodile Himalaya Birkin bag with gold and diamond hardware sold for $380,000 at Christie’s in 2017. “Now perfume is such a mature métier, we can attack cosmetics,” says Dumas. “From an entrepreneurial and economic point of view, it really makes sense.” He points to a tiny orange box on his desk, even smaller than the one created to package Rouge Hermès. “We have a competition to see who can create the smallest box. This one is for fountain-pen ink cartridges. For seven euros, madame,” he says. “You’re going to tell me that Hermès is expensive, but no, it’s costly. I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door. And it’s true that beauty, like perfume, is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy, because I believe in the virtue of what we make.”
> 
> “I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door.... Beauty is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy.”
> —Pierre-Alexis Dumas
> 
> Rouge Hermès’s lipstick distribution will be far narrower than that of its perfume, however. (No duty-free, for now.) In March, it will be available in 35 countries at select Hermès boutiques, on hermes.com and at third-party retailers, including Saks Fifth Avenue, Bergdorf Goodman and Bloomingdale’s—around 180 points of sale worldwide, a choice that de Villers calls “humble and strict.” The nude-wood retail case echoes the stand-alone displays for Hermès perfume’s highest-concept and most expensive line, Hermessence. It is designed to be modular to accommodate new product lines as they’re released. If they perform well enough, retail outlets will expand and counter space will grow.
> 
> Though lipsticks will generate less income per square inch than silk or leather, beauty traditionally involves significant investment in marketing and advertising, which gives more visibility to the whole company, says luxury-industry adviser Mario Ortelli, of Ortelli & Company. “Chanel and Dior are proof that the beauty market for heritage brands can be massive,” he says, “but you cannot expect a big boost in revenue in the short term.”
> 
> Dumas says he avoids looking at what his competition is doing—and warns anyone working with him to avoid it, too. “Stay focused on what you want to say. For us, that means making an Hermès object,” he says. “We’re a house of artisans, with a lot of wisdom and good sense.” And now, if they’re in the mood, purple lips_.


Thank you for posting! I can’t wait!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lolakitten said:


> Just in time for my birthday!



Maybe we should think about a celebration/get together of the Hermes lipstick launch & our birthdays!!
I'm in....


----------



## doni

Ooooooh... love the look of this.


----------



## chicinthecity777

The neutral rose in satin finish has my name written all over but I am a little underwhelmed by the packaging. Like the idea of refill though. We shall see.


----------



## lolakitten

Love Of My Life said:


> Maybe we should think about a celebration/get together of the Hermes lipstick launch & our birthdays!!
> I'm in....


Great idea, count me in!!


----------



## crazybag88

When my SA first told me the price, I was a little put off.  I thought it's a bit overpriced for a lipstick.  But now looking at the packaging, I am sold.  It's so chic and so Hermes.  I love it!  Now the problem is which colour to get!


----------



## periogirl28

https://www.thecut.com/2020/01/hermes-makeup-lipstick.html


----------



## periogirl28

The packaging doesn’t say Hermes to me.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Love these...whimsical and remind me of the current H marketing.  Hope the colors and formulation are great.


----------



## peggioka

The title of the article is misleading as Hermes did have a lipstick before.  I think it’s around late 1990s with the launch of the perfume Rouge.


----------



## periogirl28

peggioka said:


> The title of the article is misleading as Hermes did have a lipstick before.  I think it’s around late 1990s with the launch of the perfume Rouge.


Yes I have both versions, the Eclat and the original.


----------



## lolakitten

crazybag88 said:


> When my SA first told me the price, I was a little put off.  I thought it's a bit overpriced for a lipstick.  But now looking at the packaging, I am sold.  It's so chic and so Hermes.  I love it!  Now the problem is which colour to get!


Curious, how much did she quote you?


----------



## Yoshi1296

These look beautiful!


----------



## acrowcounted

lolakitten said:


> Curious, how much did she quote you?


Per the article “_For now, there is only lipstick, for $67, with refills for $42. It comes in 24 colors (plus three additional options every season, for $72 each) ”_


----------



## Luvbolide

Ugh - don't like the cases at all, nor do they look particularly luxe to me.  But I am excited to see what the colors will be...really looking forward to trying these!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

_"Pierre Hardy, creative director of jewelry and shoes, designed the graphic packaging, which is made of lacquered metal and Hermès’s “permabrass” hardware (the same that is used on its handbags)". _

I love beautiful and unique packaging. It is probably why I spent $50 on Chanel's hand cream (the one that looks like an egg).


----------



## HeatherZE

I’m not loving the packaging. But if the product inside is high quality and looks nice on me I can look past it.


----------



## Meta

Posting lipstick colors from another thread.  to @Flowerlily 

Hermes Beauty Rouge Hermes in Orange Boite (satin) $68





Hermes Beauty Rouge Hermes in Rouge Casaque (satin) $68




Hermes Beauty  Rouge Hermes in Rose Velours (matte) $68




Hermes Beauty  Rouge Hermes in Rouge Casaque (matte) $68


----------



## lolakitten

acrowcounted said:


> Per the article “_For now, there is only lipstick, for $67, with refills for $42. It comes in 24 colors (plus three additional options every season, for $72 each) ”_


That’s no worse that Tom Ford prices. Honestly, I expected they’d be higher.


----------



## Sferics

I was so suprised by the design and I am totally smitten. This is so cool...


----------



## odette57

I am loving this and looking forward to it!


----------



## Sferics

leechiyong said:


> ...that we should register the name for lipstick.” They didn’t do it then—instead just once making a single shade of red lipstick in limited edition.





peggioka said:


> The title of the article is misleading as Hermes did have a lipstick before.  I think it’s around late 1990s with the launch of the perfume Rouge.



But doesn't the article say - for my understanding - that they did one limited lippy?
Perhaps this one (if this pic even "is" something)?


----------



## QuelleFromage

Wall Street Journal:

https://www.wsj.com/articles/is-thi...shareToken=stc20c2c8d87804f6fb49288a06c8b302f


----------



## momoc

Interested for sure! Refillable definitely feels like something Hermes would do now that it is revealed to be so (hindsight is 20/20 eh).
I'm a fan of the Cle de Peau refillable ones so it won't be the first time I buy case & refill for a lip product. I think it's just another way for them to make more money  I always had to get both a refill and a case, and never just "refill"ed one. Probably because I have way too many lipsticks so it's never gotten to a point where after I finished one (IF I even get to that) I wanted to buy the same one again to re-use the case, and when I first got them in different colors I needed them to have their own cases each...

In the end though no matter how nice the packaging is, the quality of the lipstick itself will be important to me. Here's hoping they are great!


----------



## Livia1

Omg, Hermes + lipstick


----------



## periogirl28

Sferics said:


> But doesn't the article say - for my understanding - that they did one limited lippy?
> Perhaps this one (if this pic even "is" something)?
> 
> 
> View attachment 4642204


Yes this is what I have, in both versions. It was launched as a Limited Edition in 2000 in lipstick and sheer versions, for the relaunch of Rouge Hermes perfume.


----------



## castiel

Do all these skin care products count as "baits" towards the bags ? If not I think most ppl will go for CHANEL, DIOR, YSL, cuz the design of hermes lipstick so lame and boring  as least when I see a CHANEL lipstick it's always classic and chic, when I see the Hermes one, what the hell is that ?


----------



## periogirl28

I doubt it. Even if one bought the entire 24 colours and a ton of refills, in H currency/ Birkinomics, it doesn’t add up to much. I think this is just a money spinner and also helps as an introduction to the brand. Hallo Millennials.


----------



## NateSelwyn25

Cheaper than I thought, hell it's still cheaper than Christian Louboutin (Famously at $90 a bullet)


----------



## Etriers

QuelleFromage said:


> Wall Street Journal:
> 
> https://www.wsj.com/articles/is-thi...shareToken=stc20c2c8d87804f6fb49288a06c8b302f



I want to marry this company.


----------



## periogirl28

Here are my “things” which I bought in 2005. Originally launched in 2000 to mark the relaunch of 1984 Parfum d’ Hermes as Rouge Hermes perfume. Original lipstick and sheer versions.


----------



## TraceySH

My SA is cringing at all of this but says that H is going to have to focus more on margins to compete with other houses out there (& says H desperately needs new innovation, cohesion and edge) so bringing in makeup will attract the smaller ticket buyers &  casual walk-ins. He joked that the lipsticks are the first of a wave of attempts for H to get past its Kardashian phase. Should be interesting nonetheless, and luxury is struggling right now across the board so this might make sense for them. I like  Pierre Hardy and have some amazing boots & shoes from several seasons, but just for me I am not a fan of this packaging. Looks like the seven magic mountains outside of Vegas. If the colors are legit and bold, I am all over it though!


----------



## westcoastgal

leechiyong said:


> Photos from the article:
> https://www.wsj.com/amp/articles/is-this-the-birkin-bag-of-lipstick-11579181343
> 
> View attachment 4641666
> View attachment 4641667
> View attachment 4641668


I like the color blocking and color stacking on these, and it makes me want to pick them up and play with them. They will be instantly recognizable. Also hope the formula is luxurious. I’ll buy once for the packaging, but the formula is what makes me buy again.


----------



## Rhl2987

Meta said:


> Posting lipstick colors from another thread.  to @Flowerlily
> 
> Hermes Beauty Rouge Hermes in Orange Boite (satin) $68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Beauty Rouge Hermes in Rouge Casaque (satin) $68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Beauty  Rouge Hermes in Rose Velours (matte) $68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Beauty  Rouge Hermes in Rouge Casaque (matte) $68


I think these are beautiful. Thank you for sharing! I also love the packaging and want to see some of the accessories mentioned in the articles. I’m excited for the launch!


----------



## doni

To me the packaging is giving strong Memphis Studio vibes, more specifically Sottsass and Nathalie du Pasquier, which is nothing but a good thing in my book.
I also find it different to what other lux make up houses are doing, all more or less the same thing. And yes, I am one of those people who’d buy a lipstick only for the packaging


----------



## papertiger

TraceySH said:


> My SA is cringing at all of this but says that H is going to have to focus more on margins to compete with other houses out there (& says H desperately needs new innovation, cohesion and edge) so bringing in makeup will attract the smaller ticket buyers &  casual walk-ins. He joked that the lipsticks are the first of a wave of attempts for H to get past its Kardashian phase. Should be interesting nonetheless, and luxury is struggling right now across the board so this might make sense for them. I like  Pierre Hardy and have some amazing boots & shoes from several seasons, but just for me I am not a fan of this packaging. Looks like the seven magic mountains outside of Vegas. If the colors are legit and bold, I am all over it though!



I'm not sure that Hermes is struggling atm but they are having to keep tempt  younger customers at the entry level end and hope that leads to brand loyalty and bigger things. 

Luxury is only 'struggling' because this specialised market is saturated and soon they'll be no huge untapped 'developing world' countries that can give the growth figures the large companies have banked on for the last 30 years. There will have to be shrinkage in this sector. 



I love the look of these lipsticks. I'd very pleased to take this out on the train and renew my lippy. Pierre Hardy is a great designer,  I love my large Gallop ring he designed, the right person for the job. It feeds into H's more playful side and the market they are aiming at. They fit well with their Leather Treasures too. All my LTs are brown(s) so I'm hoping (OK dying) for that yellow/brown case.  I'm sure they'll be crazy priced limited editions to come in terms of cases as well as lipsticks. 

If others wanted a more uber-luxe, Ritzy appearance as well as experience, there are plenty out there all refillable: Charlotte Tilbury; Bond No9; Guerlain's Rouge G,; Le Rouge Bouche (you can have a bespoke case made and one of their leather cases is called 'Barenia'). Plenty of others too.


----------



## Karenska

fabuleux said:


> I think that’s key here. What will they produce that is not available at comparable quality for a much lower price? I hope they plan to really innovate!  Will they enter the market at La Prairie prices?
> 
> And will this launch really bring a new slate of consumers? As someone with limited funds, I would rather save money and buy a scarf, pair of shoes, or an SLG that I can keep for years than spend money on expensive skincare that will be all used up within a couple of months.
> 
> This is exciting though, for the packaging alone!


Pardon me, but what is an SLG, fabuleux?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This is a nice case.  And you get lifetime refills!!   (This is slightly off topic.  Mods, please feel free to delete.)


----------



## fabuleux

Karenska said:


> Pardon me, but what is an SLG, fabuleux?


Small Leather Goods (SLGs)


----------



## Notorious Pink

_“We’ve always relied on the good sense and intelligence of our clients,” he says. There will be no Hermès “face of the season” or step-by-step inserts with line drawings. As Dumas puts it: “Lipstick is not a status symbol, nor a sign of submission to an order, but an affirmation of the self.”_

Love this quote. Also looking to try that dusty pink in satin finish.


----------



## Karenska

fabuleux said:


> Small Leather Goods (SLGs)


Ah! Thank you, fabuleux.


----------



## Karenska

Notorious Pink said:


> _“We’ve always relied on the good sense and intelligence of our clients,” he says. There will be no Hermès “face of the season” or step-by-step inserts with line drawings. As Dumas puts it: “Lipstick is not a status symbol, nor a sign of submission to an order, but an affirmation of the self.”_
> 
> Love this quote. Also looking to try that dusty pink in satin finish.


Yes, so do I.


----------



## castiel

I always appreciate the marketing of hermes, even though they insist there is no such department in the company, lol


----------



## BalLVLover

So excited for this launch! I have my eye on the matte red and some kind of matte nude color!


----------



## lolakitten

i hope the case colour corresponds some way to the colour inside. 
I’m curious about the scent. There are some gorgeous lipsticks that I’ve purchased that I never wear because I don’t like the scent (I’m talking to you Guerlain )


----------



## Love Of My Life

TraceySH said:


> My SA is cringing at all of this but says that H is going to have to focus more on margins to compete with other houses out there (& says H desperately needs new innovation, cohesion and edge) so bringing in makeup will attract the smaller ticket buyers &  casual walk-ins. He joked that the lipsticks are the first of a wave of attempts for H to get past its Kardashian phase. Should be interesting nonetheless, and luxury is struggling right now across the board so this might make sense for them. I like  Pierre Hardy and have some amazing boots & shoes from several seasons, but just for me I am not a fan of this packaging. Looks like the seven magic mountains outside of Vegas. If the colors are legit and bold, I am all over it though!



The cringing comment from your SA seems to be off to me but to each his own.
The SA's that I spoke with all rather all anxious about the lipsticks particularly because they make
a great gift & what a lovely surprise to open up your handbag & have this lipstick to reveal, especially if the
handbag or other item is a gift.
Interesting comment that you propose that you are not a fan of the packaging as it looks like the seven magic
mountains outside of Vegas. If the colors are legit & bold, I am all over it though!
I would think with all the H bags that you have recently shared on tPF, the lipstick would be a great compliment
to those bold & bright colors..
 I'll bet you'll be the first in line to get your little hands on it.. LOL


----------



## honey

lolakitten said:


> i hope the case colour corresponds some way to the colour inside.
> I’m curious about the scent. There are some gorgeous lipsticks that I’ve purchased that I never wear because I don’t like the scent (I’m talking to you Guerlain )



You gave me a belly laugh reading your post. So true! Thank you


----------



## TraceySH

Love Of My Life said:


> The cringing comment from your SA seems to be off to me but to each his own.
> The SA's that I spoke with all rather all anxious about the lipsticks particularly because they make
> a great gift & what a lovely surprise to open up your handbag & have this lipstick to reveal, especially if the
> handbag or other item is a gift.
> Interesting comment that you propose that you are not a fan of the packaging as it looks like the seven magic
> mountains outside of Vegas. If the colors are legit & bold, I am all over it though!
> I would think with all the H bags that you have recently shared on tPF, the lipstick would be a great compliment
> to those bold & bright colors..
> I'll bet you'll be the first in line to get your little hands on it.. LOL


I might be later on if they come out with other stuff but I don't personally wear lipstick very often if ever (more of a lip gloss kind of gal). I was just passing on what he said, which doesn't necessarily represent MY opinion on all of it. I am not a color block or primary colors person so that's why I am just not a fan of the packaging, but it's irrelevant b/c the quality of the product is more what matters. I think they are just frustrated at that store b/c it's the first time in a decade that not one SA made their sales quota last quarter (and it's a high visibility store too). I am sure it's just shifting their perspective from what they know to maybe more single $65 sales to millennials (as someone mentioned above) or as he said, all the Kylie wannabes. 

I love some of the amazing things I have gotten! But I am not even close to being Hermes' target market as I go more for McQueen & LV for RTW & almost entirely Loub for all my shoes (glam biker goth) so fierce loyalty to one brand won't ever be my wheelhouse. It would be hard to pry me away from Tom Ford for all my makeup - I love that stuff!! I do think that engaging a much younger demographic at entry price points to develop a connection with the brand is smart, and probably needed. I hope the launch does VERY well!


----------



## img

I want the classic red lipstick!


----------



## acrowcounted

An SA at my store said that some of the larger stores are bringing in specialized beautician consultants to man the lipstick displays and assist customers once the product launches in store.


----------



## Sferics

castiel said:


> Do all these skin care products count as "baits" towards the bags ? If not I think most ppl will go for CHANEL, DIOR, YSL, cuz the design of hermes lipstick so lame and boring  as least when I see a CHANEL lipstick it's always classic and chic, when I see the Hermes one, what the hell is that ?



Don't you think it is a matter of personal preferances and style? 
One likes bauhaus, the other one likes art nouveau and someone else loves baroque. 

Imho (and this is the point) the design is super cool and modern.


----------



## castiel

Sferics said:


> Don't you think it is a matter of personal preferances and style?
> One likes bauhaus, the other one likes art nouveau and someone else loves baroque.
> 
> Imho (and this is the point) the design is super cool and modern.



Imho it looks 6 years old child's toy and most of my chic chic hermes friends agree with it, lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

castiel said:


> Imho it looks 6 years old child's toy and most of my chic chic hermes friends agree with it, lol



I guess chic chic is in the eyes of the beholder..
If it looks so much like a child's toy, a good way to keep them occupied.. lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sferics said:


> Don't you think it is a matter of personal preferances and style?
> One likes bauhaus, the other one likes art nouveau and someone else loves baroque.
> 
> Imho (and this is the point) the design is super cool and modern.



This design is so unexpected from Hermes & IMHO that's what makes it so cool, modern & an attention grabber
I can't wait to see the Hermes Rouge colors which have got to be saturated
I know the Rouge lipstick from yesteryear is quite divine & I'm glad I have a back up...


----------



## castiel

Love Of My Life said:


> I guess chic chic is in the eyes of the beholder..
> If it looks so much like a child's toy, a good way to keep them occupied.. lol



I always appreciate the marketing of hermes, even though they insist there is no such department in the company, lol


----------



## Love Of My Life

I remember back when Hermes first introduced the refillable perfume leather atomizer in a rainbow of colors & people thought what is this
. Now it has become a classic in many gal's handbags & in addition to being used for refillable fragrance
it also works as a refillable mist for when the weather gets warm..
I see the lipstick as being as following the same path.. The design & packaging is unlike any packaging
I've seen in the marketplace. I'm always looking for unusual lipsticks & accessories for my bags
Guerlain, Chanel, Cle de Peau, Dior, Louboutin, Tom Ford, La Bouche Rouge,Serge Lutens, YSL, are all pretty cases but none like Hermes
At the end of the day, style, taste, individuality is all in the eyes of the beholder...
For me, packaging (color) is the first thing that attracts me & there is always a shade that works, so
I'm looking forward to the launch of the lipsticks..


----------



## mygoodies

Meta said:


> Posting lipstick colors from another thread.  to @Flowerlily
> 
> Hermes Beauty Rouge Hermes in Orange Boite (satin) $68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Beauty Rouge Hermes in Rouge Casaque (satin) $68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Beauty  Rouge Hermes in Rose Velours (matte) $68
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hermes Beauty  Rouge Hermes in Rouge Casaque (matte) $68


Looove these matte finishes!!!!! Thank u for posting! I would probably end up getting all 24 colors as I’m a huge beauty junkie  Can’t wait to see the lipstick cases and the lip brush too! Next step would be getting a bag to match each lipstick LOL


----------



## castiel

I got a feeling, maybe it is inspired by famous Thailand POY-SIAN, sniff, sniff, sniff


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

The lipstick cases remind me of the ‘60s Mondrian color blocked dresses.




IMAGE CREDIT:  museeyslparis.com


----------



## AnnaE

I am sorry if I missed this, but when do these lipsticks land in stores? My SA is on vacation and I can't ask.

I am quite intrigued by the colors -- mostly curious to see if there will be some colors to match my red bags. I do have an RC bag, and saw there was a lipstick to match. I think these will make great gifts for friends.


----------



## missD

LOL Thai person here and I get it. LOL



castiel said:


> I got a feeling, maybe it is inspired by famous Thailand POY-SIAN, sniff, sniff, sniff
> View attachment 4644093
> 
> View attachment 4644109


----------



## Angelian

castiel said:


> I got a feeling, maybe it is inspired by famous Thailand POY-SIAN, sniff, sniff, sniff
> View attachment 4644093
> 
> View attachment 4644109



Believe you’ve made it very clear in several posts you and your chic friends don’t like the packaging. Perhaps you can accept it’s a matter of taste and tastes differ, so maybe you can move on to things you do like outside of this thread and not keep posting negative remarks in this one.


----------



## doni

I insist Memphis is the inspiration and I have found further proof of it  :


----------



## mygoodies

AnnaE said:


> I am sorry if I missed this, but when do these lipsticks land in stores? My SA is on vacation and I can't ask.
> 
> I am quite intrigued by the colors -- mostly curious to see if there will be some colors to match my red bags. I do have an RC bag, and saw there was a lipstick to match. I think these will make great gifts for friends.


March 2020! Start stalking yr SA


----------



## fabuleux

I really enjoy the packaging of these lipsticks! They’re beautiful. 

I read somewhere a few months ago that Hermès’ traditional entry level categories (silk squares and ties) were slowing down significantly as less and less people dress formally. I find this launch very smart since so many younger people are obsessed with makeup these days. It’s a great way to attract more customers and give more options to customers who could only afford the perfumes until then. It’s also a great way to gain market shares from competitors who reign supreme on the cosmetic category (Chanel, YSL, etc...).


----------



## QuelleFromage

I know I am not chic chic but I like that the lipsticks aren't just a heavy gold bullet like most "luxury" lipsticks. 

What I don't want to look at is things stuck in people's noses.  Why?


----------



## Love Of My Life

castiel said:


> I got a feeling, maybe it is inspired by famous Thailand POY-SIAN, sniff, sniff, sniff
> View attachment 4644093
> 
> View attachment 4644109




Quite a stretch here that Hermes would take inspiration from this....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Angelian said:


> Believe you’ve made it very clear in several posts you and your chic friends don’t like the packaging. Perhaps you can accept it’s a matter of taste and tastes differ, so maybe you can move on to things you do like outside of this thread and not keep posting negative remarks in this one.



Agree here..


----------



## Love Of My Life

castiel said:


> Imho it looks 6 years old child's toy and most of my chic chic hermes friends agree with it, lol





castiel said:


> I got a feeling, maybe it is inspired by famous Thailand POY-SIAN, sniff, sniff, sniff
> View attachment 4644093
> 
> View attachment 4644109





castiel said:


> Do all these skin care products count as "baits" towards the bags ? If not I think most ppl will go for CHANEL, DIOR, YSL, cuz the design of hermes lipstick so lame and boring  as least when I see a CHANEL lipstick it's always classic and chic, when I see the Hermes one, what the hell is that ?



I wonder  what the motive is behind a person who would take pleasure away from others that are looking
forward to this lipstick?


----------



## splurgetothemax

Reading from WSJ, I was intrigued with the material of the packaging. "Same hardware as Hermes bag and enameled". I have been disappointed with luxe looking lipstick, highlighter etc on the ads but left to be desired in reality. Chanel lipstick is chic but made of plastic. Guerlain Rouge G is expensive looking and heavy material but finger prints magnet after using it for sometime and the bullet looks "clouded". I only like original and swiss dot for Rouge G collection. 
Iam quite sure if I bought Hermes Rouge mainly for the packaging. The thing about Hermes that is so smart is that Hermes knew what people wanted before they know it themselves. In my case, usually I feel indifferent in the beginning, but it grows on me and I ended up lusting over it when the item I wanted was already sold out then came regret not acting sooner.


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> I insist Memphis is the inspiration and I have found further proof of it  :
> 
> View attachment 4644508



Very Bauhaus.

Check out Oskar Schlemmer's mechanical ballet costumes

The actual cases remind me of johannes Itten paintings


----------



## lolakitten

splurgetothemax said:


> Reading from WSJ, I was intrigued with the material of the packaging. "Same hardware as Hermes bag and enameled". I have been disappointed with luxe looking lipstick, highlighter etc on the ads but left to be desired in reality. Chanel lipstick is chic but made of plastic. Guerlain Rouge G is expensive looking and heavy material but finger prints magnet after using it for sometime and the bullet looks "clouded". I only like original and swiss dot for Rouge G collection.
> Iam quite sure if I bought Hermes Rouge mainly for the packaging. The thing about Hermes that is so smart is that Hermes knew what people wanted before they know it themselves. In my case, usually I feel indifferent in the beginning, but it grows on me and I ended up lusting over it when the item I wanted was already sold out then came regret not acting sooner.


I take that to mean possibly gold or palladium plated and enamel? That is going to be gorgeous!!


----------



## splurgetothemax

lolakitten said:


> I take that to mean possibly gold or palladium plated and enamel? That is going to be gorgeous!!


Yes, that's what I was thinking too. They mention something about "perma brass". We all know Hermes hardware is excellent, so there is no way Hermes cheapen their brand with less than excellent material for their makeup line. And Hermes is famous of its beautiful, colourful silks, bags, shoes so it makes sense of the lipstick case echoing the same aesthetic.


----------



## periogirl28

I hope it’s a matching black top for the black and Permabrass, and not white.


----------



## FugitiveRouge

I love the packaging! It's very mid-century modern to me, but also very contemporary, fresh, and playful. I didn't like the idea of Hermes makeup very much at first, but I think that I'd really like one after all, if the colors suit me.


----------



## Bova123

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The lipstick cases remind me of the ‘60s Mondrian color blocked dresses.
> 
> View attachment 4644263
> View attachment 4644264
> 
> IMAGE CREDIT:  museeyslparis.com


This! I, for one, am very excited for this launch...I love this design aesthetic and feel confident H will produce an excellent product!


----------



## joleenzy

LVLover said:


> I won't be buying because I prefer to buy skincare from skincare companies...they are missing the boat Hermes needs to sell SUNGLASSES already!!!!



Yes totally agree! Also bathtowels for adults not only children. And a bathrobe would also be nice! [emoji1]


----------



## Julide

If you do not like a post, simply ignore it. Clogging the thread with your responses does not help the matter. 

Anymore pictures? I would be interested in more neutral/nude tones.


----------



## periogirl28

Julide said:


> If you do not like a post, simply ignore it. Clogging the thread with your responses does not help the matter.
> 
> Anymore pictures? I would be interested in more neutral/nude tones.



I don’t think Hermes has released any further photos, I would love to see the actual lip colours too.


----------



## Julide

periogirl28 said:


> I don’t think Hermes has released any further photos, I would love to see the actual lip colours too.


Thank you!


----------



## Miss Al

Honestly, regardless of how the packaging looks like, I'll still buy the lipsticks because it's Hermes! Can't wait!


----------



## Nahreen

I hope they are launched in time for my visit to Copenhagen at the end of March. I could do with a new lipstick, one in red perhaps. An SA in London suggested I get a red lipstick to match the scarf I bought there in October. I would have liked to see some leathercases to choose from as well.


----------



## lanit

As a lipstick lover and fan of H under the radar designs, I can’t wait to try one of these out! Graphic packaging (stripes!) that I love but the true test is how it feels on the lips. Must feel moisturizing to pass my litmus test for the price point. Brava H for trying something new!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It will be interesting to see if they test the products on animals.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I'm hopeful that these products aren't tested on animals. I tried to research it and it appears that Hermès does animal testing for its fragrances which is very disappointing to hear.  Anyone know for certain?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm hopeful that these products aren't tested on animals. I tried to research it and it appears that Hermès does animal testing for its fragrances which is very disappointing to hear.  Anyone know for certain?



I found the same info on ethicalelephant.com and it’s listed with brands that DO test on animals.  Hopefully this will change.


----------



## Miss Al

Any intel on pink shades... I prefer pink lipsticks.


----------



## Txoceangirl

If they sell in China, they are required to animal test.


----------



## papertiger

According to Michelle Wang (Youtuber) Hermes are releasing lipliners too


----------



## QuelleFromage

Txoceangirl said:


> If they sell in China, they are required to animal test.


Those laws were revoked last year and this requirement should not apply in 2020. Don't know when in 2020 this takes effect.


----------



## Purseloco

I want an H Orange Lipstick, just to carry in my bag and, of course, use.


----------



## fabuleux

QuelleFromage said:


> I'm hopeful that these products aren't tested on animals. I tried to research it and it appears that Hermès does animal testing for its fragrances which is very disappointing to hear.  Anyone know for certain?


I mean... Hermès kills animals to make bags and SLGs so I am not sure testing fragrance on animals is such a big deal in the grand scheme of things. I d prefer it if they weren't doing it, of course.


----------



## QuelleFromage

fabuleux said:


> I mean... Hermès kills animals to make bags and SLGs so I am not sure testing fragrance on animals is such a big deal in the grand scheme of things. I d prefer it if they weren't doing it, of course.


It's a different issue - one can view animal testing as unnecessary and leather as necessary and/or justifiable. Personally I see a difference. But now we are OT, and since I'm the only one to mention it, let's return to discussion of the skincare and makeup


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I mostly buy drugstore cosmetics and I don’t wear lipstick (only lip balm), but I must admit I might want to purchase one of the lipsticks just for the case.


----------



## fabuleux

QuelleFromage said:


> It's a different issue - one can view animal testing as unnecessary and leather as necessary and/or justifiable. Personally I see a difference. But now we are OT, and since I'm the only one to mention it, let's return to discussion of the skincare and makeup


I think you made an excellent point that should be part of the discussion. This is a legitimate concern for many and this is the right place to discuss it.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Purseloco said:


> I want an H Orange Lipstick, just to carry in my bag and, of course, use.



This color is Orange Boîte.  I’m sure there will be others as well.   



PHOTO:  Harper’s Bazaar


----------



## Purseloco

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This color is Orange Boîte.  I’m sure there will be others as well.
> View attachment 4650896


Thank you for posting this picture. Lovely color.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Purseloco said:


> Thank you for posting this picture. Lovely color.



You’re welcome.   This one is the satin finish, as opposed to matte.


----------



## doni

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This color is Orange Boîte.  I’m sure there will be others as well.
> View attachment 4650896
> 
> 
> PHOTO:  Harper’s Bazaar



Orange boite, that’s so cool  do they all have names like that?


----------



## momoc

Hmm I just realized I see articles mentioning a total of 24 shades. My SA me told a different number (unless I'm remembering wrong, it was 1X instead of 20+ ...)

It could just be bad memory on my part, but has anyone heard the total number of shades from their SA to confirm? TIA 

Also my SA was mentioning some event in New Orleans for this...I don't remember the details either (ok probably this is just bad memory on my part...)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

doni said:


> Orange boite, that’s so cool  do they all have names like that?



A couple others are Rouge Casaque and Rose Velours.


----------



## Sferics

TraceySH said:


> My SA is cringing at all of this...



Time for a new job.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Animal testing would be a deal breaker for me.   There are many other prestige brand cosmetics to choose from that do not do animal testing, and I applaud their attention and awareness to this. 

This is an important and relevant subject to be included in this thread.  I hope the people at Hermes are reading this.


----------



## ladysarah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Animal testing would be a deal breaker for me.   There are many other prestige brand cosmetics to choose from that do not do animal testing, and I applaud their attention and awareness to this.
> 
> This is an important and relevant subject to be included in this thread.  I hope the people at Hermes are reading this.


 it’s a deal breaker for me too. And I was so looking forward to the packaging, but I just can’t... it’s not the same as using leather, ( which I do) but don’t use reptiles or fur of course. There are various degrees of what is acceptable and a lipstick that has caused animal misery is not on my list.


----------



## this_is_rj

I hope it is ok to share YouTube videos on here. One of my favourite youtuber’s did a video on the new H lipsticks. She has some good intel on the packaging and colour range along with some informational on seasonal releases. Her mum works for Hermes and I always find her Hermes videos informative. She is from Sydney so I assume the pricing is AUD.


----------



## Purseloco

this_is_rj said:


> I hope it is ok to share YouTube videos on here. One of my favourite youtuber’s did a video on the new H lipsticks. She has some good intel on the packaging and colour range along with some informational on seasonal releases. Her mum works for Hermes and I always find her Hermes videos informative. She is from Sydney so I assume the pricing is AUD.



I want a leather lipstick bag to put my Hermes lipstick in.


----------



## Sferics

Purseloco said:


> I want a leather lipstick bag to put my Hermes lipstick in.




Seems like you could find one if you are lucky 
https://luxurylaunches.com/fashion/hermes_leather_lipstick_or_gum_case.php


----------



## Sferics

ladysarah said:


> it’s a deal breaker for me too. And I was so looking forward to the packaging, but I just can’t... it’s not the same as using leather, ( which I do) but don’t use reptiles or fur of course. There are various degrees of what is acceptable and a lipstick that has caused animal misery is not on my list.


and @Hermes Nuttynut 

Animal testing in cosmetics is finally banned in the  EU since 2013. There is a general EU-wide ban on selling cosmetic products that have been tested on animals before - even if the tests were carried out outside the EU. 
For this I think H. will go without animal testing worldwide. Other would make no sense to me.


----------



## doni

That is what I was going to say, no way Hermes would test make-up on animals, long banned in Europe!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Sferics said:


> and @Hermes Nuttynut
> 
> Animal testing in cosmetics is finally banned in the  EU since 2013. There is a general EU-wide ban on selling cosmetic products that have been tested on animals before - even if the tests were carried out outside the EU.
> For this I think H. will go without animal testing worldwide. Other would make no sense to me.



I hope you’re right.  We’ll find out soon.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

doni said:


> That is what I was going to say, no way Hermes would test make-up on animals, long banned in Europe!
> 
> View attachment 4652332



Thanks for the chart.     That’s good to know.


----------



## QuelleFromage

doni said:


> That is what I was going to say, no way Hermes would test make-up on animals, long banned in Europe!
> 
> View attachment 4652332


Hope you are right. Apparently they test the perfumes on animals (if you can trust the Internet) which was quite dismaying to me, to be honest. I've never bought an H perfume so I had never checked these practices prior to this makeup announcement.


----------



## doni

QuelleFromage said:


> Hope you are right. Apparently they test the perfumes on animals (if you can trust the Internet) which was quite dismaying to me, to be honest. I've never bought an H perfume so I had never checked these practices prior to this makeup announcement.


I tell you, there is no way a company can manufacture and market cosmetics tested on animals in the European Union, let alone such a well known company as Hermes... They are also banned from using any ingredient that has been tested in animals by a different manufacturer. 

The definition of cosmetics under European Union law includes perfumes:

_¨any substance or preparation intended to be placed in contact with the various external parts of the human body (epidermis, hair system, nails, lips and external genital organs) or with the teeth and the mucous membranes of the oral cavity with a view exclusively or mainly to cleaning them, perfuming them, changing their appearance and/or correcting body odours and/or protecting them or keeping them in good condition."_

If interested, you can find plenty of info on how the legislation works in the pages of the European Commission:

https://ec.europa.eu/growth/sectors/cosmetics_en


----------



## QuelleFromage

doni said:


> I tell you, there is no way a company can manufacture and market cosmetics tested on animals in the European Union, let alone such a well known company as Hermes... They are also banned from using any ingredient that has been tested in animals by a different manufacturer.
> 
> The definition of cosmetics under European Union law includes perfumes:
> 
> _¨any substance or preparation intended to be placed in contact with the various external parts of the human body (epidermis, hair system, nails, lips and external genital organs) or with the teeth and the mucous membranes of the oral cavity with a view exclusively or mainly to cleaning them, perfuming them, changing their appearance and/or correcting body odours and/or protecting them or keeping them in good condition."_
> 
> If interested, you can find plenty of info on how the legislation works in the pages of the European Commission:
> 
> https://ec.europa.eu/growth/sectors/cosmetics_en


Well, we have some people saying they cannot sell in China *without *animal testing, and some saying they cannot sell in the EU *with* animal testing (and I have a home in Europe, I am quite familiar with those laws). I would love to know the actual practice and have yet to see any documentation from the brand itself.


----------



## doni

QuelleFromage said:


> Well, we have some people saying they cannot sell in China *without *animal testing, and some saying they cannot sell in the EU *with* animal testing (and I have a home in Europe, I am quite familiar with those laws). I would love to know the actual practice and have yet to see any documentation from the brand itself.


The European Union cannot forbid brands from selling elsewhere and has no jurisdiction on other regions. I believe the laws requiring animal testing in China are now gone? but before, the situation was this. If a European company was to sell their products in China (the same that they were marketing in Europe), they would develop them without animal testing and market in Europe without animal testing (or animal tested ingredients). Then, prior to export to China, the completed product (developed, manufactured, sold etc without animal testing) would be tested on animals for the purposes of complying with Chinese legislation and marketing in China. There was not much the European Union could do about this, although there has been concern on this topic and it has been raised by the European Parliament which has also adopted a resolution to commit the European Union to fight for a global ban on animal testing at relevant international fora (such as the WTO).

If anyone has any evidence that a company like Hermes testes its products for sale in Europe on animals I would encourage to denounce them to the relevant bodies, I know officials at the Commission’s DG Internal Market who would like nothing better than the chance for exemplary punishment of any infringement. Perhaps new companies struggling for a dollar would risk this and buy an ingredient from some dodgy source. But Hermes? Not in a million years in my view...


----------



## QuelleFromage

From the last Hermès annual report: "Hermès does not perform animal testing for its products."
So the question is, are they third-party testing the perfumes for the Chinese market (which is what most companies do, and to me that's still animal testing) and was this also done for the new makeup and skin care, which would have gone through testing quite a while ago to receive approvals for sale?


----------



## Purseloco

Sferics said:


> Seems like you could find one if you are lucky
> https://luxurylaunches.com/fashion/hermes_leather_lipstick_or_gum_case.php


----------



## ladysarah

Sferics said:


> and @Hermes Nuttynut
> 
> Animal testing in cosmetics is finally banned in the  EU since 2013. There is a general EU-wide ban on selling cosmetic products that have been tested on animals before - even if the tests were carried out outside the EU.
> For this I think H. will go without animal testing worldwide. Other would make no sense to me.





doni said:


> That is what I was going to say, no way Hermes would test make-up on animals, long banned in Europe!
> 
> View attachment 4652332


Yes that is very true.


----------



## papertiger

You can read about China's animal testing laws for ingredients and commercial imported cosmetic products here:

https://ethicalelephant.com/did-china-end-animal-testing-2019/

There's also many other sites that go though the intricacies.

It is an interesting issue and it will affect H makeup but let's get back to discussing the actual makeup before this thread becomes fixated on the more general issues only.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> You can read about China's animal testing laws for ingredients and commercial imported cosmetic products here:
> 
> https://ethicalelephant.com/did-china-end-animal-testing-2019/
> 
> There's also many other sires that go though the intricacies.
> 
> It is an interesting issue and it will affect H makeup but let's get back to discussing the actual makeup before this thread becomes fixated on the more general issues only.



Thank you for the link, *papertiger.  
*
I think this is very relevant to the subject of this thread, since so many of us are animal lovers.  But I understand your point.

Back to topic.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

More info about the product launch here:
https://cpp-luxury.com/hermes-to-launch-its-own-beauty-and-skincare-line-in-2020/

“The new Hermès beauty collection will be manufactured in France and Italy and will use plastic-free packaging.”

*(papertiger*, please delete if this post doesn’t relate to the actual makeup details.)


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

*papertiger, *please forgive me for posting one more time about animal testing.  This should put the discussion of this issue to bed. 

I contacted Hermes and this is their response:

“Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.

Animal testing is not allowed within the European Union. As we feel concerned by this regulation, Hermès does not proceed to any tests on animals for finished products or for the ingredients which compose them either.

We hope that our answer will relieve your concerns. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact an internet specialist at 1 800 441 4488 Option 1.”


----------



## Meta

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> More info about the product launch here:
> https://cpp-luxury.com/hermes-to-launch-its-own-beauty-and-skincare-line-in-2020/
> 
> “The new Hermès beauty collection will be manufactured in France and Italy and will use plastic-free packaging.”
> 
> *(paper-tiger*, please delete if this post doesn’t relate to the actual makeup details.)


Yes, this was mentioned in the article posted on the initial post of this thread.  

Thank you for putting the discussion on animal testing to bed.


----------



## lolakitten

I am dying to see colour swatches.
The rose colour an earlier article was describing sounds right up my alley... can’t wait to see it!


----------



## mygoodies

Found some H lippies in action!! Seriously, I CAN’T WAITTTTTTT!!!! 
That REDDDD is just stunning! The orange might be the Orange Boite?


----------



## Liberté

@QuelleFromage @papertiger @doni  and everyone else contributing are so awesome for having a meaningful and factual conversation about this issue, it's rare these days on the internet. Thank you guys so much!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I’d be happy with a clear lip balm.


mygoodies said:


> Found some H lippies in action!! Seriously, I CAN’T WAITTTTTTT!!!!
> That REDDDD is just stunning! The orange might be the Orange Boite?




That orange is definitely the same color as Hermes orange boxes!


----------



## papertiger

mygoodies said:


> Found some H lippies in action!! Seriously, I CAN’T WAITTTTTTT!!!!
> That REDDDD is just stunning! The orange might be the Orange Boite?





I can't wear orange and although I love that red, I feel that RH maybe too dark for me these days. 

Wake me up when H launch Bois de Rose (for day - I'll take a spare) Rose Extreme or Vermillion


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> I can't wear orange and although I love that red, I feel that RH maybe too dark for me these days.
> 
> Wake me up when H launch Bois de Rose (for day - I'll take a spare) Rose Extreme or Vermillion



I'm inclined to agree here but thinking the red once blotted down with clear gloss could look nice for evening
Most of us just cant wait to see them all & wondering if they will launch during fashion week in Paris..


----------



## momoc

Given there are 24 shades, I have hope that there will be some in the color families I want...fingers crossed we get the full swatches soon!

I have a feeling I will want more than one shade too...especially given the two finishes (satin and matte).


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> Given there are 24 shades, I have hope that there will be some in the color families I want...fingers crossed we get the full swatches soon!
> 
> I have a feeling I will want more than one shade too...especially given the two finishes (satin and matte).



I'm hoping that we can pick the individual case to put the shade of lipstick that appeals to us
I likely will want more than one as well.. Just hoping it is moisturizing on the lips
The Red Rouge that H did from years back is a gorgeous red & would love that shade in a "new case'
Just hoping the cases looks & feel good in the hand & the lipsticks are dreamy as we all think they will be
Interesting a couple of SA's that I spoke don't have such high expectations about the lipsticks...but it might
be a "time consuming" kind of sale..


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm hoping that we can pick the individual case to put the shade of lipstick that appeals to us
> I likely will want more than one as well.. Just hoping it is moisturizing on the lips
> The Red Rouge that H did from years back is a gorgeous red & would love that shade in a "new case'
> Just hoping the cases looks & feel good in the hand & the lipsticks are dreamy as we all think they will be
> *Interesting a couple of SA's that I spoke don't have such high expectations about the lipsticks...but it might be a "time consuming" kind of sale*..



I wonder if regular SAs will be responsible for cosmetics sales, or if Hermes will hire specialized cosmeticians for each boutique.


----------



## momoc

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I wonder if regular SAs will be responsible for cosmetics sales, or if Hermes will hire specialized cosmeticians for each boutique.



Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that it will be the latter case (at least in some stores I think!)
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-10#post-33561413


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

momoc said:


> Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that it will be the latter case (at least in some stores I think!)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-10#post-33561413



Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> Someone mentioned earlier in this thread that it will be the latter case (at least in some stores I think!)
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-10#post-33561413



I know the Madison Avenue store has a couple of SA's that are the "perfume specialists"
so perhaps the smaller boutiques it might be the regular SA's.. will have to wait & see..
Will it be at the perfume counter or another designated area in the boutique (NYC)
Anxiously awaiting & I feel so lipstick deprived.. LOL....


----------



## QuelleFromage

Liberté said:


> @QuelleFromage @papertiger @doni  and everyone else contributing are so awesome for having a meaningful and factual conversation about this issue, it's rare these days on the internet. Thank you guys so much!


Rare, and apparently will remain so


----------



## QuelleFromage

mygoodies said:


> Found some H lippies in action!! Seriously, I CAN’T WAITTTTTTT!!!!
> That REDDDD is just stunning! The orange might be the Orange Boite?



The Rouge H is beautiful. Will be fun to match to a bag!


----------



## BalLVLover

I’m my store the perfume specialist is also the one that will also be specializing in the make up. She just went to Paris to get trained.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I don't like and will never wear any of those shades shown on that IG so I am patiently waiting for the full range of colours.


----------



## Brimson

I may have missed it, but when will these be available? My girlfriend is in need of an unexpected present soon...


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> I can't wear orange and although I love that red, I feel that RH maybe too dark for me these days.
> 
> Wake me up when H launch Bois de Rose (for day - I'll take a spare) Rose Extreme or Vermillion


I looooove bois de rose!


----------



## periogirl28

Brimson said:


> I may have missed it, but when will these be available? My girlfriend is in need of an unexpected present soon...


March.


----------



## papertiger

Brimson said:


> I may have missed it, but when will these be available? My girlfriend is in need of an unexpected present soon...



TBC


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> March.



If we're lucky!


----------



## Brimson

Perfect. Gives me time to plan!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Brimson said:


> I may have missed it, but when will these be available? My girlfriend is in need of an unexpected present soon...



Looks like they will be launched in early March..
Maybe a card with an image..


----------



## odette57

I hope there will be store events with the launch!  Something like the perfume engraving events at the store.  These would be perfect gifts.


----------



## luvprada

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *papertiger, *please forgive me for posting one more time about animal testing.  This should put the discussion of this issue to bed.
> I contacted Hermes and this is their response:
> 
> “Thank you for visiting Hermes.com.
> 
> Animal testing is not allowed within the European Union. As we feel concerned by this regulation, Hermès does not proceed to any tests on animals for finished products or for the ingredients which compose them either.
> 
> We hope that our answer will relieve your concerns. If you have any further questions please feel free to contact an internet specialist at 1 800 441 4488 Option 1.”


This is good to know and I very much appreciate you sharing. It does not address the question of animal testing in China. Hoping we will hear more about this soon


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luvprada said:


> This is good to know and I very much appreciate you sharing. It does not address the question of animal testing in China. Hoping we will hear more about this soon



The products will not be made in China, so there should be no concern.  They will be manufactured in France and Italy.

I don’t know if they’ll be sold in China.


----------



## luvprada

It’s the ‘sold’ in China that could require animal testing.  Hoping to learn more soon!


----------



## SPBiaes

Products made in China does not mean they will be required to do animal testing - China has stopped asking makeups and skincare manufactured in China to be tested on animals. But if they sell their products in China, then it is still required to have animal testings. Years ago Dior's lipsticks was tested to have too much lead contamination and it created an uproar in China.


----------



## QuelleFromage

luvprada said:


> This is good to know and I very much appreciate you sharing. It does not address the question of animal testing in China. Hoping we will hear more about this soon





luvprada said:


> It’s the ‘sold’ in China that could require animal testing.  Hoping to learn more soon!





SPBiaes said:


> Products made in China does not mean they will be required to do animal testing - China has stopped asking makeups and skincare manufactured in China to be tested on animals. But if they sell their products in China, then it is still required to have animal testings. Years ago Dior's lipsticks was tested to have too much lead contamination and it created an uproar in China.





momoc said:


> So there are two ways to get around animal testing in China and companies have been doing both
> 
> 1) If you don’t sell them in physical stores and use some sort of cross border e-commerce structure to ship and sell it. One company I know that does this is Illamasqua - who now has an official online store in tmall or Taobao that sells to the Chinese, while still remaining cruelty free (and no animal testing). Googling their brand and China takes you to their official statement on this. Colorpop does this too by shipping to China. I think a couple other brands also do this.
> 
> 2) if you manufacture in China you don’t need animal testing (I know, weird). So companies can set up made in China factories and these actually don’t need animal testing. Brands that have done this are Physicians Formula and Wet n Wild (owner by the same group I believe)
> 
> So - required to do animal testing happens if they are made outside of China and sell not via cross border e-commerce in China. However based on what we have seen so far it’s likely Hermes actually falls in this category. Might be why their perfumes are like not CF (I assume they aren’t made in China). For now though I guess we don’t know what’s going to happen for sure yet.
> 
> (Sorry for OT mods)



Mods have already asked us to drop this discussion. Perhaps everyone would be ok if we start a separate thread?
I, for one, would not mind a thread on Hermès CSR (corporate social responsibility practices) overall, including sustainability as well as animal rights/cruelty.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

QuelleFromage said:


> Mods have already asked us to drop this discussion. Perhaps everyone would be ok if we start a separate thread?
> I, for one, would not mind a thread on Hermès CSR (corporate social responsibility practices) overall, including sustainability as well as animal rights/cruelty.



I second the motion.


----------



## nymeria

QuelleFromage said:


> Mods have already asked us to drop this discussion. Perhaps everyone would be ok if we start a separate thread?
> I, for one, would not mind a thread on Hermès CSR (corporate social responsibility practices) overall, including sustainability as well as animal rights/cruelty.


Count me in


----------



## Goodfrtune

I am absolutely obsessed with the orange! Can’t wait until March!


----------



## ladysarah

I am also looking forward to this and really cannot see a way to resist. There is going to be a stampede...


----------



## Meta

_Rouge Hermès_ lipsticks will be available in 24 highly pigmented shades, from reds and pinks to oranges and a deep plum, that have been inspired from the brand’s archives of 900 leather swatches and 75,000 silk colours. 






Not sure where to start? Swatch signature colours _Rouge H_,_ Rouge Casaque_ and _Orange Boîte_ that won’t disappoint. 





The lipsticks are available in two finishes – satin (14 shades) and matte (10 shades), which are inspired by the soft appearance and powdery feel of the _Doblis_ (suede) leather and the smooth luminosity of box calfskin. The shape of the bullet differs with each look too. For the satin finish, the bullet is rounded for full, generous application. For the matte finish, the bullet is pointed for a more defined application.


Each lipstick also boasts a subtle custom-blended scent of sandalwood, arnica and angelica, reminiscent of plants, developed by Hermès in-house perfumer Christine Nagel.

A full-blown accessory in its own right, each bullet comes in a contemporary case in lacquered, brushed, polished, black, white or signature permabrass handbag hardware – all of which are made to last and designed by Pierre Hardy to be indefinitely refillable. And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box.

Joining _Rouge Hermès_ is a selection of other lip products including_ Lip Balm Care_ (*SGD103*), a non-shiny soothing treatment for a continuously hydrated pout; _Poppy Lip Shine_ (*SGD103*) with mother-of-pearl micro-particles to amplify radiance; _Universal Lip Pencil_ (*SGD57*) that draws on invisible to prevent lip colour from bleeding and can also be applied over the entire lip to extend the longevity of the lipstick; and a hand-lacquered wooden _Lip Brush_ (*SGD120*) with short and thick bristles for precise and efficient application.

Dropping at the same time is also the _Spring-Summer 2020 Totem _collection of lipsticks that will offer 3 limited-edition shades (*SGD111* each). There’s _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish), _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid), and _Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine).

Your new everyday makeup companions will also be complemented by a line of small leather accessories. Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual.


Priced at *SGD103*, the highly anticipated _Rouge Hermès_ lipsticks will be available from 4 March 2020. (credit: Bagaholic Boy blog and Instagram)


----------



## periogirl28

Yay! That great intel. Much as I love H scents, I wish it wasn't perfumed, ironically. But hey I'm in!


----------



## skybluesky

periogirl28 said:


> Yay! That great intel. Much as I love H scents, I wish it wasn't perfumed, ironically. But hey I'm in!


I know, I also wish it wasn't scented.  But I'm excited!  I love red lipsticks and there's nothing like an H red.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Meta said:


> _Rouge Hermès_ lipsticks will be available in 24 highly pigmented shades, from reds and pinks to oranges and a deep plum, that have been inspired from the brand’s archives of 900 leather swatches and 75,000 silk colours.
> View attachment 4657491
> View attachment 4657492
> View attachment 4657493
> View attachment 4657494
> View attachment 4657495
> 
> Not sure where to start? Swatch signature colours _Rouge H_,_ Rouge Casaque_ and _Orange Boîte_ that won’t disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 4657470
> View attachment 4657471
> View attachment 4657472
> 
> The lipsticks are available in two finishes – satin (14 shades) and matte (10 shades), which are inspired by the soft appearance and powdery feel of the _Doblis_ (suede) leather and the smooth luminosity of box calfskin. The shape of the bullet differs with each look too. For the satin finish, the bullet is rounded for full, generous application. For the matte finish, the bullet is pointed for a more defined application.
> View attachment 4657473
> 
> Each lipstick also boasts a subtle custom-blended scent of sandalwood, arnica and angelica, reminiscent of plants, developed by Hermès in-house perfumer Christine Nagel.
> 
> A full-blown accessory in its own right, each bullet comes in a contemporary case in lacquered, brushed, polished, black, white or signature permabrass handbag hardware – all of which are made to last and designed by Pierre Hardy to be indefinitely refillable. And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box.
> 
> Joining _Rouge Hermès_ is a selection of other lip products including_ Lip Balm Care_ (*SGD103*), a non-shiny soothing treatment for a continuously hydrated pout; _Poppy Lip Shine_ (*SGD103*) with mother-of-pearl micro-particles to amplify radiance; _Universal Lip Pencil_ (*SGD57*) that draws on invisible to prevent lip colour from bleeding and can also be applied over the entire lip to extend the longevity of the lipstick; and a hand-lacquered wooden _Lip Brush_ (*SGD120*) with short and thick bristles for precise and efficient application.
> 
> Dropping at the same time is also the _Spring-Summer 2020 Totem _collection of lipsticks that will offer 3 limited-edition shades (*SGD111* each). There’s _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish), _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid), and _Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine).
> 
> Your new everyday makeup companions will also be complemented by a line of small leather accessories. Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual.
> View attachment 4657474
> 
> Priced at *SGD103*, the highly anticipated _Rouge Hermès_ lipsticks will be available from 4 March 2020. (credit: Bagaholic Boy blog and Instagram)



Great info!  Thanks for posting!  

There must be a color called “Rose Lipstick”, right?


----------



## foxyqt

Oooh these look fun!


----------



## crazybag88

i'm looking forward to the launch.  Love the lip case shown in the last picture.


----------



## momoc

I have a feeling the limited shades are going to be hard to get...
Really looking forward to it. I also want the balm and lip liner and so on...


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## img

I want the lipstick case with integrated mirror and a red lipstick!  Can't wait!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Meta said:


> _Rouge Hermès_ lipsticks will be available in 24 highly pigmented shades, from reds and pinks to oranges and a deep plum, that have been inspired from the brand’s archives of 900 leather swatches and 75,000 silk colours.
> View attachment 4657491
> View attachment 4657492
> View attachment 4657493
> View attachment 4657494
> View attachment 4657495
> 
> Not sure where to start? Swatch signature colours _Rouge H_,_ Rouge Casaque_ and _Orange Boîte_ that won’t disappoint.
> 
> View attachment 4657470
> View attachment 4657471
> View attachment 4657472
> 
> The lipsticks are available in two finishes – satin (14 shades) and matte (10 shades), which are inspired by the soft appearance and powdery feel of the _Doblis_ (suede) leather and the smooth luminosity of box calfskin. The shape of the bullet differs with each look too. For the satin finish, the bullet is rounded for full, generous application. For the matte finish, the bullet is pointed for a more defined application.
> View attachment 4657473
> 
> Each lipstick also boasts a subtle custom-blended scent of sandalwood, arnica and angelica, reminiscent of plants, developed by Hermès in-house perfumer Christine Nagel.
> 
> A full-blown accessory in its own right, each bullet comes in a contemporary case in lacquered, brushed, polished, black, white or signature permabrass handbag hardware – all of which are made to last and designed by Pierre Hardy to be indefinitely refillable. And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box.
> 
> Joining _Rouge Hermès_ is a selection of other lip products including_ Lip Balm Care_ (*SGD103*), a non-shiny soothing treatment for a continuously hydrated pout; _Poppy Lip Shine_ (*SGD103*) with mother-of-pearl micro-particles to amplify radiance; _Universal Lip Pencil_ (*SGD57*) that draws on invisible to prevent lip colour from bleeding and can also be applied over the entire lip to extend the longevity of the lipstick; and a hand-lacquered wooden _Lip Brush_ (*SGD120*) with short and thick bristles for precise and efficient application.
> 
> Dropping at the same time is also the _Spring-Summer 2020 Totem _collection of lipsticks that will offer 3 limited-edition shades (*SGD111* each). There’s _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish), _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid), and _Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine).
> 
> Your new everyday makeup companions will also be complemented by a line of small leather accessories. Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual.
> View attachment 4657474
> 
> Priced at *SGD103*, the highly anticipated _Rouge Hermès_ lipsticks will be available from 4 March 2020. (credit: Bagaholic Boy blog and Instagram)



I don’t wear lipstick, but the colors are beautiful.  I might give myself a little gift of the lip balm, though.  Just to get the case.


----------



## QuelleFromage

I don't wear lipstick either but I may start just so I can match Rouge H with Rouge H! I want that case


----------



## doni

So in for this


----------



## chrixtabel

Hermes for night cream, serum, mask..? Sounds like.. you can apply on yourself or your Hermes bags!! lol  ... anyway I tried Chanel skincare once felt very... drugstore-ish never again


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this photo of a different leather case.


----------



## img

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this photo of a different leather case.
> 
> View attachment 4657938


I have hearts in my eyes right now!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

img said:


> I have hearts in my eyes right now!



I like it, too.  The mirror must be attached to that little tab inside.  It’s difficult to make it out in the picture.


----------



## img

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I like it, too.  The mirror must be attached to that little tab inside.  It’s difficult to make it out in the picture.


I had one from Coach like a million years ago and wish I still had it!


----------



## Angelian

@Meta Thank you for this! 

Soooo love the look, can’t wait to see these IRL! 
Great that we know some other prices as well. Depending on the design, probably want the lip brush too.  Would love to know the price of the leather case @Hermes Nuttynut shared, if someone finds out, please share!
Love the top part of the casing as well, just like the Jour d’Hermes perfume bottle cap.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

img said:


> I had one from Coach like a million years ago and wish I still had it!



Sorry you don’t have the Coach case.  I’m sure it was very nice.  Think of this as an upgrade.


----------



## Nahreen

I am sure I`ll buy a lipstick and a case.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I found this photo of a different leather case.
> 
> View attachment 4657938



I can put my Carmex in this.


----------



## HESAF

Thanks everyone for all the great information! I am very excited about launch! I think I will have to go to a bigger store to get them or shop on the H site though. Months ago I brought this up with my SA and was told smaller stores like mine will most likely not carry them.


----------



## acrowcounted

HESAF said:


> Thanks everyone for all the great information! I am very excited about launch! I think I will have to go to a bigger store to get them or shop on the H site though. Months ago I brought this up with my SA and was told smaller stores like mine will most likely not carry them.


I got the same kind of response from my SM when I brought up the subject. She said the larger flagship stores would be carrying the makeup line (specially NYC, a few Cali stores, and Honolulu). I couldn’t really tell if she meant just at launch or long term. I hope she was wrong as I’d love to shop these in person!


----------



## HESAF

acrowcounted said:


> I got the same kind of response from my SM when I brought up the subject. She said the larger flagship stores would be carrying the makeup line (specially NYC, a few Cali stores, and Honolulu). I couldn’t really tell if she meant just at launch or long term. I hope she was wrong as I’d love to shop these in person!


I definitely need to try on lip colors in person. I made mistakes by purchasing colors that look great online, but not so good on my lips.


----------



## skybluesky

HESAF said:


> I definitely need to try on lip colors in person. I made mistakes by purchasing colors that look great online, but not so good on my lips.



YES!  It's not just skin tone, it's also the color of your lips.  I have relatively pigmented lips that make a lipstick color seem cooler than it is, but my skin is warm toned.  So something that looks good on screen or even a swatch on my arm is never the same as what goes on my lips.  

The case looks lovely so of course now I already want it.  A rouge de coeur lipstick or rose extreme lipstick is what I'm dreaming about.


----------



## lolakitten

From Hermes IG stories...


----------



## Meta

Lip brush on top, lip pencil at the bottom


	

		
			
		

		
	
And another pic of both items
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 Just noticing the gold Ex Libris on the top of the lipstick cases. To me, it makes it all very luxurious even if I'm not a fan of the lacquered casing. *ducks for cover* 


(All images found on Instagram)


----------



## Rouge H

Those lipsticks.... yummy, I can’t wait to see them IRL. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Chagall

They should stick to what they do best and that is beautifully crafted leather products. That is what they are famous for. Branching out like this makes me feel they are spreading themselves too thin.


----------



## Liberté

Chagall said:


> They should stick to what they do best and that is beautifully crafted leather products. That is what they are famous for. Branching out like this makes me feel they are spreading themselves too thin.


While I respect your opinion, to me that  would've already happened years ago when Hermès went into silk scarves, or when they started doing rtw including 400 euro printed t-shirts, started selling widely distributed perfumes, costume jewelry, furniture, nails and gardening tools, a bicycle, running cafés or regular jewelry for yhr past 100+ years. Adding lipsticks and cosmetics doesn't seem like such a big step in in that context to me at least. And these lipsticks seem more luxurious than a lot of the rtw, including the aforementioned t-shirts.


----------



## Meta

Found more pics on Instagram to add to the text I shared here. 

"Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual."



"And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box."


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Meta said:


> Found more pics on Instagram to add to the text I shared here.
> 
> "Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual."
> View attachment 4658631
> View attachment 4658630
> 
> "And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box."
> View attachment 4658632



Great pics!   Thanks for posting!


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> Found more pics on Instagram to add to the text I shared here.
> 
> "Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual."
> View attachment 4658631
> View attachment 4658630
> 
> "And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box."
> View attachment 4658632



I think I may buy a case first - if I can.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Meta said:


> Lip brush on top, lip pencil at the bottom
> View attachment 4658559
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And another pic of both items
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4658564
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just noticing the gold Ex Libris on the top of the lipstick cases. To me, it makes it all very luxurious even if I'm not a fan of the lacquered casing. *ducks for cover*
> View attachment 4658561
> 
> (All images found on Instagram)



I love that the lip brush and pencil are also with the color blocked design.  It seems Hermes has really thought this through.


----------



## Aimee3

From the picture, it doesn’t look like the lip brush is retractable, does it?  I like to carry one with me and the design of this one doesn’t look like it’ll be possible without being retractable or at least with a secure cap.


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I think I may buy a case first - if I can.


I know right? I’d love one for valentines gift, though they missed a beat there by not launching earlier


----------



## Love Of My Life

img said:


> I have hearts in my eyes right now!



Leave it to Hermes to design this unique case....


----------



## Meta

"Hermès Beauty will be enhanced with other objects, to be revealed every 6 months from September 2020, until a complete line of make-up is created" (Image taken off Stories on Instagram)


----------



## Love Of My Life

Chagall said:


> They should stick to what they do best and that is beautifully crafted leather products. That is what they are famous for. Branching out like this makes me feel they are spreading themselves too thin.



I understand your comment, but I also think this is a great way to introduce "new clients" to the world of Hermes
without always thinking or feeling that one has to purchase a high ticket in order to learn about the brand.
Hermes doesn't step into the world of beauty without doing their due diligence.
I think the launch of the lipsticks, accessories & skin care is quite exciting & for all of us that have H bags
or will receive them as gifts, this is a lovely accessory to compliment your bag.. just my two cents


----------



## acrowcounted

Love all the info here. Anyone have any insight into the various lipstick containers? Like why are some gold/white and others red/blue or green/pink etc?


----------



## splurgetothemax

Meta said:


> Found more pics on Instagram to add to the text I shared here.
> 
> "Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in _Madame_ calfskin and available in 3 shades (_Rouge Piment_, _Rouge H_ and _Gold_), to complete the makeup ritual."
> View attachment 4658631
> View attachment 4658630
> 
> "And in true Hermès style, each lipstick is housed in a natural canvas pouch that comes in a small iconic orange box."
> View attachment 4658632


I am more and more interested with the complementary lip cases, mirrors etc than the lipstick itself. The whole set reminds of a good old advice from the 1960's book to match your lipcase and compact. Hopefully Hermes will add a powder compact too to its collection.


----------



## momoc

came across this on little red book


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> came across this on little red book
> 
> View attachment 4658901



Shame the name of the last has been cut off, I'd be interested in ...olin


----------



## QuelleFromage

papertiger said:


> Shame the name of the last has been cut off, I'd be interested in ...olin



I was just thinking that! I like mauve-y pinks. I love all the names. Crazy Coral!


----------



## Suzil

Well... since I am Mexican, the right thing to do is to get the Rose Mexique shade, which happens to be lovely! Thank you for sharing @momoc !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> Shame the name of the last has been cut off, I'd be interested in ...olin



What French words end in olin?


----------



## Meta

I'm back with more pictures (all found on Instagram) including an answer for @papertiger on the shade that she likes.  It's Rose Zinzolin. The one right above it is Rose Dakar.


Next up the LE Spring/Summer 2020 Totem collection:


_Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish)


_Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid)
_


	

		
			
		

		
	
 Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine)

Here's packaging for lip balm, lip shine and lipstick


Here's the lip balm:


And here's the Poppy Lip Shine:


Last but not least, close up of the leather lipstick case with mirror, in Rouge H Madame calfskin.


----------



## Possum

Meta said:


> I'm back with more pictures (all found on Instagram) including an answer for @papertiger on the shade that she likes.  It's Rose Zinzolin. The one right above it is Rose Dakar.
> View attachment 4659028
> 
> Next up the LE Spring/Summer 2020 Totem collection:
> View attachment 4659036
> 
> _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish)
> View attachment 4659035
> 
> _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid)
> _
> View attachment 4659037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine)
> 
> Here's packaging for lip balm, lip shine and lipstick
> View attachment 4659043
> 
> Here's the lip balm:
> View attachment 4659046
> 
> And here's the Poppy Lip Shine:
> View attachment 4659047
> 
> Last but not least, close up of the leather lipstick case with mirror, in Rouge H Madame calfskin.
> View attachment 4659056
> View attachment 4659057



Thankyou so much @Meta! I'm excited by this beautiful range. I _*need*_ a lipstick case!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Meta said:


> I'm back with more pictures (all found on Instagram) including an answer for @papertiger on the shade that she likes.  It's Rose Zinzolin. The one right above it is Rose Dakar.
> View attachment 4659028
> 
> Next up the LE Spring/Summer 2020 Totem collection:
> View attachment 4659036
> 
> _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish)
> View attachment 4659035
> 
> _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid)
> _
> View attachment 4659037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine)
> 
> Here's packaging for lip balm, lip shine and lipstick
> View attachment 4659043
> 
> Here's the lip balm:
> View attachment 4659046
> 
> And here's the Poppy Lip Shine:
> View attachment 4659047
> 
> Last but not least, close up of the leather lipstick case with mirror, in Rouge H Madame calfskin.
> View attachment 4659056
> View attachment 4659057



Meta, the images are greatly appreciated as many of us can now narrow down our choices.
The new leather lipstick case is much nicer than the case that was issued years ago that looked like
a roll with a mirror. This new case reminds me of the smart phone case that also was done years ago
I also remember a gum case that was done in a rainbow of colors which has been used as a 
lipstick case


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> I'm back with more pictures (all found on Instagram) including an answer for @papertiger on the shade that she likes.  It's Rose Zinzolin. The one right above it is Rose Dakar.
> View attachment 4659028
> 
> Next up the LE Spring/Summer 2020 Totem collection:
> View attachment 4659036
> 
> _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish)
> View attachment 4659035
> 
> _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid)
> _
> View attachment 4659037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine)
> 
> Here's packaging for lip balm, lip shine and lipstick
> View attachment 4659043
> 
> Here's the lip balm:
> View attachment 4659046
> 
> And here's the Poppy Lip Shine:
> View attachment 4659047
> 
> Last but not least, close up of the leather lipstick case with mirror, in Rouge H Madame calfskin.
> View attachment 4659056
> View attachment 4659057





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> What French words end in olin?



I could have never guessed


----------



## doni

acrowcounted said:


> Love all the info here. Anyone have any insight into the various lipstick containers? Like why are some gold/white and others red/blue or green/pink etc?



Looks like only the limited editions come in the mixed color cases? That’d be sad!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ladysarah said:


> I know right? I’d love one for valentines gift, though they missed a beat there by not launching earlier



Paris Fashion week is Feb 24th - March 4th.
Hermes is showing their collection Saturday Feb 29
I think Hermes knew exactly what to do by not releasing these lipsticks earlier.No beats missed LOL
Many fahionistas will be in Paris that week, whether they will wander over to H , we will have to wait & see
I for one also would have loved them for Valentine's Day, but the exposure during fashion week will have much
impact likely & a tease for many of us


----------



## Love Of My Life

doni said:


> Looks like only the limited editions come in the mixed color cases? That’d be sad!



Does appear to look like that from the images posted above


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Meta said:


> I'm back with more pictures (all found on Instagram) including an answer for @papertiger on the shade that she likes.  It's Rose Zinzolin. The one right above it is Rose Dakar.
> View attachment 4659028
> 
> Next up the LE Spring/Summer 2020 Totem collection:
> View attachment 4659036
> 
> _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish)
> View attachment 4659035
> 
> _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid)
> _
> View attachment 4659037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine)
> 
> Here's packaging for lip balm, lip shine and lipstick
> View attachment 4659043
> 
> Here's the lip balm:
> View attachment 4659046
> 
> And here's the Poppy Lip Shine:
> View attachment 4659047
> 
> Last but not least, close up of the leather lipstick case with mirror, in Rouge H Madame calfskin.
> View attachment 4659056
> View attachment 4659057



*Meta*, Thank you so much for these photos!  

I never heard the word zinzolin.  Now we know!

From Wikipedia:

*"Zinzolin* or *gingeolin*, is an old or literary color name that once meant a dark red, and today usually means a reddish purple color.  It is generally used to describe clothing."


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

acrowcounted said:


> Love all the info here. Anyone have any insight into the various lipstick containers? Like why are some gold/white and others red/blue or green/pink etc?



I was thinking maybe the gold/white ones are the lip balm.


----------



## Julide

Meta said:


> I'm back with more pictures (all found on Instagram) including an answer for @papertiger on the shade that she likes.  It's Rose Zinzolin. The one right above it is Rose Dakar.
> View attachment 4659028
> 
> Next up the LE Spring/Summer 2020 Totem collection:
> View attachment 4659036
> 
> _Rose Inouï_ (a bold rose with a matte finish)
> View attachment 4659035
> 
> _Violet Insensé_ (a vibrant plum-coloured orchid)
> _
> View attachment 4659037
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Corail Fou_ (a joyful tangerine)
> 
> Here's packaging for lip balm, lip shine and lipstick
> View attachment 4659043
> 
> Here's the lip balm:
> View attachment 4659046
> 
> And here's the Poppy Lip Shine:
> View attachment 4659047
> 
> Last but not least, close up of the leather lipstick case with mirror, in Rouge H Madame calfskin.
> View attachment 4659056
> View attachment 4659057


Thank you so much! I am sold on the case and the lip shine or balm...


----------



## splurgetothemax

Suzil said:


> Well... since I am Mexican, the right thing to do is to get the Rose Mexique shade, which happens to be lovely! Thank you for sharing @momoc !


You should get the scarf as well! Belles Du Mexique.


----------



## splurgetothemax

Oh, @Meta thank you! This is my favorite lip case so far. I don't wear lipstick normally, so the lip balm and the lip shine are right up my alley for day and night options. Hopefully the lipbalm contains an SPF. 
Iam glad that Hermes ventures out to the makeup line. They should have done it a long time ago. Just trust Hermes to bring all best and makes us all weak.


----------



## splurgetothemax

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I was thinking maybe the gold/white ones are the lip balm.


I checked the instagram #hermesbeauty and I believe white/gold/white is a lipbalm. Gold/black/white ones are permanent collection and the colorful tubes are seasonal collection. This is from my observation though.


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> *Meta*, Thank you so much for these photos!
> 
> I never heard the word zinzolin.  Now we know!
> 
> From Wikipedia:
> 
> *"Zinzolin* or *gingeolin*, is an old or literary color name that once meant a dark red, and today usually means a reddish purple color.  It is generally used to describe clothing."



Every time I need to look up a colour it seems to have the same definition. The time I looked up Pourpre (BV bag I bought years ago). Mostly used in the eighteenth century that was originally a dark red used for cardinals robes and more recently translated as purple.

At least my colour tastes are consistent  whatever the name

I like the name and colour of Zinzolin,  let's just hope I remember it when confronted with an blank-faced SA at H


----------



## Angelian

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I was thinking maybe the gold/white ones are the lip balm.





splurgetothemax said:


> I checked the instagram #hermesbeauty and I believe white/gold/white is a lipbalm. Gold/black/white ones are permanent collection and the colorful tubes are seasonal collection. This is from my observation though.



@Meta ‘s very useful pics just a few posts up #302 already explains all of this? 
The seasonal colours with their specific cases are shown as well?


----------



## splurgetothemax

Angelian said:


> @Meta ‘s very useful pics just a few posts up #302 already explains all of this?
> The seasonal colours with their specific cases are shown as well?
> View attachment 4659487


Iam sorry. I guess I was scrolling too fast that I missed this particular picture. Thank you @Meta and @Angelian.


----------



## Angelian

splurgetothemax said:


> Iam sorry. I guess I was scrolling too fast that I missed this particular picture. Thank you @Meta and @Angelian.



No problem! When looking for answers to these kinds of questions, often it pays to slow down a bit and actually look at what’s been posted.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Every time I need to look up a colour it seems to have the same definition. The time I looked up Pourpre (BV bag I bought years ago). Mostly used in the eighteenth century that was originally a dark red used for cardinals robes and more recently translated as purple.
> 
> At least my colour tastes are consistent  whatever the name
> 
> I like the name and colour of Zinzolin,  let's just hope I remember it when confronted with an blank-faced SA at H



I think the SA's are likely going to refer to the #'s on the tubes not necessarily the names
I'm sure the names will become familiar soon enough, but the testers might be by the numbers
I'm a little disappointed that the "color" tube might not be offered in the initial launch, but will wait to see
Just a few more week for the suspense..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Meta, are there any prices quoted for the lipstick leather accessories, case,mirror & lip pencils, etc
Thanks


----------



## mygoodies

Love Of My Life said:


> Meta, are there any prices quoted for the lipstick leather accessories, case,mirror & lip pencils, etc
> Thanks


She posted the prices in SGD here 
I can’t wait! Thank you Meta !!!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-18#post-33597722


----------



## Meta

Full list of Satin lipsticks with their codes


Stock images I found of the moon cord mirror (Gold in Madame calfskin) and pop-up lipstick case (Rouge Piment Madame calfskin).





Love Of My Life said:


> Meta, are there any prices quoted for the lipstick leather accessories, case,mirror & lip pencils, etc
> Thanks


I have shared what I know/been able to find on this thread. Price of lip pencil and lip brush was shared here. I do not have any price knowledge of the leather accessories for the make up line. Just a reminder that I do not work for Hermès nor am I an influencer who's invited to press events. I do not have all the details even if one may perceive that I'm omniscient in all things H. _I'm not! _ Please always check with your SA instead. I'm just another Hermès obsessed fan that enjoys seeing what they have out there, even if I may not like/buy the product.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Meta said:


> Full list of Satin lipsticks with their codes
> View attachment 4659662
> 
> Stock images I found of the moon cord mirror (Gold in Madame calfskin) and pop-up lipstick case (Rouge Piment Madame calfskin).
> View attachment 4659663
> View attachment 4659664
> 
> 
> I have shared what I know/been able to find on this thread. Price of lip pencil and lip brush was shared here. I do not have any knowledge of the leather accessories for the make up line. Just a reminder that I do not work for Hermès nor am I an influencer who's invited to press events. I do not have all the details even if one may perceive that I'm omniscient in all things H. _I'm not! _ Please always check with your SA instead. I'm just another Hermès obsessed fan that enjoys seeing what they have out there, even if I may not like/buy the product.



Appreciate it all... I must have missed the prices of the lip pencil & lip brush..


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just checked & approximate prices converting  SGD to USD are

Lipstick brush    SGD  120 to USD   86
Lipstick pencil    SGD    57  to USD  41
Lip balm            SGD   103 to USD   75

Do these sound like H prices?


----------



## acrowcounted

Love Of My Life said:


> Just checked & approximate prices converting  SGD to USD are
> 
> Lipstick brush    SGD  120 to USD   86
> Lipstick pencil    SGD    57  to USD  41
> Lip balm            SGD   103 to USD   75
> 
> Do these sound like H prices?


The lipstick itself has been stated to be $68 so these sound about correct, though I’m sure won’t be exact.


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> The lipstick itself has been stated to be $68 so these sound about correct, though I’m sure won’t be exact.



The lipstick refills will be $41...


----------



## acrowcounted

Love Of My Life said:


> The lipstick refills will be $41...


And with the case, $67-68 (different sources differ). I guess maybe I’m not understanding your question? Do you think those prices are too high? Too low?


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> And with the case, $67-68 (different sources differ). I guess maybe I’m not understanding your question? Do you think those prices are too high? Too low?



I  was just curious as to what the pricing would be..trying to get a feel, IYKWIM
I just looked at Chanel, Cle de peau, Guerlain, YSL Dior, Serge Lutens lip pencils are in
the $30 to $55 price point..
I think the H quality should certainly measure up to to these other high end brands if not surpass
in terms of quality.
La Bouche Rouge leather lipstick case is priced at $123 & their refills priced at $42 & it is rumored
that the LBR lipstick case is sourced by the same  H supplier of skins
What appeals to me is that the case is refillable & if I luck out with a few shades it turns
out to be a win win.. I like a refillable case & wish other cosmetic companies would consder
doing one.. We all have our favorites but I would like to see Tom Ford do a refillable case
The black & white lacquer cases are quite beautiful, IMO
The pop up lipstick case & the lipstick holder are interesting but may appear to be so lightweight


----------



## Meta

Love Of My Life said:


> Just checked & approximate prices converting  SGD to USD are
> 
> Lipstick brush    SGD  120 to USD   86
> Lipstick pencil    SGD    57  to USD  41
> Lip balm            SGD   103 to USD   75
> 
> Do these sound like H prices?


Price for the lip balm, lip shine and lipstick are all the same, so about $67/68. The lip pencil is almost half the price of the lipstick in SGD, so one can reasonably expect it to be the same in USD. Price of the lip brush is more than the lipstick. Please do check with your SA for price confirmation.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Love Of My Life said:


> I  was just curious as to what the pricing would be..trying to get a feel, IYKWIM
> I just looked at Chanel, Cle de peau, Guerlain, YSL Dior, Serge Lutens lip pencils are in
> the $30 to $55 price point..
> I think the H quality should certainly measure up to to these other high end brands if not surpass
> in terms of quality.
> La Bouche Rouge leather lipstick case is priced at $123 & their refills priced at $42 & it is rumored
> that the LBR lipstick case is sourced by the same  H supplier of skins
> What appeals to me is that the case is refillable & if I luck out with a few shades it turns
> out to be a win win.. I like a refillable case & wish other cosmetic companies would consder
> doing one.. We all have our favorites but I would like to see Tom Ford do a refillable case
> The black & white lacquer cases are quite beautiful, IMO
> The pop up lipstick case & the lipstick holder are interesting but may appear to be so lightweight



Thanks for the info.  Are you sure the leather lipstick case is $123?   Is that the one that has the mirror?  That’s a very good price for an Hermes leather item.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thanks for the info.  Are you sure the leather lipstick case is $123?   Is that the one that has the mirror?  That’s a very good price for an Hermes leather item.



Sorry, if I wasn't clearer... This was what I posted
La Bouche Rouge leather lipstick case is priced at $123 & their refills priced at $42 & it is rumored that the
LBR lipstick case is sourced by the same H supplier of skins
FYI, the La Bouche Rouge doesn't have a mirror like the H one shown in the image


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Love Of My Life said:


> Sorry, if I wasn't clearer... This was what I posted
> La Bouche Rouge leather lipstick case is priced at $123 & their refills priced at $42 & it is rumored that the
> LBR lipstick case is sourced by the same H supplier of skins
> FYI, the La Bouche Rouge doesn't have a mirror like the H one shown in the image



OK.  Thanks for clarifying!


----------



## nymeria

Meta said:


> Full list of Satin lipsticks with their codes
> View attachment 4659662
> 
> Stock images I found of the moon cord mirror (Gold in Madame calfskin) and pop-up lipstick case (Rouge Piment Madame calfskin).
> View attachment 4659663
> View attachment 4659664
> 
> 
> I have shared what I know/been able to find on this thread. Price of lip pencil and lip brush was shared here. I do not have any price knowledge of the leather accessories for the make up line. Just a reminder that I do not work for Hermès nor am I an influencer who's invited to press events. I do not have all the details even if one may perceive that I'm omniscient in all things H. _I'm not! _ Please always check with your SA instead. I'm just another Hermès obsessed fan that enjoys seeing what they have out there, even if I may not like/buy the product.


Well, regardless of your lack of omniscience, we all bow to you and are forever in your debt!


----------



## Meta

nymeria said:


> Well, regardless of your lack of omniscience, we all bow to you and are forever in your debt!


You're too kind with your words.


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> Sorry, if I wasn't clearer... This was what I posted
> La Bouche Rouge leather lipstick case is priced at $123 & their refills priced at $42 & it is rumored that the
> LBR lipstick case is sourced by the same H supplier of skins
> FYI, the La Bouche Rouge doesn't have a mirror like the H one shown in the image



The rumour only extends to LBR's 'Barenia' black case.  It's just marketing though, it's just a saddle leather tanned in the same way and hence perhaps why they made it in black only.

They are a lovely French brand though and you can have any colour matched for a refillable case, including any handbag - just not in _their_ Barenia'.

I think H are slightly different in that their leather cases are outer cases. This adds to potential weight overall but it will be easier to find and probably could house any lipstick of a similar or smaller size, so for me would make a good (style) investment.

Did I read on here that Hermes is saying no plastics will be used or did I get that somewhere else? If so I'm wondering what the tubes are made of and how heavy they are. Well, we'll soon see and feel.


----------



## Meta

papertiger said:


> Did I read on here that Hermes is saying no plastics will be used or did I get that somewhere else? If so I'm wondering what the tubes are made of and how heavy they are. Well, we'll soon see and feel.


Yes, it was mentioned plastic free in the article (posted in initial post of this thread). If I recall correctly, the lipstick tubes are made of lacquer and permabrass hardware.

ETA: "A full-blown accessory in its own right, each bullet comes in a contemporary case in lacquered, brushed, polished, black, white or signature permabrass handbag hardware – all of which are made to last and designed by Pierre Hardy to be indefinitely refillable." (As I shared in earlier post)


----------



## Angelian

Some *Euro* prices per an article shared earlier by @Flowerlily (post #263, p. 18).

Lipstick / lip balm care / poppy lip shine: € 62
Limited seasonal lipstick “Totem collection” for SS2020: € 68
Refills: € 38






(Pics from IG)


----------



## Angelian

Nice read, interview with Pierre Hardy
https://www.wallpaper.com/lifestyle/hermes-launches-beauty-with-pierre-hardy-lipsticks

*Pierre Hardy brings perfect harmony to Hermès’ beauty debut*
With Rouge Hermès, the fashion house makes its first foray into beauty, to be followed by a full make-up range by 2023, and a skincare line after that.


Pierre Hardy gently brushes his thumb over a gold-coloured indent at the top of a new Hermès lipstick tube. It is engraved with the house’s ornate ex-libris emblem chosen by Émile-Maurice Hermès in 1923. ‘The top curves inward a bit like a fingerprint, giving it a little softness,’ says Hardy, who has designed shoes and jewellery for Hermès for 30 years. ‘It’s an anticipation of the gesture to come.’

With its brand-new beauty line, Hermès seeks to turn the task of applying make-up into a pleasurable ritual. Since its beginnings as a harness-maker, in 1837, Hermès has expanded its activities to more than a dozen métiers, everything from saddles to scarves. But the house is a latecomer to beauty, presenting its first make-up offering this March. It starts with a lipstick collection, Rouge Hermès, to be followed by a full make-up range by 2023, and a skincare line after that.

The lipstick results from three years of R&D under Hermès’ artistic director Pierre-Alexis Dumas. ‘Our first approach to beauty is completely consistent with what Hermès is about,’ he says. ‘It’s first of all sensual; about revealing, as opposed to masking. It’s about enhancing what is naturally there, and creating elegance and comfort and pleasure in being the best version of yourself.’ Dumas’ design team includes Jérôme Touron, creative director of HermèsBeauty (and formerly at Dior and Chanel), hired specifically to develop the make-up. Bali Barret, artistic director of Hermès Women’s Universe, serves as a link to the house’s silks and ready-to-wear, while Hardy created the collection’s tubes and packaging.

_‘It is interesting to approach the question of femininity like a painter: what can we offer a woman so she can be an artist of her own beauty?’_

Hardy gave us an early peek at the collection at Hermès’ HQ in Paris. A coffee table was covered with a tiny forest of lipsticks in a rainbow of lush reds, pinks and oranges – the 24 basic colours of the permanent range (the number references Hermès’ historic address, 24 rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré) – plus a lip balm and a lip shine. The colours, ten matt and 14 satin, come from the house’s archives (it boasts 75,000 shades of silk and 900 more in leather). Some are brand classics, as recognisable to Hermès aficionados as psalms are to fervent Catholics. ‘Rouge H’ is a rich red that dates back to 1925, ‘Rouge Casaque’ is a vibrant red that fires up many an online discussion board, and ‘Orange Boîte’ is the citrusy shade that makes hearts skip a beat when it comes in the shape of a gift box.

The lipsticks’ silky feel is inspired by the house’s buttery leathers – Doblis suede for matt and box calfskin for satin. Hermès has been creating fragrances since 1951, and the lipsticks have a subtle scent, conceived by in-house perfumer Christine Nagel, with notes of arnica, sandalwood and angelica. Hermès even tended to the products’ sound; Hardy demonstrates the soft ‘click’ that a magnetised tube makes when shut.


Pierre Hardy, the house’s creative director of shoe, fine jewellery and haute bijouterie collections. _Photography: Pauline Caranton_

Prior to this, Hardy had no experience with beauty products, and neither, really, did Hermès. He says there were advantages in approaching the design with a blank slate. ‘I thought, let’s act as though nothing else existed. I will try to create the quintessence of an object that is feminine, pure, simple. One that is immediately desirable but will stand the test of time, and that can convey the Hermès style: luxury and sobriety.’

The resulting tubes are colour-block cylinders made of metal that is lacquered, brushed or polished. ‘Metal is an important material at Hermès,’ says Hardy. ‘It is used in harnesses, saddlery, buckles and handbags.’ Each lipstick tube is made of 15 different elements by partner workshops in France and Italy. Refillable, they are meant to be kept as precious objects, like jewels.

The modern graphic design of the tubes contrasts with the classic ex-libris on the cap. The top half of the tube is white, or what Hardy calls ‘the image of purity and simplicity’. Every six months, three limited-edition lipstick colours will join the permanent collection. Hardy will play around more freely with the colour blocks of these tubes, finding ‘harmonies’ with each individual shade. For the first edition, an intense purple lipstick comes in a tube with bands of red and cornflower blue, while a coral shade is offset by emerald green. The overall effect is very Memphis Group.

Each Rouge Hermès lipstick comes with a canvas pouch, and is sold in a small Hermès box, wrapped in recycled paper, with a Lucio Fontana-like slit down the middle offering a glimpse of that delectable orange. The house’s leather atelier has created objects around the collection, such as a leather case and a mirror.

The new line also features a transparent lip pencil and a lip brush, the lacquered wooden handle designed by Hardy. He says, ‘I studied visual arts, and these materials – brushes, pencils – resemble what we used back then. It is interesting to approach the question of femininity like a painter: what can we offer a woman so she can be an artist of her own beauty?’


----------



## ladysarah

Meta said:


> Full list of Satin lipsticks with their codes
> View attachment 4659662
> 
> Stock images I found of the moon cord mirror (Gold in Madame calfskin) and pop-up lipstick case (Rouge Piment Madame calfskin).
> View attachment 4659663
> View attachment 4659664
> 
> 
> I have shared what I know/been able to find on this thread. Price of lip pencil and lip brush was shared here. I do not have any price knowledge of the leather accessories for the make up line. Just a reminder that I do not work for Hermès nor am I an influencer who's invited to press events. I do not have all the details *even if one may perceive that I'm omniscient in all things H. *_I'm not! _ Please always check with your SA instead. I'm just another Hermès obsessed fan that enjoys seeing what they have out there, even if I may not like/buy the product.


 oh - but to us you are omniscient in all things H.


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> Nice read, interview with Pierre Hardy
> https://www.wallpaper.com/lifestyle/hermes-launches-beauty-with-pierre-hardy-lipsticks
> 
> *Pierre Hardy brings perfect harmony to Hermès’ beauty debut*
> With Rouge Hermès, the fashion house makes its first foray into beauty, to be followed by a full make-up range by 2023, and a skincare line after that.
> View attachment 4660333
> 
> Pierre Hardy gently brushes his thumb over a gold-coloured indent at the top of a new Hermès lipstick tube. It is engraved with the house’s ornate ex-libris emblem chosen by Émile-Maurice Hermès in 1923. ‘The top curves inward a bit like a fingerprint, giving it a little softness,’ says Hardy, who has designed shoes and jewellery for Hermès for 30 years. ‘It’s an anticipation of the gesture to come.’
> 
> With its brand-new beauty line, Hermès seeks to turn the task of applying make-up into a pleasurable ritual. Since its beginnings as a harness-maker, in 1837, Hermès has expanded its activities to more than a dozen métiers, everything from saddles to scarves. But the house is a latecomer to beauty, presenting its first make-up offering this March. It starts with a lipstick collection, Rouge Hermès, to be followed by a full make-up range by 2023, and a skincare line after that.
> 
> The lipstick results from three years of R&D under Hermès’ artistic director Pierre-Alexis Dumas. ‘Our first approach to beauty is completely consistent with what Hermès is about,’ he says. ‘It’s first of all sensual; about revealing, as opposed to masking. It’s about enhancing what is naturally there, and creating elegance and comfort and pleasure in being the best version of yourself.’ Dumas’ design team includes Jérôme Touron, creative director of HermèsBeauty (and formerly at Dior and Chanel), hired specifically to develop the make-up. Bali Barret, artistic director of Hermès Women’s Universe, serves as a link to the house’s silks and ready-to-wear, while Hardy created the collection’s tubes and packaging.
> 
> _‘It is interesting to approach the question of femininity like a painter: what can we offer a woman so she can be an artist of her own beauty?’_
> 
> Hardy gave us an early peek at the collection at Hermès’ HQ in Paris. A coffee table was covered with a tiny forest of lipsticks in a rainbow of lush reds, pinks and oranges – the 24 basic colours of the permanent range (the number references Hermès’ historic address, 24 rue du Faubourg Saint-Honoré) – plus a lip balm and a lip shine. The colours, ten matt and 14 satin, come from the house’s archives (it boasts 75,000 shades of silk and 900 more in leather). Some are brand classics, as recognisable to Hermès aficionados as psalms are to fervent Catholics. ‘Rouge H’ is a rich red that dates back to 1925, ‘Rouge Casaque’ is a vibrant red that fires up many an online discussion board, and ‘Orange Boîte’ is the citrusy shade that makes hearts skip a beat when it comes in the shape of a gift box.
> 
> The lipsticks’ silky feel is inspired by the house’s buttery leathers – Doblis suede for matt and box calfskin for satin. Hermès has been creating fragrances since 1951, and the lipsticks have a subtle scent, conceived by in-house perfumer Christine Nagel, with notes of arnica, sandalwood and angelica. Hermès even tended to the products’ sound; Hardy demonstrates the soft ‘click’ that a magnetised tube makes when shut.
> View attachment 4660334
> 
> Pierre Hardy, the house’s creative director of shoe, fine jewellery and haute bijouterie collections. _Photography: Pauline Caranton_
> 
> Prior to this, Hardy had no experience with beauty products, and neither, really, did Hermès. He says there were advantages in approaching the design with a blank slate. ‘I thought, let’s act as though nothing else existed. I will try to create the quintessence of an object that is feminine, pure, simple. One that is immediately desirable but will stand the test of time, and that can convey the Hermès style: luxury and sobriety.’
> 
> The resulting tubes are colour-block cylinders made of metal that is lacquered, brushed or polished. ‘Metal is an important material at Hermès,’ says Hardy. ‘It is used in harnesses, saddlery, buckles and handbags.’ Each lipstick tube is made of 15 different elements by partner workshops in France and Italy. Refillable, they are meant to be kept as precious objects, like jewels.
> 
> The modern graphic design of the tubes contrasts with the classic ex-libris on the cap. The top half of the tube is white, or what Hardy calls ‘the image of purity and simplicity’. Every six months, three limited-edition lipstick colours will join the permanent collection. Hardy will play around more freely with the colour blocks of these tubes, finding ‘harmonies’ with each individual shade. For the first edition, an intense purple lipstick comes in a tube with bands of red and cornflower blue, while a coral shade is offset by emerald green. The overall effect is very Memphis Group.
> 
> Each Rouge Hermès lipstick comes with a canvas pouch, and is sold in a small Hermès box, wrapped in recycled paper, with a Lucio Fontana-like slit down the middle offering a glimpse of that delectable orange. The house’s leather atelier has created objects around the collection, such as a leather case and a mirror.
> 
> The new line also features a transparent lip pencil and a lip brush, the lacquered wooden handle designed by Hardy. He says, ‘I studied visual arts, and these materials – brushes, pencils – resemble what we used back then. It is interesting to approach the question of femininity like a painter: what can we offer a woman so she can be an artist of her own beauty?’



Totally adore Hardy and his designs for H and elsewhere. . It's a mystery how his own line is not more loved.

Question:

Anyone know if the Totems are refillable cos I want the tube but would want to swap the lipstick?


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> The rumour only extends to LBR's 'Barenia' black case.  It's just marketing though, it's just a saddle leather tanned in the same way and hence perhaps why they made it in black only.
> 
> They are a lovely French brand though and you can have any colour matched for a refillable case, including any handbag - just not in _their_ Barenia'.
> 
> I think H are slightly different in that their leather cases are outer cases. This adds to potential weight overall but it will be easier to find and probably could house any lipstick of a similar or smaller size, so for me would make a good (style) investment.
> 
> Did I read on here that Hermes is saying no plastics will be used or did I get that somewhere else? If so I'm wondering what the tubes are made of and how heavy they are. Well, we'll soon see and feel.



La Bouche Rouge "custom color" refills are $75.00.. They have to be selected from a color chart & even though they
are available in a choice of matte or satin finish, hard to buy IMO a lipstick color without a clear read of the color
LBR leather cases are quite substantial in weight & they can be monogrammed with up to 3 initials....
I'm looking forward to the H shades up close & personal as well as the lipstick cases, pencil &  lip brush & for
certain will be able to spot easier in one's handbag


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> Totally adore Hardy and his designs for H and elsewhere. . It's a mystery how his own line is not more loved.
> 
> Question:
> 
> Anyone know if the Totems are refillable cos I want the tube but would want to swap the lipstick?



In total agreement on Hardy’s designs, love them!! 

Regarding the Totems: right now can only assume that the reason why H designed them to be refillable, also applies to the seasonal ones? Have read quite a few articles and posts by now, and at least it’s nowhere mentioned they aren’t. Let’s hope they are.


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> La Bouche Rouge "custom color" refills are $75.00.. They have to be selected from a color chart & even though they
> are available in a choice of matte or satin finish, hard to buy IMO a lipstick color without a clear read of the color
> LBR leather cases are quite substantial in weight & they can be monogrammed with up to 3 initials....
> I'm looking forward to the H shades up close & personal as well as the lipstick cases, pencil &  lip brush & for
> certain will be able to spot easier in one's handbag



I was talking about the custom leather cases that LBR does. They can be any colour
 (although their chart is pretty extensive).

H lip brush is on my list too, it'll be my first lip brush (apart from the ones that come in a set). But where to keep the brush in a bag. Surely there's a leather case for that toooooo!!!


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> In total agreement on Hardy’s designs, love them!!
> 
> Regarding the Totems: right now can only assume that the reason why H designed them to be refillable, also applies to the seasonal ones? Have read quite a few articles and posts by now, and at least it’s nowhere mentioned they aren’t. Let’s hope they are.



If that was the case (no pun intended) I'd buy the Totem cases and give away the lipsticks. It's just beating you lot to cashier's desk  .


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> I was talking about the custom leather cases that LBR does. They can be any colour
> (although their chart is pretty extensive).
> 
> H lip brush is on my list too, it'll be my first lip brush (apart from the ones that come in a set). But where to keep the brush in a bag. Surely there's a leather case for that toooooo!!!



My understanding is the only custom color order that can be placed is for a lipstick.
LBR is not doing any special order lipstick leather case.
If you have information otherwise, please PM  me or share here as I am a lover of their cases (they did special colors in
 lipstick cases for Barney's & introduced 3 new colors chocolate, fuschia & a pale pink) but my understanding is the
lipsticks can be a custom color (from the color chart) not the leather cases..

I'm thinking the lip pencil & lip brush will perhaps fit in the piccolo which I'm glad to already own


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> My understanding is the only custom color order that can be placed is for a lipstick.
> LBR is not doing any special order lipstick leather case.
> If you have information otherwise, please PM  me or share here as I am a lover of their cases (they did special colors in
> lipstick cases for Barney's & introduced 3 new colors chocolate, fuschia & a pale pink) but my understanding is the
> lipsticks can be a custom color (from the color chart) not the leather cases..
> 
> I'm thinking the lip pencil & lip brush will perhaps fit in the piccolo which I'm glad to already own



Just repeating an offer made to me at Harrods by rep from LBR on her way back to France. I don't have any other info only the offer. Their colour chart for cases you could have made (at a price) was HUGE and one very close to H Bamboo.

That's great that you have Pic. I'm wondering if H have thought about how to transport the lip brush or whether it will fit into one of the new cases.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Just repeating an offer made to me at Harrods by rep from LBR on her way back to France. I don't have any other info only the offer. There colour chart for cases you could have made (at a price) was HUGE and one very close to H Bamboo.
> 
> That's great that you have Pic. I'm wondering if H have thought about how to transport the lip brush or whether it will fit into one of the new cases.



Thanks for this info.
I am going to contact LBR & see if they will honor the offer that was made at Harrod's.
There are some very special colors that I would enjoy having as a lipstick case
I have learned over the  years it is worth paying a price to have what one wants & be satisfied & suppose
that is the reason why many of us are H lovers..
I would also consider carrying the lip pencil/brush in one of the orange pouches or silk cases that I
have items made up from silk squares I am no longer using


----------



## Angelian

papertiger said:


> H lip brush is on my list too, it'll be my first lip brush (apart from the ones that come in a set). But where to keep the brush in a bag. Surely there's a leather case for that toooooo!!!





papertiger said:


> That's great that you have Pic. I'm wondering if H have thought about how to transport the lip brush or whether it will fit into one of the new cases.



The lip brush was on my list too (I always carry one with me together with a lipstick in the smallest Longchamp pouch), but it looks to me like the H brush is not retractable and it being so long it’s really inconvenient. I’m a minimalist when it comes to the content of my bag and carry around as little as possible! A long brush that I would also feel awkward to use in public is not really an option for me. Even wonder if it has some sort of cap, have yet to see a pic of it at least. It has to right? Very inconvenient when you actually start using it and there is lipstick all over it.  
The way I’ve seen the lip pencil and brush presented they would not fit in either of the two new leather cases. Perhaps like the lipsticks they will come with their own canvas pouches when purchased? 
But H not considering this would actually surprise me, as I consider them very good at not only designing beautiful but also useful products. So hope I’m wrong on all of it! Hope they have travel-sizes for both. Otherwise we will have to give them feedback to get this fixed by the next September round. 

In need of more intel! 
Also haven’t been able to find pricing intel on the leather cases and mirror. If someone has it, please share.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

This may be silly, but I wonder how the lipstick refills will be packaged.


----------



## Meta

Angelian said:


> Regarding the Totems: right now can only assume that the reason why H designed them to be refillable, also applies to the seasonal ones? Have read quite a few articles and posts by now, and at least it’s nowhere mentioned they aren’t. Let’s hope they are.





papertiger said:


> If that was the case (no pun intended) I'd buy the Totem cases and give away the lipsticks. It's just beating you lot to cashier's desk  .


I reached out to an influencer who was given samples of the lip products and it is confirmed that the LE Totem are indeed refillable as well.


----------



## periogirl28

Makeup officially launches 4th March in U.K. And very excited that 2 days before that, they are also launching a new perfume!


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> I reached out to an influencer who was given samples of the lip products and it is confirmed that the LE Totem are indeed refillable as well.


----------



## Angelian

periogirl28 said:


> Makeup officially launches 4th March in U.K. And very excited that 2 days before that, they are also launching a new perfume!



Yay!!! Love H perfumes! Can you tell a bit more, perhaps in the fragrance thread? Anything you can share is welcome.


----------



## HeatherZE

periogirl28 said:


> Makeup officially launches 4th March in U.K. And very excited that 2 days before that, they are also launching a new perfume!


I’m super excited! Curious about the fragrance as well.


----------



## periogirl28

Angelian said:


> Yay!!! Love H perfumes! Can you tell a bit more, perhaps in the fragrance thread? Anything you can share is welcome.


My SA refuses to tell me. He likes to keep it a surprise (I’m so annoyed!) and I will certainly post once I get any further info.  Too bad I can’t go and tickle him into telling me. I didn’t post in the fragrance thread as there isn’t really anything much I can say right now.


----------



## Angelian

periogirl28 said:


> My SA refuses to tell me. He likes to keep it a surprise (I’m so annoyed!) and I will certainly post once I get any further info.  Too bad I can’t go and tickle him into telling me. I didn’t post in the fragrance thread as there isn’t really anything much I can say right now.



Aarrrgghhh!   Okay, I understand. Will have to go bug my own SA then, haven’t been able to find anything online on a new perfume yet. Thanks so much for the heads up anyway.


----------



## periogirl28

Angelian said:


> Aarrrgghhh!   Okay, I understand. Will have to go bug my own SA then, haven’t been able to find anything online on a new perfume yet. Thanks so much for the heads up anyway.


I know right, that’s the weird thing. I normally read press releases or perfume blogs with early news but I had no idea about this.


----------



## HeatherZE

periogirl28 said:


> I know right, that’s the weird thing. I normally read press releases or perfume blogs with early news but I had no idea about this.


I saw on Fragrantica that there is a new Terre d’Hermes fragrance for men coming out. It’s a Jean-Claude Ellena.


----------



## HeatherZE

Maybe that’s it?


----------



## periogirl28

HeatherZE said:


> I saw on Fragrantica that there is a new Terre d’Hermes fragrance for men coming out. It’s a Jean-Claude Ellena.


I thought he retired from Hermes?  Wow!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Think that as more & more infor is forthcoming, many of us will fine tune our thoughts about the
lipsticks & other lip products (prices etc)


----------



## mygoodies

periogirl28 said:


> Makeup officially launches 4th March in U.K. And very excited that 2 days before that, they are also launching a new perfume!


I believe the perfume will be called “24 Faubourg something something......” (hence 24 shades of lippies). I’ll see my Paris SA in couple of days. Will get as much info as I can get out of her and post here 

I’m also surprised I haven’t seen any lipsticks reviews on YouTube yet from the “beauty influencers” that got invited at the launch party? Could it be H made some kind of agreement with them to not doing any reviews just yet until the launch March 4?


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Just repeating an offer made to me at Harrods by rep from LBR on her way back to France. I don't have any other info only the offer. Their colour chart for cases you could have made (at a price) was HUGE and one very close to H Bamboo.
> 
> That's great that you have Pic. I'm wondering if H have thought about how to transport the lip brush or whether it will fit into one of the new cases.



I just received a response to a request to order a custom lipstick case. LBR  "only offers custom lip color" &
If  the "rep" suggested that to you, according to LBR it was a "miscommunication"
I am happy to forward the response to you should you have any question..


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## acrowcounted

Flowerlily said:


> View attachment 4662890


“The price of Hermes lips: $68 for any of the 24 shades in the brushed gold tube permanent collection (like Orange Boite, left) and $72 each for the three colors in the limited-edition lineup. Each bullet is refillable at your neighborhood Hermes boutique.”

“Lips as soft as pebbled leather. Lips that gleam like sunlight leaping off an enamel bangle. Lips that wink like the tiny accent sitting atop Hermès, carved into a creamy bullet. The malletier’s first makeup arrives this month, complete with 27 colors in two finishes (matte and satin). The colors range from soft suede to silky crimson to the vibrant bloom of a Mexican rose, all scented with a sandalwood blend courtesy of in-house perfumer, Christine Nagel. Each is superlatively pleasing to hold and to behold. It is, in a word, Hermès.”


----------



## momoc

Info from my SA today:
she expects there will be some fight for them especially the limited ones
will be limited to 10 lipsticks/person (probably for the limited edition ones? and also I'm in the US, not sure if this global)
there are 3 true classic shades - rouge H, rouge casaque, orange ???. these 3 shades will have both satin & matt
there are 3 limited colors that will come every season, and will have matching fashion accessories in those shades (in other words they are the colors of the season)
limited color cases are limited too (so maybe you will need to get the limited color to get those cases?)


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> Info from my SA today:
> she expects there will be some fight for them especially the limited ones
> will be limited to 10 lipsticks/person (probably for the limited edition ones? and also I'm in the US, not sure if this global)
> there are 3 true classic shades - rouge H, rouge casaque, orange ???. these 3 shades will have both satin & matt
> there are 3 limited colors that will come every season, and will have matching fashion accessories in those shades (in other words they are the colors of the season)
> limited color cases are limited too (so maybe you will need to get the limited color to get those cases?)



Wondering if they are limiting the quantity per person so they won't appear on *bay for absurd prices
But we all know many will circumvent this...


----------



## Meta

momoc said:


> Info from my SA today:
> she expects there will be some fight for them especially the limited ones
> will be limited to 10 lipsticks/person (probably for the limited edition ones? and also I'm in the US, not sure if this global)
> there are 3 true classic shades - rouge H, rouge casaque, orange ???. these 3 shades will have both satin & matt
> there are 3 limited colors that will come every season, and will have matching fashion accessories in those shades (in other words they are the colors of the season)
> limited color cases are limited too (so maybe you will need to get the limited color to get those cases?)


Classic shades are Rouge H (#85) Rouge Casaque (#64), and Orange Boîte (#33). (Orange Box!) 

As mentioned here, there’s 3 LE shades for each season. The bullets/case for the LE lipsticks are the different colored ones. As they’re refillable, one can replace them with other shades over time. HTH.


----------



## momoc

Meta said:


> Classic shades are Rouge H (#85) Rouge Casaque (#64), and Orange Boîte (#33). (Orange Box!)
> 
> As mentioned here, there’s 3 LE shades for each season. The bullets/case for the LE lipsticks are the different colored ones. As they’re refillable, one can replace them with other shades over time. HTH.



D'oh  thank you (as always) Meta!

I am not an orange lipstick person and only do reds occasionally but somehow Hermes is making me wanting to at least try these (some magic this brand has over me!)

SA also promised me that the matt ones will be very comfortable to wear...which is my number one concern for matt lipsticks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> D'oh  thank you (as always) Meta!
> 
> I am not an orange lipstick person and only do reds occasionally but somehow Hermes is making me wanting to at least try these (some magic this brand has over me!)
> 
> SA also promised me that the matt ones will be very comfortable to wear...which is my number one concern for matt lipsticks.



Several years back, Hermes introduced a lipstick Rouge H
I was not a wearer of red lipsticks per se, but this shade, texture, & finish was very luxurious on the lips
& convinced me that red could be chic & classic.
If you can swing by H when the lipsticks are introduced, there are several red shades that were provided
by Meta, that one or two should sing to your heart or rather your "lips"


----------



## papertiger

acrowcounted said:


> “The price of Hermes lips: $68 for any of the 24 shades in the brushed gold tube permanent collection (like Orange Boite, left) and $72 each for the three colors in the limited-edition lineup. Each bullet is refillable at your neighborhood Hermes boutique.”
> 
> “Lips as soft as pebbled leather. Lips that gleam like sunlight leaping off an enamel bangle. Lips that wink like the tiny accent sitting atop Hermès, carved into a creamy bullet. The malletier’s first makeup arrives this month, complete with 27 colors in two finishes (matte and satin). The colors range from soft suede to silky crimson to the vibrant bloom of a Mexican rose, all scented with a sandalwood blend courtesy of in-house perfumer, Christine Nagel. Each is superlatively pleasing to hold and to behold. It is, in a word, Hermès.”



“Lips as soft as pebbled leather." ????  ???


----------



## acrowcounted

papertiger said:


> “Lips as soft as pebbled leather." ????  ???


Togo doesn’t rev your engines?


----------



## acrowcounted

I wonder if the stores that don’t carry the makeup line (even if it’s just a temporary thing for the initial launch) will be able to charge-send these from stores that do carry them? Might be the way I have to go.


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> I wonder if the stores that don’t carry the makeup line (even if it’s just a temporary thing for the initial launch) will be able to charge-send these from stores that do carry them? Might be the way I have to go.



Yes I believe so - my store won't carry it but my SA told me she can order for me. She did warn me that she expects there will be some high demands (at least at launch) but she will try her best.


----------



## papertiger

acrowcounted said:


> Togo doesn’t rev your engines?



I'd prefer 'lips as smooth as Box leather'


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> Yes I believe so - my store won't carry it but my SA told me she can order for me. She did warn me that she expects there will be some high demands (at least at launch) but she will try her best.



My SA says there is hype that may not live up to all the so called expectations.
Probably many lookers & perhaps not so many lipstick junkies, IYKWIM....


----------



## Nahreen

I so hope the store in Copenhagen will have them when I come at the end of March. I want the orange one and a red one. Don't know if I prefer the rouge H or rouge casque. I am sure I'll get a pink one too but will buy that when our new store opens (provided they carry makeup, which would be strange if they didn't since it is the only in the country and they have a perfect opportunity to plan the space for it since it will be a new store).


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> “Lips as soft as pebbled leather." ????  ???



The balm is recommended for that.  It comes in a handy tin.    (Lip brush not included.)


----------



## Julide

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The balm is recommended for that.  It comes in a handy tin.    (Lip brush not included.)
> 
> View attachment 4666274


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> “Lips as soft as pebbled leather." ????  ???





papertiger said:


> I'd prefer 'lips as smooth as Box leather'



or swift?? Definitely no ‘exotics’ here.


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> or swift?? Definitely no ‘exotics’ here.




...as velvety as Swift leather. Perfect!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The balm is recommended for that.  It comes in a handy tin.    (Lip brush not included.)
> 
> View attachment 4666274




Value for money too!


----------



## papertiger

1 more to help with colour - again from Michelle Wang


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> 1 more to help with colour - again from Michelle Wang



The colors are gorgeous!  Thanks for posting!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I wonder if someone has to purchase the complete lipstick with the case before they’re entitled to purchase any refills.


----------



## lanit

I can’t wait for March to get here soon enough. One pink, one coral, one neutral and one deep red as I have too many Chanel rouge lipsticks already.


----------



## lolakitten

papertiger said:


> 1 more to help with colour - again from Michelle Wang



Omg this is awesome thank you for posting!
I really hope these are going to be online, I won’t be near an H for a few weeks at least


----------



## Luvbolide

papertiger said:


> 1 more to help with colour - again from Michelle Wang




This makes me very happy - from earlier photos I was afraid that there wasn’t enough variety of colors as I didn’t see one that might work for me.  This shows more variety than I had initially thought.  I even see one or two that might work for me - woo hoo!!  Can’t wait to see them IRL!!


----------



## papertiger

lolakitten said:


> Omg this is awesome thank you for posting!
> I really hope these are going to be online, I won’t be near an H for a few weeks at least



From reports I've heard the release date is 4 March in any case. If you're not after the ltd eds and with rationing I think you should be OK. Even if you're late to the table, the testers will be there and you'll know which you'll want when it restocks.


----------



## momoc

Reports of the leather cases’ prices (SNS posts I came across and the poster says they heard from their SA)



394 EUR



le pop up le rouge à lèvres
1500EUR (I was to be honest pretty shocked...)



545 EUR

and there are three leather colors for the case and mirror

Rouge H, Rouge Piment, Gold


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> From reports I've heard the release date is 4 March in any case. If you're not after the ltd eds and with rationing I think you should be OK. Even if you're late to the table, the testers will be there and you'll know which you'll want when it restocks.


Do you think for the limited editions it is best to pass by the store earlier and show interest?

I have to say, I don’t really get the difference in prince between the two cases?


----------



## papertiger

doni said:


> Do you think for the limited editions it is best to pass by the store earlier and show interest?
> 
> I have to say, I don’t really get the difference in prince between the two cases?



I think it will different in each store but, by all means get a request in early for Ltd. Eds. 

Could be the smaller run of colours, case + lipstick, could be just because it's Ltd. Ed, ours is not to question H pricing.


----------



## papertiger

So are we thinking that each case is buildable or does this case just show construction?


----------



## papertiger

Not sure if we've had these before but pic of case and *prices in SGD (S$)*

Lipstick case with mirror S$790
Pop-up lipstick case S$3050
Moon-shape mirror on cord S$1100

Info from Cleo

The S$ for the lipstick case with mirror seems too reasonable to be true, no? *shrugs*


----------



## papertiger

Another promo shot: leather to lipstick shade


----------



## periogirl28

After the price of the Kelly charm nothing shocks me anymore. Am gonna look into the mirror and the smaller lipstick case. Looks like the 4th March date is set for a worldwide launch at the selected flagships. My SA is prepping the space.


----------



## chicinthecity777

I am in the minority but I see absolutely no point to have a case for a lipstick which is already in a case! Most places we go there are always mirrors so I don't see the point of that. But then again, nothing Hermes make is life essentials. 
I do like at least 3 shades of the actual lipsticks so I am looking forward to the launch!


----------



## doni

papertiger said:


> Could be the smaller run of colours, case + lipstick, could be just because it's Ltd. Ed, ours is not to question H pricing.



Indeed, who am I to question Hermes, I beg forgiveness . In any event, I am thinking the price of the pop-up is to make the other case more desirable. Instead of focusing on the outrageous price of the former, I find myself thinking: that mirror case is SO cheap... _And_ it does come with a mirror! (as if a slab of a mirror was some piece of super expensive high tech equipment ).


----------



## Flowerlily

Elle USA


----------



## momoc

I wonder if the pop up is a hard-sided(?) item which tends to be priced higher (for example at LV I believe the official reason would be the more craft / work / time they take)

Also I think the leather cases are also limited edition (not sure specifics vaguely recall reading this somewhere).

But really the explanation is just...it’s Hermes. Ha. Considering the Kelly charm...and this I guess at least has a use (carrying lipstick). Still 1500 euros means it’s not for me! Especially if it follows the price difference between EUR and USD on bags (something like 30%) which means 2k USD...


----------



## ladysarah

momoc said:


> Reports of the leather cases’ prices (SNS posts I came across and the poster says they heard from their SA)
> 
> View attachment 4668515
> 
> 394 EUR
> 
> View attachment 4668516
> 
> le pop up le rouge à lèvres
> 1500EUR (I was to be honest pretty shocked...)
> 
> View attachment 4668521
> 
> 545 EUR
> 
> and there are three leather colors for the case and mirror
> 
> Rouge H, Rouge Piment, Gold


These are lovely- is the mirror like a lnecklace?


----------



## momoc

ladysarah said:


> These are lovely- is the mirror like a lnecklace?



I was stealing some photos already posted earlier in the thread - yes I believe the mirror is like a necklace, I think it was even shown worn on the neck in an Instagram video or something that H posted


----------



## ladysarah

momoc said:


> I was stealing some photos already posted earlier in the thread - yes I believe the mirror is like a necklace, I think it was even shown worn on the neck in an Instagram video or something that H posted


And who doesn’t need a leather/mirror necklace? I know I do...


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> I wonder if the pop up is a hard-sided(?) item which tends to be priced higher (for example at LV I believe the official reason would be the more craft / work / time they take)
> 
> Also I think the leather cases are also limited edition (not sure specifics vaguely recall reading this somewhere).
> 
> But really the explanation is just...it’s Hermes. Ha. Considering the Kelly charm...and this I guess at least has a use (carrying lipstick). Still 1500 euros means it’s not for me! Especially if it follows the price difference between EUR and USD on bags (something like 30%) which means 2k USD...



I'm thinking the construction of the pop up case is complex but that price point is rather high, IMO
& what concerns me is that "lipstick marks" are the hardest to remove & in all likelihood the cases at some
point in time will have a mark
I also heard the refills won't be available til June & limited edition cases (new colors) will be released with
each new lip color collection
Leave it to Hermes.... LOL
I remember H a number of years ago had a watch on a leather cord as well as a magnifier on a leather cord
that were not "great performers"
Let's see how all of these somewhat high priced accessories go...


----------



## acrowcounted

If the relatively simple Bearn Card holder can be priced at $1325 usd, I’m not surprised by the lipstick case prices. Disappointed, but not surprised.


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> I am in the minority but I see absolutely no point to have a case for a lipstick which is already in a case! Most places we go there are always mirrors so I don't see the point of that. But then again, nothing Hermes make is life essentials.
> I do like at least 3 shades of the actual lipsticks so I am looking forward to the launch!



I was actually thinking of buying the simple lipstick case to disguise my chapstick/lipsalve that I carry every day. or perhaps lesser(ly) covetable lipstick brands/cases that are nonetheless great colours/finishes. But ITA,  the Totem lipstick cases can carry themselves, literally.


----------



## chicinthecity777

papertiger said:


> I was actually thinking of buying the simple lipstick case to disguise my chapstick/lipsalve that I carry every day. or perhaps lesser(ly) covetable lipstick brands/cases that are nonetheless great colours/finishes. But ITA,  the Totem lipstick cases can carry themselves, literally.


Don't get me wrong the cases look absolutely beautiful! But I am not going to buy a case cost 10x (the mirrored one) or 45x (pop up one) of the things it supposed to carry/protect! I personally don't find myself need a separate mirror because my powder compact always has one. But obviously others who love them should absolutely get them!


----------



## Love Of My Life

chicinthecity777 said:


> Don't get me wrong the cases look absolutely beautiful! But I am not going to buy a case cost 10x (the mirrored one) or 45x (pop up one) of the things it supposed to carry/protect! I personally don't find myself need a separate mirror because my powder compact always has one. But obviously others who love them should absolutely get them!



Agree here with your point than probably more care to admit.
While H is certainly luxury at a price, personally think the lipstick cases are quite distinctive on their own, especially the totem cases & for those who can spend that amount on a leather lipstick case, enjoy
I'm likely going to put that money towards a bag... LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> I was actually thinking of buying the simple lipstick case to disguise my chapstick/lipsalve that I carry every day. or perhaps lesser(ly) covetable lipstick brands/cases that are nonetheless great colours/finishes. But ITA,  the Totem lipstick cases can carry themselves, literally.



FYI, several years ago H designed a  leather"gum case" for Christina Onassis that myself included now
use for a lipstick/chapstick
They do turn up on the secondary market & though there is no mirror, the cases do come in an
array of rainbow colors & they are priced well & many are still in top notch condition
Happy Hermesing!


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> FYI, several years ago H designed a  leather"gum case" for Christina Onassis that myself included now
> use for a lipstick/chapstick
> They do turn up on the secondary market & though there is no mirror, the cases do come in an
> array of rainbow colors & they are priced well & many are still in top notch condition
> Happy Hermesing!


----------



## Ethengdurst

Just got an email from my SA inviting me to go the the Hermes Beauty Launch on March 4 (on a Wednesday, really?) It says my boutique—SF— is one of the lucky few which will be carrying the complete set for purchase, and a beauty expert on site for assistance. It’s a little exciting.


----------



## Purseloco

I like the separate lipstick case. I have one from Leatherology. It cost 25 dollars on sale.  I like to reach in my bag and grab it to freshen my lipstick instead of digging into my cosmetic case for my compact and lipstick. It really isn't necessary to have a lipstick case, but it is rather elegant. The one I got is so simple and well made.
https://www.leatherology.com/lipstick-case-blue-leather-teal/



	

		
			
		

		
	
  I downloaded pictures in case someone may be looking for a less expensive leather alternative. They have several pretty colors.


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I was actually thinking of buying the simple lipstick case to disguise my chapstick/lipsalve that I carry every day. or perhaps lesser(ly) covetable lipstick brands/cases that are nonetheless great colours/finishes. But ITA,  the Totem lipstick cases can carry themselves, literally.


That’s exactly what I was thinking. But really the essence of Hermes is the tactile quality of their things.  A lipstick case is not meant to be a utilitarian essential its a luxury that one may or may not enjoy using. I ve never understood the point of bag charms, but some people go wild about them...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purseloco said:


> I like the separate lipstick case. I have one from Leatherology. It cost 25 dollars on sale.  I like to reach in my bag and grab it to freshen my lipstick instead of digging into my cosmetic case for my compact and lipstick. It really isn't necessary to have a lipstick case, but it is rather elegant. The one I got is so simple and well made.
> https://www.leatherology.com/lipstick-case-blue-leather-teal/
> View attachment 4669198
> View attachment 4669199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded pictures in case someone may be looking for a less expensive leather alternative. They have several pretty colors.



Function in a simplistic way is also a form of luxury.
This product got 124 positive reviews & the colors are lovely ( taupe, kelly green turmeric & rose)
are very similar to H colors
Thank you for sharing the source


----------



## chicinthecity777

Purseloco said:


> I like the separate lipstick case. I have one from Leatherology. It cost 25 dollars on sale.  I like to reach in my bag and grab it to freshen my lipstick instead of digging into my cosmetic case for my compact and lipstick. It really isn't necessary to have a lipstick case, but it is rather elegant. The one I got is so simple and well made.
> https://www.leatherology.com/lipstick-case-blue-leather-teal/
> View attachment 4669198
> View attachment 4669199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded pictures in case someone may be looking for a less expensive leather alternative. They have several pretty colors.


These are pretty cute!


----------



## westcoastgal

I think the lipstick cases are a good entry-level leather SLG item so newcomers can get to know the brand. New customers might prefer one to a Bastia or Calvi, before they buy a wallet.


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Love Of My Life

Purseloco said:


> I like the separate lipstick case. I have one from Leatherology. It cost 25 dollars on sale.  I like to reach in my bag and grab it to freshen my lipstick instead of digging into my cosmetic case for my compact and lipstick. It really isn't necessary to have a lipstick case, but it is rather elegant. The one I got is so simple and well made.
> https://www.leatherology.com/lipstick-case-blue-leather-teal/
> View attachment 4669198
> View attachment 4669199
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I downloaded pictures in case someone may be looking for a less expensive leather alternative. They have several pretty colors.



Another company LUCRIN that also offers a leather lipstick case with a mirror in a rainbow of colors & a special
request can be made with contrast stitching for $69
Lots of options before spending $$$$, JMO


----------



## img

I will be out of town on March 4 but my BFF set up an appointment with our SA for 10 AM on March 4 and will be buying lipsticks for both of us!  So excited!  Our SA did say she expects them to sell out quickly.


----------



## Purseloco

img said:


> I will be out of town on March 4 but my BFF set up an appointment with our SA for 10 AM on March 4 and will be buying lipsticks for both of us!  So excited!  Our SA did say she expects them to sell out quickly.


I wonder if they will be selling the lipsticks online?


----------



## img

Purseloco said:


> I wonder if they will be selling the lipsticks online?


I don't think so because my SA would have suggested that when I told her I would be out of town.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purseloco said:


> I wonder if they will be selling the lipsticks online?


My understanding is  that the lipsticks will be on H.com


----------



## acrowcounted

I’d be shocked if they weren’t put on the website. Maybe not on launch morning, since H is so technically challenged, but I would think these will definitely be an online category within a few weeks. I would even wager the front landing page will be Lipstick focused. Can’t wait to find out!


----------



## momoc

List of all 24 regular colors I am guessing!

 (Found on SNS)




USD prices:
67 for regular colors
72 for limited edition
74 for lip balm, lip shine
85 for lip pencil(?) - this doesn’t make sense to me I think the poster may have made a mistake and this is the lip brush
1984 full set


----------



## ayc

momoc said:


> List of all 24 regular colors I am guessing!
> 
> (Found on SNS)
> 
> View attachment 4670844
> 
> 
> USD prices:
> 67 for regular colors
> 72 for limited edition
> 74 for lip balm, lip shine
> 85 for lip pencil(?) - this doesn’t make sense to me I think the poster may have made a mistake and this is the lip brush
> 1984 full set


Thank you so much for the info!
do you have info the the full set? like which colors and what comes with it?


----------



## momoc

ayc said:


> Thank you so much for the info!
> do you have info the the full set? like which colors and what comes with it?


No idea that’s all the original poster said


----------



## Purseloco

Love Of My Life said:


> My understanding is  that the lipsticks will be on H.com


I glad to hear this. I really want an orange lipstick, but I am two hours away from a store, and I am in Grad school. I wouldn't have time to go anyway.


----------



## Angelian

leechiyong said:


> WSJ just posted an article.
> 
> *Is This the Birkin Bag of Lipstick?*
> 
> By Alexandra Marshall
> Jan. 16, 2020 8:29 am ET
> 
> _I’m trying to be calm,” says Pierre-Alexis Dumas, 53, the artistic director of French luxury house Hermès, at the company’s headquarters in Paris’s 8th arrondissement. “But in my 25 years working at Hermès and my 50 years in my family, I’ve not witnessed many new métiers.” He’s referring to the company’s first proper foray into makeup, with the launch of Rouge Hermès, a line of lipsticks. It is the result of two years of development and at least a decade and a half of pondering before that. Recalling the time when the house launched a perfume named Rouge Hermès, in 2000, Dumas says, “I think I was the one who suggested to my father [Jean-Louis Dumas, the late chairman and creative director of the house] that we should register the name for lipstick.” They didn’t do it then—instead just once making a single shade of red lipstick in limited edition. They needed to think it through some more.
> 
> At the time, Hermès was a much smaller, simpler organization. “I have startup problems today,” says Dumas of the vertiginous growth the company has seen since that conversation between father and son. In 1993, when Pierre-Alexis Dumas officially joined the company, Hermès had 2,600 employees. There are 14,500 today, with 2018 revenues of $6.8 billion and free cash flow of $1.66 billion. (His cousin, Axel Dumas, 49, is the company’s CEO.) It’s definitely enough to embark on any major new endeavor they want, though it took the arrival of former MAC executive Agnès de Villers in 2015 to run Hermès’s perfume and beauty division to kick-start this particular development effort. “I’m not an expert in beauty,” Dumas says. “I’m an expert in Hermès. When Agnès came, with her savoir faire, she reassured us, ‘We can do this.’ ”
> 
> De Villers brought in Jérôme Touron, who previously developed makeup for Chanel and Christian Dior, to create beauty and skin-care products, and Dumas assembled an in-house team to surround him. Why look elsewhere, goes the logic, when you already have such a deep bench? This includes Bali Barret, overseer of all the house’s women’s offerings, to consult on the colors. (She and Touron have Hermès’s library of 75,000 silk swatches and 900 leather shades, complete with pigment formulas, some around a hundred years old, to play with.) Christine Nagel, Hermès’s perfumer, created a delicate custom scent for the lipsticks. And Pierre Hardy, creative director of jewelry and shoes, designed the graphic packaging, which is made of lacquered metal and Hermès’s “permabrass” hardware (the same that is used on its handbags). The refillable metal case snaps shut with a resounding magnetic clack. “We wanted to do refillable so we could use more luxurious materials that had their own value,” says Hardy. “The idea is a form that’s both simple and playful enough to allow it to be done and redone ad infinitum. It’s rare for an artistic director to think about packaging over a long period of time and not just a one-off.”
> 
> For now, there is only lipstick, for $67, with refills for $42. It comes in 24 colors (plus three additional options every season, for $72 each) and two different textures, a matte inspired by Hermès’s fine-grained suede and a satin meant to imitate the glow of box calf leather, of Kelly bag fame. The natural ingredients, like beeswax and white mulberry extract, were developed by Touron at Hermès’s laboratory in Normandy. The pigments are intense and electric, hitting across the color spectrum, and include a deep purple, a neutral rose, a true red and a bright, light Orange Julius color. “We’re looking for something pure and timeless…. It took us a year and a half to get here,” says Touron, who has selected manufacturers in Italy for the lipsticks. (He is also looking at production facilities in Japan and France for future products.)
> 
> With the lipstick one can add a few little accessories—this is Hermès, after all—including a lip brush with a handle of striped, lacquered wood, and a matching translucent lip pencil intended to stop lipstick from spreading. Barret designed a leather case that pops open to reveal a lipstick tube suspended from a ring and two straps like a trapeze, and a metal mirror encased in a leather disk that doubles as a necklace pendant. The elements that have long been associated with Hermès—color, finesse and that unusual balance of whimsy and practicality—are present.
> 
> Every six months for the near future, Hermès plans to launch a new cosmetics category. The company won’t yet confirm any delivery dates or future product lines—“at our own pace” is a phrase often used at Hermès so as not to ensnare its creatives in rigid delivery schedules—but foundations and eye and cheek colors are not far behind, to be followed eventually by skin care.
> 
> Dumas, who studied visual arts at Brown University, has always preferred the French word métier when referring to Hermès’s different departments: men’s and women’s fashion, silks, shoes, jewelry, leather goods, equestrian equipment, furniture, tableware, watches, perfume and now cosmetics. Métier has no exact translation in English. It’s more elevated than craft and nobler than skill. Hermès is a company that makes 70 percent of its products in-house, many entirely by hand. Though it hosts runway shows during Paris Fashion Week, it’s always been first and foremost a maker of objects. Says Dumas, sitting in his office hung with riotously colored contemporary art, “A functioning definition for us of what an Hermès object is, is rigor, no wastefulness, attention to detail and an insistence on a job well done.”
> 
> But what does that mean for makeup? Today it functions mostly as a quick mood boost, the equivalent of fast fashion for the face. The industry is in high thrall to celebrity-fronted lines like Kylie Jenner’s Kylie Cosmetics and Rihanna’s Fenty Beauty, which are heavily trend-driven and have lower prices. Rouge Hermès has no celebrity face like these, nor a high-profile makeup guru under contract to create collections and give tips. “The idea of one makeup artist giving all the rules was not ours,” says de Villers. Touron is a product developer. He used makeup artists to help him test and develop products, but no one is signing a product group or telling anyone how to wear anything. For Dumas, that approach infantilizes customers. “We’ve always relied on the good sense and intelligence of our clients,” he says. There will be no Hermès “face of the season” or step-by-step inserts with line drawings. As Dumas puts it: “Lipstick is not a status symbol, nor a sign of submission to an order, but an affirmation of the self.”
> 
> Is this enough for an oversaturated market? Products that aren’t revolutionary can still penetrate the public. (Lip gloss and liner kits propelled Kylie Cosmetics to a $1.2 billion valuation in 2019.) “Success will mean our clients feel immediately that Rouge Hermès is more than a lipstick, but an Hermès object in itself,” says de Villers. “We’ll also be happy if we succeed in offering something with several life cycles, able to interest all generations.”
> 
> Besides providing an opportunity to make one’s ontological mark, lipstick—and makeup in general—is a business opportunity with vast ********ic potential. It’s one that Hermès has already tasted with the rapid growth of its perfume division, which, until now, has represented one of the company’s most accessible price points. The perfumes start at $79, while a crocodile Himalaya Birkin bag with gold and diamond hardware sold for $380,000 at Christie’s in 2017. “Now perfume is such a mature métier, we can attack cosmetics,” says Dumas. “From an entrepreneurial and economic point of view, it really makes sense.” He points to a tiny orange box on his desk, even smaller than the one created to package Rouge Hermès. “We have a competition to see who can create the smallest box. This one is for fountain-pen ink cartridges. For seven euros, madame,” he says. “You’re going to tell me that Hermès is expensive, but no, it’s costly. I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door. And it’s true that beauty, like perfume, is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy, because I believe in the virtue of what we make.”
> 
> “I think the hardest thing for us is to convince people that it’s worth it to walk in the door.... Beauty is a universe that lets us reach bigger numbers. And that makes us really happy.”
> —Pierre-Alexis Dumas
> 
> Rouge Hermès’s lipstick distribution will be far narrower than that of its perfume, however. (No duty-free, for now.) In March, it will be available in 35 countries at select Hermès boutiques, on hermes.com and at third-party retailers, including Saks Fifth Avenue, Bergdorf Goodman and Bloomingdale’s—around 180 points of sale worldwide, a choice that de Villers calls “humble and strict.” The nude-wood retail case echoes the stand-alone displays for Hermès perfume’s highest-concept and most expensive line, Hermessence. It is designed to be modular to accommodate new product lines as they’re released. If they perform well enough, retail outlets will expand and counter space will grow.
> 
> Though lipsticks will generate less income per square inch than silk or leather, beauty traditionally involves significant investment in marketing and advertising, which gives more visibility to the whole company, says luxury-industry adviser Mario Ortelli, of Ortelli & Company. “Chanel and Dior are proof that the beauty market for heritage brands can be massive,” he says, “but you cannot expect a big boost in revenue in the short term.”
> 
> Dumas says he avoids looking at what his competition is doing—and warns anyone working with him to avoid it, too. “Stay focused on what you want to say. For us, that means making an Hermès object,” he says. “We’re a house of artisans, with a lot of wisdom and good sense.” And now, if they’re in the mood, purple lips_.





Purseloco said:


> I wonder if they will be selling the lipsticks online?





img said:


> I don't think so because my SA would have suggested that when I told her I would be out of town.





Love Of My Life said:


> My understanding is  that the lipsticks will be on H.com





acrowcounted said:


> I’d be shocked if they weren’t put on the website. Maybe not on launch morning, since H is so technically challenged, but I would think these will definitely be an online category within a few weeks. I would even wager the front landing page will be Lipstick focused. Can’t wait to find out!





Purseloco said:


> I glad to hear this. I really want an orange lipstick, but I am two hours away from a store, and I am in Grad school. I wouldn't have time to go anyway.



From the interview with Dumas, posted on page 7 in this thread, linked it again as the first quote here in my post.


----------



## periogirl28

I was given the chance to see the mirror and the smaller rectangular lipstick case today. The mirror on a necklace is useful and has a little extension of the leather cord to pull it out for use. The sewing on the pieces I saw was slightly amateurish. The rectangle lipstick case is alas quite flimsy. There is not much stitching or glue to hold the shape firm and give it structure. I am a bit disappointed. Also due to unforeseen circumstances the launch is delayed at my local store. I was asked not to share photos so my apologies.


----------



## Angelian

periogirl28 said:


> I was given the chance to see the mirror and the smaller rectangular lipstick case today. The mirror on a necklace is useful and has a little extension of the leather cord to pull it out for use. The sewing on the pieces I saw was slightly amateurish. The rectangle lipstick case is alas quite flimsy. There is not much stitching or glue to hold the shape firm and give it structure. I am a bit disappointed. Also due to unforeseen circumstances the launch is delayed at my local store. I was asked not to share photos so my apologies.



Lucky you to see those, thank you so much for sharing!
Was very interested in the rectangular lipstick case, but going to hold off on asking my SA to track one down until I see/know more now.


----------



## periogirl28

Angelian said:


> Lucky you to see those, thank you so much for sharing!
> Was very interested in the rectangular lipstick case, but going to hold off on asking my SA to track one down until I see/know more now.


I think that’s best. When I pick it up the whole thing feels as if I could unfold it into one flat piece of leather, like a cardboard cake box. The mirror inside is pretty cute though.


----------



## img

periogirl28 said:


> I think that’s best. When I pick it up the whole thing feels as if I could unfold it into one flat piece of leather, like a cardboard cake box. The mirror inside is pretty cute though.



Thanks for this info!  I was interested in the case at first but my SA said retail will be near $1000 and that’s just too pricey for me!  I have my eye on a TPM this year and can’t justify half the cost on a lipstick case!  But I do want several lipsticks!


----------



## peonies13

papertiger said:


> I can imagine what they'll say about me "I fear Madame will need to be sent to Paris and it could take months"





Yoshi1296 said:


> Very interesting! I wouldn't mind trying the skincare! Imagine if they make a face cream that smells like Barenia...oof sweet jesus





momasaurus said:


> Will we have to spend $800 on lipsticks before we are “offered” foundation? But only in one color, right? [emoji23]



OMG you guys kill me! Thanks for the belly laughs today  



leechiyong said:


> WSJ just posted an article.


 Thanks for this - handy!



lolakitten said:


> I’m curious about the scent. There are some gorgeous lipsticks that I’ve purchased that I never wear because I don’t like the scent


 Ugg me too, I'm allergic to fragrance so while I am excited about the launch, I know I must adjust my expectations of being able to purchase. 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I mostly buy drugstore cosmetics and I don’t wear lipstick (only lip balm), but I must admit I might want to purchase one of the lipsticks just for the case.


 I love the case too! 



Love Of My Life said:


> I'm hoping that we can pick the individual case to put the shade of lipstick that appeals to us


 I was wondering the same thing, any info about this?



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I wonder if regular SAs will be responsible for cosmetics sales, or if Hermes will hire specialized cosmeticians for each boutique.


 I just received an invitation to the launch from my SA (same as @Ethengdurst - maybe I'll see you there!?) and she indicated there will be a specialist on site in this boutique at least. 



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I don’t wear lipstick, but the colors are beautiful. I might give myself a little gift of the lip balm, though. Just to get the case.


 I had the same thought!

@Meta too many posts to quote, but thanks for all your helpful borderline-omniscient info


----------



## momasaurus

I asked if the new makeup/skincare would include a men's line and was told no.


----------



## Liberté

momasaurus said:


> I asked if the new makeup/skincare would include a men's line and was told no.



If the products are unscented or not scented with something from the h women's perfumes section, I'm sure the skincare will be unisex like the hermessence range and a lot of the perfumes.


----------



## cravin

Just great.  Wife will get a lipstick she loves and will then need to buy a Birkin the same color to match.  Thanks Hermes.


----------



## Ethengdurst

I’m thinking of going @peonies13 but it’s a weekday therefore school day. I’m just gonna have to wait for the weekend to go to the boutique. Are you planning on going?


----------



## chicinthecity777

In Harrods magazine.


----------



## skybluesky

Did anyone get to see the lipsticks at SF or other stores that had it?


----------



## cravin

March 4th is the release date in US


----------



## skybluesky

cravin said:


> March 4th is the release date in US


Thank you!  I had gotten my dates mixed up, thought it was this Wednesday, not next Wednesday.


----------



## AlienaHermes

I guess I will have to visit them! I am really looking forward to seeing the colors IRL!


----------



## Amka

The lip balm was sold out already on Bergdorf Goodman?!
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rouge-lip-balm-prod156020100


----------



## Meta

Amka said:


> The lip balm was sold out already on Bergdorf Goodman?!
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rouge-lip-balm-prod156020100
> View attachment 4676920


Personally think it was an error, they accidentally have the link go live  as worldwide launch is March 4th. Given how Hermès increasingly controls their own narrative, I highly doubt they would allow another retailer to sell their product before themselves.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Meta said:


> Personally think it was an error, they accidentally have the link go live  as worldwide launch is March 4th. Given how Hermès increasingly controls their own narrative, I highly doubt they would allow another retailer to sell their product before themselves.



It was an error.
BG removed the items that were on .com
The matte lipsticks, the limited edition lipsticks, the lip balm, the lip shine, the brush were pulled
& likely the link will reappear at the appropriate time.


----------



## Flowerlily

Vogue Australia / Harper's Bazaar Singapore


----------



## SPBiaes

Flowerlily said:


> Vogue Australia / Harper's Bazaar Singapore
> View attachment 4679362
> View attachment 4679363
> View attachment 4679364
> View attachment 4679365
> View attachment 4679366
> View attachment 4679367
> View attachment 4679368


omg the model's waist is the same of the width of her face *faint*


----------



## chicinthecity777

SPBiaes said:


> omg the model's waist is the same of the width of her face *faint*


It's not to my eyes.


----------



## Mrs.Z

I follow this Beauty Blogger on IG, she purchased a few shades at BG and put up swatches and descriptions

https://www.temptalia.com/hermes-rouge-lipsticks-a-brief-preview/


----------



## this_is_rj

What department stores are going to be carrying them besides BG?


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mrs.Z said:


> I follow this Beauty Blogger on IG, she purchased a few shades at BG and put up swatches and descriptions
> 
> https://www.temptalia.com/hermes-rouge-lipsticks-a-brief-preview/



How did she purchase them before the launch, which was supposed to be on March 4?  Was that because of the mistake (I presume it was a mistake) last week, when they were on the BG website?

https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rouge-matte-lipstick-prod156020111


----------



## Love Of My Life

this_is_rj said:


> What department stores are going to be carrying them besides BG?



Bloomingdales & Saks


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> How did she purchase them before the launch, which was supposed to be on March 4?  Was that because of the mistake (I presume it was a mistake) last week, when they were on the BG website?
> 
> https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rouge-matte-lipstick-prod156020111



BG.com made an error. As soon as it was discovered, it was removed promptly.
The launch will be worldwide on March 4th & it was unfortunate that this particular blogger IMO did
not wait to "share" the swatches & descriptions until the launch.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Love Of My Life said:


> BG.com made an error. As soon as it was discovered, it was removed promptly.
> The launch will be worldwide on March 4th & it was unfortunate that this particular blogger IMO did
> not wait to "share" the swatches & descriptions until the launch.



I wonder if Hermes got wind of this and how their marketing department feels. Personally, I’d be livid.  JMO.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I wonder if Hermes got wind of this and how their marketing division feels.  Personally, I’d be livid.  JMO.



Would think so & rather indiscreet of this blogger to "share all this" when in all likelihood she was aware of
the launch date.JMO


----------



## lilyhermes

periogirl28 said:


> Yes I have both versions, the Eclat and the original.



I still have mine too in the Eclat version. Clarins produced them for Hermes but just in the Rouge H color. It didn't look particularly good on me . . . but I bought it anyway! Remember the little drawstring Rouge H moire taffeta pouch it came in?


----------



## momoc

Officially released in Australia (already 3/4 there  )

The Australian department store David Jones has them online now.
satin
https://www.davidjones.com/product/23373600
matte
https://www.davidjones.com/product/23373599

limited edition - immediately sold out!
https://www.davidjones.com/brand/hermes/makeup/23373607/Rouge-Hermès-Satin-Lipstick-Limited-Edition.html
lip balm - same
https://www.davidjones.com/brand/hermes/makeup/23373601/Rouge-Hermès-Moisturizing-Lip-Balm.html

lip pencil
https://www.davidjones.com/brand/hermes/makeup/23373602/Rouge-Hermès-Universal-Lip-Pencil.html

probably lots of swatches coming out now!
and yes looks like they are putting restrictions on how many one can order

hope everyone get what they want!


----------



## ak3

I can't wait, hope to buy tomorrow!


----------



## Possum

Thankyou @momoc! I just placed an order for Rose Encens. Second choice of Rose Epice already sold out [emoji28]


----------



## chkpfbeliever

Am I the only one thinking that the packaging looks cheap in comparison of the price?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Wonder when they will be listed on Hermes website?


----------



## periogirl28

lilyhermes said:


> I still have mine too in the Eclat version. Clarins produced them for Hermes but just in the Rouge H color. It didn't look particularly good on me . . . but I bought it anyway! Remember the little drawstring Rouge H moire taffeta pouch it came in?


Yes the 2 versions each have a a different fabric for the pouch. I love that touch. Thank you I didn’t realise they were by Clarins.


----------



## acrowcounted

Satin finishes: https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020105
Balm: https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/h...c_lcid=t5155489241300992lw5982187432116224li0
Pencil: https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/h...=&bc_lcid=t5155489241300992lw4715550036918272


----------



## acrowcounted

Limited editions
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020109
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020110
https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020113


----------



## acrowcounted

Lip Shine https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020112
Lip Brush https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020107
Matte Lipsticks https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-rgh-sat-ls-prod156020111


----------



## Possum

They are on the Australian site now, plus the cases and mirrors. Order confirmed for lip balm, limited edition matte lipstick Rose Inoui and Poppy lip shine. Cases seem to be gone already.


----------



## Meta

Stock image for Mirror in Rouge Piment


----------



## DoraSilky

Harrods has some online now -there are two colours of the limited edition.


----------



## De sac

Done!!! Rouge H purchased sight unseen. Thank you @DoraSilky !!


----------



## Handbag1234

I’ve ordered some lipsticks too. So excited!!


----------



## sunyeo78

momoc said:


> Reports of the leather cases’ prices (SNS posts I came across and the poster says they heard from their SA)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4668515
> 
> 394 EUR
> 
> View attachment 4668516
> 
> le pop up le rouge à lèvres
> 1500EUR (I was to be honest pretty shocked...)
> 
> View attachment 4668521
> 
> 545 EUR
> 
> and there are three leather colors for the case and mirror
> 
> Rouge H, Rouge Piment, Gold



For those interested, the lipstick case with the mirror is $500 USD and I believe it is in evercolor. (I will update as soon as I can verify).  This case isn't a hard structured case as a previous poster mentioned.  It is very loosely constructed by thin pieces of leather which I find to be a different take on a lipstick case as many are very structured.  The rose piment is a beautiful color and will be easy to find in any bag (except those with a red interior).  Good luck to all of those on the search for the perfect lipstick!


----------



## Miss Al

I bought 3 lipsticks. 1 limited edition, 1 satin finish and 1 matte... all in different shades of pink. There were 3 shades of limited edition at my store.


----------



## Luvbolide

chkpfbeliever said:


> Am I the only one thinking that the packaging looks cheap in comparison of the price?




I don’t care for the packaging at all!  To me, they are not at all luxe looking.


----------



## lolakitten

Nothing in Canada yet


----------



## Flowerlily




----------



## Hautedistrict

Went earlier today to my home store it was packed, I saw someone buying the whole collection , Got two Rose Boisé and Beige Naturel.


----------



## Angelian

https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/make-up/lips/#||Category

https://www.hermes.com/nl/en/make-up/accessories/#||Category


----------



## Miss Al

This is what I got.
Limited edition Corail
Satin finish Rose Mexique
Matte finish Rose Indien

The store also gave me a sample kit in a nice square box.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Available now at Bloomingdale’s.


----------



## Angelian

Just ordered only the Poppy Lip Shine. 
Any colours will have to try in person, it’s too difficult to buy based on pics, so hoping they will have some left.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

And Saks.

https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/HER...eup/Lips/shop/_/N-1z12sc5Z52fqs2?Ne=399545537


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I have found using the words "Rouge Hermes" useful when searching department store websites. If using just the word Hermes, I kept getting a list of fragrances, but no makeup products.

Thanks TPF for all the links so far. Happy Shopping!


----------



## Goodfrtune

Bought four of the lipsticks from Saks online-Limited edition Corail Fou, Orange Boite and Rose Encens in Satin and Beige Natural in Suede. Hope I like them


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

It will be interesting to see how soon these are sold out at each of the stores.


----------



## MommyDaze

I have a weakness for lipstick/lipgloss. Ordered 4 lipsticks and a lip pencil sight unseen: Rose Bois and Rouge H matte; Rose Encens and LE Violet Incensé Satin. Can’t wait to receive them!


----------



## acrowcounted

Available on hermes.com USA now too

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search...effacet=object_type_filter|relevance|Category


----------



## Miss Al

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It will be interesting to see how soon these are sold out at each of the stores.



The lipsticks were flying off the shelves at my store...


----------



## img

Just ordered online!

Poppy Shine 
Rogue Casaque in Mat 
Beige Kalahari in Satine


----------



## AlienaHermes

I was in store for the presentation today, and it was literally madness! It was around 11, a time when my store is normally not crowded at all, and it was packed! I saw at least 4 people buying almost everything while I was there...

I ended with 3 lipsticks (one of them limited edition) and the lip balm. I am curious about durability. I have to say most of the colors looked quite rich and pigmented, and the packaging looks better IRL in my opinion.


----------



## Muffin_Top

https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/maquillage/levres/
They are available on the French website too. I guess they will sell out soon (even though I'm not purchasing any of them ^^. Or maybe only the lip balm in case of good reviews. Or perhaps a color or two, just to check I'm not a lipstick person)


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Anyone know when the lipstick refills will be available? 

Since I am not able to try them on in person today, I only purchased a few online knowing I can refill the case with a shade I like once I see them in real life.


----------



## surfchick

I was just told by the SM said no holds on the lipsticks.


----------



## Meta

sunyeo78 said:


> For those interested, the lipstick case with the mirror is $500 USD and I believe it is in evercolor. (I will update as soon as I can verify).


As mentioned earlier (refer quote below), the leather accessories are all made in Veau Madame and comes in the three colors mentioned for now. 



Meta said:


> Think a lip case with an integrated mirror, a pop-up lipstick case, and a moon-shaped mirror on a cord – all of which are created in *Madame calfskin and available in 3 shades (Rouge Piment, Rouge H and Gold)*, to complete the makeup ritual.


----------



## Purseloco

I got the orange lipstick I wanted on Hermes.com. YEAH! 
Rouge Hermes, Satin lipstick, Orange Boîte.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Ordered the lip balm USA site!


----------



## lolakitten

Yay! They are up in Canada 
I only ordered one for now. $87... I want to make sure I like them before I consider more colours.


----------



## odette57

Available in nordstrom too!
https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hermes...cbot&recs_page_type=product&recs_seed=5562136


----------



## izzyParis

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Ordered the lip balm USA site!


I just did the exact same thing!  Weird that the USA site doesn’t have a drop down section for make up like the French site does, but nevertheless I was able to order.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

odette57 said:


> Available in nordstrom too!
> https://shop.nordstrom.com/s/hermes...cbot&recs_page_type=product&recs_seed=5562136



Look how many people are viewing.


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

izzyParis said:


> I just did the exact same thing!  Weird that the USA site doesn’t have a drop down section for make up like the French site does, but nevertheless I was able to order.


I can’t wait to see if 67 times better than chapstick!


----------



## odette57

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Look how many people are viewing.
> 
> View attachment 4681499


yeah, it's crazy!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I can’t wait to see if 67 times better than chapstick!



You can tell that it is by the case it comes in.


----------



## momoc

Yep looks like they selling out pretty fast! My SA is a little surprised at how popular it is (she thought it was going to be popular but this is a little crazier than she thought). To get the limited edition ones, I'd definitely have to do it immediately this morning. Sadly I can't go, work is a little crazy this week...and also, yes they are required to sell them in person & no hold.

Even the regular ones are selling out here & there online, but I assume "regular" means they will have more stock and I will be patient. The limited edition shades are actually not my cup of tea for the most part, but I kinda want just to get the different case! Priorities, aye...


----------



## jwells79

Luvbolide said:


> I don’t care for the packaging at all!  To me, they are not at all luxe looking.



Yes, I'd have to agree.  I expected a little more on the packaging.  Hopefully the product inside is oh so good, we won't mind the cover.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Almost all of them are already on backorder at Bergdorf’s.


----------



## acrowcounted

I wonder if the stores taking back orders (NM, BG) will eventually ship or cancel.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

odette57 said:


> yeah, it's crazy!



They’re all Purse Forum members.


----------



## izzyParis

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I can’t wait to see if 67 times better than chapstick!


Seriously!  I currently use aquaphor and I am really hoping that it is at least on par with my current selection.  Hermès addiction is clearly real.


----------



## c18027

I received this notification from Bergdorf. Their links were still active prior to the “official” product launch. Thankfully, I spread my purchases between Bergdorf, Saks, Bloomingdales, and Hermès, anticipating that certain orders may be canceled.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

c18027 said:


> I received this notification from Bergdorf. Their links were still active prior to the “official” product launch. Thankfully, I spread my purchases between Bergdorf, Saks, Bloomingdales, and Hermès, anticipating that certain orders may be canceled.
> 
> View attachment 4681540



You’ll get a 10% coupon!


----------



## MommyDaze

c18027 said:


> I received this notification from Bergdorf. Their links were still active prior to the “official” product launch. Thankfully, I spread my purchases between Bergdorf, Saks, Bloomingdales, and Hermès, anticipating that certain orders may be canceled.
> 
> View attachment 4681540


I got the same notification   Luckily I was able to get the items on that order from h.com just now (provided that one doesn’t cancel as well).


----------



## MommyDaze

acrowcounted said:


> I wonder if the stores taking back orders (NM, BG) will eventually ship or cancel.


I wonder the same. Just ordered the LE that I have on back order at Saks from Nordstrom just in case...


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

c18027 said:


> I received this notification from Bergdorf. Their links were still active prior to the “official” product launch. Thankfully, I spread my purchases between Bergdorf, Saks, Bloomingdales, and Hermès, anticipating that certain orders may be canceled.
> 
> View attachment 4681540



I ordered from a variety of stores as well. One item has shipped from Bergdorf's already, but one of my other items is still "in process". Fingers crossed it actually ships!


----------



## Genie27

I just picked up the Rose Indien Mat and the LE Violet Intense (the case matched my pico so I got that rather than the Rouge H), and the lip pencil. 

I will try them on tonight and update my first impression on feel/longevity etc - I only swatched on my hand as the store was quite busy and I was short on time but the mats didn’t feel drying. 

I prefer the feel of the LE case - the permabrass on the main line felt cold in my hand. 

Worth the hype? I’ve yet to decide, but I found the range of colours quite wearable.


----------



## papertiger

Very pleased to say I bought the 2 I was most interested in, the limited edition 27 matte Rose Inoui and the 48 matte Rose Boise. 

The rose Inoui is quite vibrant for me but it's not _too_ light, and I think it helps it's matte which I tend to 'dilute' over lip balm anyway - and Summer is around the corner. Sorry, but out of the 3 it's the only Ltd. Ed I could wear daily and I_ had_ to have _that_ case  .


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I just picked up the Rose Indien Mat and the LE Violet Intense (the case matched my pico so I got that rather than the Rouge H), and the lip pencil.
> 
> I will try them on tonight and update my first impression on feel/longevity etc - I only swatched on my hand as the store was quite busy and I was short on time but the mats didn’t feel drying.
> 
> I prefer the feel of the LE case - the permabrass on the main line felt cold in my hand.
> 
> Worth the hype? I’ve yet to decide, but I found the range of colours quite wearable.



 I think this is most def the colour for you 

Can't honestly believe I'm this excited about lipstick but it seems to be true


----------



## Genie27

papertiger said:


> I think this is most def the colour for you
> 
> Can't honestly believe I'm this excited about lipstick but it seems to be true


I sent my SA a photo of a post-it with all my first choice shades listed. More as a reference for us both, and I was thrilled to find that when I picked colours in person, I was basically checking off my list. I also liked Rose Velours and Rose Bleu on me.

Haha, the last time I was excited was when you recommended YSl Lip Tattoo and I discovered it was an upgrade to the GA Lip Magnet.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Everyone, please post pics when you can!


----------



## c18027

The Pop-Up Lipstick Cases are still available on U.S. H.com:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pop-up-lipstick-case-H078373CA37/


----------



## c18027

The Lipstick Cases with Mirror are also still available:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lipstick-case-with-mirror-H078371CK55/


----------



## Bova123

I was able to go to my home store in Boston today, arriving about 10:30am. Surprisingly there were only a couple of other people there shopping for lipsticks. Thanks to this helpful thread, I was able to go in having a good idea about which colors I wanted to try. I ended up coming home with 4...yikes!, plus the universal lip pencil.  They feel quite nice on, and hopefully will not be drying on the lips. I only picked the satin versions. To my surprise, I actually like the Rose Zinolin the best out of all, one that I had not put on my "to try" list. Go figure...H magic again!

The four that I chose from L to R below are:
Rose Zinolin
Rose Mexique
Rose Lipstick
Rouge Piment
A couple of notes: although the Rose Mexique and the Rose Lipstick look very similar, on me the Mexique is a very bright pink, whereas the Rose Lipstick has a slight coral undertone, thereby a warmer, subtler look. I also thought I would prefer Rouge Casaque for a red, but ended up liking Rouge Piment on me as more of a true/blue red. And again, the Rose Zinolin is just lovely, and unexpected for me!


----------



## img

I got my shipping confirmation!!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bova123 said:


> I was able to go to my home store in Boston today, arriving about 10:30am. Surprisingly there were only a couple of other people there shopping for lipsticks. Thanks to this helpful thread, I was able to go in having a good idea about which colors I wanted to try. I ended up coming home with 4...yikes!, plus the universal lip pencil.  They feel quite nice on, and hopefully will not be drying on the lips. I only picked the satin versions. To my surprise, I actually like the Rose Zinolin the best out of all, one that I had not put on my "to try" list. Go figure...H magic again!
> 
> The four that I chose from L to R below are:
> Rose Zinolin
> Rose Mexique
> Rose Lipstick
> Rouge Piment
> A couple of notes: although the Rose Mexique and the Rose Lipstick look very similar, on me the Mexique is a very bright pink, whereas the Rose Lipstick has a slight coral undertone, thereby a warmer, subtler look. I also thought I would prefer Rouge Casaque for a red, but ended up liking Rouge Piment on me as more of a true/blue red. And again, the Rose Zinolin is just lovely, and unexpected for me!
> View attachment 4681680



Absolutely lovely colors.     Great choices.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## missD

I got my shipping confirmation for 

Rose Encens from Bergdorf and Rose Boise from Saks!


----------



## Aribb

Went to my local Hermes store and pick up these.


----------



## img

Aribb said:


> Went to my local Hermes store and pick up these.


Is that the Poppy Shine?  How do you like it?


----------



## hoot

Aribb said:


> Went to my local Hermes store and pick up these.


Wow!  
Can you please name the color of the mauve/pink one on the end? (right side of photo) I purchased a few online. Hoping this is one of them!


----------



## Aribb

img said:


> Is that the Poppy Shine?  How do you like it?


Yes. That’s the poppy shine. Works well with my matte 78 – Rose Velours. Apply the shine in the center really enhances the color.


----------



## Rhl2987

Genie27 said:


> I just picked up the Rose Indien Mat and the LE Violet Intense (the case matched my pico so I got that rather than the Rouge H), and the lip pencil.
> 
> I will try them on tonight and update my first impression on feel/longevity etc - I only swatched on my hand as the store was quite busy and I was short on time but the mats didn’t feel drying.
> 
> I prefer the feel of the LE case - the permabrass on the main line felt cold in my hand.
> 
> Worth the hype? I’ve yet to decide, but I found the range of colours quite wearable.


Love your choices!


----------



## img

Aribb said:


> Yes. That’s the poppy shine. Works well with my matte 78 – Rose Velours. Apply the shine in the center really enhances the color.


I bought the Poppy Shine among others online today but hoped to wear it alone.  Does it have any good shine or tint when worn alone?  Any comment on staying power on this and the others you bought?
Thanks!!


----------



## Aribb

hoot said:


> Wow!
> Can you please name the color of the mauve/pink one on the end? (right side of photo) I purchased a few online. Hoping this is one of them!


Balm, Poppy Shine, 48 Rose Boisé, 59 Rose Dakar, 50 Rose Zinzolin, 78Rose Velours & 18 Rose Encens


----------



## WhyMrBabcock!

Love Of My Life said:


> It was an error.
> BG removed the items that were on .com
> The matte lipsticks, the limited edition lipsticks, the lip balm, the lip shine, the brush were pulled
> & likely the link will reappear at the appropriate time.


I wonder how this lip balm compares to the lip balm La Prairie used to have - it was exceptional in feel and hydration ...I tend to have extremely dry skin and that lip balm was worth it- hope the H one (when they restock) will be a good replacement...


----------



## Aribb

img said:


> I bought the Poppy Shine among others online today but hoped to wear it alone.  Does it have any good shine or tint when worn alone?  Any comment on staying power on this and the others you bought?
> Thanks!!


No tint just shine. Not super shine (hate oily shine). Just enough shine looks more natural.


----------



## acrowcounted

Did anyone purchase the lip brush and if so, can you comment about if it comes with a cap?


----------



## lilyhermes

Jbizzybeetle said:


> I can’t wait to see if 67 times better than chapstick!


This gave me a much-needed laugh! I'm wondering the same thing. Obviously, we have all sipped a bit of the H Kool-Aid. But, it's so much fun, isn't it


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

lilyhermes said:


> This gave me a much-needed laugh! I'm wondering the same thing. Obviously, we have all sipped a bit of the H Kool-Aid. But, it's so much fun, isn't it


Yes! I don’t wear lipstick but lavish the balm.  If this delights, might try the gloss. glad you laughed!


----------



## Genie27

I like the feel of the RI - went on easily, and dried just enough that it did not smear onto the lip of my water bottle 5 minutes later, but still feels suede-y/creamy without feeling gloopy.

And after eating dinner / drinks it’s still on my lips. I’m very pleased with it. Tomorrow I will wear the lip pencil and violet to work


----------



## hoot

Aribb said:


> Balm, Poppy Shine, 48 Rose Boisé, 59 Rose Dakar, 50 Rose Zinzolin, 78Rose Velours & 18 Rose Encens


Thank you! It is one of the ones I bought!


----------



## Bova123

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Absolutely lovely colors.     Great choices.  Thanks for posting!


Thank you HNN, I may have gone a bit overboard however! 



Aribb said:


> Went to my local Hermes store and pick up these.


Really wonderful group of colors aribb, enjoy!


----------



## sf_newyorker

I went in to up a scarf on hold and couldn’t resist checking out the lipsticks. I’m a gloss kind of person but I was subtly impressed by the palettes. I tried a few on - yes, they are vibrant and seemed to have lasting power but I didn’t purchase though I may go back for the poppy shine (great for spring with that hint of sparkle) and neutral-esque Rose Boise.  And for those buying at the boutiques this week, they’ve a rouge orange shopping bag! I took home a sample to help with my decision.


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Did anyone purchase the lip brush and if so, can you comment about if it comes with a cap?


No cap I believe.


----------



## bluerosespf

c18027 said:


> The Pop-Up Lipstick Cases are still available on U.S. H.com:
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/pop-up-lipstick-case-H078373CA37/



Yikes. I was thinking of getting one to use as a pill case, but at that price probably not. It's nearly 4x the price of the mirror case!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

periogirl28 said:


> No cap I believe.


No cap no sale....though I thought early press photos showed an option to purchase the lip pencil and brush in a nice case, and I would consider that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jbizzybeetle said:


> No cap no sale....though I thought early press photos showed an option to purchase the lip pencil and brush in a nice case, and I would consider that.



The LIP PENCIL has a cap no case & the Lip Brush just has a protective cover


----------



## acrowcounted

I saw this one picture on insta which made me wonder if there was some sort of “clochette” themed cap/lid.


----------



## risaxu

I was able to nab 64 in Satine and in Matte! One for my friend's birthday present and one for myself. My SA it was crazy all day yesterday. I wasn't able to make it until 15 mins before close (boo work.)


----------



## Suzil

How are you ladies liking these? Is the quality good? Worth it?


----------



## mygoodies

Ordered mine from H.com. I was surprised it came in a bag-size dust bag! And the box is HUGE for lippies only LOL


----------



## mygoodies

Jbizzybeetle said:


> No cap no sale....though I thought early press photos showed an option to purchase the lip pencil and brush in a nice case, and I would consider that.


No cap  just a black plastic sleeve. Useless for traveling. I’ll use the brush to apply cream shadows instead as I never use lip brush to apply my lipstick


----------



## risaxu

Suzil said:


> How are you ladies liking these? Is the quality good? Worth it?


So far so good! I actually love the very subtle fragrance. I applied before heading into the office today and only had to reapply after eating lunch! I'll def be buying Poppy and more colors!


----------



## daydreamflower

Just ordered 75 - rouge amazone ... hope its buildable, because i prefer sheer lipsticks. Can't wait to receive it 

Would love to see swatches of the other colors


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Ladies, we need some glamour shots!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Ladies, we need some glamour shots!



You may may have to wait a couple of days, I'm not leaving the house tomorrow. I am sure we will have glamourzons among us.

Edited to say: Michelle Wang has a video on Orange Boîte and Beige 'something' (was it Kalahari?) The orange looked surprisingly gorgeous (though not for me)


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> You may may have to wait a couple of days, I'm not leaving the house tomorrow. I am sure we will have glamourzons among us.
> 
> Edited to say: Michelle Wang has a video on Orange Boîte and Beige 'something' (was it Kalahari?) The orange looked surprisingly gorgeous (though not for me)




BTW, is there an Orange Boîte matte and another in satin coz MW says bought/likes satins (unless I wasn't paying attention). I have a sneaking suspicion she was in a hurry and got it slightly wrong, I think Orange Boîte is MATTE 

Annoying the models have the colours placed on them post-production. I'd like to see H using real shots of models actually wearing each colour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

To Lolakitten & other t'pfers who are celebrating their birthdays this month with the addition of the special launch
of Hermes lipsticks ...Happy Birthday all.. it was fun getting my lipsticks (limited edition as well), balm, lip pencil & lip brush yesterday with a fellow tPF'er


----------



## momoc

papertiger said:


> BTW, is there an Orange Boîte matte and another in satin coz MW says bought/likes satins (unless I wasn't paying attention). I have a sneaking suspicion she was in a hurry and got it slightly wrong, I think Orange Boîte is MATTE
> 
> Annoying the models have the colours placed on them post-production. I'd like to see H using real shots of models actually wearing each colour.



I believe there are both! The three "Iconic" shades both have a satin and a matte - orange boite, rouge H and rouge casaque


----------



## carlinha

papertiger said:


> You may may have to wait a couple of days, I'm not leaving the house tomorrow. I am sure we will have glamourzons among us.
> 
> Edited to say: Michelle Wang has a video on Orange Boîte and Beige 'something' (was it Kalahari?) The orange looked surprisingly gorgeous (though not for me)



omg thank you for sharing this!!!  So thrilled to see the Beige Kalahari on an asian woman, it's one of the colors i ordered online without trying, hoping it was going to be a perfect neutral.  fingers crossed!! xx


----------



## Israeli_Flava

papertiger said:


> You may may have to wait a couple of days, I'm not leaving the house tomorrow. I am sure we will have glamourzons among us.
> 
> Edited to say: Michelle Wang has a video on Orange Boîte and Beige 'something' (was it Kalahari?) The orange looked surprisingly gorgeous (though not for me)



Thank you for posting! I loved this and don't normally watch make up vids. I was so surprised at how wonderful the orange looked on her! Wow! I think I'll try the #13....


----------



## carlinha

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you for posting! I loved this and don't normally watch make up vids. I was so surprised at how wonderful the orange looked on her! Wow! I think I'll try the #13....


hahaha great minds think alike, i ordered #13 and thrilled to see it in the video on an asian lady.  can't wait for it to get here!!


----------



## papertiger

Israeli_Flava said:


> Thank you for posting! I loved this and don't normally watch make up vids. I was so surprised at how wonderful the orange looked on her! Wow! I think I'll try the #13....





carlinha said:


> hahaha great minds think alike, i ordered #13 and thrilled to see it in the video on an asian lady.  can't wait for it to get here!!



I agree, both look _great_ on her.

One of the reasons I like MW is that she usually knows very well what suits her. She's also honest .


----------



## Israeli_Flava

carlinha said:


> hahaha great minds think alike, i ordered #13 and thrilled to see it in the video on an asian lady.  can't wait for it to get here!!


Ohhhhh yes! I'll wait and see it on u!!!! I'm afraid but will snap it if you love it. That's a safer shade for me so I'm hopeful!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

The limited edition lipsticks have been popping on and off the USA Hermes site today. Just wanted to share, as I know these colors went fast!


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> I believe there are both! The three "Iconic" shades both have a satin and a matte - orange boite, rouge H and rouge casaque



Thank you


----------



## corgimom11

picked up a classic natural matte lipstick and the lip balm today. I am loving the lip balm especially!!!


----------



## lanit

Super happy my SA set up an appointment with makeup artist. Within 45 minutes four lip colors were the finalists, two came home, the other two when next shipment arrives. Adore the packaging, in fact the packaging grabbed hold of me more than lip colors lol. Probably because I have quite a few lipsticks by Tom Ford. Rouge Casaque and Violet intense came home with me. Poppy Shine for DD, Coral feu and Rose Encens coming soon.





Rouge Casaque Satin


----------



## papertiger

lanit said:


> Super happy my SA set up an appointment with makeup artist. Within 45 minutes four lip colors were the finalists, two came home, the other two when next shipment arrives. Adore the packaging, in fact the packaging grabbed hold of me more than lip colors lol. Probably because I have quite a few lipsticks by Tom Ford. Rouge Casaque and Violet intense came home with me. Poppy Shine for DD, Coral feu and Rose Encens coming soon.
> View attachment 4682949
> View attachment 4682950
> 
> View attachment 4682954
> 
> Rouge Casaque Satin



Joyous


----------



## justapixel

I’ve had a long two days of online shopping. I went to Saks, Bloomies, NM, and H. Everytime I put some in my cart and get another, the first would be gone. I’d try from another store, same thing. Over and over, they were disappearing like magic, like a Jeffree Star launch.

I didn’t leave empty handed-I ended up with the sheer poppy, although that one is delayed for 3 weeks. And I got the Rose Drakar and the purple one that starts with a Z, which should be here this week. I’m really a beige kalahari type so was disappointed I couldn’t get that one. I’m sure I’ll enjoy the purple but rose is not my color-well see. I’m hoping it’s magic.  These are going to have to be miracle lip plumpers/wrinkle-reducers for me to continue buying at this price though, although I’ll likely fall for limited editions.(I don’t live near a boutique, don’t know a SA and I just buy what’s online. Nobody is calling me for anything. . ) and I think you refill for 47 in store. 

I wasn’t crazy about the brush and not fond of wax lipliner. The case that pops up the lipstick was unique but I don’t really need a case. I might have purchased the mirror pendant but that must have been for stores only. Never saw one. So if course I had to buy another coin purse. .

So they should arrive soon and we’ll see what they are about. For Hermes, A very successful launch; now we’ll see what they can do with eyeshadow that hasn’t been done.


----------



## papertiger

justapixel said:


> I’ve had a long two days of online shopping. I went to Saks, Bloomies, NM, and H. Everytime I put some in my cart and get another, the first would be gone. I’d try from another store, same thing. Over and over, they were disappearing like magic, like a Jeffree Star launch.
> 
> I didn’t leave empty handed-I ended up with the sheer poppy, although that one is delayed for 3 weeks. And I got the Rose Drakar and the purple one that starts with a Z, which should be here this week. I’m really a beige kalahari type so was disappointed I couldn’t get that one. I’m sure I’ll enjoy the purple but rose is not my color-well see. I’m hoping it’s magic.  These are going to have to be miracle lip plumpers/wrinkle-reducers for me to continue buying at this price though, although I’ll likely fall for limited editions.(I don’t live near a boutique, don’t know a SA and I just buy what’s online. Nobody is calling me for anything. . ) and I think you refill for 47 in store.
> 
> I wasn’t crazy about the brush and not fond of wax lipliner. The case that pops up the lipstick was unique but I don’t really need a case. I might have purchased the mirror pendant but that must have been for stores only. Never saw one. So if course I had to buy another coin purse. .
> 
> So they should arrive soon and we’ll see what they are about. For Hermes, A very successful launch; now we’ll see what they can do with eyeshadow that hasn’t been done.



Not to worry about the ones you couldn't buy because H will restock the non-Ltd Eds soon enough, and actually as more and more people show off the colours and texture (tpf and elsewhere) you may change your mind as what suits. There are another couple of Hermes lipstick YT vids online now, including another lady with Satin BK and REncens and yet another with BK and Rose Epice.


----------



## dublineuse

I got Rouge Bleu (matte) - but they all seem gorgeous !
The SA gave me four samples to try, i am delighted ! she was asian and wore Rouge Piment herself ; looked amazing !


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

dublineuse said:


> I got Rouge Bleu (matte) - but they all seem gorgeous !
> The SA gave me four samples to try, i am delighted ! she was asian and wore Rouge Piment herself ; looked amazing !



This shade is beautiful on you.  Thanks for posting!


----------



## papertiger

Gosh, this Singaporean lady has bought (at least) 14 including 2 Ltd Eds. 

Not sure the penny has dropped or the message is getting through about refills/cases. 




Please note her lighting seems to be quite off to me (yellow bias) and so reds may seem more brown and pinks more salmon/coral.


----------



## papertiger

dublineuse said:


> I got Rouge Bleu (matte) - but they all seem gorgeous !
> The SA gave me four samples to try, i am delighted ! she was asian and wore Rouge Piment herself ; looked amazing !



Stunning. Lovely to see such a bright red matte looking so nice.


----------



## lolakitten

Love Of My Life said:


> To Lolakitten & other t'pfers who are celebrating their birthdays this month with the addition of the special launch
> of Hermes lipsticks ...Happy Birthday all.. it was fun getting my lipsticks (limited edition as well), balm, lip pencil & lip brush yesterday with a fellow tPF'er



Thank you!!! 

I ordered Rose Encens, but I’m still waiting for it to ship... 
I’m tempted to order Rouge Amazon when they restock... H.com Canada is sold out of all of them except one colour!
I just hope my order doesn’t get cancelled


----------



## surfchick

lanit said:


> Super happy my SA set up an appointment with makeup artist. Within 45 minutes four lip colors were the finalists, two came home, the other two when next shipment arrives. Adore the packaging, in fact the packaging grabbed hold of me more than lip colors lol. Probably because I have quite a few lipsticks by Tom Ford. Rouge Casaque and Violet intense came home with me. Poppy Shine for DD, Coral feu and Rose Encens coming soon.
> View attachment 4682949
> View attachment 4682950
> 
> View attachment 4682954
> 
> Rouge Casaque Satin


My favorite lipsticks are Tom Ford so I am curious to see how Hermes compares. I am going this afternoon and crossing my fingers they aren't all sold out!


----------



## Meta

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Anyone know when the lipstick refills will be available?


I was told from June 6th onwards for the refills. Also, the beauty SA shared that quite a few customers have asked for brighter colors for the leather accessories or neutrals like Etoupe. They've been sharing the feedback with Paris, so guess we'll find out if they listen and produce other colors aside from the current three. 

The leather cases are rather flimsy, like @periogirl28 shared. The case with mirror has no stitching other than stitching on the leather tab attached to the mirror. 

The pop-up case isn't very sturdy either. For the price, it's better spent on a TPM Evelyne.


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

My bloomies order has arrived!



Rose Boise, poppy lip shine, balm


----------



## Bova123

I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!


----------



## TeeCee77

Touché H, Touché. Just got this amazing press packet!!!
Too bad I already bought several  But luckily none of these colors!!
H knows me too well...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531



This is gorgeous and the color is wonderful on you!    Thank you so much for posting!!


----------



## Txoceangirl

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Gorgeous!!!! Keep posting that beautiful face.  

The color is less bold than I expected...lovely!


----------



## Bova123

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This is gorgeous and the color is wonderful on you!    Thank you so much for posting!!


Thank you so much HNN, it has quite the staying power as well!



Txoceangirl said:


> Gorgeous!!!! Keep posting that beautiful face.
> 
> The color is less bold than I expected...lovely!


You are too kind Txoceangirl...it is less bold than the online pictures, but still a bright pink, also not as dark of a pink as Rose Dakar, which I also tried.


----------



## Handbag1234

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531



colour looks fabulous on you. Thank you for posting.


----------



## Pivoine66

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Thank you for posting. Perfect colour with the scarf. Beautiful colour on beautiful lips. You look very pretty to me!


----------



## Bova123

Handbag1234 said:


> colour looks fabulous on you. Thank you for posting.





Pivoine66 said:


> Thank you for posting. Beautiful colour on beautiful lips. You look very pretty to me!


Thank you so much both handbag1234 and pivoine66


----------



## hclubfan

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Well I am also the proud owner of a “ mature face”, and I think you look fabulous, as does this colour of lipstick! I find that as I get older, wearing brighter colours on my lips helps boost my complexion. I bought one of the limited edition colours, corail feu, and I can’t wait to receive it!


----------



## starprism_7

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


I think you look spectacular ❤️ The color looks amazing on you


----------



## Stephy

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> My bloomies order has arrived!
> View attachment 4683505
> View attachment 4683506
> 
> Rose Boise, poppy lip shine, balm


Hi!  Does the poppy lip shine has an orange tint when apply on lips please? Thanks in advance


----------



## Purse_Shoe_Lover

Stephy said:


> Hi!  Does the poppy lip shine has an orange tint when apply on lips please? Thanks in advance


Not on my lips! Just a nice shine! I actually really like it!


----------



## papertiger

Purse_Shoe_Lover said:


> My bloomies order has arrived!
> View attachment 4683505
> View attachment 4683506
> 
> Rose Boise, poppy lip shine, balm



Poppy lip shine looks so lovely


----------



## papertiger

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531



Beautiful Bova!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531



Beautiful on you, Bova


----------



## cravin

Wife picked up two today at the boutique. Rouge H satin and Violet Insense satin.  This is a pic after four hours of her wearing it and she said she’s never had a lipstick last as long and it hasn’t dried out her lips at all.  She thought they were expensive for lipstick at first but said worth every penny a few hours later.


----------



## acrowcounted

Nearly all colors are available on hermes .com again currently.


----------



## Bova123

hclubfan said:


> Well I am also the proud owner of a “ mature face”, and I think you look fabulous, as does this colour of lipstick! I find that as I get older, wearing brighter colours on my lips helps boost my complexion. I bought one of the limited edition colours, corail feu, and I can’t wait to receive it!


Thank you so much hclubfan, I hope you love your corail feu, which unfortunately did not look quite right on me. It is a gorgeous color!



starprism_7 said:


> I think you look spectacular ❤️ The color looks amazing on you


Thank you kindly star prism!



papertiger said:


> Beautiful Bova!


Awww, thanks so much dear papertiger!



Love Of My Life said:


> Beautiful on you, Bova


Thank you so very much Love Of My Life!



cravin said:


> Wife picked up two today at the boutique. Rouge H satin and Violet Insense satin.  This is a pic after four hours of her wearing it and she said she’s never had a lipstick last as long and it hasn’t dried out her lips at all.  She thought they were expensive for lipstick at first but said worth every penny a few hours later.
> 
> View attachment 4683638


Just gorgeous!!


----------



## cravin

That she is.  The lipstick is nice too.


----------



## TeeCee77

So ya, I’m set forever....


----------



## Love Of My Life

cravin said:


> That she is.  The lipstick is nice too.



That's what we like to hear!! Enjoy!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> Nearly all colors are available on hermes .com again currently.



Thanks for monitoring H.com for us & posting an update
I wanted several more Limited Edition shades to switch out my lippes so I was able to order
& an extra lip pencil which I really like


----------



## Love Of My Life

TeeCee77 said:


> So ya, I’m set forever....



Any favorites yet?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Anyone try Rouge H #85?


----------



## TeeCee77

Love Of My Life said:


> Any favorites yet?


Loving the beiges (but that’s my comfort zone)! The balm and gloss are amazing. I am going to venture out and try the others tomorrow and I will report back!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> So ya, I’m set forever....



What a collection!     Enjoy them all!


----------



## lanit

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Bova dear, you look beautiful in this pink.


----------



## lanit

hclubfan said:


> Well I am also the proud owner of a “ mature face”, and I think you look fabulous, as does this colour of lipstick! I find that as I get older, wearing brighter colours on my lips helps boost my complexion. I bought one of the limited edition colours, corail feu, and I can’t wait to receive it!


Twins again dear *hclub*, lol!


----------



## cravin

Love Of My Life said:


> Anyone try Rouge H #85?



Wife bought it today and loves it.


----------



## textilegirl

dublineuse said:


> I got Rouge Bleu (matte) - but they all seem gorgeous !
> The SA gave me four samples to try, i am delighted ! she was asian and wore Rouge Piment herself ; looked amazing !





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This shade is beautiful on you.  Thanks for posting!



Wowza *dublineuse*, *HNN* is absolutely right, this one is just stunning on you!!! Congrats!


----------



## textilegirl

lanit said:


> Super happy my SA set up an appointment with makeup artist. Within 45 minutes four lip colors were the finalists, two came home, the other two when next shipment arrives. Adore the packaging, in fact the packaging grabbed hold of me more than lip colors lol. Probably because I have quite a few lipsticks by Tom Ford. Rouge Casaque and Violet intense came home with me. Poppy Shine for DD, Coral feu and Rose Encens coming soon.
> View attachment 4682949
> View attachment 4682950
> 
> View attachment 4682954
> 
> Rouge Casaque Satin


*l.* - love this on you!


----------



## textilegirl

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Gorgeous *Bova*!!!!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I love a good rose lipstick. I am wearing #40 Rose Satin.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I love a good rose lipstick. I am wearing #40 Rose Satin.
> 
> View attachment 4683753
> 
> View attachment 4683752



This color is very pretty on you, and the texture looks nice, too!


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> Loving the beiges (but that’s my comfort zone)! The balm and gloss are amazing. I am going to venture out and try the others tomorrow and I will report back!


I’m curious which beiges you got! I have my eye on a couple!


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m loving the poppy lip shine! I think it does add a tiny tint of orange to the lips, especially when one of the glitter specks catches the light, but it’s more of a golden shine than true orange, imo. I anticipate wearing it daily.


----------



## Luvbolide

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531




This is lovely on you, Bova!  I am putting it down on my list of possibilities!  Love your plisse, too.  Can’t make out the design, though.  Which scarf is it?


----------



## Maedi

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531



Bova, you are beautiful and this color is very complimentary to your complexion. You look fresh and ready for spring.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> This color is very pretty on you, and the texture looks nice, too!



Thanks so much!


----------



## ayc

Sorry if this has been mentioned before... are this limited gift sets?  I asked my SA about this "box" but he did not know what I was talking about...


----------



## acrowcounted

ayc said:


> Sorry if this has been mentioned before... are this limited gift sets?  I asked my SA about this "box" but he did not know what I was talking about...


They are VIP/media gift sets, not available for purchase. I was hoping they’d put the three limited shades into a purchasable giftset but alas not.


----------



## lolakitten

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Wow this is gorgeous!!!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I love a good rose lipstick. I am wearing #40 Rose Satin.
> 
> View attachment 4683753
> 
> View attachment 4683752



Soft,pretty & feminine.. Lovely choice


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Love Of My Life said:


> Soft,pretty & feminine.. Lovely choice



Thanks so much!


----------



## TeeCee77

Rhl2987 said:


> I’m curious which beiges you got! I have my eye on a couple!


I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!


----------



## ayc

acrowcounted said:


> They are VIP/media gift sets, not available for purchase. I was hoping they’d put the three limited shades into a purchasable giftset but alas not.


Thank you!


----------



## Mandycharlie

Just ordered 2 lipsticks (yes, yes, I know it’s nearly 4 a.m. in the uk) rouge h mat, so gorgeous! I’m going to lightly pat it on in the spring and autumn and full cover in the depths of winter and rose dakar satine for some high summer madness. I am beyond excited!!! Lipsticks are my weakness. Just two for now, just to test.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!



These are such pretty neutrals, and wonderful with your complexion.


----------



## odette57

I’m so upset fedex lost my package! It’s marked as delivered and I don’t have them!


----------



## periogirl28

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


You look absolutely fabulous and the colours suits you so well. Thanks for posting!


----------



## westcoastgal

surfchick said:


> My favorite lipsticks are Tom Ford so I am curious to see how Hermes compares. I am going this afternoon and crossing my fingers they aren't all sold out!


Tom Ford is my favorite too. I’ll compare when I get them.


Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


You look great, and thank you for sharing the color.


----------



## getbetterwithH

I bought the limited edition #27, the lip pencil and lip brush. Beautiful design, the lip brush is only coming today that’s why it’s missing from the photo


----------



## ajaxbreaker

cravin said:


> Wife picked up two today at the boutique. Rouge H satin and Violet Insense satin.  This is a pic after four hours of her wearing it and she said she’s never had a lipstick last as long and it hasn’t dried out her lips at all.  She thought they were expensive for lipstick at first but said worth every penny a few hours later.
> 
> View attachment 4683638


Oohhh thank you for this super useful feedback. Most lipsticks don't stay on my lips once I take a drink or eat something, it's good to hear that this one has better staying power.


----------



## nymeria

TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!


Thanks so much for for the modeling pictures- these look great on you ( and theses colors are much more my speed)


----------



## papertiger

TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!



They all look lovely and very wearable, congratulations. Happy to be twins with you on RB.


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> I bought the limited edition #27, the lip pencil and lip brush. Beautiful design, the lip brush is only coming today that’s why it’s missing from the photo



Twins with you too  hope you love everything.


----------



## Bova123

TeeCee77 said:


> So ya, I’m set forever....


Awesome! Congrats TeeCee!



lanit said:


> Bova dear, you look beautiful in this pink.


Thank you my friend  I just love your Rouge Casaque you posted!



textilegirl said:


> Gorgeous *Bova*!!!!


Why thank you textilegirl!



lcd_purse_girl said:


> I love a good rose lipstick. I am wearing #40 Rose Satin.
> 
> View attachment 4683753
> 
> View attachment 4683752


Gorgeous!



Luvbolide said:


> This is lovely on you, Bova!  I am putting it down on my list of possibilities!  Love your plisse, too.  Can’t make out the design, though.  Which scarf is it?


Thank you kindly luvbolide...the plisse is L'Esprit de la Foret that I found in the Florence boutique last summer, so easy to wear!



Maedi said:


> Bova, you are beautiful and this color is very complimentary to your complexion. You look fresh and ready for spring.


You are so sweet Maedi, thank you so much. 



lolakitten said:


> Wow this is gorgeous!!!!


Thank you lolakitten!



TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!


Wow, these are all quite beautiful...I am thinking I must try one of them next time!



periogirl28 said:


> You look absolutely fabulous and the colours suits you so well. Thanks for posting!


Thank you so very much periogirl! I'll hopefully get a chance to post Rouge Piment today!



westcoastgal said:


> You look great, and thank you for sharing the color.


Thank you so much westcoastgal!



getbetterwithH said:


> I bought the limited edition #27, the lip pencil and lip brush. Beautiful design, the lip brush is only coming today that’s why it’s missing from the photo


Congrats, such a nice set!


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!


Thank you so much for posting these. You look gorgeous in your selections!! Now I’m in trouble! I received a sampler kit with 8 lipsticks but none of the neutrals. On my list are both of the beiges you selected, Rose Encens, and possibly Rose Epice.


----------



## TeeCee77

nymeria said:


> Thanks so much for for the modeling pictures- these look great on you ( and theses colors are much more my speed)


Thanks! Ya, same. They are just a nice natural enhancement and are right in my comfort zone. They feel amazing and stayed very well. I’ll have to work towards getting comfortable with more vibrant colors.


----------



## TeeCee77

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you so much for posting these. You look gorgeous in your selections!! Now I’m in trouble! I received a sampler kit with 8 lipsticks but none of the neutrals. On my list are both of the beiges you selected, Rose Encens, and possibly Rose Epice.


I got the same kit! Congrats! I already purchased those beiges from my boutique  since they were must-haves. 
Maybe the kits will force us to try some more bold option we may never have tried.


----------



## Bova123

Another public service photo...Satin Rouge Piment. Definitely a red with a slight blue undertone on me.


----------



## Prinipessa

Bova123 said:


> Another public service photo...Satin Rouge Piment. Definitely a red with a slight blue undertone on me.
> View attachment 4684118


Love the color on you and LOVE the maxi twilly and how you tied it.


----------



## ladysarah

TeeCee77 said:


> Touché H, Touché. Just got this amazing press packet!!!
> Too bad I already bought several  But luckily none of these colors!!
> H knows me too well...


Stunning! I stopped by the store the day of the launch and it was a stampede. A super successful launch. I could hear SAs telling people , ‘ I am only allowed to sell 5 pieces of each.. ‘ as customers were hoovering the stock. I just about managed to get Rose ensen in satin, which looks lovely- a very wearable. shade. I also got a couple of gifts because I am certain they will be well received,


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> Very pleased to say I bought the 2 I was most interested in, the limited edition 27 matte Rose Inoui and the 48 matte Rose Boise.
> 
> The rose Inoui is quite vibrant for me but it's not _too_ light, and I think it helps it's matte which I tend to 'dilute' over lip balm anyway - and Summer is around the corner. Sorry, but out of the 3 it's the only Ltd. Ed I could wear daily and I_ had_ to have _that_ case  .


What time did you go there? We May just  have bumped into each other... literally...


----------



## loh

lanit said:


> Super happy my SA set up an appointment with makeup artist. Within 45 minutes four lip colors were the finalists, two came home, the other two when next shipment arrives. Adore the packaging, in fact the packaging grabbed hold of me more than lip colors lol. Probably because I have quite a few lipsticks by Tom Ford. Rouge Casaque and Violet intense came home with me. Poppy Shine for DD, Coral feu and Rose Encens coming soon.
> View attachment 4682949
> View attachment 4682950
> 
> View attachment 4682954
> 
> Rouge Casaque Satin




Thanks for the sharing!  I ordered the Rouge Casaque and can't wait to get it.   The color looks gorgeous on you!  Now I'm even more excited to get it!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bova123 said:


> Another public service photo...Satin Rouge Piment. Definitely a red with a slight blue undertone on me.
> View attachment 4684118



Fabulous!


----------



## Rhl2987

TeeCee77 said:


> I got the same kit! Congrats! I already purchased those beiges from my boutique  since they were must-haves.
> Maybe the kits will force us to try some more bold option we may never have tried.


Aren't you glad you hadn't purchased any of the gifted ones? It was so exciting to open it! I was going to get the poppy lip shine and the lip balm so was very happy that they were included. I will try the darker colors for sure but may not be bold enough for orange or red.


----------



## doni

I went to my store only to find out that they are not stocking the rouges! I had got the mail telling about the launch and make up artists only in three shops in my country, but I didn’t realize those three were the only ones stocking them... The choice seems so random!
So have just ordered online.


----------



## jacyh

Constantly going back to this thread to see more pictures!! Thank you everyone who posted swatches (you, enabler, you )


----------



## Frivole88

I purchased the rose lipstick #40, rose epice#21 and the limited edition violet insense #94 from the H website.


Btw, how long do these lipsticks last before they turn bad? I don't wear lipstick and make-up everyday as I'm a SAHM. I'm wondering if buying 3 lipsticks are too much if I'm not going to use them everyday.


----------



## Luvbolide

Bova123 said:


> Another public service photo...Satin Rouge Piment. Definitely a red with a slight blue undertone on me.
> View attachment 4684118




This is such a beautiful red on you!  You made excellent choices!


----------



## ajaxbreaker

I went to the store today and the SA practically manhandled me into the make-up chair to sell me some lipstick, lol. The store was oddly quiet for a Saturday so I was able to spend 30 minutes with the make-up artist. I wanted a pink shade and found one  

First I'm posting the shade I did NOT get, which is Rose Mexique. It's pretty but on me it looked a bit blah and pale. I wore it home from the store so I was able to try it with both a light and dark sweater.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

Second is what I purchased, Rose Indien. I wanted something punchy and this fit the bill! It looks reddish in the pics but that must be just the light. It's pretty pink in real life. (I also took a pic in sunlight).
Verdict: I love this H lipstick! I've been wearing it for 3 hours now and my lips still feel very hydrated. The color is holding on even though i ate and drank in the meantime.


----------



## HavLab

kristinlorraine said:


> I purchased the rose lipstick #40, rose epice#21 and the limited edition violet insense #94 from the H website.
> 
> 
> Btw, how long do these lipsticks last before they turn bad? I don't wear lipstick and make-up everyday as I'm a SAHM. I'm wondering if buying 3 lipsticks are too much if I'm not going to use them everyday.



I suggest wearing the lipstick daily.  I know what you mean about not putting makeup on every day.  I dont either, but I do wear lipstick most of the time!


----------



## getbetterwithH

papertiger said:


> Twins with you too  hope you love everything.




I think they are quite lovely, but find that Serge Lutens and La Bouche Rouge surpass them in quality and staying power. 
The lip brush has since arrived, and I have to admit I was a little underwhelmed with it. For €75 I at least expected a cap so I can take it along wherever I go. The plastic cover seems rather flimsy, especially since CC had assured me beforehand that the cover would be made from leather .


----------



## TeeCee77

Rhl2987 said:


> Aren't you glad you hadn't purchased any of the gifted ones? It was so exciting to open it! I was going to get the poppy lip shine and the lip balm so was very happy that they were included. I will try the darker colors for sure but may not be bold enough for orange or red.


So glad! I bought the balm, but was actually considering a second for keeping at the office so it works out! I can’t do orange  just too far out of my comfort zone. I hope someone who rocks it can post pictures here-I’d love some inspiration. But i’ll definitely try the others!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

getbetterwithH said:


> I think they are quite lovely, but find that Serge Lutens and La Bouche Rouge surpass them in quality and staying power.
> The lip brush has since arrived, and I have to admit I was a little underwhelmed with it. For €75 I at least expected a cap so I can take it along wherever I go. The plastic cover seems rather flimsy, especially since CC had assured me beforehand that the cover would be made from leather .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684260
> View attachment 4684261



They didn’t give enough thought to the lipstick brush.  I’ve seen a lot of very nice retractable brush styles they could have modeled the design on, and it would have made a big difference with practicality.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> They didn’t give enough thought to the lipstick brush.  I’ve seen a lot of very nice retractable brush styles they could have modeled the design on, and it would have made a big difference with practicality.


Absolutely, and they could have used the brushed metal for the cap. If drugstore brands can put a cap on a brush... but Tom Ford’s doesn’t come with a cap either.


----------



## ElainePG

I just purchased Rose Encens from the H web site. So excited to give it a try! I think it will be the right color for me… I gravitate toward muted shades of pink.

Has anyone tried the lip liner yet? The H site doesn't have it, but some of the other retailers do.


----------



## getbetterwithH

ElainePG said:


> I just purchased Rose Encens from the H web site. So excited to give it a try! I think it will be the right color for me… I gravitate toward muted shades of pink.
> 
> Has anyone tried the lip liner yet? The H site doesn't have it, but some of the other retailers do.


The lip liner feels like a very soft sort of silicon layer. No color, and much softer in feel than the Guerlain KissKiss Primer. I consider it more of a primer than a lip liner because of that.


----------



## mygoodies

Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great. 
L-R:
48 Rose Boise-Matte
21 Rose Epice-Satin
64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
51 Coral Fou-Satin



The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL 
Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work. 

Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours. 
Pigmentation of both is top notch!
Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on. 



I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post. 
The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles  



I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!



Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!





The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though 
But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL

Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality. 
Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1. 

The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!


Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!

Sorry for the loooong post


----------



## getbetterwithH

mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post



the colors look beautiful on you! Now I have to get the Rose Boise after all, and, if I can still find it, the Corail Fou


----------



## ElainePG

getbetterwithH said:


> The lip liner feels like a very soft sort of silicon layer. No color, and much softer in feel than the Guerlain KissKiss Primer. *I consider it more of a primer than a lip liner because of that*.


Thank you… that's helpful. I already own a primer that works for me (the one by Mac) so for now I think I'll pass. I can put the $$$ I saved towards another H lippie!


----------



## Bova123

Prinipessa said:


> Love the color on you and LOVE the maxi twilly and how you tied it.


Thank you so much Prinipessa!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Fabulous!


Thanks dear HNN!!



Luvbolide said:


> This is such a beautiful red on you!  You made excellent choices!


Many thanks Luvbolide!



ajaxbreaker said:


> Second is what I purchased, Rose Indien. I wanted something punchy and this fit the bill! It looks reddish in the pics but that must be just the light. It's pretty pink in real life. (I also took a pic in sunlight).
> Verdict: I love this H lipstick! I've been wearing it for 3 hours now and my lips still feel very hydrated. The color is holding on even though i ate and drank in the meantime.


Just gorgeous ajaxbreaker!



mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post


Excellent post mygoodies...never too long, we love getting info. Great choices!


----------



## momoc

mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post



Thank you for a great review! Absolutely no need to say sorry for that  I’ve decided to get some matte shades after reading it.

And ohhhhh I’m looking forward to see how the eyeshadows and blushes are going to be!


----------



## lulilu

TeeCee77 said:


> So ya, I’m set forever....



Did you get all of these?


----------



## mygoodies

getbetterwithH said:


> the colors look beautiful on you! Now I have to get the Rose Boise after all, and, if I can still find it, the Corail Fou


Thanks dear! Rose Boise looks a bit too muted on my skintone. So I’ll use a red-ish lip pencil underneath to brighten it up. Don’t wanna waste €62 down the drain right LOL


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I found this really nice retractable lip brush.  

https://www.theveganwarehouse.com/products/retractable-lip-brush


----------



## mygoodies

momoc said:


> Thank you for a great review! Absolutely no need to say sorry for that  I’ve decided to get some matte shades after reading it.
> 
> And ohhhhh I’m looking forward to see how the eyeshadows and blushes are going to be!


Happy to enable you  Formula of the 2 Mattes I got (Rouge Casaque and Rose Boise) are excellent. So I hope the other mattes are too! It’s not as matte as MAC matte lippies, which are super drying on me! Texture wise it comes very close to Tom Ford mattes. I wouldn’t be surprised if it comes from same manufacturer in Italy. 

Let’s hope the blushes and eyeshadow make it in time before year ends. Launch of the lippies has been 6 months delayed too. Typical H right


----------



## lolakitten

Ohhh blush! I don’t wear eyeshadow, but I’m looking forward to the blushes... and possibly a new blush brush.


----------



## acrowcounted

I grabbed the three LE shades and the Poppy Lip shine until I can get to a store to try on the neutrals. I don’t typically wear lipstick so none of these colors works on me but I look forward to buying some refills of other shades and swapping them into the pretty cases!


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> I think they are quite lovely, but find that Serge Lutens and La Bouche Rouge surpass them in quality and staying power.
> The lip brush has since arrived, and I have to admit I was a little underwhelmed with it. For €75 I at least expected a cap so I can take it along wherever I go. The plastic cover seems rather flimsy, especially since CC had assured me beforehand that the cover would be made from leather .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684260
> View attachment 4684261



I am also a big fan of La Bouche Rouge as well as Serge Lutens.. La Bouche Rouge's leather case reportedly
is from skin supplier that H uses.
In any event, I did purchase several shades I thought I would find a "red" closer to the red that H did when
they launched Hermes Rouge years back.
The lip pencil I thought would be more of a corrector as Serge Lutens pencil is, but it is more moisturizing
& the packaging of LBR, SL, & H is still top of the line, IMO
I also thought the lip brush should have had a better more protective covering preferably in leather so I agree with you


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> What time did you go there? We May just  have bumped into each other... literally...



Well I was at 3 stores again today. Picked up the 2 formulations of Orange B. before possibly taking the plunge. I will def get the Orange P balm when it's restocked too.


----------



## papertiger

ajaxbreaker said:


> Second is what I purchased, Rose Indien. I wanted something punchy and this fit the bill! It looks reddish in the pics but that must be just the light. It's pretty pink in real life. (I also took a pic in sunlight).
> Verdict: I love this H lipstick! I've been wearing it for 3 hours now and my lips still feel very hydrated. The color is holding on even though i ate and drank in the meantime.



Spot on, looks f a b u l o u s


----------



## papertiger

mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post



Don't even talk about blush and eyeshadow, too much excitement with just lipstick, my nerves cannot take it. 

BTW, I think Rose B looks great on you


----------



## mygoodies

mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post


Forgot to add the following:

H will release Nail polish too, hopefully this year so I can match my lipsticks 

H is currently working on the skincare line in Japan!! I have high expectations abt this since I loooove Japanese skincare. But that may take at least a year from now


----------



## mygoodies

papertiger said:


> Don't even talk about blush and eyeshadow, too much excitement with just lipstick, my nerves cannot take it.
> 
> BTW, I think Rose B looks great on you


Thank you dear I’m wearing Reds most of the time so I have to get used to the nude ish shades. Definitely office-days appropriate 

I’m a HUGE beauty junkie so I cannot wait to get my hands on ALL of the H beauty line! At least they’ll look pretty on my vanity. Now if only I could afford a H vanity table right LOL


----------



## Rhl2987

Wore Rouge H out today. I love it. I applied the balm underneath and it felt creamy and my lips didn’t dry out while wearing it for a few hours. I don’t like my lips feeling dry so may rethink purchasing any mattes.


----------



## mygoodies

lolakitten said:


> Ohhh blush! I don’t wear eyeshadow, but I’m looking forward to the blushes... and possibly a new blush brush.


I own TONS of makeup brushes. All from Japan. Imo Japan makes THE BEST makeup brushes! H needs to get their brushes made in Japan. Or maybe better not for me...my wallet will give me the silent treatment again LOL


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

acrowcounted said:


> I grabbed the three LE shades and the Poppy Lip shine until I can get to a store to try on the neutrals. I don’t typically wear lipstick so none of these colors works on me but I look forward to buying some refills of other shades and swapping them into the pretty cases!
> View attachment 4684590



All these colors are beautiful.  I don't wear lipstick either, but they are all so tempting.


----------



## skybluesky

I ordered Rose Encens, Rose Mexique, Rouge Piment, and the lip balm (wanted the orange balm but it was sold out).  I got the lip brush as well.  Can't wait to try them all out!


----------



## justapixel

My three haven’t arrived yet. I also want a beige kalahari-can anybody tell me if that’s on the terra-cotta side?


----------



## hoot

mygoodies said:


> Forgot to add the following:
> 
> H will release Nail polish too, hopefully this year so I can match my lipsticks
> 
> H is currently working on the skincare line in Japan!! I have high expectations abt this since I loooove Japanese skincare. But that may take at least a year from now


Nail polish?!!! I’m doomed!


----------



## Maedi

Bova123 said:


> Another public service photo...Satin Rouge Piment. Definitely a red with a slight blue undertone on me.
> View attachment 4684118



Wow! Stunning red on you and so wearable! I didn't think these lipsticks would be so gorgeous and such great matches to the scarves. It seems like a lot of thought went into the color selections.


----------



## Bova123

Maedi said:


> Wow! Stunning red on you and so wearable! I didn't think these lipsticks would be so gorgeous and such great matches to the scarves. It seems like a lot of thought went into the color selections.


Thank you kindly maedi.  Now I feel I need a red with a slight orange/warmer undertone for some of my other scarves...perhaps rouge casaque will fit the void! Yet another H rabbit hole I'm afraid


----------



## Maedi

Bova123 said:


> Thank you kindly maedi.  Now I feel I need a red with a slight orange/warmer undertone for some of my other scarves...perhaps rouge casaque will fit the void! Yet another H rabbit hole I'm afraid



Yes, another rabbit hole indeed. I was only able to order Lipstick Rose and it hasn't arrived yet. Am so thankful to the ladies 
posting swatches here.


----------



## Love Of My Life

mygoodies said:


> I own TONS of makeup brushes. All from Japan. Imo Japan makes THE BEST makeup brushes! H needs to get their brushes made in Japan. Or maybe better not for me...my wallet will give me the silent treatment again LOL



One can't get any better brushes from Chikuhodo or Hakudo... They are the best that I have found
& many of the top make up brushes are done from these companies


----------



## HeartHermes

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Looks beautiful! Kinda wishing I had ordered that color now instead of Rose. So pretty! Thanks for sharing how it looks!


----------



## ElainePG

I placed my order for Rose Encens early this morning, and received an email confirmation a few minutes later. But by this afternoon, that color is sold out on the site! Hellllp! Does this mean H won’t be able to fill my order????


----------



## skybluesky

ElainePG said:


> I placed my order for Rose Encens early this morning, and received an email confirmation a few minutes later. But by this afternoon, that color is sold out on the site! Hellllp! Does this mean H won’t be able to fill my order????



Not necessarily.  I know their website inventory isn't always up to date, but once you get a shipment confirmation, then you'll know that it went through.


----------



## Iris Gris

I stopped by my local-ish boutique to try the lipsticks, and swatched a few. The display was in a corner of the fragrance alcove, and could only fit 2 people (SA and customer) in front of it at a time. The SAs were all very patient and helpful, but I didn’t feel like I could ask to test every single color. The SAs were very careful to sanitize the counter and the lipsticks for each customer. One of them said that the line at the Ginza store in Japan was (2 hours? 2 blocks?) long on launch day. 

The bullets on the display were plastic, so not totally color accurate. I stuck to the satins— I’m a bit scared of matte. I ended up buying Casaque, Amazone, and Encens. (Zinzolin was sold out.) I didn’t get the special “rouged” paper bag ☹️ and didn’t realize it until I was home. Also got a sample of Beige Tadelakt. I skipped the limited editions— while I’m coveting the cases, I’m not sure any of the colors would work for me. 

Today I crossed a lipstick price line I never thought I’d cross! Times three!


----------



## Hat Trick

Iris Gris said:


> I stopped by my local-ish boutique to try the lipsticks, and swatched a few. The display was in a corner of the fragrance alcove, and could only fit 2 people (SA and customer) in front of it at a time. The SAs were all very patient and helpful, but I didn’t feel like I could ask to test every single color. The SAs were very careful to sanitize the counter and the lipsticks for each customer. One of them said that the line at the Ginza store in Japan was (2 hours? 2 blocks?) long on launch day.
> 
> The bullets on the display were plastic, so not totally color accurate. I stuck to the satins— I’m a bit scared of matte. I ended up buying Casaque, Amazone, and Encens. (Zinzolin was sold out.) I didn’t get the special “rouged” paper bag ☹️ and didn’t realize it until I was home. Also got a sample of Beige Tadelakt. I skipped the limited editions— while I’m coveting the cases, I’m not sure any of the colors would work for me.
> 
> Today I crossed a lipstick price line I never thought I’d cross! Times three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684952
> View attachment 4684953
> View attachment 4684954




The hand photo is very helpful, thank you.


----------



## foxyqt

I was kinda hoping for a true beige/nude color. Even the Beige Naturel (sp?) shade looks pinky. I would love to see these in person but my SA is currently on vacation and Im waiting for her to come back. They may be sold out by then though lol!


----------



## mygoodies

The overpriced pop-up case. The case is HUGE! I got to see it when I picked up the lippies and it’s too bulky and heavy without lipstick in it. Craftmanship is there but not practical at all. Looks very pretty though!
I got the same mirror, definitely NOT cheap but at least I can use it for 3 different purposes: to apply lipstick, necklace and bag charm LOL
Just justifying it’s price ya know


----------



## Bova123

HeartHermes said:


> Looks beautiful! Kinda wishing I had ordered that color now instead of Rose. So pretty! Thanks for sharing how it looks!


Thank you so much HeartHermes...you never know how each color will look on each different person, I'll bet you picked the one that looks best on you!


----------



## papertiger

mygoodies said:


> The overpriced pop-up case. The case is HUGE! I got to see it when I picked up the lippies and it’s too bulky and heavy without lipstick in it. Craftmanship is there but not practical at all. Looks very pretty though!
> I got the same mirror, definitely NOT cheap but at least I can use it for 3 different purposes: to apply lipstick, necklace and bag charm LOL
> Just justifying it’s price ya know




Congrats on your mirror. 

More for the vanity table then. As an object I still think it's gorgeous and not quite as huge as it looks on camera ("the camera 10 pounds"   ). I looked at the other case, I would have to think what else I could do with it - at 3 different purposes to justify. Plus, Gucci have leather lipstick cases on chains for 1/4 price (just saying').


----------



## DrTr

Iris Gris said:


> I stopped by my local-ish boutique to try the lipsticks, and swatched a few. The display was in a corner of the fragrance alcove, and could only fit 2 people (SA and customer) in front of it at a time. The SAs were all very patient and helpful, but I didn’t feel like I could ask to test every single color. The SAs were very careful to sanitize the counter and the lipsticks for each customer. One of them said that the line at the Ginza store in Japan was (2 hours? 2 blocks?) long on launch day.
> 
> The bullets on the display were plastic, so not totally color accurate. I stuck to the satins— I’m a bit scared of matte. I ended up buying Casaque, Amazone, and Encens. (Zinzolin was sold out.) I didn’t get the special “rouged” paper bag ☹️ and didn’t realize it until I was home. Also got a sample of Beige Tadelakt. I skipped the limited editions— while I’m coveting the cases, I’m not sure any of the colors would work for me.
> 
> Today I crossed a lipstick price line I never thought I’d cross! Times three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4684952
> View attachment 4684953
> View attachment 4684954


Thank you for all the helpful info!  Your comment about the lipstick price line made me laugh. I “justified” my own purchases because the cases are :reusable:  Hmm.  As usual H has found st else for me to go after. I bought rose zinzolin online Friday, then yesterday couldn’t stand it and bought the Ltd edition violet. As I did so I thought, but I could have bought that pocket square I wanted  for my anemone bag instead (almost)!!  That’s the H economy at work for you. 

And Bova, special thanks to you for your fearless modeling even though it challenged your comfort zone!!  You look lovely and your modeling the colors on is very helpful.


----------



## MsAli

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Beautiful


----------



## MsAli

mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post


Great review!


----------



## calexandre

Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do! 

Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164



Wow!!  This is really pretty!!


----------



## MaiTai

Rose Encens


----------



## momasaurus

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it?
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164



This color is fabulous on you! I got the LE corail but it definitely lost color in the middle of my lips, which no other lippie has ever done!


----------



## getbetterwithH

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164


Beautiful on you. I also have Orange Boîte in my basket, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m white as a sheet though with very yellow undertones, so I fear it might play up the sallowness of my skin... enjoy the iconic color


----------



## calexandre

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Wow!!  This is really pretty!!


Thanks! I was so shocked i didn’t look like a child who’d eaten an orange popsicle 


momasaurus said:


> This color is fabulous on you! I got the LE corail but it definitely lost color in the middle of my lips, which no other lippie has ever done!


Oh nooooooo  I can see that color being so incredible with your hair and eyes. It’s so unfortunate how capricious lipstick formulas can be. Tom Ford and Cle de Peau slide all over my face but look so good on others. Did you try both matte and satin yet? 


getbetterwithH said:


> Beautiful on you. I also have Orange Boîte in my basket, but haven’t pulled the trigger yet. I’m white as a sheet though with very yellow undertones, so I fear it might play up the sallowness of my skin... enjoy the iconic color


I wish it were possible to order the little sample packs online for those who aren’t near a store. I bet it would look beautiful on you, but these are pricey gambles....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

calexandre said:


> Thanks! I was so shocked i didn’t look like a child who’d eaten an orange popsicle


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

How are the lipsticks sampled in the store?  Do they use individual disposable brushes on the product?


----------



## Genie27

I have to agree with the poster above who said the Mats were great but the satin not as much. I love Mat lipsticks and stains, so was very pleased with the RI Mat. The Violet Intense Satin was just OK. I need to put something punchier under to get that intense berry colour I desire. 

Here is the RI with a Dior lip maximizer underneath, 



RI by itself, and 



VI with the H lip pencil to line. 
	

		
			
		

		
	




I have medium brown SE Asian skin, with pink undertones so I can wear pinks, and yellow overtones, I can wear reds but I have not found the right shade yet. 

I have difficulty with beige nude tones on my lips, so I tend to do deeper rose-beiges as neutrals.


----------



## Iris Gris

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> How are the lipsticks sampled in the store?  Do they use individual disposable brushes on the product?


At my store, the SA sanitized the bullet and then swatched it directly on the back of my hand. I didn’t see any sampling brushes. I don’t know whether it was a “please don’t lift a finger, Madame” or a ”please don’t get your corona-laden paws all over our display” situation, but you definitely had to wait your turn to approach the display, with the SA right there to help you. 

On a side note, the beauty SA had this holster thingy like MAs wear around their waists for their tools,  but it was gold leather like that crossbody bag that the regular SAs wear (which I’ve always wanted for myself.) I wonder whether H made a new accessory just for lipstick SAs!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Iris Gris said:


> At my store, the SA sanitized the bullet and then swatched it directly on the back of my hand. I didn’t see any sampling brushes. I don’t know whether it was a “please don’t lift a finger, Madame” or a *”please don’t get your corona-laden paws all over our display” *situation, but you definitely had to wait your turn to approach the display, with the SA right there to help you.
> 
> On a side note, the beauty SA had this holster thingy like MAs wear around their waists for their tools,  but it was gold leather like that crossbody bag that the regular SAs wear (which I’ve always wanted for myself.) I wonder whether H made a new accessory just for lipstick SAs!



LOL!!   I’m actually afraid to get near cosmetics counters at the moment.   Not panicking, just being extra cautious.


----------



## cravin

Our boutique had many single use brushes for you to try anything you liked.


----------



## Israeli_Flava

Some very useful info/pics from IG...


----------



## Bova123

DrTr said:


> Thank you for all the helpful info!  Your comment about the lipstick price line made me laugh. I “justified” my own purchases because the cases are :reusable:  Hmm.  As usual H has found st else for me to go after. I bought rose zinzolin online Friday, then yesterday couldn’t stand it and bought the Ltd edition violet. As I did so I thought, but I could have bought that pocket square I wanted  for my anemone bag instead (almost)!!  That’s the H economy at work for you.
> 
> And Bova, special thanks to you for your fearless modeling even though it challenged your comfort zone!!  You look lovely and your modeling the colors on is very helpful.


Thank you so much DrTr 



MsAli said:


> Beautiful


Thank you MsAli, you are so kind!



calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164


Gorgeous!



Genie27 said:


> I have to agree with the poster above who said the Mats were great but the satin not as much. I love Mat lipsticks and stains, so was very pleased with the RI Mat. The Violet Intense Satin was just OK. I need to put something punchier under to get that intense berry colour I desire.
> 
> Here is the RI with a Dior lip maximizer underneath,
> 
> View attachment 4685224
> 
> RI by itself, and
> View attachment 4685226
> 
> 
> VI with the H lip pencil to line.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685225
> 
> 
> I have medium brown SE Asian skin, with pink undertones so I can wear pinks, and yellow overtones, I can wear reds but I have not found the right shade yet.
> 
> I have difficulty with beige nude tones on my lips, so I tend to do deeper rose-beiges as neutrals.


Lovey colors on you Genie27!


----------



## Mandycharlie

Ooh the reds are calling to me in this collection. At the moment I am fascinated by the difference between Piment and Casaque. As well as the difference in silk and mat in those colours. (If Piment comes in a mat) Has anyone any pics of these?


----------



## Bova123

Mandycharlie said:


> Ooh the reds are calling to me in this collection. At the moment I am fascinated by the difference between Piment and Casaque. As well as the difference in silk and mat in those colours. (If Piment comes in a mat) Has anyone any pics of these?


Hi Mandycharlie, I posted Rouge Piment, the satin version here: Hope this helps!
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-43


----------



## LovingTheOrange

I’m sure you’ve seen your share of swatches already. I wanted to share additional details from the surprise PR package I received from H!


----------



## Mandycharlie

Bova123 said:


> Hi Mandycharlie, I posted Rouge Piment, the satin version here: Hope this helps!
> https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-43


Oh thank you Bova, it is very pretty. I wonder what the difference will be like between the two, I just don’t seem to be able to judge it. Btw, I have exactly the same scarf.


----------



## Mandycharlie

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m sure you’ve seen your share of swatches already. I wanted to share additional details from the surprise PR package I received from H!
> 
> View attachment 4685325
> View attachment 4685324
> View attachment 4685323


Oh you lucky thing. Enjoy.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

Description of the colors: 



The 3 limited edition colors:


----------



## Mandycharlie

LovingTheOrange said:


> Description of the colors:
> View attachment 4685326
> 
> 
> The 3 limited edition colors:
> View attachment 4685327


So useful, thank you.


----------



## momasaurus

calexandre said:


> Thanks! I was so shocked i didn’t look like a child who’d eaten an orange popsicle
> 
> Oh nooooooo  I can see that color being so incredible with your hair and eyes. It’s so unfortunate how capricious lipstick formulas can be. Tom Ford and Cle de Peau slide all over my face but look so good on others. Did you try both matte and satin yet?
> 
> I wish it were possible to order the little sample packs online for those who aren’t near a store. I bet it would look beautiful on you, but these are pricey gambles....


Satin. I might pop into the boutique this week and try some other color in matte. Not that any colors are missing from my stash of lipsticks, LOL.


----------



## lolakitten

MaiTai said:


> Rose Encens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685184
> View attachment 4685185


Omg 
This is the one I ordered, I can’t wait!!


----------



## ElainePG

skybluesky said:


> Not necessarily.  I know their website inventory isn't always up to date, but once you get a shipment confirmation, then you'll know that it went through.


Thank you!


----------



## tea4two

Succumbed to the insanity! Chose the lipstick case in rouge piment which can house the lipstick & includes a mirror, but also a couple of mini essential items.


----------



## Mrs.Z

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> LOL!!   I’m actually afraid to get near cosmetics counters at the moment.   Not panicking, just being extra cautious.


I feel the same way, it’s not necessary!


----------



## ladysarah

tea4two said:


> *Succumbed to the insanity!* Chose the lipstick case in rouge piment which can house the lipstick & includes a mirror, but also a couple of mini essential items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685402


Didn’t we all?


----------



## lilyhermes

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164


It looks great with your coloring. And, you have the most gorgeous lips to begin with. If I had lips like yours, I'd be wearing lipstick constantly to draw attention to them!


----------



## lilyhermes

MaiTai said:


> Rose Encens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685184
> View attachment 4685185


Honestly, *MaiTai*, you take the best pictures - doesn't matter what the subject is, you always nail it! I am proud to be your lipstick twin - well, once my RE arrives, hopefully tomorrow. Can't wait to try it; hoping not to somehow lose it!

Happy to see you back on tpf, too. I found that I missed it and all the lovely people who share my H. affliction.


----------



## chkpfbeliever

LovingTheOrange said:


> I’m sure you’ve seen your share of swatches already. I wanted to share additional details from the surprise PR package I received from H!
> 
> View attachment 4685325
> View attachment 4685324
> View attachment 4685323


You must be their VVVIP to get a complimentary set.  Thanks for sharing !!


----------



## Maedi

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164


It looks great on you and another beautiful lip shawl pairing.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

chkpfbeliever said:


> You must be their VVVIP to get a complimentary set.  Thanks for sharing !!


Defffffinitely not a VIP. I thought it was my SA, but I asked her and she had no idea. She’s so surprised that she’s sharing it with the SM tomorrow hahaha. The papers say it’s from H corporate via their press & influence team  I’d like to note that I have a decent following on IG, so I suppose that’s why I received. However, I have no idea how they found my home address unless they looked me up via their database aka my purchase history... A little invasive, but I’m too happy to care! I never expected H to notice me LOL


----------



## Maedi

LovingTheOrange said:


> Description of the colors:
> View attachment 4685326
> 
> 
> The 3 limited edition colors:
> View attachment 4685327



thank you! I loved reading the descriptions.


----------



## Rhl2987

LovingTheOrange said:


> Defffffinitely not a VIP. I thought it was my SA, but I asked her and she had no idea. She’s so surprised that she’s sharing it with the SM tomorrow hahaha. The papers say it’s from H corporate via their press & influence team  I’d like to note that I have a decent following on IG, so I suppose that’s why I received. However, I have no idea how they found my home address unless they looked me up via their database aka my purchase history... A little invasive, but I’m too happy to care! I never expected H to notice me LOL


I also received one and I have zero following on Instagram, so that must only be part of the picture! My store was surprised but very happy for me that I received one. There must be a list out there but I’m just so excited to have received such a lovely gift!


----------



## mygoodies

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> How are the lipsticks sampled in the store?  Do they use individual disposable brushes on the product?


The MUA at my local H swatched it on her own hand. I never let them put it on my lips anyway.  Even after they swiped it on a tissue. Especially now w the Corona craziness those samples will NOT come anywhere near my lips LOL
Some MUA does spray the lipstick with alcohol after swiping it on a tissue, but I prefer not try it on my lips.


----------



## DrTr

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164


You look great and what a helpful review!  Thanks for doing that - I’m eagerly awaiting 2 colors and everyone’s experience is helpful.


----------



## justapixel

I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.

Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .

It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .


----------



## DrTr

justapixel said:


> View attachment 4685673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.
> 
> Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .
> 
> It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .


Love this color, and you look lovely in it, thanks for showing us. I have this color on the way and it’s a relief to see it looking so nice. I too thought it would be more purple, but I also ordered the violet LE, perhaps combining the two will make a purple muted color than the LE alone. I often mix colors over a balm. My only hope is it is not too fragranced - I’ve been accused of having a “dog’s nose” because I have such an intense sense of smell. Many lipsticks, lotions, creams and balms have fallen to the wayside if they are too perfumey. Perfume isn’t something I can wear at all, so fingers crossed. The colors and the descriptions overall sound perfect though!!!

Thanks again - your post was so helpful!

PS I laughed out loud at how every time you look something else ends up in your cart - as if by divine intervention I imagine


----------



## USCGirlie

Hi all, for those who ordered their lipstick(s) from hermes.com, was signature required for your package? I know that H requires signature required for everything else on their site, but I'm wondering if they're requiring signature required for just a lipstick which is much lower value than other items.

Thanks!


----------



## acrowcounted

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all, for those who ordered their lipstick(s) from hermes.com, was signature required for your package? I know that H requires signature required for everything else on their site, but I'm wondering if they're requiring signature required for just a lipstick which is much lower value than other items.
> 
> Thanks!


No signature required.


----------



## this_is_rj

Thank you so much for posting the descriptions of the colours LovingTheOrange, that was so helpful. Enjoy your press pack.


----------



## USCGirlie

acrowcounted said:


> No signature required.



Thanks so much @acrowcounted!


----------



## ElainePG

tea4two said:


> Succumbed to the insanity! Chose the lipstick case in rouge piment which can house the lipstick & includes a mirror, but also a couple of mini essential items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685402


This is gorgeous!


----------



## ElainePG

justapixel said:


> View attachment 4685673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.
> 
> Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .
> 
> It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .


What a beautiful color on you!


----------



## twoblues

justapixel said:


> View attachment 4685673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.
> 
> Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .
> 
> It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .



Beige Kalahari is available on bloomingdales.com.


----------



## USCGirlie

Has anyone tried Corail Flamingo (#36), which is described as an intense orangey pink? If so, what did you think? I've not been able to find any swatches online of this color other than the photos posted on the H site. Thanks!


----------



## tea4two

ElainePG said:


> What a beautiful color on you!


Thank you! I thought I’d be able to walk out with just the lipstick case but I had no will power whatsoever: ended up with two lip colours but I edited from four potential choices. My SA  told me she pre-sold 200+ lip colours!!


----------



## tea4two

ElainePG said:


> This is gorgeous!


Thank you! I thought I’d be able to walk out with just the lipstick case but I had no will power whatsoever: ended up with two lip colours but I edited from four potential choices. My SA told me she pre-sold 200+ lip colours!!


----------



## Luvbolide

justapixel said:


> View attachment 4685673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.
> 
> Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .
> 
> It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .




Thank you so much for posting this!  I have been dying to see what this one looks like on.  Very flattering on you!  I, too, had anticipated more purple in the color.  Pretty scarf, too!


----------



## img

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all, for those who ordered their lipstick(s) from hermes.com, was signature required for your package? I know that H requires signature required for everything else on their site, but I'm wondering if they're requiring signature required for just a lipstick which is much lower value than other items.
> 
> Thanks!


My shipping notification says a signature will be required.


----------



## acrowcounted

img said:


> My shipping notification says a signature will be required.


Mine did as well. I ordered three lipsticks separately (as FOMO took hold) and received three individual deliveries from FedEx (in three remarkably different sized boxes, for that matter) and none requested signature in actuality.


----------



## Nerja

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


Beautiful color on you Bova!


----------



## Nerja

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I love a good rose lipstick. I am wearing #40 Rose Satin.
> 
> View attachment 4683753
> 
> View attachment 4683752


Beautiful rose!


----------



## Nerja

TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!


These look beautiful on you!  Perfect beiges!


----------



## Nerja

ajaxbreaker said:


> Second is what I purchased, Rose Indien. I wanted something punchy and this fit the bill! It looks reddish in the pics but that must be just the light. It's pretty pink in real life. (I also took a pic in sunlight).
> Verdict: I love this H lipstick! I've been wearing it for 3 hours now and my lips still feel very hydrated. The color is holding on even though i ate and drank in the meantime.


A gorgeous color on you!   The other is pretty but this one really pops!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

acrowcounted said:


> Mine did as well. I ordered three lipsticks separately (as FOMO took hold) and received three individual deliveries from FedEx (in three remarkably different sized boxes, for that matter) and none requested signature in actuality.



I am happy to hear that. I ordered yet ANOTHER lipstick (but this time it's a gift for someone) and I really did not want to ask my DH to be on lipstick standby signature duty in the evening (FedEx delivers late).


----------



## Nerja

mygoodies said:


> Swatches of the ones I got, bottom right pic is after removing the swatches twice with makeup remover! Pigmentation of these lippies is great.
> L-R:
> 48 Rose Boise-Matte
> 21 Rose Epice-Satin
> 64 Rouge Casaque-Matte
> 51 Coral Fou-Satin
> View attachment 4684281
> 
> 
> The lippies on me. EXCUSE the bathrobe LOL
> Rose Epice would be a great day-to-day option. Nude-ish Pink, somewhat sheer but can be darkened with a lip pencil underneath. Corail Fou is a perfect summer shade! My ultimate FAVE is the Rouge Casaque!!! Makes my teeth look whiter! My least fave is Rose Boise, its pink with purple undertone. Tends to look a bit too brown/purple on me after a while. But I can correct it with a lip pencil underneath to make it work.
> 
> Overall I truly LOVE the Matte formula more than Satin. It wore well for 12 hours without touching up!! The BEST matte I own. Not drying at all, stays silky smooth all day long without seeping into the fine lines. The Satin on the other hand tends to seep into my fine lines after few hours.
> Pigmentation of both is top notch!
> Very light sweet scent, not overwhelming at all. I didn’t smell anything once its on.
> View attachment 4684316
> 
> 
> I used the lip brush to apply the MAC paint pot and Laura Mercier color sticks as I never use a brush to apply lipstick. Works awesome! Ordered this online earlier, see my previous post.
> The lacquered handle is very well made and the Permabrass ferrule is beautiful! Worth the 75 Euros. CON: there’s NO CAP! Useless for traveling or taking it in your bag. I’d FREAK OUT if I get a lipstick stain inside my bag! There’s just a black, flimsy sleeve covering the bristles
> View attachment 4684344
> 
> 
> I also got the mirror in Gold, Madame leather, 545 Euros. Wish I had a bag in this leather. Softer than Epsom, similar texture. LOVE!!!!
> View attachment 4684317
> 
> 
> Saw the Rouge Piment. STUNNING RED!!!!
> View attachment 4684318
> 
> View attachment 4684319
> 
> 
> The pop-up case is way too bulky imo and way too overpriced. Would look PRETTY on the vanity though
> But for 1520 Euros, no thanks LOL
> 
> Saw the other lipstick case in Paris but it was kinda dissapointing actually. I miss the H craftmanship in it. Hardly any stitching, just where the mirror is attached in the inside. I couldn’t take pics as it wasn’t launch date yet. At 394 Euros I expect to see a bit more quality.
> Again a bit too bulky for my small bags! Maybe if H releases more fun, bright colors I’d be tempted to get 1.
> 
> The paper bag for the Beauty launch. So happy I got 1!
> View attachment 4684346
> 
> Refills of the lipstick will be available in June. H will do 3 different Ltd Edition colors every 6 months. Blush and eyeshadow will be released in Fall! Can’t wait for those!!!!
> 
> Sorry for the loooong post


Great review dear @mygoodies !  All the shades look fantastic on you!!


----------



## lolakitten

USCGirlie said:


> Hi all, for those who ordered their lipstick(s) from hermes.com, was signature required for your package? I know that H requires signature required for everything else on their site, but I'm wondering if they're requiring signature required for just a lipstick which is much lower value than other items.
> 
> Thanks!





img said:


> My shipping notification says a signature will be required.





acrowcounted said:


> Mine did as well. I ordered three lipsticks separately (as FOMO took hold) and received three individual deliveries from FedEx (in three remarkably different sized boxes, for that matter) and none requested signature in actuality.



Mine was sent signature required too (arriving tomorrow) but I really hope they just leave it, as I won’t be home!


----------



## Nerja

justapixel said:


> View attachment 4685673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.
> 
> Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .
> 
> It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .


Perfect rose for you!  Beautiful!


----------



## USCGirlie

lolakitten said:


> Mine was sent signature required too (arriving tomorrow) but I really hope they just leave it, as I won’t be home!



Fingers crossed that they just leave it! Would you mind letting us know what happens? Thanks!


----------



## justapixel

@DrTr You and I are dog nose twins, except I like the smell of fragrance. I can always tell when somebody is wearing something and if it’s cheap or not, or if they smoke, have eaten onions, and if there is mildew around or something is on fire. I’m the one who says, “what is that smell?” and nobody else can smell it. 

So you are likely to pickup on the fragrance in this lipstick, unless it’s limited to the color I have. It is rather strong, and not entirely pleasant, but that, of course, is individual. It does not smell like perfume but does smell like Hermes, if that makes sense. However, it did disappear entirely in 15 minutes or so, so wait it out. The scent fades to nothing. As you can see, I put it on rather lightly, mostly because I wasn’t feeling well and wasn’t going anywhere, but I still got that fragrance. 

For the record, the color faded beautifully. After that photo I put one more coat on (didn’t change color, just evened it.) I had water, dinner, and by the time I took it off my lips were still very faintly tinted-evenly. Which was pleasant. 

Ladies, I’ve not seen one shade that looks anything but beautiful on all of you. Either you are all remarkable at picking lipstick or Hermes has created wizardry.  

@twoblues Thank you for the tip. I managed to get the Beige Kalahari from Bloomingdales, and now, still waiting for three others, I think I’m done with expensive lippies. Until they need a refill, of course. . I certainly hope that can be done online as I think my husband would balk at a trip to Vegas for lipstick. . 

And I’ll try to forget the scarves I want dancing in my head,(at least until my birthday next month.)


----------



## hclubfan

lolakitten said:


> Mine was sent signature required too (arriving tomorrow) but I really hope they just leave it, as I won’t be home!


I had a funny exchange with the FedEx guy via my Ring doorbell camera on Friday! I was out when it was delivered and I literally had to beg the guy, via video cam, to leave it behind the shovel at the side of our front door! He replied “I’m not supposed to do this, but oh well!” The packaging for a single lipstick was too big to fit inside our mailbox!


----------



## Bova123

justapixel said:


> View attachment 4685673
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven’t seen this on lips, so I thought I’d show you. My Rose Zinzolin arrived today. It’s not nearly as purple as I thought.  I do like the color but I wouldn’t have minded even more purple.  It is fragranced, and it has that H undertone to it. I have quite a few Hermes perfumes so the DNA is there. It’s pretty light but seems to have a bit of lasting power.
> 
> Please forgive no other makeup. I actually have PJs on but I wrapped a scarf around quickly to match the lipstick. (I also don’t know how to edit my eyes out of the picture on this new phone so you’ll have to see my entire mature face. .
> 
> It’s a satin so very creamy. I’m home all day so will just wear as normal and see how it lasts. I should have two others coming, plus a nano and coin holder-everytime I look something else ends up in my cart. .  I really want the beige kalahari but it’s out everywhere, so I’ll have to wait. Sure wish I lived near a boutique-it’s my sad refrain. .


Just gorgeous on you justapixel! I have the same one and it really does read more pink on me as well, but I love it!



Nerja said:


> Beautiful color on you Bova!


Thank you kindly Nerja!


----------



## lolakitten

USCGirlie said:


> Fingers crossed that they just leave it! Would you mind letting us know what happens? Thanks!


Will do!


hclubfan said:


> I had a funny exchange with the FedEx guy via my Ring doorbell camera on Friday! I was out when it was delivered and I literally had to beg the guy, via video cam, to leave it behind the shovel at the side of our front door! He replied “I’m not supposed to do this, but oh well!” The packaging for a single lipstick was too big to fit inside our mailbox!


Lol!!! I’m sure my local fedex folk are starting to learn about me too
(I moved almost exactly a year ago, so building new courier relationships here lol)


----------



## sf_newyorker

TeeCee77 said:


> I got beige kalahari, beige natural, and rose boise!


These are my comfort zone tones - I tried all but the beige. However, seeing the colors under natural light, and with my winter skin tone almost mirroring yours, I think one or all should work for me. Thanks for posting.


----------



## ohmisseevee

I've never spent so much money on a lipstick before in my life, but I really admire H's philosophy behind this line, especially the re-usable packaging for the lipsticks. I decided to order the Rouge Piment - I love a good red lipstick, especially for days when I am "on" for many hours.


----------



## img

FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!

The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.  
I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.  

Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!

Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.


----------



## Handbag1234

img said:


> FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!
> 
> The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.
> I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.
> 
> Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!
> 
> Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.


Great choices! They all look good on you.


----------



## ajaxbreaker

img said:


> FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!
> 
> The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.
> I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.
> 
> Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!
> 
> Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.


The rouge casaque looks incredible on you! What a bold statement lip, I love it


----------



## getbetterwithH

img said:


> FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!
> 
> The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.
> I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.
> 
> Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!
> 
> Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.



i need more red lipsticks like I need any more bags... but the red lipstick on you looks really great!!


----------



## mygoodies

img said:


> FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!
> 
> The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.
> I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.
> 
> Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!
> 
> Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.


Casaque is GORGY on u! That’s my fave too!! I noticed the mat and glossy case too. Also the mat has “pointier” shape than the satin. H is all abt the details


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

My rose encens lipstick, waiting for 3 more colors to come. They limit the purchase from 10 to 2 person each,  ugh.


----------



## img

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My rose encens lipstick, waiting for 3 more colors to come. They limit the purchase from 10 to 2 person each,  ugh.


I really like this shade on you and I want it now!


----------



## MrsMBunboxing

img said:


> I really like this shade on you and I want it now!


I love it too. Lol


----------



## Rhl2987

img said:


> FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!
> 
> The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.
> I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.
> 
> Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!
> 
> Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.


Gorgeous on you!!


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> Totally shocked to have chosen the satin version of Orange Boite yesterday. I have never worn an orange lip in my life, but I’m a big lipstick junkie (it’s the only makeup I know how to apply!), and it’s a shade missing from my vast collection, so I thought why not try it? It’s surprisingly flattering on cool-toned pale skin, and it actually helps offset the pinkness in my skin that I don’t bother covering up with makeup. I’d encourage anyone drawn to it to give it a try, as you might find it as wearable as I do!
> 
> Great staying power on these too. I’m very picky with lipsticks and tend to prefer Serge Lutens, NARS, and Guerlain for comfortable wear, staying power, and an even fade once the color inevitably does start to disappear. These definitely stack up on all counts.
> 
> View attachment 4685164



Perfection, so well chosen


----------



## papertiger

cravin said:


> Our boutique had many single use brushes for you to try anything you liked.



They come with the samples too


----------



## papertiger

tea4two said:


> Succumbed to the insanity! Chose the lipstick case in rouge piment which can house the lipstick & includes a mirror, but also a couple of mini essential items.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4685402



Love the case , so glad you succumbed


----------



## papertiger

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My rose encens lipstick, waiting for 3 more colors to come. They limit the purchase from 10 to 2 person each,  ugh.



Beautiful!


----------



## lolakitten

USCGirlie said:


> Fingers crossed that they just leave it! Would you mind letting us know what happens? Thanks!


Fedex left an attempted delivery tag for mine, so looks like I have to go pick it up this evening.


----------



## momasaurus

Did anyone get all the LEs? And could upload pix of them worn, or at least samples on their hand? The first one I got was lovely, very orangey and I assumed it was the Corail Fou, but no! It’s Rose Inoui. Very orange on my lips. Now I am worried about Corail Fou which is arriving soon. How more orange will it be?


----------



## img

MrsMBunboxing said:


> I love it too. Lol


I just ordered this one!


----------



## Hat Trick

Ladies, of all the colours you have, which is closest to Chanel’s Rouge Coco 434 Mademoiselle lipstick?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

momasaurus said:


> Did anyone get all the LEs? And could upload pix of them worn, or at least samples on their hand? The first one I got was lovely, very orangey and I assumed it was the Corail Fou, but no! It’s Rose Inoui. Very orange on my lips. Now I am worried about Corail Fou which is arriving soon. How more orange will it be?



Post 657 shows swatches and the color worn on the lips (51 Corail Fou). Hope this helps!


----------



## acrowcounted

momasaurus said:


> Did anyone get all the LEs? And could upload pix of them worn, or at least samples on their hand? The first one I got was lovely, very orangey and I assumed it was the Corail Fou, but no! It’s Rose Inoui. Very orange on my lips. Now I am worried about Corail Fou which is arriving soon. How more orange will it be?


I just put this together quickly, and I’ll never be a lip model, but here are the three LE on me. Corail Fou was slightly neon on me...


----------



## undecided45

I purchased two shades, #18 Rose Encens (satin) and #68 Rouge Bleu (matte). I thought sharing these shades might be helpful for folks to see. 



I love the Rose Encens, the color is a perfect pink neutral. I will definitely be wearing this shade daily.


Rouge Bleu is SO bright! I really enjoy the color and will wear it for special occasions but if you aren't into very vivid, bright colors you might want to reconsider this shade. They are correct in saying one swipe gives you enough pigment to cover the lips.


----------



## tlamdang08

acrowcounted said:


> I just put this together quickly, and I’ll never be a lip model, but here are the three LE on me. Corail Fou was slightly neon on me...
> View attachment 4686523


I don’t wear lipstick but I do purchase two Poppy shine and it is appear more orange on my skin tone then your.


----------



## AlienaHermes

One of the things I am loving the most is how well the pigment blends with your lips. Obviously you can see you have applied lipstick on, but the effect is you can see color change not So much the product. I am explaining myself really poorly but hope it makes sense...
Great staying power as well so far.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t wear lipstick but I do purchase two Poppy shine and it is appear more orange on my skin tone then your.



The Poppy Lip Shine is very pretty on you.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The Poppy Lip Shine is very pretty on you.


Thank you, I love it. My daughter wants that too.


----------



## momasaurus

lcd_purse_girl said:


> Post 657 shows swatches and the color worn on the lips (51 Corail Fou). Hope this helps!


yes, thanks. I hoping to see comparison between the LE shades, particularly Rose and Corail


----------



## momasaurus

acrowcounted said:


> I just put this together quickly, and I’ll never be a lip model, but here are the three LE on me. Corail Fou was slightly neon on me...
> View attachment 4686523


Oh wow. Thanks so much. Now I think the Corail Fou will be waaaaaay too bright for me. Also the Violet doesn't look purple at all! I thought it might be fun to collect all the LEs, now and in the future, mostly because of the colorful tubes. Maybe not.
Anyone know - are there going to be new cases each time new LEs are released? (every 6 months)


----------



## acrowcounted

momasaurus said:


> Oh wow. Thanks so much. Now I think the Corail Fou will be waaaaaay too bright for me. Also the Violet doesn't look purple at all! I thought it might be fun to collect all the LEs, now and in the future, mostly because of the colorful tubes. Maybe not.
> Anyone know - are there going to be new cases each time new LEs are released? (every 6 months)


I too was shocked by the difference between the bullets and the color once applied. I was expecting a nearly black purple shade with the violet but it was actually just a very blue hued extremely bright pink on me.  So far the only one I’ve worn out of the house is Rose Inoui in a single layer application. Anything more heavy handed than that makes it super orange on me. I hope to work up the courage to wear the violet eventually too.


----------



## Frivole88

i placed an order on H site two days ago and it's still in preparation. i'm worried h might cancel my order so placed a new online order today in different colors.

ladies, how long does it take for your online lippie orders to be shipped?


----------



## momasaurus

acrowcounted said:


> I too was shocked by the difference between the bullets and the color once applied. I was expecting a nearly black purple shade with the violet but it was actually just a very blue hued extremely bright pink on me.  So far the only one I’ve worn out of the house is Rose Inoui in a single layer application. Anything more heavy handed than that makes it super orange on me. I hope to work up the courage to wear the violet eventually too.


I think the Violet looks fine on you. It just doesn't look violet. I've worn the Rose Inoui (and it's pretty), but told people it was Corail Fou, LOL. I will probably end up returning the Corail.


----------



## momasaurus

kristinlorraine said:


> i placed an order on H site two days ago and it's still in preparation. i'm worried h might cancel my order so placed a new online order today in different colors.
> 
> ladies, how long does it take for your online lippie orders to be shipped?


Mine shipped the next day and arrived the day after that.


----------



## img

kristinlorraine said:


> i placed an order on H site two days ago and it's still in preparation. i'm worried h might cancel my order so placed a new online order today in different colors.
> 
> ladies, how long does it take for your online lippie orders to be shipped?


I ordered Wednesday.  Shipped Thursday. Arrived today, Monday.

Two days ago was Saturday so they likely just saw it today.


----------



## lolakitten

It’s heeeeeere!
What I was nervous about was the scent and I love it! It smells like what fresh roses smell like! (To my nose at least) not the perfumey rose scent that cosmetics that claim to smell like rose smell like. Like fresh green rose.
I haven’t tried it yet, but this is #18 Rose Encens


----------



## tlamdang08

kristinlorraine said:


> i placed an order on H site two days ago and it's still in preparation. i'm worried h might cancel my order so placed a new online order today in different colors.
> 
> ladies, how long does it take for your online lippie orders to be shipped?


I ordered them on the day it launch. Next day got email of confirm that they have been shipped. I got the package today/One day early. 
Another order have been shipped to my store but I have not seen any text from my SA yet.


----------



## ElainePG

MrsMBunboxing said:


> My rose encens lipstick, waiting for 3 more colors to come. They limit the purchase from 10 to 2 person each,  ugh.


This is a great shade for you. Thank you for the photos!


----------



## ElainePG

kristinlorraine said:


> i placed an order on H site two days ago and it's still in preparation. i'm worried h might cancel my order so placed a new online order today in different colors.
> 
> ladies, *how long does it take for your online lippie orders to be shipped?*


I placed my order on March 7 (for 1 lippie: Rose Encens), received a confirmation email that day, and then received an email today, March 9, telling me that they were shipping it. So in my case, it was two days. Which I thought was pretty impressive, considering how quickly these are selling!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

It is starting to look like the lipsticks arriving from Hermes Online are no longer being packaged in orange boxes with ribbons (from the posts I am seeing). Can anyone confirm?


----------



## img

lcd_purse_girl said:


> It is starting to look like the lipsticks arriving from Hermes Online are no longer being packaged in orange boxes with ribbons (from the posts I am seeing). Can anyone confirm?


This was how my online order arrived today with three boxed lipsticks inside.


----------



## acrowcounted

lcd_purse_girl said:


> It is starting to look like the lipsticks arriving from Hermes Online are no longer being packaged in orange boxes with ribbons (from the posts I am seeing). Can anyone confirm?


I think it may depend on how many you purchase in one order. I got three, individually. All ordered on release day (10 am, noon, and 6pm) and all received, individually, within 36 hrs of ordering. None of mine came in a larger orange gift box but rather just paper-tied to the receipt booklet. No ribbons. I think if you order a few, they put them in an orange box to secure them together better.


----------



## DrTr

justapixel said:


> @DrTr You and I are dog nose twins, except I like the smell of fragrance. I can always tell when somebody is wearing something and if it’s cheap or not, or if they smoke, have eaten onions, and if there is mildew around or something is on fire. I’m the one who says, “what is that smell?” and nobody else can smell it.
> 
> So you are likely to pickup on the fragrance in this lipstick, unless it’s limited to the color I have. It is rather strong, and not entirely pleasant, but that, of course, is individual. It does not smell like perfume but does smell like Hermes, if that makes sense. However, it did disappear entirely in 15 minutes or so, so wait it out. The scent fades to nothing. As you can see, I put it on rather lightly, mostly because I wasn’t feeling well and wasn’t going anywhere, but I still got that fragrance.
> 
> For the record, the color faded beautifully. After that photo I put one more coat on (didn’t change color, just evened it.) I had water, dinner, and by the time I took it off my lips were still very faintly tinted-evenly. Which was pleasant.
> 
> Ladies, I’ve not seen one shade that looks anything but beautiful on all of you. Either you are all remarkable at picking lipstick or Hermes has created wizardry.
> 
> @twoblues Thank you for the tip. I managed to get the Beige Kalahari from Bloomingdales, and now, still waiting for three others, I think I’m done with expensive lippies. Until they need a refill, of course. . I certainly hope that can be done online as I think my husband would balk at a trip to Vegas for lipstick. .
> 
> And I’ll try to forget the scarves I want dancing in my head,(at least until my birthday next month.)


Justapixel, you are wonderful to send me such good information on fragrance in the lip colors!  You’ve allayed my worries, and I will be patient as I am thrilled to hear the fragrance dissipates. I used to wear perfume, but in my twenties it started to bother me to the point where my eyes burned and watered when I wore it and depending on how close I stood to someone that was wearing it it happened then too. Don’t know if it’s a slight allergy, but it has been miserable since. Fragrance in some makeup and lotions and face products is just fine, hopefully this will be too. 

and I so agree - everyone that models the colors here looks marvelous. I’m thinking people here are remarkable at choosing and H has created wizardry!  Thanks again for your very helpful response and can’t wait to see all your colors!


----------



## DrTr

img said:


> FedEx was just here!!  I did NOT have to sign for my lipsticks!
> 
> The mat formula is so creamy, I’m in love!  INormally matte lipsticks are so drying on me.
> I love the Poppy Shine and the Rouge Casaque in Mat!  The Beige Kalahari is just OK for me so I won’t be refilling that one!  I'm going to try the Poppy Shine over the Beige Kalahari and see if that amps it up.  I will wear the Poppy Shine alone most of the time, though.
> 
> Notice how the black section of the satin case is shiny, and the mat case is mat!
> 
> Sorry if the images are huge.  I’m loading from my phone.


Lovely on you!  Thanks for the photos.


----------



## mygoodies

lcd_purse_girl said:


> It is starting to look like the lipsticks arriving from Hermes Online are no longer being packaged in orange boxes with ribbons (from the posts I am seeing). Can anyone confirm?


I posted my online order here, #548. No ribbons around the lipstick boxes but it came with a dustbag inside the orange box. A friend ordered 2 lipsticks and hers came with just a paper wrap. 
https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-37#post-33656952

Ordered on March 4, arrived next day but now H website says its has a 2 days delay when ordering beauty products.


----------



## hclubfan

lolakitten said:


> It’s heeeeeere!
> What I was nervous about was the scent and I love it! It smells like what fresh roses smell like! (To my nose at least) not the perfumey rose scent that cosmetics that claim to smell like rose smell like. Like fresh green rose.
> I haven’t tried it yet, but this is #18 Rose Encens
> View attachment 4686609


This is the colour I’ve been trying to order, but it’s currently sold out!


----------



## Bova123

Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!


----------



## DrTr

Bova123 said:


> Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!
> View attachment 4686839


Lovely like the others you have shared!  They go so well with your scarves too


----------



## ladysarah

Bova123 said:


> Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!
> View attachment 4686839


So elegant.


----------



## lolakitten

hclubfan said:


> This is the colour I’ve been trying to order, but it’s currently sold out!


I have a few on my wish list now that I know how lovely they are! I’m hoping they restock sooner than later!

I tried it in last night and the texture is amazing, better than Tom Ford IMO.
It was too dark for pics by then unfortunately.


----------



## momasaurus

Bova123 said:


> Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!
> View attachment 4686839


This is very pretty on you!


----------



## lolakitten

Quick pic this am in natural (albeit grey rainy) light... Rose Encens


----------



## Handbag1234

Getting so fed up. Fed ex keep trying to deliver my Hermes.com order of lipsticks to the wrong address, (despite me providing additional directions a 5 year old could follow) and my other order with Harrods was stuck in their internal IT systems due to  a glitch. I can’t get any answers from Harrods, and just received notification of a Refund. Really annoying as I could have just ordered every shade I wanted via Hermes. Harrods was online first, so I placed an order with them. Thank you for letting me vent. Loving all the modelling shots from everyone else though!


----------



## hclubfan

lolakitten said:


> Quick pic this am in natural (albeit grey rainy) light... Rose Encens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686869


Oh WOW, this looks amazing on you! I must find this shade!


----------



## DoraSilky

Handbag1234 said:


> Getting so fed up. Fed ex keep trying to deliver my Hermes.com order of lipsticks to the wrong address, (despite me providing additional directions a 5 year old could follow) and my other order with Harrods was stuck in their internal IT systems due to  a glitch. I can’t get any answers from Harrods, and just received notification of a Refund. Really annoying as I could have just ordered every shade I wanted via Hermes. Harrods was online first, so I placed an order with them. Thank you for letting me vent. Loving all the modelling shots from everyone else though!


I share your frustration with Harrods, I placed an order for three very early last Weds, checked today and tracking says 'packaging' but I know you ordered same sort of time so I expect a cancellation too - ugh. Not very professional, if they had back orders to fulfill, surely stock systems are there to count things and not mess up?  Grr........


----------



## getbetterwithH

Harrod’s is very tricky, even when it only concerns standard stuff. You can place orders by phone with the respective counter. They are usually very good, and it’s faster that way, too.


----------



## DoraSilky

getbetterwithH said:


> Harrod’s is very tricky, even when it only concerns standard stuff. You can place orders by phone with the respective counter. They are usually very good, and it’s faster that way, too.


that's good to know thank you, although I think I will just go via the Hermès website now.  They may turn up and at least I know from all the lovely pics which ones I really like.


----------



## img

I wore a mat lipstick yesterday (Rogue Casaque) and it literally stayed on ALL DAY!  It was very creamy for a mat lipstick, too.  Very happy with it!
Today I am wearing the Poppy Shine and even though it's so cute, it wore off very quickly.


----------



## lolakitten

hclubfan said:


> Oh WOW, this looks amazing on you! I must find this shade!



Thanks! You will LOVE it! Such an amazing colour.


----------



## Love Of My Life

momasaurus said:


> Oh wow. Thanks so much. Now I think the Corail Fou will be waaaaaay too bright for me. Also the Violet doesn't look purple at all! I thought it might be fun to collect all the LEs, now and in the future, mostly because of the colorful tubes. Maybe not.
> Anyone know - are there going to be new cases each time new LEs are released? (every 6 months)



As I understand it,there will be additional Limited Edition cases with the new collection.
I decided to purchase all 3 LE's to switch out with the other shades i purchased. I just like the pop of
color in my bag.
The refills will be available supposedly June & guessing the next group of colors will be for fall.
The MUA 's are saying to mix the shades to achieve the color you want  & blot them down to achieve a softer
more natural lip .I do like the smoothness of the lipsticks but not all the colors work for me & I was really
looking for a red that was similar to the Rouge Red that was done several years back but trying to make the
Casaque & Piment work..
I also need a lip liner to define my lips which the MUA suggested as well


----------



## ElainePG

Bova123 said:


> Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!
> View attachment 4686839


It's such a pretty shade on you, @Bova123 ! And a perfect match with your scarf.


----------



## DoraSilky

When Lisa Eldridge launched her latest Velvet lipsticks back in November I think it was, she also made recommendations on which lip liners would compliment them - it would be really useful to get tips from everyone here on which liners are a good match to either subtly define or bring out the colours of the Hermès lipsticks.


----------



## Bova123

DrTr said:


> Lovely like the others you have shared!  They go so well with your scarves too


Thank you so very much DrTr!



ladysarah said:


> So elegant.


You are too kind ladysarah 



momasaurus said:


> This is very pretty on you!


Thank you moma...I hope your corail feu works out for you!



lolakitten said:


> Quick pic this am in natural (albeit grey rainy) light... Rose Encens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686869


So lovely lolakitten!



ElainePG said:


> It's such a pretty shade on you, @Bova123 ! And a perfect match with your scarf.


Thank you so much ElainePG


----------



## Love Of My Life

DoraSilky said:


> When Lisa Eldridge launched her latest Velvet lipsticks back in November I think it was, she also made recommendations on which lip liners would compliment them - it would be really useful to get tips from everyone here on which liners are a good match to either subtly define or bring out the colours of the Hermès lipsticks.



I use Edward Bess defining lip pencil in Natural & Barely for lighter tone lipsticks & I also use
Serge Lutens lip pencils in shades 1 # 3 ( #1 is very natural & #3 is a red & all of them work very well with
the majority of the various lip shades I wear from LBR, Tom Ford, SL & now Hermes


----------



## MommyDaze

Very happy with these so far. Adding some pics for reference on darker skin tones.
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 My two neutrals: Rose Boisé matte and Rose Encens satin. Will try to post the brights tomorrow.


----------



## momasaurus

Love Of My Life said:


> As I understand it,there will be additional Limited Edition cases with the new collection.
> I decided to purchase all 3 LE's to switch out with the other shades i purchased. I just like the pop of
> color in my bag.
> The refills will be available supposedly June & guessing the next group of colors will be for fall.
> The MUA 's are saying to mix the shades to achieve the color you want  & blot them down to achieve a softer
> more natural lip .I do like the smoothness of the lipsticks but not all the colors work for me & I was really
> looking for a red that was similar to the Rouge Red that was done several years back but trying to make the
> Casaque & Piment work..
> I also need a lip liner to define my lips which the MUA suggested as well


Super helpful, thanks! Are you going to get the H all-purpose lipliner, or something more specific from another brand? i like Mac lipliner pencils.


----------



## Luvbolide

Bova123 said:


> Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!
> View attachment 4686839




You really did a good job selecting these, Bova! A third one that is really flattering on you!  Your scarf looks great, too!  I have the pink one.


----------



## DrTr

MommyDaze said:


> Very happy with these so far. Adding some pics for reference on darker skin tones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two neutrals: Rose Boisé matte and Rose Encens satin. Will try to post the brights tomorrow.


You look lovely in these and thanks for posting!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

momasaurus said:


> Super helpful, thanks! Are you going to get the H all-purpose lipliner, or something more specific from another brand? i like Mac lipliner pencils.



I did purchase the lip pencil but it is just moisturizing not defining which is what I thought it would do
meaning outlining your lips in a corrective way so that the lipstick doesn't bleed.
I know many use MAC lipliner pencils as the shades/colors are universal.
I use Serge Lutens, Edward Bess lip pencils as I either wear a nude lip or red. Corals & pinks just don't
look well on me.
When I met one of the H beaute gals she suggested lip liner & if the colors don't work as one would like them
to, to mix the shades to get the color you like better.
I also may decide to revisit some colors as well.
I did buy the Rose Boise` but not loving it as much as other shades that I have in that range.
It is also mat so when I blot my lips I am getting the color I prefer & doing the same for Rouge H (#85)
which is also a mat shade
But the feeling of the lipstick is nice & because I really like nice packaging, H scores high on that
& the limited editions as pops in your bag are fun


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

Lip balm is delightful! Such a huge box! Like a medium pizza.
Shame the balm case isn’t refillable, right? ....as it is so delightfully heavy and feels like a quality product. 
The balm makes a nice shine and deepens the mauve of my natural lip tone.
Shall see how it lasts, carries through afternoon coffee.


----------



## scarf1

Bova123 said:


> Wearing my Satin Rose Lipstick yesterday. It reads as a pink/coral on me, which is fine since I have Rose Mexique for a bright pink, and the orange toned ones I tried just simply didn't work on me. I went into the boutique wanting a pink, a red and a coral, and interestingly this is the one that fit the coral bill the best!
> View attachment 4686839


Beautiful on you! Actually all your lippie pix have been great. Love the scarf too!


----------



## Jbizzybeetle

tlamdang08 said:


> I don’t wear lipstick but I do purchase two Poppy shine and it is appear more orange on my skin tone then your.


Do you like it? It looks very nice in the second photo.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Lip balm is delightful! Such a huge box! Like a medium pizza.
> Shame the balm case isn’t refillable, right? ....as it is so delightfully heavy and feels like a quality product.
> The balm makes a nice shine and deepens the mauve of my natural lip tone.
> Shall see how it lasts, carries through afternoon coffee.



The case is refillable. You just have to twist the balm lipstick & pull.. The balm will come out of the case
I would guess that the balm should be available as a refill when the refills come out or to reuse the
case for another lipstick shade


----------



## Handbag1234

DoraSilky said:


> I share your frustration with Harrods, I placed an order for three very early last Weds, checked today and tracking says 'packaging' but I know you ordered same sort of time so I expect a cancellation too - ugh. Not very professional, if they had back orders to fulfill, surely stock systems are there to count things and not mess up?  Grr........



I hope your order comes through. I had an email saying cancelled, then another saying it’s on its way. I questioned this to have a second email saying ‘ Er sorry yes we’ve cancelled your order due to IT glitch’. 
Charming


----------



## DoraSilky

Handbag1234 said:


> I hope your order comes through. I had an email saying cancelled, then another saying it’s on its way. I questioned this to have a second email saying ‘ Er sorry yes we’ve cancelled your order due to IT glitch’.
> Charming


 just checked on the tracking feature and it now says preparing for shipping and there is a tracking number so that's looking positive - sorry to hear your's isn't so.  I guess we ordered different colours? My order is for Rose Epice,  Rose boise and the LE corail fou


----------



## skybluesky

US website has a lot of the colors restocked, including the lipbrush, lip liner, clear lip balm, and the poppy lip shine.


----------



## tlamdang08

Jbizzybeetle said:


> Do you like it? It looks very nice in the second photo.


I reapply it frequently so I like it. A hint of shine is fun.


----------



## Bova123

MommyDaze said:


> Very happy with these so far. Adding some pics for reference on darker skin tones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two neutrals: Rose Boisé matte and Rose Encens satin. Will try to post the brights tomorrow.


What beautiful choices on you MommyDaze!



Luvbolide said:


> You really did a good job selecting these, Bova! A third one that is really flattering on you!  Your scarf looks great, too!  I have the pink one.


Thank you kindly luvbolide, and don't you just love this scarf design?



scarf1 said:


> Beautiful on you! Actually all your lippie pix have been great. Love the scarf too!


Thank you dear scarf1, I believe we are sisters on this scarf too!


----------



## Handbag1234

DoraSilky said:


> just checked on the tracking feature and it now says preparing for shipping and there is a tracking number so that's looking positive - sorry to hear your's isn't so.  I guess we ordered different colours? My order is for Rose Epice,  Rose boise and the LE corail fou


I am pleased for  you! I ordered those two neutral colours also. I’m sure I can get them at some point.


----------



## lilyhernes

hclubfan said:


> This is the colour I’ve been trying to order, but it’s currently sold out!


Well, persevere, *hclub* ( Hi!). You’ll love Rose Encens. I received mine yesterday and love it. It feels very luxurious on the lips, and it’s a great all round color. Of course, now, I want more! Hopeless.


----------



## lilyhernes

lolakitten said:


> Quick pic this am in natural (albeit grey rainy) light... Rose Encens
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4686869


Oh, wow, so pretty!


----------



## bagshopr

Sigh... I wasn't a bit interested, then I started reading this thread, then I went on the H site, and then I ordered a Rose satin lipstick. I hope I like the color as this is quite an investment! But if it looks good on me then it will be worth every cent.


----------



## ohmisseevee

bagshopr said:


> *Sigh... I wasn't a bit interested, then I started reading this thread,* then I went on the H site, and then I ordered a Rose satin lipstick. I hope I like the color as this is quite an investment! But if it looks good on me then it will be worth every cent.



The same exact thing happened to me.


----------



## Frivole88

same here. i don't wear lipstick, heck I don't even wear make up at all.
but somehow this thread made me order 3 lippies and more. 



bagshopr said:


> Sigh... I wasn't a bit interested, then I started reading this thread, then I went on the H site, and then I ordered a Rose satin lipstick. I hope I like the color as this is quite an investment! But if it looks good on me then it will be worth every cent.


----------



## Maedi

I received Lipstick Rose today. It is bright and I seem to have quite a few similar lipsticks already. Was hoping for something more muted based on the website photos. Photo taken in outdoor evening light facing the sunset and with many thanks to all the other posters.


----------



## Bova123

Maedi said:


> View attachment 4687508
> View attachment 4687504
> 
> I received Lipstick Rose today. It is bright and I seem to have quite a few similar lipsticks already. Was hoping for something more muted based on the website photos. Photo taken in outdoor evening light facing the sunset and with many thanks to all the other posters.


This is quite pretty on you Maedi. I hope you grow to like it!


----------



## Scarfcat

After reading PF for so many years the lipsticks have inspired my first post!  I ordered my 4 lipsticks blind online, so thought  others in the same position might find some modelling shots helpful.  By way of reference I have fair skin and naturally pinkish lips that make what most people consider “nudes” too brown on me (and make me look like I have the flu!).  I was really impressed with the lipsticks.  Mine were all Satin, very comfortable to wear, lasted a good 6+ hours without retouch so long as no food was involved - they did not survive my lunchtime sandwich, but no lipstick ever does .   I agree with whoever said they were similar to the Tom Fords in colour intensity, but I would add I found them slightly more moisturising than TF.  The photo’s below are inside, natural morning daylight which is making things look a bit washed out - the Corail Fou and Rouge Casaque are definitely bold pops of colour on the face and quite lovely.  The Corail Fou  (55) is a bright pink coral (not too much orange) and will be a favourite for spring/summer, the Rouge Casaque satin (64) is a neutral red (leaning very slightly to a blue red on me).  Rose Encens (18) is a pink/brownish neutral on me.  It’s about as brown as I can go and still look ok - I will wear it, but its my least favourite of the bunch as I was hoping for an everyday workhorse and its not quite that flattering to my skin .  Finally Violet Intense (94) is not purple on, rather a very deep raspberry/ fushia with great staying power.  You could get a much more subtle look applying with brush rather than my usual quick swipe from the tube as I rush out the door!  Finally I am very impressed how easy it is to remove the lipstick from the tube - will definitely be swapping my favourites into the pretty limited edition tube cases.   The photos, in order.   1. Natural lip. 2. Rose Encens. 3 Corail Fou. 4 Rouge Casaque satin  5 Violet Insense.


----------



## Bova123

Scarfcat said:


> After reading PF for so many years the lipsticks have inspired my first post!  I ordered my 4 lipsticks blind online, so thought  others in the same position might find some modelling shots helpful.  By way of reference I have fair skin and naturally pinkish lips that make what most people consider “nudes” too brown on me (and make me look like I have the flu!).  I was really impressed with the lipsticks.  Mine were all Satin, very comfortable to wear, lasted a good 6+ hours without retouch so long as no food was involved - they did not survive my lunchtime sandwich, but no lipstick ever does .   I agree with whoever said they were similar to the Tom Fords in colour intensity, but I would add I found them slightly more moisturising than TF.  The photo’s below are inside, natural morning daylight which is making things look a bit washed out - the Corail Fou and Rouge Casaque are definitely bold pops of colour on the face and quite lovely.  The Corail Fou  (55) is a bright pink coral (not too much orange) and will be a favourite for spring/summer, the Rouge Casaque satin (64) is a neutral red (leaning very slightly to a blue red on me).  Rose Encens (18) is a pink/brownish neutral on me.  It’s about as brown as I can go and still look ok - I will wear it, but its my least favourite of the bunch as I was hoping for an everyday workhorse and its not quite that flattering to my skin .  Finally Violet Intense (94) is not purple on, rather a very deep raspberry/ fushia with great staying power.  You could get a much more subtle look applying with brush rather than my usual quick swipe from the tube as I rush out the door!  Finally I am very impressed how easy it is to remove the lipstick from the tube - will definitely be swapping my favourites into the pretty limited edition tube cases.   The photos, in order.   1. Natural lip. 2. Rose Encens. 3 Corail Fou. 4 Rouge Casaque satin  5 Violet Insense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687713
> View attachment 4687714
> View attachment 4687715
> View attachment 4687716
> View attachment 4687717


Wow, what a wonderful first post scarfcat! You picked some amazing colors for you, and I can relate to looking like I have the flu if I wear a nude lip color!


----------



## sbelle

justapixel said:


> So you are likely to pickup on the fragrance in this lipstick, unless it’s limited to the color I have. It is rather strong, and not entirely pleasant, but that, of course, is individual. It does not smell like perfume but does smell like Hermes, if that makes sense. However, it did disappear entirely in 15 minutes or so, so wait it out. The scent fades to nothing. As you can see, I put it on rather lightly, mostly because I wasn’t feeling well and wasn’t going anywhere, but I still got that fragrance.



I also have a strong sense of smell and am sensitive to many, many scents that don't bother others.  Over the years, I have had to forgo many scented products.   

Most lipsticks do not bother me, but the scent of these Hermes lipsticks absolutely does.  I love everything else about the lipsticks but not sure I can get over the scent.  It really does bother me.


----------



## missD

I bought these 2 as well and loving Encens. Is Bois simply the matte counterpart? I am hesitant to try Bois yet because I don’t want identical colors. 





MommyDaze said:


> Very happy with these so far. Adding some pics for reference on darker skin tones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two neutrals: Rose Boisé matte and Rose Encens satin. Will try to post the brights tomorrow.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Scarfcat said:


> After reading PF for so many years the lipsticks have inspired my first post!  I ordered my 4 lipsticks blind online, so thought  others in the same position might find some modelling shots helpful.  By way of reference I have fair skin and naturally pinkish lips that make what most people consider “nudes” too brown on me (and make me look like I have the flu!).  I was really impressed with the lipsticks.  Mine were all Satin, very comfortable to wear, lasted a good 6+ hours without retouch so long as no food was involved - they did not survive my lunchtime sandwich, but no lipstick ever does .   I agree with whoever said they were similar to the Tom Fords in colour intensity, but I would add I found them slightly more moisturising than TF.  The photo’s below are inside, natural morning daylight which is making things look a bit washed out - the Corail Fou and Rouge Casaque are definitely bold pops of colour on the face and quite lovely.  The Corail Fou  (55) is a bright pink coral (not too much orange) and will be a favourite for spring/summer, the Rouge Casaque satin (64) is a neutral red (leaning very slightly to a blue red on me).  Rose Encens (18) is a pink/brownish neutral on me.  It’s about as brown as I can go and still look ok - I will wear it, but its my least favourite of the bunch as I was hoping for an everyday workhorse and its not quite that flattering to my skin .  Finally Violet Intense (94) is not purple on, rather a very deep raspberry/ fushia with great staying power.  You could get a much more subtle look applying with brush rather than my usual quick swipe from the tube as I rush out the door!  Finally I am very impressed how easy it is to remove the lipstick from the tube - will definitely be swapping my favourites into the pretty limited edition tube cases.   The photos, in order.   1. Natural lip. 2. Rose Encens. 3 Corail Fou. 4 Rouge Casaque satin  5 Violet Insense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687713
> View attachment 4687714
> View attachment 4687715
> View attachment 4687716
> View attachment 4687717





All the colors are very flattering on you!   Nice choices!!


----------



## momasaurus

Scarfcat said:


> After reading PF for so many years the lipsticks have inspired my first post!  I ordered my 4 lipsticks blind online, so thought  others in the same position might find some modelling shots helpful.  By way of reference I have fair skin and naturally pinkish lips that make what most people consider “nudes” too brown on me (and make me look like I have the flu!).  I was really impressed with the lipsticks.  Mine were all Satin, very comfortable to wear, lasted a good 6+ hours without retouch so long as no food was involved - they did not survive my lunchtime sandwich, but no lipstick ever does .   I agree with whoever said they were similar to the Tom Fords in colour intensity, but I would add I found them slightly more moisturising than TF.  The photo’s below are inside, natural morning daylight which is making things look a bit washed out - the Corail Fou and Rouge Casaque are definitely bold pops of colour on the face and quite lovely.  The Corail Fou  (55) is a bright pink coral (not too much orange) and will be a favourite for spring/summer, the Rouge Casaque satin (64) is a neutral red (leaning very slightly to a blue red on me).  Rose Encens (18) is a pink/brownish neutral on me.  It’s about as brown as I can go and still look ok - I will wear it, but its my least favourite of the bunch as I was hoping for an everyday workhorse and its not quite that flattering to my skin .  Finally Violet Intense (94) is not purple on, rather a very deep raspberry/ fushia with great staying power.  You could get a much more subtle look applying with brush rather than my usual quick swipe from the tube as I rush out the door!  Finally I am very impressed how easy it is to remove the lipstick from the tube - will definitely be swapping my favourites into the pretty limited edition tube cases.   The photos, in order.   1. Natural lip. 2. Rose Encens. 3 Corail Fou. 4 Rouge Casaque satin  5 Violet Insense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687713
> View attachment 4687714
> View attachment 4687715
> View attachment 4687716
> View attachment 4687717


Well done! Thanks for the photos. Looks like you chose well, and have some nice variety.


----------



## bagshopr

Maedi said:


> View attachment 4687508
> View attachment 4687504
> 
> I received Lipstick Rose today. It is bright and I seem to have quite a few similar lipsticks already. Was hoping for something more muted based on the website photos. Photo taken in outdoor evening light facing the sunset and with many thanks to all the other posters.


This is the color I ordered. I am afraid of it being too bright. But I think it looks lovely on you!


----------



## MommyDaze

missD said:


> I bought these 2 as well and loving Encens. Is Bois simply the matte counterpart? I am hesitant to try Bois yet because I don’t want identical colors.


Boisé is a bit more rosy, but not by much. They are very similar on. For me, it works because sometimes I want a matte lip and other times a satin, so I like having a similar neutral in both formulations. If you are just looking at colors. I don’t think I would get both of these.


----------



## Mandycharlie

Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.


----------



## lolakitten

Has anyone tried Rouge amazone yet?


----------



## img

Scarfcat said:


> After reading PF for so many years the lipsticks have inspired my first post!  I ordered my 4 lipsticks blind online, so thought  others in the same position might find some modelling shots helpful.  By way of reference I have fair skin and naturally pinkish lips that make what most people consider “nudes” too brown on me (and make me look like I have the flu!).  I was really impressed with the lipsticks.  Mine were all Satin, very comfortable to wear, lasted a good 6+ hours without retouch so long as no food was involved - they did not survive my lunchtime sandwich, but no lipstick ever does .   I agree with whoever said they were similar to the Tom Fords in colour intensity, but I would add I found them slightly more moisturising than TF.  The photo’s below are inside, natural morning daylight which is making things look a bit washed out - the Corail Fou and Rouge Casaque are definitely bold pops of colour on the face and quite lovely.  The Corail Fou  (55) is a bright pink coral (not too much orange) and will be a favourite for spring/summer, the Rouge Casaque satin (64) is a neutral red (leaning very slightly to a blue red on me).  Rose Encens (18) is a pink/brownish neutral on me.  It’s about as brown as I can go and still look ok - I will wear it, but its my least favourite of the bunch as I was hoping for an everyday workhorse and its not quite that flattering to my skin .  Finally Violet Intense (94) is not purple on, rather a very deep raspberry/ fushia with great staying power.  You could get a much more subtle look applying with brush rather than my usual quick swipe from the tube as I rush out the door!  Finally I am very impressed how easy it is to remove the lipstick from the tube - will definitely be swapping my favourites into the pretty limited edition tube cases.   The photos, in order.   1. Natural lip. 2. Rose Encens. 3 Corail Fou. 4 Rouge Casaque satin  5 Violet Insense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687713
> View attachment 4687714
> View attachment 4687715
> View attachment 4687716
> View attachment 4687717



These look beautiful on you, great choices!  I bought the Beige Kalahari and it looks like the flu on me - great reference LOL.
I just bought the Rose Encens and it will arrive tomorrow so I'm hoping that's better.  I also have the Rogue Casaque but in Mat and adore it.


----------



## DrTr

sbelle said:


> I also have a strong sense of smell and am sensitive to many, many scents that don't bother others.  Over the years, I have had to forgo many scented products.
> 
> Most lipsticks do not bother me, but the scent of these Hermes lipsticks absolutely does.  I love everything else about the lipsticks but not sure I can get over the scent.  It really does bother me.


So sorry to hear that for you, especially as I am another super smeller. It’s really quite overwhelming sometimes isn’t it?


----------



## DrTr

Mandycharlie said:


> Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687756


Looks great on - and you aren’t an old bird!!


----------



## DrTr

Scarfcat said:


> After reading PF for so many years the lipsticks have inspired my first post!  I ordered my 4 lipsticks blind online, so thought  others in the same position might find some modelling shots helpful.  By way of reference I have fair skin and naturally pinkish lips that make what most people consider “nudes” too brown on me (and make me look like I have the flu!).  I was really impressed with the lipsticks.  Mine were all Satin, very comfortable to wear, lasted a good 6+ hours without retouch so long as no food was involved - they did not survive my lunchtime sandwich, but no lipstick ever does .   I agree with whoever said they were similar to the Tom Fords in colour intensity, but I would add I found them slightly more moisturising than TF.  The photo’s below are inside, natural morning daylight which is making things look a bit washed out - the Corail Fou and Rouge Casaque are definitely bold pops of colour on the face and quite lovely.  The Corail Fou  (55) is a bright pink coral (not too much orange) and will be a favourite for spring/summer, the Rouge Casaque satin (64) is a neutral red (leaning very slightly to a blue red on me).  Rose Encens (18) is a pink/brownish neutral on me.  It’s about as brown as I can go and still look ok - I will wear it, but its my least favourite of the bunch as I was hoping for an everyday workhorse and its not quite that flattering to my skin .  Finally Violet Intense (94) is not purple on, rather a very deep raspberry/ fushia with great staying power.  You could get a much more subtle look applying with brush rather than my usual quick swipe from the tube as I rush out the door!  Finally I am very impressed how easy it is to remove the lipstick from the tube - will definitely be swapping my favourites into the pretty limited edition tube cases.   The photos, in order.   1. Natural lip. 2. Rose Encens. 3 Corail Fou. 4 Rouge Casaque satin  5 Violet Insense.
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687713
> View attachment 4687714
> View attachment 4687715
> View attachment 4687716
> View attachment 4687717


What a helpful and great first post - thank you and welcome!


----------



## hclubfan

Mandycharlie said:


> Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687756


This is gorgeous on you...wow!!


----------



## Scarfcat

img said:


> These look beautiful on you, great choices!  I bought the Beige Kalahari and it looks like the flu on me - great reference LOL.
> I just bought the Rose Encens and it will arrive tomorrow so I'm hoping that's better.  I also have the Rogue Casaque but in Mat and adore it.


Thank you!  The Rose Encens definitely has a good dose of pink in it, so hopefully you will get on with it better.  This is not a good week for any of us to be walking into work looking like we have the flu !


----------



## Scarfcat

lolakitten said:


> Has anyone tried Rouge amazone yet?


I second this question.      I would love to know if it is a brick (brown) red as the description suggests, or a tomato (orange) red which is what the website photos look like to me.  I was too confused to take a risk on it.


----------



## DoraSilky

Handbag1234 said:


> I am pleased for  you! I ordered those two neutral colours also. I’m sure I can get them at some point.


They arrived!  Thanks for positive vibes and to Harrods, better late than never.  I surprised myself in a good way with Rose Velours (thought I had ordered Rose Boisé, but it was dark and I had only just woken up), Rose épicé will be a fabulous neutral on me as it does have a rusty/weathered brick sort of undertone although doesn't seem to com out in the photo but will be a great year round shade, get it if you can. Yet to try Corail Fou but it is not as coraly as I had feared, more pink/red tone. I think another pink shade in lieu of an Easter egg will be in order after appreciating all the lovely images being posted. Love the classy cases.
Left to right roses épice, velours and corail fou in overcast 
afternoon light.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Mandycharlie said:


> Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687756



Such a bright, beautiful color on you!!


----------



## hclubfan

I just received my third lipstick, beige naturel in the matte finish and it is just gorgeous on! I am so fair-skinned (think Nicole Kidman-level fair) with platinum blonde hair and blue eyes, and this shade is just the most perfect level of nude for me. Not too dark, as I now realize the rose encens may be. I also adore the matte finish. It’s not at all drying. I found the orange poppy to be a very pretty shade, but it is far too glittery for me. I caught sight of it in a bathroom mirror and it looked like I was wearing a disco ball on my lips! My corail feu is on its way...excited to wear it this summer.


----------



## Iris Gris

Scarfcat said:


> I second this question.      I would love to know if it is a brick (brown) red as the description suggests, or a tomato (orange) red which is what the website photos look like to me.  I was too confused to take a risk on it.


I have Amazone; I’ll swatch it when I get home tonight. I feel it’s not as brown as brick, but not noticeably orange. Just “warm red.”


----------



## Iris Gris

Here’s a bigger pic of the chart they had at the store (not that it’s especially helpful.)


----------



## Frivole88

i received my 3 lipsticks today. sadly, the rose lipstick is too bright pink for my liking.
will H accept return on lipsticks? i just did one quick swipe and realized it's not the right color for me.


----------



## smallfry

kristinlorraine said:


> i received my 3 lipsticks today. sadly, the rose lipstick is too bright pink for my liking.
> will H accept return on lipsticks? i just did one quick swipe and realized it's not the right color for me.


I don't think it's returnable, as it's not in original condition:
_"Your order will be accepted for refund or exchange if returned in original condition and packaging, within thirty (30) days from the delivery date. The returned item(s) must be accompanied by the original receipt or a copy in the case of a partial return."_


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

kristinlorraine said:


> i received my 3 lipsticks today. sadly, the rose lipstick is too bright pink for my liking.
> will H accept return on lipsticks? i just did one quick swipe and realized it's not the right color for me.



The lipstick has been used.   Besides that, I’d be shocked if they accepted a return with the coronavirus problem going on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Iris Gris said:


> Here’s a bigger pic of the chart they had at the store (not that it’s especially helpful.)
> View attachment 4687908



I found the color chart somewhat misleading.. I needed to see the colors up close


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The lipstick has been used.   Besides that, I’d be shocked if they accepted a return with the coronavirus problem going on.



Agree.. H won't accept a return on a used lipstick...


----------



## Love Of My Life

kristinlorraine said:


> i received my 3 lipsticks today. sadly, the rose lipstick is too bright pink for my liking.
> will H accept return on lipsticks? i just did one quick swipe and realized it's not the right color for me.



Can you mix it with another shade to make it work?


----------



## getbetterwithH

hclubfan said:


> I just received my third lipstick, beige naturel in the matte finish and it is just gorgeous on! I am so fair-skinned (think Nicole Kidman-level fair) with platinum blonde hair and blue eyes, and this shade is just the most perfect level of nude for me. Not too dark, as I now realize the rose encens may be. I also adore the matte finish. It’s not at all drying. I found the orange poppy to be a very pretty shade, but it is far too glittery for me. I caught sight of it in a bathroom mirror and it looked like I was wearing a disco ball on my lips! My corail feu is on its way...excited to wear it this summer.


You are my skin and hair (and eye ) twin good to know about Beige Naturel then!!


----------



## bagshopr

kristinlorraine said:


> i received my 3 lipsticks today. sadly, the rose lipstick is too bright pink for my liking.
> will H accept return on lipsticks? i just did one quick swipe and realized it's not the right color for me.


This is the color that I ordered. I am tempted to return it right away and not even open the box, so that I can get a refund.
What is your coloring? Do you have a photo of you wearing it?


----------



## BagLady164

kristinlorraine said:


> i received my 3 lipsticks today. sadly, the rose lipstick is too bright pink for my liking.
> will H accept return on lipsticks? i just did one quick swipe and realized it's not the right color for me.


I hope not!  But, aren’t these supposed to be refillable?  Maybe you can do that and prevent a total loss.


----------



## hclubfan

bagshopr said:


> This is the color that I ordered. I am tempted to return it right away and not even open the box, so that I can get a refund.
> What is your coloring? Do you have a photo of you wearing it?


According to the Hermes website, they cannot be returned for hygienic reasons.


----------



## Frivole88

thanks everyone for replies. I agree, it's not hygienic to return used lipstick. i guess i will just try to mix it with other colors.


----------



## Bova123

Mandycharlie said:


> Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687756


You look gorgeous in every sense of the word mandycharlie....love this color on you!



DoraSilky said:


> They arrived!  Thanks for positive vibes and to Harrods, better late than never.  I surprised myself in a good way with Rose Velours (thought I had ordered Rose Boisé, but it was dark and I had only just woken up), Rose épicé will be a fabulous neutral on me as it does have a rusty/weathered brick sort of undertone although doesn't seem to com out in the photo but will be a great year round shade, get it if you can. Yet to try Corail Fou but it is not as coraly as I had feared, more pink/red tone. I think another pink shade in lieu of an Easter egg will be in order after appreciating all the lovely images being posted. Love the classy cases.
> Left to right roses épice, velours and corail fou in overcast
> afternoon light.
> View attachment 4687851


All such nice choices dorasilky...enjoy!


----------



## Frivole88

I'm asian with yellow skin undertone. It's odd because in Dior addict lipstick, their pink looks good on me almost natural-looking but this pink doesn't look good on my lips.

Fortunately, it's doable when mixed with the other lipsticks I purchased. (rose boise and violet insense).


bagshopr said:


> This is the color that I ordered. I am tempted to return it right away and not even open the box, so that I can get a refund.
> What is your coloring? Do you have a photo of you wearing it?


----------



## Bova123

My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

One in every color


----------



## Handbag1234

DoraSilky said:


> They arrived!  Thanks for positive vibes and to Harrods, better late than never.  I surprised myself in a good way with Rose Velours (thought I had ordered Rose Boisé, but it was dark and I had only just woken up), Rose épicé will be a fabulous neutral on me as it does have a rusty/weathered brick sort of undertone although doesn't seem to com out in the photo but will be a great year round shade, get it if you can. Yet to try Corail Fou but it is not as coraly as I had feared, more pink/red tone. I think another pink shade in lieu of an Easter egg will be in order after appreciating all the lovely images being posted. Love the classy cases.
> Left to right roses épice, velours and corail fou in overcast
> afternoon light.
> View attachment 4687851



You’ve picked a really good selection! All bases covered. I think I did order rose epice, so I will seek this one out elsewhere based on your advice. Thank you and enjoy!


----------



## Meta

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967


Looks fab on you, especially paired with your Mountain Zebra silk!


----------



## Chanelandco

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967


Beautiful ! Thank you for all the mod shots.
Love the scarf in this CW


----------



## missD

MommyDaze said:


> Boisé is a bit more rosy, but not by much. They are very similar on. For me, it works because sometimes I want a matte lip and other times a satin, so I like having a similar neutral in both formulations. If you are just looking at colors. I don’t think I would get both of these.


Thank you! I might just return it before Saks does some sort of return restriction due to corona.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967



Very nice!  I believe any color would look good on you!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Thank you to all who have taken the time to show modeling pics.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LovingTheOrange said:


> One in every color
> View attachment 4687976


----------



## TankerToad

Fell in love with the neutral pinks


----------



## bagshopr

hclubfan said:


> According to the Hermes website, they cannot be returned for hygienic reasons.


I was going to return the package unopened/refused , but looks like they would not accept it.


----------



## bagshopr

kristinlorraine said:


> I'm asian with yellow skin undertone. It's odd because in Dior addict lipstick, their pink looks good on me almost natural-looking but this pink doesn't look good on my lips.
> 
> Fortunately, it's doable when mixed with the other lipsticks I purchased. (rose boise and violet insense).


My skin tone is fair with pink undertones, so perhaps the pink will suit me after all.


----------



## scarf1

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967


All your posts have been so helpful! And I think my skin tone is close to yours.


----------



## Handbag1234

My Hermes delivery arrived. 
Rose inoui is definitely not for me. I’ll have to see if I can mix it with other colours. 
My husband said I looked like this:
https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=&...Mosjm7YbLkIOMosjm7&tbo=u#imgrc=I1j6syZqCQ33jM


----------



## Purseloco

I received my Satin Orange Boite lipstick a few days ago. I absolutely love this color! Wow, very smooth and creamy, the color reminds me of the '60s.  It looks very much like the Hermes Box slightly burnt orange color. Great with dark olive skin tone. The container is fabulous. Anybody know how to put the refill in? Sorry, the picture is not the greatest.


	

		
			
		

		
	
.


----------



## lilyhernes

Mandycharlie said:


> Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687756


It looks wonderful on you, and old bird? Phooey! You have beautiful skin, *Mandycharlie*.


----------



## lilyhernes

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967


That’s definitely your color, *Bova*. It’s beautiful on you. We need a lipstick emoji for sure!


----------



## lulilu

LovingTheOrange said:


> One in every color
> View attachment 4687976



why?


----------



## Love Of My Life

Purseloco said:


> I received my Satin Orange Boite lipstick a few days ago. I absolutely love this color! Wow, very smooth and creamy, the color reminds me of the '60s.  It looks very much like the Hermes Box slightly burnt orange color. Great with dark olive skin tone. The container is fabulous. Anybody know how to put the refill in? Sorry, the picture is not the greatest.
> View attachment 4688076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688084



Pull the lipstick out & twist..


----------



## tlamdang08

I pickup the rest of my order in-store today
And tried the corail fou first
It is neon bright so I blotted the extra out and leave it softcover. I like it.
The second picture from Rouge Exotique picture taken after I blotted the extra out as the first.
Love how they are so moisturizing my lips 
The rest are gifted to friends so I can not try on.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Handbag1234 said:


> My Hermes delivery arrived.
> Rose inoui is definitely not for me. I’ll have to see if I can mix it with other colours.
> My husband said I looked like this:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=&...Mosjm7YbLkIOMosjm7&tbo=u#imgrc=I1j6syZqCQ33jM



I found the color chart reads quite differently than the colors do in real life.
Try blotting your lips to remove the color & perhaps add a gloss or mix with another shade
I had to do this with several shades I purchased but I did want the Limited Edition cases for future shades
I don't find the lipsticks as hydrating as I would like compared to others I have


----------



## Purseloco

Love Of My Life said:


> Pull the lipstick out & twist..


Thank you so very much. I would have been afraid I would have broken it. Very simple with your explanation.


----------



## Purseloco

Handbag1234 said:


> My Hermes delivery arrived.
> Rose inoui is definitely not for me. I’ll have to see if I can mix it with other colours.
> My husband said I looked like this:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=&...Mosjm7YbLkIOMosjm7&tbo=u#imgrc=I1j6syZqCQ33jM


Sometimes husbands can say the darndest things.  My husband can be brutally honest, I hesitate to ask his opinion. But I did about the Orange Boite and he said he liked it. Phew!


----------



## Possum

Handbag1234 said:


> My Hermes delivery arrived.
> Rose inoui is definitely not for me. I’ll have to see if I can mix it with other colours.
> My husband said I looked like this:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=&...Mosjm7YbLkIOMosjm7&tbo=u#imgrc=I1j6syZqCQ33jM


I can relate! It looks so orange/salmon on me too. (which is not a good look on me). I will try to make it work by adding a pink lipgloss over the top. At least I have Rose Encens, Poppy gloss and the balm to play with.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117



Very pretty!


----------



## tlamdang08

chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117


Love it!!!


----------



## papertiger

Maedi said:


> View attachment 4687508
> View attachment 4687504
> 
> I received Lipstick Rose today. It is bright and I seem to have quite a few similar lipsticks already. Was hoping for something more muted based on the website photos. Photo taken in outdoor evening light facing the sunset and with many thanks to all the other posters.



Not surprised you have similar as this looks really lovey on you


----------



## Handbag1234

Love Of My Life said:


> I found the color chart reads quite differently than the colors do in real life.
> Try blotting your lips to remove the color & perhaps add a gloss or mix with another shade
> I had to do this with several shades I purchased but I did want the Limited Edition cases for future shades
> I don't find the lipsticks as hydrating as I would like compared to others I have


Thank you for the tips. Yes I’ll have a play around and see what I can do!


----------



## papertiger

lolakitten said:


> Has anyone tried Rouge amazone yet?



I have a sample. They were all sold out in London today. It's a lovely red that is probably universally flattering (hence why it's all sold out).


----------



## lolakitten

papertiger said:


> I have a sample. They were all sold out in London today. It's a lovely red that is probably universally flattering (hence why it's all sold out).


If it’s not too brown, I plan to get one when they restock. Most reds go fuchsia on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Handbag1234 said:


> Thank you for the tips. Yes I’ll have a play around and see what I can do!



The other tip the MUA gave me was to put foundation/concealer on your lips to take out your "natural lip color'
& then play around with the lipsticks


----------



## LovingTheOrange

lulilu said:


> why?


After swatching eight colors that I was unsure of, I decided to get all of them because even the iffy ones looked good!


----------



## doni

MommyDaze said:


> Very happy with these so far. Adding some pics for reference on darker skin tones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687064
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My two neutrals: Rose Boisé matte and Rose Encens satin. Will try to post the brights tomorrow.


I got these two too and will be picking them up tomorrow. Which of the two you prefer?


----------



## lilyhernes

papertiger said:


> I have a sample. They were all sold out in London today. It's a lovely red that is probably universally flattering (hence why it's all sold out).


This one I’d like to try, especially if it’s, as you say, universally flattering. I love red lipstick on everyone else, but for some stupid reason, I’m self conscious about wearing it out the door. Almost make it, and then I run back in, take it off and start over again.


----------



## lolakitten

lilyhernes said:


> This one I’d like to try, especially if it’s, as you say, universally flattering. I love red lipstick on everyone else, but for some stupid reason, I’m self conscious about wearing it out the door. Almost make it, and then I run back in, take it off and start over again.


I often do the same thing!
Or if I do wear it, it wears off and I reapply something else.


----------



## DoraSilky

Really good review on some of the shades by Margarita Nazerenko on YouTube


----------



## papertiger

DoraSilky said:


> They arrived!  Thanks for positive vibes and to Harrods, better late than never.  I surprised myself in a good way with Rose Velours (thought I had ordered Rose Boisé, but it was dark and I had only just woken up), Rose épicé will be a fabulous neutral on me as it does have a rusty/weathered brick sort of undertone although doesn't seem to com out in the photo but will be a great year round shade, get it if you can. Yet to try Corail Fou but it is not as coraly as I had feared, more pink/red tone. I think another pink shade in lieu of an Easter egg will be in order after appreciating all the lovely images being posted. Love the classy cases.
> Left to right roses épice, velours and corail fou in overcast
> afternoon light.
> View attachment 4687851



Yup, they're close. 

I took a pic of Boise but either my lighting's too yellow or my camera is off. It's basically the same colour as my lips, perhaps one shade darker. The matte formula is really creamy, like wearing nothing. To turn it into a high-shine, blot lightly and add clear gloss. I'm not going to buy R. Epice for a while as I have Boise. 

Rose Boise is a cool_er_ leaning, mid-tone neutral (same colour as my lips) Rose Epice's is very similar in depth but very slightly warm_er_ IMO, neither too pink nor too coral. 

If someone has warm/golden undertones try Epice, if cool leaning go for Boise. I'm pretty much in the middle (peachy) so can wear either way 'leaning' but never extreme and never flat beige/brown. I tried Beige Kalahari - looked more like beige calamari but one of H's best sellers. I don't mind not wearing any lipstick but if I do, I need a_ bit_ of colour


----------



## Edion

Random question but how do you mix a lipstick with another colour? Do you apply the second layer directly from the lipstick to your lips? In which case will the second lipstick be stained by the first layer on your lip?


----------



## chicinthecity777

Edion said:


> Random question but how do you mix a lipstick with another colour? Do you apply the second layer directly from the lipstick to your lips? In which case will the second lipstick be stained by the first layer on your lip?


I don't mix colours but I'd think you would use a brush for the 2nd layer.


----------



## momoc

I ended up ordering the 3 LEs, lip balm and lip shine, then Beige Kalahari. My reasoning is that - I want to get the LE cases (I know, I know), the lip balm and lip shine should be pretty universal, and BK should be a very "safe" neutral.

Unsurprisingly, the LE shades aren't really for me (I knew this going in). Rose Inoui and Corail Fou both read neon to me. Violet Intense, I actually like, but it's definitely not a "daily" color for me & would require some heavier makeup to go with.
BK on the other hand, turned out to be too safe. It basically is exactly my natural lip color 
The lip shine is cute. I can definitely see the orange tint with it though, so make sure that's what you are looking for.
The lip balm feels pretty awesome, but not sure if it's worth that price tag. I personally don't feel bad getting this one but likely won't re-purchase (unless as a gift for someone).

However, I still feel very positive about these lipsticks! I did really like the cases. I like it when they have a magnetic snap, it's so satisfying to me. I also loved the consistency and feel of both the matte and satin formulae (granted I didn't wear either for very long). And the pigmentation is super good. I will go for some reds and maybe more rose colors once the stock level stabilizes.

All in all, I think my biggest impression is that the product quality is very high (why did I ever suspect otherwise with H). I can't wait for the upcoming blush, eye shadow and nail color (I heard blush is likely the first to come)!


----------



## papertiger

lilyhernes said:


> This one I’d like to try, especially if it’s, as you say, universally flattering. I love red lipstick on everyone else, but for some stupid reason, I’m self conscious about wearing it out the door. Almost make it, and then I run back in, take it off and start over again.



I'd call it a soft red


----------



## DoraSilky

Edion said:


> Random question but how do you mix a lipstick with another colour? Do you apply the second layer directly from the lipstick to your lips? In which case will the second lipstick be stained by the first layer on your lip?


You can swipe on one shade then 'ombre' effect by dabbing another shade in the middle of lips with your finger, even quite different colours can work together - also with different colour lip pencils you can either tone down (use a shade close to the lipstick) or use a richer colour to make it pop. Lisa Eldridge has some fab lipstick tutorials.


----------



## img

hclubfan said:


> According to the Hermes website, they cannot be returned for hygienic reasons.



Where do you see that on the website? My receipt says nothing like that and I also don’t see anything on the website.  
Thanks for your help!


----------



## MommyDaze

doni said:


> I got these two too and will be picking them up tomorrow. Which of the two you prefer?


I love them both. They are VERY similar. The only significant  difference (on me anyway) is matte vs. satin.


----------



## MommyDaze

As promised - my brights. Rouge H matte and Violet Insensé satin. Two more hits!  Very pleased with my H lippies!


----------



## skybluesky

Got my lipsticks and trying one new one each day!

This is rouge piment (satin) on me, a bright cool-leaning bright red.  It fades to a stain even after eating.  The color reminds me of one of my first luxury lipstick purchases, Tom Ford's cherry crush color.  I love the color and wear.  I heard a beauty blogger (Temptalia, who posted info a day or two ahead of the launch) report that the lipstick bleeds into fine lines outside the lips but I didn't experience that.

It does emphasize dry lips, so I'm really glad I didn't get any matte shades!  I'll try to update with the other colors once I start wearing them.


----------



## img

lolakitten said:


> Has anyone tried Rouge amazone yet?


This is my best friend wearing Rogue Amazone.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

skybluesky said:


> Got my lipsticks and trying one new one each day!
> 
> This is rouge piment (satin) on me, a bright cool-leaning bright red.  It fades to a stain even after eating.  The color reminds me of one of my first luxury lipstick purchases, Tom Ford's cherry crush color.  I love the color and wear.  I heard a beauty blogger (Temptalia, who posted info a day or two ahead of the launch) report that the lipstick bleeds into fine lines outside the lips but I didn't experience that.
> 
> It does emphasize dry lips, so I'm really glad I didn't get any matte shades!  I'll try to update with the other colors once I start wearing them.



This is very nice on you, and matches your scarf perfectly!    Thanks for posting!


----------



## Luvbolide

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967




Another wonderful choice, Bova!  I had this one on my list as well.  I had hoped for more purple for me though.  It is a very nice color and I like that it is such a pretty color without being too bright.


----------



## Bova123

LovingTheOrange said:


> One in every color
> View attachment 4687976


Wow, excellent lovingtheorange!



Meta said:


> Looks fab on you, especially paired with your Mountain Zebra silk!


Thank you kindly dear Meta!



Chanelandco said:


> Beautiful ! Thank you for all the mod shots.
> Love the scarf in this CW


My pleasure chanelandco, and thank you!



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Very nice!  I believe any color would look good on you!


You are too kind HNN, thank you!



scarf1 said:


> All your posts have been so helpful! And I think my skin tone is close to yours.


So happy to be of help scarf1, I believe many of these would look lovely on you!



Purseloco said:


> I received my Satin Orange Boite lipstick a few days ago. I absolutely love this color! Wow, very smooth and creamy, the color reminds me of the '60s.  It looks very much like the Hermes Box slightly burnt orange color. Great with dark olive skin tone. The container is fabulous. Anybody know how to put the refill in? Sorry, the picture is not the greatest.
> View attachment 4688076
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4688084


I love this Purseloco!



lilyhernes said:


> That’s definitely your color, *Bova*. It’s beautiful on you. We need a lipstick emoji for sure!


Thank you kindly lilyhernes!



tlamdang08 said:


> I pickup the rest of my order in-store today
> And tried the corail fou first
> It is neon bright so I blotted the extra out and leave it softcover. I like it.
> The second picture from Rouge Exotique picture taken after I blotted the extra out as the first.
> Love how they are so moisturizing my lips
> The rest are gifted to friends so I can not try on.


Wonderful tlamdang!



chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117


Looks amazing on you chicinthecity, wish I could wear this lovely neutral.



MommyDaze said:


> As promised - my brights. Rouge H matte and Violet Insensé satin. Two more hits!  Very pleased with my H lippies!
> View attachment 4688278


You should be quite pleased mommydaze, you look wonderful in these!



skybluesky said:


> Got my lipsticks and trying one new one each day!
> 
> This is rouge piment (satin) on me, a bright cool-leaning bright red.  It fades to a stain even after eating.  The color reminds me of one of my first luxury lipstick purchases, Tom Ford's cherry crush color.  I love the color and wear.  I heard a beauty blogger (Temptalia, who posted info a day or two ahead of the launch) report that the lipstick bleeds into fine lines outside the lips but I didn't experience that.
> 
> It does emphasize dry lips, so I'm really glad I didn't get any matte shades!  I'll try to update with the other colors once I start wearing them.


Great red on you skybluesky, I am enjoying the same one!



img said:


> View attachment 4688280
> 
> This is my best friend wearing Rogue Amazone.


Quite nice img...thank you friend for us!


----------



## Bova123

Luvbolide said:


> Another wonderful choice, Bova!  I had this one on my list as well.  I had hoped for more purple for me though.  It is a very nice color and I like that it is such a pretty color without being too bright.


Thank you luvbolide...it is a very nice, soft, yet deep, pink, with a very, slight purple undertone on me. Definitely my favorite of the ones I purchased!


----------



## Luvbolide

Handbag1234 said:


> My Hermes delivery arrived.
> Rose inoui is definitely not for me. I’ll have to see if I can mix it with other colours.
> My husband said I looked like this:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=&...Mosjm7YbLkIOMosjm7&tbo=u#imgrc=I1j6syZqCQ33jM




Oh my, I really did laugh out loud at this!!


----------



## textilegirl

MommyDaze said:


> I love them both. They are VERY similar. The only significant  difference (on me anyway) is matte vs. satin.


I chose the boisé after expecting to prefer encens. The encens read a bit too orange on me but the boisé is a lovely rose-y, cool(er) neutral.


----------



## textilegirl

MommyDaze said:


> As promised - my brights. Rouge H matte and Violet Insensé satin. Two more hits!  Very pleased with my H lippies!
> View attachment 4688278


Wow, twins again on the Rouge H matte; maybe I better head back to the boutique and try that Violet, it’s really great on you!


----------



## Luvbolide

chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117




Very nice!  I would love to find a nice neutral color, so I will give this one a look, too.


----------



## Purseloco

Edion said:


> Random question but how do you mix a lipstick with another colour? Do you apply the second layer directly from the lipstick to your lips? In which case will the second lipstick be stained by the first layer on your lip?


I use to watch my mom mix her lipsticks, and she would put one color in the middle and then another color on the outer part of the lip like a liner and then press her lips together. It worked for my mom, who was much more glamorous than I.


----------



## Luvbolide

Bova123 said:


> Thank you luvbolide...it is a very nice, soft, yet deep, pink, with a very, slight purple undertone on me. Definitely my favorite of the ones I purchased!



I think all of yours look great on you.  I hope that I will find ones that work as well for me!


----------



## nymeria

chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117


Lovely!! Looks great on you in every light


----------



## hoot

img said:


> Where do you see that on the website? My receipt says nothing like that and I also don’t see anything on the website.
> Thanks for your help!


you can return if unopened. It is found under the description of the product.


----------



## Purseloco

Here is another youtube video to look at.


----------



## Maedi

Bova123 said:


> This is quite pretty on you Maedi. I hope you grow to like it!



Thank you, dear Bova. I am sheering it out a bit and excited to be your twin. Somehow, my Beige Kalahari is not happening - once order cancelled, then backordered until the end of April which made me cancel. This is with different retailers, too. Now, I am thinking about your red.


----------



## Maedi

bagshopr said:


> This is the color I ordered. I am afraid of it being too bright. But I think it looks lovely on you!



Thank you. Today, I used it with a lighter hand and in that respect the Hermès lipsticks are really different and somewhat magical. The texture is so unique. It is growing on me and I hope you will like it.


----------



## Maedi

sbelle said:


> I also have a strong sense of smell and am sensitive to many, many scents that don't bother others.  Over the years, I have had to forgo many scented products.
> 
> Most lipsticks do not bother me, but the scent of these Hermes lipsticks absolutely does.  I love everything else about the lipsticks but not sure I can get over the scent.  It really does bother me.



I find the scent odd and unpleasant as well but it won't be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## Maedi

Mandycharlie said:


> Here is my first pop of colour, Rose Dakar. I’m just about to go whippet walking so I’ll post Rouge H mat tomorrow. It as as usual a dark grey day in the UK. I’m loving this pop of colour, I think it is going to look wonderful in sunshine. I can’t wear nudes, I look as though I’m death warmed up ready for the morgue in a pale nude. I need to choose a red next. Please excuse my old lips and skin, I’m becoming an old bird, such is life. Enjoy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4687756



This is gorgeous on you. Please don't apologize for anything. You look full of life and joy and have porcelain skin.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

I’m kind of surprised Hermes decided to include scent in the lipstick.  Perfume sensitivity is a problem for a lot of people.


----------



## Maedi

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967



This is very pretty and seems more muted than in the bullet.


----------



## Mandycharlie

A little report on the moisture level of Rose Dakar. It is very nice, I applied it once, just after lunch. Many hours later, after a supper of pizza eaten in a non attractive way (lol) glass of wine in hand, I still had full coverage, muted of course but still a complete stain across my lips. I removed the lipstick before bed and my lips feel wonderfully hydrated. Mat day tomorrow, let’s see what happens.


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Not surprised you have similar as this looks really lovey on you



Aw, thank you so much.


----------



## lolakitten

img said:


> View attachment 4688280
> 
> This is my best friend wearing Rogue Amazone.


Ohhh! This is lovely! Thanks for posting


----------



## Mandycharlie

img said:


> View attachment 4688280
> 
> This is my best friend wearing Rogue Amazone.


This is gorgeous. It is now on my to buy list. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Mandycharlie

I have chosen and ordered my first red, Casaque mat and I am delighted to have come to a decision. The one thing that is pleasing me greatly from what Hermes is saying, this is the core collection and will remain so, with three special editions per season. Which means I have plenty of time to choose new favourites as the mood takes me. Picking up new lipsticks is one of my delicious treats and it is nice to think they will be there when I want them.

Tell me ladies, what clever ideas have you come up with to use the tiny orange boxes and lipstick bags?


----------



## ajaxbreaker

MommyDaze said:


> As promised - my brights. Rouge H matte and Violet Insensé satin. Two more hits!  Very pleased with my H lippies!
> View attachment 4688278


The Violet in particular is totally your color!


----------



## doni

MommyDaze said:


> I love them both. They are VERY similar. The only significant  difference (on me anyway) is matte vs. satin.


Thanks! I got both to give one to a friend, so thinking which to keep, good that they are so similar


----------



## doni

MommyDaze said:


> As promised - my brights. Rouge H matte and Violet Insensé satin. Two more hits!  Very pleased with my H lippies!
> View attachment 4688278


Uh, I like rouge H...


----------



## Edion

DoraSilky said:


> You can swipe on one shade then 'ombre' effect by dabbing another shade in the middle of lips with your finger, even quite different colours can work together - also with different colour lip pencils you can either tone down (use a shade close to the lipstick) or use a richer colour to make it pop. Lisa Eldridge has some fab lipstick tutorials.





chicinthecity777 said:


> I don't mix colours but I'd think you would use a brush for the 2nd layer.





Purseloco said:


> I use to watch my mom mix her lipsticks, and she would put one color in the middle and then another color on the outer part of the lip like a liner and then press her lips together. It worked for my mom, who was much more glamorous than I.



Thank you all. I will try using a brush and see how it goes. Thanks!


----------



## papertiger

Review of Rose Inouï 

I just wanted to put the (pink) cat among the pigeons. 

I was a bit worried about the unusual colour choice for me (bright/light) and the reports but OMG, I love it, it's the best non-neutral I've ever worn. Now I'm really dreading finishing it and hate it's a ltd ed and won't be able to get it again (Horizon order for 100?). I was far more excited about the ltd ed case of it, even didn't care if I had to give the lipstick away just for the holder. It was supposed to be Rose Boise that was supposed to be the dead cert (which I also like). Rose Inouï is going to be perfect for Summer. 

Wear:  Tried it before just to test the colour but I hadn't worn it for long.This matte formula is creamy and fine for me (Dior did a _real _matte a few years ago called Diorific Khol Precious Rocks which stay on the lips 'till next week')  I'm also someone who blots their lipstick.  My lips are not particularly dry so I think  the staying power is pretty good, about 4 hours as applied and then fade rather than rub off (which I like).  

Colour: On my lips it's NOT orange or even salmony, but that's on _my_ lips, it's just PINK. As I mentioned before though my lips are quite dark and pinky anyway. I'm also a lipstick wimp (at least by day) so I just apply lightly. It has a '60s vibe to it for sure. I think it looks good with black (what I'm wearing today) as well as more Spring like colours.


----------



## chicinthecity777

chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117


Omg, I am looking at my post on my laptop now and the photos are huge! Sorry girls!


----------



## Chanelandco

MommyDaze said:


> As promised - my brights. Rouge H matte and Violet Insensé satin. Two more hits!  Very pleased with my H lippies!
> View attachment 4688278


Perfect choices


----------



## papertiger

chicinthecity777 said:


> Beige Kalahari in different lighting on my paler Asian cool toned skin. It's definitely more pink than beige to my eyes. A great neutral!
> View attachment 4688114
> View attachment 4688115
> View attachment 4688117



No worries about size. 

This looks sooo pretty on _you_ a great everyday shade- this colour killed me (as in a looked ashen).


----------



## DrTr

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967


Yay! You look beautiful in this and we shall be twins, mine should arrive today. I’m even more excited to receive after seeing you in it. Thanks Bova!


----------



## Bova123

Luvbolide said:


> I think all of yours look great on you.  I hope that I will find ones that work as well for me!


Many thanks again luvbolide, I am sure you will find the right colors for you, and please share when you do!



Maedi said:


> Thank you, dear Bova. I am sheering it out a bit and excited to be your twin. Somehow, my Beige Kalahari is not happening - once order cancelled, then backordered until the end of April which made me cancel. This is with different retailers, too. Now, I am thinking about your red.


So glad to hear you are growing to like your Rose Lipstick!



Maedi said:


> This is very pretty and seems more muted than in the bullet.


Thank you Maedi, and yes it is slightly muted, but still a strong color saturation on my lips which I like!



Mandycharlie said:


> I have chosen and ordered my first red, Casaque mat and I am delighted to have come to a decision. The one thing that is pleasing me greatly from what Hermes is saying, this is the core collection and will remain so, with three special editions per season. Which means I have plenty of time to choose new favourites as the mood takes me. Picking up new lipsticks is one of my delicious treats and it is nice to think they will be there when I want them.
> 
> Tell me ladies, what clever ideas have you come up with to use the tiny orange boxes and lipstick bags?


You make excellent points here mandycharlie, no need to panic about picking colors right now. I also have the same inquiry regarding the cute boxes and bags?? At the very least I think I will use the small lipstick bag to protect/hold the lipstick in my purse.



papertiger said:


> Review of Rose Inouï
> 
> I just wanted to put the (pink) cat among the pigeons.
> 
> I was a bit worried about the unusual colour choice for me (bright/light) and the reports but OMG, I love it, it's the best non-neutral I've ever worn. Now I'm really dreading finishing it and hate it's a ltd ed and won't be able to get it again (Horizon order for 100?). I was far more excited about the ltd ed case of it, even didn't care if I had to give the lipstick away just for the holder. It was supposed to be Rose Boise that was supposed to be the dead cert (which I also like). Rose Inouï is going to be perfect for Summer.
> 
> Wear:  Tried it before just to test the colour but I hadn't worn it for long.This matte formula is creamy and fine for me (Dior did a _real _matte a few years ago called Diorific Khol Precious Rocks which stay on the lips 'till next week')  I'm also someone who blots their lipstick.  My lips are not particularly dry so I think  the staying power is pretty good, about 4 hours as applied and then fade rather than rub off (which I like).
> 
> Colour: On my lips it's NOT orange or even salmony, but that's on _my_ lips, it's just PINK. As I mentioned before though my lips are quite dark and pinky anyway. I'm also a lipstick wimp (at least by day) so I just apply lightly. It has a '60s vibe to it for sure. I think it looks good with black (what I'm wearing today) as well as more Spring like colours.


Thank you for such a thoughtful review papertiger, would love to see how this looks on you! It is funny, as when I tried this it looked very orange on me. So pleased to hear it works so well for you!


----------



## DrTr

momoc said:


> I ended up ordering the 3 LEs, lip balm and lip shine, then Beige Kalahari. My reasoning is that - I want to get the LE cases (I know, I know), the lip balm and lip shine should be pretty universal, and BK should be a very "safe" neutral.
> 
> Unsurprisingly, the LE shades aren't really for me (I knew this going in). Rose Inoui and Corail Fou both read neon to me. Violet Intense, I actually like, but it's definitely not a "daily" color for me & would require some heavier makeup to go with.
> BK on the other hand, turned out to be too safe. It basically is exactly my natural lip color
> The lip shine is cute. I can definitely see the orange tint with it though, so make sure that's what you are looking for.
> The lip balm feels pretty awesome, but not sure if it's worth that price tag. I personally don't feel bad getting this one but likely won't re-purchase (unless as a gift for someone).
> 
> However, I still feel very positive about these lipsticks! I did really like the cases. I like it when they have a magnetic snap, it's so satisfying to me. I also loved the consistency and feel of both the matte and satin formulae (granted I didn't wear either for very long). And the pigmentation is super good. I will go for some reds and maybe more rose colors once the stock level stabilizes.
> 
> All in all, I think my biggest impression is that the product quality is very high (why did I ever suspect otherwise with H). I can't wait for the upcoming blush, eye shadow and nail color (I heard blush is likely the first to come)!


Thank you for the great overall review!!


----------



## Bova123

DrTr said:


> Yay! You look beautiful in this and we shall be twins, mine should arrive today. I’m even more excited to receive after seeing you in it. Thanks Bova!


Thank you DrTr, I hope you love it as much as I do!


----------



## DrTr

Bova123 said:


> Thank you DrTr, I hope you love it as much as I do!


Me too! I also ordered the violet LE and after seeing a few here model it I’m not as concerned I will look goth  
I’m guessing the Zinzolin will be an every day kind of color, and it also looked great with your scarf. You are definitely the H model of the month! Thanks for stepping out and sharing.


----------



## chicinthecity777

Bova123 said:


> My final lip color post, I promise! I think this one is my favorite out of the 4 that I chose...Rose Zinolin.
> View attachment 4687967


This looks lovely on you! On me, it looked very purple and very dark for my liking. You wear it so well!


----------



## papertiger

Just for @Bova and others that have Rose Inouï (or it's on its way)

This is after 3 hours


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> No worries about size.
> 
> This looks sooo pretty on _you_ a great everyday shade- this colour killed me (as in a looked ashen).


This is what I’m concerned about. How nude/neutral is too nude/neutral? My store SAs told me not to get it because it’s too beige/brown, but I’ve seen it look so lovely on others!


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> This is what I’m concerned about. How nude/neutral is too nude/neutral? My store SAs told me not to get it because it’s too beige/brown, but I’ve seen it look so lovely on others!



It will all depend on your overall colouring. I don't look good in what most brands dub 'nude' so I wasn't expecting it to look great but - you never know until you try. Ask for a sample when they restock and then you'll know for sure.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> It will all depend on your overall colouring. I don't look good in what most brands dub 'nude' so I wasn't expecting it to look great but - you never know until you try. Ask for a simple when they restock and then you'll know for sure.


Good call. Thank you! I’m sorry this color didn’t work for you but I’m glad you’ve found at least one other than you really like!


----------



## lilyhernes

papertiger said:


> I'd call it a soft red


Sounds like it might be perfect then - a red for scaredy cats like me.Thanks, pt.


----------



## Handbag1234

Luvbolide said:


> Oh my, I really did laugh out loud at this!!



ha! I wasn’t offended, he was spot on!!


----------



## Handbag1234

Purseloco said:


> Sometimes husbands can say the darndest things.  My husband can be brutally honest, I hesitate to ask his opinion. But I did about the Orange Boite and he said he liked it. Phew!


I wasn’t offended!! I’ve tried it again as the lightest smudge of colour and I can get away with it with a tan in the summer- just!!


----------



## Handbag1234

Love Of My Life said:


> The other tip the MUA gave me was to put foundation/concealer on your lips to take out your "natural lip color'
> & then play around with the lipsticks


Another good tip. Thank you!


----------



## Handbag1234

Possum said:


> I can relate! It looks so orange/salmon on me too. (which is not a good look on me). I will try to make it work by adding a pink lipgloss over the top. At least I have Rose Encens, Poppy gloss and the balm to play with.


Yes I’ll have a play around with gloss etc too. Straight from the tube it was too full on for me.


----------



## textilegirl

papertiger said:


> Just for @Bova and others that have Rose Inouï (or it's on its way)
> 
> This is after 3 hours


That’s really beautiful on you!  It looks like a shade you could wear as a neutral if lightly applied.


----------



## momasaurus

TankerToad said:


> Fell in love with the neutral pinks


Thanks. Now I don't feel so crazy. Rose Inoui is very orange!


----------



## momasaurus

Handbag1234 said:


> My Hermes delivery arrived.
> Rose inoui is definitely not for me. I’ll have to see if I can mix it with other colours.
> My husband said I looked like this:
> https://www.google.co.uk/search?q=&...Mosjm7YbLkIOMosjm7&tbo=u#imgrc=I1j6syZqCQ33jM


I agree! It is very orange-y.


----------



## momasaurus

Possum said:


> I can relate! It looks so orange/salmon on me too. (which is not a good look on me). I will try to make it work by adding a pink lipgloss over the top. At least I have Rose Encens, Poppy gloss and the balm to play with.


The color looks OK on me, just orange. I think they really named this one poorly! Nothing "rose" about it. "inoui" means "unheard of," so maybe they were thinking "Pink? NOT."


----------



## getbetterwithH

I just received my 2nd color - 36 Corail Flamingo in the satin formula. The last photo shows 36 and the limited 27. The 36 is a bit darker and warmer, more orange. I hope this helps some of you decide


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> Just for @Bova and others that have Rose Inouï (or it's on its way)
> 
> This is after 3 hours


Wow. I cannot believe this is the same color that on me is almost the same color as the boutique box.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

getbetterwithH said:


> I just received my 2nd color - 36 Corail Flamingo in the satin formula. The last photo shows 36 and the limited 27. The 36 is a bit darker and warmer, more orange. I hope this helps some of you decide



Both are gorgeous!


----------



## papertiger

textilegirl said:


> That’s really beautiful on you!  It looks like a shade you could wear as a neutral if lightly applied.



Thank you. 

Lightly applied is the only way I go. Quite happy it's a matte too, plays up the retro vibe, gives a 'girly' colour a bit of edge.


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Wow. I cannot believe this is the same color that on me is almost the same color as the boutique box.



You got me wondering about batches now... 

My bullet is pretty close to the model in-store. After your (and others') comments I tried the sample before I even accepted my RI. Have to say, it's still my favourite case, even nicer in person.


----------



## Scarfcat

img said:


> View attachment 4688280
> 
> This is my best friend wearing Rogue Amazone.


Thanks for the helpful photo.  It looks lovely on your friend, and not like a brick red at all (mystified why the website describes it as such).  Absolutely no desire to try on lipsticks in store given the current climate, so many thanks to all the lovely ladies who are posting photos here.


----------



## Iris Gris

These are all Satin. I tried to space the bullets apart, but they kept rolling together because of the magnets!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Iris Gris said:


> These are all Satin. I tried to space the bullets apart, but they kept rolling together because of the magnets!
> View attachment 4688880
> View attachment 4688881


I need to get my hands on Amazone, beautiful and very helpful, thank you


----------



## papertiger

Iris Gris said:


> These are all Satin. I tried to space the bullets apart, but they kept rolling together because of the magnets!
> View attachment 4688880
> View attachment 4688881



Like them all ha ha, Epice too. Thank you for the comparison shots


----------



## Bova123

DrTr said:


> Me too! I also ordered the violet LE and after seeing a few here model it I’m not as concerned I will look goth
> I’m guessing the Zinzolin will be an every day kind of color, and it also looked great with your scarf. You are definitely the H model of the month! Thanks for stepping out and sharing.


Thank you so very much DrTr, I hope you love yours too!



chicinthecity777 said:


> This looks lovely on you! On me, it looked very purple and very dark for my liking. You wear it so well!


Thank you kindly chicinthecity!



papertiger said:


> Just for @Bova and others that have Rose Inouï (or it's on its way)
> 
> This is after 3 hours


Lovely and so different on you than it was on me. So glad you like it, and thank you for the photo!



getbetterwithH said:


> I just received my 2nd color - 36 Corail Flamingo in the satin formula. The last photo shows 36 and the limited 27. The 36 is a bit darker and warmer, more orange. I hope this helps some of you decide


Thank you, very helpful indeed!



Iris Gris said:


> These are all Satin. I tried to space the bullets apart, but they kept rolling together because of the magnets!
> View attachment 4688880
> View attachment 4688881


This is a great help Iris Gris, thank you!


----------



## Nahreen

I am eagerly anticipating the arrival of my three lipsticks (plus a new scarf) that I ordered today. I needed to comfort myself since I had to cancel my trip to Copenhagen where I had planned to visit H together with a dear friend while waiting for our new store to open here.


----------



## papertiger

Nahreen said:


> I am eagerly anticipating the arrival of my three lipsticks (plus a new scarf) that I ordered today. I needed to comfort myself since I had to cancel my trip to Copenhagen where I had planned to visit H together with a dear friend while waiting for our new store to open here.



 

I hope they in some small way make up for the lost trip.


----------



## Etriers

momasaurus said:


> The color looks OK on me, just orange. I think they really named this one poorly! Nothing "rose" about it. "inoui" means "unheard of," so maybe they were thinking "Pink? NOT."



Lol!


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

Does anyone have the poppy lip shine?  I missed getting that, but was able to grab two lipsticks. I am waiting for this one to come back in stock!

Photo from Hermes site.


----------



## DrTr

Received one of 2 today. Rose Zinzolin is a beautiful color, looks great (I’m a brunette and cool color shades always look best on me)  and feels good on my lips, unfortunately it tastes and smells “chemical-ly” to me.  I usually can’t taste my lipstick so I’m disappointed. I’m trying to wear it for 15 minutes to see if it gets better as someone kindly suggested (sorry can’t find your post!). I hope it does, otherwise I will have two lovely cases and a failed experiment. Fingers crossed!  It is absolutely gorgeous and the cases are very nice. I’ll let you know if the smell/taste fades.


----------



## ladysarah

LovingTheOrange said:


> One in every color
> View attachment 4687976


You are an inspiration to us all!  I have to agree with you though that they all look great, a very well thought out selection of colours.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ladysarah said:


> You are an inspiration to us all!  I have to agree with you though that they all look great, a very well thought out selection of colours.



The colors are lovely but they do "read" very differently up close & personal I have found
I do like the limited edition cases & would use them for future refills


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Does anyone have the poppy lip shine?  I missed getting that, but was able to grab two lipsticks. I am waiting for this one to come back in stock!
> 
> Photo from Hermes site.



Several people here have it.  You can search back in this thread.


----------



## Mandycharlie

Iris Gris said:


> These are all Satin. I tried to space the bullets apart, but they kept rolling together because of the magnets!
> View attachment 4688880
> View attachment 4688881


Thank you so much., this photo really illustrates the blue in the Casaque and the gorgeous orange in the Amazon, which will look amazing in high summer. I love them.


----------



## hclubfan

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Does anyone have the poppy lip shine?  I missed getting that, but was able to grab two lipsticks. I am waiting for this one to come back in stock!
> 
> Photo from Hermes site.


I have it, and while I love the slight colour it adds to my lips, I find it has way too much glitter. I didn’t notice how much it had until I saw it in a bathroom light!


----------



## carlinha

ladies, thank you so much to everyone who posted pics and shared their thoughts on the new H lippies!

I ordered 4 - received 2, waiting for 2 that are backordered.

So far I am loving these! The case is so luxe, I love the magnetic closure. The lipstick texture is very rich and smooth, even the matte which was surprising to me! Most mattes are so drying, but not this!

Kinda boring lip colors  but safe and perfect for everyday wear for me! It does have a slight fragrance (which I can also taste) which I’m mehhh about, but I can live with it. 

It is so interesting to see how the different colors read differently on different people depending on skin tone, etc.  For reference, I am Asian with a light to medium warm skintone and tan easily.  This is how Beige Kalahari Satin and Beige Naturel Matte look on me.  Perfect neutrals!  I can't wait to get and try Rose Encens and Poppy lip shine!


----------



## img

LovelyLillyGirl said:


> Does anyone have the poppy lip shine?  I missed getting that, but was able to grab two lipsticks. I am waiting for this one to come back in stock!
> 
> Photo from Hermes site.


Yep.  Love it but it doesn't have much staying power.


----------



## hclubfan

carlinha said:


> ladies, thank you so much to everyone who posted pics and shared their thoughts on the new H lippies!
> 
> I ordered 4 - received 2, waiting for 2 that are backordered.
> 
> So far I am loving these! The case is so luxe, I love the magnetic closure. The lipstick texture is very rich and smooth, even the matte which was surprising to me! Most mattes are so drying, but not this!
> 
> Kinda boring lip colors  but safe and perfect for everyday wear for me! It does have a slight fragrance (which I can also taste) which I’m mehhh about, but I can live with it.
> 
> It is so interesting to see how the different colors read differently on different people depending on skin tone, etc.  For reference, I am Asian with a light to medium warm skintone and tan easily.  This is how Beige Kalahari Satin and Beige Naturel Matte look on me.  Perfect neutrals!  I can't wait to get and try Rose Encens and Poppy lip shine!
> View attachment 4689187


I love the Beige Naturel too, and now I might have to get the Beige Kalahari...this is becoming like potato chips. Can’t stop at just one!


----------



## carlinha

hclubfan said:


> I love the Beige Naturel too, and now I might have to get the Beige Kalahari...this is becoming like potato chips. Can’t stop at just one!


LOL you are exactly right!  I am really looking forward to Rose Encens and the Poppy lip shine after seeing it on some lovely ladies here.  i think for the brighter colors i will wait to go to the store and try them on first before purchasing.


----------



## img

Lipsticks 4 and 5 arrived today and I really need to stop!

Rogue Encens in Satine and Orange Boite in Mat.

I really like them both!


----------



## USCGirlie

getbetterwithH said:


> I just received my 2nd color - 36 Corail Flamingo in the satin formula. The last photo shows 36 and the limited 27. The 36 is a bit darker and warmer, more orange. I hope this helps some of you decide



Thanks so much for sharing! I've been really curious about Corail Flamingo but hadn't heard much about it. Would you be willing to share a lip swatch photo please? 



img said:


> Lipsticks 4 and 5 arrived today and I really need to stop!
> 
> Rogue Encens in Satine and Orange Boite in Mat.
> 
> I really like them both!



Both are so gorgeous on you!!


----------



## carlinha

img said:


> Lipsticks 4 and 5 arrived today and I really need to stop!
> 
> Rogue Encens in Satine and Orange Boite in Mat.
> 
> I really like them both!


beautiful!  i can't wait to get my hands on Rose Encens!


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Just for @Bova and others that have Rose Inouï (or it's on its way)
> 
> This is after 3 hours


This is so beautiful on you - really flattering. I was thinking about your posts a while back and seem to remember your stunning red lips at times.


----------



## LovelyLillyGirl

carlinha said:


> ladies, thank you so much to everyone who posted pics and shared their thoughts on the new H lippies!
> 
> I ordered 4 - received 2, waiting for 2 that are backordered.
> 
> So far I am loving these! The case is so luxe, I love the magnetic closure. The lipstick texture is very rich and smooth, even the matte which was surprising to me! Most mattes are so drying, but not this!
> 
> Kinda boring lip colors  but safe and perfect for everyday wear for me! It does have a slight fragrance (which I can also taste) which I’m mehhh about, but I can live with it.
> 
> It is so interesting to see how the different colors read differently on different people depending on skin tone, etc.  For reference, I am Asian with a light to medium warm skintone and tan easily.  This is how Beige Kalahari Satin and Beige Naturel Matte look on me.  Perfect neutrals!  I can't wait to get and try Rose Encens and Poppy lip shine!
> View attachment 4689187


Those colors are gorgeous!


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Rose encens, not the one that I orignally wanted.
Not as saturated as Tom Ford or Louboutin lipsticks.
Lasts about 4 hrs, then will need to reapply.
Although. creamy when first applied, it is not as hydrating as claimed...


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4689247
> View attachment 4689250
> 
> 
> Rose encens, not the one that I orignally wanted.
> Not as saturated as Tom Ford or Louboutin lipsticks.
> Lasts about 4 hrs, then will need to reapply.
> Although. creamy when first applied, it is not as hydrating as claimed...



Is that lipstick directly touching the ssscarrff??


----------



## papertiger

Maedi said:


> This is so beautiful on you - really flattering. I was thinking about your posts a while back and seem to remember your stunning red lips at times.



Thank you Maedi xxx


----------



## ajaxbreaker

img said:


> Lipsticks 4 and 5 arrived today and I really need to stop!
> 
> Rogue Encens in Satine and Orange Boite in Mat.
> 
> I really like them both!


The orange looks fantastic!


----------



## Bova123

carlinha said:


> ladies, thank you so much to everyone who posted pics and shared their thoughts on the new H lippies!
> 
> I ordered 4 - received 2, waiting for 2 that are backordered.
> 
> So far I am loving these! The case is so luxe, I love the magnetic closure. The lipstick texture is very rich and smooth, even the matte which was surprising to me! Most mattes are so drying, but not this!
> 
> Kinda boring lip colors  but safe and perfect for everyday wear for me! It does have a slight fragrance (which I can also taste) which I’m mehhh about, but I can live with it.
> 
> It is so interesting to see how the different colors read differently on different people depending on skin tone, etc.  For reference, I am Asian with a light to medium warm skintone and tan easily.  This is how Beige Kalahari Satin and Beige Naturel Matte look on me.  Perfect neutrals!  I can't wait to get and try Rose Encens and Poppy lip shine!
> View attachment 4689187


Beautiful carlinha...You're making me think I may need Beige Kalahari next! 



img said:


> Lipsticks 4 and 5 arrived today and I really need to stop!
> 
> Rogue Encens in Satine and Orange Boite in Mat.
> 
> I really like them both!


Just lovely img!



CEC.LV4eva said:


> View attachment 4689247
> View attachment 4689250
> 
> 
> Rose encens, not the one that I orignally wanted.
> Not as saturated as Tom Ford or Louboutin lipsticks.
> Lasts about 4 hrs, then will need to reapply.
> Although. creamy when first applied, it is not as hydrating as claimed...


So pretty, hope you like it!


----------



## DrTr

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Is that lipstick directly touching the ssscarrff??


Yes I suspect many of us here are wondering!  I immediately got anxious as lipstick is SO hard to remove from silk!  Inquiring and uneasy minds want to know


----------



## Nahreen

papertiger said:


> I hope they in some small way make up for the lost trip.


Thank you dear Papertiger . I actually just ordered some more things from H com. I think I am starved of shopping. I had planned to do all shopping in the H store in Copenhagen. So glad there is the online alternative.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Amazing that resellers are all over this and selling the coveted colors for as much as $160. Sigh.


----------



## Nahreen

QuelleFromage said:


> Amazing that resellers are all over this and selling the coveted colors for as much as $160. Sigh.


Yes definigly strange. When I ordered yesterday H com had replenished the stock and today there was even more stock with all limited editions available again.


----------



## Love Of My Life

QuelleFromage said:


> Amazing that resellers are all over this and selling the coveted colors for as much as $160. Sigh.



Not so unexpected...


----------



## papertiger

I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.



It’s beautiful with the scarf you’re wearing!!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> It’s beautiful with the scarf you’re wearing!!



Thank you, I still need to buy it!


----------



## surfchick

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Is that lipstick directly touching the ssscarrff??





DrTr said:


> Yes I suspect many of us here are wondering!  I immediately got anxious as lipstick is SO hard to remove from silk!  Inquiring and uneasy minds want to know



I think it might be the plastic lipstick for show only?


----------



## Bova123

papertiger said:


> I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.


OMG...buy that scarf!!!


----------



## DoraSilky

surfchick said:


> I think it might be the plastic lipstick for show only?


uh oh - I can see lipstick transfer on that scarf - good job there is a cleaning thread....


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

DoraSilky said:


> uh oh - I can see lipstick transfer on that scarf - good job there is a cleaning thread....



I think I see it, too.


----------



## missD

Anyone own beige kalahari? I have it as well and worried it might be too much of yellow-based beige on my Yellow undertone medium skin. I don’t want to try it and not love it. Rather just return.


----------



## doni

QuelleFromage said:


> Amazing that resellers are all over this and selling the coveted colors for as much as $160. Sigh.


Even the LEs where available online today?


----------



## DrTr

DrTr said:


> Received one of 2 today. Rose Zinzolin is a beautiful color, looks great (I’m a brunette and cool color shades always look best on me)  and feels good on my lips, unfortunately it tastes and smells “chemical-ly” to me.  I usually can’t taste my lipstick so I’m disappointed. I’m trying to wear it for 15 minutes to see if it gets better as someone kindly suggested (sorry can’t find your post!). I hope it does, otherwise I will have two lovely cases and a failed experiment. Fingers crossed!  It is absolutely gorgeous and the cases are very nice. I’ll let you know if the smell/taste fades.


Weird to reply to self 
Update to chemical taste and smell for those of you bothered by it too. Got my LE Violet today. Figured out what helps - I always use Lip Medex from Blistex under all my lip colors and pencils and when wearing no color at all, and overnight - it keeps my lips moisturized better than anything I’ve ever found (for $2.99 US for the large size! I keep and carry those little tubs everywhere, and the price leaves more for H!) but forgot to put on with Zinzolin yesterday. 

I did use the lip medex underneath today with Violet Insense before trying it and voila! It doesn’t bother me anymore. My lips feel hydrated and slightly cool, but no more bad taste or smell!  I’m so relieved as both colors are gorgeous. And believe it or not, as dark as the violet looks online, it’s actually less bright and intense than Zinzolin, which is medium intensity on my lips. It’s way brighter than Zinzolin on the back of my hand though, much more muted on my lips. I’m glad. Both are very flattering. And now I can try a red with blue undertones safely!  It just shows me how amazing these colors are, how different they look on hands vs lips, and how different the same color looks on each of us depending on our actual lip color and skin tone. I truly find it magical! H does it again. Thanks to all of you brave enough to model - I tried a few pics and quickly deleted the lip closeups from my phone, let alone post them here!  Bova, you and others that model really have been goddesses for all of us chickens!

  I do have to say the packaging it comes in seems big enough to fill my entire recycle bin! Because it was two different orders got two of these giant boxes. Goodness. My DH asked if I’d ordered them all when he saw the first box  but even he thought the cases and tiny boxes were cool. Can’t wait to see next LE colors and experiment with a few more in the meantime. How fun!


----------



## lilyhermes

Bova123 said:


> OMG...buy that scarf!!!


I second that demand! It has that much desired WOW EFFECT.


----------



## img

missD said:


> Anyone own beige kalahari? I have it as well and worried it might be too much of yellow-based beige on my Yellow undertone medium skin. I don’t want to try it and not love it. Rather just return.



Yes and I don't care for it, personally.  It washes me out.  It looks so pretty in the tube but when I put it on, I look sick.  I have fair skin and rosy coloring.  The Rogue Encens is much better on me, but still not great.  I bought 5 lipsticks and my favorite by far is the Rogue Casaque.  I really wanted an everyday neutral-better than lip color-lipstick.  I personally struck out in that regard.


----------



## QuelleFromage

Love Of My Life said:


> Not so unexpected...



Not unexpected, just amazing. These are the same people selling $500+ Calvis that can be bought online worldwide. I saw a $900 Calvi.



doni said:


> Even the LEs where available online today?



I guess resellers buy up everything and price as high as they can. It's their thing. Personally I'm just waiting til either a color I am willing to risk (probably Kalahari or Encens) comes online or I get to the store for a sample. (I am hiding from my SA because I know DH is working on some birthday surprise and I know she will spill the beans!)


----------



## carlinha

missD said:


> Anyone own beige kalahari? I have it as well and worried it might be too much of yellow-based beige on my Yellow undertone medium skin. I don’t want to try it and not love it. Rather just return.


i posted a pic of it on me a couple of pages back.  i love it on me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

QuelleFromage said:


> Not unexpected, just amazing. These are the same people selling $500+ Calvis that can be bought online worldwide. I saw a $900 Calvi.
> 
> 
> 
> I guess resellers buy up everything and price as high as they can. It's their thing. Personally I'm just waiting til either a color I am willing to risk (probably Kalahari or Encens) comes online or I get to the store for a sample. (I am hiding from my SA because I know DH is working on some birthday surprise and I know she will spill the beans!)



Hermes.com is restocking pretty quickly so colors are showing up on the site.
Nothing surprises me with regard to pricing.. What surprises me is that buyers are not even checking H,com for
Calvis as well as other places ( BG, Saks, Bloomies for lippies)& just buying on the internet.. While I imagine many transactions are international, these items turn up at H online worldwide.. go figure


----------



## hclubfan

img said:


> Yes and I don't care for it, personally.  It washes me out.  It looks so pretty in the tube but when I put it on, I look sick.  I have fair skin and rosy coloring.  The Rogue Encens is much better on me, but still not great.  I bought 5 lipsticks and my favorite by far is the Rogue Casaque.  I really wanted an everyday neutral-better than lip color-lipstick.  I personally struck out in that regard.


I bought beige naturel and I love it for just that reason....on me it is an everyday neutral. I am also fair skinned with rosy undertones. I’m also dying to try rouge casaque....happy to hear you love it!


----------



## Ladybaga

papertiger said:


> I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.


papertiger,
You look so lovely in that hat, scarf and lipstick!!! I hope you bought all three!!! I am intrigued by the lipsticks and hope to try one, soon. Have a nice weekend!


----------



## papertiger

Ladybaga said:


> papertiger,
> You look so lovely in that hat, scarf and lipstick!!! I hope you bought all three!!! I am intrigued by the lipsticks and hope to try one, soon. Have a nice weekend!



 

2 out of 3, 1 to go  

Very much wanting the Poppy balm too


----------



## img

Anyone have a pic of Corail Flamingo to share?


----------



## calexandre

papertiger said:


> 2 out of 3, 1 to go
> 
> Very much wanting the Poppy balm too



I agree, you need that scarf! 

And who knows, maybe the Poppy Balm will magically materialize, maybe even next week


----------



## nymeria

papertiger said:


> I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.


The lipstick and the scarf are an unreal combo on you! Looks just fab!


----------



## missD

Gorgeous!

which is prettier between kalahari and neutral?thank you for your help! 



carlinha said:


> ladies, thank you so much to everyone who posted pics and shared their thoughts on the new H lippies!
> 
> I ordered 4 - received 2, waiting for 2 that are backordered.
> 
> So far I am loving these! The case is so luxe, I love the magnetic closure. The lipstick texture is very rich and smooth, even the matte which was surprising to me! Most mattes are so drying, but not this!
> 
> Kinda boring lip colors  but safe and perfect for everyday wear for me! It does have a slight fragrance (which I can also taste) which I’m mehhh about, but I can live with it.
> 
> It is so interesting to see how the different colors read differently on different people depending on skin tone, etc.  For reference, I am Asian with a light to medium warm skintone and tan easily.  This is how Beige Kalahari Satin and Beige Naturel Matte look on me.  Perfect neutrals!  I can't wait to get and try Rose Encens and Poppy lip shine!
> View attachment 4689187


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> I agree, you need that scarf!
> 
> And who knows, maybe the Poppy Balm will magically materialize, maybe even next week


----------



## Livia1

img said:


> Yes and I don't care for it, personally.  It washes me out.  It looks so pretty in the tube but when I put it on, I look sick.  I have fair skin and rosy coloring.  The Rogue Encens is much better on me, but still not great.  I bought 5 lipsticks and my favorite by far is the Rogue Casaque.  I really wanted an everyday neutral-better than lip color-lipstick.  I personally struck out in that regard.



I bought Rouge Encens in the hope it would be a my-lips-but-better color for me but unfortunately it did not work for me. Too brown and grey on me (me: very fair with neutral undertone).
Rouge Casaque however, is absolutely stunning! A perfect red imo.


----------



## Nahreen

papertiger said:


> I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.


Beautiful pairing Papertiger. You should definitly get this beautiful scarf.


----------



## ladysarah

papertiger said:


> I think this is Rose Inoui when trying on scarves, can't think what else it could be as I have no others like it and I was def wearing H. Wearing again today. Ridiculous how excited I can be about a lipstick.


What is the design of the scarf?


----------



## Nahreen

DoraSilky said:


> uh oh - I can see lipstick transfer on that scarf - good job there is a cleaning thread....





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> I think I see it, too.



Me too, some of the feathers look sligtly pink around the place where the lipstick top is.


----------



## papertiger

ladysarah said:


> What is the design of the scarf?



It's in the SS20 collection which has its own thread. The lipstick shade is Rose Inoui 



Nahreen said:


> Beautiful pairing Papertiger. You should definitly get this beautiful scarf.



Thank you Nahreen XXX. 

It was incidental in this case but I think it will go with many of my more Springy/Summery scarves and it certainly goes with my Paris hat (which needs a little 'something') and a new embroidered Levi's jacket that's quite a light wash.


----------



## bagshopr

I ordered Rose Lipstick and received it yesterday. The shipping box was huge! I thought they had sent me a book.
The color is very nice, a pretty pop of pink that I will enjoy in spring and summer. I was concerned that it would be too bright but it isn't. The lipstick applies smoothly. I do sense a faint old rose fragrance when it first goes on, but it does not bother me, and it does not last long.
As for the formula, it isn't very moisturizing, but it feels comfortable.  Please don't shoot me for saying that I don't think this lipstick outperforms my trusty old favorite brand, L'Oreal Colour Riche. But I am glad I tried it and I would like to look at the other colors in person one day. Here is a picture from first thing this morning, nothing on my face except Rose Lipstick. My skin tone is fair and pink.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Nahreen said:


> Me too, some of the feathers look sligtly pink around the place where the lipstick top is.



The lipstick is feathering!!


----------



## bagshopr

bagshopr said:


> I ordered Rose Lipstick and received it yesterday. The shipping box was huge! I thought they had sent me a book.
> The color is very nice, a pretty pop of pink that I will enjoy in spring and summer. I was concerned that it would be too bright but it isn't. The lipstick applies smoothly. I do sense a faint old rose fragrance when it first goes on, but it does not bother me, and it does not last long.
> As for the formula, it isn't very moisturizing, but it feels comfortable.  Please don't shoot me for saying that I don't think this lipstick outperforms my trusty old favorite brand, L'Oreal Colour Riche. But I am glad I tried it and I would like to look at the other colors in person one day. Here is a picture from first thing this morning, nothing on my face except Rose Lipstick. My skin tone is fair and pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689984


I would also like to report that my lipstick has stayed on through two cups of coffee, which is excellent performance!


----------



## Bova123

bagshopr said:


> I ordered Rose Lipstick and received it yesterday. The shipping box was huge! I thought they had sent me a book.
> The color is very nice, a pretty pop of pink that I will enjoy in spring and summer. I was concerned that it would be too bright but it isn't. The lipstick applies smoothly. I do sense a faint old rose fragrance when it first goes on, but it does not bother me, and it does not last long.
> As for the formula, it isn't very moisturizing, but it feels comfortable.  Please don't shoot me for saying that I don't think this lipstick outperforms my trusty old favorite brand, L'Oreal Colour Riche. But I am glad I tried it and I would like to look at the other colors in person one day. Here is a picture from first thing this morning, nothing on my face except Rose Lipstick. My skin tone is fair and pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689984


So pretty bagshopr, I have the same one and find it very easy to wear.


----------



## textilegirl

Just chiming in to say that once again H has squelched any hint of cynicism I first felt when news of this new metier was released. It amazes me how beautiful everyone looks in their chosen colors no matter what the color looks like in the tube or even on hands/arms.  It’s quite magical.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

textilegirl said:


> Just chiming in to say that once again H has squelched any hint of cynicism I first felt when news of this new metier was released. It amazes me how beautiful everyone looks in their chosen colors no matter what the color looks like in the tube or even on hands/arms.  It’s quite magical.



I agree.  The colors are all outstanding and everyone looks beautiful with the colors they’ve chosen.


----------



## papertiger

New LARGE visual 'swatches' of regular lipstick matte and satin shades on h.com Europe (perhaps on US and others too?)

This is Rouge Amazone - IRL I would say the colour is a touch softer:


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
Rose Inoui 
And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


----------



## img

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


These colors are gorgeous on you!  is the first pic Corail Flamingo or the second pic?


----------



## ladysarah

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


Stunning! And not just the lipstick. I mean you are stunning,  if I may say so. What is the scarf in the second picture?


----------



## getbetterwithH

img said:


> These colors are gorgeous on you!  is the first pic Corail Flamingo or the second pic?


The second pic is. Sorry for the confusion


----------



## Maedi

bagshopr said:


> I ordered Rose Lipstick and received it yesterday. The shipping box was huge! I thought they had sent me a book.
> The color is very nice, a pretty pop of pink that I will enjoy in spring and summer. I was concerned that it would be too bright but it isn't. The lipstick applies smoothly. I do sense a faint old rose fragrance when it first goes on, but it does not bother me, and it does not last long.
> As for the formula, it isn't very moisturizing, but it feels comfortable.  Please don't shoot me for saying that I don't think this lipstick outperforms my trusty old favorite brand, L'Oreal Colour Riche. But I am glad I tried it and I would like to look at the other colors in person one day. Here is a picture from first thing this morning, nothing on my face except Rose Lipstick. My skin tone is fair and pink.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4689984



It suits you beautifully and is very complimentary to your skin tone. I still love my Chanel lipsticks for the variety of colors and formulas but I also think the Hermes has a little magic - it is like satin velvet and seems to flatter different skin tones. For now, I am content with one H lipstick though.


----------



## Maedi

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.



Both look beautiful on you!


----------



## Maedi

getbetterwithH said:


> The second pic is. Sorry for the confusion



I like the second one even a little more on you.


----------



## USCGirlie

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.



Thank you so much @getbetterwithH -- I had requested the swatch! You look so stunning and elegant. Both colors look beautiful on you . Corail Flamingo looks right up my alley!


----------



## getbetterwithH

ladysarah said:


> Stunning! And not just the lipstick. I mean you are stunning,  if I may say so. What is the scarf in the second picture?


Thx, really. It‘s not really my best look today. it‘s a Carre70 scarf, and I Think the design is called clic clack. I’d have to consult the receipt that I still have.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Maedi said:


> I like the second one even a little more on you.


I do, too. The texture of the matte is hard to wear in a color like that. I usually love matte lipsticks, but the satin by Hermès looks better on my lips. Makes me a little sad, to be honest.


----------



## ladysarah

getbetterwithH said:


> Thx, really. It‘s not really my best look today. it‘s a Carre70 scarf, and I Think the design is called clic clack. I’d have to consult the receipt that I still have.


Thank you! Perhaps you can post another photo in one of the scarf threads so can stay On Topic!  I love it on you and would appreciate seeing the whole design.


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.



Both really pretty on you


----------



## ClassicTwist

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


May I ask what the case is? Thank
You


----------



## getbetterwithH

ClassicTwist said:


> May I ask what the case is? Thank
> You


Hi. Sure! It‘s a very very thick red felt bag with buttons to firmly close it. It‘s about 6x4“. The felt is about 1/2“ thick.


----------



## skybluesky

Not sure if anyone posted a review of the lip balm (the clear one)-- I really like it.  It's not sticky and not overly shiny, similar subtle scent as the lipsticks (I get kind of a sweet almost violet like smell that fades soon after application).  It feels smooth and makes the lines in my lips more smoothed out.  It's a nice primer under the lipsticks.  I know it's definitely overpriced for a lip balm, but I don't regret getting it.  The shape is different--it's round instead of shaped like the lipsticks.  I do wish it was shaped like the rest of the line for better precision in applying, though.


----------



## ClassicTwist

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Sure! It‘s a very very thick red felt bag with buttons to firmly close it. It‘s about 6x4“. The felt is about 1/2“ thick.


Thank you! Lipsticks look lovely on you.


----------



## tlamdang08

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


Wow your face, absolutely beautiful!!!
Please show more. The lipstick always look different on real people. I love how it look on your. Thank you.


----------



## nymeria

textilegirl said:


> Just chiming in to say that once again H has squelched any hint of cynicism I first felt when news of this new metier was released. It amazes me how beautiful everyone looks in their chosen colors no matter what the color looks like in the tube or even on hands/arms.  It’s quite magical.


Yes- everyone looks amazing.Its almost terrifying how "on" they all are.


----------



## nymeria

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


Both are stunning on you- and I love the way they both looked great , yet different, and how the scarf choice accented that.


----------



## Bova123

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


Gorgeous, both you and the lipsticks getbetterwithH!


----------



## Bova123

skybluesky said:


> Not sure if anyone posted a review of the lip balm (the clear one)-- I really like it.  It's not sticky and not overly shiny, similar subtle scent as the lipsticks (I get kind of a sweet almost violet like smell that fades soon after application).  It feels smooth and makes the lines in my lips more smoothed out.  It's a nice primer under the lipsticks.  I know it's definitely overpriced for a lip balm, but I don't regret getting it.  The shape is different--it's round instead of shaped like the lipsticks.  I do wish it was shaped like the rest of the line for better precision in applying, though.


Thank you skybluesky, this is very helpful!


----------



## Pivoine66

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Hope you are all safe wherever you are. Someone asked for lipstick swatches of Corail Flamingo. I don‘t usually post my face, but here we go
> Corail Flamingo (Clic Clac scarf)
> Rose Inoui
> And my lipstick case that I got instead. It also fits a compact plus the lipliner.
> The Rose Inoui is a warm pink with a yellow base, the Corail Flamingo is quite true to its name and leaning more orange than the photo shows. They are not as close in color but maybe it‘s just my camera.


Thank you so much, getbetterwithH, for sharing and most of all, that we can check out the colours IRL.  They look awsome on your pretty face. That really helps me a lot. I love these colours. I am a fan of corail colours.

at all: Thank you very much for sharing, describing, everything. I wish you all well and the very best.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good evening from Germany, Hope everyone here is still feeling their best. I‘d like to ask your opinion. I was admittedly a little underwhelmed with the performance of the two lipsticks I bought, at least compared to my fave lipstick brands. But maybe it was just because I usually wear bolder colors, and ordered lighter ones because I thought I needed something different... so, those of you ladies who own the reds and berries by H, how do you rate them? Thank you so much in advance. I‘m gonna order lipsticks tonight, I just don‘t know which brand to turn to. In case everything but grocery stores shut down here, I want something new to play with


----------



## Ms. Lowlands

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening from Germany, Hope everyone here is still feeling their best. I‘d like to ask your opinion. I was admittedly a little underwhelmed with the performance of the two lipsticks I bought, at least compared to my fave lipstick brands. But maybe it was just because I usually wear bolder colors, and ordered lighter ones because I thought I needed something different... so, those of you ladies who own the reds and berries by H, how do you rate them? Thank you so much in advance. I‘m gonna order lipsticks tonight, I just don‘t know which brand to turn to. In case everything but grocery stores shut down here, I want something new to play with


I got a tester for Hermes Rouge H in satin. It is drop dead gorgeous. The color is neutral, not cool not warm. I will be buying it. 5 stars.


----------



## img

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening from Germany, Hope everyone here is still feeling their best. I‘d like to ask your opinion. I was admittedly a little underwhelmed with the performance of the two lipsticks I bought, at least compared to my fave lipstick brands. But maybe it was just because I usually wear bolder colors, and ordered lighter ones because I thought I needed something different... so, those of you ladies who own the reds and berries by H, how do you rate them? Thank you so much in advance. I‘m gonna order lipsticks tonight, I just don‘t know which brand to turn to. In case everything but grocery stores shut down here, I want something new to play with


I ordered 5 lipsticks and I’m underwhelmed by 3/5.  The two that I think are gorgeous and worth repurchasing are the Rogue Casaque and Orange Boite.  The three I won’t buy again are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens, and Poppy Shine.  I love the Poppy Shine but it has zero staying power so it’s just not worth it.  I should mention I don’t find the colors or formulas superior to other high end makeup brands...even the bold colors. 

The packaging is what IS superior and luxurious and I LOVE the magnetic closure.  Hermes hit it out of the park on the details!


----------



## Rhl2987

img said:


> I ordered 5 lipsticks and I’m underwhelmed by 3/5.  The two that I think are gorgeous and worth repurchasing are the Rogue Casaque and Orange Boite.  The three I won’t buy again are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens, and Poppy Shine.  I love the Poppy Shine but it has zero staying power so it’s just not worth it.  I should mention I don’t find the colors or formulas superior to other high end makeup brands...even the bold colors.
> 
> The packaging is what IS superior and luxurious and I LOVE the magnetic closure.  Hermes hit it out of the park on the details!


Thank you for sharing! What is it about the Beige Kalahari and Rose Encens that you did not like? Those are two of the three I have on my list to buy, and I have Rose Encens on the way to my store.


----------



## img

Rhl2987 said:


> Thank you for sharing! What is it about the Beige Kalahari and Rose Encens that you did not like? Those are two of the three I have on my list to buy, and I have Rose Encens on the way to my store.


The Beige Kalahari looks like my natural lip color so when I put it on, it just blends in and is meh.  the Rose Encens is much better but still not wow!, you know?  I have NARS, MAC, Dior and Chanel neutrals that are much better on me.


----------



## nymeria

img said:


> The Beige Kalahari looks like my natural lip color so when I put it on, it just blends in and is meh.  the Rose Encens is much better but still not wow!, you know?  I have NARS, MAC, Dior and Chanel neutrals that are much better on me.


This is very helpful. Those are the 2 I'm thinking about as well, Hmmmmm. Thanks for the insights. My coloring tends to be pale, with a lovely tinge of sallow, and neutrals are my comfort zone ( plus what's appropriate at work, which will continue regardless) so I'm really looking at these 2 ( plus beige neutral). 
Lipsticks may become my new daily pick me up, so really appreciate your thoughts. Thanks


----------



## Rhl2987

img said:


> The Beige Kalahari looks like my natural lip color so when I put it on, it just blends in and is meh.  the Rose Encens is much better but still not wow!, you know?  I have NARS, MAC, Dior and Chanel neutrals that are much better on me.


Thanks for your feedback! I don't wear lipstick so only have a few old MAC lipsticks in my drawer. I think I will now pass on Beige Kalahari but will get Rose Epice! Do you have any thoughts around matte vs. satin?


----------



## img

Rhl2987 said:


> Thanks for your feedback! I don't wear lipstick so only have a few old MAC lipsticks in my drawer. I think I will now pass on Beige Kalahari but will get Rose Epice! Do you have any thoughts around matte vs. satin?



I think both formulas are really nice and I like them both.


----------



## CEC.LV4eva

Yes it’s on the scarf, no big deal. It’s not like I’m rubbing them against each other. Besides it’s just a scarf...
And no it’s not a plastic lipstick demo/tester... You can see my IG stories that it’s a real lipstick and I don’t even think they can sell those.



Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Is that lipstick directly touching the ssscarrff??





DrTr said:


> Yes I suspect many of us here are wondering!  I immediately got anxious as lipstick is SO hard to remove from silk!  Inquiring and uneasy minds want to know





surfchick said:


> I think it might be the plastic lipstick for show only?


----------



## Hermes Zen

Rhl2987 said:


> Thanks for your feedback! I don't wear lipstick so only have a few old MAC lipsticks in my drawer. I think I will now pass on Beige Kalahari but will get Rose Epice! Do you have any thoughts around matte vs. satin?


Hi, new to the forum. Wanted to join the conversation. Both of those colors are very nice as all the others! I received three of five lipstick order last week. I LOVE the lip balm!!  I’ve been using Chanel lip baum. Now I’m switching!!

Did you check out the H lipstick cases? I received the red with mirror and it’s great. But was a little surprised how soft the case was considering most of their leather goods feel sturdier.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, new to the forum. Wanted to join the conversation. Both of those colors are very nice as all the others! I received three of five lipstick order last week. I LOVE the lip balm!!  I’ve been using Chanel lip baum. Now I’m switching!!
> 
> Did you check out the H lipstick cases? I received the red with mirror and it’s great. But was a little surprised how soft the case was considering most of their leather goods feel sturdier.


This is exactly what I thought when I handled the case. It’s not rigid as I expected from Hermes.


----------



## Rhl2987

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, new to the forum. Wanted to join the conversation. Both of those colors are very nice as all the others! I received three of five lipstick order last week. I LOVE the lip balm!!  I’ve been using Chanel lip baum. Now I’m switching!!
> 
> Did you check out the H lipstick cases? I received the red with mirror and it’s great. But was a little surprised how soft the case was considering most of their leather goods feel sturdier.


Welcome! Please share pictures/swatches of the colors you chose! I am actually not interested in the leather accessories that were released mostly due to their prices. I’m sure it’s beautiful though! I would want a structured case but not for the price of the pop up case.


----------



## keodi

mygoodies said:


> I own TONS of makeup brushes. All from Japan. Imo Japan makes THE BEST makeup brushes! H needs to get their brushes made in Japan. Or maybe better not for me...my wallet will give me the silent treatment again LOL


I agree, another Japanese makeup brush lover here! I hope H team up with artisans from Kumano!


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening from Germany, Hope everyone here is still feeling their best. I‘d like to ask your opinion. I was admittedly a little underwhelmed with the performance of the two lipsticks I bought, at least compared to my fave lipstick brands. But maybe it was just because I usually wear bolder colors, and ordered lighter ones because I thought I needed something different... so, those of you ladies who own the reds and berries by H, how do you rate them? Thank you so much in advance. I‘m gonna order lipsticks tonight, I just don‘t know which brand to turn to. In case everything but grocery stores shut down here, I want something new to play with



I purchased Violet Intense & Coral Fou because I wanted the limited edition cases.. The colors have to be
blotted down & mixed to get the color I want. I bought the cases also because when the new shades
come out & I will be able to refill the limited edition caseswith perhaps new shades
I also purchased Rouge H (mat) Rose Boise (Mat) & Rouge Bleu as well as the Lip Balm
which I did not find hydrating or long wearing.
I also though Rouge Bleu would be similar to the old Hermes Rouge but it wasn't.
Rouge Piment & Rouge Amazone were not good one me at all & I tried several times as well as several other shades
I also thought the lip pencil would correct bleeding/feathering which fortunately I don't have but also to define
the lips, which it doesn't do. The Serge Lutens pencil #1 in particular will fill in the outline of ones lips
better IMO. I also have lip pencils # 2 & 3 as well as Edward Bess nude lipliner which is just ok for
Rose Boise.
I find them to be drying on my lips I need a lipliner & they are not on me the colors I expected.
I needed to mix them in order to achieve the color I wanted with other lip shades I have
While the packaging is lovely, the magnetic clasp is done well, the concept of a refillable case is a plus,
the quality of the lipstick is ok, the staying power doesn't last on me & compared to the colors I like from
Tom Ford ( Casablanca, Spanish Pink, So Vain, Richard, Night Porter ) La Bouche Rouge  ( Anja Red, Innocent Red,
Patti) & Serge Lutens ( numbers 1, 5, 8, 18) the Hermes lipsticks don't meet my particular needs in the red & berry tones.
La Bouche Rouge range of "red" in particular IMO are far superior in color, wearability, hydration on my lips
Perhaps I am more particular than others & I vaguely remember another poster commenting about how the lipsticks
feel on her lips & what her thoughts were about Loreal lipsticks in comparison to H
It's very personal & if the shades compliment the posters discussing this all good & well.. Enjoy!
If I didn't have those other lipsticks to compare it to, my thoughts would likely be the same.
I wish Tom Ford would do a refillable case as for me his lipsticks including the color range are top notch
I also thought that H wanting to attract a new perhaps younger client to their brand, missed
the boat with the prices of the lipstick case with mirror & the POP UP case at $1950
would be for me money better spent towards a cashmere shawl or bag. Just my two cents


----------



## Pivoine66

Love Of My Life said:


> I purchased Violet Intense & Coral Fou because I wanted the limited edition cases.. The colors have to be
> blotted down & mixed to get the color I want. I bought the cases also because when the new shades
> come out & I will be able to refill the limited edition caseswith perhaps new shades
> I also purchased Rouge H (mat) Rose Boise (Mat) & Rouge Bleu as well as the Lip Balm
> which I did not find hydrating or long wearing.
> I also though Rouge Bleu would be similar to the old Hermes Rouge but it wasn't.
> Rouge Piment & Rouge Amazone were not good one me at all & I tried several times as well as several other shades
> I also thought the lip pencil would correct bleeding/feathering which fortunately I don't have but also to define
> the lips, which it doesn't do. The Serge Lutens pencil #1 in particular will fill in the outline of ones lips
> better IMO. I also have lip pencils # 2 & 3 as well as Edward Bess nude lipliner which is just ok for
> Rose Boise.
> I find them to be drying on my lips I need a lipliner & they are not on me the colors I expected.
> I needed to mix them in order to achieve the color I wanted with other lip shades I have
> While the packaging is lovely, the magnetic clasp is done well, the concept of a refillable case is a plus,
> the quality of the lipstick is ok, the staying power doesn't last on me & compared to the colors I like from
> Tom Ford ( Casablanca, Spanish Pink, So Vain, Richard, Night Porter ) La Bouche Rouge  ( Anja Red, Innocent Red,
> Patti) & Serge Lutens ( numbers 1, 5, 8, 18) the Hermes lipsticks don't meet my particular needs in the red & berry tones.
> La Bouche Rouge range of "red" in particular IMO are far superior in color, wearability, hydration on my lips
> Perhaps I am more particular than others & I vaguely remember another poster commenting about how the lipsticks
> feel on her lips & what her thoughts were about Loreal lipsticks in comparison to H
> It's very personal & if the shades compliment the posters discussing this all good & well.. Enjoy!
> If I didn't have those other lipsticks to compare it to, my thoughts would likely be the same.
> I wish Tom Ford would do a refillable case as for me his lipsticks including the color range are top notch
> I also thought that H wanting to attract a new perhaps younger client to their brand, missed
> the boat with the prices of the lipstick case with mirror & the POP UP case at $1950
> would be for me money better spent towards a cashmere shawl or bag. Just my two cents


With the cases, H really seems to have hit the mark with many.

Maybe weird, I just wonder: how do the magnets relate to the credit cards in small bags and clutches??


----------



## mygoodies

keodi said:


> I agree, another Japanese makeup brush lover here! I hope H team up with artisans from Kumano!


That be AMAAAZIIIING right!!!! I told my SA in Paris to let me know when H decides to expand their makeup brushes manufacturing to Japan LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pivoine66 said:


> With the cases, H really seems to have hit the mark with many.
> 
> Maybe weird, I just wonder: how do the magnets relate to the credit cards in small bags and clutches??



I tend to keep my credit cards in a Calvi & in my Bearn wallet but I had no issues with the magnets
attaching themselves to cc


----------



## keodi

Love Of My Life said:


> I purchased Violet Intense & Coral Fou because I wanted the limited edition cases.. The colors have to be
> blotted down & mixed to get the color I want. I bought the cases also because when the new shades
> come out & I will be able to refill the limited edition caseswith perhaps new shades
> I also purchased Rouge H (mat) Rose Boise (Mat) & Rouge Bleu as well as the Lip Balm
> which I did not find hydrating or long wearing.
> I also though Rouge Bleu would be similar to the old Hermes Rouge but it wasn't.
> Rouge Piment & Rouge Amazone were not good one me at all & I tried several times as well as several other shades
> I also thought the lip pencil would correct bleeding/feathering which fortunately I don't have but also to define
> the lips, which it doesn't do. The Serge Lutens pencil #1 in particular will fill in the outline of ones lips
> better IMO. I also have lip pencils # 2 & 3 as well as Edward Bess nude lipliner which is just ok for
> Rose Boise.
> I find them to be drying on my lips I need a lipliner & they are not on me the colors I expected.
> I needed to mix them in order to achieve the color I wanted with other lip shades I have
> While the packaging is lovely, the magnetic clasp is done well, the concept of a refillable case is a plus,
> the quality of the lipstick is ok, the staying power doesn't last on me & compared to the colors I like from
> Tom Ford ( Casablanca, Spanish Pink, So Vain, Richard, Night Porter ) La Bouche Rouge  ( Anja Red, Innocent Red,
> Patti) & Serge Lutens ( numbers 1, 5, 8, 18) the Hermes lipsticks don't meet my particular needs in the red & berry tones.
> La Bouche Rouge range of "red" in particular IMO are far superior in color, wearability, hydration on my lips
> Perhaps I am more particular than others & I vaguely remember another poster commenting about how the lipsticks
> feel on her lips & what her thoughts were about Loreal lipsticks in comparison to H
> It's very personal & if the shades compliment the posters discussing this all good & well.. Enjoy!
> If I didn't have those other lipsticks to compare it to, my thoughts would likely be the same.
> I wish Tom Ford would do a refillable case as for me his lipsticks including the color range are top notch
> *I also thought that H wanting to attract a new perhaps younger client to their brand, missed
> the boat with the prices of the lipstick case with mirror & the POP UP case at $1950
> would be for me money better spent towards a cashmere shawl or bag. Just my two cents*


Agreed, That's what I thought when  I saw the prices, I'd rather purchase a shawl  or put that towards an evelyne.


----------



## Pivoine66

Love Of My Life said:


> I tend to keep my credit cards in a Calvi & in my Bearn wallet but I had no issues with the magnets
> attaching themselves to cc


Thank you, Love OF My Life. I especially wonder whether the magnets here might not disturb or destroy the data on the credit cards, which can react very sensitively to magnets. But apparently not, so far.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> I purchased Violet Intense & Coral Fou because I wanted the limited edition cases.. The colors have to be
> blotted down & mixed to get the color I want. I bought the cases also because when the new shades
> come out & I will be able to refill the limited edition caseswith perhaps new shades
> I also purchased Rouge H (mat) Rose Boise (Mat) & Rouge Bleu as well as the Lip Balm
> which I did not find hydrating or long wearing.
> I also though Rouge Bleu would be similar to the old Hermes Rouge but it wasn't.
> Rouge Piment & Rouge Amazone were not good one me at all & I tried several times as well as several other shades
> I also thought the lip pencil would correct bleeding/feathering which fortunately I don't have but also to define
> the lips, which it doesn't do. The Serge Lutens pencil #1 in particular will fill in the outline of ones lips
> better IMO. I also have lip pencils # 2 & 3 as well as Edward Bess nude lipliner which is just ok for
> Rose Boise.
> I find them to be drying on my lips I need a lipliner & they are not on me the colors I expected.
> I needed to mix them in order to achieve the color I wanted with other lip shades I have
> While the packaging is lovely, the magnetic clasp is done well, the concept of a refillable case is a plus,
> the quality of the lipstick is ok, the staying power doesn't last on me & compared to the colors I like from
> Tom Ford ( Casablanca, Spanish Pink, So Vain, Richard, Night Porter ) La Bouche Rouge  ( Anja Red, Innocent Red,
> Patti) & Serge Lutens ( numbers 1, 5, 8, 18) the Hermes lipsticks don't meet my particular needs in the red & berry tones.
> La Bouche Rouge range of "red" in particular IMO are far superior in color, wearability, hydration on my lips
> Perhaps I am more particular than others & I vaguely remember another poster commenting about how the lipsticks
> feel on her lips & what her thoughts were about Loreal lipsticks in comparison to H
> It's very personal & if the shades compliment the posters discussing this all good & well.. Enjoy!
> If I didn't have those other lipsticks to compare it to, my thoughts would likely be the same.
> I wish Tom Ford would do a refillable case as for me his lipsticks including the color range are top notch
> I also thought that H wanting to attract a new perhaps younger client to their brand, missed
> the boat with the prices of the lipstick case with mirror & the POP UP case at $1950
> would be for me money better spent towards a cashmere shawl or bag. Just my two cents


I have to admit, I gave my two H lippies away today. I just can‘t get over the texture, though it breaks my heart. To get me over it, I ordered Serge Lutens‘ Levres en Boîte #1 palette, which I‘ve already previously owned. So I‘m another SL as well as La Bouche Rouge fan


----------



## SugarMama

carlinha said:


> ladies, thank you so much to everyone who posted pics and shared their thoughts on the new H lippies!
> 
> I ordered 4 - received 2, waiting for 2 that are backordered.
> 
> So far I am loving these! The case is so luxe, I love the magnetic closure. The lipstick texture is very rich and smooth, even the matte which was surprising to me! Most mattes are so drying, but not this!
> 
> Kinda boring lip colors  but safe and perfect for everyday wear for me! It does have a slight fragrance (which I can also taste) which I’m mehhh about, but I can live with it.
> 
> It is so interesting to see how the different colors read differently on different people depending on skin tone, etc.  For reference, I am Asian with a light to medium warm skintone and tan easily.  This is how Beige Kalahari Satin and Beige Naturel Matte look on me.  Perfect neutrals!  I can't wait to get and try Rose Encens and Poppy lip shine!
> View attachment 4689187



I have beige kalahari and now I am tempted to get beige natural.  Both look so pretty on you!


----------



## SugarMama

Had to walk away from listening to news just for a bit.  I rather be on TPF anyways  

Sharing the lippies I got last week.  Love them all!


----------



## missD

SugarMama said:


> Had to walk away from listening to news just for a bit.  I rather be on TPF anyways
> 
> Sharing the lippies I got last week.  Love them all!


Looks great on you!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Rhl2987 said:


> Welcome! Please share pictures/swatches of the colors you chose! I am actually not interested in the leather accessories that were released mostly due to their prices. I’m sure it’s beautiful
> though! I would want a structured case but not for the price of the pop up case.


Hi !  Thank you


Rhl2987 said:


> Welcome! Please share pictures/swatches of the colors you chose! I am actually not interested in the leather accessories that were released mostly due to their prices. I’m sure it’s beautiful though! I would want a structured case but not for the price of the pop up case.


Hi!  Thank you so much for the warm welcome! I’m still trying to figure out how to reply and post. LOL. 

Here’s some photos. Hope I do this right. 
I purchased the red $500 case with mirror. I choked on the price of the pop up case. The red mirror case set me back but had to buy it.


----------



## Hermes Zen

SugarMama said:


> Had to walk away from listening to news just for a bit.  I rather be on TPF anyways
> 
> Sharing the lippies I got last week.  Love them all!


OMGosh they all look amazing on you!!


----------



## nymeria

missD said:


> Looks great on you!


They all look amazing!


----------



## Purseloco

img said:


> I ordered 5 lipsticks and I’m underwhelmed by 3/5.  The two that I think are gorgeous and worth repurchasing are the Rogue Casaque and Orange Boite.  The three I won’t buy again are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens, and Poppy Shine.  I love the Poppy Shine but it has zero staying power so it’s just not worth it.  I should mention I don’t find the colors or formulas superior to other high end makeup brands...even the bold colors.
> 
> The packaging is what IS superior and luxurious, and I LOVE the magnetic closure.  Hermes hit it out of the park on the details!


I agree with your choices and your assessment! I am delighted with my Orange Boite, I have a dark olive skin tone. I am sure I would like the Rogue Casaque as well. Would you say that it is an orange-red color?


----------



## USCGirlie

Michele Wang posted a new video today -- she received the limited edition shades in PR. She demos a number of permanent shades that she has as well (Beige Kalahari, Orange Boite, Rouge Casaque, Rouge Amazone, Rouge H). They all look beautiful on her!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Purseloco said:


> I agree with your choices and your assessment! I am delighted with my Orange Boite, I have a dark olive skin tone. I am sure I would like the Rogue Casaque as well. Would you say that it is an orange-red color?


Hi, that’s how I would describe rogue casaque. Beautiful color!


----------



## ff2904

I was very excited when I heard about Hermes lipsticks but after I tried some of them, they are not as I expected.

The packaging is wonderful, I love the magnet cover. The body is heavy and luxury.

The lipstick itself is definitely high quality but does not surpass Tom Ford or other high end lipsticks.

The color range imo is poor. I cannot find a shade that I find interesting. Many shades are too common like reds, pale nudes... I mean they are beautiful but all other brand from drugstore to high ends have them.

I love limited cases so I also got the 27 rose inoui. I have high hope after seeing beautiful pictures here but it does not work in my lips. It looks odd, the shade is too neon and not evenly applied. I decided to use it as blush and, in my surprise, my cheeks look so pretty


----------



## getbetterwithH

ff2904 said:


> I was very excited when I heard about Hermes lipsticks but after I tried some of them, they are not as I expected.
> 
> The packaging is wonderful, I love the magnet cover. The body is heavy and luxury.
> 
> The lipstick itself is definitely high quality but does not surpass Tom Ford or other high end lipsticks.
> 
> The color range imo is poor. I cannot find a shade that I find interesting. Many shades are too common like reds, pale nudes... I mean they are beautiful but all other brand from drugstore to high ends have them.
> 
> I love limited cases so I also got the 27 rose inoui. I have high hope after seeing beautiful pictures here but it does not work in my lips. It looks odd, the shade is too neon and not evenly applied. I decided to use it as blush and, in my surprise, my cheeks look so pretty


I had the same experience with Rose Inoui. It just never looked good on my lips, despite my best efforts


----------



## Hermes Zen

ff2904 said:


> I was very excited when I heard about Hermes lipsticks but after I tried some of them, they are not as I expected.
> 
> The packaging is wonderful, I love the magnet cover. The body is heavy and luxury.
> 
> The lipstick itself is definitely high quality but does not surpass Tom Ford or other high end lipsticks.
> 
> The color range imo is poor. I cannot find a shade that I find interesting. Many shades are too common like reds, pale nudes... I mean they are beautiful but all other brand from drugstore to high ends have them.
> 
> I love limited cases so I also got the 27 rose inoui. I have high hope after seeing beautiful pictures here but it does not work in my lips. It looks odd, the shade is too neon and not evenly applied. I decided to use it as blush and, in my surprise, my cheeks look so pretty


I love the packaging also. Admit I haven’t been wearing lipstick for years. Fan of lip gloss and lip balm but wanted to try H lipstick. So far I like what I purchased. Staying away from reds only because they do not look good on me. Love the color but looks scary on me. 

Look forward to see next seasons colors unless there’s more coming out before.


----------



## ff2904

Hermes Zen said:


> I love the packaging also. Admit I haven’t been wearing lipstick for years. Fan of lip gloss and lip balm but wanted to try H lipstick. So far I like what I purchased. Staying away from reds only because they do not look good on me. Love the color but looks scary on me.
> 
> Look forward to see next seasons colors unless there’s more coming out before.



Yay, I also look forward for more colors to be released.


----------



## ElainePG

SugarMama said:


> Had to walk away from listening to news just for a bit.  I rather be on TPF anyways
> 
> Sharing the lippies I got last week.  Love them all!


They look so pretty on you! 
I have Rose Encens, and I like it very much, but seeing Rose Boise makes me want to try that one as well. It looks to me as if it's similar to R.E., just a bit deeper shade of pink. Is that right?


----------



## Love Of My Life

ElainePG said:


> They look so pretty on you!
> I have Rose Encens, and I like it very much, but seeing Rose Boise makes me want to try that one as well. It looks to me as if it's similar to R.E., just a bit deeper shade of pink. Is that right?



Rose Boise on me is more pink on me than I would have liked.
I am mixing it with other lippies I have to make it work & a lip liner filling in my lips & a gloss on top
It should work for a more sunny day & perhaps even more in the summer
I like the packaging & am hoping that as more colors are introduced the color range will be wider
With Hermes France & Italy closed, I'm guessing that release dates will be later than expected


----------



## SugarMama

missD said:


> Looks great on you!





nymeria said:


> They all look amazing!





Hermes Zen said:


> OMGosh they all look amazing on you!!


Thank you!!!


----------



## SugarMama

ElainePG said:


> They look so pretty on you!
> I have Rose Encens, and I like it very much, but seeing Rose Boise makes me want to try that one as well. It looks to me as if it's similar to R.E., just a bit deeper shade of pink. Is that right?


Yes, a much deeper pink on me.  It’s a matte finish and quite different compared to RE in person.


----------



## SugarMama

For a little pick me up during all this craziness.... some shades are available again online

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/make-up/lips/#||Category


----------



## Mrs.Z

SugarMama said:


> For a little pick me up during all this craziness.... some shades are available again online
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/make-up/lips/#||Category


Thank you so much, definitely a pick me up!  I ordered Rose Encens and Beige Tadelakt.


----------



## JeanGranger

Hi

To those who got the Lip balm, do you like it? Or just as good as other luxury Lip balm brand?


----------



## sunyeo78

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-poppy-lip-shine-V60001TV000/
Poppy shine back on US site! I know many have been searching for this. Good luck ladies and gents!

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-universal-lip-pencil-V60001CV000/
And pencil!

https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-lip-care-balm-V60001BV000/
And balm!


----------



## nymeria

sunyeo78 said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-poppy-lip-shine-V60001TV000/
> 
> Poppy shine back on US site! I know many have been searching for this. Good luck ladies and gents!


Thank you! Done- and you're right. A bit of H everyday at work makes it a bit better ( got the balm and shine, waiting for the Beige Kalahari)


----------



## sunyeo78

JeanGranger said:


> Hi
> 
> To those who got the Lip balm, do you like it? Or just as good as other luxury Lip balm brand?



When comparing what I have, I personally like the Chanel lip balm better than the Hermes as I have tried the Hermes one and felt the Chanel was more long lasting/hydrating.


----------



## sunyeo78

nymeria said:


> Thank you! Done- and you're right. A bit of H everyday at work makes it a bit better ( got the balm and shine, waiting for the Beige Kalahari)


Super! So happy you were able to get it. It was a pleasant surprise to find this wfh morning. I kind of went a little overboard and have a few myself.

Curious to know your thoughts on the balm when you get it.


----------



## calexandre

I'm glad I have some lipstick samples to keep me entertained while I'm in government-ordered quarantine

Pleasantly surprised by the Rouge H matte sample, which appears somewhere between cherry and burgundy on me depending on the lighting. I was worried I'd get a lot of brown, but I guess much as with vintage examples of Rouge H leather, you just don't know what color Rouge H is going to turn out to be until you see it in person.  

I want to try this one from the bullet before buying it. I don't have the patience or skill for lip brushes (as you might be able to tell by the streak across part of my lip), and I'm guessing maybe more of the brown-y tones would come out when applied straight from the tube.

Still loving the formulation of these both in the satin and matte finishes. The satins in particular have a transparency combined with full pigmentation that's unique in my (vast!) lipstick collection; I think this is why the colors manage to suit so many people, and I'm finding I can wear shades like orange that I have never managed to pull off before. Reiterating for reference, since everyone will have different lipstick goals and compatibilities: my lipstick priorities are unique color and even wearoff (i.e. no wearing away in the center first, please!), and I don't mind reapplying frequently. I get along well with Serge Lutens, the Guerlains that are housed in heavy fancy mirrored cases, and Nars. Tom Ford and Cle de Peau are gorgeous but smear all over my face in sixty seconds.


----------



## ElainePG

SugarMama said:


> Yes, a much deeper pink on me.  It’s a matte finish and quite different compared to RE in person.


I just noticed that it is a matte. I don’t think that will work for me... I need a creamier lipstick.


----------



## ElainePG

sunyeo78 said:


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-poppy-lip-shine-V60001TV000/
> Poppy shine back on US site! I know many have been searching for this. Good luck ladies and gents!
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-universal-lip-pencil-V60001CV000/
> And pencil!
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rouge-hermes-lip-care-balm-V60001BV000/
> And balm!


I just got the balm! Don’t know if it’s any better than my drugstore brand, but I needed a lift!


----------



## sunyeo78

ElainePG said:


> I just got the balm! Don’t know if it’s any better than my drugstore brand, but I needed a lift!



Congrats! Woohoo!


----------



## papertiger

USCGirlie said:


> Michele Wang posted a new video today -- she received the limited edition shades in PR. She demos a number of permanent shades that she has as well (Beige Kalahari, Orange Boite, Rouge Casaque, Rouge Amazone, Rouge H). They all look beautiful on her!




I agree, they all look so gorgeous on her. Much nicer than any lipstick I've seen on her (nothing against other colours/brands she otherwise chooses).


----------



## papertiger

calexandre said:


> I'm glad I have some lipstick samples to keep me entertained while I'm in government-ordered quarantine
> 
> Pleasantly surprised by the Rouge H matte sample, which appears somewhere between cherry and burgundy on me depending on the lighting. I was worried I'd get a lot of brown, but I guess much as with vintage examples of Rouge H leather, you just don't know what color Rouge H is going to turn out to be until you see it in person.
> 
> I want to try this one from the bullet before buying it. I don't have the patience or skill for lip brushes (as you might be able to tell by the streak across part of my lip), and I'm guessing maybe more of the brown-y tones would come out when applied straight from the tube.
> 
> Still loving the formulation of these both in the satin and matte finishes. The satins in particular have a transparency combined with full pigmentation that's unique in my (vast!) lipstick collection; I think this is why the colors manage to suit so many people, and I'm finding I can wear shades like orange that I have never managed to pull off before. Reiterating for reference, since everyone will have different lipstick goals and compatibilities: my lipstick priorities are unique color and even wearoff (i.e. no wearing away in the center first, please!), and I don't mind reapplying frequently. I get along well with Serge Lutens, the Guerlains that are housed in heavy fancy mirrored cases, and Nars. Tom Ford and Cle de Peau are gorgeous but smear all over my face in sixty seconds.
> 
> View attachment 4692803
> View attachment 4692804



So stunning, haven't seen any H lipsticks look less that fab on you. 

I tried Orange Boîte - gave away the other sample


----------



## Hermes Zen

JeanGranger said:


> Hi
> 
> To those who got the Lip balm, do you like it? Or just as good as other luxury Lip balm brand?


I have been using the lip balm for a week and love it. Already can see it’s helping my chapped lips. Hope you like it also if you decide to try it. Noticed it was back on h.com today.


----------



## momasaurus

ElainePG said:


> I just got the balm! Don’t know if it’s any better than my drugstore brand, but I needed a lift!


Same here! I ordered the poppy balm, which people have said is definitely not worth it, just because I needed a treat today! And the website is closing down.


----------



## nymeria

momasaurus said:


> Same here! I ordered the poppy balm, which people have said is definitely not worth it, just because I needed a treat today! And the website is closing down.


We are twins. I also ordered the balm and the poppy shine, so I can go to work armored with H.


----------



## MommyDaze

nymeria said:


> We are twins. I also ordered the balm and the poppy shine, so I can go to work armored with H.


Triplets! I also ordered the balm and poppy shine as well as the Orange Boité matte.  Already shipped.


----------



## img

MommyDaze said:


> Triplets! I also ordered the balm and poppy shine as well as the Orange Boité matte.  Already shipped.


Orange Boite is gorgeous. Love it!
Love Poppy Shine too but wears off very quickly on me.


----------



## ohmisseevee

Rouge Piment (Satin). Thumbs up from me!

I put this on over lip balm, so I can't give an accurate assessment of the hydration, but I do quite like the color and pigmentation. It was easy to build the color to the amount that I wanted (I work in tech so dressing up doesn't happen often day to day) and I didn't have any issues with the scent or texture.

Please excuse the sloppy/comfortable outfit


----------



## ElainePG

ohmisseevee said:


> Rouge Piment (Satin). Thumbs up from me!
> 
> I put this on over lip balm, so I can't give an accurate assessment of the hydration, but I do quite like the color and pigmentation. It was easy to build the color to the amount that I wanted (I work in tech so dressing up doesn't happen often day to day) and I didn't have any issues with the scent or texture.
> 
> Please excuse the sloppy/comfortable outfit


It looks fantastic on you. And I love your glasses!


----------



## woo13

momasaurus said:


> Same here! I ordered the poppy balm, which people have said is definitely not worth it, just because I needed a treat today! And the website is closing down.


Thank you for posting the website was closing down.  I promptly went on the site and ordered the lip balm and rouge h.  I can’t wait for them to arrive!!!!!


----------



## nymeria

ohmisseevee said:


> Rouge Piment (Satin). Thumbs up from me!
> 
> I put this on over lip balm, so I can't give an accurate assessment of the hydration, but I do quite like the color and pigmentation. It was easy to build the color to the amount that I wanted (I work in tech so dressing up doesn't happen often day to day) and I didn't have any issues with the scent or texture.
> 
> Please excuse the sloppy/comfortable outfit


Looks just gorgeous on you!! ( and yes I agree- TOTALLY great specs!)


----------



## ElainePG

woo13 said:


> Thank you for posting the website was closing down.  *I promptly went on the site and ordered the lip balm and rouge h*.  I can’t wait for them to arrive!!!!!


Now I'm kinda wishing I had bought something other than the lip balm. Nevermind that the only lippie color which suits me is Rose Encens, and I already have that… 

But once I know I *can't* get those lipsticks, I totally *want* Every. Single. One. Just to coo over for a while, and then give away as girlfriend-gifts after we all get through this terrible crisis.


----------



## Stansy

I am waiting for my glossy Beige Calahari to arrive - I ordered it during the Beauty Sale on a department store website and got it for „just“ 55€
Hopefully it will be here by Tuesday!


----------



## Nahreen

My new lipsticks. Rouge H, Rose lipstick and Orange boite. All satin versions.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

If you really need a lipstick during the pandemic, there’s free curbside pickup at Nordstrom.  It’s good for uplifting your spirits.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Nahreen said:


> My new lipsticks. Rouge H, Rose lipstick and Orange boite. All satin versions.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4694595



These colors are gorgeous.  I have to hand it to Hermes, they did a great job.


----------



## momasaurus

woo13 said:


> Thank you for posting the website was closing down.  I promptly went on the site and ordered the lip balm and rouge h.  I can’t wait for them to arrive!!!!!


Of course, it's funny that one little lipstick comes in such a big box, but it really cheered me to get a little prezzie. Hope you love your treats also!


----------



## DrTr

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> If you really need a lipstick during the pandemic, there’s free curbside pickup at Nordstrom.  It’s good for uplifting your spirits.
> 
> View attachment 4695197





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> These colors are gorgeous.  I have to hand it to Hermes, they did a great job.



thanks for letting us know. So far my favorite is the one you showed -Zinzolin is the perfect deep rose color on my lips and coloring. Can’t wait for more at some point.


----------



## Sylvain

To those of you who are in need of some distraction from the news: Corail Fou is available for pre-order on the French Website. Stay Safe and healthy everyone!


----------



## ladysarah

momasaurus said:


> Same here! I ordered the poppy balm, which people have said is definitely not worth it, just because I needed a treat today! And the website is closing down.


Worth it is a very relative term. Any thing ‘similar’ can be bought for less but the same refined detail is just not there.


----------



## bagshopr

The scent of the lipstick didn't bother me at first, but now I'm starting to despise it. Might be a reflection of my general mood these days, but it just seems darned unpleasant and chemical.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

woo13 said:


> Thank you for posting the website was closing down.  I promptly went on the site and ordered the lip balm and rouge h.  I can’t wait for them to arrive!!!!!



The website is not closed down.  Orders can be placed, but they won't be fulfilled until further notice.


----------



## woo13

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> The website is not closed down.  Orders can be placed, but they won't be fulfilled until further notice.


Yes, You are correct.   Sorry for the improper wording.   I am just ecstatic that I timely saw the post and was able to order before they went on shipping hiatus.  It is the little things in times like these that matter.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

woo13 said:


> Yes, You are correct.   Sorry for the improper wording.   I am just ecstatic that I timely saw the post and was able to order before they went on shipping hiatus.  It is the little things in times like these that matter.



I totally agree!  Congratulations on getting the lipstick and balm before they’re sold out!


----------



## Ljlj

So curious about the matte rouge H, finally delivered today. Applied straight from the bullet, no liner.
Here together with my plume rouge H, box leather. Perfect match!!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

My H package is now out of quarantine!  My husband quarantined my package for three days. Longer than suggested. I think he knew this would drive me crazy!  Okay he’s looking out for me. 

Here’s my addition to my H lipstick. I now have all three limited editions. 

I have received the Orange Poppy Shine today but of course in quarantine.  I purchased it a couple days before the cut off. Happy to have received it. 

Hope everyone is doing well.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Forgot to add this photo of the box the lipstick was sent in. I usually pick up my online noticed in the boutique so don’t know if the box usually included this interior design. Nice!!


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Zen said:


> Forgot to add this photo of the box the lipstick was sent in. I usually pick up my online noticed in the boutique so don’t know if the box usually included this interior design. Nice!!



Mine had the same, bought online and sent to store, but you're usually asked to check all is A1OK so everything's opened. Basically, I get rid of most packaging at that stage. Probably, makeup bought in store will not. I have a feeling that the ombre red-orange bags were more for dept stores and third-party PoP.


----------



## papertiger

bagshopr said:


> The scent of the lipstick didn't bother me at first, but now I'm starting to despise it. Might be a reflection of my general mood these days, but it just seems darned unpleasant and chemical.



I hope I'm not getting ill, I can't smell a thing, not even full inhale of the actual bullet. (although granted I'm wearing Gallop). 

That's a bit worrying considering H even write about Rose Boisé's scent:

"Rose Boisé is a gentle and subtle rosewood color, t*he wild scent of discreetly gathered forest fruits.*"


----------



## ElainePG

papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill, I can't smell a thing, not even full inhale of the actual bullet. (although granted I'm wearing Gallop).
> 
> That's a bit worrying considering H even write about Rose Boisé's scent:
> 
> "Rose Boisé is a gentle and subtle rosewood color, t*he wild scent of discreetly gathered forest fruits.*"


I can't smell the lipstick either, but I didn't get any scent from it even last week when it arrived.

I do hope you're okay.


----------



## Rhl2987

papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill, I can't smell a thing, not even full inhale of the actual bullet. (although granted I'm wearing Gallop).
> 
> That's a bit worrying considering H even write about Rose Boisé's scent:
> 
> "Rose Boisé is a gentle and subtle rosewood color, t*he wild scent of discreetly gathered forest fruits.*"


I hope you’re not getting sick! I can barely smell these either. It’s truly not that strong. Could you smell it before but can’t now?


----------



## papertiger

Rhl2987 said:


> I hope you’re not getting sick! I can barely smell these either. It’s truly not that strong. Could you smell it before but can’t now?





ElainePG said:


> I can't smell the lipstick either, but I didn't get any scent from it even last week when it arrived.
> 
> I do hope you're okay.



I don't remember noticing a scent and I've been wearing them a plenty.

I have developed a sore throat today but that's probably because I've been working with the French doors open to the garden. Couldn't alter because of being on conference calls. Slightly too optimistic and eager for Summer..I'll pile on the duvets tonight!.
Thank you both for your wishes


----------



## Hermes Zen

papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill, I can't smell a thing, not even full inhale of the actual bullet. (although granted I'm wearing Gallop).
> 
> That's a bit worrying considering H even write about Rose Boisé's scent:
> 
> "Rose Boisé is a gentle and subtle rosewood color, t*he wild scent of discreetly gathered forest fruits.*"


I don't smell much of anything from my H lipsticks either. Hope you are okay.


----------



## tlamdang08

papertiger said:


> I don't remember noticing a scent and I've been wearing them a plenty.
> 
> I have developed a sore throat today but that's probably because I've been working with the French doors open to the garden. Couldn't alter because of being on conference calls. Slightly too optimistic and eager for Summer..I'll pile on the duvets tonight!.
> Thank you both for your wishes


uh oh, i am sending warm hugs to wish that you are ok


----------



## nymeria

papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill, I can't smell a thing, not even full inhale of the actual bullet. (although granted I'm wearing Gallop).
> 
> That's a bit worrying considering H even write about Rose Boisé's scent:
> 
> "Rose Boisé is a gentle and subtle rosewood color, t*he wild scent of discreetly gathered forest fruits.*"


All good thoughts being sent your way


----------



## cynicsaturn

papertiger said:


> I hope I'm not getting ill, I can't smell a thing, not even full inhale of the actual bullet. (although granted I'm wearing Gallop).
> 
> That's a bit worrying considering H even write about Rose Boisé's scent:
> 
> "Rose Boisé is a gentle and subtle rosewood color, t*he wild scent of discreetly gathered forest fruits.*"



Got the rose Boise as well. For mine, It has a mild scent but definitely not a strong one...


----------



## papertiger

cynicsaturn said:


> Got the rose Boise as well. For mine, It has a mild scent but definitely not a strong one...



I'm wearing it again today but still can't detect. However, I did warn DH he was burning 'something' in the kitchen at lunchtime so I haven't lost my sense of smell altogether .


----------



## Hermes Zen

I was just on H.com and saw limited edition lipsticks available again! There's a good selection of lip colors too.


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes Zen said:


> I was just on H.com and saw limited edition lipsticks available again! There's a good selection of lip colors too.


Thanks for this! I just ordered the purple LE. Says "shipping delay of 1 - 3 days" but I expect much longer. Does anyone know?


----------



## papertiger

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this! I just ordered the purple LE. Says "shipping delay of 1 - 3 days" but I expect much longer. Does anyone know?



As far as I know they will honour any e-commerce order but they are not shipping, accepting returns or processing until further notice (as France is in lockdown).

What that amounts to is _they_ don't know when the'll be given the go-ahead but when they do you by purchasing now have secured that order.


----------



## Hermes Zen

momasaurus said:


> Thanks for this! I just ordered the purple LE. Says "shipping delay of 1 - 3 days" but I expect much longer. Does anyone know?


Happy you placed an order! I'm guessing it will take longer because of the earlier notice that anything ordered after 12pm ET March 20th would ship when they return.  BUT lets hope its sooner than later!  I'm wishing you get it soon.  Let us know if you do!


----------



## ElainePG

I know that H isn't shipping for the foreseeable future, but I'd like to report that IMO the lip baum is the best of its kind I've ever used. I did wonder, when I treated myself to it, whether it would be any better than my usual drugstore brand or even the high-end ones that I've occasionally tried. For me, it both moisturizes my lips AND helps my lipstick stay on better. Other brands seem to do either one or the other (I won't name names!).

Oh, and I don't find that it has an off-putting smell.


----------



## bagshopr

I am the one who commented on the changed  scent. My color is Rose Lipstick, which few people seem to have bought so perhaps that's why no one else is noticing the scent. When I first got it I thought there was a faint soft rose scent, but now it seems more of a chemical,metallic scent.


----------



## momasaurus

papertiger said:


> As far as I know they will honour any e-commerce order but they are not shipping, accepting returns or processing until further notice (as France is in lockdown).
> 
> What that amounts to is _they_ don't know when the'll be given the go-ahead but when they do you by purchasing now have secured that order.





Hermes Zen said:


> Happy you placed an order! I'm guessing it will take longer because of the earlier notice that anything ordered after 12pm ET March 20th would ship when they return.  BUT lets hope its sooner than later!  I'm wishing you get it soon.  Let us know if you do!


This is what I figured. But it felt SO GOOD to buy myself a little treat, even if it's still in a warehouse.


----------



## Goodfrtune

Yesterday I got a huge surprise! Coral Fou arrived from Saks. I ordered it on the day of the Hermes launch and basically figured that it was a lost cause. After three weeks of :social distancing” and trying to order nothing but essentials online, that little package brought me such joy! I swear there were tears in my eyes when I opened the box. There I was with a dirty ponytail, and sloppy clothes putting on my new beautiful lipstick! Admittedly it would have looked much better in Anguilla where I was supposed to be vacationing but now I guess it’s about the little things. One little lipstick made for a very happy day!!!


----------



## nymeria

What a great surprise! I bet you looked beautiful


----------



## Goodfrtune

nymeria said:


> What a great surprise! I bet you looked beautiful


You’re very sweet, thank you!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

After a long wait, I finally got the orders that I placed with my friends.
I also posted some of these pics on the other thread. Hope you don’t mind.









These four are mine.








From left to right, they are 48 Rose boise, Poppy Lip shine, 27 Rose inoui and Lip balm.




This is how thay look on my yellow toned skin. The second is poppy lip shine.




Rose boise is a beautiful everyday color. It also looks good without makeup.

The limited color, Rose inoui, is cute and perfect for spring and summer days.

I thought the texture of poppy lip shine would moisture like a lip balm but it is not. It would be better to apply lip balm first before using it.

Lip balm does its job. Not the best one I’ve ever had but it’s okay. It is beautiful.


----------



## ElainePG

luzdetaiwan said:


> After a long wait, I finally got the orders that I placed with my friends.
> I also posted some of these pics on the other thread. Hope you don’t mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These four are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right, they are 48 Rose boise, Poppy Lip shine, 27 Rose inoui and Lip balm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how thay look on my yellow toned skin. The second is poppy lip shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose boise is a beautiful everyday color. It also looks good without makeup.
> 
> The limited color, Rose inoui, is cute and perfect for spring and summer days.
> 
> I thought the texture of poppy lip shine would moisture like a lip balm but it is not. It would be better to apply lip balm first before using it.
> 
> Lip balm does its job. Not the best one I’ve ever had but it’s okay. It is beautiful.


Thank you for the beautiful photos! I especially love the LE cases.


----------



## Hermes Zen

luzdetaiwan said:


> After a long wait, I finally got the orders that I placed with my friends.
> I also posted some of these pics on the other thread. Hope you don’t mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These four are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right, they are 48 Rose boise, Poppy Lip shine, 27 Rose inoui and Lip balm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how thay look on my yellow toned skin. The second is poppy lip shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose boise is a beautiful everyday color. It also looks good without makeup.
> 
> The limited color, Rose inoui, is cute and perfect for spring and summer days.
> 
> I thought the texture of poppy lip shine would moisture like a lip balm but it is not. It would be better to apply lip balm first before using it.
> 
> Lip balm does its job. Not the best one I’ve ever had but it’s okay. It is beautiful.


Thanks for sharing!  What a beautiful collection and display!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

luzdetaiwan said:


> After a long wait, I finally got the orders that I placed with my friends.
> I also posted some of these pics on the other thread. Hope you don’t mind.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> These four are mine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From left to right, they are 48 Rose boise, Poppy Lip shine, 27 Rose inoui and Lip balm.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is how thay look on my yellow toned skin. The second is poppy lip shine.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rose boise is a beautiful everyday color. It also looks good without makeup.
> 
> The limited color, Rose inoui, is cute and perfect for spring and summer days.
> 
> I thought the texture of poppy lip shine would moisture like a lip balm but it is not. It would be better to apply lip balm first before using it.
> 
> Lip balm does its job. Not the best one I’ve ever had but it’s okay. It is beautiful.



Thanks for posting!   The lipsticks are gorgeous!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

ElainePG said:


> Thank you for the beautiful photos! I especially love the LE cases.


Thank you. I love the design of color blocking on these cases. They look cheerful and comforting.



Hermes Zen said:


> Thanks for sharing!  What a beautiful collection and display!





Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Thanks for posting!   The lipsticks are gorgeous!


Thank you all. Happy weekend.


----------



## MooMooVT

I'm SO EXCITED!  After probably an inappropriate amount of research, (thank you stay-at-home mandates), I just ordered: Rose Boise (matte), Rose Encens (satin), Lip Balm, and Rough H (matte). I've been wearing the same Mac Twig (matte) since 1997-ish so I'm ready for a (mild) change. I feel like these are a safe bet in the same general range - lighter and darker. We shall see. I know Hermes isn't shipping right now and no worry. I'm not leaving the house anyway...

April is my birthday month and while I've purchased enough already given the economic conditions (Omega watch and the lippies) I do plan to add the Equator Wash Scarf in Marine/Creme/Violet. My first wash scarf and I'm excited to add this beauty to my small collection!

ETA: I assumed my purchases won't ship until Hermes distro opens again. But then some folks seem to have received their purchases since? Am I miscalculating the dates or is H indeed shipping as they can? TIA!


----------



## luzdetaiwan

MooMooVT said:


> I'm SO EXCITED!  After probably an inappropriate amount of research, (thank you stay-at-home mandates), I just ordered: Rose Boise (matte), Rose Encens (satin), Lip Balm, and Rough H (matte). I've been wearing the same Mac Twig (matte) since 1997-ish so I'm ready for a (mild) change. I feel like these are a safe bet in the same general range - lighter and darker. We shall see. I know Hermes isn't shipping right now and no worry. I'm not leaving the house anyway...
> 
> April is my birthday month and while I've purchased enough already given the economic conditions (Omega watch and the lippies) I do plan to add the Equator Wash Scarf in Marine/Creme/Violet. My first wash scarf and I'm excited to add this beauty to my small collection!
> 
> ETA: I assumed my purchases won't ship until Hermes distro opens again. But then some folks seem to have received their purchases since? Am I miscalculating the dates or is H indeed shipping as they can? TIA!


My orders were placed on 5th March and delivered the next day. However, Hermes websites don’t ship to my country so I had them to ship to the local warehouse in the UK and then ship to me. Due to some issues of the shipping company, it took almost a month to get to my place...


----------



## ElainePG

MooMooVT said:


> I'm SO EXCITED!  After probably an inappropriate amount of research, (thank you stay-at-home mandates), I just ordered: Rose Boise (matte), R*ose Encens (satin), Lip Balm*, and Rough H (matte). I've been wearing the same Mac Twig (matte) since 1997-ish so I'm ready for a (mild) change. I feel like these are a safe bet in the same general range - lighter and darker. We shall see. I know Hermes isn't shipping right now and no worry. I'm not leaving the house anyway...
> 
> April is my birthday month and while I've purchased enough already given the economic conditions (Omega watch and the lippies) I do plan to add the Equator Wash Scarf in Marine/Creme/Violet. My first wash scarf and I'm excited to add this beauty to my small collection!
> 
> ETA: I assumed my purchases won't ship until Hermes distro opens again. But then some folks seem to have received their purchases since? Am I miscalculating the dates or is H indeed shipping as they can? TIA!


I have Rose Encens and the lip balm and I absolutely adore them! I've stopped wearing makeup for the duration, but I put these on every morning. Such a spirit-lifter. 

ETA: Happy birthday! Is there a virtual way you can celebrate?


----------



## MooMooVT

ElainePG said:


> I have Rose Encens and the lip balm and I absolutely adore them! I've stopped wearing makeup for the duration, but I put these on every morning. Such a spirit-lifter.
> 
> ETA: Happy birthday! Is there a virtual way you can celebrate?


So good to hear you're enjoying your new lippies! I'm so excited for my goodies to arrive! Even though it will take a bit longer - it will be a nice surprise when they do finally arrive. 

Not sure what we'll do for my birthday. I'm not a big bday celebration person but we do usually go to dinner. I'll probably find a local BBQ joint doing takeout (in Texas, so... BBQ) and order my new scarf. Thanks for the well wishes!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I have used the Orange Boite matt for a while. It is making my teeth look yellow. Wouldn’t buy that colour again.  The other one is Rouge H satin which is very nice, but too dark for spring. I am waiting for Corail Flamingo and the Poppy shine. I gave my mother a Rose Dakar and she absolutely loves it. Haven’t seen it in real life on her yet though. She likes the smell of it which seems to be more rose-like. My ones have a faint smell which doesn’t bother me at all.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pampelmuse said:


> I have used the Orange Boite matt for a while. It is making my teeth look yellow. Wouldn’t buy that colour again.  The other one is Rouge H satin which is very nice, but too dark for spring. I am waiting for Corail Flamingo and the Poppy shine. I gave my mother a Rose Dakar and she absolutely loves it. Haven’t seen it in real life on her yet though. She likes the smell of it which seems to be more rose-like. My ones have a faint smell which doesn’t bother me at all.



Just a suggestion as I too have Rouge H
I blotted it down to almost like a rosebud lip & put gloss on top... made it look not so dark for this time of year..


----------



## Pampelmuse

Love Of My Life said:


> Just a suggestion as I too have Rouge H
> I blotted it down to almost like a rosebud lip & put gloss on top... made it look not so dark for this time of year..


Thank you for this tip! I will certainly try that, but I do not mind having this colour in stock for autumn. Maybe a little sparkle with the Poppy shine when i arrives....


----------



## Love Of My Life

Pampelmuse said:


> Thank you for this tip! I will certainly try that, but I do not mind having this colour in stock for autumn. Maybe a little sparkle with the Poppy shine when i arrives....



You are welcome.
I had the opportunity to meet one of the beauty specialists from H so we gladly exchanged some lip tips 
I did purchase the H Universal Lip Pencil which I am not loving & decided to purchase Tom Ford
Lipliner Sculptor in Lick which does what I thought H lip pencil would do.. but both will be serviceable


----------



## Leo the Lion

My new Mette Rose Indien No. 70 is so pretty!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Leo the Lion said:


> My new Mette Rose Indien No. 70 is so pretty!


Hi! I am very intrested in seeing that on your lips. I cannot decide if I like the colour or not. Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

For those who might be interested, Rose Mexique satin lipstick & Lip Pencil are showing up at BG.com


----------



## AnnaE

I bought a Rouge Orange lipstick on the last day H.com was shipping. The SA said it was supposed to be Capucine; it's similar, but not identical. No complaints from me. It's supposed to be matte, but it is not drying and it is not matte in the same way some recent trends have been. Pretty similar to my Tom Fords I would say. I will definitely look to get more once things are back to normal.


----------



## textilegirl

Love Of My Life said:


> You are welcome.
> I had the opportunity to meet one of the beauty specialists from H so we gladly exchanged some lip tips
> I did purchase the H Universal Lip Pencil which I am not loving & decided to purchase Tom Ford
> Lipliner Sculptor in Lick which does what I thought H lip pencil would do.. but both will be serviceable



May I ask what you don't care for with the H Lip Pencil and why you prefer the Tom Ford?  How did you anticipate using the H Lip Pencil and where did it fall short?  I usually don't use a lip pencil but ordered one up to give it a try (it's still in it's box at the moment!)


----------



## Love Of My Life

textilegirl said:


> May I ask what you don't care for with the H Lip Pencil and why you prefer the Tom Ford?  How did you anticipate using the H Lip Pencil and where did it fall short?  I usually don't use a lip pencil but ordered one up to give it a try (it's still in it's box at the moment!)



I found the Hermes Lip Pencil waxy on my lips. I also felt it didn't define my lips either as a universal lip pencil
should. I also thought it would help with feathering when wearing a red lipstick which it didn't do either
I always don't have feathering issues but with some reds I do.. The H lipstick Rouge Bleu feathers
on me..
The Tom Ford Lip Sculptor in shade Lick does gives my lips the definition I like
Serge Lutens also does a universal lip pencil which outlines & defines the lips, that was what I thought the
Hermes Lip Pencil would do
I did buy the H lip brush which I use when applying lipstick from the tube to outline/define my lips but even
when I put the Lip Pencil on top or under first, it doesn't work for me.
Hope this helps


----------



## textilegirl

Love Of My Life said:


> I found the Hermes Lip Pencil waxy on my lips. I also felt it didn't define my lips either as a universal lip pencil
> should. I also thought it would help with feathering when wearing a red lipstick which it didn't do either
> I always don't have feathering issues but with some reds I do.. The H lipstick Rouge Bleu feathers
> on me..
> The Tom Ford Lip Sculptor in shade Lick does gives my lips the definition I like
> Serge Lutens also does a universal lip pencil which outlines & defines the lips, that was what I thought the
> Hermes Lip Pencil would do
> I did buy the H lip brush which I use when applying lipstick from the tube to outline/define my lips but even
> when I put the Lip Pencil on top or under first, it doesn't work for me.
> Hope this helps



Thanks so much!    I'm a fan of both Tom Ford and Serge Lutens so I have plenty of research options if my H lip pencil experiment is unsuccessful.


----------



## Love Of My Life

textilegirl said:


> Thanks so much!    I'm a fan of both Tom Ford and Serge Lutens so I have plenty of research options if my H lip pencil experiment is unsuccessful.



The Lutens lip pencil is probably my favorite & the reason I like it is because it a no color colr
(works under nudes & as well as reds) defines your lips & is actually a pencil as opposed to the H lip pencil
which I found to be waxy & not able to outline your lips


----------



## ElainePG

Love Of My Life said:


> I found the Hermes Lip Pencil waxy on my lips. I also felt it didn't define my lips either as a universal lip pencil
> should. I also thought it would help with feathering when wearing a red lipstick which it didn't do either
> I always don't have feathering issues but with some reds I do.. The H lipstick Rouge Bleu feathers
> on me..
> The Tom Ford Lip Sculptor in shade Lick does gives my lips the definition I like
> Serge Lutens also does a universal lip pencil which outlines & defines the lips, that was what I thought the
> Hermes Lip Pencil would do
> I did buy the H lip brush which I use when applying lipstick from the tube to outline/define my lips but even
> when I put the Lip Pencil on top or under first, it doesn't work for me.
> Hope this helps


Is the Serge Lutens lip pencil shade #1? I went to the site, and I see 3 different shades. Thanks!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi. One is a universal nude, two is a red and three is a berry shade


----------



## ElainePG

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. One is a universal nude, two is a red and three is a berry shade


Thank you!


----------



## textilegirl

Love Of My Life said:


> The Lutens lip pencil is probably my favorite & the reason I like it is because it a no color colr
> (works under nudes & as well as reds) defines your lips & is actually a pencil as opposed to the H lip pencil
> which I found to be waxy & not able to outline your lips



Thank you *Love Of My Life*, this is exactly what I wanted to know!  I have one Lutens lipstick and love it, and it's been on my radar to check out other selections but (ahem) I got side tracked....


----------



## Love Of My Life

textilegirl said:


> Thank you *Love Of My Life*, this is exactly what I wanted to know!  I have one Lutens lipstick and love it, and it's been on my radar to check out other selections but (ahem) I got side tracked....



You are welcome.
While I do like the packaging of the Hermes lippies (limited editions) I am finding the lipsticks to be drying on my lips.
I like Serge Lutens lip pencils (especially #1) a well as SL lipsticks. I also like Tom Ford as well as La Bouche Rouge
lipsticks & particularly TF lip sculptor in several shades.
I also like the Hermes lip brush to fill in your lips with lip color as well as to outline the edges


----------



## Kitsune711

Well I did something dumb. I was so excited that the Limited Edition colors were available online!  However they're only available on the US site and I'm in Canada. SOOOO I had to order the color on the US site to have it shipped to a friend in the US.  I just read on their website though that they're not shipping items right now. I think I should've waited...;_;??? Also too, now I'm thinking the color choice I made was a bad idea.


----------



## smallfry

Kitsune711 said:


> Well I did something dumb. I was so excited that the Limited Edition colors were available online!  However they're only available on the US site and I'm in Canada. SOOOO I had to order the color on the US site to have it shipped to a friend in the US.  I just read on their website though that they're not shipping items right now. I think I should've waited...;_;??? Also too, now I'm thinking the color choice I made was a bad idea.


Why don't you call or email customer service and cancel the order?


----------



## Kitsune711

smallfry said:


> Why don't you call or email customer service and cancel the order?


You can do that? I figured because it was makeup they wouldn't let you.  Thanks for the advice, I'll do that today!


----------



## IzzaGee

Bova123 said:


> I'm not super comfortable posting shots with my mature face, especially compared to such beautiful fellow forum members, but in the interest of public service... my Satin Rose Mexique!
> View attachment 4683531


 
You are beautiful and the colour looks stunning on you!
I just ordered this from the Hermes website, and Rose Velours for my mum from David Jones.   so excited to finally get my hands on it.


----------



## momasaurus

Love Of My Life said:


> I found the Hermes Lip Pencil waxy on my lips. I also felt it didn't define my lips either as a universal lip pencil
> should. I also thought it would help with feathering when wearing a red lipstick which it didn't do either
> I always don't have feathering issues but with some reds I do.. The H lipstick Rouge Bleu feathers
> on me..
> The Tom Ford Lip Sculptor in shade Lick does gives my lips the definition I like
> Serge Lutens also does a universal lip pencil which outlines & defines the lips, that was what I thought the
> Hermes Lip Pencil would do
> I did buy the H lip brush which I use when applying lipstick from the tube to outline/define my lips but even
> when I put the Lip Pencil on top or under first, it doesn't work for me.
> Hope this helps


Do you use the TF Lip Sculptor before or after the lipstick? Lick is kind of white, right? Or uncolored? Thanks!


----------



## Love Of My Life

momasaurus said:


> Do you use the TF Lip Sculptor before or after the lipstick? Lick is kind of white, right? Or uncolored? Thanks!



I use it both ways momasaurus.. Lick has 'No color to it" just more lip a light balm on the lips
Lick can also be worn on its own.. I have ordered several other shades to see how they work with my La Bouche Rouge
& other Tom Ford lipsticks


----------



## Kitsune711

I was on Holt Renfrews website yesterday and they had "Violet Insensé" and I rushed to order that color...not going to lie, love the case mostly and I'll have to mute that purple down hard core but I don't care, I'm loving this lipstick range.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Kitsune711 said:


> I was on Holt Renfrews website yesterday and they had "Violet Insensé" and I rushed to order that color...not going to lie, love the case mostly and I'll have to mute that purple down hard core but I don't care, I'm loving this lipstick range.



I got the case for the exact same reason you did.. The blue/clear red color combo is beautiful &
 I can use the case for another shade when the refills hopefully come available
The colors remind me of the colors of the French flag...


----------



## TankerToad

Late to the party but honestly just getting the chance to photo my lipsticks all together - bought just days before NYC completely shut down- my life has been upside down since then. Feel lucky to have at least been at Madison H for the launch and all the excitement in the store. Nothing that hasn’t already been shared here, I know .....
But these are my 4 pink selections


----------



## TankerToad

April issue - the lipsticks featured


----------



## ayc

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party but honestly just getting the chance to photo my lipsticks all together - bought just days before NYC completely shut down- my life has been upside down since then. Feel lucky to have at least been at Madison H for the launch and all the excitement in the store. Nothing that hasn’t already been shared here, I know .....
> But these are my 4 pink selections


if you don't mind sharing.. which of one of the 2 is more nude pink.. the rose boise or encens?  I want to get one for my sister but can't decide..TIA


----------



## TankerToad

ayc said:


> if you don't mind sharing.. which of one of the 2 is more nude pink.. the rose boise or encens?  I want to get one for my sister but can't decide..TIA


So glad maybe I can be helpful.
For me it’s the Rose Boise, which is almost the true color is my lips - but it’s a matte formulation.
However the Encens is satin gloss so more sheer, and maybe more nude in that way. Perhaps it will be a function of your sisters coloring?
What a lovely thoughtful gift - a bit of luxury - but something she can use every day. Perhaps you could ask her if she likes matte or satin? Or would that give away the surprise?


----------



## Bova123

IzzaGee said:


> You are beautiful and the colour looks stunning on you!
> I just ordered this from the Hermes website, and Rose Velours for my mum from David Jones.   so excited to finally get my hands on it.


Thank you kindly IzzaGee, I hope you like yours and what a nice gift for your mum!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Sorry  if you’ve seen the color a lot already. This is Beige Naturel (11, a matte). I really like it because it’s NOT a beige naturel, it’s a rosewood I’d say it’s a pretty foolproof color for a lot of people.


----------



## papertiger

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party but honestly just getting the chance to photo my lipsticks all together - bought just days before NYC completely shut down- my life has been upside down since then. Feel lucky to have at least been at Madison H for the launch and all the excitement in the store. Nothing that hasn’t already been shared here, I know .....
> But these are my 4 pink selections



Lovely! I am a twin with one of yours and look forward to buying a R Encens R Epice in my future. 

Agreed. The world has turned upside-down.


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Sorry  if you’ve seen the color a lot already. This is Beige Naturel (11, a matte). I really like it because it’s NOT a beige naturel, it’s a rosewood I’d say it’s a pretty foolproof color for a lot of people.



It's very nice, I can't do flat beige at all. Congratulations.


----------



## park56

Kitsune711 said:


> I was on Holt Renfrews website yesterday and they had "Violet Insensé" and I rushed to order that color...not going to lie, love the case mostly and I'll have to mute that purple down hard core but I don't care, I'm loving this lipstick range.



I also ordered it for the case and was very apprehensive about actually using the color.  The color ended up being a very pleasant surprise. I have medium toned skin with yellow undertones. I like it over a layer of balm/gloss - leaves a pretty sheer magenta tint, very wearable! It’s gorgeous on its own as well.


----------



## park56

TankerToad said:


> So glad maybe I can be helpful.
> For me it’s the Rose Boise, which is almost the true color is my lips - but it’s a matte formulation.
> However the Encens is satin gloss so more sheer, and maybe more nude in that way. Perhaps it will be a function of your sisters coloring?
> What a lovely thoughtful gift - a bit of luxury - but something she can use every day. Perhaps you could ask her if she likes matte or satin? Or would that give away the surprise?[/
> 
> 
> TankerToad said:
> 
> 
> 
> Late to the party but honestly just getting the chance to photo my lipsticks all together - bought just days before NYC completely shut down- my life has been upside down since then. Feel lucky to have at least been at Madison H for the launch and all the excitement in the store. Nothing that hasn’t already been shared here, I know .....
> But these are my 4 pink selections
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hi TankerToad, what do you think of Rose Epice? Is it sheer?
Click to expand...


----------



## MooMooVT

getbetterwithH said:


> Sorry  if you’ve seen the color a lot already. This is Beige Naturel (11, a matte). I really like it because it’s NOT a beige naturel, it’s a rosewood I’d say it’s a pretty foolproof color for a lot of people.


This is very helpful! TY


----------



## ayc

TankerToad said:


> So glad maybe I can be helpful.
> For me it’s the Rose Boise, which is almost the true color is my lips - but it’s a matte formulation.
> However the Encens is satin gloss so more sheer, and maybe more nude in that way. Perhaps it will be a function of your sisters coloring?
> What a lovely thoughtful gift - a bit of luxury - but something she can use every day. Perhaps you could ask her if she likes matte or satin? Or would that give away the surprise?





getbetterwithH said:


> Sorry  if you’ve seen the color a lot already. This is Beige Naturel (11, a matte). I really like it because it’s NOT a beige naturel, it’s a rosewood I’d say it’s a pretty foolproof color for a lot of people.



Thank you so much for your recommendations!!


----------



## Kitsune711

park56 said:


> I also ordered it for the case and was very apprehensive about actually using the color.  The color ended up being a very pleasant surprise. I have medium toned skin with yellow undertones. I like it over a layer of balm/gloss - leaves a pretty sheer magenta tint, very wearable! It’s gorgeous on its own as well.



I think you and I have similar skin tones! Thanks a ton for the review!!!


----------



## TankerToad

papertiger said:


> Lovely! I am a twin with one of yours and look forward to buying a R Encens R Epice in my future.
> 
> Agreed. The world has turned upside-down.


Paper!!
So pleased to be your twin - we may have similar coloring - I can’t do flat beige at all either - makes me look like I’m absolutely dead -
But feeling grateful for my pink quatro team H . Going to throw out my old lippies and start fresh with these-
It’s a whole new world out there —so why not?


----------



## ilovenicebags

Will all the boutiques have testers after they reopen? Really tempted but I need to test the colors out as I’ve got a lot of natural pigment in my lips already so lip colors are tough.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ilovenicebags said:


> Will all the boutiques have testers after they reopen? Really tempted but I need to test the colors out as I’ve got a lot of natural pigment in my lips already so lip colors are tough.



I'm thinking that Hermes will likely take the appropriate steps with the utmost focus on hygiene.
When I purchased my lippies I was given several samples of shades I was interested in trying
They came in little square swatch cards with a "small pot" of the color..
I will also say that the colors "read" very differently so they do need to be seen up close.
What shades are you interested in as perhaps I can offer an opinion...


----------



## papertiger

ilovenicebags said:


> Will all the boutiques have testers after they reopen? Really tempted but I need to test the colors out as I’ve got a lot of natural pigment in my lips already so lip colors are tough.



Yes, they have testers you can take away.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

All these gorgeous lipsticks.  With the use of masks in most places now, does anyone get to use them anywhere besides home?


----------



## papertiger

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> All these gorgeous lipsticks.  With the use of masks in most places now, does anyone get to use them anywhere besides home?



Some us are having to face using virtual link-ups daily so actually quite handy to have anything that brings some brightness and/or colour  

I think I look OK until I look into my pic on the screen, never mind lipstick, I need some some serious filters.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

papertiger said:


> Some us are having to face using virtual link-ups daily so actually quite handy to have anything that brings some brightness and/or colour
> 
> I think I look OK until I look into my pic on the screen, never mind lipstick, I need some some serious filters.



filters - LOL!!


----------



## nymeria

TankerToad said:


> So glad maybe I can be helpful.
> For me it’s the Rose Boise, which is almost the true color is my lips - but it’s a matte formulation.
> However the Encens is satin gloss so more sheer, and maybe more nude in that way. Perhaps it will be a function of your sisters coloring?
> What a lovely thoughtful gift - a bit of luxury - but something she can use every day. Perhaps you could ask her if she likes matte or satin? Or would that give away the surprise?


This was very helpful, as I perseverate about which to get when I can eventually actually try them!! I'm ;liking the Beige Natural ((although as I'm at work all the time with a mask, haven't used it except for once!- hence, my waiting on another)
Papertiger- excellent point about people needing it for Zoom meetings, etc.- a great example of "when its off my radar, it doesn't exist" You taught me something- thanks.


----------



## momasaurus

TankerToad said:


> Late to the party but honestly just getting the chance to photo my lipsticks all together - bought just days before NYC completely shut down- my life has been upside down since then. Feel lucky to have at least been at Madison H for the launch and all the excitement in the store. Nothing that hasn’t already been shared here, I know .....
> But these are my 4 pink selections


Thanks! Very helpful.


----------



## momasaurus

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> All these gorgeous lipsticks.  With the use of masks in most places now, does anyone get to use them anywhere besides home?


I'm wearing MORE lipstick now, with Zoom meetings and meetups all the time.


----------



## ilovenicebags

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm thinking that Hermes will likely take the appropriate steps with the utmost focus on hygiene.
> When I purchased my lippies I was given several samples of shades I was interested in trying
> They came in little square swatch cards with a "small pot" of the color..
> I will also say that the colors "read" very differently so they do need to be seen up close.
> What shades are you interested in as perhaps I can offer an opinion...


I’m thinking rose epice or rose encens. One of my favorite shades is  Mac mehr and my go to right now is fenty lip paint in uncuffed so those are the family of shades that work for me. Thanks!


----------



## ladysarah

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> All these gorgeous lipsticks.  With the use of masks in most places now, does anyone get to use them anywhere besides home?






papertiger said:


> Some us are having to face using virtual link-ups daily so actually quite handy to have anything that brings some brightness and/or colour
> 
> I think I look OK until I look into my pic on the screen, never mind lipstick, I need some some serious filters.



I get dressed and ready even if I have  no where to go. This situation will take a good while and would not want to forget how to dress! Make -up has always been minimal for me, but  a touch of colour is uplifting. At the very least I enjoy wearing the conditioning/moisturising lipgloss.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ilovenicebags said:


> I’m thinking rose epice or rose encens. One of my favorite shades is  Mac mehr and my go to right now is fenty lip paint in uncuffed so those are the family of shades that work for me. Thanks!



Rose Boise might be another that could work for you..
Do you prefer a matte or satin finish?


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> Rose Boise might be another that could work for you..
> Do you prefer a matte or satin finish?



Not to forget, the mattes are not _so_ matte


----------



## ilovenicebags

Love Of My Life said:


> Rose Boise might be another that could work for you..
> Do you prefer a matte or satin finish?


I think satin would be best. I am not a skilled makeup person so I like easy finishes. I’ll check that shade out.


----------



## papertiger

ilovenicebags said:


> I think satin would be best. I am not a skilled makeup person so I like easy finishes. I’ll check that shade out.



That's a matte


----------



## LVforValentine

Hi Everyone, I've been lusting over all these pics of your lipsticks and desperately waiting to make it to my store to swatch some [not that that seems to an option any time soon]. I was just curios if any of you own Charlotte Tilburys Pillow Talk and could compare with Rose Encens or Rose Boise. I've had the worst luck with lipsticks and online buying, I'm looking at you Pillow Talk!
Any help would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## Princess CFD

LVforValentine said:


> Hi Everyone, I've been lusting over all these pics of your lipsticks and desperately waiting to make it to my store to swatch some [not that that seems to an option any time soon]. I was just curios if any of you own Charlotte Tilburys Pillow Talk and could compare with Rose Encens or Rose Boise. I've had the worst luck with lipsticks and online buying, I'm looking at you Pillow Talk!
> Any help would be greatly appreciated.


From top to bottom on my arm (closet to my hand is top)
Beige Tadelakt
Pillow Talk
Rose Encens

The Beige Tadelakt and the Pillow talk look more similar side by side. Beige throws slightly more orange (this isn’t obvious when worn though). Rose Encens throws much more pink. This is more obvious on me on my lips than on my wrist. Hope this helps


----------



## Hat Trick

Princess CFD said:


> View attachment 4720971
> View attachment 4720972
> 
> From top to bottom on my arm (closet to my hand is top)
> Beige Tadelakt
> Pillow Talk
> Rose Encens
> 
> The Beige Tadelakt and the Pillow talk look more similar side by side. Beige throws slightly more orange (this isn’t obvious when worn though). Rose Encens throws much more pink. This is more obvious on me on my lips than on my wrist. Hope this helps


 
Yes, this IS helpful, thank you.


----------



## LVforValentine

Princess CFD said:


> View attachment 4720971
> View attachment 4720972
> 
> From top to bottom on my arm (closet to my hand is top)
> Beige Tadelakt
> Pillow Talk
> Rose Encens
> 
> The Beige Tadelakt and the Pillow talk look more similar side by side. Beige throws slightly more orange (this isn’t obvious when worn though). Rose Encens throws much more pink. This is more obvious on me on my lips than on my wrist. Hope this helps


Thank you so so much! This is such a huge help. The pillow talk is very brown on me which is fine but not what I was hoping for, I'm very glad to know that the encens is definitely on the pink side. Now I'm off to order!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thinking about this & just wondering if any of you gals have purchased it, are you enjoying it?
Are you finding it functional?
I happen to have the original "gum case" which can be used for lipsticks as well but just thinking
Should I or just pass??
Thanks


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi Everyone!
Hope all is well and hanging in there. I've been checking and rechecking h.com for another lipstick case with mirror in particular wanted it in gold leather. Checked at 2am and still wasn't
available.  I think it was last week, missed it! 

It's BACK!  I just placed an order for the gold lipstick case with mirror ($500). Hope it gets processed and shipped. If you are interested, you should check it out!

Have a good of a day as you can.  Stay safe my H friends!


----------



## Pampelmuse

This is Corail Flamingo. Very nice colour for spring. God smell.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Pampelmuse said:


> View attachment 4726695
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is Corail Flamingo. Very nice colour for spring. God smell.


Ha ha, it isn’t God who smells... of course: good smell! That is what happens if you mix up different languages ( god = swedish for good).


----------



## Liberté

Has any conclusion been reach on the scent yet? I'm getting a mix of Iris Ukiyoé and Rose ikebana


----------



## bagshopr

I got Rose Lipstick and had to toss it because the scent bothered me so much. I tried and tried but just couldn't get past it. Are all these lipsticks scented the same way, or is each color different? Because I am still lusting over Rose Encens.


----------



## MooMooVT

bagshopr said:


> I got Rose Lipstick and had to toss it because the scent bothered me so much. I tried and tried but just couldn't get past it. Are all these lipsticks scented the same way, or is each color different? Because I am still lusting over Rose Encens.


 UGH. That's a bummer for sure. Did you save the case? It's refillable with a different color.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagshopr said:


> I got Rose Lipstick and had to toss it because the scent bothered me so much. I tried and tried but just couldn't get past it. Are all these lipsticks scented the same way, or is each color different? Because I am still lusting over Rose Encens.


They are all the same, including the Poppy lip shine. I do wonder about the balm though?


----------



## MommyDaze

bagshopr said:


> I got Rose Lipstick and had to toss it because the scent bothered me so much. I tried and tried but just couldn't get past it. Are all these lipsticks scented the same way, or is each color different? Because I am still lusting over Rose Encens.


Mine all smell the same (7 total)


----------



## bagshopr

I still have the case, but it seems that another color will still not work for me.


----------



## Kitsune711

I hope that seasonal limited edition colors will still be a thing...


----------



## MooMooVT

A quick pic of Rouge H on my ruddy, Irish complexion - just in case it’s helpful to others. I don’t have any lip liner on which is needed. Loving it so far. (sorry for the terrible pic)


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> They are all the same, including the Poppy lip shine. I do wonder about the balm though?



 I have the balm. I just gave a whiff & I would say it has a very slight scent to it
I have Rose Boise & just gave that a whiff which has a scent that is more obvious to me than the balm
Starting to sniff the other shades I have


----------



## odette57

That's the first thing I noticed when I tried mine, the scent is really strong and I might be in the minority for saying that I don't like it.  It does go away really quick though.  I will give it a try again, as I haven't worn any makeup since I started working from home.


----------



## Love Of My Life

odette57 said:


> That's the first thing I noticed when I tried mine, the scent is really strong and I might be in the minority for saying that I don't like it.  It does go away really quick though.  I will give it a try again, as I haven't worn any makeup since I started working from home.



Give it a go.. you might like it more the second time around


----------



## mygoodies

Went to my local H (Europe) today, first time after being stuck at home for months and my SA told me that blushes will be released in September plus 3 new ltd edition shades of lippies and different colors for the cases (like the first 3). 

Hopefully current situation won’t delay the release too badly!! And refills of the lippies are planned to hit the stores in June, but probably may end up in July as they’re produced in Italy.


----------



## Kitsune711

mygoodies said:


> Went to my local H (Europe) today, first time after being stuck at home for months and my SA told me that blushes will be released in September plus 3 new ltd edition shades of lippies and different colors for the cases (like the first 3).
> 
> Hopefully current situation won’t delay the release too badly!! And refills of the lippies are planned to hit the stores in June, but probably may end up in July as they’re produced in Italy.



OMG. I'm so excited for the blushes. Also too, the new Limited Edition color lipsticks! I can't wait to see them!


----------



## bobkat1991

Here I am, inside lighting, in Orange Boite Mat 
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 (one light swipe)


----------



## Holsby

MooMooVT said:


> A quick pic of Rouge H on my ruddy, Irish complexion - just in case it’s helpful to others. I don’t have any lip liner on which is needed. Loving it so far. (sorry for the terrible pic)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4730638





bobkat1991 said:


> Here I am, inside lighting, in Orange Boite Mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one light swipe)


Thank you for sharing! It is so helpful to see examples of the lipstick colors worn by some else than the Hermès lip-models! This way it comes more close to real life. Also helpful to read your comments. Beautiful lips both of you!


----------



## Luvbolide

bobkat1991 said:


> Here I am, inside lighting, in Orange Boite Mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one light swipe)






Great color for you!


----------



## Bova123

bobkat1991 said:


> Here I am, inside lighting, in Orange Boite Mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one light swipe)


Perfect bobkat!


----------



## momasaurus

bobkat1991 said:


> Here I am, inside lighting, in Orange Boite Mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one light swipe)


Beautiful


----------



## bobkat1991

Bova123 said:


> Perfect bobkat!


*Bova123, I meant to tell you further upthread:  Please never stop posting pictures of your "mature" face on purse forum!  You look beautiful , from the inside out!
I think that everyone who gathers up their courage to post a selfie on here is a good person.  We all know how much these online photos of others have helped us decide on scarves and other items.  Since we women, in particular, are very self critical, it IS an act of courage to put yourself "out there", isn't it?*


----------



## Bova123

bobkat1991 said:


> *Bova123, I meant to tell you further upthread:  Please never stop posting pictures of your "mature" face on purse forum!  You look beautiful , from the inside out!
> I think that everyone who gathers up their courage to post a selfie on here is a good person.  We all know how much these online photos of others have helped us decide on scarves and other items.  Since we women, in particular, are very self critical, it IS an act of courage to put yourself "out there", isn't it?*


Well said bobkat, you are a dear!


----------



## odette57

bobkat1991 said:


> Here I am, inside lighting, in Orange Boite Mat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4733080
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (one light swipe)


Perfect on you!


----------



## LVLover

Does anyone know if the lipstick/balm/gloss are gluten free? I need gluten free b/c of celiac...


----------



## missmabel5

Does anyone else have the Rose Inoui in matte? I love the colour but the texture is so weird - it's not that drying kind of matte, but it's very patchy. My lips are not dry, other lipsticks go on looking fine, and then I put the Rose Inoui on, and it looks dry and patchy. So weird. I'm wondering if I got a bad batch?


----------



## Pampelmuse

missmabel5 said:


> Does anyone else have the Rose Inoui in matte? I love the colour but the texture is so weird - it's not that drying kind of matte, but it's very patchy. My lips are not dry, other lipsticks go on looking fine, and then I put the Rose Inoui on, and it looks dry and patchy. So weird. I'm wondering if I got a bad batch?


I have the same impression on my lips (but not my hand) with Orange Boite in matt. I dont think it is a bad batch. Some colours have the tendency obviosly the orangy ones.


----------



## papertiger

missmabel5 said:


> Does anyone else have the Rose Inoui in matte? I love the colour but the texture is so weird - it's not that drying kind of matte, but it's very patchy. My lips are not dry, other lipsticks go on looking fine, and then I put the Rose Inoui on, and it looks dry and patchy. So weird. I'm wondering if I got a bad batch?



I go over my lips with a cotton bud before applying. I think the skincare plus and dry skin at all means it adheres to the wrong places. 

If you want intensity, buff with a cotton bud (or whatever) apply one coat, blot, apply second coat.


----------



## 336

It’s tres annoying that the colour looks very different online! This is rose epice compared to Tom Ford Indian rose


----------



## papertiger

336 said:


> It’s tres annoying that the colour looks very different online! This is rose epice compared to Tom Ford Indian rose



Do you mean you wanted the same? 

Does TF no longer make that shade?


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Do you mean you wanted the same?
> 
> Does TF no longer make that shade?



Indian Rose is still available on Tom Ford website


----------



## 336

papertiger said:


> Do you mean you wanted the same?
> 
> Does TF no longer make that shade?



they do, I was annoyed because the colour on the screen looked lighter than what I normally wear and ended up with a lipstick darker than my normal shade. Oh well.


----------



## papertiger

336 said:


> they do, I was annoyed because the colour on the screen looked lighter than what I normally wear and ended up with a lipstick darker than my normal shade. Oh well.



Campaign photography is always on the lighter/brighter/more saturated end. The lights + PS always push it that way. It's even the same with leather colours. 

Rose Encens was darker than any online source suggested too, but my lips are fairly dark to being with so perhaps it's a good thing (for me). I still like Epice, and when I get through the mountain of lip and eye stuff I seem to have accumulated recently, I may buy it, but as a refill.


----------



## Love Of My Life

So many of the H lip colors read differently then seeing them up close & personal.
I did order several that were disappointing & was able to see them at the H event & then would up
purchasing others that didn't look like they would work from the website.
I was glad to get the limited editions for future new color refills
Go figure, right? LOL


----------



## MooMooVT

I'm not seeing the makeup line on the H website any longer. Is it me? Did they pull the link or maybe I need to refresh my cache??


----------



## undecided45

MooMooVT said:


> I'm not seeing the makeup line on the H website any longer. Is it me? Did they pull the link or maybe I need to refresh my cache??


I didn’t see it either on the US site, and google search results only brought me to the makeup on the Canadian and European site pages. I wonder what happened. Maybe they are out of stock!


----------



## getbetterwithH

missmabel5 said:


> Does anyone else have the Rose Inoui in matte? I love the colour but the texture is so weird - it's not that drying kind of matte, but it's very patchy. My lips are not dry, other lipsticks go on looking fine, and then I put the Rose Inoui on, and it looks dry and patchy. So weird. I'm wondering if I got a bad batch?


Same here. Most of my lipsticks by any brand are matte, but the Rose Inoui has the worst application of all. I can‘t ever get an even non-streaky look even if my lips are in prime condition.


----------



## missmabel5

getbetterwithH said:


> Same here. Most of my lipsticks by any brand are matte, but the Rose Inoui has the worst application of all. I can‘t ever get an even non-streaky look even if my lips are in prime condition.



Yeah, I have gotten it to the point that it looks decent, but it's definitely not a texture that I feel is acceptable, at any price tbh. If not for the color being so unique and the hassle of doing anything in the current environment, I would probably go into the boutique and see if they would swap it out for a different color.


----------



## rutabaga

After watching Michele Wang's YT unboxing videos, I caved and ordered Orange Boite in satin finish. It looks surprising wearable and I've been wanting an orange-y lipstick for summer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

i*bella said:


> After watching Michele Wang's YT unboxing videos, I caved and ordered Orange Boite in satin finish. It looks surprising wearable and I've been wanting an orange-y lipstick for summer.



She looked very well in that shade.. enjoy


----------



## missmabel5

i*bella said:


> After watching Michele Wang's YT unboxing videos, I caved and ordered Orange Boite in satin finish. It looks surprising wearable and I've been wanting an orange-y lipstick for summer.



I agreed, and almost bought that one, but I do actually have a lovely orange shade from Lancome that looks similar to the Boite. Will be curious to see what you think of it!


----------



## momasaurus

missmabel5 said:


> Does anyone else have the Rose Inoui in matte? I love the colour but the texture is so weird - it's not that drying kind of matte, but it's very patchy. My lips are not dry, other lipsticks go on looking fine, and then I put the Rose Inoui on, and it looks dry and patchy. So weird. I'm wondering if I got a bad batch?


Same here. And it fades very poorly.


----------



## momasaurus

336 said:


> It’s tres annoying that the colour looks very different online! This is rose epice compared to Tom Ford Indian rose


I adore Tom Ford Indian rose. How do they compare on your lips?


----------



## 336

momasaurus said:


> I adore Tom Ford Indian rose. How do they compare on your lips?



IR is more of a dusty opaque and has a shine to it, and RE is more of a darker lip colour, true to my natural lip colour which is a medium pink with brown undertones. It applies really well too., so very pleasantly surprised!


----------



## Kitsune711

The refills are available online. It's kinda nice to be able to just buy refills to replace other colors but its unfortunate that the LE colors can't be ordered as refills...


----------



## Hermes Zen

Lips in many colors, limited editions are again available on usa h.com! Brush, lip balm and orange poppy shine also!


----------



## rutabaga

I received Orange Boite (satin formula) over the weekend and really enjoy the feel and scent of this lipstick. The color is simultaneously sheer yet very orange at the same time, but overall is forgiving. I need balm underneath, otherwise it applies patchy. I'm going to experiment with liner to see if it goes on more evenly.


----------



## Pampelmuse

i*bella said:


> I received Orange Boite (satin formula) over the weekend and really enjoy the feel and scent of this lipstick. The color is simultaneously sheer yet very orange at the same time, but overall is forgiving. I need balm underneath, otherwise it applies patchy. I'm going to experiment with liner to see if it goes on more evenly.


My Boite in a matt formula has the same patchiness to it. I find the tone not very flattering to my teeth - they get a yellowish colour. I am not going to buy this colour again. But the scent and feel are nice, I agree.


----------



## rutabaga

Pampelmuse said:


> My Boite in a matt formula has the same patchiness to it. I find the tone not very flattering to my teeth - they get a yellowish colour. I am not going to buy this colour again. But the scent and feel are nice, I agree.



Good to know, I was wondering if the pigmentation was better in the matte formula. I agree that Orange Boite isn't the easiest color to wear. Oranges and berry reds make my teeth look yellow, so I'll have to apply this sparingly.


----------



## Holsby

i*bella said:


> I received Orange Boite (satin formula) over the weekend and really enjoy the feel and scent of this lipstick. The color is simultaneously sheer yet very orange at the same time, but overall is forgiving. I need balm underneath, otherwise it applies patchy. I'm going to experiment with liner to see if it goes on more evenly.





Pampelmuse said:


> My Boite in a matt formula has the same patchiness to it. I find the tone not very flattering to my teeth - they get a yellowish colour. I am not going to buy this colour again. But the scent and feel are nice, I agree.





i*bella said:


> Good to know, I was wondering if the pigmentation was better in the matte formula. I agree that Orange Boite isn't the easiest color to wear. Oranges and berry reds make my teeth look yellow, so I'll have to apply this sparingly.



I got Orange Boîte Satin yesterday and I am excited! I bought this colour only because of the Hermès Orange, knowing orange on my face is not flattering. But it is fun, and together with my latest acquisition, the orange _Tigre Royal Fleuri_, the colour is perfect!
I am not a huge fan of the quality of Hermès' lipsticks, but I like them anyway! They are Hermès, and they make me feel at home!


----------



## LOA24

Anyone knows about the launch date of Hermès blush?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> I got Orange Boîte Satin yesterday and I am excited! I bought this colour only because of the Hermès Orange, knowing orange on my face is not flattering. But it is fun, and together with my latest acquisition, the orange _Tigre Royal Fleuri_, the colour is perfect!
> I am not a huge fan of the quality of Hermès' lipsticks, but I like them anyway! They are Hermès, and they make me feel at home!
> 
> View attachment 4754784


Holsby, you rock it! 
I am getting my Tigre Royal Fleurie today! So excited!


----------



## lolakitten

I received a bunch of samples in the mail!
I’ve been playing with them. No pics on me today (sorry) having a bad face day ‍
Rouge amazone was too orangey for me, but I’m liking the rouge casque.


----------



## gracie05

Lipstick refills now available on the US site


----------



## rutabaga

Here’s Orange Boìte on me. Sometimes it looks reddish orange, other times it looks fluorescent tangerine. Such a unique, strange, and multifaceted shade.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

The refills are available on H.com now.

Edited to add: Oops! Someone beat me to it. Somehow, that post wasn’t showing when I posted.  My bad.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi, I hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday.
I’ve received two new lipsticks, 18 Rose Encens and 21 Rose Epice. They definitely belong to the same color family with Rose Epice just being the more intense variation.


----------



## NavyRisa

gracie05 said:


> Lipstick refills now available on the US site
> View attachment 4755785


Hope they include the instruction of how to remove the old and insert the refill one in.


----------



## Holsby

NavyRisa said:


> Hope they include the instruction of how to remove the old and insert the refill one in.


----------



## gracie05

NavyRisa said:


> Hope they include the instruction of how to remove the old and insert the refill one in.


Simply pull on it lightly and it will pop out. Then push gently on the new one to snap it in


----------



## bagshopr

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi, I hope you are all having a wonderful Sunday.
> I’ve received two new lipsticks, 18 Rose Encens and 21 Rose Epice. They definitely belong to the same color family with Rose Epice just being the more intense variation.


Thank you for the comparison pictures. These are two colors that I've been contemplating.


----------



## sooyang

lolakitten said:


> I received a bunch of samples in the mail!
> I’ve been playing with them. No pics on me today (sorry) having a bad face day ‍
> Rouge amazone was too orangey for me, but I’m liking the rouge casque.



Hi!  Would you mind sharing where you got the samples from?


----------



## lolakitten

sooyang said:


> Hi!  Would you mind sharing where you got the samples from?



I asked for them from H. I live a good 3-4 hours from the nearest boutique, so they mailed them.


----------



## NavyRisa

gracie05 said:


> Simply pull on it lightly and it will pop out. Then push gently on the new one to snap it in


Thank you so much.


----------



## getbetterwithH

lolakitten said:


> I asked for them from H. I live a good 3-4 hours from the nearest boutique, so they mailed them.


Oh wow, they don’t send any out here even if you order something and practically beg for them in addition.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hello. For those interested all 3 limited edition shades are currently available on Harrods.com


----------



## momoc

Per my SA, the blush scheduled for September(don't quote me on this it's what I vaguely recall to be) should still be here soon. Apparently they are already sending in orders on those. Maybe they will be delayed a little but sounds like they should still be coming!


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> Per my SA, the blush scheduled for September(don't quote me on this it's what I vaguely recall to be) should still be here soon. Apparently they are already sending in orders on those. Maybe they will be delayed a little but sounds like they should still be coming!


I hope they will also include another limited edition lipstick, purely for the cases  I‘m not much of a blush person sadly


----------



## Holsby

In the _Hermès scarf & lipstick series -_ this is Rose Lipstick & Les Voitures à Transformation 70 mousseline.


----------



## scarf1

Holsby said:


> In the _Hermès scarf & lipstick series -_ this is Rose Lipstick & Les Voitures à Transformation 70 mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 4786673


Love this!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Holsby said:


> In the _Hermès scarf & lipstick series -_ this is Rose Lipstick & Les Voitures à Transformation 70 mousseline.
> 
> View attachment 4786673


Love this on you! And perfect with your beautiful scarf!!


----------



## Holsby

scarf1 said:


> Love this!





Hermes Zen said:


> Love this on you! And perfect with your beautiful scarf!!


Thank you for the comments!


----------



## Holsby

_Hermès scarf & lipstick series  _
Rose Inouï Ltd Ed matte lipstick and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
The matte lipstick stays in place all day. I like it!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series  _
> Rose Inouï Ltd Ed matte lipstick and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> The matte lipstick stays in place all day. I like it!
> 
> View attachment 4789056


Gorgeous!


----------



## Holsby

_Hermès scarf & lipstick series_
*Violet Insensé Ltd Ed satin lipstick* and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
Much pigment in this lipstick makes it stay in place all day. I hesitated long about this shade because it seems to be such a dark colour. Now I am happy I bought it! And yes, it is very dark, and insane!


----------



## Chanelandco

Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series_
> *Violet Insensé Ltd Ed satin lipstick* and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> Much pigment in this lipstick makes it stay in place all day. I hesitated long about this shade because it seems to be such a dark colour. Now I am happy I bought it! And yes, it is very dark, and insane!
> 
> View attachment 4790357


This one is my favorite from your gorgeous lippies ans scarf combo. They all suit you well .
But this one in particular is indeed insane.
It is my all time favorite lippie and I have a black skin tone wich makes it even more special because I can see that it covers a large palette of skin tone.
Please continue sharing  your beautiful combo ❤


----------



## Chanelandco

Ps: will the LE be released again or will they replace them with others?
I need to stock LE violet insensé but it is rarely available on the website.


----------



## Meta

Chanelandco said:


> Ps: will the LE be released again or will they replace them with others?
> I need to stock LE violet insensé but it is rarely available on the website.


The limited edition is limited to the season, as 3 new colours are released exclusive to each season for the lipsticks. Perhaps you might want to also check other departmental stores that stock H lipsticks.


----------



## Holsby

Chanelandco said:


> This one is my favorite from your gorgeous lippies ans scarf combo. They all suit you well .
> But this one in particular is indeed insane.
> It is my all time favorite lippie and I have a black skin tone wich makes it even more special because I can see that it covers a large palette of skin tone.
> Please continue sharing  your beautiful combo ❤





Chanelandco said:


> Ps: will the LE be released again or will they replace them with others?
> I need to stock LE violet insensé but it is rarely available on the website.


Thank you for your comment! It is interesting how this shade is suitable for different skin tones.
It goes well together with black&white clothing, making a statement. 

Since the limited edition shades will not be released again and no refills will be available, at least I can keep the casing and refill it with any other available color, just not LtdEd.   I like the colourful casings for LtdEds.


----------



## Chanelandco

Meta said:


> The limited edition is limited to the season, as 3 new colours are released exclusive to each season for the lipsticks. Perhaps you might want to also check other departmental stores that stock H lipsticks.


Thank Meta! Very kind of you.
Hope I can put my hands on another one.


----------



## Chanelandco

Holsby said:


> Thank you for your comment! It is interesting how this shade is suitable for different skin tones.
> It goes well together with black&white clothing, making a statement.
> 
> Since the limited edition shades will not be released again and no refills will be available, at least I can keep the casing and refill it with any other available color, just not LtdEd.   I like the colourful casings for LtdEds.


Sad to learn that it will not be reproduce.. 
Need to look for a second one..


----------



## papertiger

Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series_
> *Violet Insensé Ltd Ed satin lipstick* and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> Much pigment in this lipstick makes it stay in place all day. I hesitated long about this shade because it seems to be such a dark colour. Now I am happy I bought it! And yes, it is very dark, and insane!
> 
> View attachment 4790357



I _really_ like this on you


----------



## chanelchic2002

Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series  _
> Rose Inouï Ltd Ed matte lipstick and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> The matte lipstick stays in place all day. I like it!
> 
> View attachment 4789056


Ooh I like this color a lot! I love how you have the perfect scarf to model it with!


----------



## Holsby

papertiger said:


> I _really_ like this on you


Mee too!  I like that I dare to be bold! 



chanelchic2002 said:


> Ooh I like this color a lot! I love how you have the perfect scarf to model it with!


This is a delicious color and even if it is not perfect for me, it is fun to play with!
A lipstick/scarf combination adds something more to each of them.


----------



## momasaurus

Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series_
> *Violet Insensé Ltd Ed satin lipstick* and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> Much pigment in this lipstick makes it stay in place all day. I hesitated long about this shade because it seems to be such a dark colour. Now I am happy I bought it! And yes, it is very dark, and insane!
> 
> View attachment 4790357


I have this lipstick and it is indeed dark, but it looks great on you! Not dark at all, just intense. On me it looks ghoulish. Well done!


----------



## 2manybags

Every color looks great on you!!
I wish I could carry off matte lipsticks. Rose Inoui is so lovely!
I finally got my hands on beige kalahari.



Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series  _
> Rose Inouï Ltd Ed matte lipstick and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> The matte lipstick stays in place all day. I like it!
> 
> View attachment 4789056


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> _Hermès scarf & lipstick series_
> *Violet Insensé Ltd Ed satin lipstick* and Brides et Harnais de Pologne 70cm.
> Much pigment in this lipstick makes it stay in place all day. I hesitated long about this shade because it seems to be such a dark colour. Now I am happy I bought it! And yes, it is very dark, and insane!
> 
> View attachment 4790357


Oh la la! Wow, you rock that color, dear Holsby!


----------



## september1985

Hello. Has anyone tried the lip balm? Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

label.hoe said:


> Hello. Has anyone tried the lip balm? Thanks.



Yes I have.. It has a rounded bullet which is easy for application.. I don't find the balm very hydrating..


----------



## september1985

thank you for you're honest input. does it at least have the same smell?


----------



## NavyRisa

To whoever have used La Mer lip balm, is H lip balm better or pretty much the same quality?


----------



## Love Of My Life

label.hoe said:


> thank you for you're honest input. does it at least have the same smell?



It does have a slight scent..


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Gorgeous!






momasaurus said:


> I have this lipstick and it is indeed dark, but it looks great on you! Not dark at all, just intense. On me it looks ghoulish. Well done!


Thank you moma!
I feel the same about Rose Inouï as you do about Insensé! However I will use that shade at right opportunities pared with a suitable scarf. I like the case!



2manybags said:


> Every color looks great on you!!
> I wish I could carry off matte lipsticks. Rose Inoui is so lovely!
> I finally got my hands on beige kalahari.


Thank you! Actually I think that some of the shades look good on me only because of the pairing with a scarf with the suitable colourway.
Congratulations to get the Beige Kalahari! Some of the shades are very hard to get and take time before they show up on the web site, and make you happy when they finally do!



Pampelmuse said:


> Oh la la! Wow, you rock that color, dear Holsby!


I like your vivid response!


----------



## bagshopr

Everyone's lips look gorgeous. It has been a hard adjustment for me to give up my lipsticks. It has long been my habit to apply lipstick when I leave the house. Now I seldom leave the house, and when I do I wear a mask when I reach my destination. Many of my masks have lipstick prints on them


----------



## getbetterwithH

bagshopr said:


> Everyone's lips look gorgeous. It has been a hard adjustment for me to give up my lipsticks. It has long been my habit to apply lipstick when I leave the house. Now I seldom leave the house, and when I do I wear a mask when I reach my destination. Many of my masks have lipstick prints on them


Same here. I do get the masks, and I support them - we are required to wear them in stores since late April - but lipstick and foundation are my favorite makeup item, and they both are kind of void right now. If only there were cute masks. I use gavroches mostly but am afraid that dry cleaning won‘t remove all the make up traces.


----------



## rutabaga

bagshopr said:


> Everyone's lips look gorgeous. It has been a hard adjustment for me to give up my lipsticks. It has long been my habit to apply lipstick when I leave the house. Now I seldom leave the house, and when I do I wear a mask when I reach my destination. Many of my masks have lipstick prints on them



I know what you mean. Ironically, now I only wear lipcolor when I'm working from home as a pick-me-up. Can't wear them when I'm out running errands because I'll be wearing a mask. I had to stop wearing foundation too because the insides of my masks were getting stained. At least it makes it easier to tell which masks are mine and which are DH's.


----------



## iamberrytastic

NavyRisa said:


> To whoever have used La Mer lip balm, is H lip balm better or pretty much the same quality?


 
I like La Mer better. I actually put my lip balm refill in one of the limited edition case so it’s very pretty.


----------



## getbetterwithH

iamberrytastic said:


> I like La Mer better. I actually put my lip balm refill in one of the limited edition case so it’s very pretty.


For me, the best lip conditioner is the Kanebo Sensai, truly moisturizing on my perpetually parched lips.
 I just caved and ordered the Rose Zinzolin. I originally wanted to get the Poppy lip shine since it was available on the French site, but was afraid that the color payoff was too minimal, even for hot summer days. Besides cooler tones always give me more oomph, though I’m always drawn to warmer shades.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I had a conversation with my SA with regard to when H might be expecting some new lipstick accessories,
specifically the lipstick case with mirror. She said that according to what she was told what came out is what is available
for now & there will be new limited edition cases & lip colors... but not much more meaning no expected new leather lipstick accessories
Anyone here anything different?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Just a swatch of Rose Zinzolin. I was very hesitant to go for it and had swapped it with Rose Boise more times than I can to admit, but I’m now very happy I got it, a very summery uplifting pink, also it feels more transparent and glossy than the other satin finishes I own.

the background is Rouge H in Epson for contrast, which is very warm compared to the cool Zinzolin


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Since most places in my area mandate masks, I haven’t really worn my Violet Insensé until today while picnicking in the park.  I was already eating and drinking when I took this pic. This lipstick holds up incredibly well for one that isn’t a long wear.  It also looks great with my Pierres et Cristaux wash scarf.


----------



## Meta

New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:


Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)


----------



## Holsby

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Since most places in my area mandate masks, I haven’t really worn my Violet Insensé until today while picnicking in the park.  I was already eating and drinking when I took this pic. This lipstick holds up incredibly well for one that isn’t a long wear.  It also looks great with my Pierres et Cristaux wash scarf.
> 
> View attachment 4803736


Nice to see another Violet Insensé club member! The lipstick is an accessory together with your PeC, both beautiful! I also have the experience that this lipstick holds on well as your 'after eating picture' proves.


----------



## Holsby

getbetterwithH said:


> Just a swatch of Rose Zinzolin. I was very hesitant to go for it and had swapped it with Rose Boise more times than I can to admit, but I’m now very happy I got it, a very summery uplifting pink, also it feels more transparent and glossy than the other satin finishes I own.
> 
> the background is Rouge H in Epson for contrast, which is very warm compared to the cool Zinzolin
> 
> View attachment 4803270
> 
> 
> View attachment 4803271


Interesting to hear your experience of RZ. I think you made a good choice for summer! Beautiful Rouge H Birkin!


----------



## acrowcounted

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)


Thanks for posting! These colors are much better than the original LEs, in my opinion. Excited!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)



Those lipstick colors are very nice, but I really LOVE the cases!!  Thank you for posting, Meta!!


----------



## Rhl2987

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)


I will be buying all of these. Thanks for posting!!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)



Thanks Meta for posting this.. I am loving the cases & will be glad to use the new color cases for my favorite shades
& just switch these shades out


----------



## iamberrytastic

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)



wow I love these new cases. So pretty. I would get them all  just for the case to be honest.


----------



## romily

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)


thank you @Meta! I was wondering when we’d learn of the new colours! Very different shades to the current ones and very pretty cases.


----------



## crazyforhermes

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)



It looks like the Rose Nuit (Matte finish) is the one on the left of my screen.


----------



## nuf

Does anyone have any info about the limited shades? I definitely need Violet insensé. I have already bought 21 and 64 in satin and love them both.


----------



## Holsby

nuf said:


> Does anyone have any info about the limited shades? I definitely need Violet insensé. I have already bought 21 and 64 in satin and love them both.


Within in Europe you can buy it from the French website https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/produc...e-edition-limitee-violet-insense-V60001SV094/


----------



## Meta

nuf said:


> Does anyone have any info about the limited shades? I definitely need Violet insensé. I have already bought 21 and 64 in satin and love them both.


Violet Intense is also available on the Canadian site. They still have Corail Fou as well, another limited edition shade. Alternatively, Holt Renfrew in Canada has all 3 limited edition shades but they only ship within Canada. Harrods I believe ships worldwide is also an option.


----------



## tlamdang08

Love Of My Life said:


> I had a conversation with my SA with regard to when H might be expecting some new lipstick accessories,
> specifically the lipstick case with mirror. She said that according to what she was told what came out is what is available
> for now & there will be new limited edition cases & lip colors... but not much more meaning no expected new leather lipstick accessories
> Anyone here anything different?


My SA asked me if Hermes comes out with a set of all lipsticks, would I be interested to pre-order? They may or may not come out ( around Christmas time this year) and he does not sure about the sizes ( maybe normal size, maybe mini Size)
I hope Hermes will come out that set collection.
That is all I know about news thing for cosmetic.


----------



## Love Of My Life

tlamdang08 said:


> My SA asked me if Hermes comes out with a set of all lipsticks, would I be interested to pre-order? They may or may not come out ( around Christmas time this year) and he does not sure about the sizes ( maybe normal size, maybe mini Size)
> I hope Hermes will come out that set collection.
> That is all I know about news thing for cosmetic.




My SA sent me an image of a "set" of lipsticks that retail for about $1650....is this what you are referring to?

I'm interested in the 3 new limited edition cases with new lippies.. Meta posted them in an earlier post here


----------



## Love Of My Life

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)



I'm interested in these new cases


----------



## tlamdang08

Love Of My Life said:


> My SA sent me an image of a "set" of lipsticks that retail for about $1650....is this what you are referring to?
> 
> I'm interested in the 3 new limited edition cases with new lippies.. Meta posted them in an earlier post here


I have not seen the image yet, and this is the first time I heard about it. May I see the image, please.


----------



## nuf

Holsby said:


> Within in Europe you can buy it from the French website https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/produc...e-edition-limitee-violet-insense-V60001SV094/


Thank you so much! I was still checking .com website. Thanks a lot again


----------



## getbetterwithH

Holsby said:


> Interesting to hear your experience of RZ. I think you made a good choice for summer! Beautiful Rouge H Birkin!


Hi Holsby. Thank you. I saw your post just now. 
the new limited Editionen cases plus the colors are all very covetable. I can‘t wait. These colors appear a lot more wearable than the first 3 IMO. In the meantime, I finally caved and ordered Rose Boise, though I love the Rose Zinzolin a lot more than I anticipated. An interesting color but not obnoxiously in your face. Very Hermes


----------



## Holsby

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi Holsby. Thank you. I saw your post just now.
> the new limited Editionen cases plus the colors are all very covetable. I can‘t wait. These colors appear a lot more wearable than the first 3 IMO. In the meantime, I finally caved and ordered Rose Boise, though I love the Rose Zinzolin a lot more than I anticipated. An interesting color but not obnoxiously in your face. Very Hermes


My impression is that the lipstick shade adjust to your own skintone!! Can it be like that?? I am surprised that I can wear shades that I thought would be a little too sharp or wrong. The muted shades in the AW Limited collection will fit in with our pale winter skin.


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> New limited edition lipsticks for Fall/Winter launching in September:
> View attachment 4804078
> 
> Rose Ombre (satin finish), Rose Nuit (matte finish) and Rose Pomet (satin finish). (Credit: Chicprofileofficial)



These are really lovely wearable shades but I have quite a bit of lipstick to get through atm. 

I'm happy with the three I have already (only 1 is a ltd ed - but that still means 3 different cases as one is Poppy Lip Shine). 

I don't see the point in having lots and lots of cases, even if they're different (unless they were my favourite colours/combos). That's why it's so nice to have refills available.


----------



## FreddieMac

Additional pics of the new FW limited editions (credit @hermestory on Instagram)

#32 Rose Pomette (satin)



#45 Rose Ombre (satin)



#54 Rose Nuit (matte)


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Isn’t H supposed to introduce another element to this line this fall?  I could have sworn perhaps blush was up next? I can’t wait to see what else is in store.


----------



## getbetterwithH

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Isn’t H supposed to introduce another element to this line this fall?  I could have sworn perhaps blush was up next? I can’t wait to see what else is in store.


Yes, I heard about new blushes, too. I‘m hoping for cream blushes


----------



## getbetterwithH

This is beautiful 48 Rose Boisé. I’ve been meaning to get this from the start, but forwent it for the limited editions and then for more exciting colors. But this is such an easy elegant color. Still natural, but due to the depth with a little added oomph just to put some swatch pictures up since I mostly order them online and also appreciate all the pictures you put up, to try and get a good realistic representation of the color.


----------



## afsweet

I don't wear lipstick but I would love H nail polish! No one does color like H.


----------



## passion.du.jour

FreddieMac said:


> Additional pics of the new FW limited editions (credit @hermestory on Instagram)
> 
> #32 Rose Pomette (satin)
> View attachment 4814404
> 
> 
> #45 Rose Ombre (satin)
> View attachment 4814407
> 
> 
> #54 Rose Nuit (matte)
> View attachment 4814409


These are lovely - I especially love the color on the cases  

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Angelian

stephc005 said:


> I don't wear lipstick but I would love H nail polish! No one does color like H.



Would love H nail polish too! From what I heard it will be added last in the entire beauty line.  
Not sure what besides blush the other categories are that precede it and how that translates to expected launch date for the polish. Anyone?


----------



## Iris Gris

I would definitely buy H nail polish! Besides the classic reds, can you imagine malachite, bleu encre, etc?!

I do like the direction they're going with the lipstick cases, but I'd love to see them incorporate some elements of the scarf designs (leopards, birds, horses, bouclerie) if they ever do compacts or palettes. The Korean makeup brand Too Cool for School has a line called Dinoplatz (whimsical dinosaurs and buildings) that reminds me a bit of the Jan Bajtlik designs... I know it's not in line with H's high-end image but I can't helping thinking how fun it would be.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Iris Gris said:


> I would definitely buy H nail polish! Besides the classic reds, can you imagine malachite, bleu encre, etc?!
> 
> I do like the direction they're going with the lipstick cases, but I'd love to see them incorporate some elements of the scarf designs (leopards, birds, horses, bouclerie) if they ever do compacts or palettes. The Korean makeup brand Too Cool for School has a line called Dinoplatz (whimsical dinosaurs and buildings) that reminds me a bit of the Jan Bajtlik designs... I know it's not in line with H's high-end image but I can't helping thinking how fun it would be.
> 
> View attachment 4815982


In this day and age, beauty companies have to add a little flair to their case design. Gone are the days of black plastic bullets all across the board. And I have to admit I’m a sucker for it all. I need the quality first and formost, but I also want to see my money’s worth on the outside. I do most love La Bouche Rouge’s leather cases that are refillable. It’s just a shame that their lipsticks migrate a bit more than their contenders. Still good compared with most, though. I own every case they ever made so the “buy less to buy better “ phrase that they preach hasn’t really worked on me . 
Now the thought of an iconic Hermes print on a compact case sounds just about perfect to me


----------



## tlamdang08

Rouge Exotique 
Pair with Rouge Corail sandals


----------



## nymeria

I would LOVE nail polish! Not wearing my lipsticks under masks at work ( which is very disappointing!), and I'm afraid that blush has gone the same way. But eye stuff and nails? Totally in for those!
And I agree- I would love to see some of the fun and iconic prints on the cases. It would seal that deal for me.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> These are really lovely wearable shades but I have quite a bit of lipstick to get through atm.
> 
> I'm happy with the three I have already (only 1 is a ltd ed - but that still means 3 different cases as one is Poppy Lip Shine).
> 
> I don't see the point in having lots and lots of cases, even if they're different (unless they were my favourite colours/combos). That's why it's so nice to have refills available.



While the refills are a great option, either the limited edition cases or the lipstick case can be used to carry pills
(aspirin, advil or your drug of choice) so they can serve another purpose
I switched out my Rose Boise to one of the limited edition cases which I prefer
I'm anxious to see the new limited color cases...


----------



## tlamdang08

Love Of My Life said:


> While the refills are a great option, either the limited edition cases or the lipstick case can be used to carry pills
> (aspirin, advil or your drug of choice) so they can serve another purpose
> I'm anxious to see the new limited color cases...


Wow, good to know, thank-you


----------



## Love Of My Life

stephc005 said:


> I don't wear lipstick but I would love H nail polish! No one does color like H.



Agree.. I can only envision what Rouge & the rainbow of colors would look like in nail polish...
Can't wait...


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> In this day and age, beauty companies have to add a little flair to their case design. Gone are the days of black plastic bullets all across the board. And I have to admit I’m a sucker for it all. I need the quality first and formost, but I also want to see my money’s worth on the outside. I do most love La Bouche Rouge’s leather cases that are refillable. It’s just a shame that their lipsticks migrate a bit more than their contenders. Still good compared with most, though. I own every case they ever made so the “buy less to buy better “ phrase that they preach hasn’t really worked on me .
> Now the thought of an iconic Hermes print on a compact case sounds just about perfect to me



I'm also a fan of the La Bouche Rouge lipsticks & I hope that you were able to get the special edition
case that was done for Alaia as well as Dover Market
LBR could also use some more unexpected colors in their cases, but LBR, Serge Lutens, Tom Ford & Hermes (mostly due to
the packaging) are aong my favorites


----------



## bagshopr

tlamdang08 said:


> Rouge Exotique
> Pair with Rouge Corail sandals
> 
> View attachment 4816056


So lovely on you!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm also a fan of the La Bouche Rouge lipsticks & I hope that you were able to get the special edition
> case that was done for Alaia as well as Dover Market
> LBR could also use some more unexpected colors in their cases, but LBR, Serge Lutens, Tom Ford & Hermes (mostly due to
> the packaging) are aong my favorites


I do, a croc like print (alaïa) though it’s missing the stitching so it’s not my favorite case. I keep suggesting purple and green, and they just admitted to me last week that a green is coming for fall. I hope it’s gonna be something of a kelly green


----------



## tlamdang08

bagshopr said:


> So lovely on you!


 Thank you.


----------



## smallfry

Love Of My Life said:


> Agree.. I can only envision what Rouge & the rainbow of colors would look like in nail polish...
> Can't wait...



Anemone on toenails would be so much fun!


----------



## nymeria

smallfry said:


> Anemone on toenails would be so much fun!


Rouge H nail polish!!


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> While the refills are a great option, either the limited edition cases or *the lipstick case can be used to carry pills
> (aspirin, advil or your drug of choice) so they can serve another purpose*
> I switched out my Rose Boise to one of the limited edition cases which I prefer
> I'm anxious to see the new limited color cases...



Great idea


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> I do, a croc like print (alaïa) though it’s missing the stitching so it’s not my favorite case. I keep suggesting purple and green, and they just admitted to me last week that a green is coming for fall. I hope it’s gonna be something of a kelly green



We are on the same page with suggesting colors to Nicholas & his team....let's hope they are listening..LOL


----------



## papertiger

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm also a fan of the La Bouche Rouge lipsticks & I hope that you were able to get the special edition
> case that was done for Alaia as well as Dover Market
> LBR could also use some more unexpected colors in their cases, but LBR, Serge Lutens, Tom Ford & Hermes (mostly due to
> the packaging) are aong my favorites



Seriously, I was shown a catalogue of coloured options for cases when the brand launched at Harrods. That they are owned by LVMH is not a coincidence. I know from others LBR are now saying this is not an option but it _was_, the rep even said I could bring my Bambou bag in and she'd match it. I wasn't dreaming, it happened. There was a booklet with 100s of colours to choose from - with the lipstick, the price would have been well over £100 but it would have been a signature case.

With Hermes lipstick, I feel like a I have very good match for almost the perfect colour combo case with the off-white, bright yellow and Rouge H combo from this season. The Poppy Lip Shine's is also very pretty and even the classic is absolutely beautiful.

BTW, anyone having a little trouble with the texture of Pose Inoui, thin coat of Poppy Shine under works well. Otherwise apply thickly OR thinly, then blot, then lightly reapply.


----------



## Love Of My Life

papertiger said:


> Seriously, I was shown a catalogue of coloured options for cases when the brand launched at Harrods. That they are owned by LVMH is not a coincidence. I know from others LBR are now saying this is not an option but it _was_, the rep even said I could bring my Bambou bag in and she'd match it. I wasn't dreaming, it happened. There was a booklet with 100s of colours to choose from - with the lipstick, the price would have been well over £100 but it would have been a signature case.
> 
> With Hermes lipstick, I feel like a I have very good match for almost the perfect colour combo case with the off-white, bright yellow and Rouge H combo from this season. The Poppy Lip Shine's is also very pretty and even the classic is absolutely beautiful.
> 
> BTW, anyone having a little trouble with the texture of Pose Inoui, thin coat of Poppy Shine under works well. Otherwise apply thickly OR thinly, then blot, then lightly reapply.



I don't think you were dreaming but I vaguely remember having a discussion about the option of ordering a special
leather case & was told it was not an option by the LBR team. This might have been an exclusive event at Harrods but not
available at Barneys (where the lipstick was launched here in the US). There are several high end boutiques
here in the US where that option has not been offered to  order a custom case that carry LBR lipstick
The Alaia black snakeskin(python) case was offered at a special exhibition at the Design Museum in London
& the red shade of lipstick was limited. That case has not been re-introduced at LBR
I know there is & has been for awhile a custom color booklet of lipsticks that are still available on the LBR website
that can be ordered.. very close to the Pantone color options with 100's of colors to choose from.
The shades of lipstick that H offers is in its own league.. They are just getting started & feel over time, many more
wearable range of shades will be offered. I also think many are attracted to the colors of the case & because the
lipstick is refillable which is a strong selling point as there are still many high end lipstick lines that do not offer
that option...one being Tom Ford ( a favorite) but there might be hope down the road


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> I don't think you were dreaming but I vaguely remember having a discussion about the option of ordering a special
> leather case & was told it was not an option by the LBR team. This might have been an exclusive event at Harrods but not
> available at Barneys (where the lipstick was launched here in the US). There are several high end boutiques
> here in the US where that option has not been offered to  order a custom case that carry LBR lipstick
> I know there is & has been for awhile a custom color booklet of lipsticks that are still available on the LBR website
> that can be ordered.. very close to the Pantone color options with 100's of colors to choose from.
> The shades of lipstick that H offers is in its own league.. They are just getting started & feel over time, many more
> wearable range of shades will be offered. I also think many are attracted to the colors of the case & because the
> lipstick is refillable which is a strong selling point as there are still many high end lipstick lines that do not offer
> that option...one being Tom Ford ( a favorite) but there might be hope down the road


As of now I have 15 LBR cases, all different.
And I have repeatedly used the custom color option, but it was hit and miss. In theory it sounds great to get YOUR dream color, and the consultants try hard to get in your head to learn the exact shade you imagine, but someone’s mauve is another one’s pink and so on. It didn’t always work out for me, and since it takes about 10-14 days, I usually didn’t send them back to get corrected. By now I have learned that different companies are good at different color schemes and just go with that. With Hermes, I really like their in/between shades. I don’t want to say neutrals, but the less loud colors are sublime, somehow less boring than with other brands if that makes sense.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> As of now I have 15 LBR cases, all different.
> And I have repeatedly used the custom color option, but it was hit and miss. In theory it sounds great to get YOUR dream color, and the consultants try hard to get in your head to learn the exact shade you imagine, but someone’s mauve is another one’s pink and so on. It didn’t always work out for me, and since it takes about 10-14 days, I usually didn’t send them back to get corrected. By now I have learned that different companies are good at different color schemes and just go with that. With Hermes, I really like their in/between shades. I don’t want to say neutrals, but the less loud colors are sublime, somehow less boring than with other brands if that makes sense.



When the custom color option was first offered, it was difficult to get a clear read on the shades .
The shades that I have mostly are in the red family as well as Patti which was an exclusive shade to Barney's
are among my favorites.
I love the fuschia, parchment, ocean blue, chocolate, red cases & look forward to other color cases as well
as many of them are really close to H colors.
Rose Boise has become one of my favorite in between shades & find it very wearable...
And years back when Hermes did the Rouge lipstick I will say that was a sublime red...


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> When the custom color option was first offered, it was difficult to get a clear read on the shades .
> The shades that I have mostly are in the red family as well as Patti which was an exclusive shade to Barney's
> are among my favorites.
> I love the fuschia, parchment, ocean blue, chocolate, red cases & look forward to other color cases as well
> as many of them are really close to H colors.
> Rose Boise has become one of my favorite in between shades & find it very wearable...
> And years back when Hermes did the Rouge lipstick I will say that was a sublime red...


Ah, that elusive perfect red. My perfect red is the matte version of Christian Louboutin‘s Rouge. I don’t like the Design but that red is so elegant and dimensional, and the black case is also better than the golden ones. I wish it wasn’t so, but that red is the most flattering on me, and lasts through a meal.


----------



## Love Of My Life

For anyone looking, I just saw a few minutes ago on H.com the Madame Rouge lipstick case with mirror is available


----------



## momoc

The blushes have been delayed (originally planned September), understandably


----------



## Love Of My Life

My SA reached out to tell me the limited edition lipsticks will be shipping in the next week...


----------



## cloee

I just got a text from my SA as well that they are taking preorders for the LE fall shades. Does anyone have feedback on the 3 shades and which one is the most wearable? Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

cloee said:


> I just got a text from my SA as well that they are taking preorders for the LE fall shades. Does anyone have feedback on the 3 shades and which one is the most wearable? Thank you



It looks like they are fairly neutral according to the images posted from my SA
Rose Pomette  & Rose Ombre which both are a satin finish &
Rose Nuit which is a matte finish
I find the "read" on the shades are much different in real life but the shades look soft & appealing &
looks like Rose Ombre might be where I am going, JMO


----------



## cloee

Love Of My Life said:


> It looks like they are fairly neutral according to the images posted from my SA
> Rose Pomette  & Rose Ombre which both are a satin finish &
> Rose Nuit which is a matte finish
> I find the "read" on the shades are much different in real life but the shades look soft & appealing &
> looks like Rose Ombre might be where I am going, JMO


Thank you for your feedback. 
I may just go with that too especially since our lips are primarily covered with masks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

cloee said:


> Thank you for your feedback.
> I may just go with that too especially since our lips are primarily covered with masks.



Frankly, I found that many of the H lippies read very differently up close & personal & for me I have found the best
way to make them work is mixing with other shades to get the desired color..
It will be hard to "test the shades" as my understanding there is no tester per se
the way the testers were available when the lippies launched..
We have to take the color description from our SA


----------



## cloee

Love Of My Life said:


> Frankly, I found that many of the H lippies read very differently up close & personal & for me I have found the best
> way to make them work is mixing with other shades to get the desired color..
> It will be hard to "test the shades" as my understanding there is no tester per se
> the way the testers were available when the lippies launched..
> We have to take the color description from our SA


Yes they just provide samples but I gather the LEs do not have it. I’ve tried a few but all were satin so I’m not sure how the matte will work with my lips. I’ve tried beige kalahari and this appears close enough so hopefully all good. Else I can just opt for a refill in a different shade. I wasn’t too keen on getting any new lipsticks because of the whole mask thing but I now think I should. I will try to mix as well in case the color is too light or dark. Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

My SA just let me know, new limited edition lipstick cases have arrived.


----------



## acrowcounted

Love Of My Life said:


> My SA just let me know, new limited edition lipstick cases have arrived.


Available on hermes dot com


----------



## Persimmon13

Yes, new LE (three shades) are now available on H.com and Holt Renfrew in Canada.


----------



## Angelian

Quelle surpise! Once again US is receiving them before EU!  
(Happy for you guys.)


----------



## Hermes Zen

See the Limited Edition Lipstick on usa h.com!  Placed my order.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I just placed an order for Rose Nuit. The only thing I do not love is that on the Hermes website it clearly states that, "Refills are not available for limited edition colors, but you can refill your lipstick with any other available color. Refills are sold separately."

Knowing my luck, the limited edition color will be one of my favorites, with no refill possible. At least I will have a pretty case to ease my sadness.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I just placed an order for Rose Nuit. The only thing I do not love is that on the Hermes website it clearly states that, "Refills are not available for limited edition colors, but you can refill your lipstick with any other available color. Refills are sold separately."
> 
> Knowing my luck, the limited edition color will be one of my favorites, with no refill possible. At least I will have a pretty case to ease my sadness.



I also ordered that shade.. but I happen to like the limited edition cases so even if the lip color is not what I expect
 I've switched out the case & use the case for advil..
I also suspect that their is a lot of similarity among the colors so I don't mind mixing to get the shade that works for me


----------



## momoc

If I remember correctly my SA has once mentioned that the plan is that (one of?) the limited edition shades would also be used on SLGs / accessories of the season although I’m not sure that worked out to be the case. The first season I think the shade we saw in other goods is actually Rose Mexico? Or was there anything in any of the LE shades?


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> If I remember correctly my SA has once mentioned that the plan is that (one of?) the limited edition shades would also be used on SLGs / accessories of the season although I’m not sure that worked out to be the case. The first season I think the shade we saw in other goods is actually Rose Mexico? Or was there anything in any of the LE shades?



Hermes is introducing a "sleeve" to house your lipstick for holiday in 8 different colors & leathers
I haven't seen any of the SLGs yet but perhaps they hit Europe before US


----------



## Love Of My Life

Limited edition lipsticks arrived just a short time ago.
The lipsticks are soft & feminine.. not so "fall" looking but pretty


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

acrowcounted said:


> Available on hermes dot com
> View attachment 4854940


The colors are lovely. I got an e-mail from H.com about these.  So tempting!


----------



## Love Of My Life

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> The colors are lovely. I got an e-mail from H.com about these.  So tempting!



The colors are lovely however they do read differently once applied to one's lips, JMO


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Love Of My Life said:


> The colors are lovely however they do read differently once applied to one's lips, JMO


They seem like the types of shades that might look differently depending on how naturally pigmented the wearer’s lips are. I’ve had lighter pink lipsticks like that in the past.


----------



## Love Of My Life

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> They seem like the types of shades that might look differently depending on how naturally pigmented the wearer’s lips are. I’ve had lighter pink lipsticks like that in the past.



Agree & for me as an example #45 Rose Ombre (satin finish) reminds me of Tom Ford Casablanca
This on me has a hint of pink..


----------



## momoc

I debated and couldn't resist - ordered the LEs. Patiently waiting now!


----------



## DrTr

Love the new colors! Just about fainted when I went to H.com in the US and saw this!!  Thought wow, what a price increase!! for the LE colors.  Luckily when I put one in my cart it was $72 .  Yikes. Actually gave me a needed laugh this morning. Can’t wait to see people’s new colors!


----------



## momoc

DrTr said:


> Love the new colors! Just about fainted when I went to H.com in the US and saw this!!  Thought wow, what a price increase!! for the LE colors.  Luckily when I put one in my cart it was $72 .  Yikes. Actually gave me a needed laugh this morning. Can’t wait to see people’s new colors!
> View attachment 4855783



LOL h.com being h.com yet again hahaha


----------



## DrTr

momoc said:


> LOL h.com being h.com yet again hahaha


I know, couldn’t resist posting


----------



## momoc

The new LEs (as well as regular shades) are also available at Nordstrom right now. Maybe other retailers too?


----------



## Rhl2987

I'd love to see the new LE lipsticks on if anyone has tried them! I got all 3 but haven't decided whether I'll give them to my Mom or keep them.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Rhl2987 said:


> I'd love to see the new LE lipsticks on if anyone has tried them! I got all 3 but haven't decided whether I'll give them to my Mom or keep them.



I got mine this morning.
Out of all 3, the shade that works best for me is #45 Rose Ombre... it is a soft shade


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> The new LEs (as well as regular shades) are also available at Nordstrom right now. Maybe other retailers too?
> 
> View attachment 4855842




I had ordered mine through Bergdorf Goodman.. They arrived this morning.. The shade most flattering on me
is #45 Rose Ombre & feels very luxurious on the lips.I have also found depending upon the pigment of your
lips the color changes.. Hermes on me is one of the few lipsticks where the color has a tendency to go
in the shade of pink on my lips
The other 2 shades were not right on me & also the color combo of the case ( berry & blue) was my favorite
I also feel & this is strictly personal, that the shades are more spring/summer than fall winter colors, JMO
The other 2 limited edition cases were very soft & muted...
I also prefer the way the berry/blue case looks in my Madame leather case with mirror


----------



## jacyh

Just found someone searching the new lip colors on Instagram:


----------



## Kapster

momoc said:


> The new LEs (as well as regular shades) are also available at Nordstrom right now. Maybe other retailers too?



I purchased mine from Nordstrom --- just FYI they are also doing a beauty GWP right now (if you spend $200)!


----------



## Persimmon13

jacyh said:


> Just found someone searching the new lip colors on Instagram:
> 
> View attachment 4855878


Thank you for posting this picture, I ordered Rose Nuit (have been very happy with Rose Encens and Rose Boise from last season), and hope it will work well with my colouration. Also, the Rose Pommette looks nice... I would also appreciate “modelling” pictures, they were very helpful last time to assess the colours vs. stock photos.


----------



## Iris Gris

I really don't need another lipstick, especially at $72, but dang I want that lime-colored case that Rose Pommette comes in.


----------



## cloee

These are now available on the Canadian site for $93CAD for anyone interested. Looking forward to receive mine.


----------



## LOA24

The release date for the new colours in Europe has been postponed to September 28 according to my SA.


----------



## getbetterwithH

lovemylife15 said:


> The release date for the new colours in Europe has been postponed to September 28 according to my SA.


They are not on the European company website, but retailer/etailers already have them. Check out Ludwig Beck in Germany.


----------



## acrowcounted

New Lipstick Slip Cases/Sleeves

(photo credit audreyspinkcloset on IG)


----------



## acrowcounted

I’m liking these new LE colors much better than the previous batch.

PS- I love the magnetic closure but boy does it make taking a pretty picture difficult as they all just want to snap together!


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> I’m liking these new LE colors much better than the previous batch.
> 
> PS- I love the magnetic closure but boy does it make taking a pretty picture difficult as they all just want to snap together!
> View attachment 4858958



The power of Hermes.. LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> New Lipstick Slip Cases/Sleeves
> 
> (photo credit audreyspinkcloset on IG)
> 
> View attachment 4858937



There are 8 colors Some will be in calfskin some in goatskin including noir lizard & are priced at $340
Not sure about the price of the lizard
Lipstick will slide in & then pushed out for application..
Likely due in October ..


----------



## Love Of My Life

For those who ordered the limited edition colors, any thoughts about cases & lipsticks?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My Rose Nuit lipstick arrived today. This is the first matte lipstick I have purchased, and while I love the color, I like the satin lipsticks better as they are smoother on the lips. Having said that, I LOVE the Rose Nuit case. Please enjoy the picture of my little lipstick family.


----------



## SugarMama

Here is rose ombré and rose nuit. Loving both shades.


----------



## papertiger

SugarMama said:


> Here is rose ombré and rose nuit. Loving both shades.
> 
> View attachment 4862275
> View attachment 4862276



Thank you so much, both look lovely on you


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

lcd_purse_girl said:


> My Rose Nuit lipstick arrived today. This is the first matte lipstick I have purchased, and while I love the color, I like the satin lipsticks better as they are smoother on the lips. Having said that, I LOVE the Rose Nuit case. Please enjoy the picture of my little lipstick family.
> 
> View attachment 4862242



They're so pretty on the tray.  That’s a nice collection of cases.


----------



## SugarMama

papertiger said:


> Thank you so much, both look lovely on you


Thank you!!!!


----------



## Meta

Limited edition Hermès Piano 24 Lipstick Set for the holiday season. It will comprise of 10 matte shades and 14 satin shades (all the existing shades). The lipsticks are placed side by side to resemble a piano keyboard in an orange box. Launch date is 15 November in Japan (not sure of other countries, please check with your SA).



_“For me, color is like a musical note. The combination of colors forms a scale-like range of colors and creates harmony. 24 color lipsticks resonate with each other like a piano keyboard. With this, you can enjoy the colors at will."_- Jerome Touronn, creative director of the Maison’s beauty department

Aside from that, there'll also be leather lipstick cases in various colors and leathers (looks to me Chevre, Epsom, Evercolor and Lizard) which will be available online from November (not an online exclusive). 



(credit info and images from Chic Profile)​Holiday gifts sorted?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Meta said:


> Limited edition Hermès Piano 24 Lipstick Set for the holiday season. It will comprise of 10 matte shades and 14 satin shades (all the existing shades). The lipsticks are placed side by side to resemble a piano keyboard in an orange box. Launch date is 15 November in Japan (not sure of other countries, please check with your SA).
> View attachment 4877861
> View attachment 4877859
> 
> _“For me, color is like a musical note. The combination of colors forms a scale-like range of colors and creates harmony. 24 color lipsticks resonate with each other like a piano keyboard. With this, you can enjoy the colors at will."_- Jerome Touronn, creative director of the Maison’s beauty department
> 
> Aside from that, there'll also be leather lipstick cases in various colors and leathers (looks to me Chevre, Epsom, Evercolor and Lizard) which will be available online from November (not an online exclusive).
> View attachment 4877858
> View attachment 4877860
> 
> (credit info and images from Chic Profile)​Holiday gifts sorted?




I was wondering what Hermes was going to do with their lipstick collection for the holiday season. My friend received the Tom Ford lipstick collection one year, and I know other brands make special holiday sets as well. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## momoc

Meta said:


> Limited edition Hermès Piano 24 Lipstick Set for the holiday season. It will comprise of 10 matte shades and 14 satin shades (all the existing shades). The lipsticks are placed side by side to resemble a piano keyboard in an orange box. Launch date is 15 November in Japan (not sure of other countries, please check with your SA).
> View attachment 4877861
> View attachment 4877859
> 
> _“For me, color is like a musical note. The combination of colors forms a scale-like range of colors and creates harmony. 24 color lipsticks resonate with each other like a piano keyboard. With this, you can enjoy the colors at will."_- Jerome Touronn, creative director of the Maison’s beauty department
> 
> Aside from that, there'll also be leather lipstick cases in various colors and leathers (looks to me Chevre, Epsom, Evercolor and Lizard) which will be available online from November (not an online exclusive).
> View attachment 4877858
> View attachment 4877860
> 
> (credit info and images from Chic Profile)​Holiday gifts sorted?



Piano 24 will retail for ~1600 USD in the US. I think supposedly very limited (was told something like a total of 55 in the US although that sounds a little low...)


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> Piano 24 will retail for ~1600 USD in the US. I think supposedly very limited (was told something like a total of 55 in the US although that sounds a little low...)


The retail value separately is $1608. Typically H prices “sets” at the same as non set prices. I’ll be interested to see if they give on the eight bucks.    Pretty set though. If they had released this at the same time as the initial launch in March, I bet there would have been decent demand/upselling from people who bought a bunch of them.


----------



## Meta

Per @Love Of My Life intel from here:

_8 new lipstick leather slipcases for lipsticks in 5 different leathers priced around $340 USD

*Colors & leathers listed below*

Feu, Gold, Bleu Nuit & Rouge Piment in EVERCOLOR calfskin

Rouge H in MADAME calfskin

Rose Extreme in EPSOM calfskin _(Looks like Rose Tyrien or a different pink? Extreme is more red?)

_Moutarde in MYSORE goatskin

Noir in Lizard* (price may be different)

Exclusive to Hermes & a couple of other retail boutiques_


----------



## Love Of My Life

Checked coincidentally early today & my SA says they are expecting these new lipstick cases very soon
& from the way she sounded, not terribly excited because she doesn't feel they are special, kinda pricey & are
different from the Madame lipstick case w/mirror..


----------



## innerpeace85

Meta said:


> Limited edition Hermès Piano 24 Lipstick Set for the holiday season. It will comprise of 10 matte shades and 14 satin shades (all the existing shades). The lipsticks are placed side by side to resemble a piano keyboard in an orange box. Launch date is 15 November in Japan (not sure of other countries, please check with your SA).
> View attachment 4877861
> View attachment 4877859
> 
> _“For me, color is like a musical note. The combination of colors forms a scale-like range of colors and creates harmony. 24 color lipsticks resonate with each other like a piano keyboard. With this, you can enjoy the colors at will."_- Jerome Touronn, creative director of the Maison’s beauty department
> 
> Aside from that, there'll also be leather lipstick cases in various colors and leathers (looks to me Chevre, Epsom, Evercolor and Lizard) which will be available online from November (not an online exclusive).
> View attachment 4877858
> View attachment 4877860
> 
> (credit info and images from Chic Profile)​Holiday gifts sorted?



Beautiful!! It would have been nice to see sets based on color families or skintones. Most of the lighter shades would be too pale on my tan skintone.


----------



## periogirl28

Oh I was just thinking maybe they should have made the entire lipstick set of refills with only 1 special LE case, colour combo only available in this set. That’s ka-ching while pretending to be eco-friendly. (I market better than Hermes.)


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> The retail value separately is $1608. Typically H prices “sets” at the same as non set prices. I’ll be interested to see if they give on the eight bucks.    Pretty set though. If they had released this at the same time as the initial launch in March, I bet there would have been decent demand/upselling from people who bought a bunch of them.



I just scrolled through my texts with my SA (was a while back in August) and she did say 1600 then, what a great saving!

ps I also found that reportedly it’s 440 total in the world


----------



## Meta

Meta said:


> Per @Love Of My Life intel from here:
> 
> _8 new lipstick leather slipcases for lipsticks in 5 different leathers priced around $340 USD
> 
> *Colors & leathers listed below*
> 
> Feu, Gold, Bleu Nuit & Rouge Piment in EVERCOLOR calfskin
> 
> Rouge H in MADAME calfskin
> 
> Rose Extreme in EPSOM calfskin _(Looks like Rose Tyrien or a different pink? Extreme is more red?)
> 
> _Moutarde in MYSORE goatskin
> 
> Noir in Lizard* (price may be different)
> 
> Exclusive to Hermes & a couple of other retail boutiques_


These lipstick sleeves will reportedly launch on 15 November worldwide. My SA confirms that the color is Rose Extreme, so I guess it's just the lighting from the pic. 

The Piano 24 Lipstick set might already be available for sale in select countries. Due to the limited number, most stores seem to have acquired a list of interested clients and thus the sets will be reserved for them is my understanding.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thoughts on the lipstick sleeves, ladies?
I'm still on the fence about them...
My SA here in NYC still has a couple left that haven't been committed as of yet...


----------



## acrowcounted

Love Of My Life said:


> Thoughts on the lipstick sleeves, ladies?
> I'm still on the fence about them...
> My SA here in NYC still has a couple left that haven't been committed as of yet...


The H lipsticks are so pretty to begin with so the only reason I'd consider the slipcase is if I were finding the lipsticks coming open by themselves in my bag. I guess it would be a good solution for that, but with the magnetic closures, I'm not sure how likely a problem that is. Otherwise, they just seem like a hassle. I much prefer the case with the removable mirror (even though the case itself is somewhat flimsy).


----------



## tlamdang08

Love Of My Life said:


> Thoughts on the lipstick sleeves, ladies?
> I'm still on the fence about them...
> My SA here in NYC still has a couple left that haven't been committed as of yet...


I love the lipsticks case, no need for the flimsy cases or the sleeves. Unless I don't have the bag insert, my lipsticks are safe inside the bag insert pockets.


----------



## Love Of My Life

acrowcounted said:


> The H lipsticks are so pretty to begin with so the only reason I'd consider the slipcase is if I were finding the lipsticks coming open by themselves in my bag. I guess it would be a good solution for that, but with the magnetic closures, I'm not sure how likely a problem that is. Otherwise, they just seem like a hassle. I much prefer the case with the removable mirror (even though the case itself is somewhat flimsy).





tlamdang08 said:


> I love the lipsticks case, no need for the flimsy cases or the sleeves. Unless I don't have the bag insert, my lipsticks are safe inside the bag insert pockets.




My lipsticks have not come apart with the magnetic closure, in fact very few of the lipsticks that I have
have come open in my bag or cosmetic case.
I actually do like the Madame lipstick case with mirror.. Even though the price point for the sleeveless case
is much less I think I prefer the Madame but I do like the colors that will be available.. So another H dilemma..LOL


----------



## lolakitten

Love Of My Life said:


> Thoughts on the lipstick sleeves, ladies?
> I'm still on the fence about them...
> My SA here in NYC still has a couple left that haven't been committed as of yet...



The canvas sleeve that it comes with is more than sufficient for me tbh. I don’t  even bother with that since I usually have a bag inset with a lipstick section (or at least a pocket I’ve assigned as a lipstick pocket lol.


----------



## Love Of My Life

lolakitten said:


> The canvas sleeve that it comes with is more than sufficient for me tbh. I don’t  even bother with that since I usually have a bag inset with a lipstick section (or at least a pocket I’ve assigned as a lipstick pocket lol.



I just usually carry the lipstick I'm wearing either in the case or the pocket in my Fourbi
My understanding as it was explained to me is you insert the lipstick into the slipcase, put your lipstick & then re-insert
the lipstick
The leather case colors are pretty but it doesn't seem to be so functional just a attractive color in your bag
& easy to spot your lipstick case. Rumor has it that the case can be monogrammed
I also feel that H put so much thought into the design of the case & the colors in addition to the limited editions,
that it many ways the lipstick case stands on its own..


----------



## momasaurus

Im looking for a red lipstick not a bright as Rouge Casaque and not as brownish as Rouge H (I have matte samples of both). I guess my choices are Rouge Piment or Rouge Bleu. Any suggestions or advice or comparison pix? TIA~!


----------



## Love Of My Life

momasaurus said:


> Im looking for a red lipstick not a bright as Rouge Casaque and not as brownish as Rouge H (I have matte samples of both). I guess my choices are Rouge Piment or Rouge Bleu. Any suggestions or advice or comparison pix? TIA~!



I have found for me that the H lipsticks need a little help, JMO
So I did buy Rouge Casaque (satin finish) & Rouge Bleu.. I have to layer to achieve the color I want with
other lipsticks .. I much prefer LBR's range of reds to Hermes.. just personal preference


----------



## romily

momasaurus said:


> Im looking for a red lipstick not a bright as Rouge Casaque and not as brownish as Rouge H (I have matte samples of both). I guess my choices are Rouge Piment or Rouge Bleu. Any suggestions or advice or comparison pix? TIA~!


I tried both and ended up with rouge bleu.  It’s a beautiful bright red with blue undertones (as the name says ).  Rouge casaque was too bright and fire engine red for me. I haven’t got any comparison mod or swatch pictures to share unfortunately but can swatch the rouge bleu later on today for you.

Can you swing past your home store pick up a samples of these two colours to try?


----------



## Holsby

momasaurus said:


> Im looking for a red lipstick not a bright as Rouge Casaque and not as brownish as Rouge H (I have matte samples of both). I guess my choices are Rouge Piment or Rouge Bleu. Any suggestions or advice or comparison pix? TIA~!


This is how Rouge Bleu adjusts on me. 
For comparison I post a picture of Rouge H, how it looks on me.
I haven't had the opportunity to try Rouge Piment.

Rouge Bleu matte



Rouge H satin


----------



## momasaurus

Holsby said:


> This is how Rouge Bleu adjusts on me.
> For comparison I post a picture of Rouge H, how it looks on me.
> I haven't had the opportunity to try Rouge Piment.
> 
> Rouge Bleu matte
> View attachment 4886770
> 
> 
> Rouge H satin
> View attachment 4886771


Thanks so much, Holsby. I have been thinking that Rough H in satin might be what I want, as the sheen softens and lightens a bit, I think. (My sample was in matte.) @romily's suggestion is also good. I didn't realize there are samples of all the colors.
And I will check out LBR - thanks, @Love Of My Life !


----------



## momasaurus

Love Of My Life said:


> I have found for me that the H lipsticks need a little help, JMO
> So I did buy Rouge Casaque (satin finish) & Rouge Bleu.. I have to layer to achieve the color I want with
> other lipsticks .. I much prefer LBR's range of reds to Hermes.. just personal preference


What would be LBR's version of your Casaque/Bleu combo? Thanks.


----------



## Love Of My Life

momasaurus said:


> What would be LBR's version of your Casaque/Bleu combo? Thanks.



In LBR Innocent Red is a matte finish & Passionate Red & Brompton Red are satin finishes..


----------



## momasaurus

Love Of My Life said:


> In LBR Innocent Red is a matte finish & Passionate Red & Brompton Red are satin finishes..


Thanks!


----------



## Pampelmuse

Holsby said:


> This is how Rouge Bleu adjusts on me.
> For comparison I post a picture of Rouge H, how it looks on me.
> I haven't had the opportunity to try Rouge Piment.
> 
> Rouge Bleu matte
> View attachment 4886770
> 
> 
> Rouge H satin
> View attachment 4886771


Dear Holsby, both look great on you! I am astonished to see how pink both get on your lips, but that is allways the tricky part with lipsticks - same colour looks different on people. I found that the colours on my lips correspond with how they look on the inside of the inside of one’s fingertip. Enjoy! More wishes for samples next time I go to the store?


----------



## Holsby

Pampelmuse said:


> Dear Holsby, both look great on you! I am astonished to see how pink both get on your lips, but that is allways the tricky part with lipsticks - same colour looks different on people. I found that the colours on my lips correspond with how they look on the inside of the inside of one’s fingertip. Enjoy! More wishes for samples next time I go to the store?


Good tip about the fingertip trick! Thank you dear Pampelmuse, you are my source of lipstick samples! 
It is a good thing that you can make your own shade by mixing shades from different colour families. 
I am curios about how rouge piment, and amazone would appeare on me. They are verrry red, but I know that the muted shades are not for me.


----------



## Holsby

momasaurus said:


> Im looking for a red lipstick not a bright as Rouge Casaque and not as brownish as Rouge H (I have matte samples of both). I guess my choices are Rouge Piment or Rouge Bleu. Any suggestions or advice or comparison pix? TIA~!


*moma*, I am happy to provide you with this comparison picture! I have posted two of the pictures earlier, but now I have also got Rouge Piment.

Rouge Bleu matte - Rouge Piment satin- Rouge H satin:


----------



## alterego

If I were them...I'd do eyewear before skincare or make-up....but that's just me.


----------



## tlamdang08

The Piano set is here.


----------



## LovingTheOrange

tlamdang08 said:


> The Piano set is here.
> 
> View attachment 4901793
> 
> 
> View attachment 4901795


I wish they had this before! Instead, I bought every single shade separately


----------



## tlamdang08

LovingTheOrange said:


> I wish they had this before! Instead, I bought every single shade separately


I have the LE and some regular. But this set is unique. Only 5 sets for the US. I wonder why ( but now I see you have every single one so maybe the others are like you.)


----------



## papertiger

I chose my Ltd Ed as much for the case choice than for the colour of the lipstick. I'm totally relieved and a little surprised I liked it so much and wore it a lot in the Summer (as @momasaurus said, that shade could be a lot of work - lip-scrub alert). I really like lone of the new Ltd Ed shades but I'm not in love with the case colour so I don't think I'll get it, it's the cases we'll be stuck with, and the point is to be more sustainability conscious (as well as beautiful and glamorous )


----------



## Flowerlily

The lipstick 'Piano'-box € 1500 & a small mirror (available in 2 colors) € 545:


----------



## Meta

Lipstick sleeves per previous post here. (credit image: jerometouron via Instagram)



Pictured is Feu Evercolor, Moutarde in Chevre Mysore, Rose Extreme Epsom, Rouge H Madame and Gold Evercolor.


_*Colors & leathers available:*

Feu, Gold, Bleu Nuit & Rouge Piment in EVERCOLOR calfskin

Rouge H in MADAME calfskin

Rose Extreme in EPSOM calfskin

Moutarde in MYSORE goatskin

Noir in Lizard* (price may be different)_


----------



## Amka

Lip stick case are currently available on Hermes US site:





						Make-up accessories
					

Find the accessories of the Hermès lipstick collection: lip brush, lipstick case in leather with or without mirror. Click and discover them on our official website.




					www.hermes.com


----------



## pkwc2

Piano set is available at Selfridges- https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/ca...ition-24-colour-lipstick-piano-set_R03677497/


They also have 10% off on individual lipsticks (including LE) with promo code SELFCCE.


----------



## BalLVLover

New lipstick case in Rose Extreme. I was sort of surprised it just came in the box with no tissue paper. Just a little card with the leather type and color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

BalLVLover said:


> View attachment 4909852
> 
> New lipstick case in Rose Extreme. I was sort of surprised it just came in the box with no tissue paper. Just a little card with the leather type and color.



Do you find it easy to get your lipstick in & out of?


----------



## Hermes Zen

I purchased four of the lipstick case/holder colors. Feu, Gold, Rose Extreme and Rouge H. A little touch getting in and out but I'm thinking it would get easier over time. Love the colors offered.


----------



## BalLVLover

Love Of My Life said:


> Do you find it easy to get your lipstick in & out of?


NO....I’ve broken a nail trying to get it out . I’m hoping that the leather will stretch just a little bit.


----------



## tlamdang08

Hermes Zen said:


> I purchased four of the lipstick case/holder colors. Feu, Gold, Rose Extreme and Rouge H. A little touch getting in and out but I'm thinking it would get easier over time. Love the colors offered.


I love the box more than the holder   
do you mind PM me the box’s price and the product code please. Thank you in advance


----------



## Love Of My Life

tlamdang08 said:


> I love the box more than the holder
> do you mind PM me the box’s price and the product code please. Thank you in advance




 The product code on H.com is V602910V016 & the price USD is $340 + tax


----------



## Love Of My Life

BalLVLover said:


> NO....I’ve broken a nail trying to get it out . I’m hoping that the leather will stretch just a little bit.




It's a pusher. I will continue to use my Madame case with the mirror but I do like the colors
on this slipcase...


----------



## Sferics

Hi there...I hope everybody is okay and healthy!

Could anyone tell me a little bit about the lip balm?
Is it matte? How does it smell (like the other lipstsicks?) 
How would you rate the care properties?


----------



## NavyRisa

Sferics said:


> Hi there...I hope everybody is okay and healthy!
> 
> Could anyone tell me a little bit about the lip balm?
> Is it matte? How does it smell (like the other lipstsicks?)
> How would you rate the care properties?


I would like to know too. currently I've used Lamer and I love it.


----------



## Sferics

NavyRisa said:


> I would like to know too. currently I've used Lamer and I love it.


I could not resist and ordered one replacement as I have a lipstick. Because of Corona I currently don't use any coloured lipsticks because of the masks (and I barely buy new things at all) and I needed a little luxury-feeling 

 I will report when I got it


----------



## Ulf

Sferics said:


> Hi there...I hope everybody is okay and healthy!
> 
> Could anyone tell me a little bit about the lip balm?
> Is it matte? How does it smell (like the other lipstsicks?)
> How would you rate the care properties?


It's on the matte side, has a discreet vanillaish fragrance and feels moisturizing and soothing when my lips are dry.


----------



## Sferics

Ulf said:


> It's on the matte side, has a discreet vanillaish fragrance and feels moisturizing and soothing when my lips are dry.


Thank you!  Happy to hear it is on the matte side!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Sferics said:


> Hi there...I hope everybody is okay and healthy!
> 
> Could anyone tell me a little bit about the lip balm?
> Is it matte? How does it smell (like the other lipstsicks?)
> How would you rate the care properties?



I have the lip balm. What I am getting used to is that its a little more hydrating than I expected now
& I also like that when you apply it the lip balm bullet is round as opposed to the classic lipstick
shape so it covers your mouth more completely.
In comparison to other balms I've used I'd say its around a 6.
Now because of wearing masks & lips are drier, I think a lip scrub/exfoliant is important, just my 2 cents


----------



## NavyRisa

Sferics said:


> I could not resist and ordered one replacement as I have a lipstick. Because of Corona I currently don't use any coloured lipsticks because of the masks (and I barely buy new things at all) and I needed a little luxury-feeling
> 
> I will report when I got it


Thanks, hope to hear a good news since I really want to get one myself.


----------



## Sferics

NavyRisa said:


> Thanks, hope to hear a good news since I really want to get one myself.



Mine is here now
I tried it on over night and today on a little walk outside (it is super windy an getting really cold and we expect some snow for today).
My lips were a little chapped and rough before and this totally gone - the caring effect is very good and it stays on - I don't feel to put it on again every five minutes.
On my lips the balm is semi-matte but in no way glossy. I would prefer matte but it looks pretty natural and so it is okay for me.
The smell is discrete and light and I would say it is a nice unisex floral-vanilla scent.

Of cause it's totally unnecessary due the abundant offers of good lip balms in general - but it's a little lovely treasure and this is exactly what I wanted 

Merry X-mas to everyone!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good evening and merry Xmas to you all. May you all stay healthy, joyful and hopeful as we close 2020 and look towards 2021. Have many bought these leather lipstick sleeves? I’m so so tempted but the colors are going fast on the European sites. Thank you


----------



## celebrationfl

This is my 1st post. I hope I’m not doing anything wrong! 
I have just seen a picture of a new pink lip balm on a European individual selling website (specialised in clothes).
The outside is pink in the bottom (like the lip balm) then gold then white. 
Does anyone know if it’s legit?
The person says that she can only send the product from Jan. 2nd. 
Thanks


----------



## getbetterwithH

If you want to be sure, wait until you see it popping up elsewhere. I haven’t seen a preview of it anywhere at least.


----------



## getbetterwithH

I just ordered the rouge piment lipstick sleeve. Husband couldn’t believe the price. I told him it at least came with a lipstick‍


----------



## MommyDaze

getbetterwithH said:


> I just ordered the rouge piment lipstick sleeve. Husband couldn’t believe the price. I told him it at least came with a lipstick‍


But they don’t come with a lipstick. It’s just the sleeve.


----------



## momoc

celebrationfl said:


> This is my 1st post. I hope I’m not doing anything wrong!
> I have just seen a picture of a new pink lip balm on a European individual selling website (specialised in clothes).
> The outside is pink in the bottom (like the lip balm) then gold then white.
> Does anyone know if it’s legit?
> The person says that she can only send the product from Jan. 2nd.
> Thanks



Nope that definitely isn’t. There is no such thing by Hermès.

If the bottom is orange not pink then that’s the case for the poppy lip shine. But not pink. And that’s the closest legitimate case.


----------



## getbetterwithH

MommyDaze said:


> But they don’t come with a lipstick. It’s just the sleeve.


I know, but he doesn’t need to know


----------



## NavyRisa

Sferics said:


> Mine is here now
> I tried it on over night and today on a little walk outside (it is super windy an getting really cold and we expect some snow for today).
> My lips were a little chapped and rough before and this totally gone - the caring effect is very good and it stays on - I don't feel to put it on again every five minutes.
> On my lips the balm is semi-matte but in no way glossy. I would prefer matte but it looks pretty natural and so it is okay for me.
> The smell is discrete and light and I would say it is a nice unisex floral-vanilla scent.
> 
> Of cause it's totally unnecessary due the abundant offers of good lip balms in general - but it's a little lovely treasure and this is exactly what I wanted
> 
> Merry X-mas to everyone!


Thank you and Happy New Year to you and all. 
I will place an order this one to try. Thanks.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi. This is probably old news, but maybe it helps someone regardless.

#45 Rose Ombré and the Rouge Piment Evercolor lipstick sleeve


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. This is probably old news, but maybe it helps someone regardless.
> 
> #45 Rose Ombré and the Rouge Piment Evercolor lipstick sleeve



Do you think you will enjoy using it?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> Do you think you will enjoy using it?


Hi,

yes I think I will. 
Lipsticks and Hermès are probably my biggest non-essential downfalls, and somehow Hermès found out about it and is now using it against me. I still think the design leaves room for improvement, but since I was not willing to spent €1500+ on that pop-up lipstick case in the spring, this is a justifiable expense, especially since I will have great fun using it, and am able to use it every time I use an H lipstick. My other loves, Serge Lutens, La Bouche Rouge and Louboutin, don’t fit the sleeve.
Apart from my wallet, this thus could turn out to be my most used H item apart from my Toto canvas tote to get groceries, most of my bags were staying in their boxes this year


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

celebrationfl said:


> This is my 1st post. I hope I’m not doing anything wrong!
> I have just seen a picture of a new pink lip balm on a European individual selling website (specialised in clothes).
> The outside is pink in the bottom (like the lip balm) then gold then white.
> Does anyone know if it’s legit?
> The person says that she can only send the product from Jan. 2nd.
> Thanks



Hi! 
No that is not a legit Hermès lipstick. 
The only ones with a colored bottom of the packaging is these. 

None like the one you described unfortunately.


----------



## Kitsune711

Have the new colors for Spring/Summer 2021 been announced yet? I need more lipstick cases to collect


----------



## Pampelmuse

Kitsune711 said:


> Have the new colors for Spring/Summer 2021 been announced yet? I need more lipstick cases to collect


I asked and learned that the new colours are due in march. They release new ones allways in march and september I was told.


----------



## LuxBoy_AJ

Pampelmuse said:


> I asked and learned that the new colours are due in march. They release new ones allways in march and september I was told.



I was told the same thing by my SA yesterday when I asked about the new colors


----------



## Handbag1234

Any news on when the make up  range will be expanded beyond lipsticks?


----------



## NavyRisa

Handbag1234 said:


> Any news on when the make up  range will be expanded beyond lipsticks?


Would like to know about it too.


----------



## celebrationfl

LuxBoy_AJ said:


> Hi!
> No that is not a legit Hermès lipstick.
> The only ones with a colored bottom of the packaging is these.
> 
> None like the one you described unfortunately.


 

thanks! lucky me I didn’t buy it then but it looked so legit!


----------



## celebrationfl

momoc said:


> Nope that definitely isn’t. There is no such thing by Hermès.
> 
> If the bottom is orange not pink then that’s the case for the poppy lip shine. But not pink. And that’s the closest legitimate case.


Thanks for your help. Though it looked so real...Good I didn’t get it!


----------



## celebrationfl

getbetterwithH said:


> If you want to be sure, wait until you see it popping up elsewhere. I haven’t seen a preview of it anywhere at least.


Sure thing! 
thanks


----------



## Leo the Lion

Hermes lipsticks are addicting


----------



## getbetterwithH

Ladies, I‘m about to invest into my first red H lipstick. Which is the best red in your opinion? Thank you


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Ladies, I‘m about to invest into my first red H lipstick. Which is the best red in your opinion? Thank you



There are 3 reds that I tried & they all have different undertones & finishes & I had to play to achieve
how I wanted them to look on me

Rouge Amazone ( satin finish)
Rouge Casaque   (satin finish)
Rouge Bleu          (matte finish)

But in all honesty they do not compare to the La Bouche Rouge reds which are my favorites
for true depth & color, JMO


----------



## img

getbetterwithH said:


> Ladies, I‘m about to invest into my first red H lipstick. Which is the best red in your opinion? Thank you


I LOVE  Rouge Casaque!


----------



## img

Leo the Lion said:


> Hermes lipsticks are addicting


Hi friend!  Which one is your favorite?


----------



## Leo the Lion

img said:


> Hi friend!  Which one is your favorite?


Hi Doll, my all time favorite one is 54 Rose Nuit Matte. It is a neutral pink I think beautiful on everyone. I did a You Tube video yesterday on them.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> There are 3 reds that I tried & they all have different undertones & finishes & I had to play to achieve
> how I wanted them to look on me
> 
> Rouge Amazone ( satin finish)
> Rouge Casaque   (satin finish)
> Rouge Bleu          (matte finish)
> 
> But in all honesty they do not compare to the La Bouche Rouge reds which are my favorites
> for true depth & color, JMO


Say it isn‘t so I’ve all the Serges and so many La Bouche Rouges, I was seriously eyeing the Rouge Casaque next


----------



## momoc

Handbag1234 said:


> Any news on when the make up  range will be expanded beyond lipsticks?



Blush is still the next scheduled item and they were quite far along (like stores were putting in orders for them) before things got postponed because of COVID. My SA says that they “might” be coming soon so they definitely are still planned, but I don’t know if there’s anything concrete to share yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Say it isn‘t so I’ve all the Serges and so many La Bouche Rouges, I was seriously eyeing the Rouge Casaque next



You likely won't be lip satisfied til you try... go for it


----------



## Podoyogurt

Hi guys, my SA says 3 limited edition lipsticks would be launching in March, + he hinted that stuff to be used on the face would be launching too. Not sure if he means compact powders / foundations / blusher :O


----------



## Pampelmuse

Podoyogurt said:


> Hi guys, my SA says 3 limited edition lipsticks would be launching in March, + he hinted that stuff to be used on the face would be launching too. Not sure if he means compact powders / foundations / blusher :O


Hi! I heared it is going to be blusher, but that was last year, and it should have been in the stores a couple of month. Due to Covid it did not come. Maybe they have changed it to something different. But ”on the face” would be right with blusher. We will see...


----------



## Meta

Three new limited edition lipsticks for Spring/Summer 2021 (credit intel and image: Poplady.mag via Instagram)


Corail Aqua, Rose Oasis and Beige Ébloui​


----------



## getbetterwithH

Meta said:


> Three new limited edition lipsticks for Spring/Summer 2021 (credit intel and image: Poplady.mag via Instagram)
> View attachment 4963508
> 
> Corail Aqua, Rose Oasis and Beige Ébloui​


I like that the colors are more diverse! Also love the summery theme of the colors they all have my name on them


----------



## img

Meta said:


> Three new limited edition lipsticks for Spring/Summer 2021 (credit intel and image: Poplady.mag via Instagram)
> View attachment 4963508
> 
> Corail Aqua, Rose Oasis and Beige Ébloui​


Gorgeous. Another three lipsticks will be heading my way!  LOL.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Meta said:


> Three new limited edition lipsticks for Spring/Summer 2021 (credit intel and image: Poplady.mag via Instagram)
> View attachment 4963508
> 
> Corail Aqua, Rose Oasis and Beige Ébloui​


Oh and they all look to be a Satin finish.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Meta said:


> Three new limited edition lipsticks for Spring/Summer 2021 (credit intel and image: Poplady.mag via Instagram)
> View attachment 4963508
> 
> Corail Aqua, Rose Oasis and Beige Ébloui​


Thanks for sharing. They look fabulous.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Meta said:


> Three new limited edition lipsticks for Spring/Summer 2021 (credit intel and image: Poplady.mag via Instagram)
> View attachment 4963508
> 
> Corail Aqua, Rose Oasis and Beige Ébloui​


Pleasantly retro. They remind my of my fave ballet flats(non H)


----------



## getbetterwithH

I did not go for a
red after all but couldn’t resist the LE packaging of Rose Nuit.
just in case someone needed some more close ups


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought a refill of Rose épicé and when I inserted it I unfortunately forgot to remove the little black cap. Thus I partly destroyed the tip of it. Do not do that mistake!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought a refill of Rose épicé and when I inserted it I unfortunately forgot to remove the little black cap. Thus I partly destroyed the tip of it. Do not do that mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973395


Thank you for sharing!!! I am so sorry to hear what happened.  I have yet to try to replace with my refill. This has been very helpful. Very kind of you to letting us know.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought a refill of Rose épicé and when I inserted it I unfortunately forgot to remove the little black cap. Thus I partly destroyed the tip of it. Do not do that mistake!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4973395



Thank you for sharing. You have definitely prevented me from making this mistake in the future. I am so sorry this happened to you.


----------



## peonies13

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening and merry Xmas to you all. May you all stay healthy, joyful and hopeful as we close 2020 and look towards 2021. Have many bought these leather lipstick sleeves? I’m so so tempted but the colors are going fast on the European sites. Thank you





getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. This is probably old news, but maybe it helps someone regardless.
> 
> #45 Rose Ombré and the Rouge Piment Evercolor lipstick sleeve



Thanks for these! Would you be willing to share photos of what the sleeve looks like with the lipstick in it?


----------



## getbetterwithH

peonies13 said:


> Thanks for these! Would you be willing to share photos of what the sleeve looks like with the lipstick in it?


Dear Peonies,

I’ll be more than happy to, but I can only take the pictures on Friday (5th). So please keep a look out, I hope to post Friday or  Saturday at the latest.


----------



## peonies13

getbetterwithH said:


> Dear Peonies,
> 
> I’ll be more than happy to, but I can only take the pictures on Friday (5th). So please keep a look out, I hope to post Friday or  Saturday at the latest.


Thanks in advance!!


----------



## peonies13

A few questions about H makeup for those of you who own either the Balm or Lip Shine. I'm not a major lipstick person but I adore the beautiful tube... trying to see if I can justify buying the Balm and/or Shine just to have the momentary smile-factor of pulling out a delightful H item multiple times each day even though I'm stuck at home with nobody to see  

- Does Lip Shine look as translucent /natural as H describes? The orange bullet scares me a little!

- Are refills for Lip Shine sold in stores or online? I see refills online for just about everything else but not the Shine. I know it might just be out of stock, but if it's a seasonal item, I don't want to buy it once, love it, get attached, and not be able to purchase again.

- Do y'all think the Balm is worth it?

- Do either Balm or Shine smell strongly and/or taste icky? I'm pretty sensitive but even my "fragrance free" drugstore chapstick (Aquaphor Lip Repair Stick) has a smell so as long as it's mild I can probably handle it.


----------



## Hermes Zen

peonies13 said:


> A few questions about H makeup for those of you who own either the Balm or Lip Shine. I'm not a major lipstick person but I adore the beautiful tube... trying to see if I can justify buying the Balm and/or Shine just to have the momentary smile-factor of pulling out a delightful H item multiple times each day even though I'm stuck at home with nobody to see
> 
> - Does Lip Shine look as translucent /natural as H describes? The orange bullet scares me a little!
> 
> - Are refills for Lip Shine sold in stores or online? I see refills online for just about everything else but not the Shine. I know it might just be out of stock, but if it's a seasonal item, I don't want to buy it once, love it, get attached, and not be able to purchase again.
> 
> - Do y'all think the Balm is worth it?
> 
> - Do either Balm or Shine smell strongly and/or taste icky? I'm pretty sensitive but even my "fragrance free" drugstore chapstick (Aquaphor Lip Repair Stick) has a smell so as long as it's mild I can probably handle it.



I'm the same way. Not a major lipstick person and love looking at the pretty h lipstick cases for a smile-factor while stuck at home.

I have both lip shine and balm. I use the balm more often and will need to replace with refill soon. Light scent. To me not that noticeable but that's me. I love the poppy lip shine. Use just one swoop and it gives me a little shine with a very light tint of orange. Not much orange IMHO just enough for me. I have a hard time with the other lipstick colors because it's bold for my style. I have them but use tiny tiny amount. I wish I was like others here that are gorgeous wearing their lipstick colors.

I have purchased the lip shine refill on h.com. At times it sells fast. I only purchase from h.com but know some department stores sell them also.  Hope this helps!


----------



## peonies13

Hermes Zen said:


> I'm the same way. Not a major lipstick person and love looking at the pretty h lipstick cases for a smile-factor while stuck at home.
> 
> I have both lip shine and balm. I use the balm more often and will need to replace with refill soon. Light scent. To me not that noticeable but that's me. I love the poppy lip shine. Use just one swoop and it gives me a little shine with a very light tint of orange. Not much orange IMHO just enough for me. I have a hard time with the other lipstick colors because it's bold for my style. I have them but use tiny tiny amount. I wish I was like others here that are gorgeous wearing their lipstick colors.
> 
> I have purchased the lip shine refill on h.com. At times it sells fast. I only purchase from h.com but know some department stores sell them also.  Hope this helps!


This is exactly the info I was looking for, thanks! Do you think the balm is "worth it" compared to just an average chapstick?

Also something just occurred to me... have you ever considered having two refills but only a single exterior case and swapping them out? I really love the all white case for the balm and figured maybe I could get the balm plus a shine refill and occasionally swapping the bullet out. It looks like swapping out the bullet is no biggie so is this something others do or just me being nuts  I usually have a TPM handbag most of the time so two lippies would be crowded.


----------



## Hermes Zen

peonies13 said:


> This is exactly the info I was looking for, thanks! Do you think the balm is "worth it" compared to just an average chapstick?
> 
> Also something just occurred to me... have you ever considered having two refills but only a single exterior case and swapping them out? I really love the all white case for the balm and figured maybe I could get the balm plus a shine refill and occasionally swapping the bullet out. It looks like swapping out the bullet is no biggie so is this something others do or just me being nuts  I usually have a TPM handbag most of the time so two lippies would be crowded.


Glad it was helpful !  To be honest I haven't used chapstick in many many years. Of course back in the day there weren't many options.   H lip balm works for my badly chapped lips so to me it was worth the try and have been happy with it. No you are not nuts! I am doing just that!! I love the limited edition cases but can't really use the colors as mentioned before. So, I plan to use the cases I love with other refill colors or lip balm.   I also love the TPM!  I've not tried to take to lip cases but I think it could be doable if theres a need or you are not having to carry a lot more. I prefer not bulging my handbags no matter the size.


----------



## Meta

LE Spring/Summer 2021 lipstick cases with lids on for better visuals (credit: Bagaholic Boy)


----------



## peonies13

Hermes Zen said:


> Glad it was helpful !  To be honest I haven't used chapstick in many many years. Of course back in the day there weren't many options.   H lip balm works for my badly chapped lips so to me it was worth the try and have been happy with it. No you are not nuts! I am doing just that!! I love the limited edition cases but can't really use the colors as mentioned before. So, I plan to use the cases I love with other refill colors or lip balm.   I also love the TPM!  I've not tried to take to lip cases but I think it could be doable if theres a need or you are not having to carry a lot more. I prefer not bulging my handbags no matter the size.


I agree, bulging a handbag is off the table for me!
I'm also glad I'm not crazy to think about swapping out the bullet  Thanks for your advice, I'm going to try to swing by my boutique soon and get both!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Zen said:


> Glad it was helpful !  To be honest I haven't used chapstick in many many years. Of course back in the day there weren't many options.   H lip balm works for my badly chapped lips so to me it was worth the try and have been happy with it. No you are not nuts! I am doing just that!! I love the limited edition cases but can't really use the colors as mentioned before. So, I plan to use the cases I love with other refill colors or lip balm.   I also love the TPM!  I've not tried to take to lip cases but I think it could be doable if theres a need or you are not having to carry a lot more. I prefer not bulging my handbags no matter the size.



I bought several of the  limited edition cases & I wasn't loving several of the lipstick colors so I thought
I would use other shades of H lipsticks that I prefer but I also use the empty cases to carry Advil
so the case can be multifunctional with some imagination...LOL


----------



## cloee

Meta said:


> LE Spring/Summer 2021 lipstick cases with lids on for better visuals (credit: Bagaholic Boy)


Wow I love the turquoise and blush case. Thanks for this photo. I may actually end up buying it just for the case. The lip color that comes with it isn’t something I normally wear.


----------



## peonies13

Love Of My Life said:


> I bought several of the  limited edition cases & I wasn't loving several of the lipstick colors so I thought
> I would use other shades of H lipsticks that I prefer but I also use the empty cases to carry Advil
> so the case can be multifunctional with some imagination...LOL


Oh my gosh this is straight genius. Would you be willing to share a photo of the inside of the case without a bullet in it? I am sorta obsessed with the magnetic closure so even if not balm, would definitely find a use for it like you have


----------



## lifelover

Anyone know how much the lipstick holder in lizzard is?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Peonies, I have your pictures. I hope they are timely enough. The fit of the sleeve is not too tight in my case, as you might see in the last photo. Very easy to get the actual lipstick case in and out.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Rose Nuit.


----------



## peonies13

getbetterwithH said:


> Peonies, I have your pictures. I hope they are timely enough. The fit of the sleeve is not too tight in my case, as you might see in the last photo. Very easy to get the actual lipstick case in and out.
> 
> View attachment 4980788
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980789
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980790
> 
> 
> View attachment 4980791


Thank so very much! These are great and totally "in time" - waiting for my next visit with my SA  

Your sleeve is rouge piment right?

When you say your sleeve isn't tight and it's easy to get the lipstick out, I'm wondering if you wish it were actually tighter? My concern would be the tube slipping out - I'd want it to be a pretty snug fit.


----------



## getbetterwithH

peonies13 said:


> Thank so very much! These are great and totally "in time" - waiting for my next visit with my SA
> 
> Your sleeve is rouge piment right?
> 
> When you say your sleeve isn't tight and it's easy to get the lipstick out, I'm wondering if you wish it were actually tighter? My concern would be the tube slipping out - I'd want it to be a pretty snug fit.


No, absolutely not. It’s tight enough. A few weeks ago someone mentioned that it was really hard to get the bullet in and out. It’s not like that for me. But I cannot imagine the case slipping from the sleeve at all. Definitely tightness there. I think it’s a very good fit, as one expects from H, and at that price


----------



## peonies13

getbetterwithH said:


> No, absolutely not. It’s tight enough. A few weeks ago someone mentioned that it was really hard to get the bullet in and out. It’s not like that for me. But I cannot imagine the case slipping from the sleeve at all. Definitely tightness there. I think it’s a very good fit, as one expects from H, and at that price


Oh yay, I'm sold!! I hope my boutique has one in stock!! Thank you for the help / enabling


----------



## getbetterwithH

Glad that I could enable. Usually, I’m the enabled (?) enablee (?) LOL. Hope they have the color you want


----------



## Perja

I kind of wish I had bought the first case, the one with the mirror!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Perja said:


> I kind of wish I had bought the first case, the one with the mirror!


I’ve had those thoughts, too, but back then I didn’t like that it had virtually no stitches. H is about leather and craftsmanship to me. That case just didn’t speak to me enough. The shape of that case, but properly and permanently stitched together instead of only folded in place would probably be a real winner.


----------



## Perja

getbetterwithH said:


> I’ve had those thoughts, too, but back then I didn’t like that it had virtually no stitches. H is about leather and craftsmanship to me. That case just didn’t speak to me enough. The shape of that case, but properly and permanently stitched together instead of only folded in place would probably be a real winner.


Completely! This new sleeve doesn’t satisfy me for similar reasons.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Perja said:


> Completely! This new sleeve doesn’t satisfy me for similar reasons.


Yes, it’s not much my husband thought I was crazy, and he thought he had seen all kinds of H cult. But it’s fun too. And fun is something currently lacking in everything. And the handling is easy, which is a plus. The leather is thick, supple and looks very sturdy in evercolor.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Perja said:


> I kind of wish I had bought the first case, the one with the mirror!



I did purchase the original Madame calfskin case with mirror & I do like the construction (almost puzzle like)
however, the color range was limited ( Rouge H, Gold & Rouge Piment) & the colors on
these cases are fun, but that is H....


----------



## Perja

Love Of My Life said:


> I did purchase the original Madame calfskin case with mirror & I do like the construction (almost puzzle like)
> however, the color range was limited ( Rouge H, Gold & Rouge Piment) & the colors on
> these cases are fun, but that is H....



Right, well... on the hunt list it goes    Seriously, I'm an easy mark when it comes to enabling  Could I trouble you for some pictures?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi everyone. Those of you who own the lip balm, would you rebuy or rather get the Poppy lip shine ? I’m about to order and don’t want to get both  thank you !!


----------



## peonies13

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi everyone. Those of you who own the lip balm, would you rebuy or rather get the Poppy lip shine ? I’m about to order and don’t want to get both  thank you !!


I was thinking the same. I bought the balm recently which is nice, but was debating if I should also get the Shine as well or just leave well enough alone.


----------



## peonies13

Anyone who has the universal lip pencil... is it worth it? Does it really make the H lipsticks stay on longer as promised?


----------



## Pampelmuse

Today I had a lipbalm ( not H) under a mat Hermès lippstick and it run out into the little wrinkles! I think that the not shiny ones look often very chalky, which I don’t like. I really prefer the shiny ones that sit well. Has anyone experienced the same?


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi everyone. Those of you who own the lip balm, would you rebuy or rather get the Poppy lip shine ? I’m about to order and don’t want to get both  thank you !!


Hi ! I have the poppy shine , but not the balm. The poppy shine leaves a hint of colour and some sparkle, which I think is very nice. So if you want something colourless this is nothing for you. Hope that helps. And: it has the nicest outside colourblocking of all.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi ! I have the poppy shine , but not the balm. The poppy shine leaves a hint of colour and some sparkle, which I think is very nice. So if you want something colourless this is nothing for you. Hope that helps. And: it has the nicest outside colourblocking of all.


I know. The design is beautiful. 
The tint it leaves on your lips, is it noticeably warm in color? Thx


----------



## getbetterwithH

peonies13 said:


> Anyone who has the universal lip pencil... is it worth it? Does it really make the H lipsticks stay on longer as promised?


No I don’t think it does. For me however, it allows me to get a crisper line without any traditional lip liner. So I like it especially for lipsticks that have hard to match colors.


----------



## Love Of My Life

peonies13 said:


> Anyone who has the universal lip pencil... is it worth it? Does it really make the H lipsticks stay on longer as promised?



I have the universal lip pencil & I don't really like it much. It does not make my lipsticks
stay on longer & it really doesn't define my lips whether I use it before applying lipstick
or use it after I apply lipsticks.


----------



## peonies13

@getbetterwithH @Love Of My Life 

Interesting, thanks to you both. I've never been much one for liners so I'm not familiar with why people use them, I figured it was just to get the lipstick to last longer... for me that'd just be a side benefit, but mainly (which I should've put in my original message) I want the lipstick to not settle into my lip creases and not bleed outside my lips. Do you think the H liner would help on either of those accounts? And do you feel it go on smoothly as advertised?


----------



## getbetterwithH

peonies13 said:


> @getbetterwithH @Love Of My Life
> 
> Interesting, thanks to you both. I've never been much one for liners so I'm not familiar with why people use them, I figured it was just to get the lipstick to last longer... for me that'd just be a side benefit, but mainly (which I should've put in my original message) I want the lipstick to not settle into my lip creases and not bleed outside my lips. Do you think the H liner would help on either of those accounts? And do you feel it go on smoothly as advertised?


I don’t think it helps with smoothness. I would live if any lip liner did that. Only balm and well doses exfoliation can help I think. It however can help with feathering. Applying a lip color with a brush instead of straight from the bullet can too.


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> I know. The design is beautiful.
> The tint it leaves on your lips, is it noticeably warm in color? Thx


It is like a faint sparkling hint of orange on my lips. I don’t mind that, on the contrary. Like all glosslike lippsticks you don’t see it much. I use it even on other colours just to give them a little twist.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi everyone. Those of you who own the lip balm, would you rebuy or rather get the Poppy lip shine ? I’m about to order and don’t want to get both  thank you !!



I have both and due to all the mask wearing, I prefer the lip balm as it does not leave stains inside my masks.

Before the pandemic, I preferred the Poppy Lip shine as I liked the little bit of sparkle on my lips.


----------



## peonies13

getbetterwithH said:


> I don’t think it helps with smoothness. I would live if any lip liner did that. Only balm and well doses exfoliation can help I think. It however can help with feathering. Applying a lip color with a brush instead of straight from the bullet can too.


Good to know, thanks! I've never tried a lip brush but maybe I'll up my game down the road.


----------



## Notorious Pink

I generally put some of my foundation on my lips (I use Armani) and that has done more to make my lip products last longer through the day than anything else. I also have been using Charlotte Tilbury's Pillow Talk Pencil and I love the was the H lipsticks wear after that (I use both matte and shiny though I prefer the matte).

I'm very used to playing with my makeup. Lip products are several layers (foundation, pencil, H Lipstick, and I have been using a Pat McGrath gloss on top). That, plus I have a plastic piece under my mask so my lips aren't rubbing against the mask....if I'm not eating or drinking, this can last all afternoon into the evening, regardless of whether I'm wearing a mask.


----------



## Love Of My Life

A tip I received several years back from a mua, is to out line your lips & fill them in with your
lip liner. Apply your lipstick & then go over the edges. This method for me is good for several hours
I have found that Serge Lutens lip pencil #1 works well for me. I am also a fan of Tom Ford lip
products as well.. one in particular called lip sculptor


----------



## getbetterwithH

Does anyone know the release date for the new spring colors? Last year it was March 4th, which is only two short weeks away. I’m just wondering because there already quite a few people on social media who apparently have already bought the colors. Thanks!


----------



## peonies13

Notorious Pink said:


> I generally put some of my foundation on my lips (I use Armani) and that has done more to make my lip products last longer through the day than anything else. I also have been using Charlotte Tilbury's Pillow Talk Pencil and I love the was the H lipsticks wear after that (I use both matte and shiny though I prefer the matte).
> 
> I'm very used to playing with my makeup. Lip products are several layers (foundation, pencil, H Lipstick, and I have been using a Pat McGrath gloss on top). That, plus I have a plastic piece under my mask so my lips aren't rubbing against the mask....if I'm not eating or drinking, this can last all afternoon into the evening, regardless of whether I'm wearing a mask.


Thanks for these ideas... now that you mention it, I'd forgotten I too have put concealer or foundation down first and then applied lipstick, it works pretty well. A while back I started wearing Le Rouge Duo (ultra long wear) by Chanel and it negated the need to do anything because it stays put so well... I find myself needing to remember what works with a bullet lipstick!  

What piece of plastic do you have under your mask? That sounds like a must-have for me. I saw an Insta ad for a mask cup breathing thing a while back but have no idea what it was called.


----------



## peonies13

Love Of My Life said:


> A tip I received several years back from a mua, is to out line your lips & fill them in with your
> lip liner. Apply your lipstick & then go over the edges. This method for me is good for several hours
> I have found that Serge Lutens lip pencil #1 works well for me. I am also a fan of Tom Ford lip
> products as well.. one in particular called lip sculptor


Thank you for this tip. I might check out the lip sculptor! I googled and found a white-looking one (the color is "lick" https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-lip-sculptor/5023998) - do you happen to know if that white is actually transparent to be worn under any color? If it's transparent it could be a great edge definer.


----------



## getbetterwithH

I have received the H lip balm, but I‘m not very impressed I have to say. On me it leaves a white cast and it‘s Notbehelfe most moisturizing balm I have used. Obviously though, it‘s still very visually pleasing


----------



## Deleted member 475773

Idk if I'm required to keep this tightly under wraps (I don't work for H but a close friend does) but the next beauty launch are going to be blush and lip gloss! Blushes are priced at $72 and the glosses are the same as the lipsticks at $67(ish?). Both will be refillable like the lipsticks!


----------



## peonies13

landoboy said:


> Idk if I'm required to keep this tightly under wraps (I don't work for H but a close friend does) but the next beauty launch are going to be blush and lip gloss! Blushes are priced at $72 and the glosses are the same as the lipsticks at $67(ish?). Both will be refillable like the lipsticks!


Oooooohhhh! Love glosses  Can't wait! Anyone know when-ish this is coming? March right?


----------



## Txoceangirl

landoboy said:


> Idk if I'm required to keep this tightly under wraps (I don't work for H but a close friend does) but the next beauty launch are going to be blush and lip gloss! Blushes are priced at $72 and the glosses are the same as the lipsticks at $67(ish?). Both will be refillable like the lipsticks!


Add nail polish to that.  My intel seems to think next year.


----------



## getbetterwithH

getbetterwithH said:


> I have received the H lip balm, but I‘m not very impressed I have to say. On me it leaves a white cast and it‘s Notbehelfe most moisturizing balm I have used. Obviously though, it‘s still very visually pleasing
> View attachment 4998382
> View attachment 4998383



oh, and I almost forgot. My evercolor lipstick sleeve has fit all the color lipsticks but is admittedly too small for the balm. You can get it on, but not off without the help of brushes or pens and vigorous pushing...


----------



## getbetterwithH

landoboy said:


> Idk if I'm required to keep this tightly under wraps (I don't work for H but a close friend does) but the next beauty launch are going to be blush and lip gloss! Blushes are priced at $72 and the glosses are the same as the lipsticks at $67(ish?). Both will be refillable like the lipsticks!


We’d never tell  
very interesting, I would be in the market for a good gloss. Haven’t bought one in at least five years!


----------



## Love Of My Life

peonies13 said:


> Thank you for this tip. I might check out the lip sculptor! I googled and found a white-looking one (the color is "lick" https://www.nordstrom.com/s/tom-ford-lip-sculptor/5023998) - do you happen to know if that white is actually transparent to be worn under any color? If it's transparent it could be a great edge definer.



It's white in color but goes on transparent & it has a tapered point for easy touch ups..


----------



## Flowerlily

Vogue Japan


----------



## getbetterwithH

Flowerlily said:


> Vogue Japan
> View attachment 5004412



thank you for this. I‘ll have the cream blushes and the gorgeous brushes, please


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Flowerlily said:


> Vogue Japan
> View attachment 5004412



Thank you for this picture; I love the pink cases! I cannot wait to try these out! 

Anyone know the projected release date?


----------



## papertiger

landoboy said:


> Idk if I'm required to keep this tightly under wraps (I don't work for H but a close friend does) but the next beauty launch are going to be blush and lip gloss! Blushes are priced at $72 and the glosses are the same as the lipsticks at $67(ish?). Both will be refillable like the lipsticks!



Thank you for the info


----------



## Angelian

Here’s a nice IG video! Included the link, but also some screenshots (please excuse the blurriness).
I don’t wear blush, but love the cases! The lipgloss (although not tested here) is a must have for me.


----------



## Angelian

And the new seasonal lipsticks.
Credit IG: miss_faubourg


----------



## Angelian

Oh and I see the new seasonal lipsticks are available now!


			https://www.hermes.com/fr/fr/category/maquillage/levres/#||Catégorie


----------



## Hermes Zen

I Just saw new seasonal limited edition lipsticks on USA h.com! Placed my order. Hope to get.



			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=limited%20edition%20lipsticks#||Category


----------



## acrowcounted

Angelian said:


> Here’s a nice IG video! Included the link, but also some screenshots (please excuse the blurriness).
> I don’t wear blush, but love the cases! The lipgloss (although not tested here) is a must have for me.
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005880
> View attachment 5005881
> View attachment 5005882
> View attachment 5005883
> View attachment 5005886
> View attachment 5005888
> View attachment 5005889
> View attachment 5005890
> View attachment 5005891
> View attachment 5005892
> View attachment 5005893
> View attachment 5005894



Love these! Thanks so much for posting! Can’t wait!


----------



## Meta

Angelian said:


> Here’s a nice IG video! Included the link, but also some screenshots (please excuse the blurriness).
> I don’t wear blush, but love the cases! The lipgloss (although not tested here) is a must have for me.








The case is adorable but they missed the mark by not including a slot for their lipstick/soon-to-be-launched lip gloss!


----------



## innerpeace85

Angelian said:


> Here’s a nice IG video! Included the link, but also some screenshots (please excuse the blurriness).
> I don’t wear blush, but love the cases! The lipgloss (although not tested here) is a must have for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005880
> View attachment 5005881
> View attachment 5005882
> View attachment 5005883
> View attachment 5005886
> View attachment 5005888
> View attachment 5005889
> View attachment 5005890
> View attachment 5005891
> View attachment 5005892
> View attachment 5005893
> View attachment 5005894



I am happy to see H expanding their makeup line!!
I love blushes. But these blushes are too light for tan skin tones like me.. Same with H nude lipsticks, they completely wash me out. Hopefully H will release deeper colors in their existing line !


----------



## Love Of My Life

Angelian said:


> Here’s a nice IG video! Included the link, but also some screenshots (please excuse the blurriness).
> I don’t wear blush, but love the cases! The lipgloss (although not tested here) is a must have for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005880
> View attachment 5005881
> View attachment 5005882
> View attachment 5005883
> View attachment 5005886
> View attachment 5005888
> View attachment 5005889
> View attachment 5005890
> View attachment 5005891
> View attachment 5005892
> View attachment 5005893
> View attachment 5005894



 I like the carry case for the blush & brush.. Wondering what the price point is? Ay ideas?
Thanks


----------



## cloee

getbetterwithH said:


> Does anyone know the release date for the new spring colors? Last year it was March 4th, which is only two short weeks away. I’m just wondering because there already quite a few people on social media who apparently have already bought the colors. Thanks!


March 1 for the LE spring colors and April 15 for the blushes.


----------



## Angelian

Meta said:


> The case is adorable but they missed the mark by not including a slot for their lipstick/soon-to-be-launched lip gloss!


Yeah agree! Especially since if you are carrying around your blush to reapply, can only imagine you want to reapply your lipstick too? Maybe it can be squeezed in there? We’ll see. 


innerpeace85 said:


> I am happy to see H expanding their makeup line!!
> I love blushes. But these blushes are too light for tan skin tones like me.. Same with H nude lipsticks, they completely wash me out. Hopefully H will release deeper colors in their existing line !


Oh I’m sorry. Hopefully new colours will work out for you.


Love Of My Life said:


> I like the carry case for the blush & brush.. Wondering what the price point is? Ay ideas?
> Thanks


Haven’t seen any prices yet, I’m curious too.


----------



## momasaurus

Angelian said:


> Here’s a nice IG video! Included the link, but also some screenshots (please excuse the blurriness).
> I don’t wear blush, but love the cases! The lipgloss (although not tested here) is a must have for me.
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5005880
> View attachment 5005881
> View attachment 5005882
> View attachment 5005883
> View attachment 5005886
> View attachment 5005888
> View attachment 5005889
> View attachment 5005890
> View attachment 5005891
> View attachment 5005892
> View attachment 5005893
> View attachment 5005894



Rose pomette and Rose nuit look pretty similar. Does anyone have info on these two shades? Comparison? TIA
ooops - I mean the lipsticks, not gloss.


----------



## doni

Flowerlily said:


> Vogue Japan
> View attachment 5004412


Oh love those coral lip glosses...


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I received an email from Hermes today that said:

"Discover 3 new lacquered beauty objects in bright, unique colors. One season only.
Three lipsticks in radiant colors. Beige Ébloui, Rose Oasis, Corail Aqua. A sparkling satin finish to enhance lip shine."

Of course by reading this thread, I already knew they were online.


----------



## Possum

I received my 3 new limited colours yesterday ... yes, it’s another slippery slope!


----------



## Persimmon13

Possum said:


> I received my 3 new limited colours yesterday ... yes, it’s another slippery slope!


Congrats! I cannot wait for modelling pictures, curious about the corail shade and is the finish more sparkly than previos satin ones? The cases are gorgeous!


----------



## afsweet

can't wait for lip gloss. lipstick didn't appeal to me. I'd definitely buy all the nail polish colors!


----------



## peonies13

I recently got this Rouge H matte lipstick and after only a few applications it's all grainy and almost "sandy" on the surface. I bought it from Nordstrom and one of the other items I ordered was damaged, so I'm now wondering if this one was damaged in transit somehow as well (perhaps heated then cooled then congealed?) 

Does anyone else with the matte lipstick have this grainy texture issue? It's (of course) unattractive on the bullet, but the real issue is it makes the color not apply nicely. Please ignore the super awful photos, they're just so I could get the texture to show up. 

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Handbag1234

peonies13 said:


> I recently got this Rouge H matte lipstick and after only a few applications it's all grainy and almost "sandy" on the surface. I bought it from Nordstrom and one of the other items I ordered was damaged, so I'm now wondering if this one was damaged in transit somehow as well (perhaps heated then cooled then congealed?)
> 
> Does anyone else with the matte lipstick have this grainy texture issue? It's (of course) unattractive on the bullet, but the real issue is it makes the color not apply nicely. Please ignore the super awful photos, they're just so I could get the texture to show up.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



My matte lipsticks did this too. Must just be something with the formula. Doesn't really bother me though


----------



## momoc

Love Of My Life said:


> I like the carry case for the blush & brush.. Wondering what the price point is? Ay ideas?
> Thanks


The vogue Japan page shared earlier by Flowrlily has the Japanese prices! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-106#post-34370301

Not cheap...it’s 467,000 JPY for the case.


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> The vogue Japan page shared earlier by Flowrlily has the Japanese prices! https://forum.purseblog.com/threads/hermes-to-launch-skincare-makeup.1007812/page-106#post-34370301
> 
> Not cheap...it’s 467,000 JPY for the case.


OMG that‘s like €3600. I’d rather buy an Evelyne for that


----------



## peonies13

Handbag1234 said:


> My matte lipsticks did this too. Must just be something with the formula. Doesn't really bother me though


Good to know... if it didn't affect the application I wouldn't mind it... Wondering if anyone else experienced the same?


----------



## Pirula

peonies13 said:


> Good to know... if it didn't affect the application I wouldn't mind it... Wondering if anyone else experienced the same?



 No.  My mattes are not doing this.  That’s odd.


----------



## cuselover

Possum said:


> I received my 3 new limited colours yesterday ... yes, it’s another slippery slope!


Can u share swatches or show it looks on?


----------



## peonies13

Pirula said:


> No.  My mattes are not doing this.  That’s odd.


Thanks for chiming in!


----------



## momasaurus

Can anyone compare Rose Mexique and Rose Indien for me? TIA


----------



## momoc

momasaurus said:


> Can anyone compare Rose Mexique and Rose Indien for me? TIA



HTH! Besides the color, the biggest thing is they do “feel” very different on your lips (texture / dryness) because one is Satin and the other is Matte.





I prefer Rose Indien between these two on me. I find it “cooler” and better for my skin tone. In certain lighting these colors may look similar swatched, but once on my lips they are quite different to me, especially in indoor warm/yellow lights.


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> HTH! Besides the color, the biggest thing is they do “feel” very different on your lips (texture / dryness) because one is Satin and the other is Matte.
> 
> View attachment 5009995
> View attachment 5009996
> 
> 
> I prefer Rose Indien between these two on me. I find it “cooler” and better for my skin tone. In certain lighting these colors may look similar swatched, but once on my lips they are quite different to me, especially in indoor warm/yellow lights.


I 2nd that. Rose Indien for me has more finesse


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> HTH! Besides the color, the biggest thing is they do “feel” very different on your lips (texture / dryness) because one is Satin and the other is Matte.
> 
> View attachment 5009995
> View attachment 5009996
> 
> 
> I prefer Rose Indien between these two on me. I find it “cooler” and better for my skin tone. In certain lighting these colors may look similar swatched, but once on my lips they are quite different to me, especially in indoor warm/yellow lights.



They’re both lovely.


----------



## Pirula

May I ask a similar question please?

Rouge Amazone vs Rouge Piment?  Can anyone elaborate?


----------



## peonies13

Taking a note from @momasaurus's post... Can anyone compare the color of Rose Velours and Rose Zinzolin? I know they're different because of matte/satin, just trying to figure out if I could rock either shade  FWIW I'm olive skinned and Rouge H is a great fit for me (well aside from the weird sandy issue I posted about the other day!)


----------



## Pirula

peonies13 said:


> Taking a note from @momasaurus's post... Can anyone compare the color of Rose Velours and Rose Zinzolin? I know they're different because of matte/satin, just trying to figure out if I could rock either shade  FWIW I'm olive skinned and Rouge H is a great fit for me (well aside from the weird sandy issue I posted about the other day!)



i love Rouge H too.  I’m very obviously not olive skinned and I can’t help with Zinzolin, which I hear on good authority veers violet.  But here are some pics of Rose Velours on moi. I adore it.  Hope it helps.  This is a true pink, no violet here:


----------



## peonies13

Pirula said:


> i love Rouge H too.  I’m very obviously not olive skinned and I can’t help with Zinzolin, which I hear on good authority veers violet.  But here are some pics of Rose Velours on moi. I adore it.  Hope it helps.  This is a true pink, no violet here:
> 
> View attachment 5010459
> View attachment 5010461
> View attachment 5010462


Ooh thank you - this is perfect. I really thought between Zinzolin and Velours that Velours would be the one that'd fit be better (and lean darker / more violet like the attached sample image)... but you're saying no? It's a true pink, and not that dark?  

FYI I love it on you


----------



## Pirula

peonies13 said:


> Ooh thank you - this is perfect. I really thought between Zinzolin and Velours that Velours would be the one that'd fit be better (and lean darker / more violet like the attached sample image)... but you're saying no? It's a true pink, and not that dark?
> 
> FYI I love it on you



Well.  You know how these things go.  It’s nowhere near that dark on me.  But almost every lippie isn’t.  My natural lips are pretty pigmented.  Let me find a pic....  



That’s naked lips.  I don’t know if that’s the reason but lipsticks on me are never as dark as they appear online, and that includes Rose Velours.  The pics in my last post are very true to real life on me.


----------



## Pirula

peonies13 said:


> Ooh thank you - this is perfect. I really thought between Zinzolin and Velours that Velours would be the one that'd fit be better (and lean darker / more violet like the attached sample image)... but you're saying no? It's a true pink, and not that dark?
> 
> FYI I love it on you



Oh!  And thank you!!!


----------



## peonies13

Pirula said:


> Well.  You know how these things go.  It’s nowhere near that dark on me.  But almost every lippie isn’t.  My natural lips are pretty pigmented.  Let me find a pic....
> 
> View attachment 5010474
> 
> That’s naked lips.  I don’t know if that’s the reason but lipsticks on me are never as dark as they appear online, and that includes Rose Velours.  The pics in my last post are very true to real life on me.


Fascinating - my lips are dark too, but I figured everyone's are  Thank you for the feedback. Maybe I'll try both!


----------



## momasaurus

momoc said:


> HTH! Besides the color, the biggest thing is they do “feel” very different on your lips (texture / dryness) because one is Satin and the other is Matte.
> 
> View attachment 5009995
> View attachment 5009996
> 
> 
> I prefer Rose Indien between these two on me. I find it “cooler” and better for my skin tone. In certain lighting these colors may look similar swatched, but once on my lips they are quite different to me, especially in indoor warm/yellow lights.


momoc, you are the best. Thanks so much. I like them both because there is no hint of coral, just really pink. So many of these H pinks look orange on the lips. Maybe I'll get both!


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> May I ask a similar question please?
> 
> Rouge Amazone vs Rouge Piment?  Can anyone elaborate?



HTH!


----------



## momoc

And since I’m on a swatching roll, here are the 3 new limited shades 

(left to right in first photo = top to bottom in the swatches. Too lazy to label them lol)


----------



## garçon_H

And here is the latest blush collection from Hermes.


----------



## Rhl2987

momoc said:


> And since I’m on a swatching roll, here are the 3 new limited shades
> 
> (left to right in first photo = top to bottom in the swatches. Too lazy to label them lol)
> 
> View attachment 5011332
> View attachment 5011333


YES!! Thank you! I'm getting all of these


----------



## getbetterwithH

Very late to the party, I know, but just in case someone needed closeups of the LE Rose Pomette from Fall 2020


----------



## peonies13

momoc said:


> HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5011290
> View attachment 5011291


@Pirula I tried both, great colors but just know they're quite bright - for me it was too much


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5011290
> View attachment 5011291



Thank you!  Amazone is so much warmer! Very helpful.


----------



## Pirula

Thanks!


peonies13 said:


> @Pirula I tried both, great colors but just know they're quite bright - for me it was too much


----------



## momoc

peonies13 said:


> Taking a note from @momasaurus's post... Can anyone compare the color of Rose Velours and Rose Zinzolin? I know they're different because of matte/satin, just trying to figure out if I could rock either shade  FWIW I'm olive skinned and Rouge H is a great fit for me (well aside from the weird sandy issue I posted about the other day!)



And here’s my messy swatch to compare these two for you! RV is indeed darker but I did swipe multiple times over for both swatches. HTH!





I should mention now that I have the “piano set” of all colors and have been collecting all LEs. In other words I have everything released so far, I know I know...I definitely have a lipsticks problem (not just limited to H). However this does mean that I will be able to help out any specific comparison requests...so feel free to tag me. Will try my best.

(all photos are taken using iPhone in natural light indoors with no filters)


----------



## innerpeace85

momoc said:


> And since I’m on a swatching roll, here are the 3 new limited shades
> 
> (left to right in first photo = top to bottom in the swatches. Too lazy to label them lol)
> 
> View attachment 5011332
> View attachment 5011333



@momoc Could you please share comparison swatches of BeigeÉbloui, Rose Nuit,Rose Épicé? I am trying to figure out which would be the deepest nude. Thanks!


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> And here’s my messy swatch to compare these two for you! RV is indeed darker but I did swipe multiple times over for both swatches. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5011657
> View attachment 5011658
> 
> 
> I should mention now that I have the “piano set” of all colors and have been collecting all LEs. In other words I have everything released so far, I know I know...I definitely have a lipsticks problem (not just limited to H). However this does mean that I will be able to help out any specific comparison requests...so feel free to tag me. Will try my best.
> 
> (all photos are taken using iPhone in natural light indoors with no filters)



Awesome!  I love Rose Velours.  But it boggles my mind how it is not nearly that dark on me.

I have another request please since you kindly offered.   Rouge Piment vs Rouge Casaque?   Thank you!!


----------



## momoc

innerpeace85 said:


> @momoc Could you please share comparison swatches of BeigeÉbloui, Rose Nuit,Rose Épicé? I am trying to figure out which would be the deepest nude. Thanks!



Left to right = top to bottom swatch. Since these have different cases I was lazy and didn’t label them.








Pirula said:


> Awesome!  I love Rose Velours.  But it boggles my mind how it is not nearly that dark on me.
> 
> I have another request please since you kindly offered.   Rouge Piment vs Rouge Casaque?   Thank you!!



Did both Satin and Matte RC for you! Lighting is not great right now, Rouge Piment definitely reads more blue; not showing up as much in the photo. The official H description for RP is a bluish red and that’s definitely accurate. Also, while the matte swatch doesn’t appear that matte, when it goes on your lips you can definitely feel a difference.


----------



## Pirula

Awesome thank you!!!  Since I already have Rouge Bleu, Casaque may be the way to go.


----------



## peonies13

Pirula said:


> Well.  You know how these things go.  It’s nowhere near that dark on me.  But almost every lippie isn’t.  My natural lips are pretty pigmented.  Let me find a pic....
> View attachment 5010474
> 
> That’s naked lips.  I don’t know if that’s the reason but lipsticks on me are never as dark as they appear online, and that includes Rose Velours.  The pics in my last post are very true to real life on me.





momoc said:


> And here’s my messy swatch to compare these two for you! RV is indeed darker but I did swipe multiple times over for both swatches. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5011657
> View attachment 5011658
> 
> 
> I should mention now that I have the “piano set” of all colors and have been collecting all LEs. In other words I have everything released so far, I know I know...I definitely have a lipsticks problem (not just limited to H). However this does mean that I will be able to help out any specific comparison requests...so feel free to tag me. Will try my best. (all photos are taken using iPhone in natural light indoors with no filters)





Pirula said:


> Awesome!  I love Rose Velours.  But it boggles my mind how it is not nearly that dark on me.


@momoc you are _so flippin'_ _great_, thank you!

@momoc @Pirula I'm trying both... will let you know what I think when I get them. I'll be interested to see how dark Rose Velours is on me (and frankly hoping both skew less pink on my skin!)

@momoc did you literally buy the piano set i.e. this (https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/ca...dition-24-colour-lipstick-piano-set_R03677497) or did you buy them all individually?


----------



## innerpeace85

@momoc Thank you! Going get the Rose Epice and the brighter LE colors.


----------



## peonies13

@momoc one more question, since you obviously have everything, do you find the satins stay on well enough (can you have a sip of water or lick your lips?) or do you do anything special to get them to last?


----------



## momoc

peonies13 said:


> @momoc did you literally buy the piano set i.e. this (https://www.selfridges.com/US/en/ca...dition-24-colour-lipstick-piano-set_R03677497) or did you buy them all individually?



I got the piano set!






peonies13 said:


> @momoc one more question, since you obviously have everything, do you find the satins stay on well enough (can you have a sip of water or lick your lips?) or do you do anything special to get them to last?



I don’t do anything special and I feel like they last well enough! I do generally reapply my lipstick after a meal etc. Also I’m personally more of a matte lipstick person in general, so I’ve definitely used the matte shades more / have less experience with the satin ones...so those who favor their satin shades please feel free to offer more insights! But yeah definitely don’t remember thinking that they immediately disappeared when I used them - I thought they were great!


----------



## Possum

innerpeace85 said:


> @momoc Thank you! Going get the Rose Epice and the brighter LE colors.


Just to clarify, and anyone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Rose Epice is the middle shade.


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> I got the piano set!
> 
> View attachment 5011898
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don’t do anything special and I feel like they last well enough! I do generally reapply my lipstick after a meal etc. Also I’m personally more of a matte lipstick person in general, so I’ve definitely used the matte shades more / have less experience with the satin ones...so those who favor their satin shades please feel free to offer more insights! But yeah definitely don’t remember thinking that they immediately disappeared when I used them - I thought they were great!


----------



## innerpeace85

Possum said:


> Just to clarify, and anyone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I believe Rose Epice is the middle shade.


Yes middle one is Rose Epice


----------



## Pirula

And in case it helps, this is Rose Épicé


----------



## Pirula

@momoc could I ask for one more comparison please?  Casaque vs the new Corail Aqua?  Merci beaucoup!


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> @momoc could I ask for one more comparison please?  Casaque vs the new Corail Aqua?  Merci beaucoup!



Here you go!

Left to right: Corail Aqua, then Rouge Casaque Satin and Matte. The Corail is more, well, coral


----------



## Pirula

Thank you!!!!!


----------



## peonies13

Love Of My Life said:


> It's white in color but goes on transparent & it has a tapered point for easy touch ups..


 Thank you! Do you find the transparent one worth it as a base or do you use something else? 


momoc said:


> I got the piano set!
> 
> View attachment 5011898
> 
> I don’t do anything special and I feel like they last well enough! I do generally reapply my lipstick after a meal etc. Also I’m personally more of a matte lipstick person in general, so I’ve definitely used the matte shades more / have less experience with the satin ones...so those who favor their satin shades please feel free to offer more insights! But yeah definitely don’t remember thinking that they immediately disappeared when I used them - I thought they were great!


Geez _drool! So stunning. _May I ask, how'd you get one? Did you have to put your name in with your SA in advance since they were LE?

Thanks for the input on the satins. Can anyone else chime in on encouraging a satin to last (not through a meal or heavy drinking, just through normal talking, sips of water etc.)


----------



## missmabel5

peonies13 said:


> I recently got this Rouge H matte lipstick and after only a few applications it's all grainy and almost "sandy" on the surface. I bought it from Nordstrom and one of the other items I ordered was damaged, so I'm now wondering if this one was damaged in transit somehow as well (perhaps heated then cooled then congealed?)
> 
> Does anyone else with the matte lipstick have this grainy texture issue? It's (of course) unattractive on the bullet, but the real issue is it makes the color not apply nicely. Please ignore the super awful photos, they're just so I could get the texture to show up.
> 
> Thanks in advance!



I also have Rouge H in matte, as well as two other H mattes. Although mine aren't nearly as bumpy as yours, they also aren't completely smooth. I assume the dots are unblended pigment, but I'm not a cosmetic scientist.  I will say (I should post this in 'unpopular H opinions' threads, that I think the H lipsticks are really poorly formulated compared to other lipsticks at that pricepoint, but I admit to being a lipstick snob with a pretty outrageous pattern of testing, trial and error with different brands. Ultimately I've allowed a few H lipsticks to stay in my collection for the packaging and colours and, in the case of Rouge H, the 'heritage' of that colour, but I won't be buying any more.


----------



## peonies13

missmabel5 said:


> I also have Rouge H in matte, as well as two other H mattes. Although mine aren't nearly as bumpy as yours, they also aren't completely smooth. I assume the dots are unblended pigment, but I'm not a cosmetic scientist.  I will say (I should post this in 'unpopular H opinions' threads, that I think the H lipsticks are really poorly formulated compared to other lipsticks at that pricepoint, but I admit to being a lipstick snob with a pretty outrageous pattern of testing, trial and error with different brands. Ultimately I've allowed a few H lipsticks to stay in my collection for the packaging and colours and, in the case of Rouge H, the 'heritage' of that colour, but I won't be buying any more.


Thank you for your input. I tried a couple of other mattes and they didn't have bumps like this one does... to be fair though, I didn't like those colors so only tried them a few times whereas this one I've applied maybe 10+ times... perhaps the "bumpies" don't come out until more of the pristine surface is worn away? In any case, it still seems like it shouldn't be like this for the price, esp. when it makes application less smooth. I've ordered a satin of Rouge H and will see how that works. I love the object itself so applying is actually really pleasurable, enough so that I'm converted to daily wear despite not ever previously wearing lipstick with any regularity!

Since you're a major lipstick connoisseur can you share any tips to help satins stay on? I think I'm going to try a recommended product - Mac Prep/Prime - but not using two products would be my pref. If you have tips to encourage longer wear (like maybe really wiping my lips off before applying?) I sure would love any ideas


----------



## missmabel5

peonies13 said:


> Thank you for your input. I tried a couple of other mattes and they didn't have bumps like this one does... to be fair though, I didn't like those colors so only tried them a few times whereas this one I've applied maybe 10+ times... perhaps the "bumpies" don't come out until more of the pristine surface is worn away? In any case, it still seems like it shouldn't be like this for the price, esp. when it makes application less smooth. I've ordered a satin of Rouge H and will see how that works. I love the object itself so applying is actually really pleasurable, enough so that I'm converted to daily wear despite not ever previously wearing lipstick with any regularity!
> 
> Since you're a major lipstick connoisseur can you share any tips to help satins stay on? I think I'm going to try a recommended product - Mac Prep/Prime - but not using two products would be my pref. If you have tips to encourage longer wear (like maybe really wiping my lips off before applying?) I sure would love any ideas



Let us know how you go with the satin Rouge H! I hope it will be better. 

Re: staying in place. I definitely wouldn't set myself up as an expert, but definitely an avid hobbyist and happy to share tips from the experience I do have!  

When I don't want to use two products, I apply differently: I put on a full-but-not-thick layer and press it into my lips, first with my lips and then with a tissue or reusable makeup pad. Then I blot any excess, then I repeat that step again with a new layer of lipstick, then I top with a final layer of lipstick. 

If I'm wearing a lip liner with a satin lipstick, I make sure the liner is a 'dry' one (and vice versa - if I'm wearing a matte lipstick, I make sure the liner is a more moisturising one). By 'dry' I mean the kind of liner that you have to pull across your lips a bit and that feels like a real pencil when you sharpen it, not too waxy.

The ultimate stay-in-place approach for me is: layer of lipstick, press and blot, light dab/dotting of lipstick, super light dust of translucent powder, layer of lipstick. With this I don't usually bother with lip liner.


----------



## Pirula

missmabel5 said:


> I also have Rouge H in matte, as well as two other H mattes. Although mine aren't nearly as bumpy as yours, they also aren't completely smooth. I assume the dots are unblended pigment, but I'm not a cosmetic scientist.  I will say (I should post this in 'unpopular H opinions' threads, that I think the H lipsticks are really poorly formulated compared to other lipsticks at that pricepoint, but I admit to being a lipstick snob with a pretty outrageous pattern of testing, trial and error with different brands. Ultimately I've allowed a few H lipsticks to stay in my collection for the packaging and colours and, in the case of Rouge H, the 'heritage' of that colour, but I won't be buying any more.



Do tell please *missmabel5*, which brands are your favorites?

ETA:  in comparison to H to stay on topic.


----------



## missmabel5

Pirula said:


> Do tell please *missmabel5*, which brands are your favorites?
> 
> ETA:  in comparison to H to stay on topic.



Edited, in comparison to H to stay on topic.

The following are smoother and more emollient than H: Chantecaille is a good all-rounder and I appreciate it's more accessible than some of my other favourites. Lipstick Queen had originally a wonderful formula, has changed a bit in recent years but is still very, very good. I often don't mess around with their limited editions, though, which have different formulas and are often dreadful. The Rodin formula is wonderful, and if their shade range works for you, you can't go wrong. Brilliant in winter as they're super emollient.

Better in terms of staying power and comparable to H in terms of colours: Lisa Eldridge is great, and I appreciate that she goes to significant effort to show all the colours on different skintones, in different lighting, to aid online ordering. Unique colours, too. Similarly (where Lisa Eldridge was creative director), Lancome has great colours. Among their ranges, I really only like the L'Absolu Rouge formula, and luckily I also love the case for it, which sort of pops out when you press the top. It contains a small amount of fragrance. Their oranges 66 and 198 might be of interest to those who passed on the H orange.  This video (not in English) shows the case and one of the oranges (the orange is at about 3:15): .


----------



## Pirula

missmabel5 said:


> Edited, in comparison to H to stay on topic.
> 
> The following are smoother and more emollient than H: Chantecaille is a good all-rounder and I appreciate it's more accessible than some of my other favourites. Lipstick Queen had originally a wonderful formula, has changed a bit in recent years but is still very, very good. I often don't mess around with their limited editions, though, which have different formulas and are often dreadful. The Rodin formula is wonderful, and if their shade range works for you, you can't go wrong. Brilliant in winter as they're super emollient.
> 
> Better in terms of staying power and comparable to H in terms of colours: Lisa Eldridge is great, and I appreciate that she goes to significant effort to show all the colours on different skintones, in different lighting, to aid online ordering. Unique colours, too. Similarly (where Lisa Eldridge was creative director), Lancome has great colours. Among their ranges, I really only like the L'Absolu Rouge formula, and luckily I also love the case for it, which sort of pops out when you press the top. It contains a small amount of fragrance. Their oranges 66 and 198 might be of interest to those who passed on the H orange.  This video (not in English) shows the case and one of the oranges (the orange is at about 3:15): .




Thank you!


----------



## peonies13

missmabel5 said:


> Let us know how you go with the satin Rouge H! I hope it will be better.
> 
> Re: staying in place. I definitely wouldn't set myself up as an expert, but definitely an avid hobbyist and happy to share tips from the experience I do have!
> 
> When I don't want to use two products, I apply differently: I put on a full-but-not-thick layer and press it into my lips, first with my lips and then with a tissue or reusable makeup pad. Then I blot any excess, then I repeat that step again with a new layer of lipstick, then I top with a final layer of lipstick.
> 
> If I'm wearing a lip liner with a satin lipstick, I make sure the liner is a 'dry' one (and vice versa - if I'm wearing a matte lipstick, I make sure the liner is a more moisturising one). By 'dry' I mean the kind of liner that you have to pull across your lips a bit and that feels like a real pencil when you sharpen it, not too waxy.
> 
> The ultimate stay-in-place approach for me is: layer of lipstick, press and blot, light dab/dotting of lipstick, super light dust of translucent powder, layer of lipstick. With this I don't usually bother with lip liner.


 Thank you - this is so helpful especially with the detail you shared. I've done the first multiple layer trick but with only a single blot, I need to try your double-blot and a third layer. And your "ultimate" approach sounds pretty genius so I'm going to try that ASAP  Do you use a makeup pad or maybe cotton pad to dust the powder?

Thank you also for your H comparison to other brands!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Teetering on off-top, but hopefully not quite. I love make up, always have, getting ready is like yoga for me, never a chore, and though I don‘t use much, I could never go completely w/o it.
Lipstick (by a wide margin) and foundation are my faves. And now we have compulsory masks for the past 11 months... I know H doesn’t have any base makeup yet, hopefully they will, but do you forgo foundation because of mask wearing? I have a very even skin tone, I just like that foundation makes skin even more even  yet lately, I rather put on a brighter lipstick ( Rouge Indien, Corail Fou, a La Bouche Rouge red) that stays put under a mask rather than dealing with an imperfect foundation and a neutral lip, my previous fave look. the hubby obviously likes me better without foundation, but also never detects any foundation flaws after wearing a mask ( we have to wear FFP2s here currently), bless him.
I know it‘s so superficial, but at 4 ft 11 and with short hair, I like being put together, especially after moving from a big city.
Thanks for your input. To put the focus back to H, I‘m also debating getting the LE Beige or the LE coral. There


----------



## happytrottinelf

Saw the new LE lippies in store today... but held out for the blush and the Rosy Lip Enhancers coming out next month


----------



## getbetterwithH

happytrottinelf said:


> Saw the new LE lippies in store today... but held out for the blush and the Rosy Lip Enhancers coming out next month


Oh do you have a release date for those? I‘m eating my words from above and have already succumbed to the first of the new LE shades earlier today


----------



## cloee

getbetterwithH said:


> Oh do you have a release date for those? I‘m eating my words from above and have already succumbed to the first of the new LE shades earlier today


Not @happytrottinelf but the launch date is April 15. I am also holding off for these instead.


----------



## papertiger

For the new Ltd Eds I can recommend this vid by one of my fave lux make-up bloggers 

kinkysweat Makeup-mashup



Warning, they are dotted through the vid and not all at once, but she's so fun, worth watching for her personality


----------



## Pirula

papertiger said:


> For the new Ltd Eds I can recommend this vid by one of my fave lux make-up bloggers
> 
> kinkysweat Makeup-mashup
> 
> 
> 
> Warning, they are dotted through the vid and not all at once, but she's so fun, worth watching for her personality




OMG she’s adorable!!!


----------



## Pirula

Dear @momoc ,

Could I please trouble you for one more comparison?  I looked but don’t think you’ve done this one...

I’m interested in Rose Boisé and would appreciate seeing it next to Rose Nuit and Rose Épicé.  Thanks!

ETA:  if it wouldn’t be too much trouble to throw in the new LE Beige too, that’d be great!!


----------



## momasaurus

These are the coral/orange lipsticks I have at the moment. From the bottom: corail flamingo, rose inoui, corail fou, orange boite, Tom Ford true coral, MAC cb96 b18 frost.


----------



## momasaurus

@momoc, you are amazing. thanks so much for all these comparison pix!
I think I am finally done (LOL), having found Rose Mexique to be just what I was looking for in the pink department.
However, I bought it as a refill, to put in the case that last year's Violet Insense came in (that dark purple color really did not work out for me). Now I need to make a little sticker with the color name, or I am never going to remember the name of the lipstick in that old case. First world problems.


----------



## momasaurus

LOL, why yes, I *am* supposed to be working.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> These are the coral/orange lipsticks I have at the moment. From the bottom: corail flamingo, rose inoui, corail fou, orange boite, Tom Ford true coral, MAC cb96 b18 frost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018847
> View attachment 5018848



Hmmm.  I have to wonder if Corail Fou might not have been better for me than Corail Flamingo.  Oh well.  Too late now.


----------



## Pirula

momasaurus said:


> LOL, why yes, I *am* supposed to be working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018862
> View attachment 5018863



Parfait!


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> Dear @momoc ,
> 
> Could I please trouble you for one more comparison?  I looked but don’t think you’ve done this one...
> 
> I’m interested in Rose Boisé and would appreciate seeing it next to Rose Nuit and Rose Épicé.  Thanks!
> 
> ETA:  if it wouldn’t be too much trouble to throw in the new LE Beige too, that’d be great!!



HTH! Left to right = top to bottom = Rose Boise, Rose Nuit, Rose Epice, Beige Ebloui. Apologies on the messy looking Rose Boise tube, it’s actually a personal favorite, one of the most well-used for me!


----------



## momoc

momasaurus said:


> LOL, why yes, I *am* supposed to be working.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5018862
> View attachment 5018863



Ok OT but this is amazing hahahaha.

I’ve been thinking of getting a label maker to help organize some stuff around the house. Going to find one on Amazon now...


----------



## Pirula

Oh wow!  I love Rose Boisé!  It looks lighter in the tube but darker in your skin which is exactly what I need.  Nothing like Rose Nuit.

do you feel it reads brown on?  Looks it here.

Thank you so much very helpful.


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> Oh wow!  I love Rose Boisé!  It looks lighter in the tube but darker in your skin which is exactly what I need.  Nothing like Rose Nuit.
> 
> do you feel it reads brown on?  Looks it here.
> 
> Thank you so much very helpful.



It can read brown in yellow lights to me. Not so much in natural lights. It’s a dusty rose to me and I love those types of colors.


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> It can read brown in yellow lights to me. Not so much in natural lights. It’s a dusty rose to me and I love those types of colors.



I suspect it’ll go pink on me too.  Most colors do and that’s fine.  We’ll see!


----------



## Pirula

missmabel5 said:


> Edited, in comparison to H to stay on topic.
> 
> The following are smoother and more emollient than H: Chantecaille is a good all-rounder and I appreciate it's more accessible than some of my other favourites. Lipstick Queen had originally a wonderful formula, has changed a bit in recent years but is still very, very good. I often don't mess around with their limited editions, though, which have different formulas and are often dreadful. The Rodin formula is wonderful, and if their shade range works for you, you can't go wrong. Brilliant in winter as they're super emollient.
> 
> Better in terms of staying power and comparable to H in terms of colours: Lisa Eldridge is great, and I appreciate that she goes to significant effort to show all the colours on different skintones, in different lighting, to aid online ordering. Unique colours, too. Similarly (where Lisa Eldridge was creative director), Lancome has great colours. Among their ranges, I really only like the L'Absolu Rouge formula, and luckily I also love the case for it, which sort of pops out when you press the top. It contains a small amount of fragrance. Their oranges 66 and 198 might be of interest to those who passed on the H orange.  This video (not in English) shows the case and one of the oranges (the orange is at about 3:15): .




*missmabel*, I took your advice and tried Lisa Elderidge. I wouldn’t say I like it more than the H lippies but I definitely love it! Thanks for the tip.




Meanwhile H’s Rouge Casaque & Rose Boisé are enroute.


----------



## img

momoc said:


> HTH! Left to right = top to bottom = Rose Boise, Rose Nuit, Rose Epice, Beige Ebloui. Apologies on the messy looking Rose Boise tube, it’s actually a personal favorite, one of the most well-used for me!
> 
> View attachment 5018968
> View attachment 5018969



do you own Beige Kalahari?  Wondering how it compares to Beige Ebloui?


Pirula said:


> *missmabel*, I took your advice and tried Lisa Elderidge. I wouldn’t say I like it more than the H lippies but I definitely love it! Thanks for the tip.
> View attachment 5019033
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile H’s Rouge Casaque & Rose Boisé are enroute.


I love my Rogue Casaque!


----------



## momasaurus

Pirula said:


> *missmabel*, I took your advice and tried Lisa Elderidge. I wouldn’t say I like it more than the H lippies but I definitely love it! Thanks for the tip.
> View attachment 5019033
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile H’s Rouge Casaque & Rose Boisé are enroute.


This is fabulous! What would @momoc say is the closest H color?


----------



## Flowerlily

UK Vogue


----------



## lolakitten

@momoc if I have beige naturel, do you think beige eblouie is too similar in tone to have both? I realize one is matt and one is satin...


----------



## Meta

Flowerlily said:


> UK Vogue
> View attachment 5019797


Thank you @Flowerlily!

Interesting to see that the tab for brush can also fit the lip gloss (lip enhancer). Just not both at the same time.







Prices per Vogue UK:

Rose Hermès Silky Blush £63
Pommette Blush Case £3020
Rosy Lip Enhancer £58
Blush Brush £80


----------



## Pirula

Well wow!  Lippies took one day to arrive. I love them both!



Rouge Casaque:




Rose Boisé


----------



## momoc

img said:


> do you own Beige Kalahari?  Wondering how it compares to Beige Ebloui?
> 
> I love my Rogue Casaque!





lolakitten said:


> @momoc if I have beige naturel, do you think beige eblouie is too similar in tone to have both? I realize one is matt and one is satin...



Hope you don’t mind me doing both of your requests at the same time since they are all about comparisons with Beige Ebloui. Left to right = top to bottom = Beige Kalahari, Beige Ebloui and Beige Naturel


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> Well wow!  Lippies took one day to arrive. I love them both!
> 
> View attachment 5020367
> 
> Rouge Casaque:
> 
> View attachment 5020368
> 
> 
> Rose Boisé
> 
> View attachment 5020369


They both look great on you!!


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> They both look great on you!!



Thank you thank you!  And for all your help!


----------



## lolakitten

momoc said:


> Hope you don’t mind me doing both of your requests at the same time since they are all about comparisons with Beige Ebloui. Left to right = top to bottom = Beige Kalahari, Beige Ebloui and Beige Naturel
> 
> View attachment 5020415
> View attachment 5020416


Thank you!!


----------



## missmabel5

Pirula said:


> *missmabel*, I took your advice and tried Lisa Elderidge. I wouldn’t say I like it more than the H lippies but I definitely love it! Thanks for the tip.
> View attachment 5019033
> 
> 
> 
> Meanwhile H’s Rouge Casaque & Rose Boisé are enroute.



Looks fantastic on you, and love the scarf pairing! Which Lisa Eldridge colour is that? I saw your photo with H's Casaque and Rose Boise too, and they are also perfect on you. Rose Boise is one of my fave H colours, too!


----------



## Pirula

missmabel5 said:


> Looks fantastic on you, and love the scarf pairing! Which Lisa Eldridge colour is that? I saw your photo with H's Casaque and Rose Boise too, and they are also perfect on you. Rose Boise is one of my fave H colours, too!



Oh thank you *missmabel*!  It’s was my SOTD, Minuit au Faubourg.

The Lisa Eldridge color is Velvet Myth, which is slightly darker and more berry-ish than Rouge H.

And thanks, delighted you approve of Casaque and Boisé.....


----------



## getbetterwithH

hello everyone. Hardly newsworthy, but I exchanged my (BNIB) Beige Ebloui LE for Rose Boise instead. While I would have loved the colorful case, the color looked hard to wear for a pale face like mine. Let‘s see if I fare better with the Rose Boise.


----------



## Perja

And here we go for some more blush pictures:



the packaging is very pretty, I’ll have to admit!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Tavia of Chicprofile has arm swatches of the blushes in this Instagram post: 

I am loving Rose Nuit.


----------



## papertiger

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Tavia of Chicprofile has arm swatches of the blushes in this Instagram post:
> 
> I am loving Rose Nuit.




Me too, unfortunately I have enough blush(er) to sink a battle ship (and wearing too much today). I will severely have to limit myself to one.


----------



## peonies13

Pirula said:


> i love Rouge H too.  I’m very obviously not olive skinned and I can’t help with Zinzolin, which I hear on good authority veers violet.  But here are some pics of Rose Velours on moi. I adore it.  Hope it helps.  This is a true pink, no violet here:
> 
> View attachment 5010459
> View attachment 5010461
> View attachment 5010462





Pirula said:


> Well.  You know how these things go.  It’s nowhere near that dark on me.  But almost every lippie isn’t.  My natural lips are pretty pigmented.  Let me find a pic....
> 
> View attachment 5010474
> 
> That’s naked lips.  I don’t know if that’s the reason but lipsticks on me are never as dark as they appear online, and that includes Rose Velours.  The pics in my last post are very true to real life on me.





momoc said:


> And here’s my messy swatch to compare these two for you! RV is indeed darker but I did swipe multiple times over for both swatches. HTH!
> 
> View attachment 5011657
> View attachment 5011658
> 
> 
> I should mention now that I have the “piano set” of all colors and have been collecting all LEs. In other words I have everything released so far, I know I know...I definitely have a lipsticks problem (not just limited to H). However this does mean that I will be able to help out any specific comparison requests...so feel free to tag me. Will try my best. (all photos are taken using iPhone in natural light indoors with no filters)





Pirula said:


> Awesome!  I love Rose Velours.  But it boggles my mind how it is not nearly that dark on me.


@momoc @Pirula Ok! Overdue update... I got both rose zinzolin and rose velours...  RV is good (but geez it's_ sooooo pink and bright -_ nothing like the H swatches!) and RZ is a nonstarter, not a good color for me  Thank you both!


----------



## peonies13

@momoc Any chance you'd be willing to do two other comparisons? If you're too busy or max'd out I totally understand!!! But if you are willing, I'd love to see 
- Rouge H satin, Rose Velours and Rose Dakar & Rose Indien 
- Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel


----------



## mygoodies

papertiger said:


> Me too, unfortunately I have enough blush(er) to sink a battle ship (and wearing too much today). I will severely have to limit myself to one.


 I can totally relate to that!!! I have plenty of makeup for the next decade at least.
I’ll try to control myself and limit to 2 blushes only (1 pink & 1 peach). But since I’m kinda of makeup brush collector I need those 2 brushes to join my “furry babies” LOL
I can’t wait for these! They’re supposed to be released last September!


----------



## getbetterwithH

For everyone who still wants closeups of Rose Boise  hope it‘s not too cool for me.
I got it because my favorite lipstick shade ever, Rococotte by Louboutin, is sold out everywhere in Europe right now. I was hoping for a similar color. The depth is right, but undertone
	

		
			
		

		
	




	

		
			
		

		
	
 and overall color are not. Still, it looks rather pretty


----------



## momoc

peonies13 said:


> @momoc Any chance you'd be willing to do two other comparisons? If you're too busy or max'd out I totally understand!!! But if you are willing, I'd love to see
> - Rouge H satin, Rose Velours and Rose Dakar & Rose Indien
> - Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel




Here you go!
left to right = top to bottom

Rouge H Satin, Rose Velours, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien.




And here are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel


----------



## peonies13

momoc said:


> Here you go!
> left to right = top to bottom
> 
> Rouge H Satin, Rose Velours, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien.
> View attachment 5031966
> View attachment 5031967
> 
> 
> And here are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel
> View attachment 5031968
> View attachment 5031969


♥️♥️♥️ Thank you so much @momoc  - you are wonderful!!


----------



## Nahreen

papertiger said:


> Me too, unfortunately I have enough blush(er) to sink a battle ship (and wearing too much today). I will severely have to limit myself to one.


The same for me. I must buy a maximum of one. This is provided I can get to the store to try which colour that suits me best.


----------



## NavyRisa

momoc said:


> Here you go!
> left to right = top to bottom
> 
> Rouge H Satin, Rose Velours, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien.
> View attachment 5031966
> View attachment 5031967
> 
> 
> And here are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel
> View attachment 5031968
> View attachment 5031969


I love the 2nd one, Rose Encens for everyday use.


----------



## Hat Trick

momoc said:


> Here you go!
> left to right = top to bottom
> 
> Rouge H Satin, Rose Velours, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien.
> View attachment 5031966
> View attachment 5031967
> 
> 
> And here are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel
> View attachment 5031968
> View attachment 5031969



Very helpful, thank you.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Dearest Momoc, would you mind posting a comparison of Rose satin vs Rose Pomette, and Beige tadelact vs Beige Kalahari?
I already own the Pomette shade and have a feeling that the permanent Rose shade might be too similar.

thank you so much and sorry for any inconvenience!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Is there a comparison between Corail Aqua vs Rouge Casaque?


----------



## getbetterwithH

MalaysianTransplant said:


> Is there a comparison between Corail Aqua vs Rouge Casaque?


It’s in post 1638 3 or 4 pages back. Sorry I have no idea how to include it in this answer.


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> Here you go!
> 
> Left to right: Corail Aqua, then Rouge Casaque Satin and Matte. The Corail is more, well, coral
> 
> View attachment 5012645
> 
> 
> View attachment 5012629



Here it is. Click on "click  to expand" & the image will come up
& getbetterwithH if you click on quote & reply, the post should come up..


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> Here it is. Click on "click  to expand" & the image will come up
> & getbetterwithH if you click on quote & reply, the post should come up..


Thank you!!


----------



## MalaysianTransplant

Thank you! Wow they look super similar.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you!!



Avec plaisir


----------



## momoc

getbetterwithH said:


> Dearest Momoc, would you mind posting a comparison of Rose satin vs Rose Pomette, and Beige tadelact vs Beige Kalahari?
> I already own the Pomette shade and have a feeling that the permanent Rose shade might be too similar.
> 
> thank you so much and sorry for any inconvenience!!



Oops sorry I just saw this! When you say rose satin which rose shade is it? Unless I’m missing something obvious I don’t think there is one just called Rose Satin...do you know what the number is?


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> Oops sorry I just saw this! When you say rose satin which rose shade is it? Unless I’m missing something obvious I don’t think there is one just called Rose Satin...do you know what the number is?


Hi. Sorry, I was talking about #40. it‘s just called Rose and is in the satin shade, I believe


----------



## momoc

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. Sorry, I was talking about #40. it‘s just called Rose and is in the satin shade, I believe



Ahh I see! I believe it’s called “Rose Lipstick”, I can see why you thought Lipstick is not part of the name of the shade and just meant a lipstick lol.

Here you go!

Left to right = top to bottom = beige tadelakt vs beige kalahari





And left to right = top to bottom = rose lipstick vs rose pommette


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> Ahh I see! I believe it’s called “Rose Lipstick”, I can see why you thought Lipstick is not part of the name of the shade and just meant a lipstick lol.
> 
> Here you go!
> 
> Left to right = top to bottom = beige tadelakt vs beige kalahari
> View attachment 5038142
> 
> View attachment 5038143
> 
> 
> And left to right = top to bottom = rose lipstick vs rose pommette
> 
> View attachment 5038144
> 
> View attachment 5038145



thank you so much! That was actually even more helpful than I thought! The Beige tadelakt has just made it into my list I guess


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> HTH! Left to right = top to bottom = Rose Boise, Rose Nuit, Rose Epice, Beige Ebloui. Apologies on the messy looking Rose Boise tube, it’s actually a personal favorite, one of the most well-used for me!
> 
> View attachment 5018968
> View attachment 5018969



Hi momoc.  How would you compare Rose Boisé to Rose Ombré?  They’re both rosewood but the finishes are different.  Wondering if that’s it...


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> Hi momoc.  How would you compare Rose Boisé to Rose Ombré?  They’re both rosewood but the finishes are different.  Wondering if that’s it...



Here you go! They are very different! Ombré is like a nude to me


----------



## missmabel5

Hello all! Does anyone have recently-purchased Rouge Exotique or Orange Boite? I had issues with patchiness in application of the orange-ish limited edition colour that came out at launch, and I think several people had similar issues with Orange Boite and one said they thought it was all the orange shades (it's referenced back in this thread, I'm just too lazy to go look at the colours and conversation).

Anyway, I was interested in the above two shades at the time of launch, but didn't bother to test/buy due to above issue. I'm wondering if anyone has these two and can report if the issue is resolved? I would think H would have fixed it ...


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> Here you go! They are very different! Ombré is like a nude to me
> 
> View attachment 5039659
> 
> View attachment 5039660



Wow thanks!  They really are different.


----------



## smallfry

momoc said:


> Here you go! They are very different! Ombré is like a nude to me
> 
> View attachment 5039659
> 
> View attachment 5039660



Amazing how similar they look in the tube, but very different when swatched.  @momoc, it is so kind of you to provide swatches upon request!  They are so helpful, thank you


----------



## missmabel5

missmabel5 said:


> Hello all! Does anyone have recently-purchased Rouge Exotique or Orange Boite? I had issues with patchiness in application of the orange-ish limited edition colour that came out at launch, and I think several people had similar issues with Orange Boite and one said they thought it was all the orange shades (it's referenced back in this thread, I'm just too lazy to go look at the colours and conversation).
> 
> Anyway, I was interested in the above two shades at the time of launch, but didn't bother to test/buy due to above issue. I'm wondering if anyone has these two and can report if the issue is resolved? I would think H would have fixed it ...



I went ahead and got Orange Boite, so an update in case anyone else had the same question. The matte Orange Boite texture and application are both fine, no patchiness. Definitely no issues like what I have with Rose Inoui (the LE I mentioned above).


----------



## getbetterwithH

After sending Beige Ebloui back BNIB and unopened , I had returner’s remorse so to speak. So I reordered and thought if I didn’t like it, I could always keep it for the LE case. It has an orange ring after all, if nothing else 
It arrived just before the holidays, and am so glad I got it. It’s a complex non drab nude, much easier to wear on my pale skin than Rose ombré  for example.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good evening ladies, I hope you are all having an enjoyable holiday weekend. What is your favorite H red (lipstick) and why, if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you.


----------



## img

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening ladies, I hope you are all having an enjoyable holiday weekend. What is your favorite H red (lipstick) and why, if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you.


Rogue Casaque for me.  It’s the perfect red for my fair skin tone.  My BFF loves it, too, and she has olive skin tone.


----------



## Perja

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening ladies, I hope you are all having an enjoyable holiday weekend. What is your favorite H red (lipstick) and why, if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you.



So far... Rouge Casaque and Rose Nuit. The former because I have been faithful to Serge Lutens’ mat lipsticks since they came out and RC is the only one that has come close in hue AND staying power (lesser but decent). The latter because the texture and tone just make my lips look luscious... and I never thought I’d love that kind of pink, but it’s just gorgeous with that vague darkening undertone to it.


----------



## Hermes Zen

If anyone is interested - I just noticed the Noir Lizard Lipstick case is on usa h.com.  I placed an order.  Will see if I receive it.


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lipstick-case-noir-V602930V08G/


----------



## getbetterwithH

The French/Euro Site, too. Dark blue and lizard currently available


----------



## getbetterwithH

Just because the color seems lighter in real life than on many pictures I have seen so far, I‘m posting my lasted acquisition, Rose Oasis, a very springy vivid pink, not as dark or cool as I thought.






My hubby was pointing out that with the speed I‘m spending money on H beauty -hello brushes and blush(es), I‘m coming for you on Thursday - I could have also worked towards another bag. Horrible thought! I do love beauty, but the bags own my heart. 
But bags are definitely still a birthday/xmas/anniversary occasion for me. Beauty of all my favorite brands are pick-me-ups, especially since last year.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

getbetterwithH said:


> Just because the color seems lighter in real life than on many pictures I have seen so far, I‘m posting my lasted acquisition, Rose Oasis, a very springy vivid pink, not as dark or cool as I thought.
> 
> View attachment 5052542
> View attachment 5052543
> View attachment 5052544
> 
> 
> My hubby was pointing out that with the speed I‘m spending money on H beauty -hello brushes and blush(es), I‘m coming for you on Thursday - I could have also worked towards another bag. Horrible thought! I do love beauty, but the bags own my heart.
> But bags are definitely still a birthday/xmas/anniversary occasion for me. Beauty of all my favorite brands are pick-me-ups, especially since last year.


I'd love one of the lipsticks as I was always known for having a signature red or purple (yes purple) lipstick however wearing a mask all day every day at work lipstick is no longer an option there.
for my very long awaited dinner dates coming up once restaurants reopen for indoor dining (we've booked already!) which of the Hermes reds is the perfect Matt blue/red..bearing in mind I LOVE Mac Ruby Woo despite it drying my lips out.
We cant try in store so I have to rely on recommendation and I know you're a strong lipstick gal.


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'd love one of the lipsticks as I was always known for having a signature red or purple (yes purple) lipstick however wearing a mask all day every day at work lipstick is no longer an option there.
> for my very long awaited dinner dates coming up once restaurants reopen for indoor dining (we've booked already!) which of the Hermes reds is the perfect Matt blue/red..bearing in mind I LOVE Mac Ruby Woo despite it drying my lips out.
> We cant try in store so I have to rely on recommendation and I know you're a strong lipstick gal.


Hi as many colors as I’ve bought, I haven’t fully dived into the reds yet, as I have so many other amazing reds (louboutin, lutens, La Bouche Rouge). Generally, I would say that Rouge Casaque is a winner, but it’s more neutral-warm. Rouge Bleu and Rouge Piment are cooler. I have neither of those, but I’m sure Momoc or one of the other ladies have a good recommendation. If you love Ruby Woo, as do I, you probably would like the original Rouge Louboutin Velvet Matte.  Sorry I can’t be of more help.


----------



## lxp727

Does anyone know if the blush collection is launching in the US on 4/15?


----------



## acrowcounted

lxp727 said:


> Does anyone know if the blush collection is launching in the US on 4/15?


Yes it is.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

acrowcounted said:


> Yes it is.


People who have more experience with h.com can answer this for me. When do new launches usually go up on the site?  I want to get in early to be sure I get the shade of blush I want.  I don’t live anywhere near an Hermès store, so online is really my only option.


----------



## acrowcounted

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> People who have more experience with h.com can answer this for me. When do new launches usually go up on the site?  I want to get in early to be sure I get the shade of blush I want.  I don’t live anywhere near an Hermès store, so online is really my only option.


They will likely be available early in the AM. Other luxury department stores, like Bloomingdales etc, will also be carrying them so I wouldn’t stress too much about selling out. None are LE.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

acrowcounted said:


> They will likely be available early in the AM. Other luxury department stores, like Bloomingdales etc, will also be carrying them so I wouldn’t stress too much about selling out. None are LE.


Thanks!


----------



## getbetterwithH

I have to say, this small launch has me really excited. Must be pandemic-induced, but I’m really looking forward to tomorrow!


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening ladies, I hope you are all having an enjoyable holiday weekend. What is your favorite H red (lipstick) and why, if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you.



Rouge Amazone 

Classic, neutral red on me although I detect a hint of brown in it but still relatively a light red.

I have neutral, light peach skin-tone, high-colour, brown-pink natural lip colour. I can't imagine this colour would not look good on most though. It also makes for quite a good red lip stain very lightly applied, blotted, balm on top. 

Rouge H is too dark for me, Rouge Casaque slightly more corral, better for an olive or cooler skin-tone IMO.


----------



## papertiger

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I'd love one of the lipsticks as I was always known for having a signature red or purple (yes purple) lipstick however wearing a mask all day every day at work lipstick is no longer an option there.
> for my very long awaited dinner dates coming up once restaurants reopen for indoor dining (we've booked already!) which of the Hermes reds is the perfect Matt blue/red..bearing in mind I LOVE Mac Ruby Woo despite it drying my lips out.
> We cant try in store so I have to rely on recommendation and I know you're a strong lipstick gal.



There is a blue-red (Rouge Bleu of course) but Rose Velour sounds like it would be beautiful on you too.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening ladies, I hope you are all having an enjoyable holiday weekend. What is your favorite H red (lipstick) and why, if you don’t mind me asking. Thank you.



Hermes several years back did a wonderful simply called Rouge.. It came in a very simple
gold case & the color was divine.
One of the reasons I was so excited when first reading about H lipsticks, I thought the
"REDS" would work for me. But they don't. I have to mix them with other shades I have
. I have used Rouge Casaque, Rouge Bleu & Rouge Amazone
& I still can't get the red I like. However, I am a sucker for the limited edition cases & now
am using the cases for other things.
There are other reds in the market that are more suited to what I like including La Bouche Rouge,
Tom Ford & SL. But it really is very individual how these shades read on us.
I'm not a blush gal but I did buy the lipstick case with the mirror & just purchased a couple
of sleeves...
Hermes can leave me breathless at times.. LOL


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Love Of My Life said:


> Hermes several years back did a wonderful simply called Rouge.. It came in a very simple
> gold case & the color was divine.
> One of the reasons I was so excited when first reading about H lipsticks, I thought the
> "REDS" would work for me. But they don't. I have to mix them with other shades I have
> . I have used Rouge Casaque, Rouge Bleu & Rouge Amazone
> & I still can't get the red I like. However, I am a sucker for the limited edition cases & now
> am using the cases for other things.
> There are other reds in the market that are more suited to what I like including La Bouche Rouge,
> Tom Ford & SL. But it really is very individual how these shades read on us.
> I'm not a blush gal but I did buy the lipstick case with the mirror & just purchased a couple
> of sleeves...
> Hermes can leave me breathless at times.. LOL


This is a trip down memory land for me because Years and years ago I used to buy that Lipstick (rouge H I think it was called?) it really lasted and was a rich deep red with a hint of brown from memory, and I still remember that simple gold case.
I've noticed since I've let my hair go grey the brown reds no longer work.
Saint laurent used to do a fabulous red but they've discontinued that now. Tom Ford I brought and the colour changed on my lips and not suit me so well.
Due to Covid we cant try lipsticks here (I'd be scared to anyway no matter how much they sanitised them) so trying too buy a new lipstick is a minefield !! (1st world problem huh?)


----------



## shazzy99

getbetterwithH said:


> I have to say, this small launch has me really excited. Must be pandemic-induced, but I’m really looking forward to tomorrow!


I'm pretty excited for this one too! I love lipsticks that are balm texture and glossy. 
Jumped on this morning and placed my order as it was up on the Australia site pretty early. Ordered Rose Tan blush as well, the description sold me, fingers crossed I love them all.


----------



## Handbag1234

Got my order in for a blusher and a lip balm on Hermes.com. I couldn't resist the long blusher brush and ordered that too! Very excited.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Handbag1234 said:


> Got my order in for a blusher and a lip balm on Hermes.com. I couldn't resist the long blusher brush and ordered that too! Very excited.



Hi, Are you in the states or europe or ? I've been watching h.com in states and nothing yet. TIA


----------



## Handbag1234

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi, Are you in the states or europe or ? I've been watching h.com in states and nothing yet. TIA


In Europe


----------



## pinkorchid20

Just in case someone is looking for comparisons. Please excuse, in between meetings and therefore the swatches turned out miserably. I currently have light skin (no tan), yellow/warm undertone. The blushes are incredibly creamy. I think I detect a very faint smell which doesn’t bother me. Slightly flowery/soapy. It dissipates when touching the skin.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

For the US, some of the makeup new release items are on the Nordstrom and Saks websites.


----------



## De sac

Has anyone critiqued that these blushes hardly seem pigmented enough for darker skins? Unfortunately can't try in store but I'm flabbergasted at what swatches I see online.


----------



## acrowcounted

lcd_purse_girl said:


> For the US, some of the makeup new release items are on the Nordstrom and Saks websites.


The application on the models...


----------



## loopymoi

My store does not care the lipsticks so I am guessing they will not have the blush either. Would it be odd to ask my SA to have them ordered in for me? I've been interested in the lipstick as well, but have not asked.


----------



## Pampelmuse

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This is a trip down memory land for me because Years and years ago I used to buy that Lipstick (rouge H I think it was called?) it really lasted and was a rich deep red with a hint of brown from memory, and I still remember that simple gold case.
> I've noticed since I've let my hair go grey the brown reds no longer work.
> Saint laurent used to do a fabulous red but they've discontinued that now. Tom Ford I brought and the colour changed on my lips and not suit me so well.
> Due to Covid we cant try lipsticks here (I'd be scared to anyway no matter how much they sanitised them) so trying too buy a new lipstick is a minefield !! (1st world problem huh?)


Try the color on the inside of your fingertip. It says to be similar to the color of your lips and thus the resultat should be   realistic.


----------



## acrowcounted

loopymoi said:


> My store does not care the lipsticks so I am guessing they will not have the blush either. Would it be odd to ask my SA to have them ordered in for me? I've been interested in the lipstick as well, but have not asked.


Mention to your SA that “I was interested in buying some pieces from the makeup line but I know it’s not carried in our store. Is that something you could help me with or would you prefer I just order from online?” Likely, if there is another H in the same city that does carry the makeup, they will have a runner bring it over. If they have to ship it from another store, they may be less willing to do so due to the hassle vs reward.


----------



## pinkorchid20

De sac said:


> Has anyone critiqued that these blushes hardly seem pigmented enough for darker skins? Unfortunately can't try in store but I'm flabbergasted at what swatches I see online.


That was the first thing I noticed as there was only one blush I thought would be slightly too dark for me (probably workable during summer). My SA confirmed they had noticed the same and that the blushes were supposed to be very subtle, that the shade range would be extending and that 2 shades were aimed at medium and darker skin tones, 2 for very light and the rest for everything in between. Quite disappointing and keen to hear what other members experience who are not as light as I am.


----------



## loopymoi

acrowcounted said:


> Mention to your SA that “I was interested in buying some pieces from the makeup line but I know it’s not carried in our store. Is that something you could help me with or would you prefer I just order from online?” Likely, if there is another H in the same city that does carry the makeup, they will have a runner bring it over. If they have to ship it from another store, they may be less willing to do so due to the hassle vs reward.



Thank you, that was my concern. We only have one Hermes store in my city, actually only one in the entire state. I did not want to have him deal with the hassle of transfer due to the low cost of the items. I will mention it to him when I go in this weekend and see how he responds.


----------



## Angelian

loopymoi said:


> My store does not care the lipsticks so I am guessing they will not have the blush either. Would it be odd to ask my SA to have them ordered in for me? I've been interested in the lipstick as well, but have not asked.


 
From what I understand, they can’t. I asked my SA if he could do a transfer (a lipstick at the time), but he said they aren’t allowed to sell them/can’t ring them up thus also can’t order. The other boutique in my town does carry the make-up line, but for now I’ve only ordered online.
But perhaps as with most things H it varies, never hurts to ask your SA.


----------



## Pampelmuse

loopymoi said:


> My store does not care the lipsticks so I am guessing they will not have the blush either. Would it be odd to ask my SA to have them ordered in for me? I've been interested in the lipstick as well, but have not asked.


Except for the special editions there are samples of all the other shades provided in the H stores carrying make-up. They lasted a week, so plenty of time to check the color. Ask if they can send you those samples with the little lipbrushes provided. That way it is much easier to decide whether you like it or not.


----------



## img

loopymoi said:


> My store does not care the lipsticks so I am guessing they will not have the blush either. Would it be odd to ask my SA to have them ordered in for me? I've been interested in the lipstick as well, but have not asked.


My SA advised me to order makeup directly online, and her store carries it.  She has ordered Twilly and other small items for me so I took her advice regarding the makeup.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

De sac said:


> Has anyone critiqued that these blushes hardly seem pigmented enough for darker skins? Unfortunately can't try in store but I'm flabbergasted at what swatches I see online.


I ordered Rose Nuit, which is one of the darker shades, because the swatches made all of them seem very subtle, and I like some color on my cheeks.  I am medium-ish in skin tone, but on the lighter side of medium. I am lighter than the models shown wearing that color in the product photos.  Nevertheless, I will do multi-layer swatches to at least see if the color is buildable, which would hopefully make it work for darker skin. It looks buildable. On Saks site, the models wearing Rose Nuit are both women of color. I think there are only two really dark shades like this in the bunch. They could have definitely done better in the shade range department.


----------



## lolakitten

Holt Renfrew in Canada has them up, but H.com doesn’t. I prefer to order via H directly, as they use more reliable shipping... I wonder what the delay is 
I’m actually more interested in the balm. The blushes look nice but I feel like I have a full blush wardrobe of Tom Ford. I’ll probably wait to see swatches to see if there’s any true must haves.


----------



## acrowcounted

lolakitten said:


> Holt Renfrew in Canada has them up, but H.com doesn’t. I prefer to order via H directly, as they use more reliable shipping... I wonder what the delay is
> I’m actually more interested in the balm. The blushes look nice but I feel like I have a full blush wardrobe of Tom Ford. I’ll probably wait to see swatches to see if there’s any true must haves.


They are on H USA now...


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just ordered.. look for Rose blusher & it will come up on H.com
Blush brush is $100.. the color bands on the brush is white/soft pink
Blush compact is $77.. I ordered Rose Ombre


----------



## smallfry

Tinted Lip Balms!  I just ordered the Rose Tan.


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> This is a trip down memory land for me because Years and years ago I used to buy that Lipstick (rouge H I think it was called?) it really lasted and was a rich deep red with a hint of brown from memory, and I still remember that simple gold case.
> I've noticed since I've let my hair go grey the brown reds no longer work.
> Saint laurent used to do a fabulous red but they've discontinued that now. Tom Ford I brought and the colour changed on my lips and not suit me so well.
> Due to Covid we cant try lipsticks here (I'd be scared to anyway no matter how much they sanitised them) so trying too buy a new lipstick is a minefield !! (1st world problem huh?)



Rouge was just the perfect shade of red. I don't do well with orange reds although I do like them
My skin is very fair with pink undertones
A blue red works much better for me & in general LBR, Tom Ford, Dior & reds fit the bill
The main reason I like LBR reds is that they offer a fuller more focused range of reds, IMO
I mix several of the Hermes shades to achieve the colour I am looking for.
I also think Hermes needs to diversify their colours, JMO
I also think with letting your hair go gray, a more vibrant unexpected colour would look great so
I can see why you like Serge


----------



## Livia1

pinkorchid20 said:


> Just in case someone is looking for comparisons. Please excuse, in between meetings and therefore the swatches turned out miserably. I currently have light skin (no tan), yellow/warm undertone. The blushes are incredibly creamy. I think I detect a very faint smell which doesn’t bother me. Slightly flowery/soapy. It dissipates when touching the skin.
> View attachment 5055954
> View attachment 5055955
> View attachment 5055956
> View attachment 5055957
> View attachment 5055958
> View attachment 5055959



Oh, I couldn't decide between Rose Plume and Rose Ombre. Ended up ordering Ombre as I thought it would be a subtle and neutral pink, but I am now thinking it is much too dark and brown 

From your swatches Rose Pommette looks lighter than Rose Plume, is this right?


----------



## pinkorchid20

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I couldn't decide between Rose Plume and Rose Ombre. Ended up ordering Ombre as I thought it would be a subtle and neutral pink, but I am now thinking it is much too dark and brown
> 
> From your swatches Rose Pommette looks lighter than Rose Plume, is this right?


I would say Ombré is a lovely rosewood  Quite subtle and neutral. But definitely with a slight plum undertone.

I would actually categorize Plume as lighter than Pommette but the difference is minimal, more of a different undertone.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Rose Plume looks so nice, beautiful blush color. I have only ordered the blush brush, admittedly only for its looks, and a Rose Tan Lip Enhancer. Both have already shipped, so I hope to receive them already tomorrow. I have to do some soul searching about the blushes . I do like them, but I haven‘t worn blush in 5 years. I‘m so pale, I feel I always look clownish with any color. But with the beautiful H packaging, I‘ll probably order Plume, Pomette and Ombré


----------



## Hermes Zen

I ordered all 3 tinted lip balm. Couldn't decide and they all looked very nice. Love the cases too to add to my h case collection.  

Ordered the rose plume and rose ombre blush, the short and long brushes. Where I stopped was the super cute rose extreme h beauty power bag. I just couldn't push the button on $3,750.   If anyone purchases it, please let us know your thoughts. TIA


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes Zen said:


> I ordered all 3 tinted lip balm. Couldn't decide and they all looked very nice. Love the cases too to add to my h case collection.
> 
> Ordered the rose plume and rose ombre blush, the short and long brushes. Where I stopped was the super cute rose extreme h beauty power bag. I just couldn't push the button on $3,750.   If anyone purchases it, please let us know your thoughts. TIA



I loved it but couldn't push that "buy button" either...


----------



## Livia1

pinkorchid20 said:


> I would say Ombré is a lovely rosewood  Quite subtle and neutral. But definitely with a slight plum undertone.
> 
> I would actually categorize Plume as lighter than Pommette but the difference is minimal, more of a different undertone.



I did think Plume should be lighter than Pommette which is why I was a bit surprised. They both look really lovely though.
I do think I made a mistake with Rose Ombre as I'm NW15. Hoping I can make it work with a light brush.


----------



## Handbag1234

Livia1 said:


> Oh, I couldn't decide between Rose Plume and Rose Ombre. Ended up ordering Ombre as I thought it would be a subtle and neutral pink, but I am now thinking it is much too dark and brown
> 
> From your swatches Rose Pommette looks lighter than Rose Plume, is this right?



I did same for similar reasons and am also questioning my decision.


----------



## img

I just ordered the Lip Balm in Rose D'Ete.  I almost ordered the Rose Tan as well.


----------



## pinkorchid20

Livia1 said:


> I did think Plume should be lighter than Pommette which is why I was a bit surprised. They both look really lovely though.
> I do think I made a mistake with Rose Ombre as I'm NW15. Hoping I can make it work with a light brush.


I‘m NC20 at the moment for your orientation. My SA has a red/cool undertone and she wore Ombré which brought out the redness of her skin but she is darker than 15, more around 30 I would say. I could imagine it looking lovely on lighter skin, a quite universal tone. I am not sure about the return policies where you are located, but over here we can’t return used makeup. I basically also purchased blind in store as we‘re not allowed to swatch or try on. If one of them won’t work for me, I’ll probably try topping it up with a very light rosy blush or a pink-toned highlighter. That usually does the trick for me. Hope you can make Ombré work for you!


----------



## Livia1

Handbag1234 said:


> I did same for similar reasons and am also questioning my decision.



They discription does say:  A subtle, celestial pink in chiaroscuro, between shade and color. 

Let´s hope it works for both of us!

Not even sure why I had to buy it online as I could have visited the store on Monday, I think I momentarily forgot that stores are open again


----------



## Livia1

pinkorchid20 said:


> I‘m NC20 at the moment for your orientation. My SA has a red/cool undertone and she wore Ombré which brought out the redness of her skin but she is darker than 15, more around 30 I would say. I could imagine it looking lovely on lighter skin, a quite universal tone. I am not sure about the return policies where you are located, but over here we can’t return used makeup. I basically also purchased blind in store as we‘re not allowed to swatch or try on. If one of them won’t work for me, I’ll probably try topping it up with a very light rosy blush or a pink-toned highlighter. That usually does the trick for me. Hope you can make Ombré work for you!




I don't like the idea of returning used makeup. Also, I'm in Europe so that is a definite no. I actually wrote to Hermes costumer service to ask if I could change the order to Plume, so I might get lucky as they haven't shippied it yet. If not, it might still work for me in the summer. I saw some pics on insta where it looked less dark but as you say, still a plum undertone.
I also ordered the tinted lip balm in Rose Tan, looks so lovely!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Livia1 said:


> I did think Plume should be lighter than Pommette which is why I was a bit surprised. They both look really lovely though.
> I do think I made a mistake with Rose Ombre as I'm NW15. Hoping I can make it work with a light brush.


Same here, I wanted Rose Ombré for the undertone but went with Plume instead, as it looks like the lightest. I also liked Pomette and Rose Blush from the pictures but didn‘t dare order those for the same reason. I need more pictures or swatches first, I guess. And then I also got the travel brush - too cute to pass and very reasonably priced.


----------



## Livia1

getbetterwithH said:


> Same here, I wanted Rose Ombré for the undertone but went with Plume instead, as it looks like the lightest. I also liked Pomette and Rose Blush from the pictures but didn‘t dare order those for the same reason. I need more pictures or swatches first, I guess. And then I also got the travel brush - too cute to pass and very reasonably priced.



Yes, Pommette and Blush looks lovely too.
And I already regret not getting a brush, they are so pretty!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Livia1 said:


> Yes, Pommette and Blush looks lovely too.
> And I already regret not getting a brush, they are so pretty!


I‘ll post my impression of the two brushes. I have lots of Suqqu brushes, so Hermès is up against steep competition. I‘m really interested to see how the brushes are. The lip brush at least is very well made and looks just like when I got it in March 2020, and while I clean them everyday, I don‘t baby my brushes.


----------



## Meta

H Beaute Powder Bag (3000€/£3000/$3750): https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/h-beaute-powder-bag-H082528CCI6/


----------



## getbetterwithH

Meta said:


> H Beaute Powder Bag (3000€/£3000/$3750): https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/h-beaute-powder-bag-H082528CCI6/
> 
> View attachment 5056945
> View attachment 5056946


Le sigh. But when I tried to show pictures to my husband he found about 300 reasons why bags need to be able to carry actual stuff. Not mini brushes and a small blush case, but, according to his understanding and my smallest bag, keys, phone and if not a wallet, at least a Calvi. I hate when he’s right.I’m not the kind of person to cart blush (or anything but lipstick) around anyway. But I would love to see it in action on some of you ladies. The color is perfect for the style of the bag.


----------



## smallfry

The tinted lip balms are now being called "Rosy Lip Enhancers"!  I guess it does sound more unique, more H!


----------



## Possum

My order arrived today. I bought the 3 "Rosy Lip Enhancers", the Rose Plume and Rose Ombre blushes and the full sized blush brush.
Sorry it's too dark to take photos this evening but I'll try to upload some tomorrow. (Aussie time)


----------



## getbetterwithH

FedEx just brought the full size brush and the Rose Tan Lip Enhancer. Have to finish wrangling with DD about home schooling and then I‘ll unwrap everything. Sadly, I will have to wait for the blush till Monday because I was still so undecided when I ordered the above


----------



## Possum

Ok still up, bad lighting and all, I couldn’t resist taking a quick pic


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

YouTube videos about the new products are slowly trickling in. This gal gives her impressions of Rose Pommette and one of the lip enhancers.  For those who were wondering if these work on darker skin tones, note this YouTuber has a what I would call a deeper tan color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> I‘ll post my impression of the two brushes. I have lots of Suqqu brushes, so Hermès is up against steep competition. I‘m really interested to see how the brushes are. The lip brush at least is very well made and looks just like when I got it in March 2020, and while I clean them everyday, I don‘t baby my brushes.



Suqqu & Chikuhodo are the premier brushes & agree there is stiff competition there.
I also have the H lip brush but I prefer the others & I have the Z series from Chikuhudo
& a special series that was done a number of years ago & they will likely outlive me.. LOL


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Le sigh. But when I tried to show pictures to my husband he found about 300 reasons why bags need to be able to carry actual stuff. Not mini brushes and a small blush case, but, according to his understanding and my smallest bag, keys, phone and if not a wallet, at least a Calvi. I hate when he’s right.I’m not the kind of person to cart blush (or anything but lipstick) around anyway. But I would love to see it in action on some of you ladies. The color is perfect for the style of the bag.



In this case I agree with him & while I would also enjoy having this treasure, I would much
rather put the $'s into something more useful & practical..


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Another YouTuber with darker skin reviewing Rose Pommette:


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This review is in German, but she does hand and cheek swatches of four shades of the blush:


----------



## getbetterwithH

Better later than never. Happy weekend, everyone.
This is the full size 
brush and the Rose Tan (49) Lip Enhancer.
The brush is again really well made. Even for a blush brush, it‘s on the small side, with a noticeable angle. The bristles are made of goat hair. They are not the softest. There, I said it. I personally am not the biggest fan of goat hair in general, and if your skin has ever been touched by the soft squirrel hairs of a Suqqu Brush,  it‘s hard to go back.






the Lip Enhancer is just that. So glad I took the Rose Tan since I think it still has the most pigment. The feel and texture is nice. Overall I think they are a good compliment to the blush release, especially in times where more find it hard to wear brighter lip colors underneath a mask.
My second shipment is delayed, so I won’t have a chance to play with the actual blush yet.


----------



## De sac

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Another YouTuber with darker skin reviewing Rose Pommette:



Thank you! She agrees they could have gone darker (which I understand from a previous post there will be in next release) but it looks stunning on her.

It's just very surprising given they are known for colour and the lipsticks have a wide range of pigments. Looking forward to trying!


----------



## Livia1

getbetterwithH said:


> Better later than never. Happy weekend, everyone.
> This is the full size
> brush and the Rose Tan (49) Lip Enhancer.
> The brush is again really well made. Even for a blush brush, it‘s on the small side, with a noticeable angle. The bristles are made of goat hair. They are not the softest. There, I said it. I personally am not the biggest fan of goat hair in general, and if your skin has ever been touched by the soft squirrel hairs of a Suqqu Brush,  it‘s hard to go back.
> 
> View attachment 5058013
> View attachment 5058014
> View attachment 5058015
> View attachment 5058016
> 
> the Lip Enhancer is just that. So glad I took the Rose Tan since I think it still has the most pigment. The feel and texture is nice. Overall I think they are a good compliment to the blush release, especially in times where more find it hard to wear brighter lip colors underneath a mask.
> My second shipment is delayed, so I won’t have a chance to play with the actual blush yet.



I chose the Lip Enhancer in Tan for the same reason, can't wait to get mine on Monday!
That brush is so pretty.
And may I ask, what is the nail polish you're wearing? It is really lovely!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Livia1 said:


> I chose the Lip Enhancer in Tan for the same reason, can't wait to get mine on Monday!
> That brush is so pretty.
> And may I ask, what is the nail polish you're wearing? It is really lovely!


Oh thank you. It‘s actually a gel that I get done every 2 weeks at a nail studio. Since I like my nails short, we get away with a thin application of all the layers so it looks more like regular polish. But I have an active kid and animals, so nail polish wouldn‘t stand a chance. I also have this on my toes, and I haven‘t had a chipped nail in years


----------



## Livia1

getbetterwithH said:


> Oh thank you. It‘s actually a gel that I get done every 2 weeks at a nail studio. Since I like my nails short, we get away with a thin application of all the layers so it looks more like regular polish. But I have an active kid and animals, so nail polish wouldn‘t stand a chance. I also have this on my toes, and I haven‘t had a chipped nail in years



Oh, thanks, I know nothing about nail gel. I'm a bit behind in that area   Still just nail polish for me.
It's a very lovely colour!


----------



## getbetterwithH

LOL. I just wanted to avoid calling them for what they are. I think, without being a chemical engineer, that any gel nail done is what you used to call acrylics, which can have a bad reputation. But I get mine done like this for the past 16 years (yikes), and it really works for me. The nails always look pleasant and yet are virtually indestructible. You just have to find the right person who understands that you really want a very thin design. We‘ve moved a lot in that time, and not every place offering gel nails is willing to do something different to what they are used to. It‘s like finding a good hair stylist who understands what YOU want.


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> H Beaute Powder Bag (3000€/£3000/$3750): https://www.hermes.com/ie/en/product/h-beaute-powder-bag-H082528CCI6/
> 
> View attachment 5056945
> View attachment 5056946



For that price you would have thought they'd be somewhere for a lipstick and lip brush too.

Love the colour/shape though


----------



## Love Of My Life

Livia1 said:


> Oh, thanks, I know nothing about nail gel. I'm a bit behind in that area   Still just nail polish for me.
> It's a very lovely colour!



I'm with you about nail polish.. Gel nails, acrylics & whatever other name they go by, are not
for me. I like a short well groomed red polished set of nails or a hand with soft nude.
It is also very hard even to find a consistent manicurist much less a nail technician to do
this, JMO..
But your nails do look good....


----------



## splurgetothemax

getbetterwithH said:


> Better later than never. Happy weekend, everyone.
> This is the full size
> brush and the Rose Tan (49) Lip Enhancer.
> The brush is again really well made. Even for a blush brush, it‘s on the small side, with a noticeable angle. The bristles are made of goat hair. They are not the softest. There, I said it. I personally am not the biggest fan of goat hair in general, and if your skin has ever been touched by the soft squirrel hairs of a Suqqu Brush,  it‘s hard to go back.
> 
> View attachment 5058013
> View attachment 5058014
> View attachment 5058015
> View attachment 5058016
> 
> the Lip Enhancer is just that. So glad I took the Rose Tan since I think it still has the most pigment. The feel and texture is nice. Overall I think they are a good compliment to the blush release, especially in times where more find it hard to wear brighter lip colors underneath a mask.
> My second shipment is delayed, so I won’t have a chance to play with the actual blush yet.


Hello,
I am just curious, does the pink stripe on the brush matches with the pink stripe on the lip enhancer of Rose Tan? Iam interested in buying the lip enhancer that has matching pink stripe with the brush. I thought it would be neat. Thank you!


----------



## getbetterwithH

splurgetothemax said:


> Hello,
> I am just curious, does the pink stripe on the brush matches with the pink stripe on the lip enhancer of Rose Tan? Iam interested in buying the lip enhancer that has matching pink stripe with the brush. I thought it would be neat. Thank you!



i think it might be the Rose d‘Eté. The Rose Tan is darker with a different undertone I‘d say


----------



## Meta

Crapples said:


> This is so gorgeous. I've never seen this style! Is it new?


It's created for Hermès blushes (new product) which was just launched on the 15th.


----------



## Love Of My Life

_The Hermes blush is already up on Ebay for $94.99.. unbelievable..._


----------



## gagabag

Has anyone tried the rose poivre blush that is supposed to be limited in Asia?


----------



## bagshopr

I can't believe I caved and ordered the Rose Pommette blush.


----------



## TeeCee77

Just score a few of the new goodies


----------



## splurgetothemax

getbetterwithH said:


> i think it might be the Rose d‘Eté. The Rose Tan is darker with a different undertone I‘d say


I was debating between Rose Tan and Rose d'Ete and you just confirmed it was the Rose d'Ete. Thanks!


----------



## MooMooVT

So I'm torn between Rose Nuit and Rose Pommette. I'm a 52yo pasty Irish complexion (blue eyes, dark brown hair, and rosacea). I'm leaning toward Rose Nuit but based on the online photos - I can't tell. The closest Hermes store is in Houston (I'm in Austin) and I'm not getting there anytime soon. Any thoughts or suggestions from those who own either? I know it's a tall order. TIA!


----------



## cloee

TeeCee77 said:


> Just score a few of the new goodies


Love this. This is pretty much the same items I got, waiting for mine to arrive. 
 Is there a big difference in the brushes? The travel one is apparently synthetic and not goat hair. Just curious. Thanks


----------



## getbetterwithH

MooMooVT said:


> So I'm torn between Rose Nuit and Rose Pommette. I'm a 52yo pasty Irish complexion (blue eyes, dark brown hair, and rosacea). I'm leaning toward Rose Nuit but based on the online photos - I can't tell. The closest Hermes store is in Houston (I'm in Austin) and I'm not getting there anytime soon. Any thoughts or suggestions from those who own either? I know it's a tall order. TIA!


Hi. From what I have seen so far, I‘d say it’s just like with the lipsticks. The Nuit has a cooler undertone and is more muted, the Pomette is warmer and brighter.


----------



## papertiger

MooMooVT said:


> So I'm torn between Rose Nuit and Rose Pommette. I'm a 52yo pasty Irish complexion (blue eyes, dark brown hair, and rosacea). I'm leaning toward Rose Nuit but based on the online photos - I can't tell. The closest Hermes store is in Houston (I'm in Austin) and I'm not getting there anytime soon. Any thoughts or suggestions from those who own either? I know it's a tall order. TIA!



Go for the one that you'd normally be drawn to and know you'll use.

I know that means you'll already have blush/blusher similar but it also means it won't (necessarily) be stuck in the back of a draw. I say this as someone who went through their makeup collection yesterday evening thinking which H blush and found another 3 blushers I'd forgotten about and 3 (very orange-y) bronzers. I don't even remember buying the bronzers.


----------



## papertiger

Blush colours (haven't seen all as available yet)

UK price £63 - all refillable 








 19 Rose Abricot





 23 Rose Blush





 28 Rose Plume





 32 Rose Pommette





 45 Rose Ombre





 49 Rose Tan





 54 Rose Nuit





 61 Rose Feu


----------



## papertiger

For H blush/blusher choice:

Rose Nuit will suit deeper skin-tones (cool or olive undertones) but _not_ all (chestnut, golden). Maybe wait for Rose Feu if you are deep and warm. 

Fair-light skin-tones can use the deeper, pigmented or brighter colours so long as they suit undertones, just use a very soft fluffy brush and stipple lightly before blending (the duo-fibre ones are good because the long synthetic hair doesn't pic much up and the natural hair below buffs it in with more pressure).

Edited to say: reviewers I've seen are saying Rose Nuit is softer in pay-off than others they've tried (see Michi Makesup below for an example)


----------



## bagshopr

MooMooVT said:


> So I'm torn between Rose Nuit and Rose Pommette. I'm a 52yo pasty Irish complexion (blue eyes, dark brown hair, and rosacea). I'm leaning toward Rose Nuit but based on the online photos - I can't tell. The closest Hermes store is in Houston (I'm in Austin) and I'm not getting there anytime soon. Any thoughts or suggestions from those who own either? I know it's a tall order. TIA!


I have very fair skin and medium brown hair and I chose Rose Pommette because it has a pink tone and looks bright and  illuminating. I haven't received it yet so I can't report if it suits me.


----------



## papertiger

From Michi Makesup 

Hermes Blushes: Rose Abricot, Rose Pommette, Rose Ombre
Hermes Lip Enhancers: Rose Abricote, Rose D'ete


----------



## papertiger

papertiger said:


> Blush colours (haven't seen all as available yet)
> 
> UK price £63 - all refillable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 Rose Abricot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 23 Rose Blush
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 28 Rose Plume
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 32 Rose Pommette
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 45 Rose Ombre
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 49 Rose Tan
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 54 Rose Nuit
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 61 Rose Feu






gagabag said:


> Has anyone tried the rose poivre blush that is supposed to be limited in Asia?



I haven't but it doesn't seem that far off from Rose Blush 

Rose Poivre (photo credit CNA Luxury)


----------



## papertiger

The very sweet and down to earth Lexi Jong has revised 6 on her video. If you're fair/cool, this one may be a good comparison.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

This is a long video, but she goes over all 8 blushes, all three lip enhancers, and the brushes in detail:


----------



## Perja

Love Of My Life said:


> _The Hermes blush is already up on Ebay for $94.99.. unbelievable..._


eBay scalpers, never not trying to turn a profit...


----------



## Perja

gagabag said:


> Has anyone tried the rose poivre blush that is supposed to be limited in Asia?


It is limited, I asked my store if they could order it in and they can’t. Would prefer to see it swatched/reviewed before I beg friends over there to get me one 



papertiger said:


> The very sweet and down to earth Lexi Jong has revised 6 on her video. If you're fair/cool, this one may be a good comparison.





ArmCandyLuvr said:


> This is a long video, but she goes over all 8 blushes, all three lip enhancers, and the brushes in detail:




Thank you both, these were really good!

Edit to add: I went on YouTube and here it is, a review of Rose Poivrée @gagabag, pinging you since you are also interested


----------



## happytrottinelf

gagabag said:


> Has anyone tried the rose poivre blush that is supposed to be limited in Asia?



I have the Rose Poivre - it's giving me Nars Orgasm vibes (okay, I had to word that verrry carefully ) but without the golden shimmer.  Because it's buildable I think it'll work with a nice range of warm to neutral lippies.  

I'm not great at swatching, but I did find this on Instagram (see second photo): .  

Loving the lip enhancer! Been wearing it non-stop on its own as well as under a lippie.  It's been keeping my lips really soft AND 'soft-focused'.  Admittedly, I got the Rose d'Ete for the case, but methinks will grab the Rose Tan as well for a bit more color.


----------



## NavyRisa

It seems that "Blush" compact has no canvas pouch like "Lipstick", right?


----------



## BalLVLover

MooMooVT said:


> So I'm torn between Rose Nuit and Rose Pommette. I'm a 52yo pasty Irish complexion (blue eyes, dark brown hair, and rosacea). I'm leaning toward Rose Nuit but based on the online photos - I can't tell. The closest Hermes store is in Houston (I'm in Austin) and I'm not getting there anytime soon. Any thoughts or suggestions from those who own either? I know it's a tall order. TIA!


I have the same coloring (pale, blue eyes, dark hair) and those are the exact two blushes I bought. I like both actually. If I could only pick one it would be the nuit. It’s supposed to be for darker skin tones but it is not so pigmented that it’s too much for me and its on the pink side. I don’t like peachy undertones on my skin coloring.


----------



## Louboutin329

I have a silly question. I purchased a lippy in Dec but I don't wear the color often. If I buy a refill of new color can I swap it without ruining the existing, full bullet?


----------



## papertiger

Louboutin329 said:


> I have a silly question. I purchased a lippy in Dec but I don't wear the color often. If I buy a refill of new color can I swap it without ruining the existing, full bullet?



The lipsticks can be pulled out fairly easily. 

Apparently the blushes are harder to get out until they're finished (as they're glued in).


----------



## Louboutin329

papertiger said:


> The lipsticks can be pulled out fairly easily.
> 
> Apparently the blushes are harder to get out until they're finished (as they're glued in).


Thank you for response!


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Here’s me wearing Rose Nuit on my cheeks, forehead, nose, and chin.  This is this just one layer, and I felt I needed to buff it out, because it went on quite heavily. I don’t know if I accidentally picked up too much product with my brush or it’s just that pigmented.


----------



## Handbag1234

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here’s me wearing Rose Nuit on my cheeks, forehead, nose, and chin.  This is this just one layer, and I felt I needed to buff it out, because it went on quite heavily. I don’t know if I accidentally picked up too much product with my brush or it’s just that pigmented.
> 
> View attachment 5059886


Suits you! I have this colour and was careful to not use too much. I’ll wear it evenings and in summer when I have a slight tan. The rose ombré is more an every day light blush for me


----------



## img

Which color is most like Nars Orgasm blush?  Anyone know?


----------



## MooMooVT

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi. From what I have seen so far, I‘d say it’s just like with the lipsticks. The Nuit has a cooler undertone and is more muted, the Pomette is warmer and brighter.


Thank you! This is very helpful


----------



## MooMooVT

BalLVLover said:


> I have the same coloring (pale, blue eyes, dark hair) and those are the exact two blushes I bought. I like both actually. If I could only pick one it would be the nuit. It’s supposed to be for darker skin tones but it is not so pigmented that it’s too much for me and its on the pink side. I don’t like peachy undertones on my skin coloring.


Ah! Perfect - thank you. I agree - peachy undertones don't work for me. I think I'm going to go for the nuit.


----------



## Perja

Louboutin329 said:


> I have a silly question. I purchased a lippy in Dec but I don't wear the color often. If I buy a refill of new color can I swap it without ruining the existing, full bullet?



Make sure you keep the box of your refill to store the unused colour! The refills are open on the bottom (see my picture below, you can see the pink of my shade in there) so you'll want to store them in something that closes and keeps the dust out.


----------



## Perja

img said:


> Which color is most like Nars Orgasm blush?  Anyone know?



I think the below answers your question 



happytrottinelf said:


> I have the Rose Poivre - it's giving me Nars Orgasm vibes (okay, I had to word that verrry carefully ) but without the golden shimmer.  Because it's buildable I think it'll work with a nice range of warm to neutral lippies.
> 
> I'm not great at swatching, but I did find this on Instagram (see second photo): .
> 
> Loving the lip enhancer! Been wearing it non-stop on its own as well as under a lippie.  It's been keeping my lips really soft AND 'soft-focused'.  Admittedly, I got the Rose d'Ete for the case, but methinks will grab the Rose Tan as well for a bit more color.


----------



## Fabfashion

Perja said:


> Make sure you keep the box of your refill to store the unused colour! The refills are open on the bottom (see my picture below, you can see the pink of my shade in there) so you'll want to store them in something that closes and keeps the dust out.
> 
> View attachment 5060021


May be wrap it in saran wrap before putting it in a box to avoid it drying out?


----------



## Fabfashion

Anyone knows what color blush she’s wearing in this promo video? I hate when there’s no information. May be I need to call the store?


----------



## papertiger

Fabfashion said:


> Anyone knows what color blush she’s wearing in this promo video? I hate when there’s no information. May be I need to call the store?
> 
> View attachment 5060065



Could be Feu but it's just a guess


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

For what it’s worth, I thought I would update everyone on how the blush wore. I only had my makeup on for about five hours, but the blush looked as fresh and intense as when I first applied it.  I almost hated to take it off. I think Hermès did an awesome job with this product, but I would expect no less. 
Edited to add: The blush doesn’t rub off or transfer onto masks either.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hello. After much deliberation of getting another lip enhancer, I chickened out and ordered a new satin lip color - beige tadelakt.
I was so close to getting the apricot lip enhancer but since I first chose Rose Tan because I wanted pigmentation, I was almost sure this would not have been satisfactorily.
How is your experience? Especially those of you who have  more than one color. Are they comparable to the Poppy Lip Shine?
Beige Tadelakt might also be a tricky color For me, but it’s been on my wishlist since March 2020
thank you


----------



## img

Perja said:


> I think the below answers your question



I don't see  Rose Poivre as a color the USA offers.  I see this color on the Canadian website.  Is this the same as #32 Rose Pomette?


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

img said:


> I don't see  Rose Poivre as a color the USA offers.  I see this color on the Canadian website.  Is this the same as #32 Rose Pomette?


Rose Poivre is the Asia Exclusive shade, but for some reason, it is being sold in Canada.  I think I also saw it on the Aussie site. It’s not the same as Rose Pommette.


----------



## img

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Rose Poivre is the Asia Exclusive shade, but for some reason, it is being sold in Canada.  I think I also saw it on the Aussie site. It’s not the same as Rose Pommette.


Thank you for this!


----------



## img

My Rose Ete lip enhancer arrived today.  I LOVE the shade of pink on the tube, but I'm not impressed with the lip color or consistency. I find the Nars Orgasm lip balm a much better option.   I won't repurchase, but I will use the pink tube to refill my Beige Kalahari lipstick (my fav Hermes lip color so far) so it's a win overall.


----------



## MooMooVT

img said:


> My Rose Ete lip enhancer arrived today.  I LOVE the shade of pink on the tube, but I'm not impressed with the lip color or consistency. I find the Nars Orgasm lip balm a much better option.   I won't repurchase, but I will use the pink tube to refill my Beige Kalahari lipstick (my fav Hermes lip color so far) so it's a win overall.


Oh. Tell me more. Is the color too sheer or pale? I just ordered this one as well but I was torn between this and the Rose Tan. I'm hoping for a light, sheer pink for summer. But as you said, I can always refill with something else if it's not right. The case is so pretty!


----------



## img

MooMooVT said:


> Oh. Tell me more. Is the color too sheer or pale? I just ordered this one as well but I was torn between this and the Rose Tan. I'm hoping for a light, sheer pink for summer. But as you said, I can always refill with something else if it's not right. The case is so pretty!


The color is too sheer for me.  I have pale skin with pink undertones and it just washed me out.  I think it would be nice for the beach to have something on my lips, but not for my "Zoom life" right now LOL.  I am also interested in the Rose Tan and I might order that as well in hopes that it's more pigmented on me.  If it doesn't work, I will still keep the case and refill it.  I LOVE all things PINK!


----------



## MooMooVT

img said:


> The color is too sheer for me.  I have pale skin with pink undertones and it just washed me out.  I think it would be nice for the beach to have something on my lips, but not for my "Zoom life" right now LOL.  I am also interested in the Rose Tan and I might order that as well in hopes that it's more pigmented on me.  If it doesn't work, I will still keep the case and refill it.  I LOVE all things PINK!


Thanks for this. I'm wondering if it will be similar on me - pale skin with pink undertones. That's ok, I'll use it as a balm with no expectation of color then refill with something else if it doesn't work. I'm with you - love all things pink!


----------



## Kaka_bobo

img said:


> I don't see  Rose Poivre as a color the USA offers.  I see this color on the Canadian website.  Is this the same as #32 Rose Pomette?



I went to the store yesterday, and on paper the swatch and both pans for Rose Poivre and Rose Blush looked really similar.

Hope someone has both and can do a side by side swatch on skin.


----------



## Handbag1234

img said:


> The color is too sheer for me.  I have pale skin with pink undertones and it just washed me out.  I think it would be nice for the beach to have something on my lips, but not for my "Zoom life" right now LOL.  I am also interested in the Rose Tan and I might order that as well in hopes that it's more pigmented on me.  If it doesn't work, I will still keep the case and refill it.  I LOVE all things PINK!


I bought both and really like them. They’re matt but not obviously so, just not shiny like usual lip balms.Rose ete is like my own lips colour but a bit better. Quite pink on me. Reminded me of when the watery lip tints were all the rage. Rose Tan  has a bit more depth and colour and not as pink. On me it’s similar to those ‘self adjusting’ sheer lipstick colours. It’s  a sheer easy to wear light lip colour. My colouring is one of darker light shades heading towards medium and tends to be towards cool but is neutral undertones. I have  golden warmth to my skin. I’m usually sand or beige shades in foundation. I’m a ‘soft summer’ on the colour charts.
From the lipsticks rose Encens and rose nuit suit me best. If I had to pick one I’d go for Rose Tan out of the two.
Hope that’s helpful.


----------



## momoc

+1 not impressed at all with the lip enhancers. They are way, way too sheer, like if I put them on my arm, I need to go over so hard / so many times for the colors to show it almost makes my arm hurt. Also I don't find them moisturizing at all. If you want to use them as lip balm, I say just get the lip balm...that one feels much better than this. If you MUST buy one, go for Rose Tan given it's the deepest. Or if you are like me and just need to collect all the cases...lol.

Arm swatches - going over like 5 swipes on each of them...


----------



## MooMooVT

momoc said:


> +1 not impressed at all with the lip enhancers. They are way, way too sheer, like if I put them on my arm, I need to go over so hard / so many times for the colors to show it almost makes my arm hurt. Also I don't find them moisturizing at all. If you want to use them as lip balm, I say just get the lip balm...that one feels much better than this. If you MUST buy one, go for Rose Tan given it's the deepest. Or if you are like me and just need to collect all the cases...lol.
> 
> Arm swatches - going over like 5 swipes on each of them...
> 
> View attachment 5060959


This is very helpful! Thank you!


----------



## Fabfashion

momoc said:


> +1 not impressed at all with the lip enhancers. They are way, way too sheer, like if I put them on my arm, I need to go over so hard / so many times for the colors to show it almost makes my arm hurt. Also I don't find them moisturizing at all. If you want to use them as lip balm, I say just get the lip balm...that one feels much better than this. If you MUST buy one, go for Rose Tan given it's the deepest. Or if you are like me and just need to collect all the cases...lol.
> 
> Arm swatches - going over like 5 swipes on each of them...
> 
> View attachment 5060959


Thank you. Very helpful. I’m going to try the satin formula instead. Was hoping to go to the boutique to try them on in person but then we have a lock down before I could make it downtown.


----------



## park56

momoc said:


> +1 not impressed at all with the lip enhancers. They are way, way too sheer, like if I put them on my arm, I need to go over so hard / so many times for the colors to show it almost makes my arm hurt. Also I don't find them moisturizing at all. If you want to use them as lip balm, I say just get the lip balm...that one feels much better than this. If you MUST buy one, go for Rose Tan given it's the deepest. Or if you are like me and just need to collect all the cases...lol.
> 
> Arm swatches - going over like 5 swipes on each of them...
> 
> View attachment 5060959


Thank you! So helpful.


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> +1 not impressed at all with the lip enhancers. They are way, way too sheer, like if I put them on my arm, I need to go over so hard / so many times for the colors to show it almost makes my arm hurt. Also I don't find them moisturizing at all. If you want to use them as lip balm, I say just get the lip balm...that one feels much better than this. If you MUST buy one, go for Rose Tan given it's the deepest. Or if you are like me and just need to collect all the cases...lol.
> 
> Arm swatches - going over like 5 swipes on each of them...
> 
> View attachment 5060959


Thank you, momoc. This is so very helpful. So sad, as I thought the idea of a sheer formula for summer sounded great. But I‘m not one for any too sheer  formula. I have yet to try my Rose Tan. It‘s sitting on my vanity waiting until everything I ordered will have arrived


----------



## acrowcounted

As someone who doesn’t love wearing lipstick, I looooovee these new “lip enhancers” for a smooth touch of color without the thick layer that classical lipstick typically brings. These won’t smudge and don’t need much precision in application which is perfect for grab and go. Highly recommend these and wish they came out with (or before) the lipsticks as I probably would have stuck with just these instead.


----------



## Angelian

acrowcounted said:


> As someone who doesn’t love wearing lipstick, I looooovee these new “lip enhancers” for a smooth touch of color without the thick layer that classical lipstick typically brings. These won’t smudge and don’t need much precision in application which is perfect for grab and go. Highly recommend these and wish they came out with (or before) the lipsticks as I probably would have stuck with just these instead.


Couldn’t agree more!  
I have the Rose Tan, but definitely want to try the other ones too. Love it. Very nice texture and feel, precisely the minimal sheer tint I was looking for. Will definitely use it lots and get refills. And it lasts! Put it on before a quick grocery run several hours ago and a sandwich and multiple cups of tea later I can still feel it on my lips. 
They are how they are described, and named; lip enhancers. Per H aimed at revealing the lips’ natural beauty. If you think you’re going to buy a lipstick with a very visible color, this is definitely not for you. With all things, it’s highly personal. If you think this will appeal to you, give it a try.


----------



## jenayb

acrowcounted said:


> As someone who doesn’t love wearing lipstick, I looooovee these new “lip enhancers” for a smooth touch of color without the thick layer that classical lipstick typically brings. These won’t smudge and don’t need much precision in application which is perfect for grab and go. Highly recommend these and wish they came out with (or before) the lipsticks as I probably would have stuck with just these instead.



Did you purchase multiple colours? My SA has one colour for me at the moment, but it seems that it would be worth picking up a few.


----------



## acrowcounted

jenaywins said:


> Did you purchase multiple colours? My SA has one colour for me at the moment, but it seems that it would be worth picking up a few.


Yes, I bought all three.


----------



## getbetterwithH

So all of my items I ordered from this collection are finally here. All looks nice. Luckily the plume blush coordinates nicely with the Rose Tan lip enhancer . The synthetic travel blush is very soft but ticks so very tiny. When I unwrapped it, it was more silk paper than brush in the box  and it has no wrapper, pouch or cover. Makes me rethink the travel brush moniker.


----------



## Fabfashion

@acrowcounted & @getbetterwithH, how do your find the brushes? Are they soft/dense? How do they perform in terms of picking up pigment and blend-ability? I’m especially interested in the short one but also love the handle on the blusher one as well (would make me feel happy whenever I use it).


----------



## getbetterwithH

Fabfashion said:


> @acrowcounted & @getbetterwithH, how do your find the brushes? Are they soft/dense? How do they perform in terms of picking up pigment and blend-ability? I’m especially interested in the short one but also love the handle on the blusher one as well (would make me feel happy whenever I use it).



the Travel blush is both softer and denser. I own quite a few luxury face brushes, and am sad to admit that the H full size brush, albeit really beautiful and also well made, Is the the most scratchy. That aside, they are good brushes. The Travel one might be more versatile because it‘s denser, at least for me.
However, to put it bluntly, the next blush brush I‘m again spending $100 on, will be another Suqqu Cheek. As Lisa Eldridge keeps saying, „soft as a kitten paw“ and a joy to sweep over your skin.


----------



## Fabfashion

getbetterwithH said:


> the Travel blush is both softer and denser. I own quite a few luxury face brushes, and am sad to admit that the H full size brush, albeit really beautiful and also well made, Is the the most scratchy. That aside, they are good brushes. The Travel one might be more versatile because it‘s denser, at least for me.
> However, to put it bluntly, the next blush brush I‘m again spending $100 on, will be another Suqqu Cheek. As Lisa Eldridge keeps saying, „soft as a kitten paw“ and a joy to sweep over your skin.


Thanks for letting me know! I got myself a Chikuhodo powder brush last year. It’s super soft (probably like a kitten paw?) but I found it too soft. The handle was so pretty thought a limited edition art from a famous artisan. I’m trying to narrow down the H blush colour and the numerous ‘red’ lipstick shades. Your collection looks very pretty and spring like.


----------



## galex101404

Silly question, for anyone who ordered the lip enhancer online, were you able to order a quantity of one? It doesn’t matter which color I put in my cart it gets changed to a quantity of 3 and I’m unable to edit down to 1 unit. Thanks in advance for any assistance or if I’m missing something


----------



## Txoceangirl

galex101404 said:


> Silly question, for anyone who ordered the lip enhancer online, were you able to order a quantity of one? It doesn’t matter which color I put in my cart it gets changed to a quantity of 3 and I’m unable to edit down to 1 unit. Thanks in advance for any assistance or if I’m missing something


It’s happening to me too!


----------



## img

galex101404 said:


> Silly question, for anyone who ordered the lip enhancer online, were you able to order a quantity of one? It doesn’t matter which color I put in my cart it gets changed to a quantity of 3 and I’m unable to edit down to 1 unit. Thanks in advance for any assistance or if I’m missing something


Yes, I ordered one.  Must be a glitch right now.


----------



## MooMooVT

galex101404 said:


> Silly question, for anyone who ordered the lip enhancer online, were you able to order a quantity of one? It doesn’t matter which color I put in my cart it gets changed to a quantity of 3 and I’m unable to edit down to 1 unit. Thanks in advance for any assistance or if I’m missing something


I ordered just one last night.


----------



## MooMooVT

Txoceangirl said:


> It’s happening to me too!


Ha! I just tried it and it added 3 to my cart as well. I was able to order just one on Monday but not now


----------



## bulabalabibi

I finally caved the other day and ordered the Rose D'Été (the case is SO pretty), but when I opened it, there was some fluff on the bullet. I hope I wasn't being too picky by sending it back?


----------



## Fabfashion

Pulled the trigger and ordered Rose blush and Corail Aqua satin lipstick. Will see how they’ll look on. Fingers crossed. My staff will wonder why I’m all made up since I’ve been wearing very little make up on our Zoom calls. Lol.


----------



## Fabfashion

bulabalabibi said:


> I finally caved the other day and ordered the Rose D'Été (the case is SO pretty), but when I opened it, there was some fluff on the bullet. I hope I wasn't being too picky by sending it back?
> 
> View attachment 5062199


I’d send it back. It should be fresh and blemish free when you receive it. Weird though.


----------



## bulabalabibi

Fabfashion said:


> I’d send it back. It should be fresh and blemish free when you receive it. Weird though.



I know ay, so strange, it's not like it's the sticky texture that attracts fluff/dust.

Well, customer service replied with "Please rest assured the Hermes beauty collection is strictly kept sealed and at the time of packing by our warehouse team" when I requested the return. So... does that mean it was already present during production? (Isn't that even worse?)


----------



## Fabfashion

bulabalabibi said:


> I know ay, so strange, it's not like it's the sticky texture that attracts fluff/dust.
> 
> Well, customer service replied with "Please rest assured the Hermes beauty collection is strictly kept sealed and at the time of packing by our warehouse team" when I requested the return. So... does that mean it was already present during production? (Isn't that even worse?)


I hope they exchange it for you without any issue. Strange indeed.


----------



## bagshopr

I just received my Rose Pommette blush. I haven't tried it on my face yet but I did swipe a bit on my hand and it looks very pretty. It's a cheerful pink, not too bright, and it will be perfect for summer.
I like the slim, small case. For some reason I thought that the blush case would be bulky.


----------



## getbetterwithH

bagshopr said:


> I just received my Rose Pommette blush. I haven't tried it on my face yet but I did swipe a bit on my hand and it looks very pretty. It's a cheerful pink, not too bright, and it will be perfect for summer.
> I like the slim, small case. For some reason I thought that the blush case would be bulky.



I can absolutely relate that you like the color. Rose Pomette will be my second color after all the pretty pictures that I have seen by now


----------



## peonies13

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Here’s me wearing Rose Nuit on my cheeks, forehead, nose, and chin.  This is this just one layer, and I felt I needed to buff it out, because it went on quite heavily. I don’t know if I accidentally picked up too much product with my brush or it’s just that pigmented.
> 
> View attachment 5059886


 Gorgeous on you... and that lip color is to die for. May I ask what brand/color is it?


momoc said:


> +1 not impressed at all with the lip enhancers. They are way, way too sheer, like if I put them on my arm, I need to go over so hard / so many times for the colors to show it almost makes my arm hurt. Also I don't find them moisturizing at all. If you want to use them as lip balm, I say just get the lip balm...that one feels much better than this. If you MUST buy one, go for Rose Tan given it's the deepest. Or if you are like me and just need to collect all the cases...lol.
> 
> Arm swatches - going over like 5 swipes on each of them...
> 
> View attachment 5060959


 Ooh thank you - I'm on the fence now and really appreciate your unbiased opinion. I tried the Lip Shine a while back and _hated _the glitter/shimmer specs in the bullet which then took forever to get off my skin completely (and even transferred to other things like my normal chapstick in the process - ug!) 

The Lip Enhancers aren't supposed to have shimmer/sparkle since they're matte, but it's a little unclear from the website photos which make the bullets look like they _do _have some kind of shimmery particles... since you've seen all three in person can you tell me if any of the Enhancers have shimmer or would I be "safe" from my glitter aversion to get one


----------



## Fabfashion

bagshopr said:


> I just received my Rose Pommette blush. I haven't tried it on my face yet but I did swipe a bit on my hand and it looks very pretty. It's a cheerful pink, not too bright, and it will be perfect for summer.
> I like the slim, small case. For some reason I thought that the blush case would be bulky.


Would love to hear how you like it. I agonized between Rose and Rose Pommette but decided on Rose in the end. Michelle Wang on YouTube just did a whole video on all the 8 blushes today. Wish she did it last night before I ordered. Seems to be the only Youtuber with all the blush shades. Although they all look pretty similar on her.


----------



## momoc

peonies13 said:


> Ooh thank you - I'm on the fence now and really appreciate your unbiased opinion. I tried the Lip Shine a while back and _hated _the glitter/shimmer specs in the bullet which then took forever to get off my skin completely (and even transferred to other things like my normal chapstick in the process - ug!)
> 
> The Lip Enhancers aren't supposed to have shimmer/sparkle since they're matte, but it's a little unclear from the website photos which make the bullets look like they _do _have some kind of shimmery particles... since you've seen all three in person can you tell me if any of the Enhancers have shimmer or would I be "safe" from my glitter aversion to get one



I don’t think they shimmer at all! Unfortunately for me they just don’t work, the two lighter shades literally do nothing on my lips..and they feel drying
 The rose tan is the only one that shows...something. I envy people with lighter lip colors and perhaps with lips that are in good condition. They definitely have no sparkles though, nothing at all like the lip shine (which I was also not a fan of but it’s a personal color match thing in that case).

I really wish they offer samples. Like others have said makeup is super personal...I do think Rose Tan is the safest choice out of these three for sure, I’d start with that one! Hope it works for you.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Fabfashion said:


> Would love to hear how you like it. I agonized between Rose and Rose Pommette but decided on Rose in the end. Michelle Wang on YouTube just did a whole video on all the 8 blushes today. Wish she did it last night before I ordered. Seems to be the only Youtuber with all the blush shades. Although they all look pretty similar on her.


Since you are bringing up Michelle Wang. I liked how the Rose d‘Ete lip enhancer looked on her. It seemed to have a bit of a coral quality, almost like a watered down version of the matte LE shade Rose Inoui from 2020. Does anyone owning the shade see this, too? If that was the case, I would add itching my collection. But maybe it’s just her natural lip color or remnants of her previously worn lip color. Thank you


----------



## papertiger

bulabalabibi said:


> I finally caved the other day and ordered the Rose D'Été (the case is SO pretty), but when I opened it, there was some fluff on the bullet. I hope I wasn't being too picky by sending it back?
> 
> View attachment 5062199



I think you did the right thing


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Since you are bringing up Michelle Wang. I liked how the Rose d‘Ete lip enhancer looked on her. It seemed to have a bit of a coral quality, almost like a watered down version of the matte LE shade Rose Inoui from 2020. Does anyone owning the shade see this, too? If that was the case, I would add itching my collection. But maybe it’s just her natural lip color or remnants of her previously worn lip color. Thank you



Our natural lip colour also plays a part.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

peonies13 said:


> Gorgeous on you... and that lip color is to die for. May I ask what brand/color is it?


Thank you. My lip color is also Hermès. It’s Violet Insense, which was from the the very first launch of limited edition colors.


----------



## bagshopr

Fabfashion said:


> Would love to hear how you like it. I agonized between Rose and Rose Pommette but decided on Rose in the end. Michelle Wang on YouTube just did a whole video on all the 8 blushes today. Wish she did it last night before I ordered. Seems to be the only Youtuber with all the blush shades. Although they all look pretty similar on her.


I used my Rose Pommette blush today and I am very happy. I was worried that it would be too bright because, to me, it is the brightest of the blush shades when they are swatched in a row. It's not bright at all;  it's a soft pink with perhaps a tiny hint of coral, and I had to apply it twice to get the color to show. For reference, I am fair and cool toned, an NW30 in MAC foundation. The blush glides on with no fallout and no streaking. There is a lovely light perfume scent as well. 
I won't take any photos because spring allergies and lack of sleep are making me look like a monster. Even my new blush can't fix that


----------



## firefly85

Are you guys buying these make up products through your SA at Hermes? Or via website or other dept stores?


----------



## jenayb

firefly85 said:


> Are you guys buying these make up products through your SA at Hermes? Or via website or other dept stores?



SA.


----------



## Fabfashion

firefly85 said:


> Are you guys buying these make up products through your SA at Hermes? Or via website or other dept stores?


I just ordered online. We‘re on lockdown.


----------



## Fabfashion

For those of you who have already ordered, how long did it take for your package to arrive? I ordered on Wednesday, got a notice of shipping yesterday but haven’t seen anything yet. There was no tracking number in the email.


----------



## Fabfashion

bagshopr said:


> I used my Rose Pommette blush today and I am very happy. I was worried that it would be too bright because, to me, it is the brightest of the blush shades when they are swatched in a row. It's not bright at all;  it's a soft pink with perhaps a tiny hint of coral, and I had to apply it twice to get the color to show. For reference, I am fair and cool toned, an NW30 in MAC foundation. The blush glides on with no fallout and no streaking. There is a lovely light perfume scent as well.
> I won't take any photos because spring allergies and lack of sleep are making me look like a monster. Even my new blush can't fix that


Hope your allergies go away soon. I noticed through the YouTube videos that all the blushes seem to apply quite lightly and can be built up. I can’t wait for Rose to arrive. I want a mix of pink and peach. So hard to tell from the website. Fingers crossed.


----------



## img

Fabfashion said:


> For those of you who have already ordered, how long did it take for your package to arrive? I ordered on Wednesday, got a notice of shipping yesterday but haven’t seen anything yet. There was no tracking number in the email.


I ordered on Thursday April 15 and got the items on Tuesday April 20.


----------



## img

firefly85 said:


> Are you guys buying these make up products through your SA at Hermes? Or via website or other dept stores?


Online.  My SA suggested this.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

firefly85 said:


> Are you guys buying these make up products through your SA at Hermes? Or via website or other dept stores?



My boutique does not carry makeup, so I have to order online (I have ordered directly from Hermes and other Department Stores).


----------



## getbetterwithH

firefly85 said:


> Are you guys buying these make up products through your SA at Hermes? Or via website or other dept stores?


Online because of lockdown


----------



## park56

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Thank you. My lip color is also Hermès. It’s Violet Insense, which was from the the very first launch of limited edition colors.


Violet Insense is so versatile, so good!


----------



## Fabfashion

My order came in bright and early this morning at 9 am by FedEx. Wasn’t expecting that. I’m not sure if I’m keeping the Rose blush. It’s supposed to be ‘fresh pink blended with coral’ but I’m not seeing any pink at all. I want a color that somewhere between pink and apricot. I haven’t used it yet so contemplating if I should exchange it for Rose Pommette. Anyone has either Rose or Rose Pommette—how are you finding the shade? The Corail Aqua lipstick looks amazing though. Haven’t put it on yet but will do on Monday when I put my Zoom face on.


----------



## romily

Fabfashion said:


> My order came in bright and early this morning at 9 am by FedEx. Wasn’t expecting that. I’m not sure if I’m keeping the Rose blush. It’s supposed to be ‘fresh pink blended with coral’ but I’m not seeing any pink at all. I want a color that somewhere between pink and apricot. I haven’t used it yet so contemplating if I should exchange it for Rose Pommette. Anyone has either Rose or Rose Pommette—how are you finding the shade? The Corail Aqua lipstick looks amazing though. Haven’t put it on yet but will do on Monday when I put my Zoom face on.



I am unable to personally help you as I don’t own either of these colours, but found this on an Instagram account, 23 being Rose Blush and 32 being Rose Pommette. Hope it helps!


----------



## Fabfashion

romily said:


> I am unable to personally help you as I don’t own either of these colours, but found this on an Instagram account, 23 being Rose Blush and 32 being Rose Pommette. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5065238
> View attachment 5065239


Thank you very much, @romily! I think I’m going to exchange it for Rose Pommette.


----------



## peonies13

momoc said:


> I don’t think they shimmer at all! Unfortunately for me they just don’t work, the two lighter shades literally do nothing on my lips..and they feel drying
> The rose tan is the only one that shows...something. I envy people with lighter lip colors and perhaps with lips that are in good condition. They definitely have no sparkles though, nothing at all like the lip shine (which I was also not a fan of but it’s a personal color match thing in that case).
> 
> I really wish they offer samples. Like others have said makeup is super personal...I do think Rose Tan is the safest choice out of these three for sure, I’d start with that one! Hope it works for you.


 whew no shimmer - thank goodness! At least my new obsession can stay alive for now  
I appreciate the tip about the color payoff. Rose Tan is the only one that seems even possible for me... but when I compared back-to-back images of all three colors on the same models from h.com you can’t see any difference at all! Either it’s truly subtle or they’re not delivering much color!



ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Thank you. My lip color is also Hermès. It’s Violet Insense, which was from the the very first launch of limited edition colors.





park56 said:


> Violet Insense is so versatile, so good!


Man oh man... this looks like a perfect color for me. Do they sell refills of the LE colors or any chance they’d bring em back?? My guess is no to both but a girl can hope!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hermes Zen said:


> If anyone is interested - I just noticed the Noir Lizard Lipstick case is on usa h.com.  I placed an order.  Will see if I receive it.



I did receive the noir polished niloticus lizard lipstick case with fragrance sample from h.com!  Here's a couple photos if anyone is interested. LOVE it !!


----------



## periogirl28

Got my lipsticks
Beige Ebloui
Rose Tan 
Rose d’Ete
and bought blusher even if I wasn’t supposed to.
Rose Poivre.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

peonies13 said:


> whew no shimmer - thank goodness! At least my new obsession can stay alive for now
> I appreciate the tip about the color payoff. Rose Tan is the only one that seems even possible for me... but when I compared back-to-back images of all three colors on the same models from h.com you can’t see any difference at all! Either it’s truly subtle or they’re not delivering much color!
> 
> 
> 
> Man oh man... this looks like a perfect color for me. Do they sell refills of the LE colors or any chance they’d bring em back?? My guess is no to both but a girl can hope!


Sadly, no refills of the limited edition colors.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

Hermes Zen said:


> I did receive the noir polished niloticus lizard lipstick case with fragrance sample from h.com!  Here's a couple photos if anyone is interested. LOVE it !!
> View attachment 5065326
> View attachment 5065329
> View attachment 5065333


The lizard case is fabulous!


----------



## CocoLover27

periogirl28 said:


> Got my lipsticks
> Beige Ebloui
> Rose Tan
> Rose d’Ete
> and bought blusher even if I wasn’t supposed to.
> Rose Poivre.


Hi ! Is Rose Poivre available in USA ?


----------



## periogirl28

CocoLover27 said:


> Hi ! Is Rose Poivre available in USA ?


I believe it’s an Asian Exclusive shade. Alas I am not located in the US.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Wo


romily said:


> I am unable to personally help you as I don’t own either of these colours, but found this on an Instagram account, 23 being Rose Blush and 32 being Rose Pommette. Hope it helps!
> 
> View attachment 5065238
> View attachment 5065239


wow, those show the differences really well. I didn‘t expect the Rose blush to be that warm. Thank you. I‘m really coveting Rose Pommette now, even though I haven‘t even tried my Plume blush yet. I was admitted for emergency surgery (talk about a weird year) and have just returned. Want to give the Plume a swirl today if I‘m feeling like it.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hermes Zen said:


> I did receive the noir polished niloticus lizard lipstick case with fragrance sample from h.com!  Here's a couple photos if anyone is interested. LOVE it !!
> View attachment 5065326
> View attachment 5065329
> View attachment 5065333


Oh your post couldn‘t have come at a better time I have the Rouge Piment case but am not as wowed as I should be. The exotic skin case is available currently, and I‘m honestly thinking about getting it with Mother‘s day around the corner. Can you give us a few more details please? Apart from being an exotic skin item, is it making your heart beat faster than for your other sleeves? I have to ask because the hubby will want better arguments than „ but I would really like to have it and it‘s special“  thank you


----------



## Hermes Zen

getbetterwithH said:


> Oh your post couldn‘t have come at a better time I have the Rouge Piment case but am not as wowed as I should be. The exotic skin case is available currently, and I‘m honestly thinking about getting it with Mother‘s day around the corner. Can you give us a few more details please? Apart from being an exotic skin item, is it making your heart beat faster than for your other sleeves? I have to ask because the hubby will want better arguments than „ but I would really like to have it and it‘s special“  thank you


Hello, what attracted me to the lizard sleeve when I saw it on h.com was it looked different than the other leathers. My first thought, will they offer more lizard or maybe alligator at some point? Will this be a rare occasion? I really don't know. I can see h coming out with more epsom and other leathers in other colors. I feel all are beautiful but the lizard in black (I have black b & k's so this would go great with them or with my other color b & k's for black goes with other colors) and the shine is gorgeous IMHO. I would use this (when it's possible again) to a fancy event in a clutch or during the day.  I see this sleeve as special, yes because it's skin, the shine and color. I hope h does come out with lizard in other colors too!  Hope this helps some!!

I think it would be a lovely Mother's Day present. If you don't like it, you can return it but I have a feeling you will love it especially if you like what you see in my photos.


----------



## Hermes Zen

getbetterwithH said:


> Wo
> 
> wow, those show the differences really well. I didn‘t expect the Rose blush to be that warm. Thank you. I‘m really coveting Rose Pommette now, even though I haven‘t even tried my Plume blush yet. I was admitted for emergency surgery (talk about a weird year) and have just returned. Want to give the Plume a swirl today if I‘m feeling like it.



Just saw you had emergency surgery after I replied back to you on the lizard lipstick sleeve!  Hope you are well and wish you aa quick recovery.  Virtual hugs.


----------



## Hermes Zen

getbetterwithH said:


> Wo
> 
> wow, those show the differences really well. I didn‘t expect the Rose blush to be that warm. Thank you. I‘m really coveting Rose Pommette now, even though I haven‘t even tried my Plume blush yet. I was admitted for emergency surgery (talk about a weird year) and have just returned. Want to give the Plume a swirl today if I‘m feeling like it.



Just saw you had emergency surgery after I replied back to you on the lizard lipstick sleeve!  Hope you are well and wish you aa quick recovery.  Virtual hugs.


----------



## periogirl28

Hermes Zen said:


> Hello, what attracted me to the lizard sleeve when I saw it on h.com was it looked different than the other leathers. My first thought, will they offer more lizard or maybe alligator at some point? Will this be a rare occasion? I really don't know. I can see h coming out with more epsom and other leathers in other colors. I feel all are beautiful but the lizard in black (I have black b & k's so this would go great with them or with my other color b & k's for black goes with other colors) and the shine is gorgeous IMHO. I would use this (when it's possible again) to a fancy event in a clutch or during the day.  I see this sleeve as special, yes because it's skin, the shine and color. I hope h does come out with lizard in other colors too!  Hope this helps some!!
> 
> I think it would be a lovely Mother's Day present. If you don't like it, you can return it but I have a feeling you will love it especially if you like what you see in my photos.


This is slightly off topic but my Paris SA told me he has seen mini Kellys in black Lizard recently.


----------



## ArmCandyLuvr

getbetterwithH said:


> Wo
> 
> wow, those show the differences really well. I didn‘t expect the Rose blush to be that warm. Thank you. I‘m really coveting Rose Pommette now, even though I haven‘t even tried my Plume blush yet. I was admitted for emergency surgery (talk about a weird year) and have just returned. Want to give the Plume a swirl today if I‘m feeling like it.


Feel better soon!


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> wow, those show the differences really well. I didn‘t expect the Rose blush to be that warm. Thank you. I‘m really coveting Rose Pommette now, even though I haven‘t even tried my Plume blush yet. I was admitted for emergency surgery (talk about a weird year) and have just returned. Want to give the Plume a swirl today if I‘m feeling like it.



Hope you are feeling better & with Mother's Day just around the corner, hard to refuse under that
special day...


----------



## Hermes Zen

periogirl28 said:


> This is slightly off topic but my Paris SA told me he has seen mini Kellys in black Lizard recently.



Whoa!  Thank you periogirl28 for sharing that !!  That would be gorgeous!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hermes Zen said:


> Just saw you had emergency surgery after I replied back to you on the lizard lipstick sleeve!  Hope you are well and wish you aa quick recovery.  Virtual hugs.


Oh thx so much. I’m much better. And finally gave the Plume blush a swirl. So sad to report that I like the formula but the color is difficult to wear for me. I’ll give another color a chance, but Plume gives me fever face or bruised face. Just as a word of caution to others


----------



## doni

So I just got one of the blushes and I am so NOT impressed with the packaging. It feels flimsy and dare I say cheap, and nothing like the substantial and luxurious lipsticks... I am not into make up, always use the same stuff, so I only get this because of the packaging. Disappointed.

But, I also got the lip enhancer, Rose d’Ete and I am very impressed. These are great. They have no shine and feel hydrating without being buttery, or sticky, or heavy in any way... I love the texture. And it is just the right amount of color. Definitely noticeable but not so pigmented that you have to be careful with application. I am more of an eye than a lips person when it comes to make up so this is perfect for me. I think I may be getting the other two colors. The packaging of course is beautiful.




getbetterwithH said:


> Since you are bringing up Michelle Wang. I liked how the Rose d‘Ete lip enhancer looked on her. It seemed to have a bit of a coral quality, almost like a watered down version of the matte LE shade Rose Inoui from 2020. Does anyone owning the shade see this, too? If that was the case, I would add itching my collection. But maybe it’s just her natural lip color or remnants of her previously worn lip color. Thank you



I have this and I would say it is a corally neutral pink, but definitely pink. I have not tried Rose Inoui.  Of course it would depend of natural lip color. A pic in natural light


----------



## Hermes Zen

Today's a fun day with so many pink beauties!  Sharing my recent package from h.com. I was surprised that it arrived in a pouch in an orange box similar to the size of a mini evelyne.  Here's my Pretty in Pinks pics.


----------



## Pirula

doni said:


> So I just got one of the blushes and I am so NOT impressed with the packaging. It feels flimsy and dare I say cheap, and nothing like the substantial and luxurious lipsticks... I am not into make up, always use the same stuff, so I only get this because of the packaging. Disappointed.
> 
> But, I also got the lip enhancer, Rose d’Ete and I am very impressed. These are great. They have no shine and feel hydrating without being buttery, or sticky, or heavy in any way... I love the texture. And it is just the right amount of color. Definitely noticeable but not so pigmented that you have to be careful with application. I am more of an eye than a lips person when it comes to make up so this is perfect for me. I think I may be getting the other two colors. The packaging of course is beautiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have this and I would say it is a corally neutral pink, but definitely pink. I have not tried Rose Inoui.  Of course it would depend of natural lip color. A pic in natural light
> 
> View attachment 5066504



Well that’s very disappointing about the blush packaging.



Hermes Zen said:


> Today's a fun day with so many pink beauties!  Sharing my recent package from h.com. I was surprised that it arrived in a pouch in an orange box similar to the size of a mini evelyne.  Here's my Pretty in Pinks pics.
> 
> View attachment 5066823
> View attachment 5066824
> View attachment 5066825
> View attachment 5066826
> View attachment 5066827


----------



## getbetterwithH

Just because I had a completely different color in my head, I wanted to post some single images of Beige Tadelakt. I was expecting it to be more orange and warmer, yet it essentially is a peachy pink. Still gorgeous, though, especially for this time of year.
	

		
			
		

		
	




And I’ve officially given up on the Plume blush. Tried it again today with a different brush. Too much work, wrong undertone for me personally. I ordered Rose Abricot now. I would have rather tried Rose Ombré, but since they seem pretty pigmented on me, I wanted to go with another light color.


----------



## periogirl28

I tried to get an accurate pic of Rose Poivré.


----------



## Hermes Zen

periogirl28 said:


> View attachment 5068061
> 
> I tried to get an accurate pic of Rose Poivré.


Wish I could purchase but live in the states. Maybe in the future they will sell here.  Thanks for sharing. It's a beautiful color.


----------



## cuselover

Wonder if anyone is experiencing this - I have been using my satin lipstick daily and I noticed over time after daily use the fragrance in the lipstick is getting more and more stronger to the point I feel like i taste it in my mouth the duration the lipstick is on .... is this normal bc it is becoming alittle bit too scented for my preference


----------



## img

cuselover said:


> Wonder if anyone is experiencing this - I have been using my satin lipstick daily and I noticed over time after daily use the fragrance in the lipstick is getting more and more stronger to the point I feel like i taste it in my mouth the duration the lipstick is on .... is this normal bc it is becoming alittle bit too scented for my preference


I have not experienced this and have been using the satin lipsticks for over a year now.  I am also sensitive to smells so that would be a deal breaker for me.  Sorry this is happening to you.


----------



## getbetterwithH

I received the previously mentioned Rose Abricot (19) blush on Wednesday, but arranged a return immediately. My husband compared it to Orange Boîte in color. I wouldn’t go quite that far, but I think it would look a lot better on slightly tanned skin. I‘m expecting Rose Blush and Rose d‘Eté lip enhancer instead today. So if I‘m going to keep those, I‘ll try to post accurate pictures. Have a beautiful weekend, ladies!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Sorry, I couldn‘t edit my previous post because I exceeded the time limit.

The Rose Blush is not at all corally or warm on me, it pulls quite pink, so after trying two colors, I have to say I‘m not impressed. They don‘t apply smoothly, and both colors, Plume and Rose, though very different in the pan, look the same on me. Not at all the look I wanted to go for.
The Rose d‘Eté lip enhancer is better than expected. It definitely shows up on my semi pigmented lips and elegantly glosses over the current horrible and dry texture. It does that better than the LBR tinted balms I have in my collection. And it also feels good and non sticky on the lips, though they are not weightless. I‘m still a proper lipstick kind of girl, but that‘s not the lip enhancer‘s fault.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Forgive me, I had general anaesthesia a few days ago




	

		
			
		

		
	
Here are the images for Rose blush and Rose d‘eté


----------



## litostar

Has anyone attended one of the H online beauty sessions? I’m pretty new to H and My SA invited me to one and I have no idea what to expect haha I was about to order blushes online as my store doesn’t carry makeup but this one time only they are able to order them in after attending the session. Thank you!


----------



## fice16

getbetterwithH said:


> Oh thx so much. I’m much better. And finally gave the Plume blush a swirl. So sad to report that I like the formula but the color is difficult to wear for me. I’ll give another color a chance, but Plume gives me fever face or bruised face. Just as a word of caution to others



+ 1.
I also bought the Rose Plume blush, tried it twice.  It gives me the feverish look as well.
I have the Rose Pommette blush, and I like the Pommette color on my face better.

Also, I have both Rose d'Été and Rose Tan lip enhancers.  They both look pretty nice with a tint color on the lips.


----------



## needlv

fice16 said:


> + 1.
> I also bought the Rose Plume blush, tried it twice.  It gives me the feverish look as well.
> I have the Rose Pommette blush, and I like the Pommette color on my face better.
> 
> Also, I have both Rose d'Été and Rose Tan lip enhancers.  They both look pretty nice with a tint color on the lips.


Is this because the blushes are very pigmented?


----------



## getbetterwithH

needlv said:


> Is this because the blushes are very pigmented?


They are pigmented but I think it has more to do with the undertone and the color of your skin. My Rose blush is more intense than Plume blush, but I can still make it work better on me.


----------



## fice16

needlv said:


> Is this because the blushes are very pigmented?



I think the blushes are quite pigmented.  And yes, getbetterwithH's comment is correct.  The feverish look from the Rose Plume blush has to do with my undertone & color of the skin.

For your reference, I wear Cle de Peau radiant fluid foundation O10 color.


----------



## acrowcounted

Does anyone have both the new travel blush brush and one of the lipstick leather slipcase sleeves? I’m curious if the sleeve could double for a case for the brush. Does the brush fit inside and is it snug enough to stay put without being too snug to be difficult to remove?


----------



## getbetterwithH

acrowcounted said:


> Does anyone have both the new travel blush brush and one of the lipstick leather slipcase sleeves? I’m curious if the sleeve could double for a case for the brush. Does the brush fit inside and is it snug enough to stay put without being too snug to be difficult to remove?


Hi. It won‘t work. The brush is thicker. 
I use one Of the little H canvas sacks that the locks for certain bags come in, if that helps. Both for the brush and the leather sleeves


----------



## getbetterwithH

Dearest moms here, happy Mother’s Day (German date) to those that celebrate it!!

@momoc, could you please have a look at this LBR swatch (1swipe on top, 3 swipes on the bottom) and compare this corally orange to the Hermès color spectrum. Could this be a close match to Rouge Exotique or Rouge Orange maybe?
First warm rays of sun here and I‘m breaking out the summer dresses and beacht makeup. Thank you so much!!!


----------



## periogirl28

acrowcounted said:


> Does anyone have both the new travel blush brush and one of the lipstick leather slipcase sleeves? I’m curious if the sleeve could double for a case for the brush. *Does the brush fit inside and is it snug enough to stay put without being too snug to be difficult to remove?*


This was the exact question I had as well.


----------



## peonies13

ArmCandyLuvr said:


> Sadly, no refills of the limited edition colors.


 Darn I sorta assumed 


momoc said:


> I don’t think they shimmer at all! Unfortunately for me they just don’t work, the two lighter shades literally do nothing on my lips..and they feel drying
> The rose tan is the only one that shows...something. I envy people with lighter lip colors and perhaps with lips that are in good condition. They definitely have no sparkles though, nothing at all like the lip shine (which I was also not a fan of but it’s a personal color match thing in that case).
> 
> I really wish they offer samples. Like others have said makeup is super personal...I do think Rose Tan is the safest choice out of these three for sure, I’d start with that one! Hope it works for you.


I finally got to try the lip enhancer in rose tan and it's a complete nonstarter... doesn't show up on me _at all _which is exactly what you predicted. Oh well, back to actual lipsticks


----------



## getbetterwithH

To celebrate my first vaccine shot appointment tomorrow, I bought a punchy color after months of tinted balms, and nude or light colors. This is Rouge Orange, and I think I’m in love.


----------



## needlv

fice16 said:


> I think the blushes are quite pigmented.  And yes, getbetterwithH's comment is correct.  The feverish look from the Rose Plume blush has to do with my undertone & color of the skin.
> 
> For your reference, I wear Cle de Peau radiant fluid foundation O10 color.



Thank you for your help!  I did purchase Rose Plume blush because I have cooler toned skin and it is fine for me! I was impressed with how long the blush lasts on my skin.


----------



## Fabfashion

I’m a little grumpy and have to vent. I ordered a blush in Rose and a lipstick from H.com last month. They arrived within 5 business days but when I looked at the Rose blush I knew it was too pale for me. I returned it right away and wanted to exchange it for Rose Pommette. The package arrived back to H on April 29th according to FedEx tracking. Well, I haven’t heard anything from H. The item is still showing in transit on H website (I’m assuming it’s somewhere in their receiving/warehouse). I left a VM on their customer service line last week and emailed them on Monday. Still no word. I’m disappointed at their lack of service. I spent an exorbitant amount at H over the years and never had bad service. I know this is a small item but compared to other cosmetic brands their price is at a premium. If I had known I’d have ordered it from our local retailer, Holt Renfrew, who also carries H cosmetics instead. Their service is prompt and courteous. Even service at Nordstrom is better. I know it’s the pandemic but a little acknowledgement email would have sufficed. Not impressed.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi !  If this isn't acceptable to post here, mod please feel free to remove. I thought if anyone is looking for a holder to place your new H Blush and Lip Brushes this is a great H item to use. I LOVE it. It's the Ariane Pot and the small tray next to it is part of that collection also. I will eventually place my new blushes on the tray so it's all together.


----------



## park56

Hermes Zen said:


> Hi !  If this isn't acceptable to post here, mod please feel free to remove. I thought if anyone is looking for a holder to place your new H Blush and Lip Brushes this is a great H item to use. I LOVE it. It's the Ariane Pot and the small tray next to it is part of that collection also. I will eventually place my new blushes on the tray so it's all together.
> 
> View attachment 5086001
> 
> 
> View attachment 5086002



this is perfection!


----------



## Hermes Zen

park56 said:


> this is perfection!


Thanks park56!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi ladies, 6 weeks in, can you give a color recommendation for the blush? I‘ve tried two (Plume and Rose) but I think they were just not for me. The consistency and staying power were good in my book, maybe not the best I‘ve tried but certainly worth using. So I would buy another color in the future. The problem with the above two is that in me they look way cooler than in the pan. I think a warmer undertone would suit me better, or would be more easier to apply. Though I have to say that Rose Blush was already more foolproof on me than Plume. Just for comparison, I‘m very pale skinned but with a yellow undertone, blue eyes and light blonde hair.


----------



## acrowcounted

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi ladies, 6 weeks in, can you give a color recommendation for the blush? I‘ve tried two (Plume and Rose) but I think they were just not for me. The consistency and staying power were good in my book, maybe not the best I‘ve tried but certainly worth using. So I would buy another color in the future. The problem with the above two is that in me they look way cooler than in the pan. I think a warmer undertone would suit me better, or would be more easier to apply. Though I have to say that Rose Blush was already more foolproof on me than Plume. Just for comparison, I‘m very pale skinned but with a yellow undertone, blue eyes and light blonde hair.


Recommend going to the store and trying them in person (Hermes or one of the many department stores that carry H beauty).


----------



## frenchcitygirl

I'd suggest finding a beauty YouTuber with similar complexion / features to you and see if you like the H blushes they're swatching!

That's how I picked Rose Abricot which is perfect for my skin tone, though not at all one I would have considered in store given how orange it looks


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi everyone. Happy Weekend! Here are two photos of Rose lipstick (satin #40). This will probably a miss for me since I already own Rose Pomette, the LE satin shade from Fall20. They are, as @momoc pointed out, very similar, but Pomette is more interesting due to the cooler undertone IMO. Just in case anyone needed more photos


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good evening. Just out of curiosity, has anyone rebought a shade after using it up or bought 2nds of an LE shade? I’m asking because I just reordered two lipsticks that I never associated with being favorites, yet somehow I must have applied frequently - the balm, which has a permanent space in my bathroom as an overnight layer, and the Rose Boise shade, which is in part due to the matte nature, I think.


----------



## Perja

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening. Just out of curiosity, has anyone rebought a shade after using it up or bought 2nds of an LE shade? I’m asking because I just reordered two lipsticks that I never associated with being favorites, yet somehow I must have applied frequently - the balm, which has a permanent space in my bathroom as an overnight layer, and the Rose Boise shade, which is in part due to the matte nature, I think.


I’m considering a second of Rose Nuit, but my peeve is that LE shades apparently don’t come as refills... only full product.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Hi! Any indications on what the next make-up launch will be? My guess is eyeshadow. Am I right?


----------



## pmburk

So, I ordered the blush in Rose and Rose Ombre, and the satin lipsticks in Rose Encens and Rose Epice. Received them yesterday. All of the shades are quite neutral and definitely fall into the "safe daily wearers" for me (I work in a conservative office environment). I'm quite happy with all of them. For reference, I am fair with auburn-brown hair, tons of freckles, brown eyes, and a neutral undertone.

I'm happy to take photos or post swatches if anyone is interested.


----------



## momoc

Pampelmuse said:


> Hi! Any indications on what the next make-up launch will be? My guess is eyeshadow. Am I right?



It will be nail polish next!


----------



## Pampelmuse

momoc said:


> It will be nail polish next!


Oh, ok, thanks! That was my guess for the season after eyeshadow… lol!


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> It will be nail polish next!



 Here's hoping they do a gorgeous ROUGE color.. I'm a red  polish gal


----------



## Nahreen

momoc said:


> It will be nail polish next!


Oh no. I love nailpolish. I already as it is buy too many. This will not be good for my wallet.


----------



## Hermes Zen

deleted.  wrong thread. sorry


----------



## needlv

pmburk said:


> So, I ordered the blush in Rose and Rose Ombre, and the satin lipsticks in Rose Encens and Rose Epice. Received them yesterday. All of the shades are quite neutral and definitely fall into the "safe daily wearers" for me (I work in a conservative office environment). I'm quite happy with all of them. For reference, I am fair with auburn-brown hair, tons of freckles, brown eyes, and a neutral undertone.
> 
> I'm happy to take photos or post swatches if anyone is interested.



i would love to see the difference between rose encens and rose epice (swatch)...  thank you!


----------



## clementina2

An mmk l


----------



## Hermes Zen

Hi, any date set on when the nail polish and maybe other new seasonal makeup accessories and lipsticks will be available?  Any LE lipsticks this time?  TIA!!


----------



## Hermes Zen

Lipstick case in Bleu Nuit in evercolor is available on h.com.  I just ordered one.  

Happy 4th weekend everyone!


> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/lipstick-case-bleu-nuit-V602890V02Z/


----------



## getbetterwithH

Happy weekend everyone. After months, maybe even a year, I went back to a former makeup staple of mine, the Louboutin liostick in Rococotte. I gotta say, the creaminess and longevity is amazing. Unfortunately its packaging is very gaudy. I tried to Hermès it a bit, but it’s resisting. 
	

		
			
		

		
	







	

		
			
		

		
	
Are you also easily influenced by packaging?


----------



## ladysarah

getbetterwithH said:


> Happy weekend everyone. After months, maybe even a year, I went back to a former makeup staple of mine, the Louboutin liostick in Rococotte. I gotta say, the creaminess and longevity is amazing. Unfortunately its packaging is very gaudy. I tried to Hermès it a bit, but it’s resisting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5127214
> View attachment 5127215
> View attachment 5127216
> View attachment 5127217
> View attachment 5127218
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you also easily influenced by packaging?


Ha ha me too! I am a total packaging victim. Though these days I do try to be more eco conscious and environmentally aware.


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

Nahreen said:


> Oh no. I love nailpolish. I already as it is buy too many. This will not be good for my wallet.


I know how you feel; that’s how it is for me with the lipsticks!
“Luckily” I bought a satin version first, and I didn’t like it, but now that I’ve tried a few shades of matte…


----------



## momoc

Highlighter also coming? Found some posts on Instagram browsing the hermesbeauty tag

Posts captions also mention there will be nail polishes as we’ve known previously.


----------



## Hermes Zen

Happy Weekend Everyone!

Sharing my latest lipstick holder/sleeve in bleu nuit with my on-going collection. LOVE these little sleeves!


----------



## Nahreen

TammyPrincess77 said:


> I know how you feel; that’s how it is for me with the lipsticks!
> “Luckily” I bought a satin version first, and I didn’t like it, but now that I’ve tried a few shades of matte…


Well, can`t stop myself from buying lipsticks either. I got three from H when they were released. Hubby was not too keen on the orange one. His look said it all


----------



## Nahreen

When I last visited my store, they had a makeup event. I was originally considering rose pomette but the makeup artist suggested rose feu for me. I really liked it. Posting some pics. I have darker skintone.


----------



## kashmira

The highlighter almost seems to pretty to use!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi everyone. I‘m madly in love with the Rose Oasis LE lip color. The perfect summer pink. A little glossier and more transparent than the regular Satin formula.I can just little apply as a tint or go all out for a bright summer lip. Really nice!


----------



## peonies13

momoc said:


> Here you go!
> left to right = top to bottom
> 
> Rouge H Satin, Rose Velours, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien.
> View attachment 5031966
> View attachment 5031967
> 
> 
> And here are Beige Kalahari, Rose Encens and Beige Naturel
> View attachment 5031968
> View attachment 5031969


Long overdue follow up @momoc - thanks to you and this comparison post, I'm now trying Beige Kalahari, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien  Hoping any of them look good on me compared to my much loved Rouge H satin!


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

Does anyone remember if there’s already been side by side swatches posted of the following _*matte*_ shades:
Rouge Casaque, Rouge Exotique and Rouge Orange…?
I’m in the mood for an orange-y red, but ended up getting Casaque recently, bc the SA didn’t think R Orange would be as good on me  (completely forgot about Exotique when I asked for samples on my previous visit, so have not tried that one at all!).

Any pics (especially on skin around shades NC42-45 in MAC colors) would be very helpful! 

TIA!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Just saw this on Instagram. These will be the all matte fall LE shades


----------



## Meta

Thanks for the heads up @getbetterwithH  (credit: chicprofileofficial via Instagram)

No. 49 Rosé Tamize



No.71 Orange Brulée



No.74 Rosé Magenta


----------



## peonies13

peonies13 said:


> Long overdue follow up @momoc - thanks to you and this comparison post, I'm now trying Beige Kalahari, Rose Dakar and Rose Indien  Hoping any of them look good on me compared to my much loved Rouge H satin!



@momoc Thanks again - Rose Indien is a big winner on me


----------



## NavyRisa

I had Rose Dakar, but want to try Rose Indien for a refill.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hello and happy summer everyone. As soon as my Rose Tan lip enhancer arrived, my mom snatched it. I didn’t even swatch it. I then got the Rose d’Ete  instead since I hate reordering the same things. Now I’m getting curious again about Rose Tan. Those of you who own it, could you please let me know what you think? Thank you.


----------



## JeanGranger

Ordered this for Mom. Rose d’Ete
Lip Enchancer


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Hello and happy summer everyone. As soon as my Rose Tan lip enhancer arrived, my mom snatched it. I didn’t even swatch it. I then got the Rose d’Ete  instead since I hate reordering the same things. Now I’m getting curious again about Rose Tan. Those of you who own it, could you please let me know what you think? Thank you.



Just to bear in mind that sheer lip products will vary considerably on different people's lips, ph-balance and natural colour, on me it was too similar to  others I already have.


----------



## getbetterwithH

papertiger said:


> Just to bear in mind that sheer lip products will vary considerably on different people's lips, ph-balance and natural colour, on me it was too similar to  others I already have.


Hi and thank you. Do you mean similar products like lip enhancers from other lines, or do you mean lipstick colors from Hermès (maybe like Rose Encens)? Thank you!!


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi and thank you. Do you mean similar products like lip enhancers from other lines, or do you mean lipstick colors from Hermès (maybe like Rose Encens)? Thank you!!



Both  

I believe (all) H enhancers do change per people's natural ph-balance, but also sheer lipsticks/balms will take on undertones and depth of colour dependent on the person wearing. 

An opaque satin or matte will usually cover the lips uniformly, but the enhancers really vary person to person. Like fragrance, I really would advise to try first with a tester if you can.


----------



## getbetterwithH

papertiger said:


> Both
> 
> I believe (all) H enhancers do change per people's natural ph-balance, but also sheer lipsticks/balms will take on undertones and depth of colour dependent on the person wearing.
> 
> An opaque satin or matte will usually cover the lips uniformly, but the enhancers really vary person to person. Like fragrance, I really would advise to try first with a tester if you can.


Thx for taking the time to explain


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> Thx for taking the time to explain



Sorry, it was late here, now I read it back it sounds like I was lip-splaining  

I believe the Rose tan is the deepest anyway. So, regardless of tint, if you want a 'balm' with a bit more colour stain, I think that's the one to go for.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Oh God, no don’t worry. My previous message was quite genuine. Thank you ☺️


----------



## peonies13

NavyRisa said:


> I had Rose Dakar, but want to try Rose Indien for a refill.


 I tried Rose Dakar too - looked good on me but not nearly as good. On me, Rose Dakar is much more of a red-pink than a true pink-pink... and at that point I'd rather just wear a real red (i.e. Rouge H which is a prefect red for me) 


getbetterwithH said:


> Hello and happy summer everyone. As soon as my Rose Tan lip enhancer arrived, my mom snatched it. I didn’t even swatch it. I then got the Rose d’Ete  instead since I hate reordering the same things. Now I’m getting curious again about Rose Tan. Those of you who own it, could you please let me know what you think? Thank you.





papertiger said:


> ...I believe the Rose tan is the deepest anyway. So, regardless of tint, if you want a 'balm' with a bit more colour stain, I think that's the one to go for.


I tried Rose Tan thinking it'd be perfect - minimal, neutral, just a touch of color... but at least on my lips it was literally invisible (not dissimilar from what @momoc wrote a while back) and I couldn't see any pigment at all. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## QuelleFromage

getbetterwithH said:


> Good evening. Just out of curiosity, has anyone rebought a shade after using it up or bought 2nds of an LE shade? I’m asking because I just reordered two lipsticks that I never associated with being favorites, yet somehow I must have applied frequently - the balm, which has a permanent space in my bathroom as an overnight layer, and the Rose Boise shade, which is in part due to the matte nature, I think.


I've reordered the balm - I use it often.


----------



## Surrealish

I surprisingly LOVED the hermes blush and the lip enhancer in rose d'ete. It smells so yummy i just want to eat it


----------



## Norm.Core

Meta said:


> Thanks for the heads up @getbetterwithH  (credit: chicprofileofficial via Instagram)
> 
> No. 49 Rosé Tamize
> View attachment 5153934
> 
> 
> No.71 Orange Brulée
> View attachment 5153935
> 
> 
> No.74 Rosé Magenta
> View attachment 5153936


I’m excited for these new colours, if only to get the case for the Orange Brulee. I have to say, these H lipsticks lifted my spirits up during COVID lockdown.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Any updates as to when the new nail lacquers will become available


----------



## Meta

Love Of My Life said:


> Any updates as to when the new nail lacquers will become available


Launch date has been pushed back to mid-October. I had _just_ recently asked my SA this question. 

There'll be 24 shades.


----------



## momoc

+1 heard same thing about launch dates being pushed back yet again. Just gotta be patient! I’m really looking forward to the nail polishes too!


----------



## demicouture

oooh I look forward to the nail lacquers!! I m so happy with the blushes and lip sticks and enhancers..


----------



## getbetterwithH

I just received the Rose Tan lip enhancer, and you were all of course right. Despite me being very fair, this is nothing more than an MLBB shade on me. It loses the brown undertones of the bullet but it lacks the brightening quality of my Rose d’Eté Enhancer. Oh well, if all else fails, it’ll join my H lip balm in my bathroom, which funnily enough, is my most used H Lippie  Rose Tan did feel moisturizing during the day though, and the pigment didn’t wear off unevenly either.


----------



## momoc

Here's Your Exclusive First Look at Hermès's New Nail Polish Line
					

Orange is the new laq.




					www.elle.com
				




Article with details and photos of the upcoming nail polish! Some of the info from the article:

“Each of the 24 shades contains ultrafine, biosourced pigments and needs only one coat. The collection also includes a base and top coat, plus hand care and tools like nail brushes that nod to the brand’s equestrian heritage.”

“The 24-shade nail care line will be available on October 15 at hermes.com.”

Also shows the retail price - $45.





Orange Boîte



Vert Egyptien



Rouge Casaque






Rose Magenta


----------



## iamberrytastic

momoc said:


> Here's Your Exclusive First Look at Hermès's New Nail Polish Line
> 
> 
> Orange is the new laq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article with details and photos of the upcoming nail polish! Some of the info from the article:
> 
> “Each of the 24 shades contains ultrafine, biosourced pigments and needs only one coat. The collection also includes a base and top coat, plus hand care and tools like nail brushes that nod to the brand’s equestrian heritage.”
> 
> “The 24-shade nail care line will be available on October 15 at hermes.com.”
> 
> Also shows the retail price - $45.
> 
> View attachment 5179039
> 
> View attachment 5179040
> 
> Orange Boîte
> 
> View attachment 5179041
> 
> Vert Egyptien
> 
> View attachment 5179042
> 
> Rouge Casaque
> 
> View attachment 5179043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179044
> 
> Rose Magenta



$45 !!! But I will buy them anyway.


----------



## Livia1

momoc said:


> Here's Your Exclusive First Look at Hermès's New Nail Polish Line
> 
> 
> Orange is the new laq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article with details and photos of the upcoming nail polish! Some of the info from the article:
> 
> “Each of the 24 shades contains ultrafine, biosourced pigments and needs only one coat. The collection also includes a base and top coat, plus hand care and tools like nail brushes that nod to the brand’s equestrian heritage.”
> 
> “The 24-shade nail care line will be available on October 15 at hermes.com.”
> 
> Also shows the retail price - $45.
> 
> View attachment 5179039
> 
> View attachment 5179040
> 
> Orange Boîte
> 
> View attachment 5179041
> 
> Vert Egyptien
> 
> View attachment 5179042
> 
> Rouge Casaque
> 
> View attachment 5179043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179044
> 
> Rose Magenta




Gorgeous!

Can't wait


----------



## skybluesky

Rouge Casque looks gorgeous.  I am ready to give them my money.


----------



## Love Of My Life

I'm interested in a RED.. if they do a red from years back like Rouge (lipstick).. I'll be delighted
to have that shade.. Also the hand care tools interest me. I use a glass nail file which
I love, so I'd be interested in seeing what the H nail file looks like
I'm guessing that the H polishes will be 10- or 12 free
Leave it to H.. think that $45 for a nail polish likely hits the jackpot with SL being
a close second at $60 or $65 ( but only a few colors).. & then TF ($37) with a great color range
& no new nail colors for fall from Tom Ford


----------



## iamberrytastic

Love Of My Life said:


> I'm interested in a RED.. if they do a red from years back like Rouge (lipstick).. I'll be delighted
> to have that shade.. Also the hand care tools interest me. I use a glass nail file which
> I love, so I'd be interested in seeing what the H nail file looks like
> I'm guessing that the H polishes will be 10- or 12 free
> Leave it to H.. think that $45 for a nail polish likely hits the jackpot with SL being
> a close second at $60 or $65 ( but only a few colors).. & then TF ($37) with a great color range
> & no new nail colors for fall from Tom Ford



I hope they do a Rouge H. That would be the only color I am getting.


----------



## corgimom11

Is this launch for the polishes/manicure items online only or has anyone been able to confirm they will be available in boutiques as well? I pinged my SA about it but waiting for them to get back to me.


----------



## TheDutchess




----------



## DrTr

I was thrilled to read about H nail polish coming soon, glad for intel posted here so far!  It is described as “one coat” - hope so. I found this pic in Apple news, credit to them - thought the color and the Kelly were worth a closeup!  Love their lippies, have to try nail line!


----------



## momoc

corgimom11 said:


> Is this launch for the polishes/manicure items online only or has anyone been able to confirm they will be available in boutiques as well? I pinged my SA about it but waiting for them to get back to me.



They should be in store too, my SA said she will keep me posted. I believe only certain US stores carry the beauty line though. If your store doesn’t, my guess is your SA will be able to place orders for you via H.com.


----------



## momoc

TheDutchess said:


> View attachment 5180434
> View attachment 5180435



That nail file for example feels like it’s gonna be so…extra (seriously why do I need an Hermès branded _nail file_) yet I’m pretty sure I’m going to get it


----------



## acrowcounted

momoc said:


> That nail file for example feels like it’s gonna be so…extra (seriously why do I need an Hermès branded _nail file_) yet I’m pretty sure I’m going to get it


Hopefully they also release a $2500 leather keychain/purse/bagcharm to hang the H nail file from one’s bag…


----------



## momoc

acrowcounted said:


> Hopefully they also release a $2500 leather keychain/purse/bagcharm to hang the H nail file from one’s bag…


Oh no don’t give them ideas, I seriously can see this happening LOL


----------



## Possum

Has anyone heard a release date for the highlighter please?


----------



## QuelleFromage

As a newbie to the "enhancers", I really like them but to me they are just less dense lipstick....not a subtle gloss (like, say, Glossier Balm Dot Com). That said, I am liking Rose d'Ete.


----------



## Angelian

(IG she.c0m and milkxkh)


----------



## doni

Angelian said:


> (IG she.c0m and milkxkh)
> View attachment 5180815
> View attachment 5180816
> View attachment 5180817
> View attachment 5180818
> View attachment 5180819
> View attachment 5180820
> View attachment 5180821
> View attachment 5180822
> View attachment 5180823


Great pics.
Is there a list of colors?
The nail files look like your regular drugstore cardboard files with the H name on them and I am all for it


----------



## Angelian

(IG lulun_sayaka)


----------



## Angelian

doni said:


> Great pics.
> Is there a list of colors?
> The nail files look like your regular drugstore cardboard files with the H name on them and I am all for it


Pic of full color list just posted above.  I’m with you on the nail file, but totally depends on the price if I will actually buy it.


----------



## doni

Angelian said:


> Pic of full color list just posted.  I’m with you on the nail file, but totally depends on the price if I will actually buy it.


So how outrageous will it have to be for you _not_ to buy it ?
No, seriously, it is genius. They could have come up with one of those tecno glass files, or one with ten different faces, but this is so simple and retro it is perfect.

Thanks for the pic, that‘s more colors than I expected!


----------



## Angelian

doni said:


> So how outrageous will it have to be for you _not_ to buy it ?
> No, seriously, it is genius. They could have come up with one of those tecno glass files, or one with ten different faces, but this is so simple and retro it is perfect.
> 
> Thanks for the pic, that‘s more colors than I expected!


Good question, will need to think about that one! Just hope it has a retro price as well. But knowing H it will border on outrageous pretty quickly.  (Although the brushes seemed reasonably priced, only taking into account how beautiful they look.) Maybe it will be more of a matter of, will I be able to get one of those perhaps not-outrageously priced nail files, as they will no doubt fly out the doors/sell out online like hotcakes. 

The color range is very nice, 24 is the magic number.


----------



## periogirl28

I see that very expensive tiered leather nail polish bottle holder...


----------



## Winter4

Angelian said:


> (IG she.c0m and milkxkh)
> View attachment 5180815
> View attachment 5180816
> View attachment 5180817
> View attachment 5180818
> View attachment 5180819
> View attachment 5180820
> View attachment 5180821
> View attachment 5180822
> View attachment 5180823
> 
> View attachment 5180827


----------



## Winter4

Angelian said:


> (IG lulun_sayaka)
> View attachment 5180828
> View attachment 5180829
> View attachment 5180830
> View attachment 5180831
> View attachment 5180832


Thank you for posting all of these new products!


----------



## Nahreen

Angelian said:


> Good question, will need to think about that one! Just hope it has a retro price as well. But knowing H it will border on outrageous pretty quickly.  (Although the brushes seemed reasonably priced, only taking into account how beautiful they look.) Maybe it will be more of a matter of, will I be able to get one of those perhaps not-outrageously priced nail files, as they will no doubt fly out the doors/sell out online like hotcakes.
> 
> The color range is very nice, 24 is the magic number.


DH was like: Are you seriosly thinking of buying a H nail file? 
Anyway, I see several colours of nailpolish I like.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thanks for the images.. I see a few shades that look nice.


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I like how the lipsticks are refillable, as the actual case is beautiful.

I am going to have a difficult time throwing away the pretty bottle of polish when it's empty, especially when it matches the lip balm perfectly!   But really, what am I going to do with empty nail polish bottles (someone more creative than myself will think of a fabulous idea and post it on IG)?


----------



## getbetterwithH

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I like how the lipsticks are refillable, as the actual case is beautiful.
> 
> I am going to have a difficult time throwing away the pretty bottle of polish when it's empty, especially when it matches the lip balm perfectly!   But really, what am I going to do with empty nail polish bottles (someone more creative than myself will think of a fabulous idea and post it on IG)?



i simply have to ask, and I mean this in the nicest possible way, have you ever managed to completely use up a nail polish? I don‘t think I ever have, not even a top coat  regardless, I think those bottles will last a while, and once it‘s finally empty, one could still keep it.  If all else fails, you could pour a different brand or no name brand polish into the beautiful bottle though I don‘t ever seem to get there with my Serge Lutens or TF bottles…


----------



## grace-lee

getbetterwithH said:


> i simply have to ask, and I mean this in the nicest possible way, have you ever managed to completely use up a nail polish? I don‘t think I ever have, not even a top coat  regardless, I think those bottles will last a while, and once it‘s finally empty, one could still keep it.  If all else fails, you could pour a different brand or no name brand polish into the beautiful bottle though I don‘t ever seem to get there with my Serge Lutens or TF bottles…



The question was not directed to me but I have used up few bottles of base coat. The general nail polish I don't think I've completely panned but pretty close to bottom on few colors. I think from the H collection, I'll buy the nourishing oil for sure. I also do find several colors really beautiful so I might just go with that too lol!


----------



## Rhl2987

I love these and can’t wait to get the full set!


----------



## Pirula

Lipsticks are on h.com in US!


----------



## acrowcounted

Pirula said:


> Lipsticks are on h.com in US!


No highlighters though  Guess those will be with the nail polishes on Oct 15.


----------



## iamberrytastic

I don’t like how you can’t see through top coat and base coat bottles. I am sure it’s to protect the formula but I like to see when I am low on top coat and repurchase. Chanel does the same thing with their top coat too.


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> Here's Your Exclusive First Look at Hermès's New Nail Polish Line
> 
> 
> Orange is the new laq.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.elle.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Article with details and photos of the upcoming nail polish! Some of the info from the article:
> 
> “Each of the 24 shades contains ultrafine, biosourced pigments and needs only one coat. The collection also includes a base and top coat, plus hand care and tools like nail brushes that nod to the brand’s equestrian heritage.”
> 
> “The 24-shade nail care line will be available on October 15 at hermes.com.”
> 
> Also shows the retail price - $45.
> 
> View attachment 5179039
> 
> View attachment 5179040
> 
> Orange Boîte
> 
> View attachment 5179041
> 
> Vert Egyptien
> 
> View attachment 5179042
> 
> Rouge Casaque
> 
> View attachment 5179043
> 
> 
> View attachment 5179044
> 
> Rose Magenta



When will it come in Bambou? That's all I wanna know


----------



## papertiger

periogirl28 said:


> I see that very expensive tiered leather nail polish bottle holder...



Oh you noticed that too did you? Funny that


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> i simply have to ask, and I mean this in the nicest possible way, have you ever managed to completely use up a nail polish? I don‘t think I ever have, not even a top coat  regardless, I think those bottles will last a while, and once it‘s finally empty, one could still keep it.  If all else fails, you could pour a different brand or no name brand polish into the beautiful bottle though I don‘t ever seem to get there with my Serge Lutens or TF bottles…



I have rarely been able to use up a full bottle of polish as it thickens so I get about halfway through
&  then I start a fresh bottle. I don't add thinners as I found that changes the integrity of the polish.
So $45 seems high thinking that the bottle will never get completely used but maybe with the
H polish I can be more optimistic..
I agree about not being able to see how much is left in the bottles..
I likely will buy the oil & a red if the color is fabulous as there are some really beautiful
deep reds in the marketplace.. JMO


----------



## momoc

The 3 new LE lipsticks swatched in case anyone is interested!

Order is left to right = top to bottom = Rose Tamise, Orange Brule, Rose Magenta


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> The 3 new LE lipsticks swatched in case anyone is interested!
> 
> Order is left to right = top to bottom = Rose Tamise, Orange Brule, Rose Magenta
> 
> View attachment 5182115
> View attachment 5182116


Thank you so much. They all pull darker than the bullet let’s on. The Tamise seems almost purple with a tinge of grey - very Lutens


----------



## Possum

momoc said:


> The 3 new LE lipsticks swatched in case anyone is interested!
> 
> Order is left to right = top to bottom = Rose Tamise, Orange Brule, Rose Magenta
> 
> View attachment 5182115
> View attachment 5182116


Thankyou for the pics ... I don't particularly like these colours, but I will buy them anyway   I am collecting the LE cases more than the lipstick shades.


----------



## Pirula

Dear *momoc* ,

when you have a moment if it’s not too much trouble, could you please show rose Magenta and Rose Velours?  Thanks!


----------



## momoc

Pirula said:


> Dear *momoc* ,
> 
> when you have a moment if it’s not too much trouble, could you please show rose Magenta and Rose Velours?  Thanks!



Hear ya go! Left/top is Rose Magenta, right/bottom is Rose Velours.


----------



## Pirula

momoc said:


> Hear ya go! Left/top is Rose Magenta, right/bottom is Rose Velours.
> 
> View attachment 5182929
> View attachment 5182930



Thanks so much!!


----------



## momoc

Source








						Les Mains Hermès: 24 New Nail Polishes, And An Entire Hand Beauty Line By Hermès Beauty
					

Hermès has already got us lusting over their luxurious lipsticks and blushes, not to mention those elusive Birkins, so what else is in the works for their ingenious beauty line? Nail polishes. In fact, the Les Mains Hermès consists of a whole hand beauty collection, consisting of nail enamels, a...




					www.nylon.com.sg
				




All shades! And prices in Singapore dollars. Apparently the nail file comes in a set of 12, and is 58 SGD. Top coat and base coat is the same as a nail polish (in SGD it's 74) and the cuticle oil slightly more expensive at 79. The hand care cream is more expensive than I expected at 185 SGD.


01 Rose Porcelaine — A powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.
03 Rose Coquille — Soft and tender, the hint of pink and slight gloss of enamel.
06 Rose Baltique — A Nordic pink marked by mineral freshness.
30 Rose Horizon — The radiant and dazzling vastness of a new morning.
33 Orange Boîte — The icon. Originating in 1942 due to a shortage of packaging, this bright and dynamic orange became the colour of the house’s signature box.
39 Orange Poppy — Like the “Hermès shopping bag charm” swinging from the handle of a bag.
43 Rose Incarnat — Garnet-tinted emotion at your fingertips, at once sensual and soft.
46 Rouge Exotique — Vivid and luminous, the brightness of a freshly-picked watermelon in an endless, sun- drenched summer. A pure red with a hint of pink.
49 Rose Tamisé — Slightly darkened with deep purple, in the shimmering light of the tropics.
64 Rouge Casaque — Vivid, with barely a hint of blue, it evokes the iconic Kelly in Clémence bullcalf. Balanced, intense, impetuous, its character is unequivocal.
65 Vert Égyptien — Reflections of mirages in the Nile Valley, under the palm trees of Luxor and Aswan.
66 Rouge Piment — A flamboyant distillation of summer in winter. The red radiance of a beating heart.
70 Rose Indien — A fuchsia pink on a magic carpet of boundless horizons.
71 Orange Brûlé — The ochre red of sun-scorched earth, the tangerine light of a forest in autumn.
74 Rose Magenta — Fiery and vivid, like the second rainbow that is superimposed over the first, casting the most remarkable of pinks.
75 Rouge Amazone — A warm, muted red, a stately reference to the bright red introduced by Hermès in 1902 to show off the white coats of the horses belonging to the Chinese Empress Cixi
77 Rouge Grenade — Pinkish scarlet, nasturtium red, touched with the flavours of childhood.
79 Jaune Impérial — Solar, aristocratic to the tips of its fingers, the colour that only Chinese emperors were entitled to wear.
80 Gris Étoupe — The house’s instantly recognisable shade of grey. Linen in the morning light, all aboard for the Leeward Islands.
85 Rouge H — Created in 1925, it is the agile seal of the house’s identity. Coloured shade, fired red, neither blue nor yellow, a hint of brown, verging on burgundy.
89 Violet Byzantin — Dark plum with an amethyst sheen, the power of a flamboyant dream.
91 Vert Écossais — Evoking moors, lochs and fairy-tale forests, a natural touch of the Highlands in a gesture.
95 Brun Bistre — The caress of autumnal light in a colour wash, the deep colour of the border that accentuates each orange box.
96 Bleu Encre — A copperplate script recounting dearly-held dreams, the receding night at the break of dawn.




edit: and from https://graziamagazine.com/us/articles/hermes-nail-polish-release-price/ are some more prices in USD: $95 for the hand cream, $45 nail file, $48 cuticle oil, $45 for base coat, top coat (and the nail polish themselves).


----------



## Nahreen

momoc said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Mains Hermès: 24 New Nail Polishes, And An Entire Hand Beauty Line By Hermès Beauty
> 
> 
> Hermès has already got us lusting over their luxurious lipsticks and blushes, not to mention those elusive Birkins, so what else is in the works for their ingenious beauty line? Nail polishes. In fact, the Les Mains Hermès consists of a whole hand beauty collection, consisting of nail enamels, a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nylon.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All shades! And prices in Singapore dollars. Apparently the nail file comes in a set of 12, and is 58 SGD. Top coat and base coat is the same as a nail polish (in SGD it's 74) and the cuticle oil slightly more expensive at 79. The hand care cream is more expensive than I expected at 185 SGD.
> 
> 
> 01 Rose Porcelaine — A powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.
> 03 Rose Coquille — Soft and tender, the hint of pink and slight gloss of enamel.
> 06 Rose Baltique — A Nordic pink marked by mineral freshness.
> 30 Rose Horizon — The radiant and dazzling vastness of a new morning.
> 33 Orange Boîte — The icon. Originating in 1942 due to a shortage of packaging, this bright and dynamic orange became the colour of the house’s signature box.
> 39 Orange Poppy — Like the “Hermès shopping bag charm” swinging from the handle of a bag.
> 43 Rose Incarnat — Garnet-tinted emotion at your fingertips, at once sensual and soft.
> 46 Rouge Exotique — Vivid and luminous, the brightness of a freshly-picked watermelon in an endless, sun- drenched summer. A pure red with a hint of pink.
> 49 Rose Tamisé — Slightly darkened with deep purple, in the shimmering light of the tropics.
> 64 Rouge Casaque — Vivid, with barely a hint of blue, it evokes the iconic Kelly in Clémence bullcalf. Balanced, intense, impetuous, its character is unequivocal.
> 65 Vert Égyptien — Reflections of mirages in the Nile Valley, under the palm trees of Luxor and Aswan.
> 66 Rouge Piment — A flamboyant distillation of summer in winter. The red radiance of a beating heart.
> 70 Rose Indien — A fuchsia pink on a magic carpet of boundless horizons.
> 71 Orange Brûlé — The ochre red of sun-scorched earth, the tangerine light of a forest in autumn.
> 74 Rose Magenta — Fiery and vivid, like the second rainbow that is superimposed over the first, casting the most remarkable of pinks.
> 75 Rouge Amazone — A warm, muted red, a stately reference to the bright red introduced by Hermès in 1902 to show off the white coats of the horses belonging to the Chinese Empress Cixi
> 77 Rouge Grenade — Pinkish scarlet, nasturtium red, touched with the flavours of childhood.
> 79 Jaune Impérial — Solar, aristocratic to the tips of its fingers, the colour that only Chinese emperors were entitled to wear.
> 80 Gris Étoupe — The house’s instantly recognisable shade of grey. Linen in the morning light, all aboard for the Leeward Islands.
> 85 Rouge H — Created in 1925, it is the agile seal of the house’s identity. Coloured shade, fired red, neither blue nor yellow, a hint of brown, verging on burgundy.
> 89 Violet Byzantin — Dark plum with an amethyst sheen, the power of a flamboyant dream.
> 91 Vert Écossais — Evoking moors, lochs and fairy-tale forests, a natural touch of the Highlands in a gesture.
> 95 Brun Bistre — The caress of autumnal light in a colour wash, the deep colour of the border that accentuates each orange box.
> 96 Bleu Encre — A copperplate script recounting dearly-held dreams, the receding night at the break of dawn.
> 
> View attachment 5183016


Thank you so much Momoc for posting all this information.


----------



## Roe

I was at the Hermes store by me a few days ago, and was taken to the back where they had set up a beauty center.  My SA was very sweet to give me a plethora of lipstick samples with little brushes.  They are very excited to be launching nail polishes next month and soon after more make up selection in which they will be doing makeup and make overs in house.  I'm excited.


----------



## Winter4

momoc said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Mains Hermès: 24 New Nail Polishes, And An Entire Hand Beauty Line By Hermès Beauty
> 
> 
> Hermès has already got us lusting over their luxurious lipsticks and blushes, not to mention those elusive Birkins, so what else is in the works for their ingenious beauty line? Nail polishes. In fact, the Les Mains Hermès consists of a whole hand beauty collection, consisting of nail enamels, a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nylon.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All shades! And prices in Singapore dollars. Apparently the nail file comes in a set of 12, and is 58 SGD. Top coat and base coat is the same as a nail polish (in SGD it's 74) and the cuticle oil slightly more expensive at 79. The hand care cream is more expensive than I expected at 185 SGD.
> 
> 
> 01 Rose Porcelaine — A powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.
> 03 Rose Coquille — Soft and tender, the hint of pink and slight gloss of enamel.
> 06 Rose Baltique — A Nordic pink marked by mineral freshness.
> 30 Rose Horizon — The radiant and dazzling vastness of a new morning.
> 33 Orange Boîte — The icon. Originating in 1942 due to a shortage of packaging, this bright and dynamic orange became the colour of the house’s signature box.
> 39 Orange Poppy — Like the “Hermès shopping bag charm” swinging from the handle of a bag.
> 43 Rose Incarnat — Garnet-tinted emotion at your fingertips, at once sensual and soft.
> 46 Rouge Exotique — Vivid and luminous, the brightness of a freshly-picked watermelon in an endless, sun- drenched summer. A pure red with a hint of pink.
> 49 Rose Tamisé — Slightly darkened with deep purple, in the shimmering light of the tropics.
> 64 Rouge Casaque — Vivid, with barely a hint of blue, it evokes the iconic Kelly in Clémence bullcalf. Balanced, intense, impetuous, its character is unequivocal.
> 65 Vert Égyptien — Reflections of mirages in the Nile Valley, under the palm trees of Luxor and Aswan.
> 66 Rouge Piment — A flamboyant distillation of summer in winter. The red radiance of a beating heart.
> 70 Rose Indien — A fuchsia pink on a magic carpet of boundless horizons.
> 71 Orange Brûlé — The ochre red of sun-scorched earth, the tangerine light of a forest in autumn.
> 74 Rose Magenta — Fiery and vivid, like the second rainbow that is superimposed over the first, casting the most remarkable of pinks.
> 75 Rouge Amazone — A warm, muted red, a stately reference to the bright red introduced by Hermès in 1902 to show off the white coats of the horses belonging to the Chinese Empress Cixi
> 77 Rouge Grenade — Pinkish scarlet, nasturtium red, touched with the flavours of childhood.
> 79 Jaune Impérial — Solar, aristocratic to the tips of its fingers, the colour that only Chinese emperors were entitled to wear.
> 80 Gris Étoupe — The house’s instantly recognisable shade of grey. Linen in the morning light, all aboard for the Leeward Islands.
> 85 Rouge H — Created in 1925, it is the agile seal of the house’s identity. Coloured shade, fired red, neither blue nor yellow, a hint of brown, verging on burgundy.
> 89 Violet Byzantin — Dark plum with an amethyst sheen, the power of a flamboyant dream.
> 91 Vert Écossais — Evoking moors, lochs and fairy-tale forests, a natural touch of the Highlands in a gesture.
> 95 Brun Bistre — The caress of autumnal light in a colour wash, the deep colour of the border that accentuates each orange box.
> 96 Bleu Encre — A copperplate script recounting dearly-held dreams, the receding night at the break of dawn.
> 
> View attachment 5183031
> 
> 
> edit: and from https://graziamagazine.com/us/articles/hermes-nail-polish-release-price/ are some more prices in USD: $95 for the hand cream, $45 nail file, $48 cuticle oil, $45 for base coat, top coat (and the nail polish themselves).


Thank you for taking so much time to post all these pictures and so much information!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Yes, thank you @momoc for keeping us so current in all the coming releases. 
Have any Euro ladies seen the lipsticks anywhere yet? I refresh the French and German sites a few times a day, but the lipsticks are not online yet.


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Mains Hermès: 24 New Nail Polishes, And An Entire Hand Beauty Line By Hermès Beauty
> 
> 
> Hermès has already got us lusting over their luxurious lipsticks and blushes, not to mention those elusive Birkins, so what else is in the works for their ingenious beauty line? Nail polishes. In fact, the Les Mains Hermès consists of a whole hand beauty collection, consisting of nail enamels, a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nylon.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All shades! And prices in Singapore dollars. Apparently the nail file comes in a set of 12, and is 58 SGD. Top coat and base coat is the same as a nail polish (in SGD it's 74) and the cuticle oil slightly more expensive at 79. The hand care cream is more expensive than I expected at 185 SGD.
> 
> 
> 01 Rose Porcelaine — A powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.
> 03 Rose Coquille — Soft and tender, the hint of pink and slight gloss of enamel.
> 06 Rose Baltique — A Nordic pink marked by mineral freshness.
> 30 Rose Horizon — The radiant and dazzling vastness of a new morning.
> 33 Orange Boîte — The icon. Originating in 1942 due to a shortage of packaging, this bright and dynamic orange became the colour of the house’s signature box.
> 39 Orange Poppy — Like the “Hermès shopping bag charm” swinging from the handle of a bag.
> 43 Rose Incarnat — Garnet-tinted emotion at your fingertips, at once sensual and soft.
> 46 Rouge Exotique — Vivid and luminous, the brightness of a freshly-picked watermelon in an endless, sun- drenched summer. A pure red with a hint of pink.
> 49 Rose Tamisé — Slightly darkened with deep purple, in the shimmering light of the tropics.
> 64 Rouge Casaque — Vivid, with barely a hint of blue, it evokes the iconic Kelly in Clémence bullcalf. Balanced, intense, impetuous, its character is unequivocal.
> 65 Vert Égyptien — Reflections of mirages in the Nile Valley, under the palm trees of Luxor and Aswan.
> 66 Rouge Piment — A flamboyant distillation of summer in winter. The red radiance of a beating heart.
> 70 Rose Indien — A fuchsia pink on a magic carpet of boundless horizons.
> 71 Orange Brûlé — The ochre red of sun-scorched earth, the tangerine light of a forest in autumn.
> 74 Rose Magenta — Fiery and vivid, like the second rainbow that is superimposed over the first, casting the most remarkable of pinks.
> 75 Rouge Amazone — A warm, muted red, a stately reference to the bright red introduced by Hermès in 1902 to show off the white coats of the horses belonging to the Chinese Empress Cixi
> 77 Rouge Grenade — Pinkish scarlet, nasturtium red, touched with the flavours of childhood.
> 79 Jaune Impérial — Solar, aristocratic to the tips of its fingers, the colour that only Chinese emperors were entitled to wear.
> 80 Gris Étoupe — The house’s instantly recognisable shade of grey. Linen in the morning light, all aboard for the Leeward Islands.
> 85 Rouge H — Created in 1925, it is the agile seal of the house’s identity. Coloured shade, fired red, neither blue nor yellow, a hint of brown, verging on burgundy.
> 89 Violet Byzantin — Dark plum with an amethyst sheen, the power of a flamboyant dream.
> 91 Vert Écossais — Evoking moors, lochs and fairy-tale forests, a natural touch of the Highlands in a gesture.
> 95 Brun Bistre — The caress of autumnal light in a colour wash, the deep colour of the border that accentuates each orange box.
> 96 Bleu Encre — A copperplate script recounting dearly-held dreams, the receding night at the break of dawn.
> 
> View attachment 5183031
> 
> 
> edit: and from https://graziamagazine.com/us/articles/hermes-nail-polish-release-price/ are some more prices in USD: $95 for the hand cream, $45 nail file, $48 cuticle oil, $45 for base coat, top coat (and the nail polish themselves).




Thanks momoc for sharing the images. Leave it to Hermes to come up with such
interesting descriptions of the polish shades...
Still need to see them up close & personal.. a few have caught my eye


----------



## tlamdang08

I am so happy my home store carry LE lipsticks now


----------



## kashmira

I can’t wait!


----------



## kashmira




----------



## kashmira




----------



## Angelian

Adding some pics from this article (in German) https://www.heypretty.ch/first-look-hermes-goes-nagellack-mit-les-mains-hermes/


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> Source
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Les Mains Hermès: 24 New Nail Polishes, And An Entire Hand Beauty Line By Hermès Beauty
> 
> 
> Hermès has already got us lusting over their luxurious lipsticks and blushes, not to mention those elusive Birkins, so what else is in the works for their ingenious beauty line? Nail polishes. In fact, the Les Mains Hermès consists of a whole hand beauty collection, consisting of nail enamels, a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nylon.com.sg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All shades! And prices in Singapore dollars. Apparently the nail file comes in a set of 12, and is 58 SGD. Top coat and base coat is the same as a nail polish (in SGD it's 74) and the cuticle oil slightly more expensive at 79. The hand care cream is more expensive than I expected at 185 SGD.
> 
> 
> 01 Rose Porcelaine — A powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.
> 03 Rose Coquille — Soft and tender, the hint of pink and slight gloss of enamel.
> 06 Rose Baltique — A Nordic pink marked by mineral freshness.
> 30 Rose Horizon — The radiant and dazzling vastness of a new morning.
> 33 Orange Boîte — The icon. Originating in 1942 due to a shortage of packaging, this bright and dynamic orange became the colour of the house’s signature box.
> 39 Orange Poppy — Like the “Hermès shopping bag charm” swinging from the handle of a bag.
> 43 Rose Incarnat — Garnet-tinted emotion at your fingertips, at once sensual and soft.
> 46 Rouge Exotique — Vivid and luminous, the brightness of a freshly-picked watermelon in an endless, sun- drenched summer. A pure red with a hint of pink.
> 49 Rose Tamisé — Slightly darkened with deep purple, in the shimmering light of the tropics.
> 64 Rouge Casaque — Vivid, with barely a hint of blue, it evokes the iconic Kelly in Clémence bullcalf. Balanced, intense, impetuous, its character is unequivocal.
> 65 Vert Égyptien — Reflections of mirages in the Nile Valley, under the palm trees of Luxor and Aswan.
> 66 Rouge Piment — A flamboyant distillation of summer in winter. The red radiance of a beating heart.
> 70 Rose Indien — A fuchsia pink on a magic carpet of boundless horizons.
> 71 Orange Brûlé — The ochre red of sun-scorched earth, the tangerine light of a forest in autumn.
> 74 Rose Magenta — Fiery and vivid, like the second rainbow that is superimposed over the first, casting the most remarkable of pinks.
> 75 Rouge Amazone — A warm, muted red, a stately reference to the bright red introduced by Hermès in 1902 to show off the white coats of the horses belonging to the Chinese Empress Cixi
> 77 Rouge Grenade — Pinkish scarlet, nasturtium red, touched with the flavours of childhood.
> 79 Jaune Impérial — Solar, aristocratic to the tips of its fingers, the colour that only Chinese emperors were entitled to wear.
> 80 Gris Étoupe — The house’s instantly recognisable shade of grey. Linen in the morning light, all aboard for the Leeward Islands.
> 85 Rouge H — Created in 1925, it is the agile seal of the house’s identity. Coloured shade, fired red, neither blue nor yellow, a hint of brown, verging on burgundy.
> 89 Violet Byzantin — Dark plum with an amethyst sheen, the power of a flamboyant dream.
> 91 Vert Écossais — Evoking moors, lochs and fairy-tale forests, a natural touch of the Highlands in a gesture.
> 95 Brun Bistre — The caress of autumnal light in a colour wash, the deep colour of the border that accentuates each orange box.
> 96 Bleu Encre — A copperplate script recounting dearly-held dreams, the receding night at the break of dawn.
> 
> View attachment 5183031
> 
> 
> edit: and from https://graziamagazine.com/us/articles/hermes-nail-polish-release-price/ are some more prices in USD: $95 for the hand cream, $45 nail file, $48 cuticle oil, $45 for base coat, top coat (and the nail polish themselves).



Thank you so much  

Note to H: 65 and 91 look similar - and you couldn't POP in a Bambou?   Please address this shocking oversight and very significant issue


----------



## allanrvj

Angelian said:


> Adding some pics from this article (in German) https://www.heypretty.ch/first-look-hermes-goes-nagellack-mit-les-mains-hermes/
> 
> View attachment 5193557
> View attachment 5193558
> View attachment 5193559
> View attachment 5193560
> View attachment 5193561
> View attachment 5193562


I am itching to know how much that nail enamel carousel costs


----------



## papertiger

Angelian said:


> Adding some pics from this article (in German) https://www.heypretty.ch/first-look-hermes-goes-nagellack-mit-les-mains-hermes/
> 
> View attachment 5193557
> View attachment 5193558
> View attachment 5193559
> View attachment 5193560
> View attachment 5193561
> View attachment 5193562



 

 and  say     - wallet (doesn't want to even want to enquire real cash-cost) says


----------



## papertiger

allanrvj said:


> I am itching to know how much that nail enamel carousel costs



Calamine lotion will be a lot cheaper


----------



## Angelian

allanrvj said:


> I am itching to know how much that nail enamel carousel costs


Me too, but with 26 hours to make one, I’m expecting way way up there.


----------



## acrowcounted

Angelian said:


> Me too, but with 26 hours to make one, I’m expecting way way up there.


If it comes stocked with the entire nail polish collection (which the blurb seems to suggest it will?) I think it might actually sell well to the type of client that already bought the lipstick piano set, despite the likely $10k+++ price…


----------



## Angelian

acrowcounted said:


> If it comes stocked with the entire nail polish collection (which the blurb seems to suggest it will?) I think it might actually sell well to the type of client that already bought the lipstick piano set, despite the likely $10k+++ price…



It’s H, it will always sell to _someone, _no matter how high the price or crazy the type of product!__
Didn’t get the appeal of the piano set (especially because the cases are refillable, aiming at sustainability ), but I do like the carousel. But it won’t be anywhere near my comfort level/budget. I’ll just stick to the nail polishes, very much looking forward to those, have three on my list.


----------



## getbetterwithH

I feel almost naughty. Instead of jumping on the 3 new lipstick releases, I instead ordered one of the new customizable Louboutin lipsticks, since they are offered in a new formula. Very excited about that release. Though I know I’ll get the 3 new H lipsticks eventually, since I like the colors and actually prefer the matte formula over the satin ones.


----------



## Norm.Core

momoc said:


> The 3 new LE lipsticks swatched in case anyone is interested!
> 
> Order is left to right = top to bottom = Rose Tamise, Orange Brule, Rose Magenta
> 
> View attachment 5182115
> View attachment 5182116



Hi Momoc,

How are you liking the newest LE colours? Your swatches are really helpful and now I’m curious about that Rose Tamise. 

I love that Orange Brule but holding back to get it maybe when we’re closer to opening up for my first dinner out in months. Been wearing a face mask pretty much since Covid happened and I miss real lipsticks!


----------



## getbetterwithH

getbetterwithH said:


> I feel almost naughty. Instead of jumping on the 3 new lipstick releases, I instead ordered one of the new customizable Louboutin lipsticks, since they are offered in a new formula. Very excited about that release. Though I know I’ll get the 3 new H lipsticks eventually, since I like the colors and actually prefer the matte formula over the satin ones.



oh well, I sent the Loubi experiment right back. Balmy and shiny (but still pigmented). I like brighter shades matte, and I had ordered a bright shade. Also, compared to H and Lutens, the packaging, especially the new packaging of the refillable lipsticks, suddenly felt rather tacky to me. So I ordered a new H blush and one of the new LE shades instead  the hubby thought I am becoming rather predictable and boring in old age. So, for diversity’s sake, besides H, which lipsticks do you repurchase? I’m partial to Serge Lutens and La Bouche Rouge. Bond No9 have some great reds, but they are only available from Harrod’s in Europe, and ever since Brexit it’s more difficult to order cosmetic products from
The UK. I really appreciate the quality and price of H, but most of all, that they are the easiest to buy for me.


----------



## momoc

le_junkie said:


> Hi Momoc,
> 
> How are you liking the newest LE colours? Your swatches are really helpful and now I’m curious about that Rose Tamise.
> 
> I love that Orange Brule but holding back to get it maybe when we’re closer to opening up for my first dinner out in months. Been wearing a face mask pretty much since Covid happened and I miss real lipsticks!



I like them! I am a huge lipstick addict and I totally agree with what you said about masks! These 3 colors definitely seemed fall/winter to me and it makes sense IMO that they are the AW collection of LEs. I am also much more of a matte than shiny lipstick type of person so really like that these are matte. Although H matte is nowhere near the really matte lipsticks from some other brands!


----------



## Norm.Core

momoc said:


> I like them! I am a huge lipstick addict and I totally agree with what you said about masks! These 3 colors definitely seemed fall/winter to me and it makes sense IMO that they are the AW collection of LEs. I am also much more of a matte than shiny lipstick type of person so really like that these are matte. Although H matte is nowhere near the really matte lipsticks from some other brands!


Thank you!  

Maybe I’ll wait until we’re open in mid-October and actually go to H Sydney.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> oh well, I sent the Loubi experiment right back. Balmy and shiny (but still pigmented). I like brighter shades matte, and I had ordered a bright shade. Also, compared to H and Lutens, the packaging, especially the new packaging of the refillable lipsticks, suddenly felt rather tacky to me. So I ordered a new H blush and one of the new LE shades instead  the hubby thought I am becoming rather predictable and boring in old age. So, for diversity’s sake, besides H, which lipsticks do you repurchase? I’m partial to Serge Lutens and La Bouche Rouge. Bond No9 have some great reds, but they are only available from Harrod’s in Europe, and ever since Brexit it’s more difficult to order cosmetic products from
> The UK. I really appreciate the quality and price of H, but most of all, that they are the easiest to buy for me.



I do like the H lipsticks but for me I still prefer Tom Ford, Serge Lutens & my favorite still La Bouche Rouge
The leather cases  from LBG are beautiful quality & the range of colors work for me.
I wish there were more diversity in the H range especially the reds as they read so different IRL
from the swatches.. I do however love the H cases.
What's a lipstick gal going to do.. LOL


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> I like them! I am a huge lipstick addict and I totally agree with what you said about masks! These 3 colors definitely seemed fall/winter to me and it makes sense IMO that they are the AW collection of LEs. I am also much more of a matte than shiny lipstick type of person so really like that these are matte. Although H matte is nowhere near the really matte lipsticks from some other brands!


Dear momoc, how do you find the Rose Tamise? I actually wanted to get this one first, because the color is quite unique, but then I chickened out and got the Orange Brule first, because those warm coral orange colors are a no-brainer on me. But the Rose Tamise looks so enticing. Still, I’m trying to grow out a super short pixie, so my hair could be better, and those colors can look hard on me , so I didn’t want to buy a color that doesn’t make me look my best.  Thank you. The swatches look so different. Some look like the matte Rouge H, others show a pronounced grey undertone.


----------



## Mette

I have a question about the scent of the Hermes blush. I absolutely love it! Does anyone know if Hermes does a fragrance that is close to the scent of the blush? Thank you. x


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought the Rose Tamisé bc I wanted something more lilacish and a darker shade for winter. I am not happy with it as it looks dead in my face. First picture. The picture is not really showing it unfortunately, but my friends agreed. That is why I am adding a similar Dior but shiny colour to it on top. It then resembles my idea of shade. Last picture.







	

		
			
		

		
	
The swatches on my arm are taken by daylight:
Left both, middle H, right Dior.
Hope that helps.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the Rose Tamisé bc I wanted something more lilacish and a darker shade for winter. I am not happy with it as it looks dead in my face. First picture. The picture is not really showing it unfortunately, but my friends agreed. That is why I am adding a similar Dior but shiny colour to it on top. It then resembles my idea of shade. Last picture.
> View attachment 5198647
> View attachment 5198649
> View attachment 5198650
> View attachment 5198651
> View attachment 5198652
> View attachment 5198653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swatches on my arm are taken by daylight:
> Left both, middle H, right Dior.
> Hope that helps.


Thank you for the lip pictures. They help me a lot!! First off, nothing could ever make you look bad, but I see your point. It’s why I couldn’t bring myself to order the Rose Tamise, even though it’s the most interesting or unique color to me. Since I hate layering or combining colors, I will hold back. Judging from the first picture, I’d say that Rose Tamise on you would make a fabulous evening/dinner lipstick, though.


----------



## Norm.Core

I’ve only owned one colour in Matte finish (Orange Boite) and it applied a bit patchy on my lips compared to the Satin finish... I’m worried it’s gonna be the same and go patchy on me again but I love the new black/green case so I’m really hoping I get better luck this time with the new Orange Brule. And then move on to Rose Tamise.


----------



## Luvbolide

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the Rose Tamisé bc I wanted something more lilacish and a darker shade for winter. I am not happy with it as it looks dead in my face. First picture. The picture is not really showing it unfortunately, but my friends agreed. That is why I am adding a similar Dior but shiny colour to it on top. It then resembles my idea of shade. Last picture.
> View attachment 5198647
> View attachment 5198649
> View attachment 5198650
> View attachment 5198651
> View attachment 5198652
> View attachment 5198653
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The swatches on my arm are taken by daylight:
> Left both, middle H, right Dior.
> Hope that helps.




I love the color that you got from the H/Dior combo!  Looks very nice on you.


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you for the lip pictures. They help me a lot!! First off, nothing could ever make you look bad, but I see your point. It’s why I couldn’t bring myself to order the Rose Tamise, even though it’s the most interesting or unique color to me. Since I hate layering or combining colors, I will hold back. Judging from the first picture, I’d say that Rose Tamise on you would make a fabulous evening/dinner lipstick, though.


Thanks for your kind words. Glad I could help!


----------



## Pampelmuse

le_junkie said:


> I’ve only owned one colour in Matte finish (Orange Boite) and it applied a bit patchy on my lips compared to the Satin finish... I’m worried it’s gonna be the same and go patchy on me again but I love the new black/green case so I’m really hoping I get better luck this time with the new Orange Brule. And then move on to Rose Tamise.


Good luck! I hope you like the Orange Brulé on you. I too prefer the satin ones.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Luvbolide said:


> I love the color that you got from the H/Dior combo!  Looks very nice on you.


Thank you!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hello dear ladies, fall is nigh, so I might be diving back into blushes. Warm colors look better on me than cool toned ones, but I’m also rather pale. Has anyone purchased the Rose Feu shade?


----------



## getbetterwithH

Good god, two of my messages in a row. Sorry for that! But I do have a question: though the quality of the long handled H blush brush hasn’t wowed me, I have just ordered a backup. It’s so pretty to look at and was sold out virtually overnight in the spring. A few days it has popped up at a German luxury retailer, and I ordered immediately. It arrived today, and while the brush itself looks perfectly fine, I was a little surprised to see ripped cardboard , and, instead of the plastic bristle cover, the ferrule was wrapped in silk paper. How was your blush brush packaged? I don’t want to be a stickler, but I think there is a good chance this is an already returned item. The brush packaging wasn’t good to begin with, but for an $100 brush, sloppy seconds aren’t exactly winning me over. Thanks for your input. Hope you all are having a great weekend!!


----------



## Mette

getbetterwithH said:


> Good god, two of my messages in a row. Sorry for that! But I do have a question: though the quality of the long handled H blush brush hasn’t wowed me, I have just ordered a backup. It’s so pretty to look at and was sold out virtually overnight in the spring. A few days it has popped up at a German luxury retailer, and I ordered immediately. It arrived today, and while the brush itself looks perfectly fine, I was a little surprised to see ripped cardboard , and, instead of the plastic bristle cover, the ferrule was wrapped in silk paper. How was your blush brush packaged? I don’t want to be a stickler, but I think there is a good chance this is an already returned item. The brush packaging wasn’t good to begin with, but for an $100 brush, sloppy seconds aren’t exactly winning me over. Thanks for your input. Hope you all are having a great weekend!!



I don’t remember how my blush brush was packaged. Now that you mention silk paper, mind might have come in paper, but I really can’t recall.

I think if you’re in any doubt about whether it’s a returned item, I’d definitely return it. I hope you are able to find another one to replace it. x


----------



## park56

Mette said:


> I don’t remember how my blush brush was packaged. Now that you mention silk paper, mind might have come in paper, but I really can’t recall.
> 
> I think if you’re in any doubt about whether it’s a returned item, I’d definitely return it. I hope you are able to find another one to replace it. x


 I have the travel brush (love it) - it was only wrapped in tissue paper and then placed inside the box


----------



## Minoubouch78

hello,
In case any of you guys is interested in the new nail polish, they are now available at Nordstrom for 45$ and selling out like hot cakes 


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-nail-enamel/6520547?origin=keywordsearch-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FAll%20Results&color=604
		

ETA: this picture might help you choose or wait for a shade to become available instead of getting whatever is left


----------



## bagshopr

Wow, they're sold out already!


----------



## Minoubouch78

bagshopr said:


> Wow, they're sold out already!


I know . They are supposed to be released on the 15th. Nordstrom had them out early for some reason. Just keep an eye out next week


----------



## momoc

I am guessing Nordstrom just accidentally had them out early, maybe they messed up the date (5th instead of 15th) or sth and now they have pulled them after realizing the mistake. I’m sure they will be back after the actual release date! I think I saw the base and top coat too and those are also not up any more.


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

bagshopr said:


> Wow, they're sold out already!



Check eb@y.


----------



## Minoubouch78

momoc said:


> I am guessing Nordstrom just accidentally had them out early, maybe they messed up the date (5th instead of 15th) or sth and now they have pulled them after realizing the mistake. I’m sure they will be back after the actual release date! I think I saw the base and top coat too and those are also not up any more.


That was my guess too, Hermes (or any other brand for that matter) would never let a retailer release before them , and I am sure Nordstrom is not going to ship any order before the 15th (I will report back if they do ship my order sooner). Also it’s just the first wave of excitement and FOMO . The same thing happened with the lipsticks and the blushes and now they are available everywhere and go even on sale . Unless somebody is a makeup reviewer that needs them for their business, I personally don’t see the need to go on a virtual stampede to own them or pay a markup  . They are permanent in the line and there’s no limited edition color as part of the release.


----------



## Amka

Hand cream is available now on Hermes US site: 








						Les Mains Hermès, Complete hand cream
					

Les Mains Hermès repairing and protective complete hand care cream has a balm-like texture that hydrates the skin without oiliness for exceptional everyday care. Its tube, which is pure and refined in design and generous in size, allows you to care for your hands on the go, in any season...




					www.hermes.com


----------



## Minoubouch78

Good morning ladies,
As promised I am reporting back that Nordstrom is shipping the nail lacquers. I just got the notification. Fingers crossed they are worth it and not streaky


----------



## bagshopr

Minoubouch78 said:


> Good morning ladies,
> As promised I am reporting back that Nordstrom is shipping the nail lacquers. I just got the notification. Fingers crossed they are worth it and not streaky


I look forward to your review. What color(s) did you get?


----------



## Minoubouch78

bagshopr said:


> I look forward to your review. What color(s) did you get?


I got étoupe, bleu encre, vert égyptien orange brûlé and rose incarnat (which is the one that got shipped)…. Oh boy .


----------



## BalLVLover

I ordered the hand cream at H.com but it was canceled shortly after.


----------



## Amka

Hermes nail enamels are up on Nordstrom website again:


			https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-nail-enamel/6520547?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FHermès&color=700
		


Top coat: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-top-coat/6520540?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Hermès&color=000

Base coat: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-enamel-base-coat/6520559?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Hermès&color=000


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amka said:


> Hermes nail enamels are up on Nordstrom website again:
> 
> 
> https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-nail-enamel/6520547?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home%2FBrands%2FHermès&color=700
> 
> 
> 
> Top coat: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-top-coat/6520540?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Hermès&color=000
> 
> Base coat: https://www.nordstrom.com/s/hermes-les-mains-hermes-enamel-base-coat/6520559?origin=category-personalizedsort&breadcrumb=Home/Brands/Hermès&color=000




Top coat & base coat show "sold out"
Other nail polish shades available showing "few left"
I was able to get shade 64 Rouge Casaque.. so let's see if it gets delivered
I also wanted the oil...


----------



## bagshopr

I ordered Rose Incarnat. It was hard for me to decide.


----------



## Hermes Zen

In case these photos (in natural
lighting) are helpful to someone, here are this seasons limited edition lipsticks and also rouge piment leather lipstick sleeve.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Fall 2021 look. Rose Tamisé lipstick and Rose Pomette blush look like they will go well with each other. Have had those for a few weeks now, unopened , and felt bad about it. So I took pictures and will hopefully also start using them finally


----------



## getbetterwithH

Ok, just because I was a harsh critic when the blushes first came out, I want to add something to the blush pictures above. I’m very pale with dry skin, and blush or bronzer are always a challenge. So much so that I haven’t really used any in at least five years. I’m a lipstick girl. In the spring when the blushes were released, I first tried Rose Plume, then Rose blush just out of curiosity. While Rose blush at least didn’t make me look feverish and just artificially blushed, it was a bit of work to apply. I now tried Rose Pomette after careful consideration, because after 18 months of COVID, I want to start making more of an effort again. I’m fortunate enough that I get to stay at home, so I don’t have to be concerned with office looks or video conferences, but I used to put together an OOTD and also a beauty look regardless. Masks mandates happened early here, and the rest is history. While we still have the masks, I ‘m ready to be more me again. 
rambling away here. What I actually wanted to say is this: Rose Pomette is really beautiful, even on pale, dry skin. If you are like me and always fear that too much blush happens much too quickly, please consider Rose Pomette, I’m more than a little bit impressed. There. Hope everyone is having a beautiful weekend!


----------



## bagshopr

getbetterwithH said:


> Ok, just because I was a harsh critic when the blushes first came out, I want to add something to the blush pictures above. I’m very pale with dry skin, and blush or bronzer are always a challenge. So much so that I haven’t really used any in at least five years. I’m a lipstick girl. In the spring when the blushes were released, I first tried Rose Plume, then Rose blush just out of curiosity. While Rose blush at least didn’t make me look feverish and just artificially blushed, it was a bit of work to apply. I now tried Rose Pomette after careful consideration, because after 18 months of COVID, I want to start making more of an effort again. I’m fortunate enough that I get to stay at home, so I don’t have to be concerned with office looks or video conferences, but I used to put together an OOTD and also a beauty look regardless. Masks mandates happened early here, and the rest is history. While we still have the masks, I ‘m ready to be more me again.
> rambling away here. What I actually wanted to say is this: Rose Pomette is really beautiful, even on pale, dry skin. If you are like me and always fear that too much blush happens much too quickly, please consider Rose Pomette, I’m more than a little bit impressed. There. Hope everyone is having a beautiful weekend!


My skin is fair and cool toned, and I love Rose Pommette also. It is not at all overpowering, and I do not have to use a light hand when applying or wipe some off afterward.


----------



## bagshopr

I'm very disappointed. I received my nail enamel from Nordstrom today- super fast shipping- but they sent me the wrong color. I ordered Rose Incarnat but I received Rose Tamise, and that shade is too brown for me.


----------



## Amka

I was quite surprised to also receive my Nordstrom order of Hermes Nail Enamel today. However, I am very disappointment with what I received. I ordered 80 Gris Etoupe, but they sent me 64 Rouge Casaque…
Red nail polish has never looked good on my nails, so I have no use for it. 
What a disappointing mistake on their end! 

Apparently I am not alone in getting the wrong color. I hope they don’t make too many mistakes, and everyone else gets their correct orders. Done with my rant!


----------



## kashmira

bagshopr said:


> I'm very disappointed. I received my nail enamel from Nordstrom today- super fast shipping- but they sent me the wrong color. I ordered Rose Incarnat but I received Rose Tamise, and that shade is too brown for me.



What a bummer! I am curious Rose Tamise. In the description from H it said something like slightly darkened with deep purple, is that an accurate description? I am hoping for a brownish pink.


----------



## bagshopr

kashmira said:


> What a bummer! I am curious Rose Tamise. In the description from H it said something like slightly darkened with deep purple, is that an accurate description? I am hoping for a brownish pink.


I would describe Rose Tamise as a pinkish brown. It's definitely brown. I did not see any purple.


----------



## bagshopr

Amka said:


> I was quite surprised to also receive my Nordstrom order of Hermes Nail Enamel today. However, I am very disappointment with what I received. I ordered 80 Gris Etoupe, but they sent me 64 Rouge Casaque…
> Red nail polish has never looked good on my nails, so I have no use for it.
> What a disappointing mistake on their end!
> 
> Apparently I am not alone in getting the wrong color. I hope they don’t make too many mistakes, and everyone else gets their correct orders. Done with my rant!
> 
> View attachment 5218865


Darn, I wonder what's wrong with Nordstrom? At least my wrong color had the name Rose, like what I ordered. But yours is nowhere close!


----------



## kashmira

bagshopr said:


> I would describe Rose Tamise as a pinkish brown. It's definitely brown. I did not see any purple.


Thanks! I hope you can return it and get Rose Incarnat. I cannot understand how they manage to mess up with the orders like that.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amka said:


> I was quite surprised to also receive my Nordstrom order of Hermes Nail Enamel today. However, I am very disappointment with what I received. I ordered 80 Gris Etoupe, but they sent me 64 Rouge Casaque…
> Red nail polish has never looked good on my nails, so I have no use for it.
> What a disappointing mistake on their end!
> 
> Apparently I am not alone in getting the wrong color. I hope they don’t make too many mistakes, and everyone else gets their correct orders. Done with my rant!
> 
> View attachment 5218865



I ordered 64 Rouge Casaque.. I didn't receive it yet.. so I'm hoping I get that correct color
& not your 80 Gris Etoupe.. LOL
From the image this shade doesn't look like a deep red for me so if it arrives it likely will
make a round trip & I will wait till all the shades come in..


----------



## Amka

Love Of My Life said:


> I ordered 64 Rouge Casaque.. I didn't receive it yet.. so I'm hoping I get that correct color
> & not your 80 Gris Etoupe.. LOL
> From the image this shade doesn't look like a deep red for me so if it arrives it likely will
> make a round trip & I will wait till all the shades come in..



Well, if by any bad luck they send you my 80 Gris Etoupe, then we need to meet up to make an exchange! LOL. (Just kidding! I gifted away mine already)

I feel like the 64 Rouge Casaque has some kind of orange undertone. It is a bit more yellowish/orange compared to Christian Louboutin’s classic Rouge Louboutin, according to my niece (since red nail polish doesn’t look nice on me, she happily took it to use.)

And I agreed with you that it is better to wait to see all the colors in person before getting them.


----------



## Minoubouch78

bagshopr said:


> Darn, I wonder what's wrong with Nordstrom? At least my wrong color had the name Rose, like what I ordered. But yours is nowhere close!


Same here , I received Rose Tamisé instead of Incarnat  . I join @bagshopr to say that it’s more like a brown rose with a slight hint of purple…and I like it. The lipstick version is more cool toned and has more purple.
the nail polish seems good and not streaky the brush is very wide and the finish is shiny 







I hope this help.Please excuse the sloppy application . I received the package at 7 am and had nooo caffeine in my system while attempting a manicure


----------



## kashmira

Minoubouch78 said:


> Same here , I received Rose Tamisé instead of Incarnat  . I join @bagshopr to say that it’s more like a brown rose with a slight hint of purple…and I like it. The lipstick version is more cool toned and has more purple.
> the nail polish seems good and not streaky the brush is very wide and the finish is shiny
> View attachment 5219845
> 
> 
> View attachment 5219846
> 
> View attachment 5219847
> 
> I hope this help.Please excuse the sloppy application . I received the package at 7 am and had nooo caffeine in my system while attempting a manicure


Thanks! This is definitely on my list! It looks like a lovely colour


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I tried the Rose Tamisé lipstick today and loved the colour and finish however I decided against buying it because it had no staying power.
even without eating and drinking it faded away within a couple of hours.
So disappointed as I've been hoping to find an H lipstick that suits me...But I dont want to be reapplying it every couple of hours.


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I tried the Rose Tamisé lipstick today and loved the colour and finish however I decided against buying it because it had no staying power.
> even without eating and drinking it faded away within a couple of hours.
> So disappointed as I've been hoping to find an H lipstick that suits me...But I dont want to be reapplying it every couple of hours.


That’s so funny. For me the staying power is Rose Tamisé’s only redeeming quality. It lasts and lasts and stains my lips in a surprisingly even way. I basically have to wait for it to fade to look good on me  it’s a very interesting and unique color, but very hard for me to wear.


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I tried the Rose Tamisé lipstick today and loved the colour and finish however I decided against buying it because it had no staying power.
> even without eating and drinking it faded away within a couple of hours.
> So disappointed as I've been hoping to find an H lipstick that suits me...But I dont want to be reapplying it every couple of hours.



A tip that could make the lipstick have more staying power... if you line your lips & fill them in
with a lip pencil then apply the lipstick it may make a difference..
I have tried several of the H lipsticks the color range is OK but not in the league of other
lipsticks that I use on a more regular basis.. JMO


----------



## Minoubouch78

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> I tried the Rose Tamisé lipstick today and loved the colour and finish however I decided against buying it because it had no staying power.
> even without eating and drinking it faded away within a couple of hours.
> So disappointed as I've been hoping to find an H lipstick that suits me...But I dont want to be reapplying it every couple of hours.


Oh sorry you didn’t like it, did you wipe off any residues from the lip balm ( if you applied any beforehand)?
From what I have noticed H lipsticks in the matte finish have considerably improved from their first reiteration (I am looking at you Rose Inouï ) they are not skippy and uneven in application and less drying than before.
If you want a lipstick that doesn’t budge try Chanel le rouge duo ultra-tenue , technically it’s a liquid lipstick you apply the color and wait few seconds until it gets tacky when you rub your lips together then you apply the gloss side that will seal everything in ! .


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Minoubouch78 said:


> Oh sorry you didn’t like it, did you wipe off any residues from the lip balm ( if you applied any beforehand)?
> From what I have noticed H lipsticks in the matte finish have considerably improved from their first reiteration (I am looking at you Rose Inouï ) they are not skippy and uneven in application and less drying than before.
> If you want a lipstick that doesn’t budge try Chanel le rouge duo ultra-tenue , technically it’s a liquid lipstick you apply the color and wait few seconds until it gets tacky when you rub your lips together then you apply the gloss side that will seal everything in ! .


I don’t wear lip-balm so that wasn’t the reason- I suspect I’m just used to lipsticks that stain the lips more (Nars,Mac,Tom Ford, YSLCharlotte Tilbury and Pat McGraph ) and so I guess I was expecting the same with H. I really liked Rose Tamisè because I’ve been trying to move away from blue reds and burgundy’s into mauve neutrals to suit me as I get older. 
But I don’t like needing to reapply every couple of hours!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amka said:


> Well, if by any bad luck they send you my 80 Gris Etoupe, then we need to meet up to make an exchange! LOL. (Just kidding! I gifted away mine already)
> 
> I feel like the 64 Rouge Casaque has some kind of orange undertone. It is a bit more yellowish/orange compared to Christian Louboutin’s classic Rouge Louboutin, according to my niece (since red nail polish doesn’t look nice on me, she happily took it to use.)
> 
> And I agreed with you that it is better to wait to see all the colors in person before getting them.




My polish arrived today & the color is definitely not for me... This is not the red I was expecting
I'll likely wait for my SA to look at the shades & she will know the red that will work for
me.. it' s disappointing but I really dislike picking colors off a shade chart with really no
clear description of color..JMO


----------



## Meta

Orange Boite nail polish (Image credit: JennyWalton via Instagram)


----------



## tlamdang08

My store has only 3 for now, but I will have to come back on Friday to get it. Both hand cream and nail polishes.


----------



## Ayala

Adding my name to the list of people who got the wrong colors they ordered from Nordstrom.

I ordered:
64 - Rouge Casaque
70 - Rose Indien
65 - Vert Egyptien

I received:
66 - Rouge Piment
70 - Rose Indien
74 - Rose Magenta

33% accuracy. I'm most disappointed about not receiving Vert Egyptien (and really dislike Rose Magenta). I think Rouge Piment is "close enough" to Rouge Casaque for me to care slightly less. 

Customer service didn't offer any remedy beyond me returning to the store or them sending me another brand of nail polish as an exchange.


----------



## acrowcounted

More nail polish swatches. They appear to be in numerical order, front to back left then right.


----------



## acrowcounted

acrowcounted said:


> More nail polish swatches. They appear to be in numerical order, front to back left then right.
> 
> View attachment 5222590


On further study, I’m not sure which order they are in, perhaps rainbow , but definitely not entirely numerical, unfortunately.


----------



## gagabag

The hand products are live in AU website 
I had to limit myself to rose baltique, tamise, and all 4 hand hand care for now. I drew the line on the nail files


----------



## shazzy99

gagabag said:


> The hand products are live in AU website
> I had to limit myself to rose baltique, tamise, and all 4 hand hand care for now. I drew the line on the nail files



Thanks for posting! Running off now to take a look. When I called Sydney store the other day, they couldn’t tell me the release date.


----------



## gagabag

shazzy99 said:


> Thanks for posting! Running off now to take a look. When I called Sydney store the other day, they couldn’t tell me the release date.


Oooh enjoy! I am so jealous that you could go at the boutique and play!


----------



## hoot

They’re now online at Saks.

I had a 20% off coupon in my cart that I never ended up checking anything out with that was supposed to have expired the 8th. Somehow it was still active and I ended up receiving 20% off my entire Hermes order! 

Also, violet by zantin says sold out but never was available.


----------



## ka3na20

03 - Rose Coquille


----------



## kashmira

ka3na20 said:


> 03 - Rose Coquille
> 
> View attachment 5223468


Thanks for sharing! I am trying to decide between 01 Rose Porcelaine, 03 Rose Coquille and 06 Rose Baltique (my SA will send to me, I have to order unseen) so this was helpful!


----------



## ka3na20

kashmira said:


> Thanks for sharing! I am trying to decide between 01 Rose Porcelaine, 03 Rose Coquille and 06 Rose Baltique (my SA will send to me, I have to order unseen) so this was helpful!



I also have the rose baltique and rouge H. I find the porcelaine too light as if a top coat only. I also ordered Rose Tamise still enroute.

Here is the Rouge H fresh from my toes haha. Please ignore my foot


----------



## gagabag

ka3na20 said:


> I also have the rose baltique and rouge H. I find the porcelaine too light as if a top coat only. I also ordered Rose Tamise still enroute.
> 
> Here is the Rouge H fresh from my toes haha. Please ignore my feet
> 
> View attachment 5223501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223502


Great shots! Could you please share how the rose baltique is when you get the chance? I just ordered it today and hoping it’s not too translucent


----------



## kashmira

ka3na20 said:


> I also have the rose baltique and rouge H. I find the porcelaine too light as if a top coat only. I also ordered Rose Tamise still enroute.
> 
> Here is the Rouge H fresh from my toes haha. Please ignore my feet
> 
> View attachment 5223501
> 
> 
> View attachment 5223502


I plan to get Rose Tamise, Gris Etoupe, one (or two) of the light pink ones and maybe Rouge H (I have never got used to red nail polish). I'll get the overcoat so then perhaps I shall pass on Porcelain...


----------



## ka3na20

gagabag said:


> Great shots! Could you please share how the rose baltique is when you get the chance? I just ordered it today and hoping it’s not too translucent



If you’re loving coquille. You’ll love baltique. Hope this photo helps.
Left - 06 Baltique
Right - 03 Coquille


----------



## kashmira

ka3na20 said:


> If you’re loving coquille. You’ll love baltique. Hope this photo helps.
> Left - 06 Baltique
> Right - 03 Coquille


Thanks - great picture! Is Porcelain is even more "colourless" than Coquille?! Then I think Baltique will be my choice!


----------



## ka3na20

kashmira said:


> Thanks - great picture! Is Porcelain is even more "colourless" than Coquille?! Then I think Baltique will be my choice!



Yes! That’s why I did not order it. Below is Porcelaine’s description from the website

“Rose Porcelaine, a powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.”

Here also is a better photo for Rouge H. Please just excuse and ignore my feet.


----------



## hoot

Les Mains Hermes now Available on USA website


----------



## smallfry

hoot said:


> Les Mains Hermes now Available on USA website



I just ordered the Orange Boite and Rouge H!  Will post swatches when they arrive.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just ordered Rouge H & nourishing nail oil .. can't wait & I love the color description that H gives..


----------



## Meta

Pre-order for the face highlighter/illuminating powder available on Saks.com: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...34.html?dwvar_0400015147734_color=PERMA BRASS


----------



## papertiger

Meta said:


> Pre-order for the face highlighter/illuminating powder available on Saks.com: https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/product/hermès-limited-edition-poudre-d--8217-orfèvre-face--amp--eye-illuminating-powder-0400015147734.html?dwvar_0400015147734_color=PERMA BRASS
> 
> View attachment 5223810
> 
> View attachment 5223817
> View attachment 5223826
> View attachment 5223818
> View attachment 5223825
> View attachment 5223819



Thanks Meta.

Reports are this is very full-on gold (01 Perma brass) - great for yellow and warm-leaning olive undertones.


----------



## Pampelmuse

ka3na20 said:


> Yes! That’s why I did not order it. Below is Porcelaine’s description from the website
> 
> “Rose Porcelaine, a powdery pink, like a protective and delicately translucent halo.”
> 
> Here also is a better photo for Rouge H. Please just excuse and ignore my feet.
> 
> View attachment 5223517


Thanks for sharing! Did you find them very pigmented ? How many times did you need to apply for this finish? TIA!


----------



## ka3na20

Pampelmuse said:


> Thanks for sharing! Did you find them very pigmented ? How many times did you need to apply for this finish? TIA!



The light pink ones, you’ll need to apply at least twice. For the Rouge H, one is enough if applied evenly. This finish is 2 application since I want it a bit darker. Hope this helps.


----------



## Pampelmuse

ka3na20 said:


> The light pink ones, you’ll need to apply at least twice. For the Rouge H, one is enough if applied evenly. This finish is 2 application since I want it a bit darker. Hope this helps.


Yes, thanks a lot!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Just got confirmation from H my order shipped.. Will be here tomorrow & will share thoughts


----------



## mktlim

Is anyone ordering the hand cream or has it? I'd love to hear thoughts on that if it's worth the splurge.


----------



## LoveThatThing

mktlim said:


> Is anyone ordering the hand cream or has it? I'd love to hear thoughts on that if it's worth the splurge.


I like the hand cream, it is not greasy and has a earthy grassy smell to it and it is quite a generous size


----------



## LoveThatThing

Got these at the launch day today. Colors are beautiful! Can’t wait to try them all! I got Bleu Encre, Rouge H, Gris Etoupe, and Rose Tamese (this goes well with the Rose Tamese matte lipstick


----------



## NavyRisa

LoveThatThing said:


> I like the hand cream, it is not greasy and has a earthy grassy smell to it and it is quite a generous size
> View attachment 5224558


Did hand cream comes with a dust bag or H box too?


----------



## LoveThatThing

NavyRisa said:


> Did hand cream comes with a dust bag or H box too?


It came with just the white cardboard box with its name, etc, but no dustbag nor orange box


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought the nourishing oil. Lovely discret scent to it. Goes in quickly. Not runny at all. Seems to give fast result. So far so good. 
And the brush was finally  available again in the store.


----------



## happytrottinelf

I’m pleasantly surprised by the nail polish! Liking the wide brush (I find it more ‘foolproof’ for klutzes like me) and the texture so far.

My 8yo daughter is in love with the Vert Egyptien - she calls it ‘the peacock green one’. To my eye it’s like a deep deep deep teal rather than the emerald of the description, but that works for me! Waiting to see the the reds in person when I visit my SA on Monday (to pick up a CTG - yay!) as I can’t make up my mind on them. (I ordered the VE and Porcelaine online in the wee hours of the launch morning  #fomo)


----------



## kuriso

I ordered Gris Etoupe and Blue Encre on the website last night. I want to buy more colors but prefer to see it in person first. So so excited! I'm thinking about getting the base, top coat and oil but since I already own some from different brands, I'm not sure if I really need it..


----------



## sllikeslux

Swatches from the NYMag’s the cut beauty director Kathleen Hou
Bleu Encre and I believe Orange Boîte.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

I'm not usually big on red nail enamels (gorgeous on others, but just too red for me). The Rouge H color is amazing! I purchased this color - as well as Rose Baltique and Rose Tamise - at my local H boutique yesterday afternoon. 

Rose Baltique is a nice sheer pink with a cooler undertone; I always gravitate towards this type of pink for Spring/Summer, so it's perfect.  (I also tried Rose Porcelaine, but it was so sheer that it appeared "cloudy white"; Rose Coquille was looked peachy in the bottle so I didn't try it).

Rose Tamise looks mauve in the bottle - a color I like for Fall - but leans slightly more brown than purple. Indoor lighting makes it look a little muddy...but in natural lighting (plus a glossy top coat) you can see the purple undertones. It's different from my other "mauve" polishes, but I like it. One coat only.

Rouge H...oh wow, that surprised me. On my skin tone (darker complexion with yellow/red undertones), this color looks like a cranberry red. I LOVE it, and like I said, I don't usually like reds. I'm so happy I have this in my collection of nail enamels.    I also purchased the base coat (it's sheer white in the bottle, but goes on clear), and the top coat... if you don't want color on your nails, just these two together will give you a nice shine.

The hand cream is really nice. It's hydrating without a greasy after finish, and you don't have to apply much to moisturize your hands. Seriously, at $95 for a 100mL tube, a small amoubt better go a long way!  The scent is light and earthy.

Overall, I'm really impressed with this product line. I may pop back in to pick up another color....


----------



## Amka

After seeing the beautiful Rouge H on @ka3na20 ’s nails, I had to check it out in person at the store. Surprisingly, it looks quite nice on my nails! It is amazing how Hermes nail color has changed my mind about red nail polish, and converted me into a fan!

Here is what 2 coats of Rouge H looks like under full sun. This was a quick at home test… please excuse and ignore the rest of my unmanicured hand. I need to have a proper nail session at the salon!


----------



## park56

Amka said:


> After seeing the beautiful Rouge H on @ka3na20 ’s nails, I had to check it out in person at the store. Surprisingly, it looks quite nice on my nails! It is amazing how Hermes nail color has changed my mind about red nail polish, and converted me into a fan!
> 
> Here is what 2 coats of Rouge H looks like under full sun. This was a quick at home test… please excuse and ignore the rest of my unmanicured hand. I need to have a proper nail session at the salon!
> 
> View attachment 5224929


Oh that’s pretty! 

The in-store experience is disappointing though - it’s still hard to tell how the colors will look on the nails, and customers are not allowed to even think about opening the bottles. There must be a more hygienic way to swatch / check colors. It’s so tough to understand the coverage of the pale pinks, especially. The little swatch chips were not too useful.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

park56 said:


> Oh that’s pretty!
> 
> The in-store experience is disappointing though - it’s still hard to tell how the colors will look on the nails, and customers are not allowed to even think about opening the bottles. There must be a more hygienic way to swatch / check colors. It’s so tough to understand the coverage of the pale pinks, especially. The little swatch chips were not too useful.



That's interesting that you said this - I definitely had an opposite experience at my boutique, and found the swatch tiles to be helpful. My SA also used the paper with the printed hand to swatch on the "nails". Combining these two techniques gave me a pretty good idea as to what it would look like on my nails (that's how I knew Rose Porcelaine would be too sheer).

Of course, individual experiences are just that: unique to every individual.


----------



## park56

AmalieLotte92 said:


> That's interesting that you said this - I definitely had an opposite experience at my boutique, and found the swatch tiles to be helpful. My SA also used the paper with the printed hand to swatch on the "nails". Combining these two techniques gave me a pretty good idea as to what it would look like on my nails (that's how I knew Rose Porcelaine would be too sheer).
> 
> Of course, individual experiences are just that: unique to every individual.


Ooh, there’s a paper with a printed hand? Lucky! That would have been helpful. I’m glad you had a better experience than I did.


----------



## AmalieLotte92

park56 said:


> Ooh, there’s a paper with a printed hand? Lucky! That would have been helpful. I’m glad you had a better experience than I did.



Yes. It was similar to the paper they use to swatch out the lipsticks and blushes in-store...except with a sketch of a hand with nails.  I hope you find/found a color that works for you!


----------



## ka3na20

Amka said:


> After seeing the beautiful Rouge H on @ka3na20 ’s nails, I had to check it out in person at the store. Surprisingly, it looks quite nice on my nails! It is amazing how Hermes nail color has changed my mind about red nail polish, and converted me into a fan!
> 
> Here is what 2 coats of Rouge H looks like under full sun. This was a quick at home test… please excuse and ignore the rest of my unmanicured hand. I need to have a proper nail session at the salon!
> 
> View attachment 5224929



Thank you! They look good on you!


----------



## gracecska

mktlim said:


> Is anyone ordering the hand cream or has it? I'd love to hear thoughts on that if it's worth the splurge.


I bought the hand cream a few days back and I like it so far. I think it's worth trying it out in person, as it has a strong pine-like scent that lingered even after I washed my hands several times - the bonus is that it has a double function as a perfume if you like it! The cream is very concentrated and it's not greasy either. White mulberry is purported to be a great antioxidant (see here for a description) but I can't comment if the cream has enough of it to make a noticeable difference yet.


----------



## ka3na20

From what I've noticed, here are the best sellers ATM
- Rouge H
- Rose Baltique
- Rose Tamise
- Gris Etoupe


----------



## LVLover

Any reports on how long the nail polish can go chip free?


----------



## BalLVLover

mktlim said:


> Is anyone ordering the hand cream or has it? I'd love to hear thoughts on that if it's worth the splurge.


I really like the hand cream. It absorbes quickly and doesn’t leave your hands feeling greasy. It is expensive but I was using the Chanel hand cream and it is slightly less expensive (Chanel is $50 or $65 depending upon which one you get and that is for 50ml).


----------



## BalLVLover

LVLover said:


> Any reports on how long the nail polish can go chip free?


I painted mine Friday and they are still going strong with base coat, two coats of the rose baltique and top coat. I am super impressed because polish always chips within one two three days at most on me when I get a manicure and even faster when I do it myself. I have not been careful either. I will say this color is very sheer even with two coats so I can’t wait to try a darker color and see how it lasts.


----------



## garçon_H

just received my 06 Rose Baltique, a very subtle pink (2 coats), more noticeable under cooler light.


----------



## Livia1

Rouge Casaque, a gorgeous bright warm red.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Hermes surely nailed Rouge H right.. the color is gorgeous .. a deep blood red like only the
French can do.. will see how it wears & may venture off for several other dark shades
The color in the bottle looked a little bit more brown so I was hesitant.. but no brown
on me just a deep glorious dark red..
I needed 2 coats & my manicurist did not like the brush..


----------



## ka3na20

Rose Baltique


----------



## park56

ka3na20 said:


> Rose Baltique
> 
> View attachment 5227548


Thank you, so helpful!


----------



## ka3na20

Side by side comparison of coquille and baltique


----------



## Love Of My Life

Amazing.. 2 shades already up for sale on E*bay


----------



## kashmira

My package arrived today Unfortunately my store didn’t get the gris etoupe colour so I am waiting for that as well


----------



## Mandycharlie

I’m a Chanel girl for nail polish, nice thin brush for accuracy, good pigment and a wonderful choice of reds. Occasionally I’ll pick up a Dior if it’s something I fancy, I don’t think the polish is quite as durable, but it has a thicker brush and it’s great for a quick swipe and go.

I just picked up no. 89 Violet Byzantine as a trial. Using my Chanel base and top coats (oh the horror!). The pigment pay off is amazing, I have applied one coat and I’m very happy with it. (I’d show you but my nails are post autumn digging my allotment, they are terrible).I’ll probably still apply two coats for an event but for a quick shopping trip you’ll definitely get away with one coat, which is good to know.
The colour is divine, I really love it. 
But the brush is so thick and mine was sort of twisted, almost like it was fractionally too long for the bottle. I’m really not used to a brush that thick. I really struggled. 
Wh


----------



## Mandycharlie

Mandycharlie said:


> I’m a Chanel girl for nail polish, nice thin brush for accuracy, good pigment and a wonderful choice of reds. Occasionally I’ll pick up a Dior if it’s something I fancy, I don’t think the polish is quite as durable, but it has a thicker brush and it’s great for a quick swipe and go.
> 
> I just picked up no. 89 Violet Byzantine as a trial. Using my Chanel base and top coats (oh the horror!). The pigment pay off is amazing, I have applied one coat and I’m very happy with it. (I’d show you but my nails are post autumn digging my allotment, they are terrible).I’ll probably still apply two coats for an event but for a quick shopping trip you’ll definitely get away with one coat, which is good to know.
> The colour is divine, I really love it.
> But the brush is so thick and mine was sort of twisted, almost like it was fractionally too long for the bottle. I’m really not used to a brush that thick. I really struggled.
> Wh


What did everyone else think of the brush?


----------



## momoc

I have seen quite a couple social media posts / reviews complaining about the nail polish brush, finding it difficult to use and not liking it. Mind you, I’ve also seen people who say they found it to work just fine or even liked it, but it definitely does not sound universally liked FWIW.


----------



## pigleto972001

It’s definitely short and stubbly and wide but I found it easier to put on my polish esp using my non dominant hand. It was easier though because I was using a light color - rose porcelaine. I may have gotten a bright red all over my fingertips !


----------



## dublineuse

I love the brush !  Found it very easy to apply and long lasting. i have tried Rouge H and this colour is perfection, a true "Bordeaux" (burgundy)
I find Chanel polishes chip on my nails extremely quickly! 
I was lucky to find a full set on the resale market with three colors and the manicure accessories for a steal ! I have yet to try Gris Etoupe (feels like Particulière from Chanel to me) and Jaune Ambre (not sure if i can pull it off, i am extremely pale !) Has anyone tried it?


----------



## bagshopr

To anyone who returned their incorrect order to Nordstrom, have you received your refund yet? Just wondering how long it usually takes.


----------



## Minoubouch78

bagshopr said:


> To anyone who returned their incorrect order to Nordstrom, have you received your refund yet? Just wondering how long it usually takes.


If you returned them by mail , It usually takes around 2 weeks , they usually will send you an email that they received your return and then few days later they will let you know that it got processed. Track the package to make sure it got delivered to them (that’s what takes the longest time ).
I found the best way to return and get refunded ( almost) immediately is to return directly to a store, or if like me you don’t have a Nordstrom near you , you can return them to Nordstrom Rack, which is what I did . They accept almost everything from Nordstrom.com except designer Items ( clothing’s , bags …) .
I hope this helps


----------



## Love Of My Life

Mandycharlie said:


> What did everyone else think of the brush?



My manicurist didn't like the brush . Too thick but the color
is divine & so far no chips or nail tip wear


----------



## Minoubouch78

If any of you was interested in that one shade of Hermès blush (37 Rose poivré) that never made it to the US,  It is now available on their website


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/rose-hermes-silky-blush-powder-rose-poivre-V60165PV037/
		

Also does anyone know if the highlighter will be restocked ? It is actually sold out at Selfridges and Saks , and I don’t think it was available on the official website ( I could be wrong and it migh have sold out in seconds) 
Thank you in advance and have a fantastic day


----------



## Meta

Minoubouch78 said:


> Also does anyone know if the highlighter will be restocked ? It is actually sold out at Selfridges and Saks , and I don’t think it was available on the official website ( I could be wrong and it migh have sold out in seconds)
> Thank you in advance and have a fantastic day


The highlighter hasn't been officially been launched yet. If I'm not mistaken, it's supposed to be November 1st.


----------



## Minoubouch78

Meta said:


> The highlighter hasn't been officially been launched yet. If I'm not mistaken, it's supposed to be November 1st.


Oh good to know ! Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## bagshopr

Minoubouch78 said:


> If you returned them by mail , It usually takes around 2 weeks , they usually will send you an email that they received your return and then few days later they will let you know that it got processed. Track the package to make sure it got delivered to them (that’s what takes the longest time ).
> I found the best way to return and get refunded ( almost) immediately is to return directly to a store, or if like me you don’t have a Nordstrom near you , you can return them to Nordstrom Rack, which is what I did . They accept almost everything from Nordstrom.com except designer Items ( clothing’s , bags …) .
> I hope this helps


Thank you! I had to mail mine because our local Nordstrom closed.


----------



## tahoebleu

Mandycharlie said:


> What did everyone else think of the brush?


I don't love the brush. Fine for hands, but much too wide for smaller toenails. Also, the fibers seem to fluff up rather than hold together as a single unit. Makes getting a clean edge difficult.

That said, I'm very happy with the colors, coverage and shine thus far. Optimistic about the wear. Will probably repurpose a brush from an old bottle of Essie or OPI to use for future applications.


----------



## pkwc2

Here's my haul. From left to right- etoupe, jaune imperial, orange boite, orange poppy and rose incarnat. Thanks to @hoot's suggestion, I used an old 20% coupon from Saks. It may have influenced how many I bought


----------



## BalLVLover

I love the brush, I find it really easy to use. I have a feeling my manicurist won’t like it though. 

The polish lasts so much longer than my usual Chanel polishes as well.

I also received my highlighter from Saks today and it is beautiful. Can’t wait to try it out.


----------



## bagshopr

pkwc2 said:


> Here's my haul. From left to right- etoupe, jaune imperial, orange boite, orange poppy and rose incarnat. Thanks to @hoot's suggestion, I used an old 20% coupon from Saks. It may have influenced how many I bought
> View attachment 5229272


I would like to know what you think of Rose Incarnat. That's the color I ordered, but I received a different color and returned it.


----------



## Stansy

Rouge H on nails (2 layers) and on chèvre mysore. I usually use Chanel polish (love the brush!), and I already know that a fierce competition in my bathroom will break lose between Chanel and H polish. Very happy with the new H!


----------



## pkwc2

bagshopr said:


> I would like to know what you think of Rose Incarnat. That's the color I ordered, but I received a different color and returned it.


Needed two coats, but the color is lovely. Definitely recommend!


----------



## MooMooVT

Does anyone have Blue Encre or Vert Ecossais? I'd love to see mod shots before placing my order. Also going for Rough H and Rose Tamise. I'm enjoying both of these lippies so I'm excited to add the matching nail polish.


----------



## PrincessSoFear

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone have Blue Encre or Vert Ecossais? I'd love to see mod shots before placing my order. Also going for Rough H and Rose Tamise. I'm enjoying both of these lippies so I'm excited to add the matching nail polish.



My SA did warn me that Blue Encre is very dark, almost black and I did not believe her.
Here it is, very dark navy


----------



## Louboutin329

Does anyone have reviews of the base and top coats? Are they any better to brands already out there that cost much less?


----------



## Mandycharlie

I am no manicurist, I just love to daub with paint my garden worn out short nails. Isn’t this colour lovely? It is two coats of Violet Byzantin 89. So much more red in it than you might imagine. I think it’s a great winter colour. For full disclosure undercoat is Chanel La Base and top coat is Sally Hansen insta-dry, which is the fastest drying top coat that I know of. Winter light in the UK is very difficult.


----------



## MooMooVT

PrincessSoFear said:


> My SA did warn me that Blue Encre is very dark, almost black and I did not believe her.
> Here it is, very dark navy


Beautiful!! Thank you. This seems like what I was hoping for.


----------



## Perja

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone have Blue Encre or Vert Ecossais? I'd love to see mod shots before placing my order. Also going for Rough H and Rose Tamise. I'm enjoying both of these lippies so I'm excited to add the matching nail polish.


Agree with @PrincessSoFear that BE is very, very dark. I painted it on one nail so far (one coat, too) and it’s dark and true to its namesake in Togo.

I’ll be wiping and applying Vert Écossais tonight so I’ll post you a few pictures when that’s done.


----------



## Perja

MooMooVT said:


> Does anyone have Blue Encre or Vert Ecossais? I'd love to see mod shots before placing my order. Also going for Rough H and Rose Tamise. I'm enjoying both of these lippies so I'm excited to add the matching nail polish.





So this is what 2 coats of VE on top of a base looks like under artificial light. It's clearly a dark tone, but it's nowhere near as dark as BE


----------



## MooMooVT

Perja said:


> Agree with @PrincessSoFear that BE is very, very dark. I painted it on one nail so far (one coat, too) and it’s dark and true to its namesake in Togo.
> 
> I’ll be wiping and applying Vert Écossais tonight so I’ll post you a few pictures when that’s done.


Awesome! Thanks for the review!


----------



## MooMooVT

Perja said:


> View attachment 5232392
> 
> So this is what 2 coats of VE on top of a base looks like under artificial light. It's clearly a dark tone, but it's nowhere near as dark as BE


Gorgeous color!! Thank you!


----------



## Love Of My Life

After having the opportunity to wear Rouge H & using the cuticle oil, any thoughts
about the polish, etc.. It wore very well for several days
Any polish shades standing out that perhaps some of us should consider
The cuticle oil has a very lovely scent..


----------



## QuelleFromage

Perja said:


> View attachment 5232392
> 
> So this is what 2 coats of VE on top of a base looks like under artificial light. It's clearly a dark tone, but it's nowhere near as dark as BE


This is stunning and green is supposed to be *the* color for fall. (I have hard gels so sadly I can't wear the H polish anywhere but my toes). 
The BE's beautiful too but it is very dark.


----------



## acrowcounted

The highlighter is now available online.


----------



## corgimom11

The highlighter is also in store (at least mine, who carries all of the makeup), saw it today....


----------



## gagabag

acrowcounted said:


> The highlighter is now available online.


Thanks! Also online in AU website. Just got it but oh my AU$160 for a highlighter, it better perform well!


----------



## Hermes Zen

I bought the highlighter at my store today.


----------



## De sac

I found that the nail polish chipped after only two or so days? I use Seche Vite base and topcoat. Seems like most on here are having good experiences so maybe it is the other products that don't work together....


----------



## oreothetuxedo

De sac said:


> I found that the nail polish chipped after only two or so days? I use Seche Vite base and topcoat. Seems like most on here are having good experiences so maybe it is the other products that don't work together....



I have the same issue! I have been wearing 77 - Rouge Grenade in two coats for the past week with my OPI base coat and Seche Vite topcoat. The manicure chips within 2 days, but the pedicure is bombproof even with just 1 coat. 




Thankfully the colour is gorgeous and the polish is smooth to apply that I find it, uh, therapeutic to keep redoing my manicure every few days


----------



## De sac

oreothetuxedo said:


> I have the same issue! I have been wearing 77 - Rouge Grenade in two coats for the past week with my OPI base coat and Seche Vite topcoat. The manicure chips within 2 days, but the pedicure is bombproof even with just 1 coat.
> 
> View attachment 5239669
> 
> 
> Thankfully the colour is gorgeous and the polish is smooth to apply that I find it, uh, therapeutic to keep redoing my manicure every few days


Lovely! I don't mind reapplying buuuut I don't have the time!

Hmm. Haven't tried the pedi yet but if I can only use there, not an issue. I'm loving matching my rose tamise with my rose tamise lippy though :/


----------



## Hermes Zen

Picked up the hand cream (one for my DH too) and illuminating powder. LOVE!!  The hand cream smells like I’m at a spa!  

I am also posting packaging photos in case there’s interest. The hand cream looks from the packaging includes an orange box inside the outer box but it does not. Box is lined in orange inside. Also the Illumination Powder is in a box but sliding lid is thin so not quite like a regular orange box lid. Thanks for letting me share!


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> Picked up the hand cream (one for my DH too) and illuminating powder. LOVE!!  The hand cream smells like I’m at a spa!
> 
> I am also posting packaging photos in case there’s interest. The hand cream looks from the packaging includes an orange box inside the outer box but it does not. Box is lined in orange inside. Also the Illumination Powder is in a box but sliding lid is thin so not quite like a regular orange box lid. Thanks for letting me share!
> 
> View attachment 5239935
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239936
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239937
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239939
> 
> 
> View attachment 5239940



Any swatches / thoughts / impressions on the highlighter?    
Debating if it would be for me…generally speaking I’m a fan of more subtle / less sparkly highlighters.


----------



## Hermes Zen

momoc said:


> Any swatches / thoughts / impressions on the highlighter?
> Debating if it would be for me…generally speaking I’m a fan of more subtle / less sparkly highlighters.


I haven't used it but will end of this week for a dinner out.  However, I put a small amount in two areas of my arm.  I took 10 photos and this one was the best.   I just cannot take these types of photos well enough to be useful.   Sorry but posting it anyway.


----------



## momoc

Hermes Zen said:


> I haven't used it but will end of this week for a dinner out.  However, I put a small amount in two areas of my arm.  I took 10 photos and this one was the best.   I just cannot take these types of photos well enough to be useful.  Sorry but posting it anyway.



Thank you so much! That is in fact very very helpful!! Nowadays beauty bloggers tend to filter / process the heck out of their photos and videos; I much much prefer photos such as yours  that truly reflect the real life qualities of the products.


----------



## oreothetuxedo

De sac said:


> Lovely! I don't mind reapplying buuuut I don't have the time!
> 
> Hmm. Haven't tried the pedi yet but if I can only use there, not an issue. I'm loving matching my rose tamise with my rose tamise lippy though :/



Omg, I ended up buying the matte lipstick in Rouge Bleu yesterday precisely because I wanted an Hermes lippie to match my nails too!


----------



## Perja

QuelleFromage said:


> This is stunning and green is supposed to be *the* color for fall. (I have hard gels so sadly I can't wear the H polish anywhere but my toes).
> The BE's beautiful too but it is very dark.



To be honest, I stuck the polish on top of my semi-perm because I was so desperate to try them. Both VE and BE are dark enough to cover anything. I’ve been wearing VE for a week with no top coat and there isn’t any chipping, only minor wear at the tips. And I’m not precious about my nails, I’ve prised boxes open, scratched off labels of things, type using the nail and not the finger bed...


----------



## PrincessSoFear

one coat of Rouge Casaque, quite true red


----------



## Handbag1234

Polish review: 
I usually wear gel nails as I’m hard on my hands and regular polish lasts a day or two before it chips. I bought the base coat, polish and top coat to try. At first attempt it started wearing away a little  after two days. Second  attempt I applied base coat, two coats of polish and top coat. two days later I added another very thin coat of polish just on the very tips plus another coat of top coat. No chips at all but minimal wear to tips on very edge (can’t really see it) after 5 days. It doesn’t look like it’s budging. It looks like gels. For reference salon gels only last 7-10 days on me before they lift/chip. I’m confident that by using this method I can make the polish last a
	

		
			
		

		
	



	

		
			
		

		
	
 week. I love the oil and apply it daily. Photo is of rouge H after 5 days wear.


----------



## MooMooVT

Poudre d'Orfevre illuminating powder, universal lip liner, and Rouge H nail polish. They also threw in a sample of H24. So far I'm think I'm enjoying the H24 but need to let it settle a bit longer to really decide. The first whiff was amazing but I'm now getting notes of something that smells a little... off. Can't put my finger on it. The last thing I need is another fragrance so we'll see.


----------



## celebrationfl

Bought my first H nail polish to match my rose extreme bag. I love the texture and the brush is amazing. Collected Dior and Chanel before. The brush is thicker and wider more like Dior’s. But they need more colors, I hope they come out with new ones each season!

PS: the nail polish color is rose indien


----------



## H’sKisses

I know nothing about makeup, but I’ve been a nail polish junkie for years. While the colors aren’t very unique, I love the names and that some (if not all?) can be matched to their leather colors. I wanted Etoupe but since it’s still sold out I purchased Brun Bistre instead. I wanted to see if it really matched the brown print of the orange box. 

Formula : pretty decent! I used 2 coats, and there was very minimal cuticle clean up needed. I used my own base and top coats.

Brush : very wide, and could be a bit more “compact”. It worked for me because I don’t have small nails but someone with small nail beds may have issues.

Color : very rich and saturated!

Overall, I’m happy with this so far. While I wouldn’t purchase the whole collection, I would definitely buy Etoupe when available and a few other colors, especially if I purchased a bag of the same shade, or if I wore lipstick that matched it.


----------



## gracecska

Does anyone know if this turquoise blue is going to be released in another batch of colors for the nail polishes?
(Photo credit from the ever helpful @Flowerlily in the "hermes in print" thread here)


----------



## acrowcounted

gracecska said:


> Does anyone know if this turquoise blue is going to be released in another batch of colors for the nail polishes?
> (Photo credit from the ever helpful @Flowerlily in the "hermes in print" thread here)


I assume that’s the lighter green color (vert Egyptien) with weird lighting. The grey is, I assume, etoupe, and also looks washed out. The orange in the background looks odd too.


----------



## gracecska

acrowcounted said:


> I assume that’s the lighter green color (vert Egyptien) with weird lighting. The grey is, I assume, etoupe, and also looks washed out. The orange in the background looks odd too.


Good catch, that's probably it. Too bad, it looks pretty in this light though!


----------



## undecided45

I’ve seen a few of the rose shades here like baltique and coquille (thank you for sharing!), and thought it might be helpful to share what rose porcelaine looks like! I rarely get my nails done due to my profession, and this shade is absolutely perfect for someone who has to have short nails while maintaining a “put together” look.

I’m really enjoying the entire kit, especially the nourishing oil.


----------



## MooMooVT

Two coats of Rouge H. Not the best lighting. Love it! Please excuse my dry cuticles/fingers. Coverage is great and I agree with others that the wide brush takes a bit to get used to


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

gracecska said:


> Does anyone know if this turquoise blue is going to be released in another batch of colors for the nail polishes?
> (Photo credit from the ever helpful @Flowerlily in the "hermes in print" thread here)


I'm sure thats vert egyptian-Its the colour I purchased although I haven't tried it yet.


----------



## ardenp

Any feedback on the hand cream? I'm considering buying the hand cream as a gift but would love some idea as to whether it's actually good. What is the scent and texture? Comparisons to other known brands like l'occitane or kiehls or Eucerin etc would be great! Thanks!!


----------



## PrincessSoFear

ardenp said:


> Any feedback on the hand cream? I'm considering buying the hand cream as a gift but would love some idea as to whether it's actually good. What is the scent and texture? Comparisons to other known brands like l'occitane or kiehls or Eucerin etc would be great! Thanks!!


Hi, for me, the scent is spa like. If you have tried Aesop it's the type, not so sweet, a bit earthy.
The texture is nice, absorb well it does not leave your hands feeling oily or greasy, similar to l'Occitane but not as thick as Kiehl's.
Well, this is just my opinion


----------



## ardenp

PrincessSoFear said:


> Hi, for me, the scent is spa like. If you have tried Aesop it's the type, not so sweet, a bit earthy.
> The texture is nice, absorb well it does not leave your hands feeling oily or greasy, similar to l'Occitane but not as thick as Kiehl's.
> Well, this is just my opinion


Thanks! I have the Aesop so that's helpful. I wish they would allow testing in the store...appre your time!


----------



## H’sKisses

Rouge H. Very pretty color, though not very unique. I had a little trouble with the formula but it evened out beautifully after 3 coats. I hope they decide to improve the brush, I can see how the current one would be frustrating for someone with small nails.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Not my day today, first my booster shot appointment was postponed, then I wrote a letter of complaint to La Bouche Rouge concerning their declining service. To make myself feel better, I ordered a lippie from the H Website instead. 45 minutes after ordering, it was already shipped and will be here tomorrow. Gotta love that !


----------



## callais

Has anyone on here tried both the H lip balm and the classic Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment? I love how moisturising the latter one feels and wonder if the H one compares. Thanks!


----------



## tahoebleu

callais said:


> Has anyone on here tried both the H lip balm and the classic Fresh Sugar Tinted Lip Treatment? I love how moisturising the latter one feels and wonder if the H one compares. Thanks!


Yes, I have and like both but would say that they are somewhat different.  The H balm is a bit more "dense" than the Fresh, with the Fresh feeling a little lighter and wetter on the lips if that makes sense. Staying power is about the same IMO. I live in the high desert so I go through lip balm like crazy - as much as I like the H balm, the Fresh is a better price point so I'll probably continue to favor it.


----------



## callais

tahoebleu said:


> Yes, I have and like both but would say that they are somewhat different.  The H balm is a bit more "dense" than the Fresh, with the Fresh feeling a little lighter and wetter on the lips if that makes sense. Staying power is about the same IMO. I live in the high desert so I go through lip balm like crazy - as much as I like the H balm, the Fresh is a better price point so I'll probably continue to favor it.


Thanks so much!! Super helpful


----------



## Goobydoobydoo

Got rose tamise. Haven’t tried it yet but the color looks so pretty


----------



## California Dreaming

jyywu said:


> Got rose tamise. Haven’t tried it yet but the color looks so pretty


Rose Tamise is beautiful.  I’m obsessed with it!


----------



## MissTammyB

Hi ladies, bought my First H blush Last week (#32) - am Quite fair skinned so hope this will make me Look well rested even after a long work day  Anyway, was thinking about buying the brush as well (i looooooove Pink)…But i am super picky as far as makeup brushes go… so for almost 100€ it has to be reallllly Good  so please share your experiences with me if you would be so Kind


----------



## Love Of My Life

MissTammyB said:


> Hi ladies, bought my First H blush Last week (#32) - am Quite fair skinned so hope this will make me Look well rested even after a long work day  Anyway, was thinking about buying the brush as well (i looooooove Pink)…But i am super picky as far as makeup brushes go… so for almost 100€ it has to be reallllly Good  so please share your experiences with me if you would be so Kind



The brush is not in the league of Chikuhodo, JMO


----------



## MissTammyB

Love Of My Life said:


> The brush is not in the league of Chikuhodo, JMO




good to know, maybe I should buy one of those if they are available somehow in Europe  which can you recommend (hence OT - maybe per DM?  )


----------



## Love Of My Life

MissTammyB said:


> good to know, maybe I should buy one of those if they are available somehow in Europe  which can you recommend (hence OT - maybe per DM?  )



You can try VisageUSA (they are the distributor for Chikuhodo) & they do ship internationally
I use the Z series & I also like Tom Ford brushes as well which are available in Europe
Suqqu also makes a beautiful brush.. (Selfridges, I think) Where are you in Europe?


----------



## MissTammyB

Love Of My Life said:


> You can try VisageUSA (they are the distributor for Chikuhodo) & they do ship internationally
> I use the Z series & I also like Tom Ford brushes as well which are available in Europe
> Suqqu also makes a beautiful brush.. (Selfridges, I think) Where are you in Europe?


Loooooove suqqu 
I am from Austria


----------



## papertiger

*Back to Hermes (brushes) TY *


----------



## getbetterwithH

MissTammyB said:


> Hi ladies, bought my First H blush Last week (#32) - am Quite fair skinned so hope this will make me Look well rested even after a long work day  Anyway, was thinking about buying the brush as well (i looooooove Pink)…But i am super picky as far as makeup brushes go… so for almost 100€ it has to be reallllly Good  so please share your experiences with me if you would be so Kind


Hi. I bought it twice, and speaking from experience, all your €100 brushes are superior to it. It’s scratchy. The travel brush is amazing though. Dense and very soft and a really good price.

oh, and we are practically neighbors. I’m in Bavaria right now. Douglas stocks Tom Ford, beautilish also ships internationally and has Sonja G brushes as well as other great companies. I also like Rae Morris and Suqqu.


----------



## _vee

Purchased a blush (Rose Pomette) and lipstick (Rose Indien). Love them! Also got 2 perfume samples with my online order


----------



## MightyBigRed

I am rather sad, finally made the trek to a store. Lipstick does not work on me and powder blushers are not great for my skin. Hoping for a nice powder compact next year!


----------



## JeanGranger

undecided45 said:


> I’ve seen a few of the rose shades here like baltique and coquille (thank you for sharing!), and thought it might be helpful to share what rose porcelaine looks like! I rarely get my nails done due to my profession, and this shade is absolutely perfect for someone who has to have short nails while maintaining a “put together” look.
> 
> I’m really enjoying the entire kit, especially the nourishing oil.
> 
> View attachment 5247778



Do you like the base coat? When do you use the oil? After colour? Thanks


----------



## Love Of My Life

JeanGranger said:


> Do you like the base coat? When do you use the oil? After colour? Thanks



I have been using the oil for several weeks now. While it feels good when applied
(lovely scent) I am not sure that it is any different from other top oils or cuticle creams that
I have used in the past & particularly liking Dermelect


----------



## undecided45

JeanGranger said:


> Do you like the base coat? When do you use the oil? After colour? Thanks


I love the base coat! I also use the oil daily. When I have just manicured, I use the oil after on the cuticles.


----------



## JeanGranger

Love Of My Life said:


> I have been using the oil for several weeks now. While it feels good when applied
> (lovely scent) I am not sure that it is any different from other top oils or cuticle creams that
> I have used in the past & particularly liking Dermelect





undecided45 said:


> I love the base coat! I also use the oil daily. When I have just manicured, I use the oil after on the cuticles.


 Thank you. The Oil sound great. After apply on fingers and Then carry or touching bag I wonder is it ok? The oil won’t stain wallet or bag? Maybe I’m over thinking


----------



## Love Of My Life

JeanGranger said:


> Thank you. The Oil sound great. After apply on fingers and Then carry or touching bag I wonder is it ok? The oil won’t stain wallet or bag? Maybe I’m over thinking



Personally would not put oil on & immediately touch anything.. I'd wait several moments as I
would not want to get the oil on a bag .JMO


----------



## Ania

Late to the party but loving the new Hermes nail polishes. I find they last close 8-9 days on my nails. The best longevity I’ve ever had. Here is Orange Brûlée at the dentist’s waiting room. I have done a search and couldn’t find anyone posting a swatch of this colour before - it is the perfect warm-toned red! I also have the matching lipstick


----------



## ElainePG

JeanGranger said:


> Thank you. The Oil sound great. After apply on fingers and Then carry or touching bag I wonder is it ok? The oil won’t stain wallet or bag? Maybe I’m over thinking


I don't put on the oil if I'm about to touch anything important. So usually I apply it just before bed, or if I'm going to be settling in the living room with a book for a little while.

It does smell heavenly.


----------



## img

Ania said:


> Late to the party but loving the new Hermes nail polishes. I find they last close 8-9 days on my nails. The best longevity I’ve ever had. Here is Orange Brûlée at the dentist’s waiting room. I have done a search and couldn’t find anyone posting a swatch of this colour before - it is the perfect warm-toned red! I also have the matching lipstick
> 
> View attachment 5279165


I bought this color after my BFF raved  about it.  Love it and it looks gorgeous on you!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

My SA recommended the oil, so I took her advice. 

I started using it every night on my knuckles, and it has helped prevent cracking and dryness. I love how it smells as well. I know it is supposed to be used on the cuticles, but whatever works, right?


----------



## ElainePG

lcd_purse_girl said:


> View attachment 5279310
> 
> 
> My SA recommended the oil, so I took her advice.
> 
> I started using it every night on my knuckles, and it has helped prevent cracking and dryness. I love how it smells as well. I know it is supposed to be used on the cuticles, but whatever works, right?


Fabulous idea!!!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

A year ago I bought the Rouge Piment leather sleeve. I wasn’t particularly wowed, even considered selling it. But within the EU, the sleeves have been absent from the website all of 2021, so when Feu popped up, I couldn’t quite control my urges. Now I have two that I won’t be so wowed about  but very happy that it‘s the orange color (…) only H could make me buy things I‘m not 100% convinced of.

the new Lippie is Rose Zinzolin, a rebuy. I love the unique yet very wearable color.

i hope you all have a great New Year‘s Eve tonight and an even better 2022. stay safe tonight!


----------



## krittershops

Anyone know if or when we might get new polish colours? I love the light pinks of the rose baltique but would like one with just a bit more colour and less transparent. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Angelian

The new seasonal lipstick colours.
Rose Nymphea, Orange Capucine & Beige Doré.





(Credit IG: chicprofileofficial)


----------



## bagshopr

I love Rose Nymphea.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Angelian said:


> The new seasonal lipstick colours.
> Rose Nymphea, Orange Capucine & Beige Doré.
> 
> View attachment 5297169
> View attachment 5297168
> View attachment 5297170
> 
> (Credit IG: chicprofileofficial)


Yepp, they have the ability to look straight into my brain. Love the colors and the cases


----------



## lolakitten

Angelian said:


> The new seasonal lipstick colours.
> Rose Nymphea, Orange Capucine & Beige Doré.
> 
> View attachment 5297169
> View attachment 5297168
> View attachment 5297170
> 
> (Credit IG: chicprofileofficial)


Now these are nice!!
Does anyone know an ETA?


----------



## Pampelmuse

OMG! So lovely! I need them ALL!


----------



## Meta

lolakitten said:


> Does anyone know an ETA?


I was told the aim is to launch on Feb 1. Also, the lipsticks this time are more on the glossy side.

New products for face; foundation and powders will be launched in March. (Or that's what the communication is)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I love the cases but the colours don't do it for me.
they look a little 'old fashioned' I need to see them worn but they look quite bland.


----------



## textilegirl

Meta said:


> I was told the aim is to launch on Feb 1. Also, the lipsticks this time are more on the glossy side.
> 
> New products for face; foundation and powders will be launched in March. (Or that's what the communication is)



@Meta, do you mean there are no more matte formulations and they all gleam or just that the mattes aren’t quite so flat? Thanks!


----------



## lolakitten

Meta said:


> I was told the aim is to launch on Feb 1. Also, the lipsticks this time are more on the glossy side.
> 
> New products for face; foundation and powders will be launched in March. (Or that's what the communication is)


Thanks! Oh good, I prefer glossy


----------



## Meta

textilegirl said:


> @Meta, do you mean there are no more matte formulations and they all gleam or just that the mattes aren’t quite so flat? Thanks!


I was solely referring to the new LE lipsticks  (The ones @Angelian kindly posted above.)


----------



## JeanGranger

Happy to still get the Blush brush from the store. Love it


----------



## JeanGranger

- Blush Brush- Lacquered wooden handle/goat hair fibers are hand-assembled
- Rosy Lip Enhancer/  Rose D’Ete
- Silky Blush Powder/ Rose Blush


----------



## splurgetothemax

JeanGranger said:


> View attachment 5302320
> 
> 
> - Blush Brush- Lacquered wooden handle/goat hair fibers are hand-assembled
> - Rosy Lip Enhancer/  Rose D’Ete
> - Silky Blush Powder/ Rose Blush



I bought the exactly same set and colors like you! I love the brush, and the blush color and the lip enhancer and how the pink ring on the lip tube matches the brush handle.


----------



## JeanGranger

splurgetothemax said:


> I bought the exactly same set and colors like you! I love the brush, and the blush color and the lip enhancer and how the pink ring on the lip tube matches the brush handle.


I agree with you and we both fall in love with these pretty pink colour. I really love the Brush and Blush


----------



## Meta

ScarfBloke said:


> The lip balm is AMAZING!  I bought some for my wife and also daughter as she gets cracked lips.  The quality is divine (der) but --- is it hard to get refills?  The Sydney store (hello - yes I am trying not to whinge all of the time) never has stock on the website so I don't know if it is a special order item?
> 
> Great purchase!!!


The refills are _not_ special order items.  The lip products were created with sustainability in mind, hence refills. Inventory however is low but have you tried reaching out to your store instead of relying solely on the website?


----------



## ScarfBloke

Meta said:


> The refills are _not_ special order items.  The lip products were created with sustainability in mind, hence refills. Inventory however is low but have you tried reaching out to your store instead of relying solely on the website?


Thank you @meta - I have asked for an SA to ring me and it has been two weeks.... I imagine they are busy!  I will try again in Feb when things (like school) have all settled down.

ScarfBloke


----------



## getbetterwithH

To all of you very knowledgeable ladies, will the new lipsticks really be released TUE? I want to order more colors, but should wait until Tuesday if that was the case. Thank you


----------



## gagabag

It’s Tuesday here already in AU and no updates in their website yet


----------



## gagabag

Ok I take that back! The lippies are now live


----------



## momoc

Curious how different these new LEs are, given they are called “shiny lipstick” and also described differently on H.com:

“THE PRODUCT
Its melting texture provides a translucent and luminous finish with a fresh feel, similar to a delicately tinted veil of light on the lips.”


Sounds like it’s a different finish / formula perhaps? I guess I will order and find out…


----------



## getbetterwithH

momoc said:


> Curious how different these new LEs are, given they are called “shiny lipstick” and also described differently on H.com:
> 
> “THE PRODUCT
> Its melting texture provides a translucent and luminous finish with a fresh feel, similar to a delicately tinted veil of light on the lips.”
> 
> 
> Sounds like it’s a different finish / formula perhaps? I guess I will order and find out…


I only got the new beige one for starters. It should already arrive today. I instead an older matte LE shade. I love the new cases, but I want to see more swatches first.


----------



## getbetterwithH

So I got Beige D‘Eau from the Spring Collection and it‘s a sweet nothing. It very much reminds me of the Poppy Lip Shine. If you prefer a proper lipstick (like me), think again. Just my first impression. I‘m so sad. I love the new cases and the colors look great for spring summer, but this formula is not for me .


----------



## gagabag

getbetterwithH said:


> So I got Beige D‘Eau from the Spring Collection and it‘s a sweet nothing. It very much reminds me of the Poppy Lip Shine. If you prefer a proper lipstick (like me), think again. Just my first impression. I‘m so sad. I love the new cases and the colors look great for spring summer, but this formula is not for me .


I felt the same. I ordered orange capucine but on me, it felt too similar to the poppy lip shine but perhaps a tad bit less shine. I prefer the balm over this formula. The cases are really easy on the eyes, though. But yeah, I am somewhat disappointed. I’ll just use the case to house my fave lippy.


----------



## momoc

Swatches for those interested. Completely agreeing with those posters before me - these to me seem like shiny tinted lip balm sort of product - i.e. color saturation / pigmentation is very low. The arm swatch is a result of me wiping back and forth 10x times, if I just do one swipe it’s like no color on the pink and orange one (and the beige one is still not colored much after all the swipes). However I think these are great for those who want a shine / tint, and I personally find them feeling much more moisturizing & soft and therefore preferable than the lip enhancers, which I find waxy, drying and lip-line enhancing. As always with beauty products though it’s very much YMMV and dependent on personal taste / lip complexion. But hope this helps!


----------



## krittershops

So I own one of all their “type” of lip products, but I do wish i could buy “the object” because I didn’t like the poppy lip shine case, so I purchased a balm with the intent just to swap them, then dammit of I didn’t like it….

I also purchased the new spring range in cappuchine with the green case as a gift for My bestie who loves green, and she may not love the colour but hopefully will refill it with something her taste. Hahah!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I bought the rose nymphéa and orange capucine shiny lipstick. Applied several times and you get a shiny sheer coverage. Very springlike  resemblance. I don‘t like the lipenhancers ( I own rose d’eté); thick and waxy). So this is much better!


----------



## papertiger

momoc said:


> Swatches for those interested. Completely agreeing with those posters before me - these to me seem like shiny tinted lip balm sort of product - i.e. color saturation / pigmentation is very low. The arm swatch is a result of me wiping back and forth 10x times, if I just do one swipe it’s like no color on the pink and orange one (and the beige one is still not colored much after all the swipes). However I think these are great for those who want a shine / tint, and I personally find them feeling much more moisturizing & soft and therefore preferable than the lip enhancers, which I find waxy, drying and lip-line enhancing. As always with beauty products though it’s very much YMMV and dependent on personal taste / lip complexion. But hope this helps!
> 
> 
> View attachment 5317593
> View attachment 5317594





Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the rose nymphéa and orange capucine shiny lipstick. Applied several times and you get a shiny sheer coverage. Very springlike  resemblance. I don‘t like the lipenhancers ( I own rose d’eté); thick and waxy). So this is much better!
> View attachment 5319079
> View attachment 5319080



Thanks you so much for these helpful pics.

I'm in the minority, I like the sheer stuff better but then I'm a lipstick coward. And the cases this season are gorgeous.

My only 'problem' is I already have TONS of unused amazing and expensive lipsticks/balms from the last couple of years, I should really sit on my hands.


----------



## Pampelmuse

papertiger said:


> Thanks you so much for these helpful pics.
> 
> I'm in the minority, I like the sheer stuff better but then I'm a lipstick coward. And the cases this season are gorgeous.
> 
> My only 'problem' is I already have TONS of unused amazing and expensive lipsticks/balms from the last couple of years, I should really sit on my hands.


Ha ha, your are not the only one with tons of lipsticks and balms. I can open my own store…


----------



## img

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the rose nymphéa and orange capucine shiny lipstick. Applied several times and you get a shiny sheer coverage. Very springlike  resemblance. I don‘t like the lipenhancers ( I own rose d’eté); thick and waxy). So this is much better!
> View attachment 5319079
> View attachment 5319080


Thank you for this.  I love both on you and now want them!  (Also love your nail color!)


----------



## celebrationfl

I just received my 3 new lipsticks. 
I love them! So smooth and soft. Seems like they melt softly the lips


----------



## getbetterwithH

Social media suggest that there is one additional Satin lipstick released on the 11th. Have you heard anything to confirm? It’s #77 Rouge Grenade. The two rings of the LE packaging are orange and red. The cap is black instead of white. I’m very excited about this release and hope it’s true and indeed soon available. However, as much as I’m a sucker for the LE and special packaging, I don’t love the black cap as much as I thought I would. But if it’s a prelude to more color experiments, I’m certainly all in


----------



## gagabag

Found these on IG


----------



## krittershops

I know the whole point of the limited editions is the package with the colour but goodness I wish they would offer refills. The whole point of the line being refillable ha. I don’t need a dozen tubes


----------



## getbetterwithH

krittershops said:


> I know the whole point of the limited editions is the package with the colour but goodness I wish they would offer refills. The whole point of the line being refillable ha. I don’t need a dozen tubes


Lol, I’m the exact opposite. I want all the cases and just need one refill for them all. I have all the La Bouche Rouge cases plus a few ones that were never available. I basically put my color refill in the case of the day. It’s funny though. They never really leave my vanity. I usually don’t take a lipstick out for reapplication. But I just so enjoy looking at them


----------



## LolaWhisp

Pampelmuse said:


> I bought the rose nymphéa and orange capucine shiny lipstick. Applied several times and you get a shiny sheer coverage. Very springlike  resemblance. I don‘t like the lipenhancers ( I own rose d’eté); thick and waxy). So this is much better!
> View attachment 5319079
> View attachment 5319080


The Orange Capucine looks lovely on you. Did you feel like it was too orangey at all? I like the look of both the Rose and the Orange but it's so hard to tell without sampling.


----------



## momoc

getbetterwithH said:


> Social media suggest that there is one additional Satin lipstick released on the 11th. Have you heard anything to confirm? It’s #77 Rouge Grenade. The two rings of the LE packaging are orange and red. The cap is black instead of white. I’m very excited about this release and hope it’s true and indeed soon available. However, as much as I’m a sucker for the LE and special packaging, I don’t love the black cap as much as I thought I would. But if it’s a prelude to more color experiments, I’m certainly all in



It's already out and on sale in China, not sure if it's going to be region exclusive (like they did for that one shade of blush which was iirc Asia exclusive) or if it's coming to other parts of the world as well, best check with your SA if you have one (will be asking mine later too!) There is no reference of region exclusivity from what I can tell in the texts tho so fingers crossed it's just a limited early release and it will make its way to the world at large just a bit later!

ETA: some more photos (from official online store of Hermes beauty on Tmall)


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

momoc said:


> It's already out and on sale in China, not sure if it's going to be region exclusive (like they did for that one shade of blush which was iirc Asia exclusive) or if it's coming to other parts of the world as well, best check with your SA if you have one (will be asking mine later too!) There is no reference of region exclusivity from what I can tell in the texts tho so fingers crossed it's just a limited early release and it will make its way to the world at large just a bit later!
> 
> ETA: some more photos (from official online store of Hermes beauty on Tmall)
> 
> View attachment 5322120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322121


fabulous colour!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

momoc said:


> It's already out and on sale in China, not sure if it's going to be region exclusive (like they did for that one shade of blush which was iirc Asia exclusive) or if it's coming to other parts of the world as well, best check with your SA if you have one (will be asking mine later too!) There is no reference of region exclusivity from what I can tell in the texts tho so fingers crossed it's just a limited early release and it will make its way to the world at large just a bit later!
> 
> ETA: some more photos (from official online store of Hermes beauty on Tmall)
> 
> View attachment 5322120
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322123
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322119
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322122
> 
> 
> View attachment 5322121



Would love to know if/when it will be available in the USA!


----------



## getbetterwithH

I have not seen the Rouge Grenade anywhere yet, but Selfridges has a powder brush now online for €138.


----------



## getbetterwithH

So sad, I wanted the Rouge Grenade for Valentin’s Day, but it’s not on French or German H website, nor on Selfridges. Has anyone seen it anywhere maybe? Thank you


----------



## Pampelmuse

LolaWhisp said:


> The Orange Capucine looks lovely on you. Did you feel like it was too orangey at all? I like the look of both the Rose and the Orange but it's so hard to tell without sampling.


No, it is just a very subtle colour and not too orange. I think it depends on the colour of your lips. Mine a quite red. Hope that helps. Just a tipp: when looking a new lippstick try it on your fingertip as that colour resembles best your lips. Good luck!


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> So sad, I wanted the Rouge Grenade for Valentin’s Day, but it’s not on French or German H website, nor on Selfridges. Has anyone seen it anywhere maybe? Thank you


I asked my SA (in Sweden) and she had not even seen it. She promised to come back to me as soon as she has some info on it. I will let you know.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Pampelmuse said:


> I asked my SA (in Sweden) and she had not even seen it. She promised to come back to me as soon as she has some info on it. I will let you know.


Thank you


----------



## Pampelmuse

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you


I fear that it might be just for Asia, but fingers crossed…!


----------



## JeanGranger

Les Mains Hermes
Nourishing oil


----------



## momasaurus

How does the new Orange Capucine SE compare to the first SE corail fou? or the orange-y lip gloss? TIA! I think I just love the case.


----------



## Perja

getbetterwithH said:


> So sad, I wanted the Rouge Grenade for Valentin’s Day, but it’s not on French or German H website, nor on Selfridges. Has anyone seen it anywhere maybe? Thank you





Pampelmuse said:


> I fear that it might be just for Asia, but fingers crossed…!



I called FSH to see if they had Rouge Grenade and they hadn’t even heard of it, even though she can see other Asia exclusives like the Rose Poivrée blush.

It’s definitely on the official H TMall in China, so it must be a China-only exclusive for now.


----------



## Pampelmuse

Perja said:


> I called FSH to see if they had Rouge Grenade and they hadn’t even heard of it, even though she can see other Asia exclusives like the Rose Poivrée blush.
> 
> It’s definitely on the official H TMall in China, so it must be a China-only exclusive for now.


Oh, no! Thanks for the information.


----------



## getbetterwithH

A foundation or rather tinted balm spf30, a powder,  and a new highlighter shade are apparently coming our way.


----------



## momoc

And here are the Selfridges links which probably won’t be stocked until the actual launch date



			https://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat/hermes-plein-air-complexion-balm-40ml_R03910821/
		




			https://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat/hermes-plein-air-radiant-matte-powder-6-5g_R03910822/
		







There is also a powder brush coming.


----------



## JeanGranger

momoc said:


> And here are the Selfridges links which probably won’t be stocked until the actual launch date
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat/hermes-plein-air-complexion-balm-40ml_R03910821/
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.selfridges.com/GB/en/cat/hermes-plein-air-radiant-matte-powder-6-5g_R03910822/
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5332735
> 
> View attachment 5332734
> 
> 
> There is also a powder brush coming.




I’ll try the SPF tint and more brush


----------



## Norm.Core

momasaurus said:


> How does the new Orange Capucine SE compare to the first SE corail fou? or the orange-y lip gloss? TIA! I think I just love the case.


I have the Poppy lipshine: love the case but just so-so about the actual lip product. Too much shimmer for my liking. I also have the orange LE Orange Brûlée, both Orange Boite (satin and matte) so I was a bit unsure to get another “orange” H lippy.  

After just using the H plain balm and the rose d’ete, I am really loving how sheer and glossy this newest LE Orange Capucine... I have to get used to seeing colour on my lips again (2 years of face mask) so this barely-there tint works for me. I will buy the neutral version and another orange to hoard before they sell out.


----------



## momasaurus

Norm.Core said:


> I have the Poppy lipshine: love the case but just so-so about the actual lip product. Too much shimmer for my liking. I also have the orange LE Orange Brûlée, both Orange Boite (satin and matte) so I was a bit unsure to get another “orange” H lippy.
> 
> After just using the H plain balm and the rose d’ete, I am really loving how sheer and glossy this newest LE Orange Capucine... I have to get used to seeing colour on my lips again (2 years of face mask) so this barely-there tint works for me. I will buy the neutral version and another orange to hoard before they sell out.


I ended up getting both the LE orange capucine and the LE pink nymphea. The orange is a lot like the poppy lipshine. Neither lasts very long and both are very light, but I do like the shine of the new LEs. I think I just love the cases. Which "other orange" will you get?


----------



## JeanGranger

Base coat, Top cost and Rose Coquille


----------



## Norm.Core

momasaurus said:


> I ended up getting both the LE orange capucine and the LE pink nymphea. The orange is a lot like the poppy lipshine. Neither lasts very long and both are very light, but I do like the shine of the new LEs. I think I just love the cases. Which "other orange" will you get?


I’ll get another Orange Capucine and the Beige D’eau for later. I really wish I can just buy the refills but oh well. Green is my favourite colour so I don’t mind having 2 of the same LE lipstick cases in this colour block anyway. I’m not a make up girl or even a Hermes girl but something about their lipsticks just sucked me right in.


----------



## Maedi

Norm.Core said:


> I have the Poppy lipshine: love the case but just so-so about the actual lip product. Too much shimmer for my liking. I also have the orange LE Orange Brûlée, both Orange Boite (satin and matte) so I was a bit unsure to get another “orange” H lippy.
> 
> After just using the H plain balm and the rose d’ete, I am really loving how sheer and glossy this newest LE Orange Capucine... I have to get used to seeing colour on my lips again (2 years of face mask) so this barely-there tint works for me. I will buy the neutral version and another orange to hoard before they sell out.


I really like the new formula, too. It leaves a nice stain and is easy to wear.


----------



## papertiger

Thanks for all the brave souls who posted pics of the brighter Ltd Eds. 

I bought Rose Nymphea today which I'm very pleased with (especially having lost my chapstick). 

If anyone please has pics of Beige D’eau on their lips I would be very interested - TIA


----------



## Maedi

papertiger said:


> Thanks for all the brave souls who posted pics of the brighter Ltd Eds.
> 
> I bought Rose Nymphea today which I'm very pleased with (especially having lost my chapstick).
> 
> If anyone please has pics of Beige D’eau on their lips I would be very interested - TIA


I will try to this week if I get home in daylight. I really like it. All three are cool.


----------



## momoc

Looks like the new products (tinted balm, powders etc are out and up on European websites! 


			https://www.hermes.com/be/en/story/298329-plein-air/


----------



## Handbag1234

I've ordered the balm, and both powders. I wanted the powder brush but balked at the price. I have the blusher brush already. Its nice but not mind blowing.


----------



## getbetterwithH

I would have absolutely tried the balm, but the ingredients are not rich enough for my dry skin. Lots of influencers say it’s rather matte. In 2021 I caved and bought the Cle de Peau The Foundation and haven’t looked back yet. The price equals extortion, but it’s the only thing that actually doesn’t look matte on me (not shiny either). Maybe they’ll come out with a moisturizing foundation in the future. I’m contemplating the powder brush, just for its look, and maybe the new highlighter as well.


----------



## Zkg1977

Handbag1234 said:


> I've ordered the balm, and both powders. I wanted the powder brush but balked at the price. I have the blusher brush already. Its nice but not mind blowing.


Do you know if it's popped up in the US yet?  I want to try the balm/foundation but I heard it isn't full coverage


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

Is the balm like a BB cream?
I dont wear Foundation and at present the only product I wear on my skin aside from daily moisturiser is clarins Beauty Flash 
But as I'm getting older I feel I would like something that evens out skin tone and gives a glow too but without looking powdery and ageing or looking like any form of heavy 'coverage'.
@getbetterwithH you mention it is matt? does that mean its like a powdery foundation type finish?
Any insight would be helpful-I'm fair skinned


----------



## mktlim

Handbag1234 said:


> I've ordered the balm, and both powders. I wanted the powder brush but balked at the price. I have the blusher brush already. Its nice but not mind blowing.



I'd love to hear how the balm is once you've tried it! They're up on the Canadian site too but I'd rather hear from others before ordering it.


----------



## Love Of My Life

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Is the balm like a BB cream?
> I dont wear Foundation and at present the only product I wear on my skin aside from daily moisturiser is clarins Beauty Flash
> But as I'm getting older I feel I would like something that evens out skin tone and gives a glow too but without looking powdery and ageing or looking like any form of heavy 'coverage'.
> @getbetterwithH you mention it is matt? does that mean its like a powdery foundation type finish?
> Any insight would be helpful-I'm fair skinned




I'm fair skinned (pink undertones) & not looking for matte or full coverage so for a number of years I have been
using Serge Lutens Line de Rien& Tom Ford cushion foundation IMHO nothing like it.. Gives your face a natural glow
feeling very finished without a make up/made up (powdery)  look
I also love the sleek packaging of all Serge Lutens products including their lippies
I've also tried KOSE which works just sometimes hard to find my shade
Finding the right undertone for me is always challenging that's why these products work
The lightest shade in the H balm has peach undertones according to H description & that wouldn't work for me


----------



## Maedi

@papertiger Beige d’eau in late afternoon waning light. I am also wearing it in ss 2022 photos.


----------



## Zkg1977

Maedi said:


> @papertiger Beige d’eau in late afternoon waning light. I am also wearing it in ss 2022 photos.


how did you like the consistency?


----------



## Maedi

Zkg1977 said:


> how did you like the consistency?


I really like it and prefer it to the regular satin lipsticks. Both have their place.


----------



## getbetterwithH

maxroxxherhandbags said:


> Is the balm like a BB cream?
> I dont wear Foundation and at present the only product I wear on my skin aside from daily moisturiser is clarins Beauty Flash
> But as I'm getting older I feel I would like something that evens out skin tone and gives a glow too but without looking powdery and ageing or looking like any form of heavy 'coverage'.
> @getbetterwithH you mention it is matt? does that mean its like a powdery foundation type finish?
> Any insight would be helpful-I'm fair skinned


Hi. Check YouTube for reviews. I think it’s less coverage than a BB cream. If you like Beauty Flash Balm, which is amazing, I feel like you might not like the H balm. BFB is all about the glow and making you look awake and fresh. The matter effect of the H balm might not do much for you. But that is just my feeling. But I have not yet been to a boutique to check in person.


----------



## papertiger

Maedi said:


> @papertiger Beige d’eau in late afternoon waning light. I am also wearing it in ss 2022 photos.



Thanks so much,  I didn't find the models on the h.com site so helpful.


----------



## Handbag1234

Plein air review:

I ordered the balm in shade 40, following the description on the Hermes website. I have neutral skin towards the medium colour range with golden undertones. I use Chantecaille real skin foundation in Vanilla and Hourglass stick foundation in natural as a reference. It looked light in the tube but applied nicely and didn't look chalky like some of the You Tube reviews have said. It didn't feel like a BB cream, more like a top end tinted moisturiser like Chantecaille. It was buildable with more applied. it didn't go matt and flat on my skin, ( mine  is slightly dry but dehydrated, so hard find suitable products for). On its own, I would describe as an apply and go tinted moisturiser. With a second application it was more like the Chantecaille real skin. Looked natural and like my skin but better.

The matt white power applied nicely and gave a more 'made up' polished look and did give a soft blur effect to my skin. The two together made my face look more made up, but still not a heavy foundation look. Powder was silky and so far hasn't dried my skin out or made it flake (hourglass stick can do that to me if I add too much and put too much powder on).

I then added a light dusting of the highlighter more as an illuminating power ( think the various face powders Hourglass do), and a bit more in areas I wanted to highlight. This gave my skin a soft golden glow and would be good for 'event' or evening make up. As its golden based it did suit my skin well.It wasn't as high lighting as other brands high lighters, so I will use it multi purpose.

I intended and indeed will use the two powders together to add a bit of matt finish where needed and some glow and defusing light on my skin.

If you can get a shade of balm to match your skin tone its worth a try as a tinted moisteriser/light foundation. The white powder is good for matifying and blurring and giving a more polished made up look. The high lighter is good if you want an Hourglass defused light type alternative finishing power with golden undertones or a subtle but buildable highlighter.


----------



## papertiger

Handbag1234 said:


> Plein air review:
> 
> I ordered the balm in shade 40, following the description on the Hermes website. I have neutral skin towards the medium colour range with golden undertones. I use Chantecaille real skin foundation in Vanilla and Hourglass stick foundation in natural as a reference. It looked light in the tube but applied nicely and didn't look chalky like some of the You Tube reviews have said. It didn't feel like a BB cream, more like a top end tinted moisturiser like Chantecaille. It was buildable with more applied. it didn't go matt and flat on my skin, ( mine  is slightly dry but dehydrated, so hard find suitable products for). On its own, I would describe as an apply and go tinted moisturiser. With a second application it was more like the Chantecaille real skin. Looked natural and like my skin but better.
> 
> The matt white power applied nicely and gave a more 'made up' polished look and did give a soft blur effect to my skin. The two together made my face look more made up, but still not a heavy foundation look. Powder was silky and so far hasn't dried my skin out or made it flake (hourglass stick can do that to me if I add too much and put too much powder on).
> 
> I then added a light dusting of the highlighter more as an illuminating power ( think the various face powders Hourglass do), and a bit more in areas I wanted to highlight. This gave my skin a soft golden glow and would be good for 'event' or evening make up. As its golden based it did suit my skin well.It wasn't as high lighting as other brands high lighters, so I will use it multi purpose.
> 
> I intended and indeed will use the two powders together to add a bit of matt finish where needed and some glow and defusing light on my skin.
> 
> If you can get a shade of balm to match your skin tone its worth a try as a tinted moisteriser/light foundation. The white powder is good for matifying and blurring and giving a more polished made up look. The high lighter is good if you want an Hourglass defused light type alternative finishing power with golden undertones or a subtle but buildable highlighter.



Thanks do much for this 

If you're talking about the actual highlighter and not the Hermes Plein Air, Radiant glow powder, I found the highlighter not light enough for a highlighter for my skin-tone so it could be used a blush-topper or as you say a diffuser (darker than both Hourglass' Ethereal Light and Diffused Light - more Mood Light level (which is a lavender-pink) but golden hue). It's very golden on me though and one would have to go with a very light hand v Hourglass so I can't image it replacing a finishing powder.


----------



## Notorious Pink

Late to the new lippies here. I just liked the look of the Rose Nymphea and didn't know about the new formulation. I have a few but seem to always use the matte Rose Boise so I thought maybe the new one was satin. 

I really like this, because I'll start with lipstick (actually Charlotte Tilbury Pillow Talk Liner + Hermès Lipstick + Pat McGrath gloss) but during the day or if I'm just running around, I like to swipe on the Rose Ete balm and go. This was more substantial, though not great over liner. The color is perfect for me, so unfortunately I'll need to hoard a few. 

I want to try the new balm but have no skill in choosing the right color online, so it will have to wait until I can see them in person.


----------



## Handbag1234

papertiger said:


> Thanks do much for this
> 
> If you're talking about the actual highlighter and not the Hermes Plein Air, Radiant glow powder, I found the highlighter not light enough for a highlighter for my skin-tone so it could be used a blush-topper or as you say a diffuser (darker than both Hourglass' Ethereal Light and Diffused Light - more Mood Light level (which is a lavender-pink) but golden hue). It's very golden on me though and one would have to go with a very light hand v Hourglass so I can't image it replacing a finishing powder.



To confirm I was talking about the plein air radiant glow powder, 02 mirage, not the highlighter Hermes released at Christmas. Apologies for the confusion.


----------



## textilegirl

Maedi said:


> @papertiger Beige d’eau in late afternoon waning light. I am also wearing it in ss 2022 photos.


@Maedi, that’s really, really lovely on you!


----------



## Handbag1234

Zkg1977 said:


> Do you know if it's popped up in the US yet?  I want to try the balm/foundation but I heard it isn't full coverage


I don't know re US, I ordered from France. Its not full coverage. Even with a heavier application its still only a light foundation at most.


----------



## Handbag1234

Day two update: dentist said I looked radiant and asked if I'd been on holiday today. I was wearing the plein air balm, very light dusting of the matt power on forehead, nose and chin (all over application yesterday made my skin feel a bit dehydrated by the afternoon- I thought I'd see how it felt) and very light application of 02 mirage radiant glow powder across forehead, bridge of nose, cheeks and chin.


----------



## pmburk

I ordered and received the base and top coats, and the nail lacquers in Orange Brule and Rose Coquille. Very excited to try them out next time I do a manicure.



Handbag1234 said:


> Plein air review:
> 
> I ordered the balm in shade 40, following the description on the Hermes website. I have neutral skin towards the medium colour range with golden undertones. I use Chantecaille real skin foundation in Vanilla and Hourglass stick foundation in natural as a reference. It looked light in the tube but applied nicely and didn't look chalky like some of the You Tube reviews have said. It didn't feel like a BB cream, more like a top end tinted moisturiser like Chantecaille. It was buildable with more applied. it didn't go matt and flat on my skin, ( mine  is slightly dry but dehydrated, so hard find suitable products for). On its own, I would describe as an apply and go tinted moisturiser. With a second application it was more like the Chantecaille real skin. Looked natural and like my skin but better.
> 
> The matt white power applied nicely and gave a more 'made up' polished look and did give a soft blur effect to my skin. The two together made my face look more made up, but still not a heavy foundation look. Powder was silky and so far hasn't dried my skin out or made it flake (hourglass stick can do that to me if I add too much and put too much powder on).
> 
> I then added a light dusting of the highlighter more as an illuminating power ( think the various face powders Hourglass do), and a bit more in areas I wanted to highlight. This gave my skin a soft golden glow and would be good for 'event' or evening make up. As its golden based it did suit my skin well.It wasn't as high lighting as other brands high lighters, so I will use it multi purpose.
> 
> I intended and indeed will use the two powders together to add a bit of matt finish where needed and some glow and defusing light on my skin.
> 
> If you can get a shade of balm to match your skin tone its worth a try as a tinted moisteriser/light foundation. The white powder is good for matifying and blurring and giving a more polished made up look. The high lighter is good if you want an Hourglass defused light type alternative finishing power with golden undertones or a subtle but buildable highlighter.



Thanks so much! I ordered the complexion balm and the matte powder both from Selfridges, as they aren't available in the US yet. I was hoping for, and expecting, a light product with very sheer coverage. I love Chantecaille Just Skin, so excited to hear it can be similar. I skipped the highlighter as the Hermes highlighters to date have all appeared quite golden, which doesn't work for me.

I'll report back once I receive them!


----------



## Maedi

textilegirl said:


> @Maedi, that’s really, really lovely on you!


Awww, thank you so much, that means a lot coming from you, being such a lipstick icon.


----------



## aisham

I've been really loving H makeup lately , so I bought 2 shades ( 40 + 50 ) of the tinted balm and the radiant matte powder . I love to mix shades , sometimes I would mix them together to make a between shade or use the light color as a highlighter and the darker color as a contour . I haven't used them yet , and after reading the thread I found out that there is something called glow powder  . The funny thing is I thought it was a smudged highlighter  and didn't give it a second look. I used to love full cover matte foundations some years ago, but now I am all about natural skin and not covering every blemish .


----------



## JeanGranger

Wonder between the Amande and Coquillage how rosy and peachy tone in real life


----------



## Handbag1234

pmburk said:


> I ordered and received the base and top coats, and the nail lacquers in Orange Brule and Rose Coquille. Very excited to try them out next time I do a manicure.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks so much! I ordered the complexion balm and the matte powder both from Selfridges, as they aren't available in the US yet. I was hoping for, and expecting, a light product with very sheer coverage. I love Chantecaille Just Skin, so excited to hear it can be similar. I skipped the highlighter as the Hermes highlighters to date have all appeared quite golden, which doesn't work for me.
> 
> I'll report back once I receive them!



Its a slightly different texture to Chantecaille real skin, probably because of the spf. Its thicker and slightly matte when applied to skin, but once rubbed in, the overall effect on how my skin looks is similar for me. I think getting the right shade is key to this product working for you. If I had the wrong shade, I wouldn't like it at all.


----------



## pmburk

Handbag1234 said:


> Its a slightly different texture to Chantecaille real skin, probably because of the spf. Its thicker and slightly matte when applied to skin, but once rubbed in, the overall effect on how my skin looks is similar for me. I think getting the right shade is key to this product working for you. If I had the wrong shade, I wouldn't like it at all.



Thanks! I tend to prefer more of a matte finish in general, so anxious to try it. I ordered the Coquillage, which looks like it should be a pretty close shade match. I will know when it arrives next week, though.


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

I was given a tester of the Amande today (they were out of stock in store but she kindly gave me a tester) I'm trying it tomorrow and will see how it goes..Heres hoping its sheer enough!


----------



## Pampelmuse

I tried today Ficelle, a shade recommended by the make-up artist who was present in the store. I do like the smell. At first I found it too olive for my skin, but that changed a bit with time. I have red parts around my nose and on my chins which were not completely covered. I think, that a little additional foundation on the areas might solve the problem. It sat well through out the day. One big minus point is , that it extensively enhanced my pores on my nose - not so pleasant…. I will try another shade next time I visit my store, which is easy, as they have tester with all shades for taking home.


----------



## aisham

I tried the tinted balm , I liked the coverage but it tends to turn gray where I have pigmentations so maybe we have to use a color corrector under it . what I didn't like was the smell ! I hate fragranced makeup . I have sinuses and allergic to some smells and having something with a smell near my nose is irritating . And I feel that any cosmetic product with fragrance might cause me to breakout . Overall , I wish they would change the smell


----------



## AmalieLotte92

Have there been any sightings of the Plein Air Complexion Balms in the U.S. - either in the boutiques that sell cosmetics (not all stores carry it) or at places like Nordstrom, Saks, Bloomingdale's?

The line launched last week internationally in-store and online...but I haven't seen it on the U.S. website. I'm wondering if anyone in the States has seen it at their home stores....


----------



## lolanfrank

I pinged my SA and she said cosmetics launches usually are in April…


----------



## pmburk

Received my complexion balm and powder today! Will report back after trying them out this week.

Wearing the Hermes Rose Coquille enamel, with the Hermes base and top coats.

It’s that perfect light milky semi-opaque pink and gives a very finished look. Application was beautiful and not streaky at all. Base coat is milky white and dries very fast. Top coat texture is very thick, almost like Seche Vite. Dry time took about 15 minutes total.


----------



## pmburk

I received the Plein Air Complexion Balm in Coquillage and the Radiant Matte powder from Selfridge's earlier this week. I don't believe they are available in the US yet. I have tried both and am very happy with them, so wanted to share my thoughts.

Complexion balm: I bought the shade Coquillage, which is an almost perfect match for me. For reference, I'm fair with freckles and a neutral to slightly cool undertone - MAC NW15, Chanel BR12. I tried to take a couple of photos in natural light to show me wearing the balm, and my skintone, in case that helps anyone (and I apologize in advance for my awful selfies).  The picture with sunglasses on is a more accurate skintone depiction as it was in natural light. The texture is a thick cream, and reminds me of It Cosmetics CC+ or the Kiehl's Correcting & Beautifying BB cream from a couple of years ago. I applied the balm with a dense synthetic brush (Marc Jacobs Face II) and it blended in easily. A little goes a long way - I only needed a pea-sized amount for my entire face, and I ended up with a sheer-light coverage and a satin-matte finish - very skin-like and natural. I did build it slightly on the center of my face. I used it in place of a foundation and applied my concealer, powder, eye makeup, blush, bronzer etc. on top of it. It wore nicely through an 8+ hour workday. Overall, I'm very happy with it and glad I bought it.

Radiant matte powder: I used this to lightly set my face. It worked well, was pretty invisible, but did a nice job mattifying and blurring. Also very pleased with it, and glad I purchased.


----------



## park56

pmburk said:


> I received the Plein Air Complexion Balm in Coquillage and the Radiant Matte powder from Selfridge's earlier this week. I don't believe they are available in the US yet. I have tried both and am very happy with them, so wanted to share my thoughts.
> 
> Complexion balm: I bought the shade Coquillage, which is an almost perfect match for me. For reference, I'm fair with freckles and a neutral to slightly cool undertone - MAC NW15, Chanel BR12. I tried to take a couple of photos in natural light to show me wearing the balm, and my skintone, in case that helps anyone (and I apologize in advance for my awful selfies).  The picture with sunglasses on is a more accurate skintone depiction as it was in natural light. The texture is a thick cream, and reminds me of It Cosmetics CC+ or the Kiehl's Correcting & Beautifying BB cream from a couple of years ago. I applied the balm with a dense synthetic brush (Marc Jacobs Face II) and it blended in easily. A little goes a long way - I only needed a pea-sized amount for my entire face, and I ended up with a sheer-light coverage and a satin-matte finish - very skin-like and natural. I did build it slightly on the center of my face. I used it in place of a foundation and applied my concealer, powder, eye makeup, blush, bronzer etc. on top of it. It wore nicely through an 8+ hour workday. Overall, I'm very happy with it and glad I bought it.
> 
> Radiant matte powder: I used this to lightly set my face. It worked well, was pretty invisible, but did a nice job mattifying and blurring. Also very pleased with it, and glad I purchased.
> 
> View attachment 5348817
> 
> View attachment 5348818


You look wonderful!!
BTW - I love your lip color too.


----------



## kashmira

I was really hoping for the Complexion balm but looking at the INCI I realized that this is not for me. It may look and feel nice but I was hoping for something else, something without for example cyclic silicones. I am honestly very disappointed.


----------



## Zimmermann

deleted


----------



## ladysarah

kashmira said:


> I was really hoping for the Complexion balm but looking at the INCI I realized that this is not for me. It may look and feel nice but I was hoping for something else, something without for example cyclic silicones. I am honestly very disappointed.


Really ? Cyclic silicones? I thought they weren’t allowed in EU products…


----------



## getbetterwithH

ladysarah said:


> Really ? Cyclic silicones? I thought they weren’t allowed in EU products…


They are quite prolific. Even La Prairie adopted them for their skin caviar line… those silicones ending in -xane are also bad for my skin. One of the reasons I didn‘t try the balm. Maybe other complexion products to come have different INCIs. But I do have to admit that my skin is fickle with some ingredients. Most should have no problems. But since it took me years to figure out what bothers my skin, I‘m diligent in avoiding these ingredients. Old school silicones like dimethicone is fine though.


----------



## tina_catsandscarves

getbetterwithH said:


> They are quite prolific. Even La Prairie adopted them for their skin caviar line… those silicones ending in -xane are also bad for my skin. One of the reasons I didn‘t try the balm. Maybe other complexion products to come have different INCIs. But I do have to admit that my skin is fickle with some ingredients. Most should have no problems. But since it took me years to figure out what bothers my skin, I‘m diligent in avoiding these ingredients. Old school silicones like dimethicone is fine though.


Could that be why my skin feels a bit itchy after wearing the balm for a couple of hours?
I know nothing about these things!
Too bad my skin doesn’t seem to quite get along with the formula of the balm, bc I found a shade that actually looks pretty good on me


----------



## ILQA

New colour etoupe


----------



## kashmira

ladysarah said:


> Really ? Cyclic silicones? I thought they weren’t allowed in EU products…


For example cyclopentasiloxane is in this product. Some companies have removed all products with this ingredient from their shelves so I find it strange that H included it.


----------



## Winter4

kashmira said:


> For example cyclopentasiloxane is in this product. Some companies have removed all products with this ingredient from their shelves so I find it strange that H included it.


Thank you for this information.  I have sensitive skin and am wondering if the H lipstick or lip balm is causing problems.


----------



## getbetterwithH

kashmira said:


> For example cyclopentasiloxane is in this product. Some companies have removed all products with this ingredient from their shelves so I find it strange that H included it.


Exactly. This is really aggravating my skin no matter the company and other INCIs. I was equally surprised and sad to find it in the H balm. I know most people have no problems with it at all, but it causes havoc for me. Still, it’s considered a newer silicone, maybe this is why they included it.


----------



## TankerToad

ILQA said:


> New colour etoupe
> View attachment 5359832


This has been been backordered in the USA practically since the launch- every excited it’s finally in stock again


----------



## Nerja

kashmira said:


> For example cyclopentasiloxane is in this product. Some companies have removed all products with this ingredient from their shelves so I find it strange that H included it.





Winter4 said:


> Thank you for this information.  I have sensitive skin and am wondering if the H lipstick or lip balm is causing problems.





getbetterwithH said:


> Exactly. This is really aggravating my skin no matter the company and other INCIs. I was equally surprised and sad to find it in the H balm. I know most people have no problems with it at all, but it causes havoc for me. Still, it’s considered a newer silicone, maybe this is why they included it.


I have very sensitive skin and have been unable to use any Hermès skincare or make-up except for the hand cream.  I loved my Rose zinzolin and Rouge Casaque lipsticks as they were absolutely perfect for my skin tone, but no longer war them due to massive allergic reactions.   I agree with the above posters that most individuals will have no problems at all, but if you do have sensitive skin read the labels carefully to be sure you won’t have any irritations.  It’s a shame for me as the lipsticks are amazing !


----------



## momoc

New products - Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oil

Bergdorf Goodman listings https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-hermesistible-infused-lip-care-oil-prod173130027

The Hermèsistible lip collection awakens the senses with a synaesthesia of colors and scents. Made from 97% natural ingredients, Color and Scent Care Oil combines a nourishing skincare action with a fresh make-up result. Hydrated and smoothed, the lips are adorned with a light touch of color, radiant shine, and an addictive fruity note.

*The Scent:*
Hermès perfumer, Christine Nagel has created a collection of 6 unique scents, corresponding to each color.

*Texture & Formulation:*
Enriched with 93% active care ingredients, the care oil is extremely sensory, enveloping and comfortable. Its plant oils form a protective and nourishing film on the lips, while the complex of emollient raw materials maintains and boosts hydration.

*The Object:*
The joyful and colorful object is made from glass and enhanced with a playful jumble of letters forming the name of the collection. On the cap, the Hermès ex-libris is engraved tone-on-tone.

*How to Use:*
The flocked, delicate, and precise shape of the applicator enables a simple and intuitive action.

There are 6 shades, and the price is $55 (US).


----------



## momoc

momoc said:


> New products - Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oil
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman listings https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-hermesistible-infused-lip-care-oil-prod173130027
> 
> The Hermèsistible lip collection awakens the senses with a synaesthesia of colors and scents. Made from 97% natural ingredients, Color and Scent Care Oil combines a nourishing skincare action with a fresh make-up result. Hydrated and smoothed, the lips are adorned with a light touch of color, radiant shine, and an addictive fruity note.
> 
> *The Scent:*
> Hermès perfumer, Christine Nagel has created a collection of 6 unique scents, corresponding to each color.
> 
> *Texture & Formulation:*
> Enriched with 93% active care ingredients, the care oil is extremely sensory, enveloping and comfortable. Its plant oils form a protective and nourishing film on the lips, while the complex of emollient raw materials maintains and boosts hydration.
> 
> *The Object:*
> The joyful and colorful object is made from glass and enhanced with a playful jumble of letters forming the name of the collection. On the cap, the Hermès ex-libris is engraved tone-on-tone.
> 
> *How to Use:*
> The flocked, delicate, and precise shape of the applicator enables a simple and intuitive action.
> 
> There are 6 shades, and the price is $55 (US).
> 
> View attachment 5365731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365741



IRL photo found on social media


----------



## Love Of My Life

momoc said:


> IRL photo found on social media
> 
> View attachment 5365826



May I ask you the shade #'s particularly the image that is on the right side of this page?
It looks like a rosy nude very natural lip shade.
THanks so much!!


----------



## JeanGranger

momoc said:


> New products - Hermesistible Infused Lip Care Oil
> 
> Bergdorf Goodman listings https://www.bergdorfgoodman.com/p/hermes-hermesistible-infused-lip-care-oil-prod173130027
> 
> The Hermèsistible lip collection awakens the senses with a synaesthesia of colors and scents. Made from 97% natural ingredients, Color and Scent Care Oil combines a nourishing skincare action with a fresh make-up result. Hydrated and smoothed, the lips are adorned with a light touch of color, radiant shine, and an addictive fruity note.
> 
> *The Scent:*
> Hermès perfumer, Christine Nagel has created a collection of 6 unique scents, corresponding to each color.
> 
> *Texture & Formulation:*
> Enriched with 93% active care ingredients, the care oil is extremely sensory, enveloping and comfortable. Its plant oils form a protective and nourishing film on the lips, while the complex of emollient raw materials maintains and boosts hydration.
> 
> *The Object:*
> The joyful and colorful object is made from glass and enhanced with a playful jumble of letters forming the name of the collection. On the cap, the Hermès ex-libris is engraved tone-on-tone.
> 
> *How to Use:*
> The flocked, delicate, and precise shape of the applicator enables a simple and intuitive action.
> 
> There are 6 shades, and the price is $55 (US).
> 
> View attachment 5365731
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365730
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365733
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365732
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365735
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365734
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365737
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365736
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365740
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365739
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365742
> 
> 
> View attachment 5365741



Can’t wait to try this


----------



## afsweet

is the lip care oil basically a more nourishing lip gloss?


----------



## Love Of My Life

I was able to order mine this morning from BG.. I chose shade #5


----------



## Amka

Hermesisble, infused care oil are now available on Hermes US site:
https://www.hermes.com/us/en/product/hermesistible-infused-care-oil-beige-sapotille-V60346HV001/


----------



## Love Of My Life

My lip oil arrived just a short time ago. I chose  shade#5 which is almost a rosy sheer gloss
on the lips. I did not detect any scent. Lovely finish to one's lips..


----------



## H’sKisses

Love Of My Life said:


> My lip oil arrived just a short time ago. I chose  shade#5 which is almost a rosy sheer gloss
> on the lips. I did not detect any scent. Lovely finish to one's lips..



Is it very sticky? I was planning on getting the shiny lipstick, since I prefer a tinted lipbalm type vs an actual lipstick, but was curious is this might be better.


----------



## Love Of My Life

H’sKisses said:


> Is it very sticky? I was planning on getting the shiny lipstick, since I prefer a tinted lipbalm type vs an actual lipstick, but was curious is this might be better.



Not sticky at all..


----------



## H’sKisses

Love Of My Life said:


> Not sticky at all..



thank you! im trying to find video reviews comparing the oil and the shiny lipstick!


----------



## cravin

Curious whether any of you have had issues with H nail polish.  Wife purchased both the polish and top coat and now is worried that they have made her nails more delicate as two of her fingernails peeled a bit and just seemed much softer to her.


----------



## fice16

cravin said:


> Curious whether any of you have had issues with H nail polish.  Wife purchased both the polish and top coat and now is worried that they have made her nails more delicate as two of her fingernails peeled a bit and just seemed much softer to her.



Hi, I don't have issue with the H nail polish, but I also use their nail nourishing oil which I find to help improve nail strength and condition.  The nourishing oil is actually my most favorite item from the H hand & nail care collection, it uses very natural ingredients.  I also like the hand cream for day use.


----------



## angelz629

cravin said:


> Curious whether any of you have had issues with H nail polish.  Wife purchased both the polish and top coat and now is worried that they have made her nails more delicate as two of her fingernails peeled a bit and just seemed much softer to her.


I have the same issue too! I thought it was just my nails being weak but I guess not?


----------



## gagabag

What is everyone using to pick up their D’Orfevre Illuminating powder? I only have natural brushes and I wonder if I should get a synthetic cheek brush just for this but worried it will be too scratchy. I have a light medium complexion and I can’t get it to appear on me.


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

cravin said:


> Curious whether any of you have had issues with H nail polish.  Wife purchased both the polish and top coat and now is worried that they have made her nails more delicate as two of her fingernails peeled a bit and just seemed much softer to her.


I noticed that too and thought it was just my nails.   Maybe I need to use the nourishing oil as well?


----------



## Love Of My Life

fuzzy_wheatie said:


> I noticed that too and thought it was just my nails.   Maybe I need to use the nourishing oil as well?



It's always good to use a nourishing il. I bought the Hermes one as well. It's a lovely
oil but personally there are others in the marketplace that do a wonderful job, JMO


----------



## fuzzy_wheatie

Love Of My Life said:


> It's always good to use a nourishing il. I bought the Hermes one as well. It's a lovely
> oil but personally there are others in the marketplace that do a wonderful job, JMO


Thank you.  I'll look into getting one to use.


----------



## kashmira

I finally got this! I cannot believe it took this long time for my store to get it


----------



## H’sKisses

kashmira said:


> I finally got this! I cannot believe it took this long time for my store to get it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5375934


Congrats! I’ve been waiting forever! Still not available!


----------



## momoc

FYI heard the USA launch for the plein air complexion balm is September. No idea why it’s that late but at least it is coming I guess…?


----------



## kashmira

H’sKisses said:


> Congrats! I’ve been waiting forever! Still not available!


Fingers crossed you get yours soon!


----------



## JeanGranger

-Plein Air, Radiant glow powder, Mirage
-Care Oil, Corail Bigarade


----------



## park56

Love Of My Life said:


> It's always good to use a nourishing il. I bought the Hermes one as well. It's a lovely
> oil but personally there are others in the marketplace that do a wonderful job, JMO



i bought the Hermès nail oil which is pleasant enough, but I really prefer CND’a Solar Oil, go figure. I feel like I see greater results with the latter. My skin and cuticles are especially dry, though.


----------



## Maedi

I bought two Hermèsistible and adore the fragrance and color (Rose Pitaya and Rose Cola). The applicator is a little stiff but everything else is lovely from the glasstube to the color and taste.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi everyone. To those, that have both, are the lipsticks the same size as the new lip oils? I was wondering whether the leather lipstick sleeves would also fit the lip oils. Thank you and have a great weekend.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi everyone. To those, that have both, are the lipsticks the same size as the new lip oils? I was wondering whether the leather lipstick sleeves would also fit the lip oils. Thank you and have a great weekend.



The leather sleeve is a tight fit for my H lipsticks. I have to push hard to get the lipstick out
& usually the cap gets stuck for me anyway.
With the new lip oil the fit is a little more relaxed but it did not slip out while being in my bag.
Hope this helps


----------



## getbetterwithH

Love Of My Life said:


> The leather sleeve is a tight fit for my H lipsticks. I have to push hard to get the lipstick out
> & usually the cap gets stuck for me anyway.
> With the new lip oil the fit is a little more relaxed but it did not slip out while being in my bag.
> Hope this helps


Thank you so much. Very helpful!


----------



## LVLover

Hoping someone can offer some help regarding lipstick…

I amcompletely late to this party as I have a gluten allergy and needed to do some research before buying. Been wearing the matte and satin finishes with no issues. 

1. Can anyone provide comparison swatches of rouge casaque and rouge bleu? I want a “Gwen stefani” type red, not an orangey red. They seem so similar. 

2. I’m totally OCD and wondering - if you buy the refill and put it in a tube of a color you didn’t love, can you remove the label from the bottom of the tube (cause the color name would be wrong) or does the refill come with a new label for the bottom of the tube so you know the color?

3. I have beige natural and rose Encens- very similar color on me, pretty much the same except one is satin and one is matte. Will matte rose boise be different or too close to those two shades?

Thanks!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

LVLover said:


> Hoping someone can offer some help regarding lipstick…
> 
> I amcompletely late to this party as I have a gluten allergy and needed to do some research before buying. Been wearing the matte and satin finishes with no issues.
> 
> 1. Can anyone provide comparison swatches of rouge casaque and rouge bleu? I want a “Gwen stefani” type red, not an orangey red. They seem so similar.
> 
> 2. I’m totally OCD and wondering - if you buy the refill and put it in a tube of a color you didn’t love, can you remove the label from the bottom of the tube (cause the color name would be wrong) or does the refill come with a new label for the bottom of the tube so you know the color?
> 
> 3. I have beige natural and rose Encens- very similar color on me, pretty much the same except one is satin and one is matte. Will matte rose boise be different or too close to those two shades?
> 
> Thanks!!


Hi, I cannot answer everything, but I wanted to let you know that Rose Boise is considerably darker than Rose Encens. It‘s more intense but a really beautiful and chic color. Definitely a more visible neutral compared to the two that you have. Have repurchased many times. ( I’m platinum blonde, fair with blue eyes)
Rouge Bleu is a very cool red, Rouge Casaque is neutral leaning on slightly warm, but it‘s not an orange red at all. It‘s my fave H red for sure. 
hope this helps.


----------



## LVLover

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi, I cannot answer everything, but I wanted to let you know that Rose Boise is considerably darker than Rose Encens. It‘s more intense but a really beautiful and chic color. Definitely a more visible neutral compared to the two that you have. Have repurchased many times. ( I’m platinum blonde, fair with blue eyes)
> Rouge Bleu is a very cool red, Rouge Casaque is neutral leaning on slightly warm, but it‘s not an orange red at all. It‘s my fave H red for sure.
> hope this helps.



Thanks for the help

I ended up ordering rouge casaque, rouge bleu and rose boise all in matte finish. Rose Boise looks so awesome and really makes my green eyes pop, love love love! Interestingly Rouge Casque has a hint of orange on me, whereas Rouge Blue appears more neutral red. I don’t like warm lipstick shade on me. I have a neutral leaning a smidge cool skin undertone, and my lips color is quite cool tone, maybe this is why rouge casaque didn’t work?

There hasn’t been a lot of comments on the universal lip pencil. Is this a dud? There aren’t even reviews on you tube, well there was one where the guy applied with no lipstick and wondered why he couldn’t see it , a worthless review. Do any of you have any comments/thoughts on the lip pencil?

Can someone who has purchased the powder (not blush), measure the diameter of the refillable pan? Wondering if another brand powder pan would fit in the refillable powder compact.


----------



## getbetterwithH

LVLover said:


> Thanks for the help
> 
> I ended up ordering rouge casaque, rouge bleu and rose boise all in matte finish. Rose Boise looks so awesome and really makes my green eyes pop, love love love! Interestingly Rouge Casque has a hint of orange on me, whereas Rouge Blue appears more neutral red. I don’t like warm lipstick shade on me. I have a neutral leaning a smidge cool skin undertone, and my lips color is quite cool tone, maybe this is why rouge casaque didn’t work?
> 
> There hasn’t been a lot of comments on the universal lip pencil. Is this a dud? There aren’t even reviews on you tube, well there was one where the guy applied with no lipstick and wondered why he couldn’t see it , a worthless review. Do any of you have any comments/thoughts on the lip pencil?
> 
> Can someone who has purchased the powder (not blush), measure the diameter of the refillable pan? Wondering if another brand powder pan would fit in the refillable powder compact.



the universal lip liner is not a dud per se. I have even repurchased. It‘s just such a nondescript product by nature. It works, it‘s nice, it‘s beautifully packaged, but if it doesn‘t have to be H for you, any transparent lip liner will do just as well. On a different note, the Tom Ford lip liner Of the same kind is certainly more expensive.

It‘s not on YouTube or Insta so much because you can‘t see it, or see a change, at least that’s my opinion.


----------



## Love Of My Life

getbetterwithH said:


> the universal lip liner is not a dud per se. I have even repurchased. It‘s just such a nondescript product by nature. It works, it‘s nice, it‘s beautifully packaged, but if it doesn‘t have to be H for you, any transparent lip liner will do just as well. On a different note, the Tom Ford lip liner Of the same kind is certainly more expensive.
> 
> It‘s not on YouTube or Insta so much because you can‘t see it, or see a change, at least that’s my opinion.



It's got a waxy texture that I'm not particularly fond of but it does do a nice job.
I prefer the Tom Ford one because it just gives the lip a little bit more definition for me.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Hi, happy Mother’s Day to all mommies  here. Quick question. I already purchased the Rose Epice shade back in 2020. I just rebought it and it reminds me more of Rose Encens. I remember Rose Epice being more terracotta.


----------



## Rocaille

Hi everyone, to confirm, is the Gris Etoupe Nail Enamel color still part of the current 24 colors? I've seen many people reselling theirs on different platforms for much more and claiming it's a limited edition color that is sold out. 

But the posts in this thread seem to indicate the color was available from various retailers in late 2021, only it might be backordered because of stock issues and COVID. 

Thank you!


----------



## H’sKisses

Rocaille said:


> Hi everyone, to confirm, is the Gris Etoupe Nail Enamel color still part of the current 24 colors? I've seen many people reselling theirs on different platforms for much more and claiming it's a limited edition color that is sold out.
> 
> But the posts in this thread seem to indicate the color was available from various retailers in late 2021, only it might be backordered because of stock issues and COVID.
> 
> Thank you!



I was able to purchase one over the weekend. My store finally got one a couple of weeks ago and kindly held it for me as I’ve been waiting for one since they were released. I also saw it pop up online a few weeks ago but waited too long to purchase. By the next day, it was gone.


----------



## H’sKisses

getbetterwithH said:


> Hi everyone. To those, that have both, are the lipsticks the same size as the new lip oils? I was wondering whether the leather lipstick sleeves would also fit the lip oils. Thank you and have a great weekend.



The lip oil is a tad taller and slightly slimmer than the lipstick. I don’t have a leather sleeve, but it fits the lipstick pouch just fine.


----------



## Minoubouch78

Rocaille said:


> Hi everyone, to confirm, is the Gris Etoupe Nail Enamel color still part of the current 24 colors? I've seen many people reselling theirs on different platforms for much more and claiming it's a limited edition color that is sold out.
> 
> But the posts in this thread seem to indicate the color was available from various retailers in late 2021, only it might be backordered because of stock issues and COVID.
> 
> Thank you!


None of the nail polishes were limited edition, it might be just a production issue and it probably will show up soon. In any case I wouldn’t pay extra to all the vultures that are making those false claims and trying to extort money from others!. If you have somebody in Canada they are available on the holt Renfrew website. Otherwise just wait ( I know it can be hard to sit tight sometimes  ) , I am sure it will show up and you won’t feel bad paying more for an already expensive nail polish .
you can also call/ message the Hermes customer service to have a clear answer.


----------



## getbetterwithH

H’sKisses said:


> The lip oil is a tad taller and slightly slimmer than the lipstick. I don’t have a leather sleeve, but it fits the lipstick pouch just fine.


Thank you so much for the photo!!


----------



## H’sKisses

getbetterwithH said:


> Thank you so much for the photo!!


You’re very welcome, glad I could help!


----------



## acrowcounted

Minoubouch78 said:


> None of the nail polishes were limited edition, it might be just a production issue and it probably will show up soon. In any case I wouldn’t pay extra to all the vultures that are making those false claims and trying to extort money from others!. If you have somebody in Canada they are available on the holt Renfrew website. Otherwise just wait ( I know it can be hard to sit tight sometimes  ) , I am sure it will show up and you won’t feel bad paying more for an already expensive nail polish .
> you can also call/ message the Hermes customer service to have a clear answer.


Agreed. Also, @Rocaille  in the US, saks has etoupe for preorder.


----------



## H’sKisses

Finally tried Gris Etoupe last night… as with the others I’ve tried, formula is pretty good. I used 3 thin, even coats for full creamy coverage. The first coat is a bit streaky, but levels off by the second coat. A third coat makes it perfect! And the color in the bottle looks off compared to the bag, but it’s a perfect match when on the nail! I love this color so much! I wish it photographed to the exact color IRL but it’s so difficult to capture Etoupe.


----------



## Genie27

Pourpre Camarine and Rouge Amarelle lip oils. They are long lasting on the lips but do tend to transfer onto coffee cups etc.


----------



## Minoubouch78

@Rocaille , étoupe nail polish is available now at Saks https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/pro...html?dwvar_0400015147750_color=80 GRISE TOUPE


----------



## pmburk

cravin said:


> Curious whether any of you have had issues with H nail polish.  Wife purchased both the polish and top coat and now is worried that they have made her nails more delicate as two of her fingernails peeled a bit and just seemed much softer to her.



I have been using the H polish, base, and top coat regularly for several weeks now and have had no issues. My nails tend to peel regularly and this has not exacerbated it at all, and they actually seem to be better lately.

The worst culprit for me with nail issues is acetone-based polish remover.


----------



## Rhl2987

I have purchased almost all of the lipsticks, nail lacquers, and now the lip oils. The lip oils are my favorite lip products I’ve ever used. The climate where I live is dry and these are moisturizing without being sticky/tacky at all. They give a hint of color without being overbearing. I could honestly wear these all night and day. I was so shocked that even the oranges and reds were a really beautiful hint of color on the lips. I don’t wear lipsticks in those colors, ever. I barely use my H lipsticks. I will use the lip oils everyday and just rotate through all the colors.


----------



## H’sKisses

pmburk said:


> I have been using the H polish, base, and top coat regularly for several weeks now and have had no issues. My nails tend to peel regularly and this has not exacerbated it at all, and they actually seem to be better lately.
> 
> The worst culprit for me with nail issues is acetone-based polish remover.



I’m planning trying their base coat, but iffy on their top coat as I have an extremely fast drying top coat that I love and have been using for years… Would you say their top coat is fast drying?

FWIW, my favorite polish remover is Zoya.


----------



## pmburk

H’sKisses said:


> I’m planning trying their base coat, but iffy on their top coat as I have an extremely fast drying top coat that I love and have been using for years… Would you say their top coat is fast drying?
> 
> FWIW, my favorite polish remover is Zoya.



No, I don’t think it is fast drying at all. I would say at least 15-20 minutes to fully dry. Nothing like Seche Vite!

The base coat is really nice. It has a white tint so it provides a really lovely base.




Minoubouch78 said:


> @Rocaille , étoupe nail polish is available now at Saks https://www.saksfifthavenue.com/product/hermès-les-mains-hermès-nail-enamel-0400015147750.html?dwvar_0400015147750_color=80 GRISE TOUPE



Thank you! Ordered mine yesterday.


----------



## H’sKisses

pmburk said:


> No, I don’t think it is fast drying at all. I would say at least 15-20 minutes to fully dry. Nothing like Seche Vite!
> 
> The base coat is really nice. It has a white tint so it provides a really lovely base.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you! Ordered mine yesterday.



Thanks for the info! I’m looking forward to trying the base coat, and won’t even bother with the top coat then. SV is my second go-to, but it “shrinks” some of my polish. I usually reach for HK Girl. I usually do my nails right before bed and quick dry is a must!!!


----------



## pmburk

H’sKisses said:


> Thanks for the info! I’m looking forward to trying the base coat, and won’t even bother with the top coat then. SV is my second go-to, but it “shrinks” some of my polish. I usually reach for HK Girl. I usually do my nails right before bed and quick dry is a must!!!



If you have a quick dry topcoat you're happy with, I'd just stick with that. The Hermes topcoat is nice, and I do think it wears nicely, but I don't think it is a necessity. The texture and thickness/viscosity are very similar to SV, but it is definitely not a quick dry. I often end up using SV with my Hermes manis, especially if I'm in a hurry. Weartime ends up being about the same either way, which is why I don't feel it is a necessity item.

I have been using the Dior Abricot top coat lately, and I really like that one. It is a quick dry.


----------



## eve27

Ladies, I apologize if someone has already asked this question, but will makeup purchases from the boutique be included in the profile?  I have quite a few positions in the make-up wishlist but the boutique where I usually shop and have relationship with particular SA doesn’t have makeup, so I can either buy it in the same city but in another boutique, which is generally not gives benefits if it goes into profile but under other store or I can buy in a large beauty store and get points and later spend it in the same store for other makeup products.  What would you do? Thanks in advance


----------



## acrowcounted

eve27 said:


> Ladies, I apologize if someone has already asked this question, but will makeup purchases from the boutique be included in the profile?  I have quite a few positions in the make-up wishlist but the boutique where I usually shop and have relationship with particular SA doesn’t have makeup, so I can either buy it in the same city but in another boutique, which is generally not gives benefits if it goes into profile but under other store or I can buy in a large beauty store and get points and later spend it in the same store for other makeup products.  What would you do? Thanks in advance


I’d ask my SA to order it in for me (or have her order it from the Hermes website while personally in the store). Otherwise, I would buy from a non Hermes vendor rather than my non home store to avoid the “disloyalty“ on my profile.


----------



## bagshopr

Does anyone have any info on when the nail polishes will be restocked? I have one, Rose Indien, which is too red for me so I'm anxious to try a more muted color.


----------



## Love Of My Life

bagshopr said:


> Does anyone have any info on when the nail polishes will be restocked? I have one, Rose Indien, which is too red for me so I'm anxious to try a more muted color.



Have you looked at SFA & Nordstrom.. they show up periodically


----------



## bagshopr

Love Of My Life said:


> Have you looked at SFA & Nordstrom.. they show up periodically


Yes, I check those sites daily, also the Hermes site.


----------



## helloballoons33

FYI Harrods online has 30% off some of the Hermes Lipsticks and refills! Question is will they be reduced further to 50% next week when the full sale will be instore?


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

I recently purchased two of the lip oils, and love them (I actually prefer them over the lipsticks, as I find the H lipsticks pretty, but they dry out my lips. I always put a lip gloss over my lipsticks, but now I used the H lip oils instead of my Chanel lip gloss).


----------



## Hedgehog101

lcd_purse_girl said:


> I recently purchased two of the lip oils, and love them (I actually prefer them over the lipsticks, as I find the H lipsticks pretty, but they dry out my lips. I always put a lip gloss over my lipsticks, but now I used the H lip oils instead of my Chanel lip gloss).


I concur! The lip oils are divine!


----------



## lcd_purse_girl

Also, I went to Nordstrom to purchase the lip oils, but they are all sold out! I wanted to used some of my Nordy Notes before they expire, but I was out of luck.


----------



## Pampelmuse

HI! Any information on what is going to be launched next? Eyeshadow? TIA


----------



## papertiger

*Some* shades of full lipsticks and refills are on sale on Harrods website (preview). I am seeing a mix of mattes and satins.

Full lipstick: £40
Refills: £23


----------



## shermes

I love the lip oils! I purchased rose kola and it smells soooo good. I want to purchase another shade anyone have any recommendations?


----------



## oshinex

im waiting for the lip balm refills to restock. sold out everywhere it seems.


----------



## BalLVLover

oshinex said:


> im waiting for the lip balm refills to restock. sold out everywhere it seems.


I was in France last week and they are sold out in the entire country. The SA said if there are none in France then then they are probably sold out everywhere.


----------



## paula24jen

papertiger said:


> *Some* shades of full lipsticks and refills are on sale on Harrods website (preview). I am seeing a mix of mattes and satins.
> 
> Full lipstick: £40
> Refills: £23


I’m late to the party, only stumbled upon the reductions just now, hope there’s some left


----------



## Love Of My Life

BalLVLover said:


> I was in France last week and they are sold out in the entire country. The SA said if there are none in France then then they are probably sold out everywhere.



I just checked BG.com here in the US & appears they have inventory, I don't know
what shade you are interested in, but give it a go


----------



## paula24jen

BalLVLover said:


> I was in France last week and they are sold out in the entire country. The SA said if there are none in France then then they are probably sold out everywhere.


Harrods also has online availability


----------



## BalLVLover

Love Of My Life said:


> I just checked BG.com here in the US & appears they have inventory, I don't know
> what shade you are interested in, but give it a go


Talking specifically about the plain lip balm refill. It is not available at h.com, harrods, BG, Nordstrom or Selfridges or anywhere else I can think of.


----------



## MooMooVT

Just ordered the Hermesistible lip oil in Rose Pitaya and Rose Kola. Excited to give these a try! Also hoping they last long enough to warrant the price.


----------



## ScarfBloke

So Australia got new lip balms in - I bought two!  Plus I need to really really recommend the LIP SHINE, it is an orange colour with nacre (mother of pearl) all through it - NOT GLITTER!  My wife adores it - so I bought three more for my kids' dance teachers as thank you gifts - we just finished eisteddfod season!  It LOOKS like lip gloss, but is a LIPSTICK so it is not reapplied over and over!  So, it lasts!  Plus it doesn't look orange on the lip.... looks clear!  I say buy it as everyone comments on my wife's lips!

ScarfBloke


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

Bloomingdale’s is having a sale.  15% off.  Code: CYBER


----------



## carlinha

Hermes Nuttynut said:


> Bloomingdale’s is having a sale.  15% off.  Code: CYBER
> 
> View attachment 5445893


great deal, thank you for sharing!


----------



## Hermes Nuttynut

carlinha said:


> great deal, thank you for sharing!



You’re welcome!


----------



## Love Of My Life

Thanks...


----------



## oshinex

Thank you! Ended up ordering another lip balm. I was at BH and was told the refills was sold out everywhere.


----------



## JeanGranger

Any thought on these colour?


----------



## gagabag

Any news on the next season’s release?
I feel like H beauty fizzled out a little bit…
I still like the lippies but the complexion and nails are just ok for me.


----------



## acrowcounted

gagabag said:


> Any news on the next season’s release?
> I feel like H beauty fizzled out a little bit…
> I still like the lippies but the complexion and nails are just ok for me.


The US still hasn’t gotten the complexion release yet. Not sure if they are waiting on that before the next genre or what.


----------



## bagshopr

I hope they will release some new nail polish and blush colors.


----------



## MightyBigRed

A liquid blush would also be great, for those of us with really dry skin.


----------



## peppermint_tea

MightyBigRed said:


> A liquid blush would also be great, for those of us with really dry skin.


Yes! And a stick highlighter in same packaging as the lip products would be beautiful.


----------



## JeanGranger

-EAU DE MERVEILLES BRUME Hair Mist
-MATT BEIGE NATUREL 11


----------



## lala_retro

Finally found the etoupe nail color!


----------



## getbetterwithH

Metallics are apparently up for fall. Definitely looks interesting


----------



## bagshopr

I love those nail polishes! The lipsticks might be too dark for me but I am still dying to see them.


----------



## bagshopr

If you have been looking for the nail polishes that were initially released, the Hermes site seems to be fully stocked now.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagshopr said:


> If you have been looking for the nail polishes that were initially released, the Hermes site seems to be fully stocked now.


Every color except the elusive Etoupe.


----------



## bagshopr

acrowcounted said:


> Every color except the elusive Etoupe.


Would you believe I received Etoupe when the polishes were first released, and it was not the color that I had ordered so I returned it.


----------



## acrowcounted

bagshopr said:


> Would you believe I received Etoupe when the polishes were first released, and it was not the color that I had ordered so I returned it.


Maybe that’s how the color irreparably sold out


----------



## BalLVLover

acrowcounted said:


> Every color except the elusive Etoupe.


It was there when they first restocked but sold out quickly.


----------



## corgimom11

Foundation / powders will launch here in USA on Sept 15. I was given a few samples of the foundation so that I can figure out which one to actually order.


----------



## getbetterwithH

The store on 17 Rue de Sevres told me today that the lipsticks are launching this Thursday. At least in France. So sad we had to leave Paris today


----------



## gagabag

Available now at H.au
Very nice but too dark for me.


----------



## Kapster

gagabag said:


> Available now at H.au
> Very nice but too dark for me.
> ----
> The actual lipstick colors are too dark for me as well. I wish we could purchase the cases separately!


----------



## Amka

New limited edition matte metallic lipsticks are available on Hermes US site:


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20lip#|
		



And limited edition nail enamels are also available on Hermes US site:


			https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20metal%20nail#|


----------



## bagshopr

Amka said:


> New limited edition matte metallic lipsticks are available on Hermes US site:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20lip#|
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601838
> 
> And limited edition nail enamels are also available on Hermes US site:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20metal%20nail#|
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601846


Thank you for posting! I ordered the Gris Etain Metal.


----------



## lala_retro

Amka said:


> New limited edition matte metallic lipsticks are available on Hermes US site:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20lip#|
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601838
> 
> And limited edition nail enamels are also available on Hermes US site:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20metal%20nail#|
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601846



going for both the nail colors, hopefully that gris stain metal is as fabulous a gunmetal gray as the promo pics suggest.


----------



## innerpeace85

Amka said:


> New limited edition matte metallic lipsticks are available on Hermes US site:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20lip#|
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601838
> 
> And limited edition nail enamels are also available on Hermes US site:
> 
> 
> https://www.hermes.com/us/en/search/?s=Limited%20edition%20metal%20nail#|
> 
> 
> View attachment 5601846


----------



## Perja

I’ve only tried Rouge Grenat quickly before heading to a dinner but matte reds are my thing, I love them.

The metallic red is a really nice effect! It appears a normal matte bullet when you open it but it slicks on with a subtle shine.



This isn’t the best picture but I hope you can see the difference between the untouched bullet and the surface I used.

The color is a raspberry red with a metallic touch. I have yet to apply it properly so this is just my knee jerk reaction: at first I feared it would be a bit too sheer/patchy since my lips were a bit chapped but a quick back and forth swipe gave me enough decent coverage.

Staying power was OK, especially since I ate something with a rich sauce that should have just dissolved it.

Will try the others ASAP and compare them to Rouge Casaque, which is my go-to red.


----------



## Pirula

Well I ordered Feu and it’s on its way (along with Grénat and both polishes).  But I’m pretty sure Feu is going to go back unopened.  I’ve already got a matte bright red in Casaque, and plenty of other reds.   But I’ll wait for your swatches *@Perja* and we’ll see.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Sorry not the best photos but here's gris etain (3 coats because I smudged a nail  after 2)...





ETA...I think the color may be darker in the pics, I think it's gorgeous in person, a true gunmetal grey


----------



## Toronto Carre

If you are on the hunt for Etoupe nail enamel in Canada, I ordered a backup bottle from the Holt Renfrew web site in early August. It is still available online.


----------



## lala_retro

Toronto Carre said:


> If you are on the hunt for Etoupe nail enamel in Canada, I ordered a backup bottle from the Holt Renfrew web site in early August. It is still available online.



second that, I found the Etoupe nail polish at the Hermes beauty counter in Holt Renfrew in Vancouver in July. Also saw a restock, of it at the Hermes store in the same city.


----------



## ScarfBloke

Anyone for some lippy?

24-color Piano, Limited Edition
	

		
			
		

		
	



AU$2,400​


----------



## park56

So thrilled that the Plein Air radiant glow powder is finally available in the US. Ordered mine the other week and really love it; I find it much more flattering than matte-finish powders.


----------



## OriginalBalenciaga

Thank you so much for the review I was just searching yesterday to see if anyone posted about it yet!


----------



## Txoceangirl

I just started using the tinted cream and matte powder (I tend to be shiny). So far so good!  An easy day look. Will be trying my radiant glow this weekend. That will most likely be highlighter for me.


----------



## carlinha

Love the new Limited edition, Gris Etain métal


----------



## PrayersandPurses

carlinha said:


> Love the new Limited edition, Gris Etain métal
> View attachment 5614387


Lovely polish Carlinha. And you're diamond bracelet is stunning! I posted a picture of the stunning matching necklace on the Fine Jewlery thread.


----------



## tolliv

I picked this up yesterday along with a The Kelly Pocket & the Chai Ulysses mini. 
1. Kelly Ambre Narguile fragrance
2. Cuticle Oil
3. Rose Tan Lip Balm
4. Rose Pitaya Lip Oil
5. Radiant Glow Powder
6. Eau d'orange verte Perfumed Soap


----------



## carlinha

PrayersandPurses said:


> Lovely polish Carlinha. And you're diamond bracelet is stunning! I posted a picture of the stunning matching necklace on the Fine Jewlery thread.


Thank you!  Omg that necklace


----------



## Genie27

I bought all three LE shades as they are right up my alley. Will post swatches if anyone wants to see them on medium brown with pink undertones. 

I also bought the violet manganese nail enamel and it looks very brown on me. It is pretty but I was hoping it was more violet.


----------



## papertiger

Genie27 said:


> I bought all three LE shades as they are right up my alley. Will post swatches if anyone wants to see them on medium brown with pink undertones.
> 
> I also bought the violet manganese nail enamel and it looks very brown on me. It is pretty but I was hoping it was more violet.
> 
> View attachment 5617306



Great colour on you


----------



## park56

Genie27 said:


> I bought all three LE shades as they are right up my alley. Will post swatches if anyone wants to see them on medium brown with pink undertones.
> 
> I also bought the violet manganese nail enamel and it looks very brown on me. It is pretty but I was hoping it was more violet.
> 
> View attachment 5617306


 It’s perfect on you!


----------



## Genie27

Here are the three LE lip swatches…
From top to bottom, in overcast indirect light. 
Feu
Cinabre
Grenat (metallic) 

And the gorgeous cases.


----------



## Maedi

Genie27 said:


> Here are the three LE lip swatches…
> From top to bottom, in overcast indirect light.
> Feu
> Cinabre
> Grenat (metallic)
> 
> And the gorgeous cases.
> 
> View attachment 5617551
> 
> 
> View attachment 5617552


Thank you for the helpful swatches. I am still debating if I "need" one of these.


----------



## tlamdang08

A nice gift package from Hermes
New lipstick limited edition


----------



## ceedoan

The fall colors are STUNNING!! can’t wait to see how they look on my nails!!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tlamdang08 said:


> A nice gift package from Hermes
> New lipstick limited edition
> 
> View attachment 5617807


What a beautiful and thoughtful gift! Enjoy


----------



## coloradolvr

tlamdang08 said:


> A nice gift package from Hermes
> New lipstick limited edition
> 
> View attachment 5617807


I received the same gift.  It was a plesant surprise for sure!


----------



## fice16

tlamdang08 said:


> A nice gift package from Hermes
> New lipstick limited edition
> 
> View attachment 5617807



Yea, received the same gift too.


----------



## art nouveau

tlamdang08 said:


> A nice gift package from Hermes
> New lipstick limited edition
> 
> View attachment 5617807


I received the same gift too.  What a nice unexpected surprise!


----------



## haute okole

I got mine last Friday and I really needed it after the horrible stock market crash.  So grateful for this little gift.


----------



## coloradolvr

haute okole said:


> I got mine last Friday and I really needed it after the horrible stock market crash.  So grateful for this little gift.
> 
> View attachment 5618703


I agree 100%!  And there doesn't seem to be a bottom in sight.  Super glad to have the bags I have been able to obtain, as I don't see any new purchases anytime soon!


----------



## PrayersandPurses

tolliv said:


> I picked this up yesterday along with a The Kelly Pocket & the Chai Ulysses mini.
> 1. Kelly Ambre Narguile fragrance
> 2. Cuticle Oil
> 3. Rose Tan Lip Balm
> 4. Rose Pitaya Lip Oil
> 5. Radiant Glow Powder
> 6. Eau d'orange verte Perfumed Soap
> 
> View attachment 5615068
> 
> 
> View attachment 5615069


@tolliv just wanted to say thank you on your advice about the lip balm. I purchased one on Friday in Pourpre Camarine and I love it


----------



## Love Of My Life

Has anyone tried the Base Coat from H? Thoughts/comments?
My nails are extremely dry & looking for a good option


----------



## tolliv

PrayersandPurses said:


> @tolliv just wanted to say thank you on your advice about the lip balm. I purchased one on Friday in Pourpre Camarine and I love it


So very glad I can help.


----------



## Genie27

Love Of My Life said:


> Has anyone tried the Base Coat from H? Thoughts/comments?
> My nails are extremely dry & looking for a good option


I tried the enamels with my regular OPI base and top coat and they barely lasted a week before losing huge chunks. 

I then tried the H base + top coat and it did last about 10 days before a chunk came off, so it's definitely better with the H top and base coats. The enamels and top coat feel smooth to touch, which I really like compared to OPI etc. 
But it took ages to remove this combo, and I felt my nails were stripped a bit dry after.  So I'd recommend the nail oil if your nails are dry.


----------



## Love Of My Life

Genie27 said:


> I tried the enamels with my regular OPI base and top coat and they barely lasted a week before losing huge chunks.
> 
> I then tried the H base + top coat and it did last about 10 days before a chunk came off, so it's definitely better with the H top and base coats. The enamels and top coat feel smooth to touch, which I really like compared to OPI etc.
> But it took ages to remove this combo, and I felt my nails were stripped a bit dry after.  So I'd recommend the nail oil if your nails are dry.


Thanks
I have tried several of the polishes & I thought perhaps it was just me sensing my nails were dry.
I use for the most part 10 free nail polishes & non acetone remover, but as the weather is now changing
just don't want to have dry nails. I have used the Hermes nail oil but finding it not as special as I thought
it might be in comparison to other nail oils.
Back to my Nailberry & Emilie Heathe, I guess LOL


----------



## park56

Love Of My Life said:


> Thanks
> I have tried several of the polishes & I thought perhaps it was just me sensing my nails were dry.
> I use for the most part 10 free nail polishes & non acetone remover, but as the weather is now changing
> just don't want to have dry nails. I have used the Hermes nail oil but finding it not as special as I thought
> it might be in comparison to other nail oils.
> Back to my Nailberry & Emilie Heathe, I guess LOL



I feel the Hermes nail polishes left my nails peeling - even using a protective base coat. Isn’t that weird? I didn’t want to think this because I purchased two polishes and the nail oil. Maybe it’s in my head….


----------



## maxroxxherhandbags

park56 said:


> I feel the Hermes nail polishes left my nails peeling - even using a protective base coat. Isn’t that weird? I didn’t want to think this because I purchased two polishes and the nail oil. Maybe it’s in my head….


Someone else I think it was @cravin mentioned his wife found the same thing happened,
I think he mentioned her nails became very weak and peeled after using H polish.
My nails are rubbish anyway so I wouldn't notice the difference except that I find Essie lasts longer than the H polish but I do find the H brush easier to use neatly.


----------



## Genie27

I definitely noticed the stripped top layer when I used the H base coat. I may try going back to Opi base and see how that works because I really like the H colours, brush and texture.


----------



## morejunkny

park56 said:


> I feel the Hermes nail polishes left my nails peeling - even using a protective base coat. Isn’t that weird? I didn’t want to think this because I purchased two polishes and the nail oil. Maybe it’s in my head….


I have only tried the Hermes oil (which is fine but not amazing in my opinion), but I have had the peeling thing happen with certain other brands that claim to be less toxic than the mainstream nail polishes.


----------



## getbetterwithH

4 new classic case lip colors available on German site. Is this a mistake?


----------



## papertiger

getbetterwithH said:


> 4 new classic case lip colors available on German site. Is this a mistake?



What are the names? Do you have a pic?


----------



## needlv

@papertiger  I can see some on the French Hermes website (at the bottom of the page).  I think these are new?


----------



## getbetterwithH

papertiger said:


> What are the names? Do you have a pic?


----------



## angelz629

park56 said:


> I feel the Hermes nail polishes left my nails peeling - even using a protective base coat. Isn’t that weird? I didn’t want to think this because I purchased two polishes and the nail oil. Maybe it’s in my head….


Nope.  Happened to me too.  I stopped using the Hermes polish and now my nails are back to being nice and healthy again.  Wouldn't be surprised if it's all the chemicals in them.


----------



## getbetterwithH

My own photo of the new #19 Rose Bruyere. Be careful, the pictures on the website portray a completely different color IMO. This might be the case with the other 4 shades as well.


----------



## Livia1

getbetterwithH said:


> My own photo of the new #19 Rose Bruyere. Be careful, the pictures on the website portray a completely different color IMO. This might be the case with the other 4 shades as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638453



How would you describe the colour?
On the website it says “a soft rose with a blue tinge”.


----------



## getbetterwithH

Livia1 said:


> How would you describe the colour?
> On the website it says “a soft rose with a blue tinge”.


I‘d say if you have Rose Encens, you don’t need this. The blue is not pronounced. It‘s a soft mauve rose color.


----------



## Livia1

getbetterwithH said:


> I‘d say if you have Rose Encens, you don’t need this. The blue is not pronounced. It‘s a soft mauve rose color.


Thank you! I had Rose Encens but did not like it, so I'll pass on this one


----------



## Akitamama

getbetterwithH said:


> My own photo of the new #19 Rose Bruyere. Be careful, the pictures on the website portray a completely different color IMO. This might be the case with the other 4 shades as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 5638453


Where did you find it?   I’m in the US and cannot find it anywhere.   Thanks!!


----------



## getbetterwithH

I‘m in Europe and ordered from the French site.


----------



## Neeya

Has anyone else had an experience with the lip oils running? I have never had a lip product (lip oil or gloss, etc.) "run" off my lips before but I have looked in the mirror three times randomly in the handful of times I have worn them, and it's like it is melting off my lips and onto the skin under my lower lip - like an actual trail of color, not feathering or smudging. Like pitaya pink drool lol

I am going to try it a few more times to see if it's just a fluke or if it is a consistent issue but - no warm temps, no warm beverages, I have no clue why it would happen unless the formula is just funky on me or it's too thin. My Dior one does not have that issue


----------



## tenshix

Neeya said:


> Has anyone else had an experience with the lip oils running? I have never had a lip product (lip oil or gloss, etc.) "run" off my lips before but I have looked in the mirror three times randomly in the handful of times I have worn them, and it's like it is melting off my lips and onto the skin under my lower lip - like an actual trail of color, not feathering or smudging. Like pitaya pink drool lol
> 
> I am going to try it a few more times to see if it's just a fluke or if it is a consistent issue but - no warm temps, no warm beverages, I have no clue why it would happen unless the formula is just funky on me or it's too thin. My Dior one does not have that issue


Hmm I haven’t had this issue on me even during the summer months. But it’s possible you either got a dud or your body temperature is higher causing it to run more? Even though they say lip oil the texture is really more like a gloss for me and I haven’t experienced any bleeding or running with the formula. I hope it’s just a dud!


----------



## peonies13

Neeya said:


> Has anyone else had an experience with the lip oils running? I have never had a lip product (lip oil or gloss, etc.) "run" off my lips before but I have looked in the mirror three times randomly in the handful of times I have worn them, and it's like it is melting off my lips and onto the skin under my lower lip - like an actual trail of color, not feathering or smudging. Like pitaya pink drool lol
> 
> I am going to try it a few more times to see if it's just a fluke or if it is a consistent issue but - no warm temps, no warm beverages, I have no clue why it would happen unless the formula is just funky on me or it's too thin. My Dior one does not have that issue


I haven't had this happen, nothing even close to it. Maybe yours is a dud? I wear my Pourpre Camarine all the time - it lasts extremely well, almost like it's not a gloss. It's kind of amazing, makes it through food/drink/meals without completely vanishing. Multiple times I've been complimented on it post-meal having assumed it'd worn off, but looked in my pocket mirror to realize it was still almost as if I'd just applied. I also have Rose Kola but didn't realize the scent/flavor would differ and I find that shade quite pretty on me, but the taste off-putting so I don't wear it often.


----------



## peonies13

needlv said:


> @papertiger  I can see some on the French Hermes website (at the bottom of the page).  I think these are new?
> 
> View attachment 5634632


@papertiger et al, anyone know when these will hit the USA market? I'd really enjoy trying Poupre Figue, Rouge Erable and Rouge Vigne.


----------



## PrayersandPurses

peonies13 said:


> I haven't had this happen, nothing even close to it. Maybe yours is a dud? I wear my Pourpre Camarine all the time - it lasts extremely well, almost like it's not a gloss. It's kind of amazing, makes it through food/drink/meals without completely vanishing. Multiple times I've been complimented on it post-meal having assumed it'd worn off, but looked in my pocket mirror to realize it was still almost as if I'd just applied. I also have Rose Kola but didn't realize the scent/flavor would differ and I find that shade quite pretty on me, but the taste off-putting so I don't wear it often.


I have the same one as you, and although I really love it and it smells sooo good, it doesn't last too long on me.  I have to reapply.
I do have really dry lips though. I had a Dior gloss that stayed on longer.


----------



## celebrationfl

I just bought this new shiny lipstick 08 corail parasol on a European resale website. Has anyone seen it before?


----------

